# Jena



## Benji (23. Oktober 2003)

Wer mal in Jena zugegen ist sollte mal den Weg vom Fürstenbrunnen zur Lobdeburg testen (Wegmarkierung Rot-Weiß-Rot).
Länge ca. 6 km, aber wirklich teilweise Handtuchbreite und schweinsgeil. Fahrtrichtung ist eigentlich egal, weil in beide Richtungen sehr, sehr lustig.
Am besten in der Woche fahren, wegen dem Wandervolk, auf dem Weg könnte es an manchen Stellen ganz ganz schlimm eng werden 
Ansonsten Kette immer schön rechts.


----------



## chranz (23. Oktober 2003)

Trags doch mal in den TOURGUIDE ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (24. Oktober 2003)

ich hatte ja schon ma unsere jena umrundung gepostet. beschreibung und bilders gibts auch noch auf meiner seite  

allerdings is die horizontale in die andre richung geiler, sprich von der lobdeburg zum fürstenbrunnen. außerdem kann man eigentlich schon in ilmitz anfangen, und bis hinter den fuchsturm. kommt dann auf 26 km feinster trail.

ich mach grad als studienbeleg nen musterausschnitt von ner mtb-karte für jena 1:40ooo. sollte nächste woche fertich werden, dann kann ichs ja hier ma posten....

gruß, skøl


----------



## martn (24. Oktober 2003)

was solls, ich hab schnell nochma im halbschlaf nen sehr sehr grobgeschätzten verlauf des trails eingezeichnet, is also nichts genaues.  und wie gesagt, die karte is noch nich fertig.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





guts nächtle


----------



## Benji (24. Oktober 2003)

Naja, ich finde das man in die Richtung zur Lobdeburg mehr Abfahrten hat, bin gestern beide Richtungen gefahren und denke bis auf den Anfang (Auffahrt vom Fürstenbrunnen) ist das schon geiler. Aber jedem wie es ihm beliebt.


----------



## martn (24. Oktober 2003)

naja, bei mir steht ja auch im profil tour und bei dir FR,  . aber fahr ma hinterm fürstenbrunnen weiter, sonst verpasst du ja das beste.


----------



## spOOky fish (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von martn _
> *was solls, ich hab schnell nochma im halbschlaf nen sehr sehr grobgeschätzten verlauf des trails eingezeichnet, is also nichts genaues.  und wie gesagt, die karte is noch nich fertig.[
> 
> guts nächtle  *



hallo,

was ist das für eine karte? sieht interessant aus.


----------



## Benji (25. Oktober 2003)

Werd es gleich versuchen, hat mich ja gewundert das man da weiterfahren kann. Übrigens da gibt es zwischendrin noch einen sehr freeride-lastigen Abzweig, welcher in einem Hohlweg verläuft. Ich sag nur sehr zu empfehlen. Ansonsten mal einen schönen Tag noch und vieleicht sieht man sich mal.


----------



## Benji (25. Oktober 2003)

Is wiklich echt geil, bin nach dem Fürstenbrunnen weiter gefahren auf RWR-markiertem Weg, macht echt Laune, bin bis fast nach Ziegenhain gefahren und bin dann die obere Horizontale wieder zum Fürstengraben und weil es so geil war gleich nochmal den Weg abgesurft. Heut waren aber leider Wanderer und Jogger unterwegs, was an manchen Stellen echt blöd ist (vorallem ohne Klingel ). 
Wenn ich mal Zeit und Bock hab fahr ich mal die ganze Strecke.


----------



## phiro (26. Oktober 2003)

echt coole Karte, hat mir wirklich weitergeholfen

ist ja echt supi das dieser geile Trail praktisch direkt vor meiner Haustür vorbei geht (Lobeda-Ost), ich glaube nextes WE werd ich den mal fahren (wenn mein Winterbike dann mal endlich fertig ist)

wenn hier so viele ortskundige Jenenser sind kann man ja vielleicht auch mal gemeinsam ne Runde drehen, wäre echt super

gruß


----------



## ChBo (28. Oktober 2003)

@matn 

wow eine wirklich schoene Karte.  Gefaellt mir prima. Wenn du da eine neuere Karte hasst wuerde ich mich freuen wenn du sie posten koenntest. 

Viele Gruesse vom ChBo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ridefree (28. Oktober 2003)

rentiert sichs für den trail aus Ilmenau anzureisen??


----------



## Benji (28. Oktober 2003)

die Entscheidung kann ich dir nicht abnehmen, aber so lange wie die Anreise dauert so lange braucht man auch bestimmt um den Trail in beide Richtungen zu fahren (sag ich jetzt mal so mit meinem jugendlichem Leichtsinn )


----------



## martn (28. Oktober 2003)

man könnte ja einfach nen kleinen treff mit leuten vom ibc ausmachen, bei gelegenheit. 
hab schonma versucht leute für meine letzte jenaumrundung hier zu gewinnen, aber ohne glück. jetz scheint jedoch das interesse geweckt. würde mich evtl auch als ortskundiger guide anbieten,


----------



## ChBo (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich haette schon Interesse, habe allerdings erst ab Dezember Zeit. Und dann das Problem, dass ich ca 5,5 Monate nicht eine Kurbelumdrehung mit einem 2 - Rad getan habe.......  

Bin mir also nicht sicher, ob ich euch dass Antun muss..... 


Gruesse, ChBo


----------



## chranz (30. Oktober 2003)

Du bist uns noch die Antwort auf die Frage schuldig, was das für eine Karte ist


----------



## phiro (30. Oktober 2003)

also bei einer Jenaumrundung wäre ich auf jedenfall dabei, ab Mitte November hab ich sicher Zeit für sowas

ein IBC-Treff wäre echt ne feine Sache, bin ich auf jedenfall dafür

@Benji

Was studierst du denn und welches Semester?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chranz _
> *Du bist uns noch die Antwort auf die Frage schuldig, was das für eine Karte ist   *



hab ich doch gesagt, das isn studienbeleg, an dem ich grad noch arbeite, auch wenn er schon längst überfällig is,   
bin konkret grad mit den ganzen wegen beschäftig, aber getz geh ich dann doch lieber ins bett 

skøl


----------



## Holzland-Biker (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi Martn,

meld Dich ma wenn wieder in der Heimat.
Übrigens is mein Vater ab Montag auch drei Wochen da.

Bis bald


----------



## martn (31. Oktober 2003)

bringt er sein bike mit? hätte nämlich schonma wieder bock in den tiefen des holzlands jenseits des zeitzgrundes zu biken 

skøl


----------



## spOOky fish (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von martn _
> *
> 
> hab ich doch gesagt, das isn studienbeleg, an dem ich grad noch arbeite, auch wenn er schon längst überfällig is,
> ...



das schattierte relief find ich klasse . wieso findet man sowas nicht auf käuflich erwerbbaren karten?


----------



## martn (3. November 2003)

danke, das findet man schon auf käuflich erwerblichen karten. nur in mittel und norddeutschland nich so oft wie in den "richtigen" gebirgen.
die 1:50ooo vom landesvermessungsamt. hat auch ne schummerung, sonst kenn ich von hier keine.
ich seh das bei mir quasi als eine huldigung der kernberge,  

skøl


----------



## spOOky fish (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von martn _
> *danke, das findet man schon auf käuflich erwerblichen karten. nur in mittel und norddeutschland nich so oft wie in den "richtigen" gebirgen.
> die 1:50ooo vom landesvermessungsamt. hat auch ne schummerung, sonst kenn ich von hier keine.
> ich seh das bei mir quasi als eine huldigung der kernberge,
> ...



schummerung...ist das der fachbegriff? wieder was gelernt


----------



## Squisher (4. November 2003)

hey ho, bin diesesjahr nach jena gezogen.. hab auch schon oft alleine erkundungstouren gemacht.. ammerbach, lobeda etc... aber mal ein paar trails mit ortskundigen wäre ich auch dabei. ab nächster woche bin ich auch für eine jenaumrundung zu haben. (da kommt erst meine neue hr bremse)
fahre ein wheeler wasp 03.. hoff mal das mir damit nicht die beine abfallen.. weil 15,8" zoll rahmen und ne längere strecke is son kleiner konflikt *g* aber sattel bissl weiter nuff un denn gayt das...

also wenn ihr jetzt im november zeit habt, ich wäre auch dabei... 

(übrigens komme ich ursprünglich aus ilmenau, und fahre jedes we hemm... wenn auch dort könnte man mal nen schönen bike tag machen mit meiner "ortskundigkeit" un denn  )

na denn (bah programmierunterricht is langweilig, haja inet is joa an ))


----------



## Benji (5. November 2003)

@phiro:

Sport und Geschichte seit 7 semestern 

also falls mal irgendwie was gehen sollte mal kurz melden und losgehts. fahre zwar am Woende meist heme aber das kann auch mal ausfallen. Übrigens da sich ja hier langsam eine menge von Bikern findet könnte man ja mal was organisieren. ich bin für nächstes Wochende :schiel zu meinem Vorredner:.


----------



## stoeckers-ihre (5. November 2003)

horizontale vom fürstenbrunnen zum fuchsturm ist unsere stammtour, falls wir dual-/dirt-fahrer uns mal aufraffen können. also ich wäre sofort dabei bei nem "horizontalen-trip"... 
vor allendingen ist am fuchsturm nen neuer (illegaler9 dh von uns und den jenaern geplant... is jetz scho geil, aber dann wirds hart. 
danach könnten sich die downhill/freeride-lustigen/interessierten können dann ja noch mit mir zum erlkönig. wenns interessenten für dirts gibt können wir auch nochmal loslegen.  bei den sandhügelz *lechz*
naja, street geht in jena auch sehr gut. aber dual/dh sind mir dann doch lieber. 

gibts hier noch dual/dirt/dh-fahrer aus jena?

so long...


----------



## phiro (8. November 2003)

@Benji

aha  

wäre auf jedenfall bei ner Tour mit nem Local dabei, mein Mounti is jetzt auch fertig zusammengeschraubt, also sagt mal beischeid wenn was geht (aber bitte rechtzeitig, da ich nicht jeden Tag ins Netz kann)

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (8. November 2003)

@ phiro
ähh wohl zu spät, ich werd jetzt mal fahren und morgen bestimmt auch mal, ansonsten nächste woche oder halt am wochenende (also nicht dieses sondern das nächste, 15.11-16.11)
kannst ja mal sagen wann du Zeit hast und ich könnte das mit meiner Freizeit mal abgleichen !


----------



## Iwan (8. November 2003)

Hi Leutz!

Es macht am meisten spass das Drackendorfer-Vorwerk oder die Horizontale runter zu hacken!!!

Habs auch vor der Haustür(Lobeda-Ost)!!!


----------



## McGeifer (8. November 2003)

Hiho !!!!!! Leutz !!!

Bin hier neu im Forum und hopla.... bin ich doch glatt über diesen ForumPost gestoplert .. komme auch aus jena (Stadtmitte) und bin die Strecke schon bestimmt 10 mal gefahren zählt zu meinen absoluten lieblingsstrecken .. is einfach alles dabei .. heizen .. bergauf ...und ganz wichtig ...... schön eng .. *gg*..

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei wenn eicher von euch ein treffen organisieren würde .. könnte auch noch Kupel mitbringen ...

also .... macht ma nen spruch ....


----------



## Iwan (8. November 2003)

Könnt ihr mir noch ein paar gute Bikeshops in Jena empfehlen???


----------



## martn (8. November 2003)

also, ich bin nächstes wochenende  in stadtroda (quasi jena) und hab gut lust mal wider die 2 räder über die horizontale zu bewegen. wetter is mir egal.

skøl,


----------



## McGeifer (8. November 2003)

Cool .. wenn du ICQ hast dann schreib mich ma unter der iCq-nummer 118671468 an oder schreib ne mail an [email protected] ... ich wär auf jeden fall dabei .. mal ne Runde mit nem "Unbekannten" zu drehen  *gg*


----------



## McGeifer (8. November 2003)

Gute Beratung gibts bei Kirscht (stadtmitte) allerding solltest du doch die "Jungen" verkäfer ansprechen .....

ansonsten kann ich noch bIke&Snow empefhlen .. die hamm gute Bike .. falls du eins siuchst *gg* ... den rest kannse eigentlich vergessen nur Läden die Verkaufen wollen .. und dann zu mega Preisen ..


----------



## ChBo (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Iwan _
> *Könnt ihr mir noch ein paar gute Bikeshops in Jena empfehlen??? *



Zu welchem Zweck suchst du denn einen Radladen? 


Ich finde Laeden wie z.B. "Rocky Ritzel" sehr gut. Faire Preise, individuell zusammengestellte Raeder, die nicht immer Marke sein muessen. 

Bike und Snow ist mir vom Board her bekannt. Ich mag deren Ernsthafte aber doch lockere Art sehr.  

Viele Gruesse,
ChBo


----------



## McGeifer (9. November 2003)

Rocky Ritzel ??? wo is das denn ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## not.the.one (9. November 2003)

@ ChBo

Hi, seit wann trägt denn das "ritzel" den vornamen "rocky"?
oder ist das ein anderer laden?

---> http://www.mind-movie.de


----------



## martn (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von not.the.one _
> *@ ChBo
> 
> Hi, seit wann trägt denn das "ritzel" den vornamen "rocky"?
> *


*

hab ich mich auch grad gefragt. gutr laden is noch der praktiker in lobeda, der hat fischer bikes, hrrhrr 
ne scherz beiseite, ritzel is gut für die schmale tasche. ich hab mein bike bei kirscht gekauft, das passt schon. gibt noch bike & snow, s tethys, und michalak (alias rad art, bikepoint und was weiß ich wie mittlerweile). die nehmen sich nich viel, ham halt nur alle unterschiedliche marken im programm, wie das nunmal so is...

skøl*


----------



## ChBo (10. November 2003)

Naja,



Irgendwie kenne ich den als "Rocky" Ritzel aber das ist ja auch egal. 

Ich meinte ich keinen Baumarkt  

Gruss nach J. 

ChBo


----------



## McGeifer (10. November 2003)

ich kenn nur "Ritzel" in der Dornburger Strasse .. sonst nüschd ...


----------



## ChBo (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cyborg G2000 _
> *ich kenn nur "Ritzel" in der Dornburger Strasse .. sonst nüschd ... *


.


 auch wenn ich nicht einmal das Zweite Posting konkret ausgedrueckt habe, genau den "Ritzel" meine ich. Wieso ich den als Rocky Ritzel kenne, weiss wohl nur der liebe Gott.

Sorry fuer die Verwirrungen,
ChBo


----------



## McGeifer (11. November 2003)

asooooo .. na denn war did wohl ei missverständnis .... höhö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (14. November 2003)

@Iwan

wohn auch in Lobeda-Ost (Salvador-Allende-Platz)
wo wohnst du denn genau?

@Benji

ich sag mal bescheid wenns bei mir klappt (bin am WE jetzt meist noch "zu Hause" in LE)

gruß


----------



## martn (15. November 2003)

ich werd morgen auf jeden fall mal nen ründchen drehen. wenn jemand bock hat mit zu kommen, dann meldet euch, zwecks arrangierung eines zeit- und treffpunktes. 

skøl


----------



## martn (18. November 2003)

ok, das näxte mal schreib ich früher rein, und wehe es meldet sich keiner!  
warn denn man auf der leuchtenburg gewesen, goiles wetter, goile runde. 
skøl


----------



## Benji (23. November 2003)

wollt diesen Thread mal nicht in der versenkung untergehen lassen:

war am samstag mal, ganz spontan ,mit einem kumpel in der horizontalen.
Sind irgendwo oberhalb von Drackendorf (glaub ich, war da noch nie ) in die horizontale eingestiegen und sind bis zur lobdeburg gefahren.
Hab echt teilweise bereut das mein Lenker so breit ist. Wir sind bis zum Fürstenbrunnen gefahren, wo ich mich erstmal schön abgelegt habe, naja ich schiebs mal auf den Schnupfen und die fehlende Kondi. War wirklich so breit wie lange nicht mehr. was mich sehr gewundert hat das ich bei diesem wirklich allerschönsten Wetter nicht einen biker gesehen habe, soll jetzt kein Vorwurf sein aber  
also so wie es bis jetzt aussieht werden wir das nächste Woche samstag wiederholen (versuchen dann aber mehr zu schaffen), so irgendwann kurz nach mittag
 + :zaunspfeiler:


----------



## martn (24. November 2003)

wenn du ne gute uhrzeit findest, bin ich dabei.
bin freitach abend noch bei nem konzert in dresden und werd dann sehen, das ich möglichst früh heim komme, 4h20min zugfahrt bis stadtroda, was essen umkleiden, anfahrt bis jena....
muss alles eingerechnet werden 

dazu bin ich getz aber zu müde


----------



## Benji (26. November 2003)

wat soll ich sagen, also letzte woche sind wir um 14 uhr los, war aber irgendwie schon bissel spät, nuja 13 uhr is bestimmt besser, weil das ne stunde früher is   , ne aber es kommt dann auf dich an wann du da sein kannst.


----------



## Witz (10. Dezember 2003)

Hey martn,

wie lange dauerts denn  noch mit deinem Studienbeleg?
Vielleicht hilft dir ja ein wenig Druck von meiner Seite. Ich
hätte auf jeden Fall ein riesen Interesse an einer MTB-Karte, 
da ich noch nicht lange in und um Jena bike und meistens 
gleich hinterm Haus Richtung Bucha/Oßmaritz starte (hab mir 
die Kernbergewirklich noch aufgehoben).

Kann mir außerdem jemand sagen, wie es um das Thema
Jenaumrundung/Höhenweg bestellt ist und irgendwann
was läuft?

Viele Grüße und Motivation
vom Witz


----------



## martn (10. Dezember 2003)

mit dem beleg is das sone sache, je näher ich ans ende komme, desto größer wird die faulheit und daraus resultierende verzögerung, aber ich muss den noch vor weihnachten abgeben, eigentlich muss ich mich nur noch einmal zusammenreißen,   

jenaumrundung könnten wir in den ferien ja mal machen, vielleicht liegt ja sogar schnee, das wär lässig,  

skøl


----------



## Benji (10. Dezember 2003)

Bin ja sehr überrascht das hier mal wieder was los ist, also mit den Ferien und so, dass wär ne nette Sache.
Also lasst was hören, wenn ihr was unternehmen wollt.
Wäre natürlich sehr gern mit von der Partie.

@martn: ich kenn das mit dem faul sein, mach das auch immer  
aber trotzdem gutes gelingen


----------



## phiro (11. Dezember 2003)

so, hab nun auch endlich mein MTB hier und bin schon zwei Runden gefahren
gestern mal ne richtig große Runde gemacht, war echt alles dabei, supergeiles Revier hier, und 1100Hm auf 44km sind auch ziemlich heftig  

also wenn mal jemand Bock hat, einfach melden (bin aber dieses Jahr kein WE mehr in Jena)

eine Jenaumrundung wäre echt super, da ich ja sicher noch nicht die absolut besten Wege erwischt habe (obwohl es für "einfach mal drauflosfahren" ziemlich gut war)
hab am Jenzig sogar ein Reh vor mir rumhüpfen sehen  

gruß und hoffentlich bis bald mal

Phillipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigf00t (11. Dezember 2003)

wenn ihr die jena-umrundung jetzt ende dezember durchziehen wollt, wäre ich vielleicht auch mit von der partie. d.h. wenn ich mien bike irgendwie heimbekomme und dann noch nach jena gelange (sprich meinen ellis das auto abnehme  ). wie schauts denn jetzt mit der witterung dort "oben" aus? auf den schmalen hangwegenwürde sich eis nicht so gut machen  . (in der sächischen schweiz gabs letztes we schon eis & schnee, wenn auch nicht soooo viel.....)

@witz: die umbenennung ist jawohl ein witz  du bist einfach zu anpassungsfähig.  

@phiro: ja, in unserer gegend gibts auch tiere  ....... rehe, wildschweine, eichhörnchen, igel..... zu hause seh ich fast mehr wild als menschen im wald. wirst dich dran gewöhnen müssen. 

@martin: ich prophezeihe den empfang einer mail.


----------



## Benji (11. Dezember 2003)

also das Wetter ist zur zeit noch nicht so wild, Wege sind gut hart und bieten eigentlich noch genug Grip (konnte mich am mittwoch früh selbst davon überzeugen)
Wie schon gesagt, ich wäre auch dabei
Ansonsten


----------



## phiro (13. Dezember 2003)

@bigf00t

das mit den Tieren ist ja schön, da merkt man mal wieder was das für ein schöner Natursport ist
aber von Leipzig binsch halt sowas net gewöhnt
hab aber gestern abend (beim Nightride) immerhin auch 2 Hasen gesehen

die Wege waren zumindest am Mittwoch noch richtig schön (recht trocken und griffig), aber jetzt sicher nicht mehr  

gruß


----------



## martn (15. Dezember 2003)

*MUDDYCHALLENGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Benji (16. Dezember 2003)

ich glaub jetzt liegt schnee da oben,
apropos tiere sind Hühner nicht schneeblind, oder so 

@martn: was macht eigentlich der Studienbeleg, oder ist das
 -Thema?


----------



## martn (17. Dezember 2003)

isn leidiges thema, der schwebt schon seit ewigkeiten kurz vor der vollendung, aber da is sone mentale hürde, man nennt die auch inneren schweinehund, die hindert mich daran, es zu vollenden,  
und selbsdisziplin bring ich nich mehr auf, nachdem ich das ganze jahr keinen urlaub hatte...


----------



## Witz (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

war jemand von euch gestern nachmittag von Zwätzen Richtung
Napoleon-Stein unterwegs?
Habe auf meinem Hinweg (Landraf roterBalken nach Zwätzen
schöner Trail - hab mich gleich mal in nem Haufen Pferdemist abgräumt:kotz: )
von weitem 2 Biker auf der Platte mit dem Wind kämpfen 
sehen. Auf meinem Rückweg bin ich dann ihren Spuren gefolgt.
( Der eine mit Z-Max und der andere mit Semislick aufm Hinterrad)

Na dann 
und Frohe Weiße Weihnacht allerseits!


----------



## not.the.one (24. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

es gibt also wirklich noch andere die so verrückt sind, bei diesem matschwetter mit semislicks über jenas berge zu radeln?
da bin ich auch mal neugierig...!
---> ich war am letzten wochenende da oben am napoleonstein, einfach herrlich - jedenfalls wenn man auf wind steht  
vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal...

christoph

p.s. FROHES FEST!


----------



## martn (25. Dezember 2003)

von semislicks hab ich nichts gesagt, hrrhrr
warn heute ma ne runde drehen und vom wetter her wars echt geil, nur scheine ich nich sehr fit zu sein, aber das is egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iwan (26. Dezember 2003)

erst wenn wieder Schnee liegt wirds goil!!!


----------



## scomber (3. Januar 2004)

Moin,

Da brat mir doch einer nen Storch... Leuts aus Jena....
Seit ihr alles DH &FR ? oder auch nen par Crosscountry beleibte?
Ich selber fahre hier sehr viel über die Kernberge und finde die Gegend zum biken einfach nur Klasse.
Aber die Horizontale fahre ich nicht mehr so gern, da ich selber den Kernberglauf mitmache und weis wie störend Fahrradfahrer auf diesen wirklich teilweise sehr schmalen Weg sind.
Aber die Trails um Jena sind so viel an der Zahl und dazu noch sehr variabel, dass nie Langeweile auftritt.

Ich bin bis jetzt nur auf den Kernbergen und Jenzig rumgefahren und will mal wissen, wies denn hinten im Mühltal aussieht?
Kann mir da mal einer nen paar gute Trails nennen?

So ich werd jetzt mal ne Runde zum Fürstenbrunnen drehen, da drausen liegt noch nen bissel Schnee, mal gucken 

bis dän


----------



## martn (3. Januar 2004)

dh&fr, eher nich, die leute ham ihren eigenen erlkönig thread... 
is mir ehrlich gesagt egal, wie störend ich für die wanderer bin, der trail gehört niemandem!

mühltal kenn ich nich, nur das eisenberger... aber, auf der westseite von jena gibts durchaus noch viele reizvolle trails 

ferien sind irgendwie anders verlaufen als ich mir das gedacht hab, allgemein jetz. da is auch das biken ma wieder zu kurz gekommen....
aber wir drehn noch ma ne runde

skøl


----------



## scomber (3. Januar 2004)

So,
bin grad zurück vom Neujahrsfahren...
Aber meine Kondi.... ohh gott, hätt ich im winter mal weniger vom Zauberkraut genascht.

Also die Landschaft ist dieses WE echt geil da oben. Schnee liegt noch und das Fahren macht richtig spass, da die Sonne einen entgegen lacht.

Was zum lachen hat man auch, da dieses Jahr echt viele mit diesen komischen "wander"Stöcken da rumlaufen.. Das sieht vielleicht aus.

So ich werd jetzt an meinen anderen 2 Rad nen bissel rumbasteln, da es in Monaten wieder losgeht 

cya


----------



## phiro (3. Januar 2004)

also ich bin ein reiner CCler, nix DH/Freeride

cool, es liegt Schnee in Jena, davon hatten wir hier in Leipzig nicht so viel die letzten 2 Wochen, mist da hab ich ja wieder was verpasst 

können gerne mal ne Runde drehen, nextes WE vielleicht?

gruß Phil (der sich schon freut morgen wieder in Jena zu sein)


----------



## scomber (3. Januar 2004)

Schnee ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben aber es is immerhin weiß 

Werd bestimmt nächstes WE auch wieder fahren, aber kann nicht sagen wann, da ab nächster Woche die Fussballsaisonvorbereitung wieder losgeht und ich auch gleich am WE ein Spiel habe....
Aber ich denk ein Tag habsch fürs biken 

wie alt seit ihr denn so ?

meine wenigkeit ist 19

cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (3. Januar 2004)

also ich bin auch 19  

studiere seit Oktober VWL an der FSU

ich wohne in Lobeda draußen, gleich am Klinikum


----------



## Menis (3. Januar 2004)

sitze hier gerade am pc und stolpere über dein posting. beste grüsse - gut ins neue jahr gekommen? 

morgen steht eine schöne 100km esk tour an, da hättest du sicher auch deinen spass. vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal im nächsten jahr - harzsturm, oder ein marathon. 

also, alles beste nochmal und bleib am ball... menis


----------



## phiro (3. Januar 2004)

moin Menis, schön was von dir zu hören  

ja, bin gut reingekommen, wünsch dir auch ein frohes neues Jahr mit vielen geilen Biketouren

ich denke schon das des ne lustige Geschichte wäre, aber leider binsch ja net in Berlin, werd morgen wieder nach Jena zurückfahren, bin aber heute auch schön 114km RR gefahren (bissel kalt aber super Wetter)

ich hoffe schon das wir uns mal sehen, wird aber schwierig werden
Ist für den Harzsturm schon was in Planung?
hoffe das der Termin günstig liegt und ich Zeit habe (der Terminkalender ist schon recht voll mit Races)

MAs werde ich auch recht wenig fahren, so maximal 5 Stück, aber wir werden sehen

sonst könnte ich ja mal versuchen im Sommer mal vorbei zu kommen, die Semesterferien sind ja dann recht lang

also alles gute und schönen gruß an den ESK


----------



## kukamonga (3. Januar 2004)

moin,

jenenser meldet sich zum einsatz. 
kuka mag fahrrad fahren. vorallem mit scomber. 
bin auch bei fsu-bwl/ikm am start. 
montag gehts wieder los: lernen für ein besseres deutschland.

viel wichtiger aber:

Ich plediere dafür, das spätestens wenn die vögel wieder singen eine zentralisierung und organisation jenensischer cc-extremisten unter dem decknahmen th-c (thüringen-cycling)volzogen sein muss um effektiv allgemeine wirkungsperioden planen zu können.
Für die vernetzung der einzelnen zellen soll dieses forum als mediales zentrum dienen. Bekennt euch jetzt zu th-c und leistet euren beitrag für freies jenensisches bikertum und eine gemeinsame interkontinentale zukunft.

th-c.kuka


----------



## martn (4. Januar 2004)

wow, warum hat sich nur keiner gemeldet, als ich hier die diesjährige jenaumrundung angekündigt hab? jetz wo ich in dresden studier, rotten sich hier die leute zusammen.

naja, ich werde mich nach möglichkeit an den wochenenden einmischen...

skøl


----------



## Witz (4. Januar 2004)

... find ich gut! 

Nur etwas schade für die Extremisten außerhalb des jenenser
Einzugsgebietes. (Ich meine die mutige Vereinnamung des th für
für Jena) 
Na egal, vielleicht methastasieren die Zellen ja gar nicht so weit,
wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Na dann, allerspätestens bis Frühlinserwachen!



th-c.witz


----------



## kukamonga (4. Januar 2004)

Salvete,

natürlich können sich auch guerilla-gruppen jenseits des executiven zentrums der vereinigung anschliessen sobald sie bereit sind den th.c-kodex mit bike und bier zu verteidigen.


ach ja,
allen einen motivierten start ins neue lehrjahr, seit tapfer, wir schaffen das...

th-c.kuka


----------



## bigf00t (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phiro _
> *Ist für den Harzsturm schon was in Planung?
> hoffe das der Termin günstig liegt und ich Zeit habe*


so, wie ichs mittbekommen hab, gehts dieses jahr in kyffhäuser & ein ausflug ins bergwerk sondershausen ist geplant. termin: denke himmelfahrt & we, wie sonst auch.

schönes neues jahr @all

th-c.bigfoot  (diese woche bikelos  )


----------



## phiro (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von bigf00t _
> *
> so, wie ichs mittbekommen hab, gehts dieses jahr in kyffhäuser & ein ausflug ins bergwerk sondershausen ist geplant. termin: denke himmelfahrt & we, wie sonst auch.
> 
> ...




achso, thanks (hätte ich mir ja denken können, aber nachdem ich bisher erst einmal dabei war wusste ich net das es dieser traditionelle Termin ist)  

bin grad dabei meinen Rennplan für 2004 aufzustellen, hoffe das ich da noch nix vorhabe, weil Bock hätte ich schon wieder dabei zu sein

gruß


----------



## scomber (8. Januar 2004)

Moin,

So da das Wetter drausen echt ******** is, hänge ich vorm pc und schreib ins Forum 

@Kuka, noch einmal so eine Schreibweise und ich komm rüber und hol mir eins deiner Fahrräder....

Aber die Idee von th-c is nicht schlecht. Zu der Buchstabenkonstellation fühle ich eine merkwürdige Verbundenheit...  

Also, bis dän


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (20. Januar 2004)

moin Leute

damit ihr nicht völlige Weicheier werdet und mal was für eure Form tut, rufe ich auf morgen mal ne kleine lockere Runde durchn Schnee zu drehen (hoffentlich liegt der bis dahin noch)

ich schlag mal vor 14:45 an der Lobdeburg

kann auch ruhig ein wenig später sein (müssen mer halt Licht mitnehmen), anderer Treffpunkt wäre auch möglich, nur nicht früher

also Leute auf gehts 

gruß Phil


----------



## bigf00t (20. Januar 2004)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> achso, thanks (hätte ich mir ja denken können, aber nachdem ich bisher erst einmal dabei war wusste ich net das es dieser traditionelle Termin ist)
> 
> bin grad dabei meinen Rennplan für 2004 aufzustellen, hoffe das ich da noch nix vorhabe, weil Bock hätte ich schon wieder dabei zu sein
> 
> gruß


ich war letztes jahr auch das erste mal dabei 
mir fällt die entscheidung zwischen vier tage spaß & biken und einem rennen aber nicht besonders schwer. ansonsten wäre ich sicher bei der www.mad-east-challange.de am start (hast ja vllt bei cielab gelesen).


----------



## phiro (20. Januar 2004)

bigf00t schrieb:
			
		

> ich war letztes jahr auch das erste mal dabei
> mir fällt die entscheidung zwischen vier tage spaß & biken und einem rennen aber nicht besonders schwer. ansonsten wäre ich sicher bei der www.mad-east-challange.de am start (hast ja vllt bei cielab gelesen).



ach shit, ist mir grade erst aufgefallen das das an dem WE ist   

ich dachte nachdem der MA in Tabarz verlegt wurde hab ich keine Entscheidungsprobleme, aber jetzt isses ja fast noch schlimmer, denn in Altenberg den MA wollte ich schon fahren

naja mal schauen, trotzdem blöd


----------



## scomber (22. Januar 2004)

morsche, 
hab lang nicht mehr ins Forum geguckt. Gestern wollt ich eigentlich auch fahren, aber da hat wieder mal das rumlungern im cafe gewonnen.
Ich werd jetzt gleich mal auf die Kernberge machen, da Schule heut erst 11:20 losgeht.. 

So wies gerade aussieht, wird mir eine Winterlandschaft samt Schneefall geboten  schön ,da mach ich mich gleich mal los

scomber


----------



## phiro (22. Januar 2004)

scomber schrieb:
			
		

> morsche,
> hab lang nicht mehr ins Forum geguckt. Gestern wollt ich eigentlich auch fahren, aber da hat wieder mal das rumlungern im cafe gewonnen.
> Ich werd jetzt gleich mal auf die Kernberge machen, da Schule heut erst 11:20 losgeht..
> 
> ...



tztz, das Cafe wieder   

naja dann wirste ja sicher ne Menge Spaß jetzt haben, den hatte ich gestern auch
an steilen Anstiegen liegt aber definitiv schon zuviel Schnee, da war teilweise kein vorwärtskommen mehr, aber runterzu dann erstrecht   

musste meine Tour dann ein wenig ändern, zur Lobdeburg kamsch nämlich gar net hoch   

hier nochmal der Aufruf, Freitag dreh ich nochmal ne Runde, also wer Zeit und Lust hat kann gerne bescheid sagen, Zeit so ab 13Uhr, Treffpunkt egal 

gruß


----------



## bodo bagger (24. Januar 2004)

will wieder nach hause zurück   aber frühjahr kommt ja bald.

abber is schon ne geile ecke gel??


----------



## scomber (24. Januar 2004)

Moin,

Also gesternw ar ich 13:00 uhr noch nicht zu Hause... Bin in Göschwitz in der Schule und da ich im winter nicht die böcke hab mitn Moped zu fahren dauert das immer.

Spass hatte ich am Donnerstag, hab auch nen paar Fotos mit meiner Handycam gemacht, naja 380 Auflösung oder so, aber man kann erkennen, dass Schnee lag 

Am Fürstenbrunnen war es besonders schlimm, fast 10cm Schnee... Der kurze Pass zur Horizontale musste ich teils schieben, weils einfach nicht vorwärts ging.

Aber auf der Hori wars echt geil ,war frü um 10Uhr und keien Sau unterwegs. War nur an der Stelle etwas schwierig, wo Der Weg so schmal am Felzen vorbei führt. Da hat die Morgensonne den Schnee angetaut... rutschig.
Aber meine Reifen ham sich im 2. Schnee wiedermal bewährt 

So naja das WE werd ich nicht fahren, da ich heut schon Fussball hatte und morgen Laufen werde.

Mfg
scomber


----------



## phiro (24. Januar 2004)

scomber schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Also gesternw ar ich 13:00 uhr noch nicht zu Hause... Bin in Göschwitz in der Schule und da ich im winter nicht die böcke hab mitn Moped zu fahren dauert das immer.
> 
> ...




naja kein Prob, klappt sicher ein anderes Mal

also beschwerlich wars echt, bin von der Lobdeburg die "rote" Hori gefahren in Richtung Illmnitz/Rabis
die Trampelspuren wurden irgendwie immer weniger und dann ging nix mehr, da binsch mit Schritttempo vorwärts gelullert, hat dann nicht so den Spaß gemacht
hat mich auch 2mal gelatzt, einmal einfach steckengeblieben und umgefallen und dann inner Abfahrt, danach sah ich aus wie ein Schneemann   

dafür dann heute ne schöne Straßenrunde gedreht (bis Gera, 4:39h und fast 100km), etwas kalt aber goiles Wetter

na dann ride on und schönes WE noch


----------



## Benji (28. Januar 2004)

War gestern mal wieder so gemein zu mir und hab mich um halb 9 auf die "Jenaer Hochebene" begeben. Aufstieg erfolgt über Pennickental, Fürstenbrunnen. Weg war schön festgefahren und gut fahrbar. Ganz oben nahm ich dann einen netten Waldpfad zu mir, den vor mir aber schon ein Langläufer mit seinen Brettern "entjungfert" hatte. Leider musste ich zwecks kleinerer Auflagefläche bald ins schieben übergehn  . Auf der hori angekommen empfing mich ein nett festgetretener Weg. Leider an manchen Stellen leicht eisig, was sich beim bremsen (kommt leider vor) nicht so lustig macht. Naja, der Tanne die meinen Abflug vom Weg gen Tal stoppte sind 2 Äste verlustig gegangen, aber mir gings bis auf ein paar Nadeln im Frack ganz gut. An der lobdeburg angekommen erfolgte ein erschwerlicher, weil zurückrutschender, "Schiebeaufstieg". Hab mich dann noch bis zum Fürstenbrunnen gequält und von da den Abstieg begonnen. War echt ******* kalt auf der Abfahrt, aber schön wars trotzdem.

Übrigens ein Skilanläufer hat auch seine Spuren auf der hori hinterlassen, ich frag mich was für ein Irrer das war. Der musste bestimmt alle 10 Meter die Dinger abschnallen und tragen, aber sein Problem.

Ansonsten schöne Woche an alle und immer schön warm anziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (29. Januar 2004)

@Benji

naja im Moment isses im richtigen Gelände wirklich recht mühsam und verdammt rutschig, fahr deshalb mehr Straße und bieg nur hin und wieder ins Gelände ab, aber Spaß machts schon (dort wo man noch gut fahren kann)

gruß


----------



## Benji (29. Januar 2004)

Naja auf der hori ist es ja ganz angenehm weil fest, aber "ungetretene" Wege sind echt nicht fahrbar. Werd meine freie Zeit jetzt gleich nochmal nutzen


----------



## martn (12. Februar 2004)

wir warn heut ma ne runde auf der horizontale und in den kernbergen, war geil. wir sahen natürlich aus wie die schweine, und gegen 1800 wurde es auch bisschen frischer, sehr lustig, weil dann der schlamm am rahmen festfrohr .
 leider wurde es dann durch die unvermeidbare nässe auch bissel kalt, und ich hab merken müssen, das ich so unfit bin, wie glaube ich noch nie, seit dem ich bike, jedenfalls vom gefühl und in der relation zu meinen begleitern. aber zum glück is das semster rum und ich kann mir wieder regelmäßiges biken vornehmen...
 ich kann übermorgen evtl noch paar schlammige bilder nachliefern, schaumermal,... skøl


----------



## phiro (12. Februar 2004)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> aber zum glück is das semster rum und ich kann mir wieder regelmäßiges biken vornehmen...



wie wahr, nur noch 2 Wochen Prüfungsstress (nichtmal), dann gehts rund   

ich fahr im Moment lieber Straße, da wird man zwar auch nass und dreckig, aber nicht ganz so schlimm   

gruß


----------



## martn (14. Februar 2004)

so sah das aus, mehr bilder auf meiner homepage oder hier in meiner galerie (sind exakt die selben)

 skøl bis denne


----------



## Benji (4. März 2004)

sers!

wollte den Thread mal vor dem abrutschen retten.

War heut seit echt langer Zeit mal wieder auf der Hori unterwegs. Mein übliche Aufstiegsweg zum Fürstenbrunnen gestaltete sich nach 4 wochen Radabstinenz schon ein wenig anstrengend. Oben angekommen durfte ich noch die letzten Schneereste unter meine Räder nehmen. Hab nicht gedacht das es noch welchen gibt. Der Weg Richtung Fuchsturm war teilweise echt matschig, aber die steinigen Abschnitte waren echt lecker und durch die Sonne schön warm. Na Kalt war mir zwar nicht aber trotzdem schön.

War dann noch auf dem Jenzig und bin zum Erlkönig runtergefahren. Natürlich war hier keine Sonne zu sehen und die wege oben schön eisig, wurden zum Tal hin immer feuchter. 

Ansonsten an alle happy trails und man sieht sich bestimmt mal (hoffe ich zumindest)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (4. März 2004)

hehe geil 

ich sag nur: gruss aus Malle bei schoenen sonnigen 15-20 Grad   

bis bald


----------



## *enemy84 (16. Mai 2004)

Hi Leutz!
Komme aus Kahla und fahre auch sehr viel in der Umgebung zwischen Hummelshain und Jena Porstendorf. Bis jetzt bin ich die 100km der Horizontale nur gelaufen (18h  ), gefahren aber nur kurze Stücke, wie auch oben beschrieben! Kenne mich auch nicht so gut in den Kernbergen aus, würde auch zu gerne mal auf den Erlkönig! Bis jetzt nur davon gehört....
In letzter Zeit fahre ich fast nur Street und Feldwege (momentan 2,35er BigApple), will aber jetzt mal wieder ins Gelände und meine Vertical ausprobieren....
Würde mich gerne (evetl. mit Kumpels) an ner guten aber anspruchsvollen Tour beteilegen.... Den Erlkönig würd ich wie gesagt auch noch mitnehmen wollen!

Mein Fahrrad ist in ca. 2Wochen wieder startklar und
Kondition für 100km hab ich locker....also last von euch hören!


Gruß Christian


----------



## Benji (23. Mai 2004)

Als Tourenführer falle ich leider noch eine ganze Zeit aus, weil ich mir Ostersonntag den Fuß gebrochen habe. Hab mir auch spontan ein Rennrad zugelegt, weil man damit nicht springen kann  .  Es wird sicher noch eine Weile dauern bis ich mal wieder auf der hori unterwegs sein werde.
Aber wenn es wieder läuft läßt sich sicher was klarmachen zwecks "Touristenführung".

mfg derb


----------



## martn (22. Juli 2005)

und hoch mit dir *push*

wies aussieht könnten sich morgen 2-3 leute zu ner runde zusammenfinden. das klarzumachen wäre hier besser aufgehoben als im tourentippthread,   

also ich wär wie gesagt dabei, wenn die uhrzeit passt (ma schaun, wies liegt, aber ich würde schon gerne das zeitfahren schauen)


----------



## DigitalDuck (22. Juli 2005)

wie gesagt ich wäre auch dabei....wenn es nicht zu früh ist weil ich erst nach jena fahren muss.


----------



## martn (22. Juli 2005)

würdeste mitm zug oder mitm rad von weimar kommen? wenn ersteres könnten wir uns ja am bhf treffen, dann könnt ich auch mitm zug aus stadtroda kommen (scheiß faulheit, ich weiß, ^^)


----------



## DigitalDuck (22. Juli 2005)

jap geht mir auch so ich bin da zu faul......
ich würde mit dem zug kommen....


----------



## martn (22. Juli 2005)

ma schauen, ob sich lise/sepp nochma äußert.
bist du wetterresistent? weil wenns so anhält gibts ne schlammschlacht, womit ich kein problem hab,


----------



## lise01 (22. Juli 2005)

Hi,

da äußere ich mich doch glatt hier nochmal. Also ich hab mich vertan, kann erst am Sonntag, Dreck und leichter Nieselregen sind auch kein Problem. 
Wieso war der Thread eigentlich nen ganzes Jahr weg?
 BHF ist auch kein Problem, wohne Stadtmitte.

Sepp


----------



## martn (22. Juli 2005)

gute frage, warum der thread solange begraben war, ^^ gabs zwischenzeitlich noch einen, hab nich so genau gesucht?

ok, zur sache. sonntag klingt auch gut, insofern sogar besser, dass ich dann morgen in ruhe zeitfahren schauen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lise01 (23. Juli 2005)

Hi,

Und wann passt es dir am Sonntag?

Mir ist es relativ egal, da ich kein "Sonntag bei Mutti Esser" bin.


----------



## DigitalDuck (23. Juli 2005)

also mir würde alles passen solange ich einigermaßen ausschlafen kann.
Und treffpunkt wäre mir der Bahnhof am liebsten.!?


----------



## lise01 (23. Juli 2005)

Hi,

wie wäre es so gegen 13:00 Uhr. An Welchem Bahnhof wollen wir uns dann treffen?
Bin aber auch offen für andere Zeitvorschläge.

Sepp


----------



## martn (23. Juli 2005)

zeit is mir auch relativ egal, 1300 wäre also ok (weiß ja nich wie lange ihr fahrn wollt, ich brauch shcon noch paar km/hm in den beinen, ^^)
westbahnhof würd ich sagen, dann könnte man direkt hinten raus ins gelände.


----------



## DigitalDuck (23. Juli 2005)

Also 13uhr ist gut........
naja ich will so 2stunden(aber gerne mehr) fahren sprich.... 40-50km......weil mein sattel mich umbringt......aber das können wir ja vor ort entscheiden....
mein zug kommt 12:39am bahnhof an....passt perfekt.....


----------



## martn (23. Juli 2005)

ok, dann geht das klar, mein zug kommt ebenfalls 1239 an. in deinem sitzt dann benji mit drin, der kommt auch mit, muss dann noch sein rad aus seiner wohnung holen, wohnt aber in der nähe vom bhf


----------



## lise01 (23. Juli 2005)

Hi, 

Dann bin ich gegen 13:00 Uhr bei Westbahnhof, versuchs etwas eher zu schaffen.

Ich schick dann mal meine Handynummer per E-Mail an martn.
 (Falls doch was dazwischen kommt.)

bis morgen

Sepp


----------



## martn (24. Juli 2005)

na das war dochn schönes ding, find ich. waren immerhin 6 leute und sind ne schöne runde vom nordwesten jenas bis in den südosten gefahrn (also doch ekine runde, ^^). hat spass gemacht, gerne wieder.
benji und ich sind dann übrigens noch die horizontale bis auf höhe seidelparkplatz gefahrn und hatten dann auch genug   das eis aufm holzmarkt hat dancah jedenfalls vorzüglich gemundet.

bis zum nächsten mal, der martn.


----------



## lise01 (24. Juli 2005)

Hi,

fands auch klasse, vor allem weil wir mehr als nur zwei waren, wie ichs sonst immer habe.
Das nächste mal auch gern länger, allerdings wars heute mit der Zeit etwas knapp.

Bis denne


Sepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zitrone (27. Juli 2005)

ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt hier schin drin steht, aber kennt hier jemand die dirts in göschwitz?


----------



## martn (27. Juli 2005)

keine ahnung, dreck gibts da mit sicherheit, ^^

was andres: hat jemand morgen am späten nachmittag/abend bock auf ne kleine  feierabendrunde? start wäre so zwischen 1800 und 1900 irgendwo in der stadt. nichts großes, wird ja schließlich auch irgendwann dunkel


----------



## matsch (27. Juli 2005)

also ich wäre wahrscheinlich dabei. aber melde mich morgen nochmal. und wosoll es den hingehen.


----------



## martn (27. Juli 2005)

keine ahnung. einfach spontan irgendwo lang. kernberge oder westseite, is völlig offen, ^^


----------



## Fedex (28. Juli 2005)

zitrone schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt hier schin drin steht, aber kennt hier jemand die dirts in göschwitz?



ja, kurz: krass, sehr krass, achja: Erle wurde ordentlich kaputt gemacht von der Stadt.


----------



## matsch (28. Juli 2005)

Sorry kann heute doch nicht mit an der Ausfahrt teilnehmen. Ich muss mal länger Arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (28. Juli 2005)

bis wann denn? bisschen puffer wär ja drin.


----------



## matsch (28. Juli 2005)

ich könnte ab 19.30 Uhr ... das wäre doch auch noch ok . oder?


----------



## martn (28. Juli 2005)

wenn wir 1930 starten würden, würde das denk ich auch noch klar gehen, da bleiben immerhin noch 1 1/2 stunden, bis man sich auf den heimweg machen muss. wo sollen wir uns treffen? bei meinem eintrag ins last minute biking hab ich johannestor angegeben, je nach dem wo du wohnst könnten wir uns aber auch woanders treffen (evtl näher am gelände, wenn sichs anbietet)


----------



## matsch (28. Juli 2005)

Johannestor passt schon. Also sehen uns 1930Uhr .  Aber leider sind wir anscheinend nur zu zweit. 
aber lass uns was ruhiges machen mir tun die Beine noch von gestern weh ;-)

BIS dann
matthias


----------



## martn (28. Juli 2005)

jo, bei der hitze kann man eh nich so durch die gegend prügeln, das passt schon.
ich hab denn nen blaues trikot an, blauer helm, dreckiges centurion lrs, brille, lange haare. wobei soviel werden da nich rumsitzen, die aussehn, als obse gleich biken wollen,


----------



## lise01 (29. Juli 2005)

HI,

Ich werde an diesem Sonntag gegen 11:00 Uhr mal wieder fahren, so 2 - 2 1/2 Stunden fahren. Wo weiss ich noch nicht, vielleicht mag ja einer mitkommen. Bin offen für Vorschläge.


Sepp


----------



## martn (20. August 2005)

und hoch mit dir...

hat morgen einer bock auf ne runde?


----------



## DigitalDuck (20. August 2005)

Lust hätte ich aber leider keine Zeit... 

Wenn ich zeit hab melde ich mich nochmal....zur tour der qualen...


----------



## martn (20. August 2005)

mountainbiken is nunma masochismus, für die einen mehr und die andren weniger


----------



## DigitalDuck (21. August 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (21. August 2005)

soll ich jetz eigentlich bei dem geilen wetter alleine fahren? noch isses nich zu spät...


----------



## mtb_flo (22. August 2005)

hallo, ja ein echt geiler weg. hab ihn heut besucht, morgen glei no mal!
für ne tour um jena wär ich auch zu haben!!

der flo


----------



## martn (22. August 2005)

welchen weg meinste? und wann willste morgen fahrn?


----------



## Benji (23. August 2005)

also hier geht ja was ab. und das alles ohne mich  

@fedex: (erle) weißt du da was genaues, warum das passiert ist? Hatte am Woende mal die möglichkeit mir das unheil anzuschauen. Sieht teilweise sehr böse aus dort. Aber zum glück kann man die Wege zumindest noch fahren,aber springen is ja echt nicht mehr so gut.

@martn: musst nicht alleine fahren bin ja da ;-), nur siehts ja nicht so doll wettertechnisch aus, aber ich würd mal den donnerstag versuchen als Termin festzuhalten. Vieleicht haben die anderen ja auch Bock.

@mtb_flo: fahr doch einfach mal mit wenn sich die Möglichkeit ergibt. wohnst du in Jena?


----------



## martn (23. August 2005)

jo, donnerstag auf jeden fall. morgen müssenwa uns ja heppe und die versammelte deutsche radsportprominenz anschauen...


----------



## martn (7. September 2005)

wie sieht das mit euch am wochenende aus? je nachdem, wie das wetter wird, würde ich ne runde drehn wollen. evtl auch noch ne feierabendrunde am freitag, so gegen 1700 (um möglichst die reste des sommers zu nutzen, der wetterbericht fürs wochenende is eher durchwachsen).
meldet euch zahlreich! genaueres wird dann besprochen.


----------



## Benji (7. September 2005)

Also ich kann am Freitag leider nicht. Die Feierlichkeit hat mich eingeholt und muss am Freitag mit den Ellies zelebriert werden. Dann bleibt erstmal der Termin für nächsten Mittwoch mit den b&s-Leuten, oder?

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (8. September 2005)

mittwoch mit b&s habe ich auch lust. muss mal sehen, ob meine schulter dann schon ins gelände will. auf der straße gehts schon wieder.


----------



## lise01 (8. September 2005)

HI,

Also mir würde ja Samstag auch passen, so gegen 14:00 Uhr vielleicht?

Möglicherweise kommt ja noch was zustande.


Sepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (8. September 2005)

Aber Vuelta!
14. Etappe, 10. Sep.: La Penilla-Lagos de Covadonga (172,3km)
Km 49: Alto de Carmona (600m - 2. Kategorie)
Km 66,3: Collada de Ozalba (560m - 2. Kategorie)
Km 80,2: Collada de la Hoz (670m - 2. Kategorie)
Km 136,4: Alto de Ortiguero (440m - 3. Kategorie)
Km 172,3: Lagos de Covadonga (1110m - Categoria Especial)
Bergankunft

Das heißt: Ich starte 17:30 oder habs vorher hinter mir.


----------



## martn (9. September 2005)

wird doch eh nirgendwo übertragen, oder is eurosport mittlerweile mit tennis fertich?
schaumermal samstach. prinzipiell würd da auf jeden fall was gehn


----------



## Falko1_de (9. September 2005)

Eurospocht überträgt ab ca. 15:00 AlsVideotext, zwischen 16:00 und 17:00 sogar Bild+Ton live (bzw. life).
17:30 starte ich an der Straßenbahnhaltestelle Spittelplatz irgendwohin, wenns nicht donnert oder gar regnet, gießt oder schüttet (egal, was ich vorher vielleicht hinter mir bzw. vor mir hatte   )
Also: wer Lust hat ...
Euer Schönwetter-Opi


----------



## martn (10. September 2005)

sieht so aus, als könnte das wetter halten. ich werd wohl auf jeden fall fahrn, wann und wo is mir eigentlich egal. wir können uns 1400 treffen, je nach lust und laune könnte man ja dann 1730 noch büschn was dranhängen.

edit: ohne rückmeldung kann man sich schlecht treffen,... :/ bin aber noch zu hause und schau nachher nochma rein...


----------



## lise01 (10. September 2005)

Hi,

Das wetter ist gut, die Laune auch.
Bin gegen 14:00 Uhr vor B&S Laden und werde ne Runde drehen.

Später kann ich nicht, da hab ich ne Gartenparty.

Sepp


----------



## martn (10. September 2005)

ok, wenn ich den zug in ner halben stunde erwische (muss erst noch frühstücken), dann werde ich da sein. wolln ma hoffen. wie lange haste dann zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (10. September 2005)

wird nichts mehr, zug fährt grad und ich werd in nachher in die andre richtung fahrn... trotzdem viel spass, ander mal wieder...


----------



## Falko1_de (10. September 2005)

DasTier war mit. Wegen des Donnergrollens sind wir in der Nähe geblieben: Spittelplatz - Fuchsturm - Fürstenbrunnen - Schlöben - Luftschiff - Jenaprießnitz - Kunitzburg - Jenzig - Spittelplatz (31km). Wir grüßen alle, die zu Hause bleiben oder sich auf der Gartenparty mit Mücken umherschlagen mussten.


----------



## martn (10. September 2005)

ich war ne runde im zeitzgrund unterwegs... wenn wir das radler danach büschn schneller getrunken hätten, hätt ich noch den zug erwischen können und 1730 bei euch sein können, aber hat nich sollen sein... morgen wirds wohl schiffen, sonst könnte man da nochma ne runde drehn


----------



## Falko1_de (10. September 2005)

da sagt spontan DasTier: wieso zug fahren, wenn man ein fahrrad dabei hat?
und ich ergänze: kann man auch das radler ganz ungehemmt in irgendeiner ecke ablassen.
jena-zeitzgrund ist ne herrliche runde, muss man aber zeitiger los
kann man helles saufen wie man will: es wird recht pünktlich wieder dunkel.


----------



## martn (10. September 2005)

jo, schneller als der zug bin ich wohl kaum... und ihr wolltet ja 1730 los. außerdem is rattweg fahrn langweilig (durchs gelände dauerts noch länger)


----------



## Falko1_de (11. September 2005)

Joouu klar. So wars nicht gemeint. Wir kommen gelegentlich rübergeradelt, CX versteht sich, nehmen dich mit und geben dich am Zug wieder ab. Beispielsweise: Papiermühle - Pechofen - Beulbar - Flugplatz Schöngleina - Luftschiff - Schlöben - Lotschen - Stadtroda.
Nix Radweg.
Spochlich Grüße
DasTier+DerTierpfleger


----------



## Falko1_de (11. September 2005)

Momentan sind die Schleusen geschlossen. Wenns weiter abtrocknet, sind DasTier und ich wieder 17:30 ab Spittelplatz unterwegs.


----------



## Falko1_de (15. September 2005)

*regelmäßige treffpunkte+schleichwerbung:*
sonntags party
montags schontag
dienstags 1730 reha-tour spittelplatz
mittwochs 1800 bike+snow dornburger straße
donnerstags 1700 radsport-nöthling grietgassse
donnerstags 1730 injoy-lady neue mitte löbdergraben
freitags 1630 fachhochschulbiking fußgängerholzbrücke wöllnitz
samstags 1000 johannistour johannistor


----------



## Benji (15. September 2005)

"donnerstags 1700 radsport-nöthling grietgassse
donnerstags 1730 injoy-lady neue mitte löbdergraben"

Das zweite klingt sehr interessant, fahren da nur Mädels mit??

Wenn ja bin ich da heut am Start   

mfg der b


----------



## martn (15. September 2005)

samstags is auch b&s tour, marco meinte zumindest gestern sowas. oder wird demnächst angesetzt, keine ahnung, was nu genau. zudem ändert sich die uhrzeit der mittwochsrunde evtl nochn stück nach vorn (sind gestern schon wieder erst im dunkeln ausm wald gekommen)

samstag um 1000 is ganz schön früh, ne stunde später könnt ich mich schon eher damit anfreunden.

wie sieht das am sonntach aus (laut wetterbericht besser als samstach), feiern und saufen mach ich nur abends und da seh ich kein problem, denn am nächsten tag verstrahlt ratt fahrn zu gehn  (oder ich zieh mal meine idee 'ausnüchterungsbiken in den sonnenaufgang' durch, wenns wetter und die uhrzeit passt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (15. September 2005)

da hat der martn gestern nicht aufgepasst. die b&s runde soll dann in der kalten winterzeit auf den samstag gelegt werden. 
und nächste woche ist die donnerstag b&s wohl schon für 17.30 angesetzt. aber vorher nochmal im laden nachfragen. und dann lampen mitbringen   

die runde --> "donnerstags 1730 injoy-lady neue mitte löbdergraben" klingt gut....


----------



## Falko1_de (17. September 2005)

ich habe mich geirrt. die johannistour (johannistor) haben wir früher immer *sonntag* 1000 begonnen. muss ja so sein, denn das ist eine initiative von peter michalaks bike-point und die arbeiten samstag vormittags.


----------



## martn (17. September 2005)

hat morgen jemand nich ganz so früh bock? also eher am frühen nachmittach


----------



## Falko1_de (17. September 2005)

also dastier hat bock, ich auch.

ich will allerdings gegen 1530 zurück sein

morgen, sonntach 1100 spittelplatz oder wo?


----------



## Falko1_de (18. September 2005)

oh je, es ist gleich zehn, das tier schläft noch. wir werden wohl frühestens 1230 losfahren.


----------



## Falko1_de (18. September 2005)

vorschlag an martn
dastier und ich kommen an den stadtrodaer bahnhof
du kannst dadurch später starten


----------



## martn (18. September 2005)

oh shit, dann hätt ichs ja doch noch schaffen können... bin irgendwann gegen 10 ma aufgewacht und lag mitjeans und allem im bett, licht brannte auch noch... da hab ich mich umgezogen und weitergepennt... nu seid ihr warscheinlich schon unterwegs :/
jetz muss ich auch ersma wat essen, eh ich da überhaupt noch loskomm seid ihr warscheinlich shcon wieder zuhause...


----------



## matsch (18. September 2005)

martn sag mal fährst du heute noch? bin nachher in Jena und hätte Lust zu radeln. Muss aber erstmal den Hinterreifen wieder dicht machen..
Würde so gegen 16.30 Uhr starten wollen..


----------



## martn (18. September 2005)

hm, bock hätt ich schon noch und von der uhrzeit würde mir das auch passen...
ich bin nur gestern im suff mitm oberschenkel in irgendwas reingelaufen (irgendein hervorstehendes metallteil in der garage bei nem kumpel...) und das schmerzt leicht, kann ich aber nur durch probieren rausfinden, ob das beim fahren stört...
du schreibst, du bist nachher in jena, heißt das du bist jetz noch in sro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (18. September 2005)

Genau bin in SRO. gehe dann noch wählen und dann geht es nach Jena. bin mit dem Auto hier. wenn du Bock hast kann ich dich mitnehmen.
kannst ja mal anrufen : 61184  name: matthias


----------



## martn (18. September 2005)

wählen muss ich auch noch. aber mit dem biken, dass lass ich glaub doch lieber, mein oberschenkel schmerzt doch unangenehm beim treppe hochgehn... nen bekannter musste wegen sowas (hat sich ebenfalls im suff an irgendwas gerammelt) in seiffen den marathon abbrechen  
ärgert mich jetz nen bisschen, aber spätestens mittwoch musses wieder gehn  ...


----------



## Falko1_de (18. September 2005)

Also wir sind mit planmäßiger Verspätung los über Schlöben zum Zeitzgrund. und über Beulbar zurück.
Ergebnis: Ich habe einen riesen Flicken gesetzt, um die an der schlöbener Abfahrt aufgeschlitze Reifenflanke dicht zu bekommen, bin dann am Pechofen wegen Quatschens in ein riesen Schlagloch gefallen und hab nun ein zerlöchertes Beinling, der neue Tacho ist jetzt auch alt, und hab mich Richtung Beulbar gleich noch mal in die Brennesseln gehauen - wieder auf die gleiche Schulter wie in Erfurt. Klasse, denn nachmittag war wieder Tanzkurs uns ich krieg den Arm wieder nich hoch.
Spochtlich Gruß
Falko mit DasTier


----------



## Falko1_de (20. September 2005)

*heute, dienstag, 17 uhr
starten wir zur spitteltour*
treffpunkt straßenbahnhaltestelle spittelplatz (unweit b+s)


----------



## Benji (20. September 2005)

also ich bin dabei, freu mich schon, endlich wieder radfahren ;-).

mfg der b


----------



## martn (20. September 2005)

also, morgen treffen wir uns 1730 am b&s, ich hab leider keine offizielle aussage wann gestartet wird, daher nehmen wir mal das als zeitpunkt. dann fragen wir im laden wie das aussieht udn im zweifelsfall, fahrn wa halt alleine.
könnten ja ma richtung kernberge (da müssts theoretisch büschn länger hell sein, wegen der sonneneinstrahlung und so)

so denn,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (21. September 2005)

Radsport-Nöthling hab ich heute gefragt, da kommt morgen voraussichtlich keine Gruppe zustande. An der Injoy Lady - Theke konnte mir niemand Auskunft geben, ob die Donnerstag1730Gruppe wieder fährt. Treffpunkt der Injoy-Leute ist der NeueMitteEingang am Johannistor. Vielleicht schau ich mal vorbei.


----------



## Falko1_de (22. September 2005)

War keiner da bei Injoy NeueMitte-Johannistor 17:30. Bin mit dem Tier über Stern, Ammerbach Richtung Autobahn unterwegs gewesen. Praktisch: Wir hatten Licht mit.


----------



## Falko1_de (22. September 2005)

*Freies Training in Kooperation mit Studenten der FH Jena*
Traingszeit und -ort: 
Freitag 16.30 Uhr Eingang Fußgängerbrücke nach Jena-Wöllnitz (Stadtrodaer Straße); vorrangig Mountainbike und Trekkingräder

*Frauen/Hobby * 

Traingszeit und -ort: 
Mittwoch 17 Uhr Ecke Lutherstraße/Katharinenstraße --> HOBBY
Sonntag 10 Uhr Treffpunkt Pumpwerk Oberaue (Eingang an der Stadtrodaer Straße)


*Radwandern* (Ansprechpartner Herr Schuhmann)

Traingszeit und -ort: 
Ab sofort jeden 1.Samstag im Monat wieder Radwandern! 
Treffpunkt: Eingang Jenaer Paradies (Pumpwerk der Stadtwerke Jena)
Bei Fragen einfach anrufen : 0178-3288307 


Quelle:http://www.jenaerradverein.de


----------



## Benji (25. September 2005)

So nun denn. Ich konnt leider am Freitag nicht mitfahren, war ja an der Heimatfront und hab bissi ausgespannt  . Wenn das Wetter so gut bleibt sieht man sich ja dann in der neuen Woche.


mfg der b


----------



## Benji (26. September 2005)

Morgen Reha-Tour?

mfg der b


----------



## Benji (27. September 2005)

tja leider war keiner da, bin ich also alleine losgestiefelt und hab mir schön auf der hori die kurbel abgebrochen  , dienstag scheint mein glückstag zu sein, letzte woche die kette gerissen, diese woche die kurbel gebrochen. nuja, adelsberg schein damit gelaufen zu sein.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (27. September 2005)

morgen 1730 b&s tour, diesma pünktlicher start.
ich könnte dir ne lx kurbel leihen, bis du ne neue findest... vom spider her müsste die zu deinen blättern passen


----------



## Falko1_de (28. September 2005)

Entschuldige Benji, erwartungsgemäß bin ich verspätet in Jena angekommen (deshalb auch keine Spitteltour angekündigt) und erst gegen 1800 meine Schleife über den Jenzig gekurbelt. Du hast aber auch wirklich Pech mit dem Material! Gut, so eine Kurbel lässt sich ersetzen. irgendwie irgendwann irgendwo ...
DasTier fühlt sich unwohl, ihm steckt ein Infekt in den Knochen, sonst hättet ihr gut zusammen die Berge hochtiegern können.
Nun kommen erst mal paar Regentage. Hoffentlich weicht nicht alles auf.
Bisneulichwidderma
PS:
Da hat doch der Martn scho n escht gutes Angebot parat, während isch noch mitleidsfrasn hacke


----------



## martn (28. September 2005)

wenn du mir bis morgen früh halb neun ne sms schickst, bring ich die kurbel mit auf arbeit. wenn ich einmal da bin isses für morgen zu spät


----------



## Benji (28. September 2005)

Tja wohl verpennt! Nee, das mit der Kurbel is doch nix, weil ich den Abzieher zuhause habe und die Kurbel sowieso nicht mehr runterbekomme, weil doch das Gewinde hinüber ist. Ich denk zur Zeit heftig über ein neues Rad nach, und an das Ssp-Stadtrad wird wohl dann ne BMX-Kurbel drangemacht  .
Aber erstmal sehn wie ich das mit dem neuen Rad machen, ansonsten is die (Renn-)Saison ja sowieso fast vorbei, aber ein Rad zum biken brauch ich ja trotzdem. Fragen über Fragen. 

der ratlose b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (28. September 2005)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> Tja wohl verpennt! Nee, das mit der Kurbel is doch nix, weil ich den Abzieher zuhause habe und die Kurbel sowieso nicht mehr runterbekomme, weil doch das Gewinde hinüber ist. Ich denk zur Zeit heftig über ein neues Rad nach, und an das Ssp-Stadtrad wird wohl dann ne BMX-Kurbel drangemacht  .
> Aber erstmal sehn wie ich das mit dem neuen Rad machen, ansonsten is die (Renn-)Saison ja sowieso fast vorbei, aber ein Rad zum biken brauch ich ja trotzdem. Fragen über Fragen.
> 
> der ratlose b


1. bmx kurbel? wieso, was solln der unsinn?
2. bau dir erst nen stadtssp, bevor du dir ne neue hütte kaufst, wenn du das eh vor hast, damit biegst du in die klassische eingängerlaufbahn ein. guck mich an, ich wollte das ursprünglich auch nur als stadtschlampe. und wo steh ich jetz? ok, nächste woche krich ich mein fully zurück, dann seh ich, wo ich steh, wobei ich garnich so das bedürfniss verspüre fully zu fahrn, ^^
wobei auf der andren seite is dein scott, wenn du das als stadtschlampe aufbaust ja locker noch geländegängig genug um als vollwertiger singlespeeder zu taugen...
3. saison? was solln das sein... is das die ausrede für muschis, nich mehr zu fahren, wenns büschn shclammig wird und/oder kalt? also imho geht die saison nochn paar jahre


----------



## Benji (28. September 2005)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> 1. bmx kurbel? wieso, was solln der unsinn?
> 2. bau dir erst nen stadtssp, bevor du dir ne neue hütte kaufst, wenn du das eh vor hast, damit biegst du in die klassische eingängerlaufbahn ein. guck mich an, ich wollte das ursprünglich auch nur als stadtschlampe. und wo steh ich jetz? ok, nächste woche krich ich mein fully zurück, dann seh ich, wo ich steh, wobei ich garnich so das bedürfniss verspüre fully zu fahrn, ^^
> wobei auf der andren seite is dein scott, wenn du das als stadtschlampe aufbaust ja locker noch geländegängig genug um als vollwertiger singlespeeder zu taugen...
> 3. saison? was solln das sein... is das die ausrede für muschis, nich mehr zu fahren, wenns büschn shclammig wird und/oder kalt? also imho geht die saison nochn paar jahre



1. Haltbar wie sau, war ja schon die zweite kurbel die ich zerbrochen hab. und außerdem war da ein smilie.
2. ja stimmt, aber warum nicht beides gleichzeitig. Außerdem sollen einige teile vom Scott ans neue dran. z.B. Shifter und Kassete, die ja dann eh nicht mehr wichtig sind. Aber es fehlt halt erstmal die Kurbel am Scott, und warum nicht was extravagantes wie ne BMX-Kurbel. Ne normale Kurbel hat jeder.
3. Saison? = "Rennveranstaltungslaufbahn eines Jahres" also sprich Marathons im speziellen Fall. Also da wo man ein vernüftig funktionierendes Rad gebrauchen könnte. Das ich im Winter nicht fahr is ja eh klar. . Ich bin dann mal sehr gespannt auf den Winterpokal diese Jahr. Aber leider fängt der wohl erst in November an. Und bis dahin hab ich ja dann hoffentlich die Räder fertig. 

Nix für ungut. mfg der b


----------



## matsch (28. September 2005)

heute 17.30 ich bin dabei. natürlich nur wenn es nicht tropft   

hab langsam das gefühl bald fahr ich als einziger mit ner schaltung rum....
ich hatte eigentlich schon mit jungen jahren genug von meinen Ssp-Mifa!


----------



## martn (28. September 2005)

kann man bei soner bmx kurbel überhaupt die blätter wechseln? geht die aufn normales innenlager? wie siehts mit den kurbellängen aus? was kosten die? und die wichtigste frage: gibts die auch in schön?^^  

also ich werd heute auch dabei sein, die ansage von marco war gestern, wenns nich just zum treffzeitpunkt schifft, wird gefahrn. ich werds so halten, dass ich auf jeden fall antanze, wenn abgesagt wird hol ich meinen rucksack und schwing mich über die wölmisse nahc rode, soferns nich aus eimer kübelt^^


----------



## Benji (28. September 2005)

hatte kurbeltechnisch an sowas gedacht: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...rbel-RPM-El-Toro-DH-4X-ISIS-Kurbel::3347.html 
oder halt: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...rbel-Truvativ-Hussefelt-32-22-Bash::3456.html und dann halt den Rest weggeschmissen ;-)
oder sowas: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...uvativ-LUFTALARM-39-Zaehne-schwarz::3626.html obwohl es dann etwas schwierig mit dem Innenlager und der Kette wird.

Naja halt bissi überlegen, erstmal is ja noch ein Projekt.

Also ich bin definitiv dann heut nicht am Start.

der b


----------



## martn (28. September 2005)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> hatte kurbeltechnisch an sowas gedacht: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...rbel-RPM-El-Toro-DH-4X-ISIS-Kurbel::3347.html
> oder halt: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...rbel-Truvativ-Hussefelt-32-22-Bash::3456.html und dann halt den Rest weggeschmissen ;-)
> oder sowas: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...uvativ-LUFTALARM-39-Zaehne-schwarz::3626.html obwohl es dann etwas schwierig mit dem Innenlager und der Kette wird.
> 
> ...


hm, die sind doch alle bleischwer, sauteuer und passen stilistisch überhaupt nich zu deinem ratt. hol dir lieber bei ebay ne alte shimano, die sind unkaputtbar, kommste besser bei wech. jetz wo die 'saison' vorbei is, sollten die sachen in der bucht auch wieder billiger werden...
welche isn eigentlich gebrochen, die linke oder die rechte? und wie kricht man das überhaupt hin?


----------



## Benji (28. September 2005)

Klar sind die nicht grad leicht, aber die sollen ja halten. Preis ist erstmal die andere Frage. Ich werd mich nochmal beim großen e umschauen. Hinbekommen is gut gefragt. Bin ganz normal gerollt, hab dann nen kleinen Hügel hochgewollt und ping machte es, ich dacht wieder an die Kette und seh dann das was silbernes im Wald liegen. Natürlich hats mich bissi gemault, aber is glimpflich abgegangen, hätte mich ja auch schön übers Oberrohr abrollen können, und das is sicher nicht lustig. 

der b


----------



## martn (28. September 2005)

haste nochma glück jehabt, wa...

war ne schöne singletrailrunde heute. 3 mannen mit 55 gängen sind ca 25 km durch die wälder der nördlichen kernberge geritten.



*termininfo*:
am *15.oktober* findet das bike&snow abbiken statt. wer mitfährt sollte sich vorher nochma im laden oder per email melden, da es wohl verpflegung gibt (roster hinterher oder so, keine ahnung). ich werde dann nochma kurz vorher dran erinnern, wenn ich dran denke.

benji, wie willst du weiter verfahren? holste deine affenschaukel nach jena, willst pausieren, bauste die kurbel deiner affenschaukel ans stahlross, und die wichtigste frage von allen, wer zieht den bayern die lederhose aus?

ui, muss los, mein zug fährt gleich...
gruß, skøl, der martn...


----------



## Benji (29. September 2005)

affenschaukel  , werd sie wohl nächste woche ins Felde führen müssen und den ungläubigen beweisen wie schnell man damit fahren kann, auch wenn es nur bergab is. Nee weiß noch nicht so genau wie es weitergeht, werd wohl ne Kurbel irgendwoher nehmen und ans Scott montieren,nachdem ich die alte abgeflext habe, wann das sein wird steht in den sternen. Vieleicht findet sich ja beim großen e was, was meiner einer gefällt und in den Geldbeutel passt. Ansonsten bin ich erstmal radlos.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (29. September 2005)

dir fällt shcon was ein... wenn du dein sofa herbringst fahr ich aus loyalität auch  ma wieder meine couch aus (krichse jetz bald wieder, mit neuem rahmen)

ontopic: man sollte die horizontale evtl in den nächsten gut 2 wochen meiden. gestern hat man schon deutlich gemerkt, dass der kernberglauf vor der tür steht... auf dauer macht das keinen spass, wenns da oben so überfüllt is.
und nächste woche is dafür napoleon lauf, jemand ne ahnung, wo der langgeht, damit man die trails meiden kann?


----------



## Benji (29. September 2005)

Ach ja der Kernberglauf, hab ich auch gesehn als ich am Dienstag unterwegs war. War echt übel wie viele jetzt 2 Wochen vor dem großen Tag anfangen zu laufen. Nuja, wenn ich weiterhin gut dabei bin werd ich mir das auch mal antun. Zur Zeit hab ich echt ma Bock was anderes zu machen und da kommt mir das Ding echt gelegen. Gehört m.E. eh zu einer der Sachen die man in Jena, neben Horizontal-Wanderung und Turm-Besuch gemacht haben muss. Und wehe jetzt kommt hier einer mit Über-läufer-Gerede oder so ein Schmarrn.
Ja, Napoleon-Lauf, hab ich kein Plan wo der genau langgeht. Aber sicher auf dem Schlachtfeld-Plateau rund um Cospeda-Closewitz und wie die ganzen Nester da oben heißen. Napoleon-Stein-Gegend wird sicher auch betroffen sein. 

Naja, nächste Woche mal Wetter abwarten und weitersehn, die Schaukel is aber definitiv am Start.

mfg der b

edit: wegen Napoelonlauf: http://www.kernberglauf.de/index.php?su=1&sx=3&sy=1&sz=0


----------



## martn (29. September 2005)

jedem seine tasse tee... mir is laufen nüscht, das machen meine knie nich lange mit... und spass machts mir auch nich. aber ich spiele verstärkt mit dem gedanken, mich für die wanderung übern langen kanten nächstes jahr zu melden. werd demnächst ma bei nem wanderkumpel aus dresden sondiern, ob der evtl bock hätte mit zu machen...


herbstanfang is schon ne woche her, aber heute hat sich biken das erste mal wieder so richtig wie herbst angefühlt. der rachen schmerzte am anstieg vom atmen der kalten luft, die trails waren schlüpflig, wurzeln verlangen wieder mehr aufmerksamkeit, auf den waden hat sich die erste zarte schlammlage angesammelt, der rahmen trägt endlich wieder die schmerzlich vermisste dreckpatina und ich weine dem sommer keine träne mehr nach! die knielinge werde ich jetz wieder in die standard kleidungsmontur aufnehmen, vorhin wars schon recht frisch, durch die nässe besondern. und ich muss mir irgendwo paar billige fleecehandschuhe besorgen, von denen ich die zwei äußeren finger wegstutzen kann, die alte version is fertich, ^^.

es grüßt mit nem breiten grinsen aufm gesicht, der martn!


----------



## matsch (3. Oktober 2005)

*hab den text wieder gelöscht* ;-)


----------



## martn (3. Oktober 2005)

ich wär dabei. muss aber erst noch meinen kettenspanner zum laufen bringen  
wenn du in sro bist, könnten wir auch von hie raus starten.


----------



## matsch (3. Oktober 2005)

hallo martn

kann leider doch nicht muss mit meiner schgwester was erledigen. sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (3. Oktober 2005)

auch nich am späten nachmittag?


----------



## matsch (3. Oktober 2005)

Neee hab bis zum Abend gebraucht. .. Naja ein anderes mal.
BYe


----------



## martn (3. Oktober 2005)

tja, musst ich halt wohl oder übel alleine los. naja, mit nem neuen kettenspanner, der getestet werden will, fällt das durchringen zum alleene fahrn nich ganz so schwer. hat sich gelohnt, is ne schöne runde geworden:

aufm rattweg kann man schonma büschn beschleunigen... mit den worden von cpt. picard: 'enerjgie!'






straßen sind langweilig...





wenn man alleine unterwegs is, muss man halt selbstportaits machen










jena





dietrichstein





die einzig wahren...





herbst





son ungefedertes bike steuert sich einhändig im gelände recht abenteuerlich...





eindeutig zu steil zum fahren










ne gute möglichkeit, wenn man mal alle nutzergruppen vom weg haben will...(oberhalb von der lobdeburg, die wollen den roten wohl auf den treppenweg umleiten, da is bei der terasse ne anschluss. die markierungen sind aber noch nich angepasst)





wie sieht das bei euch diese woche sonst aus?


----------



## matsch (3. Oktober 2005)

mensch feine bilder sinds gewurden. und der kettenspanner funktioniert? 

also die woche kann ich auf jeden fall fahren. kannst ja mal sagen wann es passt.


----------



## Falko1_de (4. Oktober 2005)

Das Wetter wird immer besser:
Di 17 Uhr - Start zur Spitteltour
Spittel=Spital=Reha=wörtlich zu nehmen. Meine Schulter hat was ernstes. Wackelt fürchterlich. Schlüsselbruch? ACG-Sprengung? (ACG=Acromioclaviculagelenk=Schultereckgelenk) Wenn die Bezahlung geklärt ist, lass ich es mal durchleuchten.
Jedenfalls fahr ich möglichst ungefährliche, würzelfreie, bekannte Wege. Vielleicht hat jemand Lüst mitzukömmen.
Die Tour hat ihren Namen verdient, sofern nicht Kette oder Kurbel ...


----------



## Benji (4. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin dabei, mit der "Affenschaukel". Und ausrollen is immer gut, wenn man Schulterverletzungen hat ;-).

mfg der b


----------



## martn (4. Oktober 2005)

denn ma gute besserung falko  

so, nachdem letzte woche die vorerst (also für diese 'saison') letzte mittwochstour vom bike&snow ausgetragen wurde, brülle ich jetz die vorerst letzte mittwochstour mit meiner beteiligung aus. treff 1700 am johannistor. wos hingeht schaumermal...
donnerstag würd ich ebenfalls ne tour ausrufen, allerdings etwas früher, und evtl dementsprechend länger. wenn jemand bock hat, ich bin für vorschläge offen.

ab nächster woche bin ich dann wieder in dresden und somit maximal an ein paar wenigen wochenenden am start, muss mir noch überlegen, welches bike ich hier lass (fully oder hardtail, mein geliebter eingänger muss mit ins singlespeedland nach dd)

also, meldet euch zahlreich! \m/


----------



## Benji (4. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin dabei, egal was kommt. Außer natürlich 20% Steigung   .

mfg der b


----------



## martn (4. Oktober 2005)

du brauchst doch nur mal ein und ausfedern, dann biste jeden nichtalpinen begr oben


----------



## matsch (5. Oktober 2005)

ich denke das ich heute 17:00 auch dabei bin
bis dann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (5. Oktober 2005)

Für welche (frühere) Zeit wollen wir uns Donnerstag entscheiden?

Vorschlag: *16:00* Hölzfüßgängerbrückä Wöllnitz (Da kann man von oben die Panik schön beobachten oder sich ins Wartehaus setzen.)

Ach nein, da sind doch die Läufer unnerwegs. Dann doch lieber *Spittelplatz*.


----------



## Benji (6. Oktober 2005)

@falko: hast du die daten von unserer Spitaltour noch im Kopf, brauch die für mein Protokoll und die heutigen kannst du sicherlich bei dem Tier abfragen, mir reicht Zeit und Strecke, danke. 

Ja sonst wars heut ne nette Runde, leider sind ja 2 Leute verschütt gegangen, aber sowas passiert halt. Aber ich freu mich schon auf meine Lampe, weil das letzte Stück war echt nicht zum geniessen, obwohl es bergab ging (zumindest ein großer Teil  ).

mfg der b

p.s. der martn und ich starten morgen 14uhr, Treffpunkt Steinkreuz


----------



## martn (6. Oktober 2005)

gutes ding gewesen heute.

jo, morgen wie gesagt 1400 am steinkreuz. mal ne schöne singletrailrunde, gibt ja genug wege, um läuferkontakt zu vermeiden...  und nich unbedingt son gehacke, wie heute,   

die startzeit wird büschn lockerer ausgelegt, da ich selber nich weiß, wie lange ich von stadtroda bis zum steinkreuz brauch (weiß ja noch nichma, wo ich langfahr)


----------



## matsch (6. Oktober 2005)

ja war eine schöne Sache gestern. nur ein wenig dunkel hinten raus.....

Und ihr fahrt heute schon 14 Uhr. Naja muss leider arbeiten...

Bis bald mal wieder!


----------



## Falko1_de (6. Oktober 2005)

@ benji: daten von unserer spitteltour
hab nich druffjeglotzt ich fahrse nochema dann sachichsdir.

übrigens: hab die beiden wirklich noch gefunden. an der paradiesbrücke. sie wollten nicht zurück. komisch


----------



## Benji (6. Oktober 2005)

@falko:
danke erstmal, waren so 2h rum,oder? das reicht mir dann erstmal. das bild sieht ja lecker aus, gut das ich grad was esse.  .

nuja, mal gute erholung und hoffentlich wird das wieder.

ansonsten mal bis die tage.

mfg der b.


----------



## Falko1_de (6. Oktober 2005)

Hat offm Jenzig heut voll nach Jauche und Abjas jestunken. Garusam!!! An der Rampe voll einen auf Lunge genommen, dann hatt ich mich fast dran gewöhnt. Wie wars am Steinkreiz? Stein im Kreuz? Hoffsdochnisch!


----------



## martn (7. Oktober 2005)

war ne schöne kernbergrunde heute.




wenn ich morgen bock hab, gibts nochn paar mehr bilders...

btw gestern, das warn mehr als 2 h benji bis ich wieder im büro war, warns 150min


----------



## Benji (7. Oktober 2005)

@martn: ne ich meint die spitaltour mit falko die ca. 2h hatte. sehr schönes bild übrigens   

@falko: na, wohl etwas in den tasten vergriffen?, ne wir haben nix gerochen, wetter war gängig, und wenig leut unterwegs. ich hab mir dann auf dem heimweg noch schön nen platten geholt, 4 löcher, und da heißt es jetzt flicken.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## screamer (7. Oktober 2005)

Hi All

Ich hab gerade mein Studium an der FH begonnen und suche biker aus der Umgebung um mal ein paar Trails etc. zu erkunden. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust am WE ne Runde zu drehen?? Das wäre ganz großartig!!!!!


----------



## Benji (7. Oktober 2005)

@screamer: was hälste von samstag vormittag oder frühen nachmittag ?? Treffpunkt is mir egal.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (7. Oktober 2005)

@benji:
spitteltour vom dienstag 30km 1:40h (incl. anfahrt zum spittelplatz),
nebeltour vom mittwoch 38km 2:00h


----------



## screamer (7. Oktober 2005)

@benji
Ja super! samstag vormittag find ich gut.
Ich bin um 11 Uhr an der Lobdeburg.
Fahre ein blaues Specialized Hardrock, trage einen schwarzen Helm und bin eher Klein   1,68m
Ich habe leider keine möglichkeit nochmal ins Inet zu kommen bis morgen.
Hoffe dich zu treffen.


----------



## Benji (7. Oktober 2005)

@screamer: werd ich finden. werden ja nicht so viele biker dort sein zu dieser 
                 zeit   .

ansonsten kann sich ja anschließen wer will, treffpunkt bleibt der gleiche, bei interesse läßt sich natürlich auch was in der Stadt ausmachen, halt vorher mit anreise zur Lobdeburg per rad.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (9. Oktober 2005)

wieder dienstag ohne hatz 17 uhr am spittelplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (10. Oktober 2005)

@screamer: na gut erholt?

@falko: also ich muss mal sehn, aber zu 80% bin ich dabei.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (10. Oktober 2005)

versuche auch dienstag dabei zu sein. wo ist eigentlich der spittelplatz? 

danke


----------



## Benji (10. Oktober 2005)

Der Spittelplatz ist genau zwischen dem Ritzel-Radshop und bike & snow, is ne Straba-Haltestelle. Ansonsten einfach hier (http://www.jena.de/stplan/index.html) mal nach Spittelplatz suchen.  

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (10. Oktober 2005)

Ok danke!


----------



## screamer (11. Oktober 2005)

@benji

paar blaue flecken und ein bisschen muskelkater. hatte schon lang nicht mehr ne längere tour gemacht. wenn ich am WE da bin würde ich gerne wieder ne tour fahren. 
wie schauts?

scheiss FH und wohnungssuche kostet mich viel zeit in der woche, sodass ich nicht zum biken komme.

Gruss
         ScreameR


----------



## martn (11. Oktober 2005)

am wochenende (samstag) is bike and snow abbiken.
zudem wird ne größere reisegruppe dresdner rattfahrer einreiten um mal berge zu bezwingen. ob die sich da mit anschließen, is noch unklar. wo ich mich anschließe ebenfalls.


----------



## DigitalDuck (11. Oktober 2005)

moinsen kann mir jemand von euch nen tipp geben wo ich in jena einigermaßen sicher mein bike abstellen b.z.w. parken kann?????


Weimar grüßt


----------



## martn (12. Oktober 2005)

kommt drauf an, wo genauer, zu welcher zeit und was du fürn schloss hast, (c;


----------



## Falko1_de (12. Oktober 2005)

[email protected] DigitalDuck (Crazy-Iwan),

die Polizei hat am Anger (ganz in der Nähe des Spittelplatzes) eine Fahrradstaffel und ein Gehege für ihre BULLS-MTBs. Vielleicht nehmen die auch Fremdbikes in Verwahrung. Oder wie wär's mit dem Fundbüro? Ansonsten ist in Jena ein richtig gutes Bike nicht mal unter deiner Bettdecke sicher. Jena ist fahrradverlustreichste Stadt Deutschlands. Am schlimmsten finde ich jedoch diese Felgenbrecherständer überall. Auf dem Zentralen Platz (jetzt Eichplatz, früher Platz der Kosmonauten, ganz früher der gemütliche Ortskern Jenas) stehen vernünftige Festbindegeländer. Dort hast du auch gleich Aldi, Bäcker und Outdoor-Laden (manchmal mit Zelt vor der Tür) in der Nähe. Auch vor der runden Mensa auf dem Ernst-Abbe-Platz parke ich meinen Stadtgaul ganz gerne.

Hier gibts was zu   :

http://www.krumwong.com/cn.htm

http://forum.radsport-aktiv.de/forum/forum.php?FID=3&NID=23830&Seite=THEMA


----------



## matsch (12. Oktober 2005)

@ DigitalDuck

Lass das gute Rad lieber zu Hause und such dir ne günstige Stadtschlampe.. 
Alles ander wird hier geklaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (24. Oktober 2005)

Also ich würde die Situation nich dramatisieren. Wenn du dein bike am Tag für ein paar Stunden auf nem öffentlichen Platz (wurden ja von falko genannt) anschließt wird nicht viel passieren, über Nacht is dann ne andere Sachen. Aber ein Gegenbeispiel: Ich hab mal mein Scott (keine Rarität, aber es fährt ab und zu) über Weihnachten bis ins neue Jahr am Ernst Abbe Platz stehengelassen, wohl irgendwie vergessen das ich mit dem bike in der Uni war. Aber es war noch da, es fehlte nur das hintere Schutzblech (welches aber eh nur drangesteckt war), sonst alles okay, nix kaputt. Aber das würde ich dann doch mal unter "Glück gehabt" abbuchen.

nuja, ist morgen einer von euch vieleicht an ner Tour interessiert, vieleicht auch etwas länger, weil ich wollte doch mal meine Mirage-Lampe testen  
natürlich nur wenn das wetter optimal paßt, regen ist nicht mein ding.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (25. Oktober 2005)

Ja ich würde ne Runde fahren wollen. Hab aber keine Mirage! Könnte aber in deinem Lichtkegel mitfahren ...


----------



## martn (25. Oktober 2005)

da kommts jetz drauf an, welche mirage er hat. die 5w reicht nich aus, damit ein zweiter lichtlutschen kann


----------



## matsch (25. Oktober 2005)

na da hast du recht martn....

so leider hat benji keine zeit gesagt. also nehme ich mal 17 uhr am spittelplatz an..


----------



## Benji (27. Oktober 2005)

na das hat ja dann doch noch geklappt mit dem spittelplatz am dienstag. war ne nette runde und die lampe(n) konnten wir auch testen. 
ich hab heut nochmal die horizontale mit licht probiert. bin vom fürstenbrunnen aus richtung studentenrutsche und dann irgendwann aber nach unten abgebogen. hab mir dann noch ein wenig die untere horizontale angetan. war aber dann nicht mehr so "wegsicher", sodaß ich mich einwenig verfahren hab. habs aber dann doch noch aus dem dunklen wald herausgeschafft. bilder hab ich auch versucht zu machen, aber lange belichtungszeit und freihändig gibt nicht wirklich was her. (siehe fotos)
schön war das ich sogar läufer getroffen hab, und die waren ohne lampe unterwegs, da sag ich doch mal "herzlichen glückwunsch" und freu mich über den hellen schein meiner mirage.

so dann.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (28. Oktober 2005)

Mittwoch aus Vollradisroda Richtung Magdala unterwegs, hatten wir keine Absperrung auf dem Weg, sondern freie Fahrt durch geöffnete Schranken. Dann diese "Vollsperrung" des offiziellen Wanderwegs bergab zur Wagner-Buche. Auf der Rückseite dieser Zettel von "der Förster" unterzeichnet. Uns gehts jedenfalls gut.
Spochtlich Grüße
Eure Invaliden
DasTier+DerTierpfleger


----------



## matsch (28. Oktober 2005)

Mensch euer Training wird ja immer härter.
Jetzt gehts schon durch's Mienenfeld...


----------



## Benji (28. Oktober 2005)

*Tretmienen aka "Sch**ßhaufen"*  

na da habt ihr ja nochmal glück gehabt. 
Aber warum "Invaliden"?


mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (28. Oktober 2005)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warum "Invaliden"?



DasTier versuchts jetzt mit ABC-Pflaster auf seinem Osteochondrose-Rücken, ich weiterhin in "Sparschalung" getaped (hab mir im Haushalt das Schlüsselbein wieder aus dem Schultergelenk geschossen, als es recht gut ging). Manchmal heulen wir mit den Wölfen, wenn wir den Anstieg geschafft haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (29. Oktober 2005)

das mit dem anstieg kenne ich   , gründe brauch ich ja nicht zu nennen.

na dann wünsch ich euch mal gute besserung. 

mfg der b


----------



## Benji (1. November 2005)

Spitalrunde wird bei mir heut nix, hab den Rotz und bin die letzten 2 Tage nicht untätig gewesen, sprich schnicke 270km in 2 Tagen, und nochmal schön die letzten Sonenstrahlen ausgekostet. Man kann sogar mal wieder schönen Streifen an Armen und Beinen erkennen. Werden aber sicherlich die letzten für dieses Jahr sein.
Also allen Kranken gute Besserung und den anderen wünsch ich mal gute Abwehrkräfte weiterhin.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (1. November 2005)

Ich hab oochn Infekt und lass ausfallen.

Till macht in Apolda DasSchwimmTier (kleiner Preis, freie Bahn und Dienstag ist Warmbadetag, sehr zu empfehlen).

http://www.schwimmhalle-apolda.de/sites/schwimmhalle-zeiten.htm


----------



## martn (1. November 2005)

270km in 2 tagen klingt aber stark nach asphalt, tzztzztzz

ich bin am wochenende in der heimat. ich werde wohl das hardtail wieder mitbringen, da das jetz wieder komplett is (allerdings mit den alten laufrädern, die neuen hab ich doch am monospeeder verbaut) und es noch unklar is, ob das fully bis zum wochenende fertich is. spiele mit dem gedanken das ht auch zu konvertieren, auch wenn ich bis auf die kette noch nen kompletten antrieb dafür rumliegen hab...
wie auch immer, hat am wochenende jemand zeit und bock auf ne runde? (ihr könnt mich dann spielend versägen, wiel ich warscheinlich garnich mehr mit schaltung und federung umgehen kann...)


----------



## matsch (1. November 2005)

also ich könnte wahrscheinlich am wochenende.. aber genau kann ich das jetzt noch nicht sagen    könne ja vielleicht direkt ab sro starten.


----------



## Benji (2. November 2005)

stimmt wir sind ja hier im mtb forum , 
wie konnt ich nur mit asphalt kommen.
am woende bin ich eigentlich vorort, sonntag wollt ich aber mal meinigen zu den kameraden von werrabike.
problem is halt nur das bike an sich, also es fehlt ja noch das innenlager, aber das sollte ja die woche kommen, ansonsten müsst ihr halt am berg auf mich warten, weil ich übergewicht hab ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## menisk (3. November 2005)

Hello ! Sorry for posting in english, but I haven't been practicing German since my grand-parents died quite a few years ago, so it became very poor (and I know for sure that German people are as good in English as French people are bad in it !).

I'm a french (mountain bike) rider that lives in Paris and rides from time to time in the south of France where some nice mountains are found (I do mainly XC in marathons) ! I should come a few weeks in Jena for working with a colleague of mine at the University. I was wondering if I should take one my bikes (both Spes, a rgular HT and an Epic) with me while being there. How are the weather conditions between November and December ? Should I consider more taking some snow gear  

Thank you for all informations you could give me. I've been looking on the net and I already found an MTB verein in Jena, but I must admit that I rather prefer riding with some people than with a whole group. Also, I own a GPS, and would you know of any site giving some traces of tracks around Jena ?


----------



## martn (3. November 2005)

definitley bring one of your bikes with you! we've got some really nice trails here.
sorry, i don't know about any gps track sites, but if you just ride along with some of the local guys (from the forums) you'll not need your gps.

when exactly are you going to be in jena?


----------



## menisk (3. November 2005)

Thanx for the nice anwser. Actually, my colleague and I are discussing when I could come, but I believe between mid-november and mid-december, probably a week or two. I'll let you know as soon as I get the information.


----------



## BiBi WET (4. November 2005)

menisk schrieb:
			
		

> ...and I know for sure that German people are as good in English as French people are bad in it !



Salaud de mec cultivé !


----------



## matsch (4. November 2005)

oh wir werden international!

@martn   ich kann am wochenende wohl doch keine runde mitfahrn. ich hab einfach zu viel zu tun. 

also euch viel spass!


----------



## Benji (4. November 2005)

war auch mein gedanke grad mit dem international. aber ich sag nur biken is eh grenzenlos (schön).
also ich steh am samstag zur verfügung.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (4. November 2005)

ey wehe am wochenende kricht wiedermal keiner seinen arsch hoch und ich muss alleene fahrn! ich hasse es alleene zu fahren!


----------



## Benji (4. November 2005)

haste pippi in den augen oder was, papi is doch da.
also wann am samstag? ich wäre für ne geschmeidige 13-14uhr! könnte auch schon eher. also was meinste??

mfg der b


----------



## martn (4. November 2005)

ich schreib mal ne uhrzeit, wenn ich heute ahmd in rode bin. hängt aber auch vom treffpunkt ab, ma schauen.


----------



## Falko1_de (7. November 2005)

Dienstag Spitteltour:
Start schon 13 Uhr!

Spittelplatz finden auf http://maps.msn.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (7. November 2005)

der benji hat leider bis 12.45 uni, könnten wir auch 13.30 machen??

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (7. November 2005)

*Betr.: Spitteltour am Dienstag*

Auf dringenden Wunsch einer VIP
beginnt 13 Uhr 30 der Trip.


----------



## screamer (11. November 2005)

nabend
Würde gern morgen ein paar Hügel erklimmen. So später Vormittag oder früher Nachmittag. Wer hat Zeit und lust.

@benji Wo wohnst du denn? dann bring ich mal deinen Schlauch vorbei!


----------



## martn (11. November 2005)

ich weiß noch nich, wann ich morgen in der heimat eintreffe und wie müde ich dann bin (nehme den erstmöglichen zug von dd nachdem ich vom feiern heimkomme...). im zweifelsfall und wenn samstach abend nüscht andres los is, gibts nen niteride am späten abend.
ansonsten würd ich sonntach evtl nochma ne runde drehn. vllt auch im zeitzgrund...


----------



## screamer (12. November 2005)

oh ja sonntag würde ich auch noch mal mein mtb bemühen. hab unter der woche nur wenig zeit, da muss man das we nutzen.
seid ihr beim winterpokal dabei???


----------



## martn (12. November 2005)

winterpokal is doof... hab keine lust, mich mit leuten zu messen, die auf der rolle und/oder mit laufen ihre punkte einsammeln...


----------



## Falko1_de (12. November 2005)

Hä? Was les ich da:

Rolle?

Laufen?

Da fallt mir ja noch dööfer nur noch Bahnradspocht ein. Hier von Till (DasTier) praktiziert.


----------



## screamer (13. November 2005)

Es geht doch garnicht darum sich mit anderen zu messen, sondern sich zu motivieren bei winterlichem Wetter aufs bike zu steigen.
Ich werde heute morgen fahren. Meld dich doch mal unter 0175/5094181
Denke mal so ab 12uhr bin ich bereit!!!
Würde gern ein paar neue Trails kennen lernen.   

Jonathan


----------



## martn (13. November 2005)

mist, hab ausgeschlafen (eigentlich nichma richtig) und meinen arshc nich hochgekricht... nu isses shcon zu spät... das nächste mal wenn ich nen heimatbesuch ansetz müssen wir ma früher was ausmachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## screamer (14. November 2005)

Ich habe mich von Falko and Son die Berge hochjagen lassem   
Da fährt man schon ein bisschen anders als wenn man allein unterwegs ist.
Ich hab am Donnerstag vormittag/mittag zeit um eine schöne Tour zu fahren.


----------



## Falko1_de (15. November 2005)

@screamer: Donnerstag ist mit Schneeregen zu rechnen, Schlitten dabei?


----------



## screamer (16. November 2005)

Na dann falle ich vielleicht weich, wenn ich über eine mischung aus nassem laub und schnee rutsche.


----------



## Benji (16. November 2005)

ich bin leider noch im Genesungsurlaub. werd mich wohl erst nächste woche wieder aufs rad setzten. dann vieleicht schon mit nem Ssp   

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (16. November 2005)

ahhhh noch einer mit nem Ssp.


----------



## Benji (16. November 2005)

abwarten und tee trinken. obs was wird entscheidet das wochenende. aber das marathonbike zum heizen is noch nicht abgeschrieben, daja das Ssp eigentlich zum stadtgebrauch dienen soll, aber sicher auch mal ins gelände darf. 
ansonsten allen gute fahrt und warme kleidung   

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (16. November 2005)

screamer
Ich hab am Donnerstag vormittag/mittag zeit um eine schöne Tour zu fahren.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gern dabei. Wetter egal. Tempo langsam. Vielleicht am Flugplatz Kaffee trinken?
> 
> WelcheZeit? Wie lange? Treffpunkt Fußgängertunnel am Sportplatz Jena-Ost?


----------



## screamer (17. November 2005)

@Falko 
Ich muss leider um 11:30 schon wieder zu hause sein. Also so um 9uhr - 9:30Uhr start. Ich sag mal ich bin um 9:30 am Tunnel (kurz danach wo wir uns beim letzten mal getrennt haben). bis später


----------



## Falko1_de (17. November 2005)

Da habe ich nicht spät genug in der Nacht bzw heut in der Früh ins Forum geschaut. Auch das Handy hatte mit leerem Akku abgeschaltet. So hast du einsam in der Käte am Tunnel rumgestanden. Verzeihung bitte! Bis neulichwidderma.


----------



## martn (17. November 2005)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> abwarten und tee trinken. obs was wird entscheidet das wochenende. aber das marathonbike zum heizen is noch nicht abgeschrieben, daja das Ssp eigentlich zum stadtgebrauch dienen soll, aber sicher auch mal ins gelände darf.
> ansonsten allen gute fahrt und warme kleidung
> 
> mfg der b


exakt so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht, als ich vor ca. 4 monaten das focus bei ebay gekauft habe,   

btw, will jemand evtl nen neuen centurion lrs rahmen kaufen?


----------



## Falko1_de (18. November 2005)

Samsatg ca. 11:00 "Johannistour"

genauen Treffpunkt und Startzeit weiß Peter Michalak (Bike-Point, Jena-Ost, 827110)


----------



## Falko1_de (19. November 2005)

Johannis-Tour

Start: 14:30 am Johannistor


----------



## Falko1_de (22. November 2005)

Prognose für Donnerstag: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wer kommt mit auf eine gemütliche Tour ohne viel Fahrtwind 14:00-16:00
Treffpunkt Johannistor


----------



## Benji (22. November 2005)

ich bin diese woche leider rad(t)los, also auch nicht zu trainingsfahrten zu gebrauchen. aber irgendwie ist es leider sehr still hier geworden, aber war sicher bei dem wetter nicht anders zu erwarten. aber schön falko das du versuchst den laden etwas zu animieren.   

mfg der b


----------



## phiro (22. November 2005)

ich würde ja immer mal gerne mitkommen, nur passen die Zeiten meistens nicht so wirklich, komme wegen den blöden Vorlesungszeiten maximal früh/vormittags zum fahren, aber nachmittag ist so gut wie unmöglich (zumindest von MO-DO)

naja, vielleicht ja irgendwann mal


----------



## martn (23. November 2005)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> [...]aber irgendwie ist es leider sehr still hier geworden, aber war sicher bei dem wetter nicht anders zu erwarten. aber schön falko das du versuchst den laden etwas zu animieren.
> 
> mfg der b


da bin ich 2 monate aus jena weg und alles pennt ein? wetter is keine ausrede... sind vorhin schon wieder durch die schlammige nacht geritten (und ich brauch dringend andere bremsbeläge, die shimano dinger gehen bei dem wetter runter wie nichts... da bräuchte ich 10 sätze für den winter...)

spätestens an dem wochenende vom 9.12 bin ich ma wieder da, hoffentlich findet sich da jemand zum fahrn!  

wieso bist du radlos benji? sofa in der heimat? scott noch unfertig (wie sind die pläne?)?

gruß ausm tal der ahnungslosen, der martn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (23. November 2005)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> maximal früh/vormittags zum fahren



dann also machen wir mal Mädel mit Zöpfen -> Donnerstag 10:00 Fußgängertunnel am Sportplatz Jena-Ost

wär das nicht auch was für screamer?

Wetterprognose


----------



## matsch (23. November 2005)

also ich bin auch noch fleissig am biken, nur leider hat das mit den zeiten nie so richtig gepasst. aber donnerstag 10 uhr hab ich mir mal notiert. klappt wahrscheinlich.

nachtrag: wenn das wetter so ist wie heute bin ich nicht dabei. ist mir zu nass. da geh ich lieber anderen sport machen ;-) 

bye
matthias


----------



## Benji (23. November 2005)

@martn: radlos weil sofa in der heimat, scott hat noch kein neues innenlager, hoffe es kommt diese woche, kettenspanner wird wohl erstmal ein altes schaltwerk werden, hab ja dann eins über   , wegen der ritzelmontage bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig, vieleicht kommt halt einfach ein sammelsurium anderer,alter ritzel mit drauf. geldsituation sieht ziemlich mies aus zur zeit, weswegen ich auch kein geld für rings oder nen kettenspanner hab. aber ich will den bock so schnell wie möglich zum laufen bekommen, weil in der city rumlatschen geht mir langsam auf den zünder.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (23. November 2005)

rings (jedenfalls die originalen) gibts zur ziet eh nich, is auch fraglich, ob jemals nochma... kannst ja spacer aus alten kasetten zusammenklauben...
mit dienem innenlager das geht aber schon ganz shcön lange. dabei fällt mir ein, was fürn blatt fährst du jetz nochma vorne und was fürn lochkreis is das?

matsch: andere sportarten? sowas gibts, was soll denn das sein?


----------



## Benji (23. November 2005)

@martn: also mit den rings meine ich natürlich nicht die originalen, aber es gibt ja auch andere hersteller, aber trotzdem is das geld knapp. wegen spacern hab ich schon mal geschaut, aber in denen die ich hatte waren irgendwie keine drin, zumindest nicht solche das ich damit nen freilauf voll bekomme, aber alte ritzel hab ich doch genug. aber was hälste von den von dem distanzringset von singlespeedshop.de für 14öken.






zur kurbel: is ein 130ziger lochkreis, und ein 42 blatt, das 52 liegt aber auch noch da  falls 42:18 für die city zu weich sind, aber so ein blatt is schnell mal umgeschraubt. 
es wird ja oft gesagt das an den blättern keine steighilfen dran sein sollen, damit die kette besser läuft, aber ich hoffe es geht auch erstmal mit dem/n blatt/blättern.
hast du eigentlich die ritzel vom kirscht schon geholt, er wollt mir nämlich gleich alle drei andrehen, weil er dachte ich hätte die alle bestellt.

@matsch: du betreibst doch nicht etwa indoor cy.... (ich trau mich garnicht es auszusprechen )   

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (23. November 2005)

@benji: kaum wird das wetter schlecht wird gebastelt? hab auch schon überlegt mal was neues an mein rad zu schrauben ;-) 



> @matsch: du betreibst doch nicht etwa indoor cy.... (ich trau mich garnicht es auszusprechen )



neee ich betreib doch spi....  <- so heisst das doch   

bye
matscher


----------



## Benji (23. November 2005)

@matsch: wusst ichs doch, verä....er.
na hauptsache die beine bewegen sich.
ne gescheite scheibenbremse wäre doch mal was, oder halt doch ne andere gabel als die skareb, oder an was haste gedacht??

mfg der b

edit: aber fürs spinnen gibts doch im wp gar keine punkte.


----------



## screamer (24. November 2005)

Bei mir passt es leider nur jede 2.te Woche donnerstags. Also nächsten Donnerstag würde ich gerne fahren.
Die nächsten 2 Wochenenden bin ich leider auch nicht da.


----------



## matsch (24. November 2005)

@benji: ne scheibe ist zu schwer und ne neue skareb wär schon was   

naja noch ein wenig am gewicht kann man immer feilen! also keine lebkuchen für mich dieses jahr   

naja den wp lass ich mal aus und drink lieber meinen glühwein!

bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (24. November 2005)

@Falko1_de: ich war heute 10 uhr an dem tunnel, jedoch allein    hast es wohl doch nicht geschafft? 

naja war oben auf den höhen unterwegs und bin dreckig wie sau! werde das rad gleich mal mit in die badewanne nehmen. was gutes hats ... mein alkohol von gestern ist nun raus   

bis die tage


----------



## Falko1_de (24. November 2005)

Komme in den Keller -> Hinterreifen leer ...
War dann 10:01-10:05 am Tunnel. Obs wohl der gleiche war?
Bin einfach am Jenzig bissel rumgekurvt, hab Erkundungen gemacht und bin fast sauber wieder zurückgekommen. Ätsch.  

PS: Kann verstehen, dass du bei der Kälte nicht warten wolltest.


----------



## matsch (24. November 2005)

ich hab länger gewartet. wahrscheinlich aber am falschen Tunnel. naja nächstes   mal wieder.


----------



## martn (24. November 2005)

das argument, dass ne scheibe zu schwer is, is aber auhc überholt. ich kenne nur einen wirklichen leichtbauer. der fährt nen 7kg plastebike und da is ne marta dran. mit getunten plastehebeln und so...
sinnvoller sparste gewicht, indem du die schaltung und die federung weglässt, is eh total üpberbewertet


----------



## Falko1_de (24. November 2005)

Falko1_de schrieb:
			
		

> Fußgängertunnel am Sportplatz Jena-Ost



Oh Je. Es muss der Tunnel am Sportplatz JenaOst sein (früher "Postsportplatz", NVA-Einberufungsplatz)

Es ist die Unterführung der Kunitzer Straße unter der B7 hindurch in der Nähe der Ostschule.

Hier kannst du's sehen. 

Wo hast du denn gegraben?


----------



## matsch (24. November 2005)

@Falko1_de: komisch ich hab doch da gewartet. der tunnel zum postsportplatz... naja ist ja egal...


@martn: ne ich nehm lieber das mehrgewicht der gabel und der schaltung in kauf. man wird ja nicht jünger und der körper dankt es einen von tag zu tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (25. November 2005)

So neues von der Ssp-Front. Heute ist das neue Innenlager eingetroffen. Also konnte der Umbau beginnen.





Die neue Kurbel war ja schon getunt worden.





Und ganz schnell das 18er DX-Ritzel in die alte Kassette integriert. Nicht schön, aber es funktioniert erst mal, bis ich Spacer bekomme. Als Kettenspanner funktioniert/agiert die alte Schaltung, brauch ich ja nun nicht mehr. 




Dann noch die Kette um ein Glied gekürzt und fertig.





Da es mich ja dann nicht mehr auf dem Sessel hielt, hieß es Lampe raus und warme Klamotten an. Und los gings. 
Premiere:











Die Ernüchterung kam aber leider schon am ersten wirklichen Berg. Grund: Ich bin nicht hochgekommen.
Ja, ne 42:18 is nicht wirklich was für berghoch, aber für die Stadt sicher äußerst brauchbar. 
Also Freunde ihr werdet mich mit dem Ding nie im Gelände sehen, außer ich bekomme Beine wie Tom Boonen und nehm noch 15kg ab.

Ein aufgeräumtes Cockpit ist einer der schönen Nebeneffekte des Umbaues.





So, genug von mir, mal allen ein schönes Woende.

mfg der b

_edit: die bilder gibts auch größer in meinem fotoalbum._


----------



## matsch (25. November 2005)

na dann glückwunsch zum ssp.  und kannst es ja nach und nach reinrassig machen!


----------



## Benji (28. November 2005)

so heut die erste geländeprüfung mit dem singlespeeder. man war das schlecht, entweder ich bin ne lusche oder es geht wirklich nicht mit der übersetzung. ich hatte mir die auffahrt durch das penickental zum fürstenbrunnen als prüfung gesetz. hochgekommen bin ich, aber nur kurzer pause. oben war ich so im arsch das ich zum luftholen erstmal wieder runterrollen musste, damit der fahrtwind mir luft in die lungen presst. zu meiner verteidigung muss ich sagen das das fahren ihm stehen aufgrund des untergrundes nicht wirklich drin war. fazit: fürs gelände muss wohl ein 20zigere ritzel hinten montiert werden, dann dürfte es einigermaßen gehen. aber weitergedacht: die penickental-auffahrt zum fürstenbrunnen ist nicht wirklich ne prüfung.

nuja, bin dann noch bissi den saaleradweg nach kunitz gefahren um doch noch einwenig die beine auszuschütteln, auf gradem geläuf macht sich der ssp aber dann doch recht gut.

mfg der b

edith: seh grad das es gar keine 20ziger ritzel gibt, mhh blöd. dann muss wohl doch ein anderes kettenblatt drauf.


----------



## martn (28. November 2005)

1. lektion gelernt: biken is wieder ne herausvorderung.

gute strecke zum hochfahren üben: penickental(wie schreibt sich das jetz eigentlich?) zum warm werden und ab fürstenbrunnen den weg zum steinkreuz nehmen. der is knifflig, hab ich erst beim dritten versuch mitm monospeeder am stück durchgedrückt gekricht. andersartige herausforderung: der steiger.

viel spass haben und dran denken: schieben is keine schande mehr!


----------



## Benji (28. November 2005)

also bei dem wetter ist der rest vom fürstenbrunnen zum steinkreuz definitiv mit der übersetzung nicht fahrbar. ich würd sogar sagen das das überhaupt mit der übersetzung nicht drin ist. steiger brauch ich garnicht anzufahren, ist definitiv zu steil. wie oben schon gesagt ist die übersetzung einfach zu dick für den kleinsten berg. ich pump ja schon zum westbahnhof hoch wie ein maikäfer, wenn ich an meiner tür angelangt bin.

so ich geh jetzt erstmal einen drinken. man liest sich.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (29. November 2005)

ich meinte auch nich mit der übersetzung, das macht ja keinen spass mehr, ^^


----------



## matsch (29. November 2005)

mist nun kann ich gar nicht mehr mitreden.... ich bin raus *heul*

naja muss ich mir also auch ein Ssp aufbauen.....


----------



## Benji (29. November 2005)

@matsch:
was soll man dazu sagen. wir fahren doch alle mit 2 rädern (außer matsch wenn er spinnt   ) also können auch alle mitreden.
was machen eigentlich deine pläne zwecks bikeerneuerung? gehst du eigentlich zu der spowiparty am mittwoch? könnte vieleicht noch ne karte besorgen, falls du noch keine hast.

@martn: 
heut morgen den ersten kettenabflug gehabt, ohne irgendein zutun, eigentlich mehr gerollt als getreten. seitdem klingt der ganze strang auch sehr merkwürdig und ist schwergängig. kann man die spannkraft des schaltwerks irgendwie verringern? die schraube am schaltwerk hab ich schon bemüht, ohne erfolg.
hab sie sogar rausgemacht, aber nix besser geworden.   

mfg der b


----------



## martn (29. November 2005)

was warfen denn die genaueren umstände des kettenabwurfs (stadt, gelände?)? wenn die linie wirklich stimmt, is ne ferndiagnose schwer...


----------



## Benji (29. November 2005)

also gründe lassen sich nicht festlegen, entweder die kette hatte nach dem nachmittagsausritt einfach zu viel dreck abbekommen und war unwillig sich zu bewegen, oder es lag an der bordsteinkante, die ich aber immer fahre ohne probleme, und diesmal bin ich auch sehr langsam gefahren. naja ich muss es mir am woende zuhause nochmal genau anschauen und einwenig die kettenlinie richten.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (30. November 2005)

na dann ist ja gut das ich noch mitmachen darf. also die bikeerneuerung hab ich mal wieder aufgeschoben. was ich auf jeden fall nächstes jahr brauch ist ein neuer laufradsatz. irgendwie laufen die lager rau und der freilauf muckt. sch*** leichtbauzeugs   
naja und mit den rest bin ich ja eigentlich zufrieden... und schneller werde ich ja durch neue teile auch nicht .

so zur spowi party geh ich wahrscheinlich nicht. danke dir aber trotzdem!

bis bald. hoffentlich mal wieder mit dem rad!


----------



## Benji (30. November 2005)

@matsch:
ich trink dafür einen für dich mit   
das mit dem radeln is keine schlechte idee, aber kennst du ne strecke ohne berge, und damit meine ich auch ohne berge, die wir zusammen fahren können. ich denk nicht das du bock auf radweg hast    (zu zeit das einzigste geläuf wo ich mich nicht überfordert fühle   ).

ansonsten mal an alle noch ne schöne woche.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (1. Dezember 2005)

ich würde auch radweg nehmen. hauptsache fahren....
also wenn du zeit hast sag mal bescheid. aber freitag muss ich arbeiten


----------



## Benji (1. Dezember 2005)

das is natürlich blöd, ich hätte am freitag etwas zeit. am woende bin ich leider zuhause. es stehen wichtige feierlichkeiten an. aber wenn du nächste woche mal zeit hast läßt sich bestimmt was einrichten.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (1. Dezember 2005)

J denke auch, dass es nächste Woche mal klappt. Also bis dann


----------



## Falko1_de (4. Dezember 2005)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> was warfen denn die genaueren umstände des kettenabwurfs ...



keine frage, benji kricht alles kaputt, wer schulter luxiert kette zerreisst, kurbeln zerbricht ...  

der mann hat kraft ohne ende ein einspaenner haelt das nicht aus


----------



## Benji (5. Dezember 2005)

@falko:
falsch, die kette hält ohne ende, der abwurf war ohne treten. okay jeder berg is ne herausforderung für die kette und mich, aber wenn die kette oder sonst was kaputt gehn sollte, weiß man wenigstens was mist ist, oder was nicht.

@matsch: was sagt der stunden- bzw. arbeitsplan diese woche zu ner kleinen radelrunde??

mfg "das versuchskaninchen  " b


----------



## matsch (5. Dezember 2005)

Wie recht du hast Falko1_de!

Ich möchte mal wissen was der benji jeden Tag zum Frühstück verdrückt!


----------



## Benji (5. Dezember 2005)

now playing: "sie hacken auf mir rum" (Thomas D. feat. Die Aerzte)  

also ich hau das auch wieder raus was ich esse, also so viel is das eigentlich nie. aber wenn in den meisten packungen 500g drin sind reicht das zum 1.frühstück.

mfg der b

p.s. ich geh erstmal was drücken mit den beinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (5. Dezember 2005)

also hier hackt keiner! wir sind doch nett  ne!


----------



## martn (5. Dezember 2005)

leute, wie siehts am wochenende aus? ich komm entweder schon donnerstag abend oder freitag im laufe des tages und haue sonntach irgendwann wieder ab. dazwischen will ich mindestens einmal biken, gerne auchn niteride.


----------



## Benji (6. Dezember 2005)

also ich bin am wochenende da, muss aber samstag arbeiten, freitag wäre aber ne gute sache.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (6. Dezember 2005)

wenn ich schon donnerstach komm, könnwa freitag ne runde drehn. ansonsten samtag nen niteride oder wie siehts am sontnag bei dir aus?


----------



## Falko1_de (6. Dezember 2005)

Wejen der Einladung zum Sonntagsradeln:

Leider kann ich nicht zusagen, es hat sich die verbliebene Schulter nun aufgrund Überlastung entzündet, der Schleimbeutel drückt wie Sau auf den Nerv, kann also 14 Tage überhaupt nicht aufs Rad. Dann vielleicht bissel mit den Skistöcken rumstochern ...
Vielleicht bleibt ja was vom Schnee über Weihnachten.

Euch wünsch ich jedenfalls viel Spaß und gebt auf die Wurzeln 8


----------



## matsch (6. Dezember 2005)

Also am Freitag wäre ich auch wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (6. Dezember 2005)

also halten wir schonmal freitag fest, ich könnte ab mittag. samstag wäre ganztägig bis spätnachmittag drin, niteride dann erst nach der arbeit, aber wann das ist wissen nur die kauflandgötter (und die warscheinlich auch nicht   )

mfg der b

mal gute besserung an den falko


----------



## matsch (7. Dezember 2005)

na da freu ich mich mal schon auf freitag!
bin gestern an der horizontalen rumgehangelt. war richtig schön dort und nicht so schlammig wie am landgraf...

und falko gute besserung! aber sag mal willst du wegen der schulter nicht mal was unternehmen? ist doch keine richtige lösung auf dauer?

bye und schöne woche 
matthias


----------



## Falko1_de (7. Dezember 2005)

Danke danke für die vielen Genesungswünsche. Wird schon.  



			
				matsch schrieb:
			
		

> wegen der schulter nicht mal was unternehmen? ist doch keine richtige lösung auf dauer?
> 
> bye und schöne woche
> matthias



Ja, werd heute den Hydraulik-Druck reduzieren lassen (traditionelle Bluspende vor Weihnachten, vielleicht gibts wieder Marzipanbrot).
Die Schultern haben sich jetzt so weit gebessert, dass es nächste Woche ans Armergometer geht, falls mich MEDIFIT-JENA  ran lässt.
Und falls ich nicht mit dem Snowboard den Fall&ko mache gehts nach 2000km Skilaufen wie geschmiert, wie jedes Jahr


----------



## Benji (7. Dezember 2005)

@falko:
den schulterergometer im medi-fit kenn ich auch ganz gut. hab mich ja da mal versorgen lassen. aber meinst du nicht das man da langfristig was machen sollte. muss ja nicht operativ sein, aber wenn du sagst, das deine schulter gut auf das muskeltraining durch die skistöcke anspricht, sollte man doch das schultertraining auch im sommer in betracht ziehen.

@matsch und martn:
ich freu mich auf freitag, macht euch aber schonmal gedanken über eine nicht zu bergige strecke. horizontale ist eigentlich ganz gut, bloß hochkommen heißt dann wohl etwas den fetten ranzen in die pedale stellen. hoffentlich reißt die kette nicht.   

mfg der b


----------



## FietVujagig (7. Dezember 2005)

Wann soll es denn Freitag wo losgehen? Ich wäre auch mal interessiert bei nicht allzu bergiger Strecke! Bin total untrainiert hab aber dafür 27 Gänge   .
Wenn Ihr mir wegfahrt fahr ich halt alleine zu Ende


----------



## martn (7. Dezember 2005)

ich hab doch noch garnich gesacht, ob ich freitach überhaupt dabei bin... klappt nämlich eher nich. ich muss noch bissi was für die uni machen, fahr dafür morgen den donnerstagsniteride in dd mit (neue lampe testen!) und je nach dem, wielange ich dann noch für meinen unikram brauche fahr ich freitach im laufe des tages los...


----------



## matsch (7. Dezember 2005)

hmm das klingt ja nicht so toll! 
na und da werd ich mit dem benji halt mal so ne freitagsrunde machen? benji biste dabei?

martn was hast du dir denn für lampen spendiert?


----------



## FietVujagig (7. Dezember 2005)

Auch wenn ich das Gefühl hab hier gerade übergangen wurden zu sein, würde ich schon gerne (wenn Ihr Freitag fahrt) eine Zeit/Ort wissen.
btw, für 'nen Nightride hab ich zur Not auch noch 'ne Mirage.
(ach ja, und ich komme bestimmt nicht mit dem FDT  )


----------



## Falko1_de (7. Dezember 2005)

rennfresse schrieb:
			
		

> komme bestimmt nicht mit dem FDT


Es hat mich doch gleich die Neugier gepackt und ich hab sogar ein besonders schönes Exemplar gefunden:





"24 Zoll Räder sorgen für eine unübertreffliche Beschleunigung"
Quelle:http://www.traildevils.ch/bericht_einzelstueck.php


----------



## FietVujagig (7. Dezember 2005)

Falko1_de schrieb:
			
		

> "24 Zoll Räder sorgen für eine unübertreffliche Beschleunigung"



Das ist wohl war, aber die Endgeschwindigkeit leidet enorm... 
Daher auch ein Zweitbike mit 3x9, statt einem Gang. 

Termin kommt bestimmt noch, bis dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (8. Dezember 2005)

löl, und ich spiele hier mit gedanken, mir nen 29er zuzulegen, sollte ich das fully irgendwie loswerden, ^^ (spiele sowieso nur mit wirren gedanken... vorhin überlegt mir alte daumenschalthebel zu besorgen und das ht auf doublespeed umzubauen...)

bis jetz bin ich immer mit der alten 5w mirage und bleiakku rumgefahrn, seit dieser saison aufm helm. nu hat is nen bekannter auf ne selbstbauvariante umgestiegen und dbraucht deswegen seine 10w mirage x und sein nipack nich mehr. das übernehme ich quasi (preis muss noch ausgehandelt werden, hab ihn noch nich wieder getroffen, lampe allerdings shcon hier). da hab ich mir gestern mit hilfe nes kumpels nen verlängerungsadapterkabel gebaut um die separat mit dem nipack zu fahrn (geht normal nich). jetz hab ich 5w am rahmen dauerhaft an und 10 aufm helm, die bei bedarf zugeschaltet werden. \m/

wie siehts nu samstach oder sonntach bei euch aus?


----------



## matsch (8. Dezember 2005)

@martn  also retro ist nicht alles -- aber geil ist es ja schon. also ich find daumenschalthebel sexy    also am wochenende weiss ich noch nicht so genau ob ich kann. aber ich denke schon dass es klappt. werd also das mtb mal mit nach SRO nehmen?

@rennfresse das wir dir keine zeit/ort gesagt haben liegt vielleicht daran, dass wir auch noch keine zeit bzw. ort ausgemacht haben. aber kommt noch!   

also benji sag mal ne zeit für den freitag. kann auch ruhig so gegen 11 uhr losgehen.....

bis bald!


----------



## Benji (8. Dezember 2005)

ruhig blut leute. ich kann ja auch nicht rundum die uhr am rechner sitzen. also ich bin für freitag 13.30uhr am stadion, oder was meint ihr. stadtmitte, sprich johannisturm ist auch drin.

mfg b

edith: 11uhr ist negativ, muss bis 12uhr uni machen, und essen wollt ich auch vorher was


----------



## Missfitter (8. Dezember 2005)

Wie wär´s mal da: Vor der Papiermühle hoch Richtung Cospeda. Da ist kein Matsch und dann schreib mir mal wie man dort am besten trainiert.


----------



## Benji (8. Dezember 2005)

wer ich, also das is asphalt. trainingshinweise gibts im trainingsforum. ich würde aber vorschlagen voll anschlag hochzufahren und das ganze 3-4 mal.  
b


----------



## martn (8. Dezember 2005)

samstag 1200 gehts los! treffpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben.


----------



## Benji (9. Dezember 2005)

Also, ich mach jetzt mal für heute, Freitag den 9.12., den treffpunkt stadion (also zufahrt von der stadtrodaer straße) um 13.30uhr fest. wer da ist ist da, wer nicht halt nicht. es steht ja noch der samstag zur verfügung (siehe post von martn). der wetterbericht sagt 7% regenrisiko, also optimal.

so, mal nen gute nacht.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (9. Dezember 2005)

ok ich bin 13.30 da. wetter wird auch noch besser ....


----------



## Benji (9. Dezember 2005)

okay, sehn wir uns ja hoffentlich. alle anderen sind auch rechtherzlich für samstag 12 uhr eingeladen, treffpunkt steht natürlich noch nicht fest.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FietVujagig (10. Dezember 2005)

Und wie immer an Wochenenden werde ich es auch diesmal nicht schaffen mich vor 12 aus dem Bett zu bewegen... das ist jetzt schon abzusehen. Von daher melde ich mich hiermit offiziell für nachher ab. Ich werde aber weiterhin mitlesen und mich bei einem passenden Termin auch zu Wort melden. Und so weiter...


----------



## phiro (10. Dezember 2005)

Freitag wäre ich gerne mitgekommen, aber ging leider nicht, da ich den ganzen Tag Geo-Exkursion hatte *kotz*

aber heute (Samstag) würde mir die Zeit auch gut passen, hoffe das ich es bis 12 Uhr schaffe ... nur was ist nun mit nem Treffpunkt???
wie wäre es mit 12 Uhr am Arbeitsamt (Stadtrodaer Straße, an der Saale) bzw. auf der anderen Seite, also am Eingang zum Paradies an diesem roten Pumpenhäuschen (treffe mich dort sonst immer mit den RRlern)
wäre nur ein Vorschlag, aber bevor hier gar nichts kommt   

gruß Phil


----------



## Benji (10. Dezember 2005)

also der treffpunkt kommt spät, aber der wille zählt,wir treffen uns am westbahnhof um 12 bzw. ne viertelstunde wird auch gewartet.
ging leider nicht früher zu posten weil mein rechner die ganze nacht nicht so wollte wie ich und ich ihn erst jetzt zum laufen gebracht hab.

mfg der b

p.s. phiro: ich kann ja mal am arbeitsamt vorbeigeschnickt kommen und sehn ob du da bist.


----------



## martn (10. Dezember 2005)

war nen schönes ding. irgendwie aber auch anstrengend... naja, wenn nen speeder mit 42/18 vorne weg prügelt kein wunder,   den heimweg nach sro hab ich glaub schleichend absolviert...
naja, ich war durch den akuten schlafmangel der letzten tage, den alkmissbrauch gestern und der gewissen auszeit in dd zuletzt leicht benachteiligt *nachausredensuch*   

ahso, und ich hab das schalten tatsächlich verlernt...


----------



## phiro (10. Dezember 2005)

joa, war wirklich sehr nett, aber doch schon ein wenig sehr flott machmal, zumindest meist wenns bergauf ging kam ich ganz schön ins schwitzen   

und dafür habe ich jetzt leider keine ausreden   

gruß Phil


----------



## Benji (11. Dezember 2005)

also ich fands ebenfalls sehr nett. war recht schönes wetter, die pistenverhältnisse schön griffig. das mit dem schnellfahren lag aber nicht an mir, wenn dann wars die übersetzung, die ja etwas schwung von nöten hat. und berghoch muss man halt versuchen so lange wie möglich die geschwindigkeit hoch zuhalten, damit man nicht beim kurbeln abbricht. also die übersetzung is halt wirklich nur für grade strecke bzw. stadt geeignet. aber ich gelobe schnellstmöglich besserung in form eines neuen bikes (mit schaltung, damit man berghoch auch mal langsam machen kann   )


mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (11. Dezember 2005)

> aber ich gelobe schnellstmöglich besserung in form eines neuen bikes (mit schaltung, damit man berghoch auch mal langsam machen kann  )



uhhhh es wird immer schlimmer mit der Diskriminierung von uns "Schaltern"....   

Werde wohl Dienstag (wenn das Wetter passt) wieder eine Runde fahren. Wer mit dabei sein möchte...        Startzeit so gegen 14 Uhr ..


----------



## matsch (11. Dezember 2005)

Doppelpost -- wie peinlich  
-------------------------------
Und ja..  ich such zur Zeit ein altes günstiges Schaltwerk. Also wer noch was da hat kann sich ja mal melden


----------



## Benji (11. Dezember 2005)

also ich bin am dienstag auf jeden fall dabei. treffpunkt wieder am stadion??

ansonsten mal nen schönen sonntag noch.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (12. Dezember 2005)

ok treffpunkt am stadion. jedoch wenn das wetter so ist wie heute, lassen wir es besser. da wird man ja depressiv.


----------



## Benji (12. Dezember 2005)

depressiv  ,  nimmst du zuwenig drogen  

is okay, aber ich war grad laufen und muss sagen. bis auf die sicht is es eigentlich ganz gängig, aber jedem seine entscheidung. ansonsten schau mer mal wie das wetter ist bzw. wird morgen. ich bin auf jeden fall da.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (13. Dezember 2005)

also regnen soll es ja nicht. also komme ich 14 uhr zum treffpunkt!


----------



## Benji (13. Dezember 2005)

bin auch da.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (13. Dezember 2005)

Apropos: Drogen

Hat Martn für seinen Eintrag #333 schon einen ausgegeben?


----------



## Benji (13. Dezember 2005)

ich glaub der hat zur zeit eh alkverbot   

was macht eigentlich die schulter, falko?

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (13. Dezember 2005)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> was macht eigentlich die schulter, falko?


ja, die hängt noch dran. danke der fürsorglichen nachfrage. ich werde allmählich übermütig und habe den eindruck, dass du einen mächtigen trainingsvorsprung herausholst. -> ssp die berge hochhämmern, lauftraining im nebel und so ...
wenn ich nur daran denke bekomme ich nähmaschine in die waden.
die stollen an den reifen sind noch gut. mich wirds wohl nicht mehr lange halten.
und da DasTier (till) nicht ins kraftsport-mammut will treibts mich intensiv in die natur. leider immer noch als wanderer.
spochtlich grüß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (13. Dezember 2005)

ups, löl... zum glück bin ich nich da, hab doch keine kohle...


----------



## Benji (21. Dezember 2005)

wir sind ja ganz schön abgerutscht hier, was ist den los, fahrt ihr alle zuviel rad und schaut deswegen hier nicht mehr rein     

@martn: Frag wegen Weihnachten in Ilmenau doch mal das cc-wölfchen, der ist sicher immer für eine Tour zu haben. Wie siehts da oben eigentlich mit Schnee aus?

@falko: Was macht die Nähmaschine in den Beinen? Aber ich frag lieber nach der Schulter, die ist ja eigentlich wichtiger, schon mal im Medi-Fit am Ergometer gewesen?


mfg der b
(der der immer noch kein radfahren kann, weil die erkältung noch anhält   )


----------



## matsch (21. Dezember 2005)

Unser aller Benji hat es so gefordert:

"Ich gehe jetzt im Schutze der Dunkelheit Rad fahren. Mal sehen wie das so in der Nacht geht   "

Ansonsten können wir ja dann wieder im Januar ne Fahrgemeinschaft starten!

Tschüss ihr


----------



## Benji (21. Dezember 2005)

na dann mal gut licht, das mit januar halt ich mal ganz fest, hoffe das bis dahin die erkältung weg ist   

mfg der b


----------



## martn (22. Dezember 2005)

ich bring ma meine beleuchtung mit, weiß aber noch nich, wann ich nach weihnachten wieder nach dd abhaue (hängt davon ab, wo ich silvestern will)


----------



## Falko1_de (26. Dezember 2005)

w-mann was gescheites spendiert?

nach einigen technischen hindernissen bin ich nun wieder on und hoffe - wie benji - dass dieser grippale infekt sich endlich verzieht, dann gehts wieder los.

nun kommt der lang ersehnte schnee und ich wünsche euch allen, einen guten start ins neue
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , viel gesundheit und glück im persönlichen und dem anderen so


----------



## martn (27. Dezember 2005)

so. jetz habta alle schön gefeiert und gefressen und womöglich tolle neue teile für euer hobby geschenkt bekommen... das alles sind gute gründe, den arsch raus auf die trails zu bewegen, bevor man sich das faulsein angewöhnt...

*wer is noch in jena und wer davon hat morgen bock und zeit zum biken?* matsch, wenn du in rode bist und dein bike da hast, könnte man von hier aus starten, das wäre auch mein plan, wenn sich keiner meldet...


----------



## matsch (28. Dezember 2005)

sorry martn das ich jetzt erst antworte....
war baer ski fahren und bin heute erst wiedergekommen.
naja mal sehen wann wieder zeit zum biken ist.
bye
matthias


----------



## martn (28. Dezember 2005)

morgen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (29. Dezember 2005)

schönes ding heute. und anstrengend. 3,5h schneepflugseminiteride...


----------



## matsch (30. Dezember 2005)

war wirklich schön.... und ich hab es deutlich in den Knochen gemerkt.


----------



## Benji (2. Januar 2006)

erstmal an alle ein gesundes neues und viel spaß und vorallem allzeit gute fahrt 2006.

also ich meld mich mal hier mal offiziell aus dem winterurlaub zurück. der infekt hat sich auch gelgegt und die beinen wollen nach der statischen belastung des alpinen rumgerutsche endlich wieder kurbeln.
also ich freu mich auf die beginnende woche und auf reichlich antworten eurerseits.

achso was brachte der weihnachtsmann? 

ich hab dringend geld gebraucht und es natürlich auch schon wieder im urlaub ausgegeben, radteile gabs nicht, dafür aber noch etwas schmökerstoff.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (3. Januar 2006)

so dann meld ich mich auch mal wieder zurück im neuen Jahr..
war auch über die Tage mal Ski fahren und hab auch ne nette Schneetour mit den martn unternommen.

@martn: neues Profilbild?  

--> und der Mützenmann hat mir auch nichts fürs Rad mitgebracht!


----------



## Benji (8. Januar 2006)

Leute wir sind abgerutscht, also um hier mal wieder etwas Schwung in die Bude zu bringen: Nächste Woche soll das Wetter besser werden, wer dreht mit ne Runde? Bin auch für Radweg zu haben, is zwar öde aber dafür sauber und besser als nix. Also ran an die Tasten.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (8. Januar 2006)

Ich bin dabei und auch für den Radweg zu haben!
Also bis denne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (9. Januar 2006)

... radweg macht doch der benji komplett auf dem hinterrad ... 

suche dringend fünnef alte aralpunkte aus dem vergangenen jahr, gebe meine sechs neuen dafür. eilt! wir brauchen unbedingt noch die sporttasche.


----------



## Benji (9. Januar 2006)

schön wärs, nee ist immer noch die beste möglichkeit ordentlich strecke zu machen.

kann leider mit den punkten nicht dienen.

Aber wie siehts den nun aus mit radeln, werdet doch mal konkret!

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (9. Januar 2006)

ich hab riesen lust, doch konkret hab ich einfach schiss, mich wieder hinzuhauen. aber wo sind denn nur die andern alle hin?


----------



## Benji (10. Januar 2006)

Also fahrtechnisch gesehn ist es natürlich nich so gut sich im Gelände zu bewegen (Sturzgefahr wegen Rutschgefahr ). Deswegen war ja auch mein Vorschlag den Radweg zu benutzen, ist zwar an sich Kindergarten, aber besser die Beine bewegt, als garnicht gefahren.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (10. Januar 2006)

Benji sag mal ein Ort und eine Zeit. Dann kann ich mal in meinen Zeitplan schauen.....


----------



## Benji (10. Januar 2006)

also ich werd jetzt mal gleich losmachen, is natürlich zu kurzfristig, mittwoch fällt bei mir aus weil ich da skifahren geh, donnerstag wäre dann wieder was möglich, also so 13-14uhr rum, damit so gute 2-2 1/2 h zusammenkommen, ansonsten noch freitag, ab 13uhr, was meinste zu den zeiten. woende wirds bei mir garnix, da bin ich in der heimat.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (10. Januar 2006)

mensch benji das hätte heute auch geklappt. aber von den zeiten würde mir so spontan der freitag passen. geb aber nochmal genau bescheid. also bis bald mal wieder.

@Falko1_de: Punkte hab ich leider auch keine. Bin Jäger und kein Sammler


----------



## Benji (10. Januar 2006)

Okay, heut ist auch ausgefallen, konnte mich irgendwie nich überwinden, hatte zu wenig Sachen dabei, aber ein langes Läufchen ist es geworden. Also machen wir mal den Freitag fest, dann hab ich auch dir richtigen Radklamotten wieder am Start. machen wir mal so gegen 1330 am Stadion oder was??

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (11. Januar 2006)

sorry benji. hab gestern gemerkt, dass ich meine radschuhe nicht hier habe. und ich komme vorm we nicht nochmal nach hause. also wirds bei mir wieder nichts....


----------



## Benji (11. Januar 2006)

Nu denn, is nich tragisch. Wir können ja dann nächste Woche immer noch fahren, also Radschuhe nicht vergessen.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## screamer (12. Januar 2006)

Hi All

Ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut reingekommen.
Hab zu Weihnachten nen neues hinterrad mit kassette und kette bekommen.
aber leider rattert jetzt vorne die kette auf dem mittleren kettenblatt durch :-(
aber dafür hab ich endlich 9 gänge hinten und kann den magdelstieg runterfetzen 
Bei mir sieht es zzt eher mau mit biken aus. ende januar starten klausuren und zudem hab ich mir silvester auch noch ne freundin angelacht.
Ich wünsch den aktiven trotzdem viel spass!!!

@benji
ich hab endlich dein schlauch ausgebaut.
soll ich ihn dir vielleicht mal vorbei bringen?


----------



## Benji (12. Januar 2006)

Also erstmal auch dir alles Gute fürs neue Jahr und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum "Silvester-Fang"  .
Zwecks Schlauch, den kannste, wenn du mal den Magdelstieg runterfetzt, in der 11 in den Briefkasten (vogel,uber,zacher,buchheister) reinwerfen, dürfte dann bei mir ankommen.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (16. Januar 2006)

@benji : wie sieht es am dienstag mit rad fahren aus? also bei mir passt es glaub ich. wollen wir uns 13.30uhr am stadion treffen?
also falls doch noch was dazwischen kommt melde ich mich nochmal.. per mail oder telefon....

bye
matthias


----------



## Benji (16. Januar 2006)

also ich denk mal ich schaffe das, könnte aber auch ein paar minuten später werden. ansonsten halt einfach melden.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (16. Januar 2006)

na dann bis morgen. ok ich fahre auch erst 13.30 uhr von zu hause los. also keine panik..


----------



## martn (21. Januar 2006)

soooo, wie sieht das aus. ich bin da, das eisschlammgemisch vom letzten jahr is vom rahmen runtergetaut und ich muss ma testen, wie ich mit ner kompletten schaltung klarkomme 
morgen nich, da muss ich sachen in der stadt erledigen. sonntach dafür. start so gegen mittach. dem wetterbericht nach wird alles lustig vereist sein. wohin müssenwa ma gucken, kann man ja spontan entscheiden. benji is wohl dabei, wer noch?
genaueres gibbet bei interessenbekundungen nach entscheidung (morgen irgendwann...)


----------



## Hupert (21. Januar 2006)

Tach Leute, da ich mich letztens entschieden hab das biken mal wieder etwas ernsthafter anzugehen, wollt ich mal fragen welchen Anspruch (vor allem Höhenmeter!!!) die Touren denn so haben die ihr fahrt. Meine Kondition ist total im Keller (...hab deswegen auch letzte Woche mit dem quarzen aufgehört...) und es macht ja keinen Sinn wenn ich euch aufhalten oder nur hinterhergurken würde. 

Grüsze


----------



## martn (21. Januar 2006)

sowas lässt sich immer recht schwer sagen, da es für anspruch keine absolute skala gibt, 
aber nen versuch kann nich schaden. wir fahren ja nur zum spass und kein verbissenes training. von daher isses auch kein problem, zu warten, wenn einer büschn langsamer is.
und wenn die jemandem die distanz zu groß wird, isses ja in jena meist kein problem abzubrechen und in die stadt runterzurollen.

so, wie sieht das nu morgen aus. lasst euch nich vom heutigen wetter abschrecken, das wird morgen kalt und somit mehr oder weniger trocken...
matsch, biste im lande?


----------



## martn (21. Januar 2006)

wir treffen uns 1045 am westbahnhof. bis jetz mindestens 2 leute. würd mich freuen, wenn noch der eine oder andere hinzu kommt.

gruß, der martn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (23. Januar 2006)

@martn: war leider wirklich nicht im lande. war in tschechien den waren powder reiten. einfach nur traumhaft  
aber ich denke ihr hattet auch euren eisigen spass... 
bis bald mal wieder.

matscher


----------



## Benji (24. Januar 2006)

@matsch:
wie siehts die woche aus bei dir, is zwar arschkalt aber ich muss mal wieder raus??

@falko: machst du winterschlaf??

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo

Also die Sonne lockt mich trotz Kälte raus. Werde heute gegen 15Uhr starten und mal ne Runde über die Horizontale.  
Ansonsten sag mal wann du vor hast zu fahren....

Bye


----------



## Benji (24. Januar 2006)

na toll, ich hab mich mit laufen gequält. nuja schade, haste die woche sonst nochmal zeit??

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (25. Januar 2006)

die woche ist echt schlecht. war gestern auch nicht so toll. der weg zum fürstenbrunnen war nur noch eis. mich hat es auch gleich mal gelegt. also ab zu fuss zur horizontalen. ab da ging es dann.....

bye
matthias


----------



## Falko1_de (25. Januar 2006)

@benji
der benji denkt immer an mich ...
nööööööö, winterschlf nich direkt, aber ich leb die faulheit reichlich aus.
bleibt ihr mal vorsichtig bei dem eis!
habt ihr erfahrungen mit spikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (25. Januar 2006)

gestern warn wir auf eis unterwegs und einer hatte billige spikereifen. der konnte noch fahren, wo wir schon enorme probleme hatten, zu schieben oder überhaupt vom fleck zu kommen. und auf asphalt klingts lustig... und die sind wohl bleischwer...


----------



## phiro (25. Januar 2006)

mich hats heute auch gleich mal fett gelegt, der Schnee ist fast weg aber das blöde Eis ist noch da, also Gelände ist im Moment richtig *******
hab mir die Hose leicht ramponiert am Knie und naja, mein rechtes Bein (Knie und unterhalb) wird wohl demnächst etwas verfärbt sein  

Spikereifen sind sicher ganz nett und das extreme Gewicht (800g pro Reifen dächte ich) sind im Training auch zu vernachlässigen, aber die kosten normalerweise recht viel und weis nicht wie gut es denen bekommt, wenn man damit auf der Straße rumfährt, weil ne reine Geländeeinheit (wo dann auch immer Schnee und Eis liegt) ist ja nicht so einfach ...


----------



## Benji (25. Januar 2006)

also ich war heut auch laufen und es war arschglatt, bergauf geht ja noch aber bergab die höhle, jetzt weiß ich wie sich martn und horst am sonntag gefühlt haben ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (26. Januar 2006)

bei dem gewicht beeinflussen die spikes den schwerpunkt folglich positiv.
man kann aber auch warten bis es "schmilzen tut" würde heppe sagen.
ich hab halt so probleme mit der schulter bei der montage ... (ausrede)
nein im ernst: teuer sind sie und ich zu faul. ist aber schon interessant, dass es hilft. also wer gern umbaut, hat sicher seinen spaß.


----------



## Falko1_de (27. Januar 2006)

*Biken im Winter merklich träger*

oder

*"Und was ist mit Bullen?"*

Amerikanische Notfallmediziner wollen verletzte Menschen auf 10 Grad Celsius abkühlen und sie so für ein bis zwei Stunden in einen Tiefschlaf ohne Herzschlag und merkliche Gehirnaktivität versetzen. Es wurden bereits Schweine in einen totenähnlichen Zustand versetzt und nach 90 Minuten wieder zurück ins Leben geholt, meldet das Wissenschaftsmagazin New Scientist.


----------



## Benji (27. Januar 2006)

da sag ich nur: eingefroren!

Aber es scheint ja zu helfen, muss ich wohl doch mal in nächster Zeit in kurz fahren   

oder einfach ab und zu mal "lüften"

(ich bin mal so nett und weihe den rest in die benji-falko konversation zum thema kälte ein
http://www.bisp.de/produkte/publikationen/download/jb03_28Joch_Kaelte.pdf)

ich hoffe mit falkos genehmigung, denn von ihm kam der link.

nun aber genug, hoffe es wird bald wieder warm, damit wir wieder ausgiebig radfahren können und nicht die tastaturen weiter quälen.

mfg der b


----------



## Benji (1. Februar 2006)

um den fred mal wieder nach oben zu bringen sag ich mal:
war ne schöne tour heut mit matsch, wir sind dem fürstenbrunnen hoch und dann richtung flugplatz und dann weiter richtung thalbürgel und bürgel, dann richtung graitschen und weiter nach golmersdorf und dann porstendorf und zurück nach jena. waren gute 40km in 2h. war zwar kalt aber so war der boden schon hart und die räder sind sauber geblieben.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (1. Februar 2006)

@benji   da hast du recht! das rad ist noch schön sauber. nur das klappern ist noch in meinen ohr


----------



## Benji (1. Februar 2006)

@matsch: du immer mit deinem gehör, du sollst doch fahren und nicht hören, merke dir: wenns klappert weißt du das es noch da ist.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (1. Februar 2006)

@matsch Wie jetzt? Technisches klappern oder Zähnegeklapper?

DasTier und ich haben eine Ski-Rennsteigtour durch den ehemaligen Westen unternommen. Leider wird die Loipe entlang des Rennsteigs erst auf Ex-DDR-Boden maschinell gespurt. War also der volle XC-Anspruch. Zum Schluss haben wir dann die wunderbaren "Rennstrecken" in Steinbach am Wald entdeckt. So haben wir ca. 55km geschafft.

Übrigens: S.a.W. ist bequem in 1:50 mit durchgehender Bahn zu erreichen. Sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (1. Februar 2006)

Falko1_de schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr zu empfehlen!



ganz im Gegensatz zu dieser Schriftart, wirklich grauenhaft


----------



## Benji (1. Februar 2006)

@falko: also die schriftart ist ja wirklich unter aller kanone *augenpfui*
steinbach am wald kenn ich von diversen rennsteigtouren, aber mehr als willkommenen rastpunkt

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (2. Februar 2006)

Mit großer Spannung erwartet man _PAGE 18_, diese hält Beitragsnummer 444 bereit!

Mal sehen, wer dieses Mal die Schnapszahl erwischt. Bleibt fred weiterhin so malade, haben wir dazu im Frühjahr das passende Wetter.


----------



## Benji (2. Februar 2006)

was ist den bitte malade?? ich würd sagen der fred stirbt nie 

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (2. Februar 2006)

*ein Erbrechen der Schlaflosigkeit*  

-->Quelle


----------



## Benji (2. Februar 2006)

also ein bißchen macht mir das angst was du da so liest, es wird wirklich zeit das es wärmer wird und der falko wieder auf sein rädchen kommt.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (2. Februar 2006)

mensch falko geh mal wieder raus. kalte Luft ist wirklich sehr sauerstoffreich!  
will eigentlich nur ein wenig mit auf die 444 hinarbeiten.

das klappern meines ohres kommt im grunde von den bowdenzügen sowie vom leichtbau-zeugs  
aber was ist schon ein klappern gegen das gefühl von leichtigkeit.... 

ok wetter ist gut! also rauf aufs bike!


----------



## martn (2. Februar 2006)

eure räder scheppern und klappern doch eh nur rum... mit dem ganzen komischen kam, den ihr da um die kette gebaut habt, um während der tour die übersetzung zu wechseln (wie man nur auf solche ideen kommt, tzztztzz). neudmodisches teufelszeug!

der frühling kann gerne noch ne weile warten. wobei das eis könnte ma abtauen und denn ordentlicher schnee drauf. auf der andren seite, finde ich langsam spass an dem eis...


----------



## matsch (2. Februar 2006)

mensch martn da haste recht. wo nichts ist kann auch nichts klappern. 
aber die leichtigkeit des gangwechsels ist es mir wert.......

aber was ist das für ein bild? ist das ein dresdner-breakdancer mit handschuhen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (2. Februar 2006)

also ich hab auch nur einen gang (noch) aber trotzdem scheppert das schaltwerk wenn es an die kettenstrebe anschlägt, aber mein ssp ist eh nur ne billige kopie (weil schaltwerk und ritzelpaket noch dran sind)

hab heut wieder die dienstags-runde gedreht, diesmal ohne matsch (den user) und matsch auf dem weg. nur leider hat die sonne an manchen stellen schon ganz schön ihr tauwerk verrichtet, sprich es war feucht.
ansonsten schickes bild.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (2. Februar 2006)

Lasst's klappern, Hauptsache ihr schlagt nicht auf, denn:

*unter Boden der Boden aus Beton der Boden aus geschlagener Erde*  

frei aus dem Französischen von GOOGLE (vielen Dank für diesen Service, eigentlich hatte ich mir für den Winter Italienisch vorgenommen ...)


----------



## Falko1_de (4. Februar 2006)

Gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin, aber wer's nicht verpassen will:
Australien ist keine große Radsport-Nation, einer der Immigration Officers sprach mir gegenüber einmal von Radfahrern als den Schwulen mit den rasierten Beinen.
Am Sonntag (05. März 2006, 23.00 Uhr, WDR Fernsehen) stellt sich der ARD-Radsportexperte bei den WDR-Immigration-Officers Christine Westermann und Götz Alsmann vor. Ist Marcel Wüst WG-tauglich? Quelle -->


----------



## Benji (7. Februar 2006)

hailo mal wieder. jemand bock auf eine tour heute (also eigentlich ja morgen, weil erst wenn ich morgen früh austeh ist morgen), so gegen 13-14uhr startzeit??
schaue dann vorher auf jeden fall nochmal rein.
ansonsten mfg der b


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Februar 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> ... erst wenn ich morgen früh austeh ist morgen), so gegen 13-14uhr ...


  Um 13-14 Uhr ist früh aufstehen?!  
Unsereiner muss schon um 05:15 Uhr aufstehen - das ist früh. Ja ich weiß, da gehen andere Leute erst ins Bett.


----------



## matsch (7. Februar 2006)

naja ich sag nur Studenten    nee nee   

aber ich denke wir lassen die Tour. das Wetter ist nicht so meines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (7. Februar 2006)

Von schlafen war nicht die Rede, Benji steht dann halt auf von seinem Sitzplatz ...


----------



## steiltyp (7. Februar 2006)

einen schönen guten morgen! 
ich werde ab jetzt meine meinungen auch mal persönlich kundtun. nicht immer über falkos publikationen.

also ich hätte vor benji bei seiner "anti-regen-demonstration" zu unterstützen, wo soll denn start sein


----------



## steiltyp (7. Februar 2006)

ich mach mal den vorschlag an der schiller-passage vor dem bäcker, da muss man nicht so in der kälte stehen


----------



## martn (7. Februar 2006)

also is in jena auch so reudiges wetter, wie hier... man, jetz war grade sone zarte schneedecke über dem eis auf den ganzen wegen, die bissi grip hergab. und nu. schön antauen, damits dann wieder ne prima eisfläche gibt... ich geh mir glaub echt schlittschuhe kaufen...
ahso, nächste woche bin ich mal im lande... dienstag und mittwoch oder so


----------



## Falko1_de (7. Februar 2006)

DasTier pumpt jetzt die Reifen auf und sitzt ab 13:00 im Schillerpassagenbäcker. Es hat das Handy eingeschaltet 01707561695, freut sich darauf, die neue Regenhose zu testen und hofft auf rege Teilnahme.


----------



## matsch (7. Februar 2006)

ne es wird immer besser. jetzt geht man schon bei so nen wetter raus.... und nur weil es zu weihnachten ne neue regenhose gab  

naja werde wohl heute doch auf den indoorsport zurückgreifen...


----------



## Benji (7. Februar 2006)

@matsch: faulpelz  
              aber trotzdem viel spaß, man sieht sich aber hoffentlich mal wieder auf dem richtigen rad

@thorsten: was treibst du hier dein unwesen, also ich bin dann doch schon um 7 raus weil ich vorlesung hatte 

@martn: nu schön, sehn wir uns sicher mal, wenn das wetter paßt auch auf ein ründchen.


grad zurück, 2 1/2h mit till durch das jenauer umland, feucht aber sehr nett.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (7. Februar 2006)

benji das kannst du so nicht sagen.... ich bin am arbeiten!

und dann der wind .. das wasser und das dreckige rad ... ne das geht heute nicht.


----------



## Benji (7. Februar 2006)

arbeiten, sag mal was machst du eigentlich? also die frage ist ernst.

also wie gesagt, der faulpelz war ja mit smilie.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (7. Februar 2006)

oh seite 18 ist angebrochen. und wie schon seite 17 hat sie wieder benji eröffnet.

also faulpelz stimmt schon.... aber ich hab doch schonmal erzählt was ich mache.
bin halt noch student und warte gerade auf meiner diplomverteidigung. bis dahin muss ich halt nochmal was lernen   und ab und zu arbeiten  

na denne warten wir mal auf schönes wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (7. Februar 2006)

> warte gerade auf meiner diplomverteidigung


das klingt schockierend nach einem todestrakt in einem berüchtigten gefängniss 

aber soetwas schreckt einen wohl nach abschluss der schulzeit nicht mehr


----------



## matsch (7. Februar 2006)

mensch klar schockt das.....und wie.
es gibt dann nur noch ein weg für mich   ---> arbeiten bis ich tod bin   

also lasst euch mit dem studium ja zeit! aber sagts nicht euren eltern!


----------



## Benji (8. Februar 2006)

genau, welch wahre worte. meinste warum ich noch bis sommer nächsten jahres bleibe    

aber das mit der diplomverteidigung wußt ich doch, ich wollt wissen was du arbeitest?? also büro, oder wie ich bei einer äußerst großen handelskette, die vorallem studenten in ausbeuterischen nachtschichten quält. 

also dann mal auf besseres wetter.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (9. Februar 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> ... bei einer äußerst großen handelskette, die vorallem studenten in ausbeuterischen nachtschichten quält ...



...nicht zu vergessen dein neuestes Engagement im IBC Bike-Markt!


----------



## 3rr0r (10. Februar 2006)

Sinnlos Wetter is grad kacke,will fahren......
Ähm.. wollt ich nur mal loswerden..
Und hier Leute aus Jena: schaut mal ob ihr was von meinen Sachen braucht, dann muss ichs nicht versenden sondern es bleibt hier!!


----------



## Benji (14. Februar 2006)

fahrn geht immer, oder wie ging der spruch mit dem falschen wetter und der richtigen kleidung???
also raus aus der stube und rauf aufs bike. ich hab meine runde heut schon gedreht. hab mir wieder mal die leuchtenburg und ihre umgegend angeschaut, schön wars, etwas kalt, aber dafür trocken. also nicht jammern sondern treten.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (14. Februar 2006)

ich mach mich gleich aufn heimweg. morgen oder übermorgen ne runde? soll ich die lampen mitbringen?


----------



## Benji (14. Februar 2006)

uhhh, das is natürlich blöd. morgen fahr ich ski, bin also in der heimat, abends muss ich dann arbeiten. donnerstag wäre na gute option. da ist aber abends dann schon ausgebucht, sprich erst theater dann party.
aber wie gesagt, donnerstag im tagesverlauf läßt sich bestimmt was machen, wie gesagt ich bin zu allem bereit (aber zu nix zu gebrauchen  )!!

mfg der b


----------



## Benji (17. Februar 2006)

@matsch: na hats geschmeckt??  

Wie siehts nächste Woche bei dem ein oder anderen mal mit ner Runde rattfahrn aus??

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (17. Februar 2006)

das wetter und die bodenverhältnisse zeigen sich immer fahrbarer, aber bei mir funktionierts unter der woche immer nur nachmittags bis abends

also auf -der frühling ruft!


----------



## Benji (17. Februar 2006)

okay. also ich hab ja ab nächster woche etwas frei, aber wenns bei dir mal passen sollte, sag einfach bescheid.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (17. Februar 2006)

klar hats geschmeckt!  so ein kaninchenrollbraten zum frühstück... hmmmm  
du bist übrigens an der ampel (schnellstrasse) 2 meter an mir vorbeigefahren und hast mich nicht mal bemerkt!   kann aber daran liegen, dass du mit verbissenen gesicht dein rad nach vorn treiben wolltest....

bin am donnerstag gefahren. war aber ne richtige schlammschlacht... also vielleicht bis nächste woche.


----------



## Benji (17. Februar 2006)

ohhhh. sorry. kann mich nur an das blonde mädel erinnern was ich da fast umgefahren hätte, hab die schonmal in nem spowi-seminar gesehn. nuja, war halt grad unterwegs und wollte dann auch schnell heeme um mich auf den bock schwingen zu können. war dann bissi rumgetingelt, aber nur asphalt, was anderes wäre auch wegen des schlamms ungünstig gewesen.

nuja, lass was hören wenn es next week mal klappt.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (17. Februar 2006)

ich glaube der matsch ist in sachen stadtverker einfach noch ein wenig zu langsam, ich habe ihn heute auch leider nur noch aus dem augenwinkel gesehen (kreutzung schule am anger)...
nun ja wer im straßengewirr bestehen will startet durch wenn die ampel grün wird (oder eben kurz davor)
aber ich war durch mein "schulfahrrad" auch gut getarnt

ich werde morgen relativ zeitunabhängig eine runde drehen, wenn der himmel nicht gerade die schleusen öffnet...könnte auch das eine oder andere unasphaltierte stück dabei sein, wird mir gut tun
wenn sich mir jemand anschließen möchte bzw. kann sieht man sich auch mal nicht nur im forbeihassten


----------



## matsch (18. Februar 2006)

ich an der angerkreuzung? das stimmt.... hab dich aber nicht gesehen. 
naja war doch sicher mit dem MTB untergegs und war noch von der Tor fertig   Somit ist mein Blick oftmals nur starr nach vorn gerichtet... 

Ich werde morgen auch ne ganz ruhige Tour mit ein paar Leuten machen die nicht so oft Rad fahren. Also wirds morgen nichts bei mir. Ist aber auch ganz gut da ich leicht krank bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (18. Februar 2006)

frühling ruft? der winter nimmt sich nur ne kurze pause. das kanns ja noch ncih gewesen sein...


----------



## matsch (19. Februar 2006)

Passt zwar nicht ganz hierher aber ... schaut euch den Titel an.  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=205987


----------



## phiro (19. Februar 2006)

und, heute alle das Hammerwetter genutzt, das war ja wie Malle heute (oder Frühling könnte man auch sagen), soll ja leider wieder schlechter werden 
hatte leider vergessen früh aufs Termometer zu schauen ...  ich habe geschwitzt wie sau  , scheiß Winterklamotten 
hab mich mal wieder schön auf der Straße ausgetobt, war echt genial, und die ganze Zeit ohne Handschuhe, wie hab ich das vermisst  

wie siehts denn im Wald mit dem Morast aus, gehts einigermaßen?

@Benji

bin übrigens heute lange zusammen mit Theresa (Senff) gefahren, wirklich ne sehr nette Lady, wird sicher die Woche nochmal ne Runde geben, aber auch guten Tritt drauf die Gute, da ist nix mit bummeln  

grüßle


----------



## Benji (19. Februar 2006)

@matsch: also wirklich, jetzt konzentrier dich doch mal aufs radfahren   

@phiro: 
hab sie leider bis jetzt auch nur einmal in natura auf dem rad gesehn, und da ist sie in die gegenrichtung unterwegs gewesen. sonst leider immer nur in zivil an der spowi. kann mir schon denken das die gute frau schon gas gibt. 
also wenn du/ihr die woche nochmal fahrt, würd ich mich natürlich liebend gern anschließen, würde dafür sogar mein rennrad von zuhause "importieren".
war heut auch auf der straße unterwegs, das wetter war wirklich oberhammer.

mfg der b


----------



## phiro (20. Februar 2006)

@benji

mir ist sie bis jetzt auch erst 2mal entgegen gekommen, aber heute hat man sich halt mal näher kennen gelernt 

sie ist ja jetzt so gut wie fertig mitm Spowi-Studium, macht ihre letzten Prüfungen/Klausuren und dann nur noch die Diplom-Arbeit, aber dafür will sie sich Zeit lassen (verständlich) 
bist du auch schon so weit wie sie? oder hast du keine Veranstaltungen mit ihr gehabt sondern nur mal so über den weg gelaufen

wenn das vom Wetter klappt und sie nicht lieber Rolle fährt (kommt auch auf ihren neuen Plan an den sie heute abend noch bekommen sollte), dann werden wir sicher mal RR fahren, kann dir gerne bescheid geben, kannst mir ja mal per PN deine Handynummer schicken, da kann ich dich dann kurzfristiger als hier im Forum ansimsen
hast du die ganze Woche Zeit, egal ob früh/mittag/nachmittag? 

gruß Phil


----------



## matsch (20. Februar 2006)

@ Benji:  ich soll mich auf das radfahren  konzentrieren? wenn ich hier gerade lese was das thema eurer unterhaltung ist .... ne ne!  
nicht jetzt wegen dem mädel ... aber ihr wollt rr fahren ? kann ja wohl nich angehen. 
würde diese woche auch mal wieder fahren wollen. geht aber erst ab donnerstag  da ich vorher nochmal auf die ski will. und gesund muss ich auch noch werden  

also bis bald mal wieder!


----------



## Benji (20. Februar 2006)

@matsch:   werd erstmal gesund! also ich würd ja gern mit skifahren, aber leider sind meine ski im urlaub  , mein dad hat sie mitgenommen. aber das mit dem radfahren klappt bestimmt bald mal wieder, aber immer mit dem ssp auf asphalt ist auch langsam langweilig und im gelände ist es mir einfach zu eklig, deswegen zur zeit mehr rr, aber auch nur wenn es trocken ist.
aber am freitag wollte martn ne runde drehn, vieleicht paßt es da ja.

@phiro: hatte mit ihr mal badminton zusammen, aber is schon ewig her. ich weiß das sie grad vor den (diplom-) prüfungen steht, weil mein kumpel den selben prüfungszyklus mitmacht. ich bin etwas hinterher mit den prüfungen und werde erst im ss 2007 mein examenmachen. die pn ist unterwegs.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (20. Februar 2006)

freitach geht ne runde, würde ich sagen... nachmittags...


----------



## matsch (20. Februar 2006)

ok ich melde mich für freitag mal vorsichtig an.. aber regen und zu viel "matsch" will ich nicht

und weil ich es selber gerade gemerkt hab: ich hab den beitrag mit der nummer #444 auch noch geschrieben..... toll! aber ich habe ja auch schon seit wochen darauf hingearbeitet.


----------



## phiro (20. Februar 2006)

matsch schrieb:
			
		

> und weil ich es selber gerade gemerkt hab: ich hab den beitrag mit der nummer #444 auch noch geschrieben..... toll! aber ich habe ja auch schon seit wochen darauf hingearbeitet.



so ein Mist, eins vorbei  

und dann war das auch noch so ein belangloser Offtopic-Beitrag, schäm dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (21. Februar 2006)

> aber regen und zu viel "matsch" will ich nicht


ich finde matsch besser als eis und die kleidchen werden immer mal dreckig, das kann man nich ändern
außerdem sollte man nicht, wenn schon auf der straße, aus trainingsgründen mit dem mtb fahren? - auch gern mal mit theresa
aber ehrlich, sie gibt wirklich eine gute trainingsorientirung (habe mich auch schon mal verglichen - durch zeitnahme)
leider ist die straße wirklich nicht mein ding, einfach zu glatt, zu gleichförmig


----------



## Benji (21. Februar 2006)

@matsch: wolltest du nich urlaub machen? aber erstmal glückwunsch zu nr. 444, natürlich blöd das es da mal wieder um was anderes ging.

@steiltyp: was meinst du mit trainingsorientierung? doch sicher nicht die ausrichtung des trainings nach osten   hauptsache spaß machts, und das tut das radeln auf der straße nun auch, mir zumindest.

@martn: also freitag klingt gut, weist du schon näheres??

mfg der b


----------



## martn (21. Februar 2006)

trainingsorientierung is für fit****er... lasst ma lieber wegen dem spass an der sache fahrn...

ich komm donnerstag im laufe des tages. hoffe mal, dass ichs so schaff, das ich denn schon das fully aus der werkstatt holen kann (ja, dass is wieder fertich...) ansonsten müsste ich das freitag vormittag erledigen... schaumermal, morgen ersma noch die letzte und schwerste prüfung absolviern.


----------



## phiro (22. Februar 2006)

ach naja, vom Prinzip isses doch wurscht wo man die KM und HM macht, Hauptsache man macht sie  

und die eine Woche hat man halt mehr Bock auf offroad und dann wieder mehr Bock auf onroad  

aber da wir hier ja in nem MTB-Forum sind, muss ich jetzt natürlich noch erwähnen, dass ich dieses Trainingsjahr bisher deutlich mehr MTB als RR gefahren bin  (allerdings nicht im Gelände  )

zu viel Matsch muss auch net sein  , bin ja hier kein Waschsalon 

grüßle


----------



## Benji (22. Februar 2006)

na hab ich doch gesagt das es spaß machen muss, und bei 3:45h und 0° + schneeregen muss man echt viel spaß verstehen können  
(egal wie der untergrund und das rad aussieht)

mfg der b


----------



## phiro (22. Februar 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> bei 3:45h und 0° + schneeregen muss man echt viel spaß verstehen können
> (egal wie der untergrund und das rad aussieht)



*g* das stimmt 

alles klar bei dir, noch gut angekommen und Hände wieder enteist?

bei mir warens dann am Ende 3:51h, aber über die KM schweigen wir mal lieber, aber HM warens erstaunlicherweise noch knapp 800 am Ende, wo kamen die denn her  

nun ja, gerne mal wieder ne, aber dann bei besseren Bedingungen hoffe ich  

grüßle


----------



## matsch (22. Februar 2006)

@benji: danke für den glückwunsch. ne in urlaub gehts erst am 04.03 bis dahin mach ich sogar noch mein studium fertischhhh. so ist der plan. 
ja und wann wollten ihr am freitag losfahren? bin halt noch leicht krank und sag dann mal spontan zu. ski fahren ging heute schon wieder  

ok bis bald!


----------



## Benji (22. Februar 2006)

@phiro: jo das heiße wasser hat alles wieder enteist. musste dann erstmal 3 teller nudeln essen, damit ich wieder klar denken kann. hab mich aber dann noch zum badminton breitschlagen lassen, natürlich gleich 2h damit es sich auch lohnt. dafür tun mir jetzt die hölzer extrem weh  

@matsch: wie skifahren? wo warste denn? also da ja martn der verursacher ist sagt der uns das mit der startzeit auch, mir ist es eh bummi da ich nix zu tun hab.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (23. Februar 2006)

War nochmal kurz am Keilberg (Tschechien) mit der Truppe   Es waren wieder traumhafte Pisten und super Schnee. Einfach  

Bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (23. Februar 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> @phiro: jo das heiße wasser hat alles wieder enteist. musste dann erstmal 3 teller nudeln essen, damit ich wieder klar denken kann. hab mich aber dann noch zum badminton breitschlagen lassen, natürlich gleich 2h damit es sich auch lohnt. dafür tun mir jetzt die hölzer extrem weh



tjoa, dann binsch ja beruhigt, dass du keine bleibenden Schäden davon getragen hast  
und das mit den Schmerzen nachm Badminton glaube ich gerne, aber wenn du halt so eine große Sucht nach "endless Pain" hast  

viel Spaß wünsche ich euch morgen, Wetter sieht ja schon deutlich besser aus *freu*


----------



## matsch (23. Februar 2006)

also nachtrag: mir wäre am freitag der morgen am liebsten... also martn?


----------



## Benji (23. Februar 2006)

muss ne kleine einschränkung machen, allzu früh is mir nix, da ich nochmal nach hause jetten muss. wäre aber so ab 11-12 startbereit.
also martn es liegt an dir.

@matsch: was wäre den deine wunschzeit??

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (23. Februar 2006)

Eine Startzeit am Freitag um die 13. Stunde vorm Bäckerlädchen _Feid_ am Spittelatz, kurz _Spittelbäcker_ würde dem _Steiltier_ die Teilnahme ermöglichen, welche ich hiermit höflichst beantragt zu haben wünsche.

Das _Steiltier_ müsste dann nur noch schnell in Lobeda-Ost termingerecht die geliehene Literatur abwerfen - falls die Richtung den gnä Herrn all so genehm.


----------



## Benji (24. Februar 2006)

also mir wäre das recht!!

was die anderen herren sagen bin ich nich imstande zu antizipieren.

aus studentischer sicht ist das ja eigentlich morgens  

mfg der b


----------



## martn (24. Februar 2006)

hm, ich muss vorher noch was'geschäftliches' erledigen, wo ich nich weiß, wie lange das dauert. und hinterher will ich das fully aus der werkstatt abholen, hinterher is abe rzeitlich rille...
ich meld mich morgen früh nochma. shit, pedale mussich auch noch wechseln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (24. Februar 2006)

na dann: bitte melde dich! 

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (24. Februar 2006)

ich bin raus ich fühle mich krank   naja nächste woche wieder.... hoffe ich. euch viel spass beim sonnenschein-radeln


----------



## Benji (24. Februar 2006)

also ich bin um 13uhr am spittelbäcker. wer da ist ist da, wer nicht halt nicht.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (24. Februar 2006)

das schaff ich aber nich...


----------



## Benji (24. Februar 2006)

na was würdest du den schaffen??

mfg der b

man könnte ja auch entgegenkommen, also zeitlich bzw. streckentechisch.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (24. Februar 2006)

scheisndreck, seit wann hat der zugfahrplan son riesen nachmittagsloch?


----------



## Benji (25. Februar 2006)

nuja, schade halt. war mit till zur leuchtenburg unterwegs, war teilweise etwas grenzwertig was den uintergrund anging. ich hatte mit meinem ssp teilweise echt zu kämpfen und musste auch viel schieben, nuja nützt ja nix.
hat das wenigstens mit deinem fully geklappt??

mfg der b


----------



## martn (25. Februar 2006)

na ich habs jetz wieder, wer wills kaufen?
und ähm... rennklappi mit lockerem sattel von jena heimfahrn und jetz viel zu spät zu sein, um noch rechtzeitig nach dd zu kommen is ziemlich kagge...


----------



## Benji (26. Februar 2006)

also ich wills nich haben, hab selber nen fullypatient, welcher weg soll.
aber wieso fährst du klapprad? und vorallem zu was für zeiten 

nuja, die nächste woche kommt bestimmt, wettertechnisch hoffe ich da es trocken bleibt.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (28. Februar 2006)

will morgen mal wieder fahren... ist jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (28. Februar 2006)

kommt auf die zeit drauf an, hab morgen meinen ersten schultag  

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (28. Februar 2006)

Würde am Nachmittag wollen. Sag mal wo gehst du denn in die Schule? Hier in Jena oder in Weimar? Kenne eine die geht jetzt in Weimar in die Schule.  Und was war nochmal dein zweites Fach?


----------



## Benji (28. Februar 2006)

Das Mädel kenn ich doch auch, also die war sicher mit in Keilberg, oder??
Ich bin hier in Jena am Abbe Gymnasium. aber Nachmittag ist gut, ich glaub wir sind bis 13uhr in der Schule und machen dann dort den Fisch. Also 14uhr dürfte dann für mich zu schaffen sein.

Treffpunkt wie immer am Station?? 14uhr?

mfg der b

p.s.: wenns nix wird schreib ich dir nen text auf mobiltelefon

p.s.II: ich mach geschichte


----------



## matsch (28. Februar 2006)

nu klar war das mädel mit am keilberg. man ist die welt wieder klein   ahhh geschiche macht er!

so ja sagen wir mal 14 uhr am stadion. bis denne


----------



## Benji (28. Februar 2006)

klein und süß ähhh schön, die welt   

okay, sehn uns hoffentlich morgen. ich hab übelst bock zu fahren, hoffentlich hält das wetter.

mfg der b


----------



## Hupert (28. Februar 2006)

...wo solls denn langgehen? Hätte evtl auch Interesse...


----------



## Benji (28. Februar 2006)

keen plan. ich war letzte woche mit steiltyp richtung leuchtenburg unterwegs, da war es aber teilweise doch recht schlammig. vieleicht sollte man einfach mal die guten alten kernberge antesten, da dort aufgrund des teilweise nicht allzu waldigen untergrundes vieleicht auch weniger schlamm ist!?
die wettervorhersage für morgen bei wetter.de ist aber nicht so rosig.
ich denk mal 2-2 1/2h werdens aber werden.

mfg der b


----------



## Hupert (28. Februar 2006)

Ich war heut mal Richtung Rautal unterwegs und da war´s nicht so prickelnd... ich entscheide mich dann morgen spontan. Wenn ich da bin bin ich eben da...

so long

der Robert

PS: Wo denn am Stadion?


----------



## Benji (28. Februar 2006)

Haupteingang von der stadtrodaer straße her, großes, blaues tor.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (28. Februar 2006)

Danke, dann bin ich im Bild. Das gilt dann bei euch bestimmt immer, falls es morgen bei mir nicht klappen sollte...


----------



## Benji (1. März 2006)

Ist ja leider heut nix geworden, ich hoffe Hupert, du hast nicht umsonst gewartet.
Nuja das mit dem Stadion ist halt relativ zentral und von allen recht gut zu erreichen.
Der nächste Termin, falls das Wetter mitspielt, ist der Freitag gegen 14:30 Uhr.

mfg der b


----------



## Hupert (1. März 2006)

Nee Nee, ich war heut vormittag schonmal nen Stündchen unfreiwillig unterwegs und hatte dann auch die Schnauze voll... von daher war´s egal mal sehen wie´s am Freitag zeitmäßig bei mir aussieht.

Grüße


----------



## Falko1_de (1. März 2006)

suche gespann mtb+rodel


----------



## Hupert (2. März 2006)

Heut hatts mich gepackt und ich bin mal ne Runde gefahren... Beim Fuchsturm rauf, dann mittlere Horizontale und beim Penickental wieder runter. War saugeil und von allem was dabei... Schnee, Matsch, SCHNEEMATSCH und ein paar fast schon trockene Abschnitte. 

Wenn das besch...eidene Geputze hinterher nicht immer wär...


----------



## matsch (2. März 2006)

@hubert : ne stimmt nicht ich war doch nicht dabei! und schneematsch ist wohl mein bruder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (2. März 2006)

Ich hab gewußt das sowas kommt und trotzdem keinen passsenden Spruch parat. ...wie schändlich


----------



## Falko1_de (3. März 2006)

@ hupert: wie wär's mit

*senk ju werri matsch*


----------



## steiltyp (5. März 2006)

ich habe dieses wochenende überhaupt nicht gemerkt, dass ich auf ski stand statt auf dem mtb zu sitzen, die hatten so klasse material beim skitest
die mütze hat teilweise angefangen zu flattern, da habe ich meinen helm vermisst
trotz meiner abneigung :kotz:werde ich mich demnächst immer mal auf dem ergometer im fitnesstudio bewegen um grundlagen und intervalle zu schrubben
obwohl eine eisplatte auf der man dann trainiert vielleicht auch mgl. währe


----------



## phiro (5. März 2006)

Grundlagen werden auf der Straße gefahren, war ja heute z.B. perfektes Wetter dazu  

Gelände ist im Moment sicher nicht der Hammer oder  , hab nämlich morgen 5h MTB aufm Plan stehen, aber auf Schlammwühlen habsch net so wirklich Bock


----------



## Benji (5. März 2006)

Also ich war am woende auch nur skilaufen, mein rad hab ich am freitag mit matsch zusammen das letzte mal bewegt, wie der name des mitfahrers schon sagt war es auch . wir haben uns sogar an der tanke die schmach des kärchers gegeben, weil die böcke einfach extrem verschlammt waren. bei meinem ssp wollte sogar die kette den geist aufgeben und nicht mehr den festeglegten weg nehmen und das denke ich will was heißen.

@steiltyp: skitest klingt interessant. wo und von wem war das denn? Alpin oder Langlauf?

@phiro: also wir können die tage mal wieder auf die straße gehn, ich hab heut meine schutzbleche für den renner bekommen, aber leider gefällt mir das wetter zur zeit überhaupt nicht. wie stehts bei dir am woende, gesetzt dem fall das das wetter mitspielt??

mfg der b


----------



## Hupert (5. März 2006)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> Gelände ist im Moment sicher nicht der Hammer oder  , hab nämlich morgen 5h MTB aufm Plan stehen, aber auf Schlammwühlen habsch net so wirklich Bock



...raus in den Modder! (...wie ich heute z.Bsp )




...ich verbitte mir jegliche Kommentare bezüglich der Socken!


----------



## Benji (5. März 2006)

in kurz  


mehr sag ich nich.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (6. März 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> skitest klingt interessant. wo und von wem war das denn?



http://www.knabner.de/


----------



## Benji (6. März 2006)

Ahhh. Danke. Das war sicher ne feine Sache, schade das Steinach doch einwenig weit entfernt von mir zuhause liegt. nuja, bin ja auch so im Schnee gewesen, nur leider mit Brettern die andere nicht mal an einen Zaun nageln würden.

mfg der b

p.s. herzlichen glückwunsch zum 500.


----------



## Hupert (6. März 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> in kurz



Das ging schon, als ich den Anstieg zum Fuchsturm hinter mir hatte :kotz:  war ich auch echt ganz froh drüber... und in der Sonne war´s schon angenehm. Gefroren hab ich jedenfalls nicht...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (6. März 2006)

aber es waren doch sicher nur ein paar plus grade? nagut, na dem ersten anstieg hattest du ja bestimmt die fangopackung drauf, da friert es einen ja nicht mehr so  
aber ansonsten respekt, also mir wäre das nix mit kurz, ich würde frieren wie ein hund (schiel zu deinem avatar bild  )

mfg der b


----------



## Hupert (6. März 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> aber es waren doch sicher nur ein paar plus grade? nagut, na dem ersten anstieg hattest du ja bestimmt die fangopackung drauf, da friert es einen ja nicht mehr so
> aber ansonsten respekt, also mir wäre das nix mit kurz, ich würde frieren wie ein hund (schiel zu deinem avatar bild  )
> 
> mfg der b




Frieren tu ich sonst auch recht schnell, aber ich war halt obenrum recht dick eingepackt. Laut FH-Weatherstation warens knapp 4 Grad. 

Fangopackung...


----------



## _torsten_ (7. März 2006)

@Benji ... was ist denn das für ein link in deiner Signatur?    
Das heißt entweder, 
dass du vollständig auf SingleSpeed umgewechselt bist, 
dass du gar kein Rad mehr fährst oder
dass du dir ein RM kaufst.


----------



## phiro (7. März 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> @phiro: also wir können die tage mal wieder auf die straße gehn, ich hab heut meine schutzbleche für den renner bekommen, aber leider gefällt mir das wetter zur zeit überhaupt nicht. wie stehts bei dir am woende, gesetzt dem fall das das wetter mitspielt??



können mer gerne machen, aber ich weis noch net wies bei mir am WE mit Training aussieht, warte noch auf meinen neuen Plan, aber ich denke es wird recht wenig und vorallem locker sein
fahre nachher nochmal 6h und dann ist erstmal ein paar Tage Ruhe angesagt  
melde mich dann nochmal wenn ich mehr weis 

@hupert

ekelhaft  
nene, das musste ich mir nicht geben, die 5h auf der Straße gestern haben mir gereicht, da binsch genug eingesaut worden 
und von wegen kurz, ich hatte kurze Hose + Beinlinge, dann dünne Winterhose und noch ne Regenhose ... des war net wirklich viel zu warm  , wie kann man da kurz fahren


----------



## phiro (7. März 2006)

@Benji

also das mit den 6h heute hat sich (auch durch Rücksprache mitm Trainer) erledigt, macht ja kein Sinn bei dem Wetter, holt man sich ja nur was weg  

deshalb binsch am WE schon wieder voll am Start, also ab Freitag geht bei mir der nächste Umfang los, also meld dich wenn was gehen könnte 

gruß Phil


----------



## Benji (7. März 2006)

@phiro: also wenn das wetter paßt könnte man ja am samstag oder so mal ne tour machen. wie gesagt, hängt vom wetter ab, also planung frühstens am donnerstag oder freitag. (zwecks genauerer wettervorhersage)

@torsten: du hast eine möglichkeit vergessen: altes rad weg,geld her,neues rad kaufen!! (natürlich kein RM). so solls laufen. der ssp ist und bleibt stadt- und trainingsbike (bis das neue da ist). 

mfg der b


----------



## martn (7. März 2006)

ich roll am wochenende ma wieder ein. diesma musses endlich ma wieder mit ner ausfahrt klappen. vllt, müsste aber vorangekündigt werden, könnte man auch nen skiausflug machen. würde gerne ma wissen, wie gut meine technik mittlerweile is im vergleich zu anderen klassischen... (im riesengebirge wurde ich immerhin 6tage lang nich einmal überholt. von skatern natürlich shcon...)


----------



## Falko1_de (7. März 2006)

Wenn schon, dann richtig Schnee -> Vorschlag:
*Wintertriathlon in Frauenwald* (offene Vereinsmeisterschaft) am Sonntag
Der Start ist voraussichtlich 10:00 Uhr auf dem Sportplatz Frauenwald.


----------



## Benji (7. März 2006)

@martn: 
skilaufen find ich zur zeit auch ganz gut, wo gedachtest du den zu fahren, wenn sich die möglichkeit bieten sollte. oberhof, da wo ich immer fahre, ist ja leider keine option, da ein paar meter weg. kernberge werden es wohl nicht hergeben  , andere, in der größeren umgebung von jena kenn ich leider nicht.
steinbach am wald, was falko letztens (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2445438&postcount=402) mal erwähnte, kostet 13,40eu die zugfahrt (hab mich da schonmal kundig gemacht  )

@falko: also ich bin leider nicht so der skiläufger das ich mich gleich messen wollte, aber das geht da ja auch im team, laufen und radfahren kann ich, skilaufen muss wer anderes machen  

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (8. März 2006)

Benjilaufen und radfahren kann ich schrieb:
			
		

> Das Steiltier hat sich mit den Skatingski langsam eingefuchst, fehlte nur noch der 3. im Team (laufen kann ich nicht, Radfahren darf ich nicht)


----------



## geniusrc10 (8. März 2006)

wintertriathlon frauenwald
ist wohl verlegt auf sa 25.03. um 14.00 uhr, sagte gestern abend bernd freytag, steht aber noch nicht auf www.super-8-marathon.de
ohne schnee skatet sichs wohl besser? keine ahnung warum der tria verlegt wurde.
gruß benno


----------



## Benji (8. März 2006)

@geniusrc10: an schnee dürfte es doch sicher nicht mangeln?

@falko: na wenn das ding verlegt ist kann man ja bis dahin noch ne alternative suchen.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (8. März 2006)

geniusrc10 schrieb:
			
		

> wintertriathlon frauenwald
> ist wohl verlegt auf sa 25.03. um 14.00 uhr



Benno fürchtet die Konkurrenz, habe ich im ersten Moment gedacht   und gleich bei Erik angerufen. Tatsächlich ist aus "organisatorischen Gründen" der Wintertriathlon in Frauenwald *definitiv auf den 25. verschoben*.


----------



## Benji (8. März 2006)

wer ist benno und wer ist erik??

naja, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (8. März 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist benno und wer ist erik??



Wie es Benno alias geniusrc10 alias cc-horst geschafft hat, im Jena-MTB-Forum ganz überraschend aufzutauchen ist mir auch ein Rätsel, aber sehr sehr nützlich. Er ist Xtrem-MTBer HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN! 

Erik ist DER Super-8-MarathonMan von Frauenwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (9. März 2006)

na wenn dann dachte ich dran, vllt mitm auto irgendwo in den thüringer wald zu kutschen. hast du deine karre da benji? müssts bis heute ahmd wissen, sonst bleiben die latten hier in dd.
wettkampf auf ski muss ich mir auch nich geben, zumal ich nur klassisch mache und da freier stil ausgeschrieben is...
die wettkampf saison geht noch früh genug los. spätestens bei der MEC3. evtl etwas früher (cc in prina und/oder mtbo in jena)


----------



## Falko1_de (9. März 2006)

Wollte heute eigentlich in Regensburg sein. Das fällt aus, zum Ausgleich nun hier reichlich Regen ...

Der 25. März ist dann schon der letzte Tag mit Winterzeit!

Da wird der Wintertriathlon mit Wasserski stattfinden müssen.

Ein Team mit Benji+Steiltier+Phiro wär schon stark


----------



## phiro (9. März 2006)

Falko1_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Team mit Benji+Steiltier+Phiro wär schon stark



watt, icke  

wie kommsten da drauf, als was soll ich denn da mitmachen  

wollte an dem WE eigentlich Kriterium in Arnstadt fahren, wenn das überhaupt stattfindet, ist noch net bei rad-net ausgeschrieben


----------



## _torsten_ (9. März 2006)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> ... als was soll ich denn da mitmachen  ...


... vielleicht Stabhochweitkegeln oder Unterwasserhalma mir Holzfiguren.


----------



## Benji (9. März 2006)

@martn:
Also Auto ist am Start. Wann wolltest du fahren, Samstag oder Sonntag??

@phiro: 
du bist der beste Radfahrer von uns allen, also zumindest in der jetzigen Form  
Das Wetter diese Wochenende scheint ja auch nicht so prickelnd zu werden. Aber das können wir ja dann kurzfristig entscheiden, müssen das aber mit dem Skiausflug abstimmen. Ich werde aber morgen das Rad holen.

@falko: Stimmt eigentlich, sind wir doch sicher Sieganwärter, aber wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt müssen wir noch einen Schwimmer engagieren   

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (9. März 2006)

oh mein gott was für ein wetter, bei dieser feuchtigkeit überlege ich ob ich mich vielleicht für ein amphibisches leben hätte entscheiden sollen...
wenn jetzt frost kommt kann ich mit den schlittschuhen in die schule


----------



## martn (10. März 2006)

hab mich nach kurzem telefonat mit meinem fatter dagegen entschieden, die latten mitzubringen. der is die thüringer wald autobahn gefahrn udn meinte, das kann man vergessen...
lasst ma lieber biken gehn, da hab ich auch kein problem mitm wetter... regenhose is am start.


----------



## Benji (10. März 2006)

sehr schade. also ich seh das anders (http://www.aktiv-in-thueringen.de/site/start/kat/1/rid/1/fsessionid/1141993371/pid/1/) . 
nuja läßt sich nicht ändern. ich werd wohl am sonntag mal nen kumpel in neuhaus besuchen.
wegen radfahren meld ich mich nochmal.

mfg b


----------



## martn (10. März 2006)

fährst du sonntach von jena aus? vllt könnt ich mir ja noch paar latten ausleihen...


----------



## Benji (10. März 2006)

na eigentlich nicht. aber wir könnten uns ja in neuhaus oder halt saalfeld oder so treffen. wie es da mit ausleihen dort in der gegend aussieht weiß ich nicht. könnte dich dann aber natürlich mit nach jena bzw. stadtroda mitnehmen.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (10. März 2006)

Solange Vorrat reicht ...


----------



## martn (11. März 2006)

so, ich plane morgen 1445 vorm westbahnhof zu stehen und mich auf ne runde ins gelände zu begeben. benji kommt warscheinlich auch, vllt kann sich ja noch jemand aufraffen. ma gucken, wie das wetter wird.


----------



## steiltyp (11. März 2006)

> morgen 1445


heisst das sammstag oder doch sonntag vor dem westbahnhof
bei euren schlafgewohnheiten weiß ich nie so richtig von welchem tag ihr sprecht
gehört die nacht nach null uhr denn noch zu gestern?
bei mir sieht es auch nach freizeit aus und da könnte ich mir auch eine runde vorstellen


----------



## martn (11. März 2006)

morgn is immer erst, nachdem ich geschlafen hab. meistens jedenfalls, anderenfalls schreib ichs dazu, ^^


----------



## Hupert (11. März 2006)

sollte sich über Nacht überraschenderweise Frühling einstellen, komm ich mit... aber wenn jetzt gerade mal so aus dem Fenster schaue... :kotz:


----------



## steiltyp (11. März 2006)

mein elan zu einer ausfahrt mit dem mtb schwindet, da die temperatur jetzt auch unter den gefrierpunkt sinkt und mit schaumpolysterol gestreut wird, da ist das risiko im vergleich zum spaßfaktor zu gering
auch mein trainer ist gegen eine geländeeinheit
morgen wird ski gelaufen, eine möglichkeit dieses wetter zu nutzen


----------



## Hupert (11. März 2006)

weise Entscheidung, aber was zur Hölle ist Schaumpolystrol? Kann man das braten und essen oder was?


----------



## Benji (11. März 2006)

so die ausfahrt ist beendet. war trotz schneefall ganz angenehm. leider halt etwas rutschig aber spaß hats trotzdem gemacht. waren gute 2h unterwegs, die kilometer lassen wir mal außen vor. 

@steiltyp: wohin gehts denn zum skilaufen?

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (11. März 2006)

@hupert:das weiße zeug das in paketen mit zerbrechlicher ware drin ist (habe es aus versehen auch noch falsch geschrieben-polystyrol die kohlenstoffverbindung)
ich meine natürlich nicht DAS weiße zeug das auf partys verwendet wird-das wäre ja was, wenn DAS im winter vom himmel fallen würde...
@benji:wir nehmen morgen die erste durch räumung fahrbar gemachte straße und sehen wohin es uns verschlägt
ich bete für besseres wetter um wieder fahrpraxis sammeln zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (11. März 2006)

ich wollt wie gesagt morgen mal nen kumpel in Neuhaus besuchen. aber ein wenig macht mir der viele schnee schon sorgen. aber ich hoffe das es morgen besser aussieht. nuja, ich wünsch euch für morgen mal viel spaß.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (12. März 2006)

um fahrpraxis zu sammeln is das wetter prima. ich bin shcon gespannt, wie sich das ma wieder fährt, wenn trockene böden mit grip unter den reifen sind. da sollte einiges gehn, nachdem man sich zwischendurch shcon halbwegs ans fahren auf blankem eis gewöhnt hatte...

so, am helm konnte ich außer dem visier keinen weiteren schaden finden und mein kopp is auch in ordnung. ma gucken, vllt dreh ich morgen nochma ne runde.


----------



## steiltyp (12. März 2006)

das war heute ganz schön doof, in steinbach und überhaupt im ehemalig westlichen teil des t.waldes hielt es keiner für nötig die loipen irgendwann am tag aufzufahren (außer in lauenstein, dort war eine spur in arbeit um ca.13.00 uhr ist zu bemerken)
dann sind wir doch wieder in steinach gelandet und haben in der abendzeit noch ein paar schleifen "binden" können, ganz schön tief wars-aber das ist gutes training-es kann ja nicht immer leicht gehen
fazit:wenn es den tag über schneit ist im "westlichen" teil nichts zu holen, außer man möchte selbst spuren in eine arktisähnliche welt legen
hoffentlich bessert sich das


----------



## Benji (12. März 2006)

kann das selbe von oberhof grenzadler berichten. schön viel schnee aber nix gemacht, gut das ich klassische ski hab, da schauen die spitzen ab und zu wenigstens hervor. nuja spaß hats aber trotzdem gemacht.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (12. März 2006)

da empfehle ich gamaschen. wenn ich dran denke, was ich im riesengebirge für wege gelaufen bin, bzw laufen wollte, aber eigentlich war garnichts davon zu sehn...

war heute ma im zeitzgrund. nur den normalen weg bis zum pechofen hab ich ungefähr 3mal solange gebraucht, wie normal, unter mindestens doppelter belastung. zertretener schnee damit man nich venrünftig geradeaus fahrn kann und unten drunter verharscht, damits nen ordentlichen widerstand gibt.
manchma wars echt frustrierend, nach 50m rumgeeiere wieder unter volllast aufm pedal zum stehen zu kommen...
danach wollt ichs teufelstal rauf und da wars noch schlimmer. hab denn kurzerhand das bike geschultert (ziemlich schwer mit dem ganzen schnee dran...) und bin neben der teufelstalbrücke den hang hochgekraxelt und die straße nach stadtroda zurück.
lächerliche 21km (also noch weniger als gestern), die mir wie 50 vorkommen...

was uns nich umbringt...

skøl, der martn


----------



## Benji (12. März 2006)

na das klingt ja schon etwas übel. das mit dem zertretenen und verharschten schnee hatten wir ja gestern auch teilweise. bloß auf der hori war es doch spitze, warum bloß. die wanderer haben bestimmt angst das sie runterfallen  .

nuja, mal sehn wie lange uns die weiße pracht noch erhalten bleibt.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (12. März 2006)

gestern war lächerlich gegen das heute...
bilder im nachtrag:
gestern:





heute:


----------



## phiro (12. März 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> nuja, mal sehn wie lange uns die weiße pracht noch erhalten bleibt.



wahrscheinlich schon noch ne Weile, mein Auto ist seit heute Mittag schon wieder zugeschneit   

hab mich heute früh mal auf vier Rädern das Ziegenhainer hochgequält, aber das Langlaufen (klassisch) ging dort oben dann echt ganz ok, warn einige unterwegs und deshalb auch zum Teil ne ganz ordenliche Spur, also für mich Flachlandtiroler hats auf jedenfall gereicht, da muss ich nicht nach Oberhof  

aber trotzdem kotzt mich das Wetter extrem an, Skifahren ist im Winter lustig, aber nicht im März kurz vor den ersten Rennen  
ich will endlich Frühling ham hier


----------



## Benji (12. März 2006)

@phiro:
jupp, recht haste. also etwas ungewöhlich ist es schon mit dem wetter. nuja, die sonne wirds richten wenn sie sich zeigt  . Aber so langsam will ich auch mal wieder bei ordentlichem untergrund treten und bremsen können.
also ich hatte ja heut schon fast meine bretter mit nach jena gebracht, aber dann hab ich an mein geringes zeitkontingent diese woche gedacht und mich dagegen entschieden.

@martn: 
schöne bilder. stimmt was du sagst. deine bilder von heute sehn schon etwas heftiger aus, was den schnee betrifft. sogar das rad steht von allein im schnee.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (13. März 2006)

jammert nich rum. wir können froh sein, ma büschn schnee zu ham. wo alles von globaler erwärmung redet. und dass sich die jahreszeiten immer mehr verschieben is auch nich erst dieses jahr bemerkbar. wenn der winter so spät anfängt und zwischendurch pausen macht, darf der gerne noch bis ende märz gehen. zumal ich die langlauf saison noch würdig abschließen muss.


----------



## Benji (13. März 2006)

Wer jammert den (........manchma wars echt frustrierend, nach 50m rumgeeiere wieder unter volllast aufm pedal zum stehen zu kommen...
danach wollt ichs teufelstal rauf und da wars noch schlimmer. hab denn kurzerhand das bike geschultert (ziemlich schwer mit dem ganzen schnee dran...).......).

Was meinste mit Langlauf-Saison würdig abschließen, und seit wann sprichst du von Saison   

mfg der b


----------



## martn (13. März 2006)

ich hab geschildert, dass biken gestern büschn erschwert wurde, hab mir aber mit keinem wort gewünscht, dasses anders sein soll...

beim biken sprech ich nich von saison, weil ich das immer machen kann. beim langlaufen is man eben an ne jahreszeit gebunden, also is das nen saisonaler spocht... aber sieht ja momentan ganz gut aus, dass ich diese woche nochma nach altenberg kann.


----------



## Benji (13. März 2006)

war natürlich auch nicht so bierernst gemeint. das hot chili ist übrigens gestern für 888eu weg gegangen. ab nun gilt es also neuteil zu ordern und schnellstmöglich das neue bike aufzubauen.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (13. März 2006)

denk dran steel is real...

und was ich gestern meinte... am 9.april wirds den ersten großangelegten singlespeederausritt mit weitgereisten gästen geben. näheres dazu im eingangradforum...


----------



## Benji (13. März 2006)

werd ich mir vormerken mit dem 9.april. das mit dem steel is natürlich richtig, aber ein stahlrad reicht mir erst mal, das andere darf ruhig alu sein  

mfg der b


----------



## martn (15. März 2006)

hatte ich shcon nen tipp abgegeben, wie lange das dann hält?

ma gucken, wenns klappt verschiebe ich meine materialienquote demnächste weiter richtung stahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (15. März 2006)

hatte noch nie stahl und fahre noch immer  

ahh doch meine stadtmutti ist stahl und die setzt jetzt so braunes zeug an? obs am salz liegt? 

alu ist der schöne stahl! 

und schön das ber benji jetzt endlich aufbauen kann. wenn du hilfe brauchst -- ich bin dabei!


----------



## Falko1_de (15. März 2006)

... und was ist mit Bambus?


----------



## martn (15. März 2006)

ich hab in letzter zeit zuviele alurahmen brechen sehn. das material is einfach nich für nutzung auf zeit geschaffen... nen kumpel hat in den letzten 12 monaten 5 rahmen zerstört (und nein, der fährt auch nich härter als benji). ok, einer davon war gebrauchter stahl im kuriereinsatz, is an der üblichen stelle gebrochen. ja ok, mein wheeler is auch alu und hält shcon seit etlichen megametern, aber so wirklich hab ich kein vertrauen is das material mehr...

bambus is natürlich lässig. schnell nachwachsender rohstoff, 

/edit: irgendwann ham wir alle ma genug geld, uns nen titanrahmen maßschneidern zu lassen, der dann bis ans lebensende hält... *seufz*

/edit2: #555 *tröööt*


----------



## Benji (15. März 2006)

@matsch: na back from austria? wie wars denn so?

@falko: is bambus nich das zeug was die panda bären fressen? sind die nicht vom aussterben bedroht? also ich bin raus bei bambus!   

@martn: das mit den schlechten erfahrungen liegt nur daran das du zuviele biker kennst!  
Und Vertrauen ist halt nur ne Frage der Psyche. Also ich stell mich gern der Herausforderung das Material zu testen, hab ich ja schon öfters hinbekommen und mit hinbekommen mein ich hinbekommen (...im Sinne von...) 

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (15. März 2006)

was gibt es denn da großartig über materialien und fahrertypen zu diskutieren?
am ende macht nicht der mal mehr oder weniger schwere pilot sondern unser aller "feind", der hinterlistige untergrund einen rahmen kaputt und wenn der was plant rettet dich kein steal
sogar mir ist mal mein wunderschöner um 30 jahre alter rennrad-stahl-rahmen hinter der muffe gebrochen obwohl mich keiner zu den "zertretern", "zerspringern", oder gar zu den "zerstörern" zählen würde
ich weiß nur eins: mit jedem unfallfreiem tag steigt die warscheinlichkeit...


----------



## Falko1_de (15. März 2006)

Vorsicht! Die Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung wollen wir mal außen vor lassen, so ganz steiltierisch ernst ist das sicher nicht gemeint. (falls hier ein Mathe-Olympionik mitliest)

Ganz sicher ist jedoch:

Je länger das Material hält, desto besser war es bis zum Bruch.


----------



## Benji (15. März 2006)

familie seime nach den mathehausaufgaben ?  

ja, nee. ob es hält weiß man sowieso nicht, entweder es bricht oder hält. beeinflußen kann man das zwar schon durch (angemessene) fahrweise und pflege und soweiter, aber wer macht das schon? nuja ich test es einfach mal, und solange es hält, hält es und wenn nicht dann nicht, kann ich dann sicher auch nicht mehr ändern.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (16. März 2006)

@benji: also es war wie erwartet richtig schön. super neuschnee und ab und zu auch mal sonne. leider hatte ich einen kleinen unfall. nicht auf der piste sondern auf dem weg zum wc. wollte mit den skischuhen 6 stufen mit einmal nehmen....   hab mich dann mit dem arm abgefangen wobei ich den arm etwas länger gemacht hab. lag dann da wie hacke im dreck..... sicher ein schönes bild für die frau die mir auf der treppe entgegen kam

naja es wird wieder.

bye
matthias


----------



## Falko1_de (16. März 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> solange es hält, hält es und wenn nicht dann nicht, kann ich dann sicher auch nicht mehr ändern


Nuja, der Stahlrahmen vom 20 Jahre alten Rennrad konnte geschweißt werden. Doch auch der Stahl ist nicht mehr, was er früher mal war ...


*Stichwort Pflege: *Hochdrucklanzen sind ja verpöhnt und ich seh zu, dass ich vorher eine Regenfahrt habe, damit die Kruste gut einweicht, damit ich nicht ewig sprühen muss. Aber ich mach das schon. Vor allem kurz vor dem Weg in die Werkstatt, wenn dort die Komponenten sowieso gewechselt werden, denn die Erde brauchen die dort sicher nicht fürs Blumenbeet.

Aber wie ist das nun? Wie steht ihr zur Tankstellenwaschanlage? Umweltgerecht ist es doch. Aber ist es etwa auch Umsatzgerecht für die Fahrradläden? Wie halten das die gekapselten Lager aus? Mein Rennrad habe ich früher jährlich auseinandergenommen und neu gefettet. Bei der heutigen Technik kenne ich mich nicht aus und hab meistens nicht das richtige Werkzeug. Vielleicht ist es aber Sache eines anderen Forums.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (16. März 2006)

ratt putzen is völlig überbewertet... wenns wirklich ma derbe schlammig oder siffig is, dann lass ichs 2stunden im wohnheimhausflur stehen, bevor ichs ins zimmer hol. da trocknet der dreck dann an, ich lass es einmal aus 20cm höhe fallen und das gröbste bröckelt ab. evtl kann man mit der hand büschn nachhelfen...
wenns wirklich ma richtig derbe shclimme is, so wie nach seiffen, dann nehm ich nen gartenschlauch oder ne gießkanne plus nen alten handfeger. hochdruck braucht man da nich.
generell darf man meinem bike gerne ansehen, dass ichs nutze...

übrigens sind da filigrane stahlrahmen den heutigem oversized bauxitgeröhr gegenüber ebenfalls im vorteil, da bleibt garnich erst soviel schlamm dran...


----------



## Benji (16. März 2006)

@matsch: wie arm verlängert, häää???? sag nich gebrochen oder so ein mist.

@falko: also ich hab nix gegen den strahl an der tanke, natürlich nur wenn es sich nicht vermeiden läßt, aber zum beispiel hab ich hier in jena keine putzmöglichkeit für mein bike und das ding verschlammt in den den keller schieben will man ja auch nicht. ich geb mir bei der behandlung mit dem tankestrahler dann aber auch meist etwas mühe, sprich etwas mehr abstand und nicht auf noralgische punkte, wo lager sind, zielen. 
das mit dem auseinandernehmen mach ich auch nicht, aber ab und zu mal gröber putzen und zerlegen mach ich schon. es macht sich ja dann meist schon bei jeder pedalumdrehung bemerkbar wenn man was gemacht hat.

mfg der b


----------



## Benji (16. März 2006)

OHH; gleichzeitig geantwortet! nuja, einere muss ja wieder die opposition einnehmen.  

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (16. März 2006)

nee nicht gebrochen. nur hab ich irgendeine sehne in der schulter etwas verlängert. und gestern beim klettern hab ich gemerkt das da noch immer spiel drin ist. naja 2 wochen ruhe für den arm aber nicht für die beine!  
werde mein rad auch mal etwas frisch machen. weisst da das problem mit der schaltung und so....


----------



## steiltyp (17. März 2006)

@matsch:endlich mal gedehnt nach dem training?-soll ja die erholung fördern...
ich würde,wenn es das wetter zulässt für sonntag eine kleine fahrpraxisrunde anmelden


----------



## steiltyp (18. März 2006)

das skitraining ist auf sonntag verschoben, desshalb werde ich schon heute (sammstag) die runde drehen-ich schlage mal 13.00 uhr am johannistor vor-ich hoffe es hat noch jemand zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (18. März 2006)

@steiltyp: Die Dehnung (Formelzeichen: Îµ) ist eine prozentuale Angabe fÃ¼r die LÃ¤ngenÃ¤nderung (VerlÃ¤ngerung/VerkÃ¼rzung bzw. Dehnung/Stauchung) eines KÃ¶rpers. 
-> kann ja eigentlich nicht schlecht sein!


----------



## martn (18. März 2006)

völlig überbewertet. www.nostretch.de

is das wetter in jena auch so siffig? ich glaub ich fahr morgen lieber nochma ne runde langlaufen...


----------



## steiltyp (18. März 2006)

ich sage nur eins: ich war im gelände
habe mich aber mehr als spurensucher betätigt, um jede rollwiederstandsveringerung zu nutzen, außerdem habe ich mich dann durch nabenhohe schneeverwehungen gewühlt und alles war weß in weiß (nebel+schnee)
schlussendlich ergibt das 25km in 2h15min.
aber ich habe es im wahrsten sinne des wortes durchgedrückt


----------



## steiltyp (18. März 2006)

ach ja, man sagt vor dem rennen ist dehnen kontraproduktiv, aber nach der beanspruchung soll es ganz nützlich sein (siehe mountainbike-magazin)
für mich ist dehnen in regelmäßigen abständen wichtig, weil ich sonst steif wie ein stockfisch werde und mir die schuhe nicht mehr zubinden kann


----------



## Falko1_de (18. März 2006)

und bevor die Hausaufgabenzeit vorüber ist, hier noch mein Beitrag zum Thema und Senf dazu frei nach/aus WIKIpedia
Jedes "Ding" hat eine Ausdehnung in einer bestimmten Dimension.


----------



## martn (18. März 2006)

'man sagt' und 'mountainbike-magazin' ... leider gibts aber scheinbar keine wissenschaftlichen studien. was sinnvoller is, is wohl den antagonisten gelegentlich auch büschn belastung zukommen zu lassen.


----------



## steiltyp (18. März 2006)

na dann-"antagonisten" aller länder vereinigt euch!


----------



## Hupert (18. März 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> ich sage nur eins: ich war im gelände
> habe mich aber mehr als spurensucher betätigt, um jede rollwiederstandsveringerung zu nutzen, außerdem habe ich mich dann durch nabenhohe schneeverwehungen gewühlt und alles war weß in weiß (nebel+schnee)
> schlussendlich ergibt das 25km in 2h15min.
> aber ich habe es im wahrsten sinne des wortes durchgedrückt



hab ich dich heute etwa gegen drei in der saalbahnhofstraße mit nem blauen oberteil gesehen??? 

Muß jetzt aber erst mal ins Wagner... kontraproduktiv sein!


----------



## Hupert (19. März 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ich habe es im wahrsten sinne des wortes durchgedrückt



...hab ich auch gerade versucht. Doch hat mir die Witterung und nen nicht zu verachtender Restalkspiegel nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Nach ner Stunde Abkotzen sitz ich wieder im warmen Stübchen


----------



## steiltyp (19. März 2006)

boar war das ne sonne heute in der loipe, leider ein bisschen stumpf und ein haken war dran-ich habe mir anscheinend einen leichten sonnenbrand zugezogen...
wenn das wetter hält würde ich mal eine sonnenrunde mit meinem oldtimerrennrad drehen-vielleicht stellt sich jemand der herausvorderung-so am mittwoch-aber nicht unterschätzen, nur wenn es nicht trocken ist dann bleibt es lieber zuhause, sowas kann es sich bei seinem alter auch leisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (19. März 2006)

zum thema dehnung: die gazelle dehnt sich auch nicht bevor sie vom löwen gefressen wird. oder schon mal nen geparden gesehn der vor dem sprint ne dehnung macht?
also aus wissenschaftlicher sicht ist dehnung bei kurzzeitigen, geradlinigen bewegungen (z.b. sprint auf der bahn) eher nicht so wichtig. auch sagt man das hinterher wichtiger ist als vorher. vorher ist deswegen unwichtiger, weil der muskel und die bänder ja eigentlich auch zur stabilität des gelenkes dienen sollen, und warum sollte ich dann dehnen wenn mein gelenk ja bei der sportlichen tätigkeit nicht wegknicken soll. bei bewegungen die eher nicht geradlinig sind (spielsportarten usw.) ist eine dehnung vorher eher ratsam, weil da die gelenke durch die seitenbelatungen mehr gefordert sind, also auch wegknicken können. also da vorher schon mal dehnen damit das band oder der muskel nicht gleich bei de ersten belastung reißt. natürlich sollte jeder dehnungsphase (welche vor der belastung ausgeführt wird) einen anspannungsphase folgen, damit der muskel darauf eingestellt ist das gelenk in notwendigen situationen zu halten.
wir als hauptsächlich radler müssen eigentlich vorher nicht viel dehnen, nachher ist da schon wichtiger um wie steiltyp schon sagte sich auch immer noch die schuhe zubinden zu können.

so genug von mir, ich hab schon wieder nen schreibflash.

p.s. ich war auch heut radekn, aber nur straße mit dem renner, nach 2h war mir einfach zu kalt an die füße. bin aber auch ohne überschuhe gefahren.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (19. März 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> boar war das ne sonne heute in der loipe, leider ein bisschen stumpf und ein haken war dran-ich habe mir anscheinend einen leichten sonnenbrand zugezogen...


 ging mir ähnlich.. nur das meine schuppenski auf der teils blankgebügelten, teils leicht angeeisten loipe super liefen.

der richtige frühling, so mit grün udn so, kann gerne noch warten. der neue trend is der *indian winter*. nur fair, nach dem der letzte spätsommer den herbst so lange rausgeschoben hat.

was macht man im indian winter? skilaufen! man zieht nur weniger sachen an, weil die sonne schon mit ordenltich kraft runterbrezelt, da wird einem warm...

man macht immer ein verbissenes gesicht, wiel die sonne auch ziemlich blendet.






man kann spontan aus dem heißen tee in der thermoskanne nen frischen eistee fabrizieren, weil einem eher nach erfrischenden getränken is.





ach und lakritzschnecken waren auch gestern. besser: schneeschnecken, naturbelassen.





ahso, und man sollte sich mit sonnencreme vollschmieren, sonst sieht man danach so aus, wie ich jetz. sonen derben sonnenbrand hatte ich, wenn überhaupt, schon sehr lange nich mehr. vllt mach ich nochn foto davon...

skøl! \m/

np: mamasweed ¤ american spacecake


----------



## Falko1_de (20. März 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> zum thema dehnung: die gazelle dehnt sich auch nicht bevor sie vom löwen gefressen wird.



Die Gazelle dehnt sich, _während_ sie gefressen wird


----------



## Benji (20. März 2006)

ja, nee. eigentlich heißt der spruch ja: ein gepard dehnt sich auch nicht bevor er die gazelle schlägt. aber es klingt einfach verwirrender und damit zum nachdenken anregender, wenn es halt heißt: die gazelle dehnt sich auch nicht bevor sie vom gepard gefressen wird.
aber nun genug zum thema.
falko, neues avatar bildchen? was soll das den darstellen?

ja, zum projekt neues bike: es sieht im moment so aus das der rahmn bestellt is, farbe entweder schwarz eloxiert oder weiß. schwarz wäre halt standart farbe, aber weiß is halt doch mal was anderes, wobei es dann schwerer mit den anbauteilen wird. austattungstechnisch soll auf jeden fall ne reba rein (geil wäre natürlich in weiß, passend zum rahmen, aber leider in D nich zu haben), dann halt nen onyx laufradsatz mit ner juicy carbon. den rest dann nach geldbeutel. aber auf jeden fall versuch ich ohne shimano zeug auszukommen.

mfg der b


----------



## _torsten_ (21. März 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> ... austattungstechnisch soll auf jeden fall ne reba rein (geil wäre natürlich in weiß, passend zum rahmen, aber leider in D nich zu haben), ...


Also ich kenne jemanden, der hat in D eine weiße REBA. Naja diese grün-gelb oder gelb-grün der REBA-TEAM passt ja auch nicht wirklich in ein rot-weißes Canuck Rocky. Nein mal Spaß beiseite. Ich hatte bei mir auch überlegt ne REBA einbauen zu lassen. Aber es gab die leider nicht in weiß. Wäre die Alternative die lackieren zu lassen, aber dann steht die Frage nach der Gewährleistung und wenn man nicht gerade Radhändler ist ... Aber ansonsten klingt´s gut. Nur was hast du gegen Shimano?


----------



## steiltyp (21. März 2006)

> [ein gepard dehnt sich auch nicht bevor er die gazelle schlägt/QUOTE]
> ach gibt es diese gewaltbereitschaft auch schon im tierreich-warum muss der gepard die arme gazelle immer mit schlägen drangsalieren?
> 
> @benji:also ich würde kein geld für farbwünsche ausgeben, die funktion ist wichtig und es sieht doch cool aus-so ein funktioneller farbmix


----------



## matsch (21. März 2006)

und sparen kannst du auch noch wenn du shimano kaufst  
aber ich würde mich auch über weiss freuen. ist neben silber das wohl schönste....


----------



## steiltyp (21. März 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> was soll das den darstellen?


Explosionszeichnung nachdem sich der Gepard beim Fressen zu sehr dehnte


----------



## matsch (21. März 2006)

@benji: ein was wünsche ich mir noch
bitte mach ne fotostory wie du dein radel aufbaust! dann haben wir alle was zu gucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (21. März 2006)

also der falko publiziert hier unter meinem namen (aus versehen, da wir den selben computer nutzen), desshalb bitte nicht wundern-das statement bezieht sich auf sein neues bild
@benji:so eine photoshow wäre wirklich schön, wenn du dann noch die einzelnen arbeitsschritte dazu schreibst entsteht ein schönes handbuch, aus dem z.b. ich einiges wissenswertes zum fahrradbasteln entnehmen könnte...

morgen könnte teilweise sonne auftreten und wenn es trocken ist würde ich meiner ankündigung in bezug auf eine rennerrunde nachgehen, wenn jemand zeit hat wäre es schon desswegen schön, weil ich kaum schöne rennradrunden kenne-ich möchte aber nicht ganz so spät losfahren, so gegen 13,00 oder 14,00 uhr und ca.2h bis 3h
von gelände ist derzeit nur abzuraten, der nasse schwere schnee und eisstellen sind wirklich extrem glatt, da dreht ständig das vorderrad...


----------



## martn (21. März 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> ja, nee. eigentlich heißt der spruch ja: ein gepard dehnt sich auch nicht bevor er die gazelle schlägt. aber es klingt einfach verwirrender und damit zum nachdenken anregender, wenn es halt heißt: die gazelle dehnt sich auch nicht bevor sie vom gepard gefressen wird.
> aber nun genug zum thema.
> falko, neues avatar bildchen? was soll das den darstellen?
> 
> ...



unter singlespeedern is weiß ziemlich verbreitet. allerdings dürfte der trend seine halbwertszeit langsam überschritten haben. wenn ich mich sonst noch einmischen darf: rs geht garnich, manitou oder marzocchi bitte! an was für felgen haste gedacht? willste die laufräder selber bauen oder fertich kaufen (actionsports is da imho ne gute adresse)? wieviel kostet die juicy carbon mehr, als die normale? würde ich mir überlegen, ob sich das lohnt. ne bb7 willste ja nich (dafür hab ich die evtl bald, wenns mit meinem neuen bike klappt). und unterschätze den rest nich, rechne ma komplett durch. was anbauteile und komponenten angeht kommt shcnell nen schöner berg geld zusammen.
ich seh grad wieder, wie meine ansprüche gewachsen sind und ich probleme hab nur nen passenden lenker zu nem annehmbaren preis zu finden... (hab meinen geliebten stahllenker verbogen...)


----------



## steiltyp (21. März 2006)

also das mit der gabel ist ansichtssache, ich denke aber rs hat die performance unheimlich verbessert und ist in sachen preis/leistung forn
und wie schon gesagt würde ich kein geld für image oder farbe ausgeben





> kommt shcnell nen schöner berg geld zusammen.


----------



## martn (21. März 2006)

function follows form... 

naja, ich mein farbe und aussehen is sekundär, ich lege aber trotzdem wert drauf. vor allem auch, dasses ingesamt alles stimmig is. so hab ich zb jetz das problem, dass es kaum noch silberne polierte lenker aufm markt gibt, nen schwarzer kommt aber absolut nich in frage für mein focus (werd wohl nen syntace selber polieren oder polieren lassen). und die entscheidung für teile is auch immer zu nem gewissen anteil bauchsache. manche firmen sind mir sympathisch, andere weniger. rs hab ich noch nie gemocht und ich kenne auch paar leute, die mit dem zeug enorme probleme hatten, während meine beiden manitou gabeln besten dienst leisten.


----------



## Benji (21. März 2006)

also ich wusste doch das was neues immer zu vielen posts führt.

also um allen gerecht zu werden: der rahmen ist schwarz (liegt schon so gut 
wie zuhause). grund: sonderwünsche kosten aufpreis und dauern 4-6wochen. aufpreis wäre noch gängig aber 4-6 wochen ist mir zuviel, weil ich schnellstmöglich fahren will.

zur gabel: die weiße reba ist ja nun aufgrund der farbe des rahmens vom tisch. silber wird sie nun also werden, wenn es paßt, sonst halt schwarz. 
zu rock shox: erstmal spricht das preis-leistungsverhältnis dafür, zweitens hat wohl auch die performance viele leute überzeugt, und ich sprech hier nicht vom mtb-mag oder was weiß ich. drittens ist die reba optimal weil sie lockout hat, durch spacer reduzierbar ist, gewichtstechnisch vorn dabei ist und es m.e. keine andere gabel gibt die all die aufgezählten sachen miteinander verbindet. okay ne mz mx pro sl funktioniert sicher auch geil, sicher auch etwas besser als ne reba, aber ist nicht für 185'er scheiben zugelassen (was für mich entscheidend ist) und wiegt was mehr.

zu der laufrad-bremskombi: das ist ein angebot von s-tec. beinhaltet halt onyx mit dt xr 4.1d plus die juicy carbon für 459eu (185/160) bzw. 185/185 = 479eu. okay s-tec ist halt so ne sache, aber phiro hat zum beispiel nur positive erfahrungen mit denen gemacht. außerdem ist der preis mal echt heiß.

zu shimano: okay, preislich sicher unschlagbar, aber der unterschied zu sram wiegt mir hier den zugewinn an individualität auf, sprich: ich wollt ja sowieso grip shift und warum dann nicht alles sram. kurbeltechnisch wird es natürlich schwierig ne xt zu toppen, aber die ritchey kurbel am ssp geht auch wie sau und warum sollte das ne fsa oder truvativ nicht auch tun.

zum thema geld: billig wird es natürlich nicht, das ist mir klar. ein komplettes cube oder so ist sicher um einiges billiger, aber dafür sind halt an dem bike die teile die ich will. preislich werden es wohl so 1700eu werden. wie gesagt die anbauteile sind dann das wo ich vieleicht sparen muss.

zum thema fotostory: leider hab ich grad keine digicam, also wird das dann etwas schwierig mit der fotostory. aber wenn ich die möglichkeit bekommen sende ich so viele bilder ich kann.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (21. März 2006)

wie verbiegt man eigentlich einen stahllenker?-haste nach dem wintertraining zuviel kraft in den armen und zu wenig in den beinen gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (21. März 2006)

na ich bin mir sicher der benji wird was zaubern worüber wir alle nur staunen können-fahren muss bzw. darf am ende er damit-weiterhin noch viel spaß beim basteln!


----------



## Benji (21. März 2006)

zaubern kann ich beim aufbau natürlich nicht, aber ich kann mir dann beim fahren etwas mühe geben, denn da hängt alles von den beinen und vom kopf ab und nicht vom geld  

also ich bin weiterhin für gute tipps was die komponentenwahl betrifft zu haben. 

um mal noch etwas butter bei die fische zu geben: hatte an ne schöne roox s 4.2 stütze gedacht und als sattel nen slr xp (würd ich aber vorher gern mal testen, weil arsch und arsch sind unterschiedlich  ). vorbau syntace f 139 + flat bar, x9 schaltwerk, x0 drehgriffe, xpedo oder exustar pedale, oder eggbeater sind auch nett, aber irgendwie wirken die unstabil. mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (21. März 2006)

ach.. schwarz wird es jetzt  hab mich so auf weiss gefreut. 
und das weiss nur ein trend ist halte ich für falsch. ssp ist doch auch kein trend oder? 
naja es wird schon ein tolles neues rad werden. kannst ja mal im Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=98740&page=11
schauen. Anbauteil wie Vorbau / Stütze / Barends gibt es von Smica leichte. Und ich finde die sehen noch gut aus und sind auch gut verarbeitet. Lenker gibt es den Tioga Taskforce XC (Gewicht: 135g  für 17 -19 euro) Ok nicht Ultralight aber für den Preis... 
Naja kannst ja mal stöbern und sparen kann man auch noch..am Preis und am Gewicht


----------



## martn (22. März 2006)

ne ich meinte ja auch, dass weiß unter singlespeedern zur zeit nen trend is. so wie das vorher rosa (nur nich in dem ausmaß) war.

stahllenker kricht man verbogen, indem man nahcts von ner bastelei bei nem kumpel heimfährt, und beim rumgucken in der weltgeschichter hinter einem gerade nen schlagloch ungünstig erwischt und folglich den asphalt etwas näher inspiziert...

weiter zu deinen teilen: also shimpanso kurbeln gehn ja sowieso überhaupt nich, die werden ja von jahr zu jahr hässlicher. wie alles von shimpanso eigentlich, wenn ich mir das neue xt schaltwerk so angucke.... wie wärs mit ner schönen raceface?


----------



## matsch (22. März 2006)

ja ja die schlaglöcher in dresden....nur gut, dass es für jeden eins gibt


----------



## Hupert (22. März 2006)

Na Benji, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal im Kreissaal... ich fang Anfang April an mitzubasteln. Wird zwar "nur" ne edel Stadtmutti aber ich stelle halt die Optik auch auf eine Höhe mit der Funktion. Soll nen Bordeaux-Schwarz Mix werden...
Wenn du nen tollen Preis für die Juicy Carbon gemacht bekommst dann schlag zu, aber nach der Einbremsphase haben sich bei mir ein paar Sachen eingestellt welche ich nicht so toll fand... Ich weiß ja net was du wiegst, aber ich glaube ne 185ér Scheibe hinten ist echt unnütz. Je größer der Durchmesser desto mehr Schlag hat die Scheibe (...entgegen anderslautender Behauptungen hat JEDE Scheibe nen leichten Schlag) und desto schwieriger wird es den Geräuschpegel schön niedrig zu halten... Ansonsten kann ich dich nur entscheidung beglückwünschen nen Anlauf ohne Shimano zu wagen... mach ich genauso, seit dem ich an meinem seelenlosen Bike von der Stange ne X.0 fahre... einfach göttlich.

Wobei gerade boch anzumerken wäre, daß ich nen Umwerfer, Schaltwerk und Trigger in XT von 2002 hier rumliegen hab und nen korrekten Preis machen würde. Also wer will kann sich vertrauensvoll an mich wenden...


----------



## steiltyp (22. März 2006)

@benji.wenn du nicht gerade die eggbeater tripple-ti nimmst sind die wirklich stabil-ich würde da die chrome variante empfehlen(bekommt man unter 70eu), die ist fast identisch mit meinen look und die halten schon 3 jahre harten einsatz aus, außerdem gefallen sie mir rein optisch-allerdings kann ich dir aus eigener erfahrung die look 4x4 empfehlen (weil ich sie habe), die waren in damaligen tests noch besser gedichtet als eggbeater-modelle, da ließe sich vielleicht noch was sparen
beim sattel hatte ich zuletzt gelesen, dass der relativ hohe mittelteil des slr gewöhnungsbedürftig wäre-ich vertrete ja die meinung entweder richtig leicht (tune speed needle)oder angenehm mit gel und da sind 250g eine gute grenze
in kurbeltests hat immer die xtr gewonnen-kann ich nur empfehlen (die tester fanden das design auch immer ansprechend), ansonsten gefällt mir die truvativ carbon oder eine schicke race face
mein absoluter highlight-lenker (den ich auch selber fahre) ist der next carbon von race face, der ist einfach super leicht und unglaublich stabil, leider auch teuer (ich habe damals 99eu bezahlt)
mit hörnchen würde ich nicht anfangen, das ist zusätzliches gewicht das du woanders mühsam gespart hast, außerdem sind die nur eine gefährdung-die mach ich dir erst dran, wenn du zu schnell bist und zusatzgewicht brauchst


----------



## matsch (22. März 2006)

nur gut das der benji baut! endlich ist wieder leben im thread!  

so ich finde meinen xt kurbeln extrem sexy! und funktionieren tun die auch noch...
naja ich bin ja mal gespannt ab wann ich dann ein exot bin. so wie alle von shimano abwandern bin ich bald ganz allein mit meinen japanteilen...  ich werde retro! 

für mich müssen bar ends dran. ich hab auch jahre lang keine gehabt. aber dann tat sich der himmel auf... ok... ich finde die griffposition sehr schonend und fahre ja fast alles so.... zumindest auf den wald autobahnen. naja muss ja jeder wissen was er will. und die 70gramm  machen das rad auch nicht schwer.


----------



## phiro (22. März 2006)

@steiltyp

naja, du hast ja Ansichten  

also das mit dem Sattel ist ja nicht so das Wahre oder, ich meine der Speed-Needle ist ja nunmal nicht so viel leichter als ein SLR und kostet deutlich mehr (fast das doppelte für 30g oder so) und sieht einfach nur ******* aus, und das bei fast jedem Rad 
ok, über nen SLR XP kann man streiten, weil SLR und SLR XP sind ja vom Preis nicht so weit auseinander und auch so fast identisch
mein ganz alter SLR XP (2002) hat wirklich ne dicke Polsterung, ist echt bequem, aber mein (mittlerweile) gebrochener SLR XP von 2004 war vom sitzen und der Härte praktisch identisch mit meinem SLR von 2005, also wenn schon denn schon SLR (komme damit auch gut klar, mal in ner Woche 25h mit dem gefahren und auch fast nur Straße --> keine Probleme)

die Truvativ-Kurbeln scheinen auch echt ok zu sein, sehen schick aus (vorallem die Carbon), sind individueller und haben gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis (nicht so teuer wie Ratze-Fatze)

und wegen den Bar-Ends, wegen den paar Gramm, finde schon das die Funktion das geringe Gewicht gut rechtfertigt, im Rennen möchte ich darauf nicht verzichten, vorallem im MA-Bereich (Benjis Einsatzgebiet)
die von XLC in schwarz kosten 20 und haben glaube nur so 60g ca., das kann man sich schon mal antun 

gruß


----------



## Falko1_de (22. März 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mir dann beim fahren etwas mühe geben, denn da hängt alles von den beinen und vom kopf ab und nicht vom geld



Vom Herzen hängt es ab!

Das Steiltier fährt nun ganz alleine los. Nicht mal ne Reaktion auf seine Einladung zur Tour - wie herzlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (22. März 2006)

Also ne Xt-Kurbel von der Stange will ich net... aber mit ner gemoddeten könnt ich mich gerade noch anfreunden. Ich hab ja erst mit ner Race Face Cadence geliebäugelt... aber so ne Turbine ist auch sehr geil. Ich hab zur Zeit irgendwie ne Schwäche für 5-Arm Kurbeln.


----------



## Benji (22. März 2006)

also radfahrtechnisch bin ich ja zur zeit eh raus, die blöde schule bringt mich echt um, heut mal etwas eher zuhause und schon steht badminton wieder auf dem plan, man muss ja auch etwas den sozilaen kontakt pflegen und da nun mal nicht allle radfahrer sind, werd ich wohl am woende erst wieder in die pedale treten können.
so genug gejammert.

also scheibengröße hinten wollte ich die 185 aus optischen gründen und aus der angst vor dem überhitzen bei der alpenüberquerung, die ja dieses jahr ansteht. aber hupert erzähl doch mal was zur bremsperformance!!

kurbeltechnisch bin ich von race face nicht überzeugt, weil einfach mal zu schwer für den preis. das machen die anderen besser.

zu den hörnchen: also ich bin je bis jetzt immer ohne gefahren, aber die paar gramm machen sicher den komfort wett den sie erzielen. und vorallem bei langen anstiegen will man ja mal das bike auch richtig an den hörnern packen können.

sattel: wie gesagt, werd ich vorher versuchen zu testen. aber ein sattel mit loch kommt mir nicht wieder ins haus. schlechte erfahrungen am rennrad damit gemacht.

pedale: also die eggbeater und looks 4x4 sind halt irgenwie von der bauart her ungewöhnlich, und wenn man mal nicht eingeklickt fährt stell ich mir das komisch vor, deswegen eher die überlegugn zu xpedo oder exustar. 

so genug, der vorrede. die laufräder und bremsen sind bestellt. den groben rest schaffe ich die woche bestimmt auch noch, also weniger radfahren und dafür mehr kohle ausgeben ist zur zeit das motto.  

@martn: was schlimmeres passiert, außer der lenker??

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (22. März 2006)

Also, liebe Spochtler, gings nicht ursprünglich ums MTB-ing in Jena?

Einerseits freue ich mich, dass dieses Thema uns wieder öfter im Forum zusammenführt und habe zur Bike-Technik auch ne Meinung, möchte aber vorsichtig diesen Hinweis unterbringen:

Falls hier jemand reinguckt, der sich in Jena und Umgebung zum Mountainbiken verabreden will, könnte alzuviel Schrauberlatein abschreckend wirken. Oder?

Schaut auch mal auf diese lustigen MTB-News.de-Freds:

Liste: Selbst-aufgebaute Bikes
Eure Cross - Country Kunstwerke !
Euer größter Fehlkauf?!
Welchen Sattel fährt ihr?


----------



## steiltyp (22. März 2006)

bei mir sind es heute sogar 4h geworden (hatte keine uhr auf dem rad), sonst konnte ich mich immer sehr gut nach der differenzierten energiebereitstellung nach genau 2h (bei mir als kurzstreckenfahrer)richten, heute kam das erst nach ca. 3h-liegt warscheinlich daran, dass das rennrad rollt wie von allein-so bin ich schön locker über die hügel unserer gegend gekommen...

nur kurz hne klickies kannst du auf look 4x4 oder eggbeater nicht fahren!


----------



## Benji (22. März 2006)

okay ontopic: am samstag jemand bock auf ne runde, wenn das wetter mitspielt. zeit mir egal.

offtopic: danke für die tipps mit den pedalen, genau das wäre dann mein anliegen auch gewesen, aber da ich ja eh andere wollte. das bild problem hat sich auch gelöst, heute ist einen ne digicam eingeflogen.  
also am sonntag werdet ihr den rahmen sehn können.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (22. März 2006)

waaah, hab ganz vergessen, was zu den pedalen zu sagen. da kannste mir echt vertrauen. bau dir nen paar time dran und denk nie wieder drüber nach! mögen schwerer sein, als irgendwelche schneebesen, aber dafür sindse tierisch robust und langlebig.

mir gehts bis auf nen blauen handballen (stört aber weder beim biken, noch beim langlaufen) gut, danke der nachfrage, ^^

heute schon wieder langlaufen gewesen. der frühling soll bleiben, wo der pfeffer wächst, ich mache grad enorme technische fortschritte. meine klassische technik is mittlerweile ziemlich gut und ich hab heute mit den schuppenlatten tatsächlich die ersten skatingschritte hingekricht.


----------



## Falko1_de (22. März 2006)

Das Wochenende ist nass, aber deutlich milder
Sa
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sehn wir also zu, dass wir Sa beizeiten los kommen!
Leider haben da die Fahrradladenleute noch zu tun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hab mal nachgefragt, die wären gerne mitgekommen.


----------



## Benji (23. März 2006)

@falko:also samstag morgen tour, oder hab ich den wink falsch verstanden??

@martn: also zu den pedalen hatte ich mich ja schon geäußert, ich hab ja die komischen ritchey, sind übrigens meine einzigsten und immer noch ersten klickpedale, bin deswegen von den dingern (von der bauart her) doch recht überzeugt. schlammtechnisch sicher nicht das beste, aber haltbar an sich. die time mögen vorteile bei schlamm haben und auch robust sein, aber des rumgewackele bzw. die freiheit der ferse find ich nervig. aber wie ist das eigentlich: kann man das nicht einstellen, also auch wegstellen  

zum skilaufen: ich hab ja auch schuppenski und das mit dem skating schritt hab ich da auch schon ausgiebig praktiziert, funktioniert find ich recht gut, wenn auch nicht optimal, dafür kann man dann bei den wirklich schweren anstiegen wieder technisch umstellen.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (23. März 2006)

solange ich nur meine shimpanso pedale hatte, war ich auch damit zufrieden. der maßstab musste ersma gesetzt werden. vorteil von den time is nich nur, dass die bei shclamm und schnee besser gehn, sondern insgesamt. bei spd derivaten is alles sehr definiert, was mit der zeit in klapprigen und sehr nervigem spiel resultiert. irgendwann is das alles sehr hakelig und da bin ich auch shcon öfters mal versehentlich rausgeflogen.
bei time hat man spiel, ja. aber kein spiel im eigentlichen sinne, sondern ähm, sagen wir mal smoothes spiel, keinesfalls störend im gegensatz zu klapperei. man merkts eigentlich garnich. das ausklicken is auch undefinierter, weil eben nich einfach ne kante da is, sondern weil der druck des 'spiels' zunimmt und irgendwann das ausklicken einsetzt. kann man schlecht erklären, muss man probieren (darfst gerne mal bei mir). desweiteren bin ich aus den time pedalen (mittlerweile 3 modelle, wenn die shimpanso am hardtail nich festgefressen wären, hätte ich shcon alle bikes umgerüstet) noch nie versehentlich rausgeklickt.
die ganzen schneebesenartigen dinger und ihre verwandten mit sone art käfig müssten übrigens theoretisch die selben eigenschaften aufweisen, da das system dem von time sehr stark ähnelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (23. März 2006)

danke erstmal für die antwort. also werd es dann wohl mal probieren müssen. vieleicht ja bei der april sache die du geplant hattest, mit dem besuch aus dresden oder war es leipzig?

ansonsten halt mein Vorschlag für samstag radeln steht noch, sonntag geht sicher auch was.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (23. März 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> @falko:also samstag morgen tour



Jawllja Samstagmorgen, ich möchte 10:00 vorschalagen, Johannestor
und,
wenns Sonntag wider erwarten wenig schifft, nochml.

aber nich so schnell oder wenigstens warten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




denschneekammernuvergessen, jetzkommdebrihedesaalerunner


----------



## martn (23. März 2006)

ich komme irgendwann am wochenende oder am montag, weiß noch nich genau. hab auch paar basteleien am hardtail vor, wenn ich die dafür benötigten teile bis dahin hab, mach ich das gleich...


----------



## steiltyp (23. März 2006)

lagebericht vom landgrafen: das eis hält sich tapfer und wechselt mit extrem schlammigen abschnitten, ich rate derzeit von einer trainingstour im gelände ab
wie gesagt behagen mir die bodenverhältnisse offroad nicht so, ich würde eher für eine runde auf der straße pledieren, wenn sich nicht noch viel ändert in kurzer zeit
hat am freitag 13.00 uhr auch schon jemnd zeit?


----------



## Falko1_de (23. März 2006)

Frost...................


Bodenverhältnisse. 


Regenwetter.........


Konditionsmängel...

​Bike-Konfiguration..



und dann ab zur nächsten Tur:

*Freitag 13:00 (Spittelplatz)*​
*Samstag 10:00 (Johannistor)*​
*Sonntag 10:00 (Johannistor)*​


----------



## Benji (23. März 2006)

also tourtechnisch bin ich echt flexibel, hab auch nix gegen ne ruhige kugel auf asphalt. freitag wird bei mir nix, samstag 10uhr steht definitv. sonntag würde mir auch passen.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (24. März 2006)

*Änderung Sonntag:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
14:00 BikePointKarl-Liebknecht-Straße(Straßenradtour)


----------



## Benji (24. März 2006)

na das klingt doch mal interessant, wer kommt da von euch mit, wir sind ja hier bei den mtblern.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (24. März 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch nix gegen ne ruhige kugel auf asphalt


@ benji: welche gäule wollen wir morgen (Sa) reiten?

die bikepoint-ler berichten von knietiefen pfützen, die sich mit vereisten abschnitten abwechseln.

wenn wir drei (benji, steiltier und falko) ohne weiteren anschluss bleiben, plädiere ich für straßenrad, auch wenn ich dafür extra einen neuen schalauch einziehen muss, die bremsen unmöglich sind, und mich eigentlich immer wieder stört, was für umwege man da fährt.
bis zur fertigstellung deines neuen, ist dein rennrad sicher the most sportive


----------



## martn (24. März 2006)

ich würd sagen, der stahlbomber is wesentlich sportlicher,


----------



## Falko1_de (24. März 2006)

OK
wenn martn mit seinem single mitkommt ...


DasSteilTier will sowieso lieber ins gelände.
ich würde auch mitkommen, muss aber mal sehen, wie weit meine wackelschulter das mitmacht. (es reißt halt sehr, wenn der boden tief wird)


----------



## Benji (25. März 2006)

also ich war heut im gelände, war teilweise ganz gängig, morgen ist definitiv mtb angesagt, weil der renner zuhause ist, für sonntag würde ich ihn importieren. also erstmal morgen um 10uhr am johanisstor.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (25. März 2006)

gut benji, allesklar für samstag, wir wissen bescheid -> *MTB*

wie du am zeitstempel siehst, ich bin noch später dran (geburtstagsgeschenk basteln, cd-labels-dasngewirsche)
da glotz ich morgen früh wie'n


----------



## Falko1_de (25. März 2006)

So, Magen ist gefüllt, Flaschen sind gefüllt, und ...
it's schiffing 
mit so'ner Dusche fahr ich nicht.
DasTier hofft noch auf Besserung.


----------



## Falko1_de (25. März 2006)

aktueller Stand der Vorbereitungen bei uns:
DasTier zieht gerade seine Regenhose über und fährt garantiert.
Falko in Joggingschlumperhose denkt an seine schmalen Stollenreifen, glatte Straßen und Wurzeln und X Stürze bei solchen Bedingungen ...


----------



## Benji (25. März 2006)

es hatt aufgehört, also ich denk das geht so. also ich ess erstmal was und schwing mich dann zum johannistor.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (25. März 2006)

@Falko

was soll sich da denn ändern, auf den Mist müssen wir uns die nächsten Tage halt einstellen, hilft alles nix  

muss dann leider auch gleich los, aber am Renner habsch wenigstens gute Schutzbleche  

gruß und viel Spaß im Modder


----------



## Benji (25. März 2006)

also ich wills es auch mal probieren.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (25. März 2006)

Die heutige Tourbeschreibung vom Steiltier klingt wie Alaska-Racing


----------



## steiltyp (25. März 2006)

@benji:ich habe nach der heutigen tour auch meinen hinteren bremsbelag gewechselt-der war zwar sowiso fällig, aber das heute war der rest...

draußen scheint die sonne und ich freue mich auf morgen... 

bei guter kleidung habe ich nichts gegen solches wetter-ist ein gutes training-wenn es irgendwann wieder besser wird


----------



## phiro (25. März 2006)

naja, aber trotzdem schon schön blöd, dass es jetzt so sonnig und sauwarm ist und heute früh von 10 bis 11 Uhr Dauerregen war

aber lohnt es sich jetzt besonders das RR für morgen zu putzen  

Wie siehts im Offroadsektor aus, Eis jetzt endlich mal alles weg?
Läuft da eigentlich das Wasser die Trails runter oder gehts, weil was da teilweise von den Feldern runterkommt, diese braune die ganze Straße überflutende Brühe, ist ja nicht so prickelnd. 

gruß und schönes WE


----------



## Benji (25. März 2006)

also teilweise sturzbäche oder halt eis auf den großen feldwegen, trails sinh halt teilwese frei aber dafür schlammig tief.
ich bin morgen nicht am start. leider heute wenig produktiv gewesen, also muss ich morgen weiter stunde planen. jetzt erstmal arbeiten.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (25. März 2006)

@benji:schade, dass du nicht kannst, da hast du die kinners wohl schon zum zweiten mal unterschätzt?
@phiro:man kann sich nicht vom schönen wetter "blenden" lassen, im gelände ist es entweder sau glatt oder total schwer, dazu flussdurchfahrten bis zur naabe, wo vorher kein wasser war, und wurzeln sowie unter laub versteckte holznattern, die das vorderrad sofort quer stellen, auf den trails
insgesamt meiner meinung nach super trainingsbedingungen um härte zu bringen-wenn man es sich körperlich und technisch leisten kann das eine oder andere mal zu stürzen und nässe und schlamm überall hinkriechen 
jeder kilometer zählt doppelt und mehr als zwei stunden ununterbrochenes training hält man kaum durch

hier noch einmal der aufruf für morgen 14.00 uhr auf der straße (siehe oben)


----------



## steiltyp (25. März 2006)

ich muss zugeben, dass wir uns noch nicht sicher sind, ob wir morgen die rennräder ausführen
falko bringt begründete zweifel an, da alle wetterberichte höchstens von kurzen sonnigen abschnitten zwischen den schauern sprechen


----------



## phiro (25. März 2006)

dankeschön für die Berichte, ich glaube Geländefahrten spare ich mir mal bis auf weiteres, werde dann wahrscheinlich nextes WE zum ersten Mal wieder ins Gelände gehen (und das dann gleich im Rennen   )

mal schauen wie morgen das Wetter im Thü-Wald wird, ich hoffe ja noch das es nicht zu heftig nass wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (26. März 2006)

es ist, wie angedroht, heftig nass.
wir fügen einen sonnigen abschnitt ein.
in der bdewelt waikiki. dort läuft mein gutschein b.


----------



## Benji (26. März 2006)

ich war auch grad baden, bloß nicht in waikiki sondern irgendwo zwischen bad sulza und camburg. bin ganz mies vom regen überrascht worden und bis auf die buchse naß geworden. das sag ich nur : "ich liebe deutscheland". okay anfangs war es wirklich schön, aber ab großheringen fing es an und als ich wieder in jena war hat mich die sonne wieder schön geblendet  . naja, wie gesagt, bei dem wetter zählen alle kilometer doppelt, auch wenn es diesmal straßenkilometer waren.

mfg der b

p.s. die bilder vom baby kommen dann auch gleich


----------



## martn (26. März 2006)

straßenkilometer zählen nur halb, weil durch aquaplaning der rollwiderstand geringer is 

werd gleich nochma ne kruze runde hier drehen und gucken, wie sich die bedingungen entwickelt haben...

morgen komm ich nach jena, weil noch nich genau, ob ich die woche bleib oder dienstag gleich wieder abhau...


----------



## steiltyp (26. März 2006)

@benji:ach, da bist du ja heute doch gefahren

ich war heute schön schwimmen (passt sowieso besser zu dem wetter) 5km immerhin-und danach in die warme sauna-ein vorgeschmack von dem unglaublichen sommer, der uns hoffentlich für alles entschädigt!

also am dienstag wäre bei mir eine runde mit dem mtb drin-so gegen 17.00 uhr


----------



## Benji (26. März 2006)

ja, bin gefahren, leider war ich etwas spät dran, hab gegen 13uhr erfahren das mein planungsmitstreiter erst grad aus der disko wiedergekommen ist, also hab ich versucht pünktlich in jena zu sein, hab es aber nicht geschafft und bin allein gefahren. wie gesagt halt feucht ohne ende.

@martn: das mit den kilometern ist auch nur ideel gemeint, das scheißwetter macht ganz schön fertig und man muss sich doppelt überwinden weiterzufahren






jupp, schön leicht, blöd sind nur die canti aufnahmen hinten, aber kann man abschrauben, werd ich mir noch was adäquates einfallen lassen, jetzt wird erstmal fleißig bestellt 

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (26. März 2006)

soso für deinen neuen schatz ("my precious" gollum-herr der ringe) stellst du hier sogar seiten mit überbreite ins forum
bau dir doch cammeras in die stielaugen, dann brauchst du dich nicht mehr nach den gegnern umdrehen
sag mal ist das dein bett wo es liegen darf? wo schläfst du dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (26. März 2006)

rischtisch. is mein bett, natürlich liegt es nebenmir.

mfg der b


----------



## phiro (26. März 2006)

@benji

warst du früh noch in Westthüringen und bist dann nach Jena?
hast die 14 Uhr Gruppe nicht mehr bekommen, oder wollteste net wirklich

also wärste mal lieber im Westen geblieben (war doch Gotha/Eisenach die Ecke), dort wars vom Wetter i.O. 

den ganzen Weg nach Arnstadt (10-11) hats geschifft, hat dann aber aufgehört
bin dann 12 Uhr erstmal hoch nach Ilmenau geradelt (SONNE) und wieder zurück, dank Schutzbleche auch recht sauber geblieben
unten war die Straße dann so gut wie trocken bzw. dann auch komplett trocken und immer mal Sonne, aber (wie so oft) hats direkt vorm Männer Eliterennen nochmal was runtergehauen, zum Glück nur 5min, aber die ersten Runden waren schon etwas heikel 
und dann nachm Rennen nochmal 2h gefahren --> viel blau und recht oft Sonne  , also alles in allem nach dem Sauwetter heute früh verdammt viel Glück gehabt, auch mehr als du  

naja, waren dann 153km in 5,5h und ein recht kurzer Rennhärtetest, der mir ganz deutlich gezeigt hat, dass ich was Intensitäten angeht noch einige Wochen hinterher bin  
war also net so prickelnd, scheiß Kriterien halt (vorallem wenn auf der einen Geraden die berghoch geht dermaßen der Wind draufsteht  )

gruß Phil


----------



## Benji (26. März 2006)

also ich war bis mittag zuhause, nennt sich wandersleben, ist ca. 10km von arnstadt weg, bin dann 13.30uhr dort weg und hab mir die größte mühe gegeben pünktlich in jena zu sein. deswegen auch die anrufe um die mitfahrer (die ja auch nicht dabei waren) vieleicht etwas zeit rausschinden zu lassen. bin dann halt allein rumgegurkt und, wie oben geschrieben, nass geworden wie ein pudel.
das rennen war doch sicher wieder in dem gewerbegebiet, wo der kaufland steht, wieviele runden musstet ihr denn da drehen??

mfg der b


----------



## phiro (26. März 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> also ich war bis mittag zuhause, nennt sich wandersleben, ist ca. 10km von arnstadt weg, bin dann 13.30uhr dort weg ...
> ...das rennen war doch sicher wieder in dem gewerbegebiet, wo der kaufland steht, wieviele runden musstet ihr denn da drehen??



na toll, hätten wir ja dort zusammen ne Runde fahren können (bei besserem Wetter)  
war bei der Runde nachm Rennen fast bei dir zu Hause, war mal oben auf der Wachsenburg, schön steil mit ner RR-Übersetzung (16-17% glaube)  

war im Gewerbegebiet Arnstadt-Nord, ob da ein Kaufland war, hmm, ein McD war auf jedenfall dort (Theresa auch, aber net wirklich in Bezug auf mich, musste halt Autogramme geben  ) 
Runden waren es 32 zu fahren, also nur bissel was über 40km, aber ich war net ganz so lange dabei 
32 Runden = 128mal voll antreten --> nix für mich bei meiner Form und meiner Konstitution 

nächstes Jahr kannste mir ja dann mal deine Homebase zeigen, rollen mer mal ne Runde


----------



## Benji (26. März 2006)

oki doki, können aber auch so mal dort fahren, ist ja von jena aus ne ganz nette tour bis zu mir, hin und zurück + umwege könnte man die 200 schön voll machen.

mfg der b


----------



## Benji (26. März 2006)

ähh, fährst du am 1.mai das einzelzeitfahren in kaltennordheim mit?

b


----------



## phiro (27. März 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> oki doki, können aber auch so mal dort fahren, ist ja von jena aus ne ganz nette tour bis zu mir, hin und zurück + umwege könnte man die 200 schön voll machen.



das könnte man logischerweise auch mal machen  



			
				Benji schrieb:
			
		

> ähh, fährst du am 1.mai das einzelzeitfahren in kaltennordheim mit?



also ich hab davon schon mal gehört, vom Vereine sind da immer welche dabei
aber ist das nicht nur für Jedermann? 
gibbet da vielleicht nen Link dazu oder ne Ausschreibung irgendwo?

gruß Phil


----------



## steiltyp (27. März 2006)

ihr werdet euch doch wohl bei solchem wetter nicht noch ewig auf der straße austoben?
in jena ist bestes mountainbikewetter und boden, da hält mich nichts mehr auf der straße-





> dass ich was Intensitäten angeht noch einige Wochen hinterher bin


außerdem kann man da wesentlich besser antritte und intervalle trainieren-nicht das du dann beim ersten mtb-rennen genauso dastehst
ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass für mich rennen auf die ich nicht wirklich vorbereitet bin der horror sind:kotz:, dann bringt mir training mehr als mich von anderen überrunden zu lassen
@alle die ihre geländeerfahrung im rennen sammeln:zieht in nächster zeit schmalere grobstollige reifen auf, sonst schwimmts und klebt relativ stark

ich hoffe, dass morgen 17.00 uhr jemand mit mir am spittelplatz auf das mtb steigt


----------



## Benji (27. März 2006)

http://www.rhoensport.de/html/rhoensport/radclub/radclub.html

also ich werd in nächster zeit doch eher den renner bemühen, merke irgendwie das mir noch bissi die grundlagen fehlen und ich im gelände zu schnell am limit bin, kann natürlich auch an der übersetzung liegen. aber auch aus wettertechnischen bzw. bodentechnischen gründen werd ich in nächster zeit mehr rennrad fahren wollen.

mfg der b

p.s.: morgen 17uhr versuch ich da zu sein, mach das aber auch bissi wetterabhängig.


----------



## matsch (28. März 2006)

kann auch noch nicht sagen ob ich heute komme... wollte eigentlich laufen gehen und hab auch schon ein termin  
weiterhin ist der boden doch noch sehr schwer und nur waldautobahnen wollt ihr ja auch nicht fahren ?

so andere frage (offtopic) : kann mir jemand sagen ob man bei unseren landesnachbarn (polen,tschechien) günstiger fahrradteile im laden erstehen kann? oder ist das wurst....


danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (28. März 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> ihr werdet euch doch wohl bei solchem wetter nicht noch ewig auf der straße austoben?
> in jena ist bestes mountainbikewetter und boden, da hält mich nichts mehr auf der straße


warum denn nicht, ist doch jetzt gerade schön  
und so toll wird der Boden sicherlich nicht sein, und auf Schlamm stehe ich nicht so, wenn ich jeden Tag schon mehrere Stunden mit Training zubringe, habe ich nicht die Zeit noch jeden Tag ne Stunde mein Rad zu putzen
außerdem wohne ich im Neubau in ner WG, da kannste schlecht ständig nen total versautes Rad mit reinschleppen, sonst müsste ich die Wohnung noch ständig putzen 
deshalb erst Gelände wenns einigermaßen Trocken ist 



			
				steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem kann man da wesentlich besser antritte und intervalle trainieren-nicht das du dann beim ersten mtb-rennen genauso dastehst


das musst du mir aber ehrlich gesagt mal genauer erklären  
also im Gelände kannste vielleicht Fahrtspiel gut trainieren, so eine Art Rennbelastung simulieren, aber Antritte/Intervalle/EBs sind auf der Straße deutlich besser anzusteuern
und ich werde sicher auch im ersten MTB-Rennen nicht viel besser aussehen, ist schließlich schon am Sonntag (MDC Goseck), aber dazu sind Trainingsrennen ja da 
und aktuell interessiert mich der Trainingseffekt mehr als das Resultat, denn ein super Trainingstag war der Sonntag definitiv, denn sowas wie das Rennen (auch wenn nur 40min für mich) kannste im Training nicht simulieren 
deshalb werde ich auch noch weitere Straßenrennen im April fahren, ist m.M. nach das beste für mich um in Form zu kommen neben dem vielen Training 



			
				steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass für mich rennen auf die ich nicht wirklich vorbereitet bin der horror sind:kotz:, dann bringt mir training mehr als mich von anderen überrunden zu lassen


auch hier sage ich, Rennen sind das beste Training, du kannst nicht in Topform kommen oder es irgendwann sein, ohne vorher ein paar Trainingsrennen gefahren zu sein, diese Spitzenbelastung lassen sich durch nichts ersetzen, da die Quäl-Toleranz im Rennen um einiges höher ist als im Training (bei mir besonders)

gruß und viel Spaß im Modder  
(aber gutes Techniktraining isses sicherlich   )


----------



## phiro (28. März 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.rhoensport.de/html/rhoensport/radclub/radclub.html



danke für den Link

also steht ja eigentlich Jedermann-Rennen da, aber waren auch Lizenzler am Start
der Sieger in 2005 (Schütze) war auch am Sonntag in Arnstadt dabei, ist glaube 15. geworden (und was der trainiert, ich glaube da reicht es kaum wenn wir beide unsere km addieren würden um da mitzuhalten, aber km sagen ja nur bedingt etwas aus)

werde aber trotzdem sicher nicht mitfahren, einfach zu hohe Kosten, hab das WE vorher und danach jeweils BL (beide Male in BaWü) und an dem WE selbst habe ich Hochschul-DM 2 Tage lang 

gruß aus LE


----------



## martn (28. März 2006)

vorbereitung auf rennen? du meinst das ganze bier am vorabend?

werd morgen ma ne runde in den kernbergen drehen, dort sollte alles gut befahrbar sein. schaumermal. wann und wo genau weiß ich noch nich...


----------



## steiltyp (28. März 2006)

heute war es wirklich eine wunderfolle tour-nicht einen spritzer habe ich abbekommen (landgrafen-jägerberg-kunitzburg) 
@phiro:ich wollte auf keinen fall dein training anzweifeln, du bist ganz bestimmt nicht umsonst einer der besten mtb-fahrer
wie gesagt ist das eben eine persönliche einstellung-ich kann mich im training bis zum umfallen bringen  und so teilweise besser bzw. efektiver fahren als im rennen-dafür bringe ich im wettkampf meine leistung manchmal weniger konzentriert...aber schluss mit dem geschwafel, das muss jeder nach seinem gefühl entscheiden
dieses wort 





> Trainingsrennen


, das habe ich ja noch nie gehört, das wirft ein ganz neues licht auf die sache 


> hab das WE vorher und danach jeweils BL (beide Male in BaWü) und an dem WE selbst habe ich Hochschul-DM 2 Tage lang


ach ja, ich vermisse die schönen-schweren bundesligastrecken schon
würde mich freuen, wenn du mal eine renn- bzw. streckenbeschreibung geben könntest nachdem du es hinter dir hast-und viel erfolg gegen all die andern sclauen biker in DL

morgen fahre ich so gegen 15.30 uhr am spittelplatz los, vielleicht hat jemand zeit-es lohnt sich wirklich


----------



## Falko1_de (28. März 2006)

*ich war mit*​
hallo leutz! ich war mit - aber das wisst ihr ja schon. jedenfalls: ich war mit

und ihr nicht​
aus verschiedensten gründen, die euch noch leid tun werden, habt ihr auf diese super-puper-runde verzichtet. wie ihr schon richtig feststellt, bin ich total blöde vor begeisterung

*weil:* herrrrrrliche strecke (schmutzfänger umsonst drangehabt), weil suuuuuuper guide, bessstes wettter, also wirklich bessstes wettter - wenn ich's euch doch sag, könnterruischgloom. rassiges tempo -> das tier hat immer brav auf das zweite mannschaftsteil gewartet (das kommt schon wieder, spitzmaus hat halt kurze beine) und irgendwie hatte ich das gefühl, dass ich heut zufällig genau die richtigen reifen dran hatte (sind immer noch die gleichen, 1,9er skinny jimmy), da klebt nichts. dass ich so hinterhergehechelt bin liegt am schrumpf

wenn sich wettertechnisch nichts ändert, empfehle ich euch sehr:

Mittwoch 15:30 Spittelplatz


----------



## Hupert (29. März 2006)

Hey Benji, wie schauts denn mit dem kleinen Schwarzen aus? Ich vermisse Bilder, wo doch bei mir der Postbote heute erst wieder ein kleines aber feines Päckchen auf der Schwelle zurückließ... 






Gruß Robert...


----------



## martn (29. März 2006)

wo ihrs grad mit päckchen und teilen habt... kann von euch einer nen satz neue kettenblatter für compact lochkreis(also 5arm spider) gebrauchen? und hat evtl jemand noch nen alten daumenschalthebel (also xt oder sowas, kein baumarktmüll) rumliegen?


----------



## steiltyp (29. März 2006)

es könnte bei mir heute auch erst 16.00 uhr werden aber fahren werde ich!
@martn:ich habe höchstens noch einen alivio schalter-geht eben nur für 8-fach


----------



## lise01 (29. März 2006)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> und hat evtl jemand noch nen alten daumenschalthebel (also xt oder sowas, kein baumarktmüll) rumliegen?



Hi martn, 

Hab irgendwo im Keller noch ein paar 93'er Daumenhebel (XT glaub ich), könnte ich dir vemachen.

Ich hab da auch noch einen Suchaufruf. Ich war vorgestern ein bisschen biken (das erste Mal dieses Jahr) und hab festgestellt, dass ich meine Kondition verloren habe. Also wenn sie jemand findet, ich hätte sie gern wieder  .

sepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (29. März 2006)

die hab ich neulich gesehn. liegt aber in teile verstreut über das gesamte wegenetz um jena. da musste viele km machen um die wieder einzusammeln, 

was würdestn für die xt daumies haben wollen (eigentlich bräuchte ich ja nur einen davon)...


----------



## phiro (29. März 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> @phiro:ich wollte auf keinen fall dein training anzweifeln...
> ...ich kann mich im training bis zum umfallen bringen  und so teilweise besser bzw. efektiver fahren als im rennen-dafür bringe ich im wettkampf meine leistung manchmal weniger konzentriert...



habe ich auch nicht so aufgefasst, kein Problem 
bei mir ist es mit Training und Wettkampf eher umgedreht, bin im Training oft etwas zu faul mich arg anzustrengen  

"Trainingsrennen" sind einfach die Rennen die ******* liefen, haste ne gute Ausrede  
nene Spaß beiseite, sind für mich einfach Rennen in die ich nicht ausgeruht gehe sondern die ich wie als ganz normalen Trainingstag ansteuere und wo nicht das Ergebnis im Vordergrund steht, weil durch meine Trainingsfaulheit was Intensitäten angeht brauche ich immer einige Rennen um wirklich fit zu werden (aber ist ja bei fast allen Profis im Frühjahr auch so [Straße], die rollen dann halt nur so ein bissel im Feld rum) 

Wann sieht man dich denn mal wieder am Rennen, ist da schon was in Aussicht?

wegen Gelände ... bin ja nexte Woche wieder ein paar Tage in Jena, da würde ich schon gerne mal Offroad fahren, vielleicht klappts ja mal 

gruß


----------



## steiltyp (29. März 2006)

@phiro:also ische darf ja bis zur nächsten "rückenkontrolle" im herbst gar nichts machen-eigentlich nicht mal trainieren...
aber ich horch da immer auf mein gefühl und wenn die schmerzen weg sind würde ich gerne heimlich in frauenwald auf die kurze strecke gehen-mein lieblingsrennen
am ende des jahres könnte es auch mal ein bergzeitfahren auf dem mtb für mich geben

*jetzt 16.00 uhr am spittelplatz aufs mtb!*


----------



## Falko1_de (29. März 2006)

Schöne Dusche unterwegs abbekommen, wollte grad anfang zu schwitzen ...

Ließ sich aber alles prima radeln.

Alle Bergwertungen: DasTier

Sprintwertung (ungerecht wegen des besseren Materials): DerTierpfleger

Die Bikes sehn wieder rassig aus


----------



## Falko1_de (29. März 2006)

6 6 6
Ich geb einen aus! 





Start: Sa, 1. April 10:00, Johannistor

Teilnahmeberechtigt: 2 Kids + 2 Whpper ​


----------



## martn (29. März 2006)

doppelposting is nich regelkonform!!! wenn das die rennleitung sieht!! (ich kann samstach nich, wielich da im thüringer wald bin...)

hab heute meinen arsch ma wieder nich hochgekricht, versuchs morgen nochma...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (29. März 2006)

sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde, das mit dienstag ist hoffentlich angekommen das ich seminar hatte und das irgendwie im vorfeld verdrängt hatte. war dafür heute 2-mal radeln auf der straße, wetter war top, halt bissi wind. offroad lass ich zur zeit auch bißchen sein weil das mit dem ssp meinem knie nicht wirklich gut tut, hab undefinierbare schmerzen im oberschenkel (übergang zur kniescheibe).
biketechnisch erwarte ich die woce noch ne große lieferung, hoffe das das klappt. ihr werdet natürlich informiert.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (29. März 2006)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> doppelposting is nich regelkonform!!! ... meinen arsch ma wieder nich hochgekricht, versuchs morgen nochma...


hättste deinen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eher beschrieben, wär das posting deins gewesen  

und: falls es morgen klappt, lass "ihn" doch gleich ben


----------



## steiltyp (29. März 2006)

@benji:ja deine entschuldigung war angekommen, geht natürlich in ordnung-ich hoffe auf dein neues bike, weil ich mir vorstellen kann, dass der ssp für unsere umliegenden offroadstrecken nicht so geeignet ist-besonders nicht für meine lieblingsstrecken 
ich traue mich bei dem wind nicht auf die straße, der wind verbläst mich förmlich-ich verstecke mich im wald 
_*morgen starte ich 17.00 uhr am spittelplatz!*_

aber schaut mal hier!in das teil habe ich mich einfach verliebtund habe es für 20eu plus versand ergattert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ist ein toller bmx-rahmen-so werde ich auch in gewisser weise sspfahrer-da kann ich irgendwann meine technik ein bisschen feilen und transportabel isses

weiß irgendwer ob man an eine bmx-gabel mit disc- oder wenigstens v-brake-aufnahme rannkommen kann?außerdem kann ich alle möglichen teile wie:bmx-lenker, 20"laufräder, v-brakes, vorbau, steuersatz und bowdenzüge gebrauchen-kann aber leider kaum was dafür bezahlen!mit tipps kann ich auch immer was anfangen


----------



## Hupert (29. März 2006)

Frag halt mal bei Radsport Ritzel in der Saalbahnhofstraße... der Odlo hat so manchen gebrauchten Schatz in petto. Aber lieb Fragen! ...und nicht klug*******rn! 

Grüße


----------



## steiltyp (29. März 2006)

ja, ja bei ritzels bin ich ein relativ oft gesehener gast-wäre warscheinlich mein erster anlaufpunkt gewesen


----------



## martn (29. März 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> [...]weil ich mir vorstellen kann, dass der ssp für unsere umliegenden offroadstrecken nicht so geeignet ist-besonders nicht für meine lieblingsstrecken [...]


das halte ich ja fürn gerücht...
benji, leg dir nen fixie zu. fixen trainiert die kniemuskulatur ungemein. vor allem auch solche, die sonst kaum beansprucht wird, die das knie stützt.


----------



## steiltyp (30. März 2006)

bei uns wirds ein wenig später, der falko kommt erst nach haus! so gegen 17.15 gehts los


----------



## Benji (30. März 2006)

ich bin heut mal wieder raus aus dem rennen, bin grad erst aus der schule heim. 

@martn: was hat fixie fahren mit stützmuskulatur zu tun? es ist einfach die hohe belastung die auftritt wenn man mit einem (okay in meinem fall ist der natürlich schon etwas dicker) gang fährt. sprich: die tretfrequenz ist an den meisten bergen (und die gibt es nun mal im gelände mehr als auf der straße) einfach zu niedrig, niedrige trittfrequenz = große belastung für die oberschenkelmuskulatur, die dann meist an dem schwächsten punkt (übergang von muskel zur sehne bzw. kniescheibe) anfängt zu klagen.
okay mag sein das man bei bremsen den oberschenkel mit anstrengen muss um zu bremsen, aber wirklich andere Stützmuskulatur gibbet da nich.

mfg der b


----------



## Canyonbiker (30. März 2006)

tach, hm klingt interessant. 
ich fahr mit. wann fahrt ihr samstach?


----------



## steiltyp (30. März 2006)

@martn:





> 'Fi·xer, der; -s,- 1.umgangssprachlich jemand, der sich Drogen spritzt 2. WIRTSCHAFT Börsenspekulant, der Leergeschäfte tätigt


ich verstehe gar nicht was davon benji und seinem knie nützen könnte

heute war wieder eine schöne runde, naturboden-waldwege sind zu empfehlen, weil trocken (die saugen ordentlich), dagegen spritzen die waldautobahen echt ekelig
_*die tour morgen beginne ich schon 13.00 uhr am spittelplatz...*_
wann samstag gefahren wird und wie entscheidet natürlich der gebende-hat doch schon der falko geschrieben-unsere tour startet 10.00 uhr am johannistor am samstag
.......................................................................................................................................
_weiß irgendwer ob man an eine bmx-gabel mit disc- oder wenigstens v-brake-aufnahme rannkommen kann?außerdem kann ich alle möglichen teile wie:bmx-lenker, 20"laufräder, v-brakes, vorbau, steuersatz und bowdenzüge gebrauchen-kann aber leider kaum was dafür bezahlen!mit tipps kann ich auch immer was anfangen_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (31. März 2006)

jo, in den kernbergen ließ sich heute auch so ziemlich alles gut fahren. der kalk hält eben kein wasser. bin von rode aus über die wöllmisse zum johannesberg und fuchsturm und im dunkeln radweg wieder heim. und ich hab ma eben 3 geocaches gehoben...

samstag is übrigens anbiken vom bike&snow hab ich vorhin erfahren. ich selbst bin ja wie shcon erwähnt nich da, aber vllt will sich ja jemand von euch anschließen.

beim fixen muss man kontern um negativ zu beschleunigen, das belastet muskulatur, die beim normalen biken völlig zu kurz kommt. ich habe shcon von mehreren leuten gehört, dass sie dadurch knieprobleme reduzieren konnten. in deinem fall würde allerdings wirklich nen kleineres blatt und/oder nen größeres ritzel helfen. deine knie sind ja im prinzip auch noch gesund (denk ich doch mal) und nich instabil. kenne auch leute, die müssen tierisch aufpassen, nich mitm fuß umzuknicken, weil das knie das nich mehr aushält und entsprechend quittiert. kein seitenhalt und keine torisionsfestigkeit. ich persönlich krich nur bei stauchender belastung knieprobleme (zb bergabwandern in alpinem gelände oder mit viel gepäck. trekkingstöcke bringen abhilfe)

und jetz guck ich mir den zombiefilm auf arte an, bis denn!


----------



## Benji (31. März 2006)

@martn:
Nee, die Frage war auch eigentlich nich ernst gemeint, eher rhetorischer Art. Also das mit den ungewöhnlichen Belastungen durch fixen kann ich mir schon vorstellen, aber es wird bestimmt keine andere Muskulatur beansprucht als beim normalen treten. Nur das man nun halt die Muskulatur in anderer Bewegungsrichtung beansprucht. Die Muskulatur ist doch die selbe. (also m.E.)

Okay, was anderes.  Hast du dich schon für MEC angemeldet?? 

mfg der b


----------



## Hupert (31. März 2006)

Meine getreue alte Prodigy sucht neuen Anschluß, weil ihr herzloser Besitzer sie mit ner Turbine ersetzen möchte  nen fast nagelneues Innenlager ist auch dabei und beim Preis lass ich gern mit mir reden... will halt nur das das Zeug in Jena bleibt und ich mir den Weg zur Post sparen kann.


----------



## matsch (31. März 2006)

So war heute früh (und ich meine früh ) vor der Arbeit mal 2 Stunden auf dem Rad. Irgendwie hab ich aber den letzten matschigen   Waldweg gefunden. Und dann auch noch Regen  
Ich sah aus wie ne Sau... 

Morgen klappt es bei mir sicher nicht ist zu früh... Nachmittag wäre mir lieber und so muss ich wiede ganz allein los


----------



## martn (31. März 2006)

benji: da werden schon andere muskeln beansprucht. muskeln kann man doch nich in unterschiedliche richtung beanspruchen... die können nur kontrahieren, das isn binäres system. folglich müssen andere belastet werden, vllt die gegenspüler... oder zumindest isses ne umverteilung der belastung.

zur mec habich mich noch nich gemeldet, müsste man vllt ma in angriff nehmen, ^^


----------



## Benji (31. März 2006)

okay: binäres system hin oder her, die bewegungsstruktur ändert sich ja beim fixie fahren nicht, es gilt hier und dort zu treten, beim fixie kommt nun nur hinzu das man zum bremsen dem pedal entgegendrückt (konzentrisch). und das entgegendrücken wird ja auch (nur) vom oberschenkelstrecker vollzogen, genau der der auch die hauptlast der vortriebswirkung beim treten (exzentrisch) erzeugt. deswegen kann man fixie ohne hinterbremse fahren, weil die bremswirkung durch die beine erzeugt wird.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (1. April 2006)

@matsch: ich bin heute auch nicht aus dem bett gekommen, würde desshalb mit dir zusammen fahren können-_*vorschlag 13.00 uhr am johannistor*_


----------



## matsch (1. April 2006)

@steiltyp: würde echt zu gern mal wieder fahren nur bin ich heute morgen doch recht früh raus und hab die turnschuh an die beine gepackt. 
13 uhr wird bei mir nichts hab da schon nen wichtigen termin. aber nächste woche muss es endlich mal wieder klappen.  also viel spass beim radeln.


----------



## steiltyp (1. April 2006)

nun gut da werde ich mich jetzt aufs rad setzen, bevor die gewitter kommen...bis denne mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (1. April 2006)

wenn du beim normalen biken nen wirklich runden tritt fährst. das immer und auch im wiegetritt, dann könnte dien belastung vom fixen ähnlich sein...


----------



## matsch (1. April 2006)

Ich hör nur noch "fixen".    * Kinder hört auf mit den Drogen! *


----------



## Benji (1. April 2006)

genau, also hören wir auf mit den drogen, ich werd wohl nie fixie fahren und wollen, hoffe das die beschwerden auch so weg gehen, hab ja die woche wenig gemacht. jetzt hat erstmal das quantec alle aufmerksamkeit (vorallem die finanzielle  ).
hoffe nächste woche bis auf die kurbel, sattel, gabel und den antrieb alle teile begrüßen zu dürfen. bilder gibts dann natürlich auch wieder.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (1. April 2006)

@martn: sag mal was macht so ein fixer denn in der kurve, also ich meine in einer scharfen kurve ohne überhöhung (wie auf der bahn), da schaut man doch seinem tod in die augen oder?

ich habe heute nicht besonders viel zustande gebracht-nachdem ich nicht aus dem bett kam hat mich nach 90min ein dornenzweig gestoppt, musste ich eben trockene kniebeuge und stabilisationsübungen machen...
desswegen möchte ich morgen schon fahren-zur not mit regenhose
_*ich sag mal 11.00 uhr am johannistor*_


----------



## Falko1_de (1. April 2006)

taStenDrüCkEr hat sich das menü redlich verdient und mich 55km mit seinem cannenbike hinter sich hergejagd, dass die ilm bergauf fließen musste und war rechtzeitig zurück um das anbiken bei b+s auch noch mitzunehmen.
-->ich hoffe, es war noch ne bratwurst übrig.
nehmt euch an ihm ein beispiel und drückt statt tasten gänge.

-----------------------

habe den hohlraum exzentrisch vergrößert, da meine konzentrischen 1,9er jimmys zu wenig am boden fixen und meine fehlende stützmuskulatur klagen lassen.

auf den neuen steht wieder schwalbe - hoffe, sie lassen mich nicht gleich wieder fliegen. sie passen gut zu mir: trippel-componiert, also für leute, die bergab nebenher trippeln


----------



## Canyonbiker (1. April 2006)

ach naja... hab zuhaus gegessen. bei mutti schmeckts eh am besten. bei B&S wars dann auch noch ganz lustig. sin erstma fürstenbrunnen hoch, hinten über Schöngleina und dann diverse "wurzeltrails" runter bzw hoch und sind dann in graitschen wieder rausgekommen.
aber die tour zuvor mit Falko1_de war echt klasse. ihr habt was verpasst. schon allein die wasserdurchfahrten...
morgen komm ich nich mit, weil ich anderweitig trainning hab und sowieso den ganzen tag brauch, um mein radl zu putzen. ich bin inzwischen wieder sauber, glaub ich zumindest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (2. April 2006)

Ok ich werde es probieren und bin gegen 11Uhr am Tor! Fühl mich aber müde und doch schon wach.... Naja aber bitte um trockne Wege.


----------



## matsch (2. April 2006)

Wollte nur noch kurz zusammenfassen...

Wirklich schöne Ausfahrt heute. Wirklich schöne Wege und gute Berge. Es war auch was zu schieben und laufen dabei.... somit perfekt. 
Und dann das Wetter top !  Und das alles nicht mal matschig... Ich glaub ich bin verliebt  

Ok einwas hat genervt! Das Geräusch von meiner Nabe / Laufrad...   naja ersetzt die Klingel.

bis bald mal wieder!


----------



## Benji (2. April 2006)

@falko: die nobbys schon gefahren?, hab mir auch welche bestellt, hoffe sie bald am kleinen schwarzen ausführen zu dürfen, kannst du schon was zur leistung der reifen sagen??

@rest: ich hab heut mal wieder vortrefflich gefaulenzt (schreibt man das so? hab ich sonst noch nie schreiben müssen ;-)), hab dafür aber mein ssp mal etwas unter die lupe genommen und siehe da, ich glaub der antrieb hats schon erlebt, die kette ist übelst lang und die zähne an der kurbel sind dermaßen spitz das man sich schön pieksen kann. 
ansonsten werd ich wohl die woche irgendwann mich mal wieder aufs rennrad schwingen, weil gelände wohl noch nicht so das richtige ist für mein oberschenkel. 
so genug gejammert, die arbeit ruft. ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (3. April 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> @falko: die nobbys schon gefahren?
> 
> mfg der b



die nbbys  die sind wirklich klasse.
heute jungfernfahrt glänzend bzw. stets sauber absolviert (an den dingern bleibt wirklich nichts kleben).
hatte noch viel zu viel luft drauf und trotzdem prima haftung.
muss mich ja erst mal wieder krass umstellen: schotter, wurzeln, querrinnen - alles kein problem. habe wieder richtig mut gefasst.

@matsch: das problem hintere scheibenbremse habe ich eben behoben. (aus zeitmangel hatte ich heute den alten belag noch mal eingeworfen und erst nach der tour festgestellt, dass  die teile völlig unsymmetritrisch drinhingen, also bergauf besser gebremst haben, als bergab.)

@zuschauer: trippeleinlagen wirds bald nicht mehr von mir geben


----------



## Benji (3. April 2006)

danke für die info, das klingt natürlich super. was heißt den zu viel luftdruck und was für eine breite fährst du überhaupt? als sommervariante wollt ich dann hinten nen racing ralph aufziehen, aber nur wenn es wirklich trocken ist.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (3. April 2006)

Also zuviel Luft heisst beim Falko, dass er den richtigen Klang noch nicht gefunden hat... war doch das "fis" oder?
War mir auch neu, dass man den Luftdruck so bestimmt.. aber es geht halt auch.


----------



## Benji (3. April 2006)

du schelm. was geht eigentlich mit dir, laufen oder was, also wenns paßt würd ich mich anschließen, gern auch in den morgenstunden, damit ich einen grund hab aufzustehen.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (3. April 2006)

ja laufen. will einmal in der woche laufen gehen. da muss ich mich ja auch mal versuchen. am liebsten ist mir am zeitigen morgen... kannst ja mal agen wanns passt.


----------



## martn (3. April 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> @martn: sag mal was macht so ein fixer denn in der kurve, also ich meine in einer scharfen kurve ohne überhöhung (wie auf der bahn), da schaut man doch seinem tod in die augen oder?[...]



vorrausschauend fahren, geschwindigkeit rechtzeitig anpassen... keine ahnung. musste dir mal die einschlägigen kuriervideos angucken, die im netz rumschwirren. ich selber bin ja noch nie wirklich fixie gefahrn.


----------



## Benji (3. April 2006)

morgen um acht , oder lieber mittwoch 9uhr oder so, früh ist mir auch sehr recht.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (3. April 2006)

Mittwoch wäre so gegen 8 Uhr möglich. Wie lang läufst du immer?  Und wo ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## Falko1_de (3. April 2006)

matsch schrieb:
			
		

> war doch das "fis" oder?



ja, hinten "fis" vorn ne terz tiefer ein "d" - bei pannen in der pampa komme ich mit einer patrone bei 2,1er reifen nur auf ein "d". den 1,9er skinny jimmy hab ich nach dem flicken tatsächlich entsprechend g-dur abgelassen. oder habt ihr immor ä mannumätor mit


----------



## Benji (4. April 2006)

also mittwoch klappt bei mir auch, also dauer so nach lust und laune 30-60min, kommt drauf an wie lange du möchtest. Treffpunkt würde ich wie immer stadion machen, paßt dir das, oder wir machen arbeitsamt, mir egal.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (4. April 2006)

Ok Mittwoch 8Uhr am Arbeitsamt. Lass uns was leichtes laufen ich muss erstmal reinkommen.....


----------



## Benji (4. April 2006)

okay, was heißt leicht, flach oder? also ich würde vorschlagen im paradies bis lobeda-west und dann zurück, ist m.e. das einfachste.

@falko: hast du 2.1'er nobbys? ich hab mir nämlich die 2.25'er bestellt. und das mannomätör habsch in de fingers eenngebaut. ;-)


----------



## Falko1_de (4. April 2006)

@ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





: meine 2.1er norbert nikolausis kommen mir so dick vor, dass ich erst mal nachgesehen habe, was draufsteht.

gestern ging die sonne als gluhtrote wok-schüssel unter, auf dem Jenzig wars allerdings jämmerlich kalt. da zeigt ein füngormännömätor nüsch korräkt an ...

@ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: was solln denn die querliegenden äste auf den wanderwegen? muss ich da klingeln?


----------



## matsch (4. April 2006)

@Falko1_de: Ja die querliegenden Äste seh ich auch immer häufiger.. ab und zu werden die Äste auch durch Steine ersetzt ... dachte schon, dass ist ne neue Trendsportart.


----------



## Benji (4. April 2006)

nuja, das mit der breite ist halt dann gewöhnungssache, hauptsacher er rollt wie hulle.

@matsch: für morgen gerüstet?

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (4. April 2006)

ich denke das mit den künstlich gezüchteten holznattern ist die rennspezifische vorbereitung-in den rennen werden doch immer öfter künstliche hindernisse ersonnen, also nicht bremsen lassen, geschwindigkeit stabilisiert...
_*morgen bin ich ab 16.00 uhr am spittelplatz mit dem mtb dabei*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (4. April 2006)

denken hier alle nur ans rennen?















heut ist ersklassiges mtb-wetter. die wege sind so weit getrocknet, dass es gerade richtig greift und das beste: die bereifung hinterlässt akkurate abdrücke. eine freude für jeden profilkenner. ich habe so querliegende ersklässler-rechenkästchen hinterlassen ;-)


----------



## matsch (5. April 2006)

So ich bin heute 16 Uhr dabei... hoffe ich schaffe es bis 16 Uhr. 
Der benji versucht auch zu kommen. also sind wir mal wieder ne richtige Gruppe ....


----------



## Benji (6. April 2006)

Also war ja mal hammergeil heute, gebolzt bis der Arzt kommt bzw. ich sogar kurz vor dem Oberschenkelkrampf stand. Wetter top, bis auf der Schnee, der da vom Himmel fiel  .  Sollen wohl gute 50km gewesen sein, Schnitt was mit 21km/h  
Zuhause hab ich mir erstmal die 2 Dürum schmecken lassen und bin dann an die Arbeit, da war natürlich der Ofen aus, ich bin rumgestolpert wie ein 80jähriger im komatösen Zustand, zum Glück gabs etwas Schokolade, die mir geholfen hat wieder klare Gedanken zu fassen.

Also ich soll von steiltyp mittteilen das heute bzw. morgen, also am Donnerstag um 17uhr wieder am Spittelplatz Treffpunkt ist. Also wer Bock hat sollte da am Start sein, ich werd mich auch aufraffen.

Ansonsten noch was zum Radbau: Also heute war Bescherrung und ich hab 2 große Kartons in die Bude bekommen. Aber: die Sattelklemme paßt nicht, die Felgenbänder sind auch irgendwie zu groß (muss man die vieleicht erwärmen das sie sich zusammenziehen??), die Bremse kam ohne den georderten 185mm Rotor am Hinterrad und der 2,25 Nobby scheint mir für die Felge (DT xr 4.1d) auch etwas dick bzw. die Felge kommt mir sehr schmal vor. Joh, ******* halt, nuja halt morgen gleich mal großes rücksenden starten.

ansonsten mal ne gute nacht.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (6. April 2006)

da warste beim auswählen aber schienbar nich sehr sorgfältig, tztztztz...

wie siehtn das aus, schließt du dich der eingangtour am samstag an? wird wohl relativ entspannt mit anschließender rostbratäktschn.


----------



## Benji (6. April 2006)

wie meinste das? Also den Rotor kann ich problemlos umtauschen. Die Sattelklemme geht heut auch gleich wieder zurück und den Nobby werd ich im Falle des Falles auch schnell wieder los.

Eingangtour wird leider nix, da ich mich zum wandern verabredet hab. Ja, genau wandern. Muss mich doch auf die 100km vorbereiten und da ist am Samstag mal ein erster Test, blöd natürlich das da nun die Tour ist, wäre echt gern mitgefahren, wann wolltet ihr los. Vieleicht kann ich ja noch nachkommen und mit äktschn machen ;-).

mfg der b


----------



## Hupert (6. April 2006)

Wenn der Postmann zweimal klingelt...






...es geht langsam vorwärts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (6. April 2006)

hübsch. wobei mir vierkant besser gefallen würde... ^^

benji, warum bistn du in letzter zeit nie im icq online?


----------



## Benji (6. April 2006)

also ich muss sagen hübsch ist sie wirklich, das mit dem octalink bzw. isis wird mir aber immer suspekter, ich hab gestern meine kurbel am ssp nachgezogen vor der tour, heute macht das ding schon wieder knarzgeräusche wie sau.

nuja, die pakete für den umtausch sind raus, hoffe das es schnell geht. kennt sich einer mit felgenbändern aqus, die die ich bestellt hatte sind voll ******* weil irgendwie voll aus plaste und viel zu groß.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (6. April 2006)

schmeiß halt ma ne ladung loctite drauf oder so. aber isis soll nich lange halten, weil die lager zu klein dimensioniert sind...

felgenband, hmm... auf meinem selbstbau hinterrad hab ich eine lage aldi textilklebeband eingeklebt und darüber noch ne schmalere lage isoband. sieht auch sehr stylisch aus so, wiel das schmalere isoband in hellgrau is,  leichtbauer fahren auch gerne mal mit stinknormalem tesa rum, dass geht wohl auch (weiß aber jetz nich, wieviele lagen man da braucht).


----------



## steiltyp (6. April 2006)

tjaja es wurde schließlich schon erwähnt, dass die noppies wirklich fett-krass ausfallen-ich denke die in den versandhäusern schätzen unseren benji einfach ganz falsch ein
@benji: danke für die weiterleitung jetzt funkt alles wieder, schade das du nicht konntest bzw. keiner kommen konnte, denn heute sind wir schön in ruhe und relativ flach nur ne bürgel-runde gefahen...am ende hängt mir der ruf der schweren, schnellen, steilen, fiesen touren an

_*morgen 13.00 uhr spittelplatz*_


----------



## Hupert (6. April 2006)

Als ich gestern mit dem Händler in EF telefoniert hatte, wurde mir noch versichert das Teil sei Vierkant... als ich es heute bekam war´s ISIS. Um die Kompetenz mancher Bikehändler isses halt echt mal ganz finster bestellt 

Immerhin ist das gute Stück noch keinen Kilometer gefahren worden und mit Loctite "fest" wirds schon halten. Das Problem ist aber echt bekannt, daß die Kurbeln sich lösen (Antriebsseite)...


----------



## phiro (6. April 2006)

da hier gerade so viel von Räder aufbauen und großen Paketen gesprochen wird  ...

habe gerade die Nachricht von meinem Teamchef bekommen, dass mein neues Teambike morgen an mich rausgeht, wunderbar, kann ich dann nächste Woche das Feintuning erledigen und das gute Stück dann im Mördergelände in good old Leipzig testen  
wird aber dann sicher auch mal in der nächsten Zeit hier zu erleben sein, bin mit meinem starren Rad schon teilweise mächtig am rumeiern im harten Gelände, vorallem am Sonntag beim Rennen war das glaube schlimm mit anzusehen, ich Grobmotoriker mit Starrgabel und Abfahrten im Renntempo  

grüßle


----------



## Falko1_de (6. April 2006)

Wir haben ein Paket gekrickt,
mal sehn was uns der Onkel schickt ...


----------



## Benji (7. April 2006)

@martn: 
das mit dem tesa ist mir auch vorgeschwebt, leider hab ich hier nur so blödes zeug welches nich hält. das geld für die felgenbänder von michelin war auf jeden fall rausgeschmissenes. ich hab das von der alten felge mit der gary fisher nabe genommen und es paßt prima. nuja lass mir da auf jeden fall noch was einfallen.
das mit dem loctite wird schnellstmöglich gemacht, auf der antriebsseite hab ich es ja schon, und da hält es.

@steiltyp: 
wäre heut gern mitgekommen, war aber wieder in der schule aktiv und erst gegen 1730 zuhause. aber sicher hätte es meinen beinen gutgetan mal etwas ruhige zu kurbeln. werde das aber morgen früh auf dem rennrad nachholen.
aber wie meinst du das das die von den versandhäusern mich falsch einschätzen? (im grunde tun das alle menschen  )
den ruf der schweren, schnellen, steilen, fiesen touren wird dir hoffentlich noch ne weile anhaften, oder willst du langsamer werden 
wegen spittelplatz morgen werd ich mich natürlich bemühen anwesend zu sein. aber leider hab ich 12uhr ne verabredung zum essen, werd mir aber mühe geben das schnell über die bühne zu bringen.

@phiro: 
wie ist den das erste rennen gelaufen, platzierung, usw.? wäre nett wenn man sich mal wieder zum radfahren sieht und dann hoffentlich wir beide mit neuen gerä(d)t.

@falko:
ich wills auch wissen, wann wird geöffnet???

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (7. April 2006)

So nachdem ich immer Probleme mit meinen LRS hatte... hab ich jetzt ein richtiges Problem. Nun ist mir noch ne Speiche am Hinterrad zerflogen so dass das HR nun klar ist.
Kann mir jemand von euch mit einen einfachen HR über die nächsten 1-2 Wochen helfen. Muss erst was neues bestellen... Wäre echt toll, so dass die Form nicht ganz weggeht.

danke
Matthias


----------



## Benji (7. April 2006)

sorry, aber damit kann ich nicht dienen, außer du willst meine onyx einfahren die hier so nutzlos rumstehen ;-).
dann würd ich ml schnell was bestellen, also ich weiß ja nicht was du dir vorgestellt hast, aber günstige gute laufräder mit xt naben z.b. gibts teilweise schon um die 120eu rum. sind sicher gewichtstechnich nicht mit deinen bees vergleichbar aber allemal genauso haltbar und sicher auch etwas steifer .

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (7. April 2006)

matsch schrieb:
			
		

> So nachdem ich immer Probleme mit meinen LRS hatte... hab ich jetzt ein richtiges Problem. Nun ist mir noch ne Speiche am Hinterrad zerflogen so dass das HR nun klar ist.
> Kann mir jemand von euch mit einen einfachen HR über die nächsten 1-2 Wochen helfen. Muss erst was neues bestellen... Wäre echt toll, so dass die Form nicht ganz weggeht.
> 
> danke
> Matthias


Na Matsch, dann sag doch mal wie "Matsch" dein HR wirklich ist. Vielleicht kann dir ja geholfen werden...


----------



## matsch (7. April 2006)

Naja das HR ist jetzt beim Doc. Vielleicht kann ich die dann im nächsten Winter nochmal knechten. Ja ein neuer Satz muss eh her. Ja die XT Laufräder mit Mavic 717 sind recht günstig. Aber wahrscheinlich nehme ich ein ONYX / Mavic 717 und DT Rev. / Speichen  -- LRS. Ist auch nicht zu teuer und steif. Der Bees ist leichter aber was solls... machen wir doch alle durch viel Training wieder weg.


----------



## Benji (7. April 2006)

stimmt, leider hat mich meine mühle heut im stich gelassen und ich musste falko und sohn ziehen lassen. die kette und der zahnkranz sind völlig hinüber und bei jedem reintreten tritt man ins leere. nuja wird wohl zeit das das kleine schwarze fertig wird und ich wieder ordentlich in die pedale treten kann.

@martn: also ich bin aus obengenanntem grund dann am samstag und sonntag nicht am start, tut mir sorry.

mfg der b

p.s.: geh aus frust jetzt erstmal kaffee trinken.


----------



## martn (7. April 2006)

ich hab noch benji sein altes hr rumliegen, was ich mal vorrübergehend als leihgabe hatte. er wolltes nich so richtig wiederhaben, bin ich da jetz eigentlich eigentümer? wenn ja kannste das haben, felge is runter, nabe läuft auch nich mehr sauber, aber als notlösung gehts. entweder heute abend in rode oder morgen in jena.


----------



## Falko1_de (7. April 2006)

Schade, dass Benjis Sägeblatt nicht mehr mit der Kette zurechtkam
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nachdem ich mich am Fürstenbrunnen über eine Holznatter aufgeregt habe, die mir in den Umwerfer geschossen ist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, hat DasTier sich ne eigene Route zurechtgelegt. Ich hoffe, es kommt gut durch.
Meinem Hinter-NorbertNikolaus entschleicht die Luft, so dass ich schön weich noch die Jenzig-Südauffahrt genommen habe und dann nich mehr viel und Szchliuss+schönen Esperesoo gekocht


----------



## matsch (7. April 2006)

@martn: danke aber ich bekomme mein hr morgen mittag wieder. mal sehen was die wieder hinbekommen haben. 

@benji: sorry wegen dem sägeblatt. und dabei bist du mit dem gerät nicht mal so lange unterwegs. ein winter?

@falko: der schöne neue / saubere nobby ist kaputt   ?  Neee


----------



## martn (7. April 2006)

irgendwas machst du falsch, wenn das dx ritzel jetz shcon im eimer is. glaubich auch irgendwie nich wirklich. meins hat ja schon wesentlich mehr einstecken müssen und sieht immernoch gut aus. muss das glaubich ma in echt angucken...


----------



## steiltyp (7. April 2006)

heute bin ich einfach nicht so in tritt gekommen, habe dann eben diese träge, dafür umso effektivere phase für eine wirklich schöne 2/3-jena-runde genutzt, 3 1/2 stunden sind es dann wohl wegen ein par knackigen anstiegen, die ihr von mir kennt(willhelmshöhe, rabeschüssel, leutra, ammerbach, papiermühle), sowie einigen interessanten neuentdeckungen und einem wiederzubefüllende hinterreifen geworden
@martn: ich glaube dem armen ritzel gerne, dass es nach einem winter mit benji keine lust mehr hat-du hättest benjis beine mal sehen sollen, wenn er am anstieg hochrückt-ich bin froh, dass ich kein zahnkranz geworden bin
@matsch: bist du da morgen mittag breit, dann fahren wir nicht so frühe...?
@benji: schaad isses, aber der antritt an der ampel klang echt klasse-wie ein echter motorradmotor...
das paket ist offen-irgendwann komme ich dann mit 20"





_*morgen um die mittagszeit am johannistor*_


----------



## Benji (7. April 2006)

@ martn: das dx is okay, das kettenblatt ist hin und die kette auch. die kette war ja schon etwas gebraucht, hat ja auch seiffen mitgemacht, also nicht unbedingt verwunderlich.

@steiltyp: grasse tour, war aber auch schönes wetter heut, ich war aber auch nicht untätig und hab mich 2 stunden über den badminton court scheuchen lassen (nach dem kaffee). und das mit den beinen: das ist alles nur hartgewordenes fett ;-)

@matsch: es gibt so einige sachen die neu und kaputt sind (*nich ernst nehmen, nur schlechtes gewissen machen will*)

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (7. April 2006)

@steiltyp: morgen bin ich nicht dabei.. muss nach Hause. Aber vielleicht am Sonntag? Aber bitte erst so ab 15-16 Uhr...

@benji: ja die Pumpe. Sag mal wie wollen wir das machen? Hab gerade in der bike Zeitung gelesen, wie toll doch SKS Pumpen sind ;-)

So schönes Wochenende an alle!


----------



## Hupert (7. April 2006)

Weiter gehts im Abendprogramm...





Das Rot sieh in real (wie könnte es anders sein) natürlich noch viel geiler aus...


----------



## Benji (8. April 2006)

@hupert: schönes ding, und auch mal ne abgefahren geile farbe.

@matsch: also ich werd nächste woche mla bei b&s vorbeilunsen und nachfragen was geht, nen kassenzettel hab ich natürlich nicht gefunden. werd dich dann nochmal informieren. wenn nix geht halt irgendei nen neue koofen, aber eine die vieleicht nich so teuer ist.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (8. April 2006)

@benji: ja geb mir bescheid, wie es mit b&s ausgeht. ansonsten kauf ich dir ne schöne neue...

@hupert: was ist das für ein rahmen? und die farbe ist ja mal sexy!


----------



## Hupert (8. April 2006)

Danke danke Jungs und ich glaube sexy triffts wohl am ehesten 

Der Rahmen ist nen Fort Nero und wie die Farbe heißt weiß ich nicht. Was ich aber weiß ist, das da bei Lichteinfall noch so ein bisserl Violett durchschimmert... echt der Hammer. Dummerweise hatten wir gestern keinen Steuersatz zur Hand (wie schändlich) und so verschiebt sich der Aufbau noch bis Dienstag. Aber bis dahin hab ich noch nen anderen Patienten... und um dabei zu bleiben. Gibts eigentlich Cantisockel zum Nachrüsten die obendrein nicht total potthäßlich sind?

Grüße


----------



## matsch (8. April 2006)

So hab gerade meine LRS bestellt. Er wird schwerer werden   und ich noch langsamer. Aber die anderen waren mir zu teuer.

Naben : Onyx
Felgen: Mavic XC717   (habe extra als Wunsch silber angegeben - nicht schwarz  !)
Speichen: DT Revos

Naja mal sehen wenn er kommt und das Paket bringt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (8. April 2006)

da habe ich mich heute aber auf was eingelassen wir sind zwar bei schönem sonnenschein nach weimar bzw. mellingen gefahren und haben uns sogar jeweils eine whopper geleistet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-das hat für mich allerdings ca.3h stehendfahren im krassen gegenwind bedeutet, ich bin eben ein waldelf und begebe mich nicht gern auf reisen über weite felder...
morgen ist bei mir noch nichts klar-vielleicht geht es auf einen zwei-tage-ausflug


----------



## Falko1_de (9. April 2006)

Jouu, das war eine Tour für zwei Whopper, nix für KinderMenüEsser, aber sehr geeignet für *M**N*-Speeder: Immer nur ein Speed und zwar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



60km
C&A->Carl-August(ehem.Mühltalperle)->Großschwabhausen->Hammerstedt->
Frankendorf->Wiegendorf->Tiefurt->Weimar->Mellingen->Magdala->
Vollradisroda->Papiermühle->Quark-Keulchen, ich meine -Eulchen, nein Käulchen ...
jedenfalls waren unsere Keulen krumme Beine


----------



## steiltyp (10. April 2006)

ik bin allhier!




will sagen, dass ich wieder zuhause bin
leider ist das auto nun krankund wir sind gerade so noch bis nach jena gekommen...
heute werde ich nur noch stabiübungen und kniebeuge machen, aber morgen, da gehts wieder auf's eckige mit den zwei runden...


----------



## matsch (10. April 2006)

Upsss da hat sich doch sicher einer nicht richtig im Forum angemeldet. Text klingt nach Falko und geschriebens hats das Steiltier.... oder?
und wer braucht ein Auto, wenn er ein Fahrrad hat?   
War heute früh auch schon unterwegs... schön  in den Grundlagen gearbeitet.


----------



## Falko1_de (10. April 2006)

Holla, ne das hier bin isch!
Hab die ganze Fahrt gejammert, dass wir die Pferde nicht mitgenommen haben, wo so herrliche Sonne scheint. Und da lässt uns unser Elefant im Stich.
Kaum wieder da, habsch sogleich meine Besichtigungsrunde gedreht: auch der letzte Matsch ist verdorrt. Sogar der Reitweg. Fürztröcken. Rumpelt ganz schön im ACG. Nun muss ich was grundlegendes Arbeiten, sonst gibts keine Moneten für die Reparatur des Crossomobils.


----------



## steiltyp (10. April 2006)

da war ich so stolz auf meinen gelungenen beitrag und nun soll er mir aberkannt werden?-ich bin doch nicht etwa über eine geschlossene schranke gefahren?(>>Paris-Rubaix)
_*morgen gegen 14.00 uhr am johannistor?*_


----------



## matsch (10. April 2006)

ich bin nicht dabei... muss arbeiten. ohh da hab ich mich aber geirrt mit dem Beitrag


----------



## Benji (11. April 2006)

Also ich bin auch raus für diese Woche, leider ist der ssp noch nicht wieder in gang (welch wortwitz). muss mich um einige Belege kümmern und die liegen einfach schon zu lange.
Paris-Roubaix war ja mal wieder sehr geil. Habt ihr gesehn wie Hincapie sich abgelegt hat, man sah das übel aus. Da sag ich nur: Extremerleichtbau hat auf Kopfsteinpflaster nix zu suchen. Aber das mit der Schranke war ja mal extrem bitter. Zum Glück hat es nicht den Cancellara erwischt, das wäre ja noch schlimmer gewesen. Und sonen blöden Güterzug kann man doch ruhig mal anhalten.

mfg der b


----------



## Hupert (11. April 2006)

Hey Benji gehört sowas net in Rennradforum  ...nee Scherz, aber mal was anderes, kennt von euch jemanden der Bock auf nen erstklassiges Komplettrad (welches nicht jeder hat) hat und dafür 550 Euro ausgeben will? ich weiß, ist kein Basar hier, aber man nutzt halt alle Möglichkeiten... Fotos gibts bei Interesse und Anschauen und Probefahrt sind ausdrücklich erwünscht... ach ja... für Menschen ab 170 cm.... 

Grüße


----------



## martn (11. April 2006)

auch wenn ich feind vom rennrad fahren bin. angucken tu ichs mir gerne, 
so wars nen shcöner zufall, das pr lief, als ich sonntag vom biken heimkam. leider  war ich zu spät für den sturz von hincapie. das war übrigens nen aluschaft, der da gebrochen is...
ich glaube güterzüge anzuhalten is schwieriger, als personenzüge. weil güterzüge anzuhalten dürfte ordentlich geld kosten... naja, zum ausgang hats ja nun eh nichts mehr beigetragen, cancellara hätte auch sonst verdient gewonnen, respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (11. April 2006)

das mit dem aluschaft hab ich auch gelesen. nuja der güterzug war halt da, aber rennentscheidend war er ja wohl eh nicht. aber sonst sehr schönes rennen, obwohl ich mir das echt nicht vorstellen kann 260km zu fahren und den großteil davon noch auf kopfsteinpflaster, welches teilweis echt übel ist.

@martn: ach ja, ich hab auch nochmal wegen der ssp kurbel geschaut, 110mm war falsch sind 130mm, aber ich werd gleich mal zum ritzel fahren und mal nachfragen.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (11. April 2006)

Schönes Training heute über CreateurD'Automobile->Erlkönig->Kunitz->Laasan->Jenzig->JenaOst->Fuchsturm->Luftschiff->Zöttnitz->Rabis->Fürstenbrunnen->Steinkreuz->Steifnacken=36km/1:54h


----------



## steiltyp (11. April 2006)

die beschreihung unserer heutigen tour hat falko in kürze vorgenommen-war interessant und nicht so sehr schwer...
das wetter ist ja Tour-de-Jena würdig, ich kann gar nicht verstehen wie man derzeit in nordfrankreich oder dort in der nähe im wahrsten sinne des wortes _durch die gegend stürzen _kann...


----------



## steiltyp (11. April 2006)

bevor ich es vergesse *morgen 17.00 uhr am spittelplatz*


----------



## Benji (12. April 2006)

Also ich kann heute leider nicht, der ssp ist noch nicht fertig, bekomme aber heute die Teile und werd mich dann morgen zuhause an die Arbeit machen können.
Also viel Spaß und keine Stürze.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (12. April 2006)

kann auch nicht muss heute noch feiern und hab auch knieprobleme... kam gestern und geht hoffentlich morgen wieder:::


----------



## Benji (12. April 2006)

Vorsicht: Feiern kann Kopfschmerzern nach sich ziehen!!

Knieprobleme scheint wohl die neue Volkskrankheit zu werden. Liegt sicher an dem harten Tempo, welches immer von einigen, vorallem am Berg, angeschlagen wird ;-) .


mfg der b


----------



## martn (12. April 2006)

siehste, liegt nämlich garnich am singlespeeden...


----------



## matsch (12. April 2006)

Die Knieprobleme hatte ich gestern nach 5 Stunden Autofahrt... Also am Bergfahren liegt es nicht...das fetzt!

Bye
MAtthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (12. April 2006)

@martn: wenn ich mir meine Kette und das Kettenblatt anschauen liegt es sicher nicht am ssp, sondern einfach am treten, und zwar mit einem zu dicken Gang am Berg ;-). Aber das is ja eh temporär, sprich bald darf ich ja wieder schalten. Ach ja hast du schon für mec gemeldet? Ich noch nich, aber is ja auch noch 4 Wochen Zeit.

@matsch: was hast du den für ein Auto, Tretauto?


----------



## matsch (12. April 2006)

Ja ich musste den Karren von Eisennach bis Jena schieben....
Jetzt muss ich bei meinen neuen LRS auch noch die Speichen in schwarz nehmen. und das am silbernen rad :-(  aber die haben die revos nur noch in schwarz. alles immer nur noch in schwarz , schwarz , .....


----------



## steiltyp (12. April 2006)

heute ist es bei mir auch zu keiner ausfahrt gekommen
@matsch:na ja die fahrradläden scheinen derzeit vor lauter kundschaft schwarz zu sehen, vielleicht bist du eben nich der einzige farbfixierte...
ich dachte das mit dem schieben hätten wir auf einer der letzten touren geübt, da dürften keine schwierigkeiten mehr auftreten-oder müssen wir diese einheit etwa wiederholen?
@benji: meine diadoras habe ich heute gekriegt, die werden euch auf den nächsten runden blenden-echt klasse optic und erstklassige rennschuhe, für mehrere kilometer laufen allerdings nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert, weil supersteif (steifer als meine sidis)
nu ja man sieht sich vielleicht sogar morgen?


----------



## Benji (12. April 2006)

@matsch:
wie jetzt, erzähl kein scheiß. Stau oder was?

also das mit dem silber ist wirklich übel, such mal ne reba die silber ist und bezahlbar, nix drin, ich geh krachen. zum glück hab ich noch geldsorgen und kann noch nicht zuschlagen. das kettenblatt und die kette hab ich eben grad abgeholt beim ritzel, super günstig, beides für 27eu.

nuja, an alle sonst schonmal nen schönes osterwoende und bestes bikewetter.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (12. April 2006)

ne war nicht auto schieben, keine sorge ist doch ein opel ;-) knie tat beim fahren weh... geht aber sicher bald wieder weg. und steiltier die laufpassage machen wir mal wieder. die ging gut in die wadeln.

ja nun nehme ich die räder in schwarz... der preis zieht und mehr geld hab ich nicht.

also schöne ostern und gutes wetter!


----------



## Benji (12. April 2006)

na da halt schwarz, is ja auch schön.

mfg der b

p.s. schöne nummer oben rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (13. April 2006)

matsch schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich musste den Karren von Eisennach bis Jena schieben....
> Jetzt muss ich bei meinen neuen LRS auch noch die Speichen in schwarz nehmen. und das am silbernen rad :-(  aber die haben die revos nur noch in schwarz. alles immer nur noch in schwarz , schwarz , .....




...also entgegen allen trends haben wir die auch in silber  ich dagegen bevorzuge jedoch komplett schwarz... mit rot eloxierten nippeln


----------



## matsch (13. April 2006)

So mein Knie ist wieder in Form nur leider hab ich nun Schnupfen.. Matsch wird auch nicht jünger...


----------



## Benji (13. April 2006)

@matsch: geht ja mal garnix mit dir. ;-) das mit dem autofahren ist aber auch wirklich sehr eklig, war grad in berlin und bin so gut wie die ganze strecke gefahren und mein gasfuß bzw. das zugehörige knie fühlt sich nicht grad prickelnd an. aber ich hoffe das ich in den nächsten tagen mehr rad als auto fahre.

@hupert: hab auch gestern noch das kettenblatt und die kette bekommen, war ja auch silber , hoffe das alles paßt und ich morgen mal den ssp in der heimat ausführen kann.

mfg der b


----------



## Hupert (13. April 2006)

Halbzeit, denn fertig ist es noch lang nicht ...und entschuldigt die Deko, das Schummerlicht sowie die uralte Digicam...


----------



## matsch (13. April 2006)

Wieso Halbseit.. Wa soll noch dran? Blinker, Spiegel, Schutzbleche und Licht?
Was ist das für ne Gabel? Und fahrst du die HS33 ohne Booster?


----------



## Hupert (13. April 2006)

matsch schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso Halbseit.. Wa soll noch dran? Blinker, Spiegel, Schutzbleche und Licht?
> Was ist das für ne Gabel? Und fahrst du die HS33 ohne Booster?



Da kommt noch nen stylischer LRS dran und bei der Gabel (RS Pilot XC) bleibts wahrscheinlich auf lange sicht auch nicht. Bin außerdem am überlegen, ob ich die HS 33 (...ohne Booster im Moment, die mußten dem Vorgängerframe angeglichen werden und passen jetzt nicht mehr, hinten zumindest.) aus Gründen des Gewichts und der unstimmigen Farbe gegen V-Brakes tausche... die störrische Bremsleitung für hinten muss mindestens noch gebändigt werden, aber wie gesagt, heute war die Zeit knapp und die Kundschaft... Themawechsel.


----------



## Benji (16. April 2006)

So liebe Freunde der Stollenreifen. Ich hab ja am Freitag ne schöneTour in der Heimat gemacht. Leider konnte ich meinen Ssp nicht dafür benutzen, weil mir ein falsches Kettenblatt verkauft wurde. Die Kurbel hat nen 130mm Lochkreis. Nuja, durfte dafür ein Hot Chili (der Vorgänger vom meinem Exbike; ein bißchen Nostalgie kam auf  ) von nem Kumpel fahren, war bergabwärts natürlich sehr angenehm. Die Tour führte uns Richtung Rennsteig, bzw. gerade so in die Nähe. Leider liegt da oben noch mächtig viel Schnee und Bäume auf den Wegen, sodaß wir uns etwas anderweitig durch die Büsche schlagen müssten. 100km sind es dann doch noch geworden, wir waren alle sehr breit, aber von nüscht kommt ja bekanntlich auch nüscht.

An alle mal noch ein paar schöne Ostertage und man sieht sich hoffentlich die Tage.

mfg der b


----------



## Benji (18. April 2006)

kurze ergänzung:



mfg der b


----------



## matsch (18. April 2006)

whoahhh das ist ja schnee...
muss zur zeit noch ruhig biken..bin noch immer nicht ganz fit. aber denke es wird wieder und dann gehts wieder die berge rauf


----------



## Benji (18. April 2006)

also ich hab auch noch probleme mit dem knie. hoffe das sich das bald mal legt. die woche werd ich dann wohl mal zu tat schreiten und alle teile bestellen, hoffe das das Geld reicht und ich schnellstmöglich auf die kleine prinzessin darf.

mfg der b

edit: jappa, endlich hab ich auch mal ne schöne zahl ergattert. 

edit 2: wo treibt sich eigentlich der rest rum, doch nicht etwa radfahren ,-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (18. April 2006)

so, wir sind gestern gegen null von unserer osterausfahrt zurückgekehrt, jena grüßt uns mit sonne 
ich hatte das glück derjenige zu sein der sein fahrrad mitnehmen durfte(im mickerigen leihwagen), das ermöglichte mir das naturschutzgebiet bei stuttgart zu erkunden-in zwei ca. 4h langen touren musste ich nur 3mal eine asphaltsraße überqueren und keinen weg doppelt nutzen, schöne trails fand ich auch auf anhieb vor-meine empfehlung für entspannte touren(habe kein einziges mal das kleine blatt benutzt)

bad urach ist natürlich zu empfehlen dur bin ich aber nur ein wenig ins wandern gekommen-war schrecklich für mich so rumzulaufen und kein bisschen rollen zu können 
lagebericht für alle racer:in münsingen bin ich dann auch noch ein bisschen rumgeschlittert-die strecke ist noch sehr schwer (in 1h 3 runden) und wenn sich nichts grundlegend ändert sind matschreifen sehr zu empfehlen

heut bin ich wieder in jena gekurvt und das wetter und der boden sind nirgends besser-wegfahren lohnt sich nicht
_*morgen bin ich auch wieder um die mittags- bis nachmittagszeit unterwegs!*_


----------



## martn (18. April 2006)

das mitm schnee aufm rennsteig hätte ich dir quasi sagen können. wir mussten unsre trekkingtour auch drastisch verkürzen, weil wir unter den schweren bedingungen nur sehr viel langsamer als sonst voran gekommen sind...ab dem sperrhügel gings denn aber eigentlich. an der schmücke und aufm beerbegr ham wir tatsächlich noch skiläufer gesehn und ich hab mir die latten auch gewünscht...


----------



## steiltyp (19. April 2006)

_*heute startet 19.00 uhr eine größere gruppe vor dem radladen pikepoint in jena-ost!!*_
ich werde dabei sein fahrer die noch etwas ruhig fahren wollen sollten sich nicht abschrecken lassen, ich denke das tempo wird nicht so hoch sein


----------



## Canyonbiker (19. April 2006)

hm, schwierig... die leutz von B&S radeln schon 18 Uhr. Vielleicht kann ich die dann gegen 19 Uhr zum Bike Point dirigieren. Schaun mer ma.


----------



## Benji (19. April 2006)

Ich will auch mit, leider hab ich kein Rad 

Hab mich heut aber dafür schon 3:30h auf der Straße gequält. Und das Wetter wird immer besser :freu:

mfg der b


----------



## Zoda (19. April 2006)

hehe ich hab mich heute 6:30 auf der straße gequält... hoffentlich wirrd der wald bald wieder trocken, ich kann mein rad nur schlecht mit big appels ertragen...


----------



## steiltyp (20. April 2006)

oh mann, da bin ich erst eine stunde mit b&s (auf den fuchsturm) und dann noch 3 1/2 stunden vom bikepointtreffpunkt gefahren (zwischen fuchsturm und horizontale, jenzig und kunitzburg)-weil mir überaschend einer seine supertolle nightmare pro lampe geliehen hat und ich das geile teil natürlich ausgiebig testen musste...
jetzt krieche ich auf dem zahnfleisch,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




aber morgen gehts wieder los...
@canyonbiker:ich bin nun bei beiden gruppen dabeigewesen und habe dich nicht gesehen hast du dich getarnt?


----------



## Canyonbiker (20. April 2006)

jo, sorry. 
heut mittag war ich noch fest der meinung mitzufahren, hatte aber dann doch noch was anderes vor.
aber wir schaffen das noch mit dem zusammen fahren, ich bin zuversichtlich. 
bis denne


----------



## Benji (20. April 2006)

@zoda: das thema haben wir ja geklärt, aber nochmal respekt zu den kilometern  

@steiltyp: langsam machst du mir angst, dein trainingsvorsprung wird ja echt enorm. hoffentlich ist meine prinzessin bald fertig damit ich wieder ins geschehen eingreifen kann. geht das mit dem b&s leuten jetzt wieder regelmäßig los? und wie war die gruppe der bikepoint leute so konstituiert??

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (20. April 2006)

Morgen

Was ihr hier wieder für Umfänge fahrt  , und ich muss hier Ruhewoche machen bei dem Wetter und durfte gestern nur 2h und heute auch nur 2h fahren, dafür aber schön Gelände hacken mit meinem neuen Schätzle  

Aber 4h würde ich auch gerne machen, muss ich wohl bis nächste Woche warten  

@Benji 

werd endlich fertig, damit wir mal rumdüsen können, hab aktuell nur das MTB hier und das wird bis Mitte Mai also viele Gelände-KM geben 

@all

Bilder gibbet demnächst mal


----------



## matsch (20. April 2006)

steiltyp  wann soll es heute losgehen? wenn es passt bin ich dabei. zwar noch etwas krank und unfit aber vielleicht bist nach der langen tour gestern nicht ganz so schnell


----------



## Benji (20. April 2006)

@phiro: also die finanzielle seite wird sich die woche bessern, sodaß ich wohl hoffentlich diese Woche noch die Gabel kaufen kann, Antrieb ist bestellt, wird aber sicher erst nächste woche was werden. dann fehlen halt noch diverse kleinteile, wie pedale,vorbau,steuersatz,griffe usw., aber die werd ich ja auch mal schnell im laden kaufen können. laufen wird die prinzessin dann sicher erst anfang mai. 1.mai ist ja auch einzelzeitfahren (rr) in kaltennordheim, danach das woende ist von nem kumpel hochzeit, also wird es dann sicher erst was am woende wo muttertag ist (14.mai), das darauffolgende woende ist ja dann auch schon mad east, wo die prinzessin das erstemal rennluft schnuppern soll.
na hoffentlich klappt das alles so wie ich mir das gedacht hab.

@matsch: immer noch das knie, oder is es der kopf vom feiern?? ;-)
bei mir hat sich das irgendwie gelegt mit dem knie, trotz 360km seit karfreitag. 

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (20. April 2006)

das knie ist wieder ok... ich hab aber glaub ich ne allergie eingefangen. schnupfen und rote augen als hätte ich ordentlich was geraucht. aber was solls der körper muss leistung bringen ;-)

was ist eigentlich euer erster geplanter rennevent?  will auch was fahren aber hab mir noch keinen richtigen plan gemacht. vielleicht kann man ja als team was rmachen


----------



## steiltyp (20. April 2006)

@benji: bei b&s fahren sie jetzt regelmäßig los, gestern waren sie nur zu zweit und ich dazu-das tempo würde ich so zeitig im jahr als gering einschätzen
bei bikepoint sind gestern drei fahrer zusammengekommen, die nun auch regelmäßig mittwoch starten wollen-das tempo war moderat, gut um längere strecken zu fahren
diese gruppen sind für jeden zu empfehlen, nur licht sollte man haben
*Heute so gegen 13.00-14.00 uhr am johannistor*


----------



## Benji (20. April 2006)

@matsch: also mein erstes ist am 1.mai einzelzeitfahren in kaltennordheim, aber wie gesagt rennrad, dann 19-21.mai mad east, dann am 9.juni ist 100km wanderung in jena (aber das ist nur was für wanderer), dann am 18.juni soll tabarzer marathon sein, 2.juli ist neuhaus am rennweg marathon, 9.juli ist mertendorf, 23.juli oberhof, 6.august seiffen, 13.august frauenwald, 27.august erfurt (fällt für mich aber flach da ich da in den alpen bin), 10.september greifenstein marathon. so das ist das was ich mir so notiert hab. fahren davon werd ich aber sicher nur das einzelzeitfahren, mec, neuhaus,oberhof,seiffen,frauenwald. der rest ist nur schmückendes beiwerk und wird je nach lust und laune mitgenommen. für weitere events bin ich immer gern zu haben.
wegen der allergie mach doch mal nen test, weil so mit fetter nase ist nicht viel mit leistung.

@steiltyp: okay, also haben wir ja jetzt schonmal einige feste möglichkeiten zum zusammenradeln. 

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (20. April 2006)

bin leider heute nicht dabei...werde den ganzen tag im auto verbringen   naja das geld 

werde dann morgen früh vorm arbeiten einen trainingseinheit starten.. ich spreche auch schon vom training ... das macht mir angst!

 @benji: mad east klingt wirklich gut und ich hab auch schon überlegt. naja ich werde mal sehen wie die nächsten wochen laufen.


----------



## Benji (20. April 2006)

na dann rann und martn wollte auch mit zur mec. ich denke mal das wird ne geile sachen. also bis die tage.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (20. April 2006)

wunderfoll, heute mal eine tour zur leuchtenburg zum genießen-mit sonne und trockenem boden und angenehmen temperaturen-da lacht das 
und dann noch der ersehnte anruf-meine gabel ist fertig, will sagen, dass ich demnächst wieder mein _schnelles_ bemühen kann


----------



## martn (20. April 2006)

das steht nich zur diskussion, ob ich bei der mad east starte. im gegenteil, das steht seit der letzten fest.

ahso, ich wollte mich noch drüber aufregen, was ihr alle für elende fitfûcker seid...  das macht mir angst...


----------



## Canyonbiker (20. April 2006)

so, ich bin heut auch ma wieder schön gefahrn.
 morgen sag ich einfach ma *treffpunkt 9:30 am Johannistor*. Mal schaun ob wir die Jena Runde schaffen... 
@steiltyp: fährst du da jetz mit deinem Schwarzen oder der alten Hütte ^^
ma schaun ob sich morgen n paar leutz finden. Bisher sind wir zu dritt...

bis denne


----------



## steiltyp (20. April 2006)

@canyonbiker:ich fahre derzeit und warscheinlich demnächst auch öfter mit meinem schwarzen-das 





> alte Hütte ^^


 oder auch manchmal _eisenschwein_ genannte rad ist nicht mehr fahrbar, der stahlrahmen ist natürlich fit, wie eh und jeh, aber die stahlblätter sind nach sechs jahren futsch die laufräder schlagen, die gabel war auch schon mal gebrochen-trotzdem war es mein erstes mtb und wegschmeißen werde ich es nie!!
ich bin morgen da, wenn ich aufwache...


----------



## Canyonbiker (20. April 2006)

@steiltyp: na, dann husch ins bett damit die erfolgschancen für das erfolgreiche Aufstehen hoch sind. sei aber gefasst an den bergen auf uns warten zu müssen...
@martn: fährst du alle 3 etappen oder sonntach den marathon?

bis denne


----------



## Benji (20. April 2006)

martn fährt alles, und ist sicher auch bie den abendveranstaltungen immer vorn dabei ;-)

@martn: das wort fit****er klingt mir so negativ, wird zeit das du mal wieder in jena bist und dir jemand die grenzen aufzeigt ;-)

@steiltyp: wieviele räder hast du eigentlich? das felt und das schwarze und noch ein eisenschwein, das sind ja mehr räder als ich hab :empört:

mfg der b


----------



## martn (20. April 2006)

na ob ich die rollensprints am abend mitfahre weiß ich noch nich, ansonsten alle 3 etappen und reichlich bier am abend...

meine grenzen willste mir aufzeigen? ne lass ma, ich weiß doch, dass ihr alle fitter seid als ich... zumal ich letztens erst angeschlagen war und mich erst ma wieder aufrappeln muss... aber ich fahr ja nich auf wertung oder so. deswegen bin ich ja auch kein fitfûcker, aber ihr


----------



## Benji (20. April 2006)

ware worte, aber rollensprint? ich dachte freitag ist das zeitfahren den hügel da hoch? also ich lass es auch mal ruhig angehen, aber sicher kann ich dann mich wieder nicht zurückhalten, wie damals in seiffen, aber das is ne andere geschichte.
also matsch, biste dabei??


mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (21. April 2006)

Ja ich bin sehr wahrscheinlich dabei! Ist der der martn mono unterwegs? Und wollen wir ein dreier Team anmelden. Ist doch auch immer schön ;-)

ALso muss ich ja ab nun Training zum radeln sagen  


Ok bis denne!"


----------



## Benji (21. April 2006)

also was du zum radeln sagst ist mir bummi, martn ist sicher mono unterwegs, aber was meinst du mit team anmelden?

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (21. April 2006)

@benji:vielleicht will matsch nur einen grund zum lutschen haben , aber sag mal genauer was es mit den randveranstaltungen auf sich hat-soetwas hab ich bei noch keinem rennen gehabt-kann man da was gewinnen?
@canyonbiker:ich bin raus aus dem bett und fahre heute _*9,30 uhr am johannistor*_


----------



## matsch (21. April 2006)

@benji: es gibt die möglichkeit 3 leute ( auch unterschiedlicher klassen  - auch mono) zu einem team zu erklären. dann kann man da auch was gewinnen ;-) naja ist mehr für uns aber wär doch was.


----------



## Benji (21. April 2006)

@steiltyp: was oder welche meinst du genau?

@matsch: davon hab ich nix gelesen, aber läßt sich natürlich machen, also ich wäre dabei. Teamname?

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (21. April 2006)

Ja das steht mit in der Anmeldung. Teamname: 3 Mann mit 20 Gang... 
Kein Plan...müssen wir uns nochmal kreativ trinken.
Aber ich glaube da müssen wir uns dann zu dritt gemeinsam im Formular anmelden....


----------



## martn (21. April 2006)

würde das meine ssp wertung beeinflussen?

es gibt jede menge randveranstaltungen... der prolog am freitag is außer der wertung, dient nur für zeitgutschriften und leadertrikotvergabe. wird also mitm bier in der trikottasche gefahrn.
samstach gibbet ne bergwertung in alp de wettin, da kriegen alle, die mit ner schnapszahlplatzierung durchkommen sonderpreise.
sonntach is normal, wie letztes jahr. 
und abends sollen wohl, wenns klappt rollensprints ausgetragen werden...


----------



## phiro (21. April 2006)

also die Teamwertung bei der MEC ist für 3 Leute und zu gewinnen gibt es 333,33 für das beste Team, die anderen bekommen leider nix
aber die Kohle holt sich mein Team sowieso schon  , nene Scherz beiseite, das holen sich wohl eher die Genius-Jungs oder die Tschechen von Rockmachine ... aber so für das WIR-Gefühl ist sowas doch ganz nett

anmelden musste dich aber glaube nicht zusammen, reicht wenn du bei deiner eigenen Anmeldung deine beiden Teammates angibst (alles ohne Gewähr, hab das auch nur aus anderer Quelle, das Rennen ist noch so massig weit weg, da beschäftigt mich das noch nicht)

gruß


----------



## Benji (21. April 2006)

nu das ist aber blöd, wenn ich ja für mein team (ks-sportsworld) fahren will und aber noch mit euch in einem team bin. is ja nich so das ich nicht mit euch in einem Atemzug genannt werden will, aber irgendwie ist das für meinen ausrüster/sponsor blöd, der will ja schon da sein name hinter meinem in der ergebnisliste auftaucht. ich mein ich hätte ja den namen "die jungs aus dem jenseits" vorgeschlagen.
also den prolog würd ich auch mitfahren, wieviel gas werd ich dann erst entscheiden. alp de wettin ist ja dann eh zufall, aber so ein rollensprint wäre doch mal ne interessante sachen.
für wenn fährt eigentlich phiro?
so ich geh heut abend mal wieder wandern, nachtwanderung auf der hori, das wird ein spaß.
ansonsten mal nen schönen tag noch.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (21. April 2006)

@Benji

naja, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass in der normalen Rangliste jeder mit seinem eigenen Team/Verein steht und der Teamname dann nur in der extra Teamrangliste auftauchen wird, sonst könnten ja Leute mit unterschiedlichen Sponsoren nicht zusammen fahren  

ich fahre in nem Team mit einem guten Kumpel aus Weimar und ???? (entweder mein bester Trainingskollege aus Leipzig oder hier noch einer aus Jena) 
sind alles Lizenzler und auch für ne ganz gute Platzierung in der Gesamtwertung gut, aber die Teamzusammensetzung mache ich net, ich lass mich dann nur einkaufen


----------



## steiltyp (21. April 2006)

ja ja protzt nur immer mit euren rennen und ich kann nicht-aber wenn ich mal wieder darf, dann lass ich die sau raus






 ja heute war echt ein gelungener osterabschluss-ich habe entsprechend canyonbikers ausruf durchgezogen und bin die runde über [fuchsturm, horizontale, lobdeburg, an drackendf. vorbei, zöllnitz, leutra, funkturm, ammerbach, stern, sonnenberge, landgrafen, jägerberg und kunitzburg sowie jenzig] gefahren 6h und gute 100km sprechen für sich, aber die strecke hat sich wegen der vielen singletrails echt gelohnt
@canyonbiker: schade, dass du am schluss nicht mehr dabei warst viel war es nicht mehr...ich habe nichts zu verlieren gehabt, da ich sowieso gehunfähig bin, mit meinen zwei staksern kriege ich höchstens mal ein zwei stunden rennen hin mehr nicht
ps:wenn du dir wirklich mal eine neue gabel aneignen willst würde ich deine alte gerne übernehmen

so ich werde in kommender zeit nur noch kürzere strecken um 2h fahren
*hat morgen jemand lust um die mittagszeit am johannistor auf eine ruhige runde?*


----------



## Benji (21. April 2006)

glückwunsch, is ja mal ne mörder strecke die du da gemacht hast, ich hab das ja mit martn auch schon probiert, wir sind aber nur auf 80km oder so gekommen. nuja, ich will auch endlich fahren 

mfg der b


----------



## Canyonbiker (21. April 2006)

richtig, die strecke war echt mörder, aber steiltyp wäre fast zu unserem mörder geworden -bei dem tempo- ;-)
war aber ganz lustig, ich hab die natternfangwertung klar dominiert...
zum schluss war ich dann realistisch und hab gedacht, wenn ich heut abend noch weg will, dann soll steiltyp die letzten paar berge auch noch fahrn, aber ohne mich...
geil wars allemal

bis denne


----------



## matsch (21. April 2006)

Ich glaub ich bin raus!

bin heute auch auf mein Bike gestiegen und siehe da es ist wieder was kaputt. Meine Gabel macht beim Ausfedern so schöne metallische Geräusche. Werde sie gleich morgen einschicken hab ja noch Garantie. 
Bin dann hoffentlich ab nächster Woche wieder einsatzfähig. Dann mit ner Starrgabel. Hoffentlich werde ich Sie nicht so lieben lernen wie der martn seine....
Naja um bergauf zu bolzen.. reicht sie ja... runter bin ich ja ehh ein Schisssser. 

Also lasst es rollen!


----------



## steiltyp (22. April 2006)

sowas, nun gibt es auch noch hinterhältiges wetter-das lockt mich mit einer wolkenlücke aus meinem zimmer und sobald ich vor der tür stehe fängt es an zu nieseln, von da an immer drauf-volle breitseite schräg von oben-ich rette mich total nass und dreckig in den heimatlichen hafen und unter die dusche und was sehe ich draußen? eitel sonnenschein!
nun ja was will man tun, wenigstens entstand ein regenbogen wie aus dem bilderbuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (24. April 2006)

also an meinem ssp ist auch das hintere ritzel im eimer, hab heut erstmal ein neues bestellt, auch werd ich am donnerstag meinen rahmen mit der gabel abholen, dann könnte das bike schon langsam formen annehmen.

@matsch: und schon ne starre gabel eingebaut, also soviel unterschied zur skareb dürfte da nicht sein  

@steiltyp: wärste weitergefahren  , stimmt das wetter ist wirklich tückisch im april.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (24. April 2006)

nen dx is nich einfach so von sonem büschn fahrn im eimer. da würd ich gerne nen bild sehn, vorher glaub ich das nich... und wenn, kannstes immernoch wenden und von der andern seite fahrn (theoretisch, habs noch nich getestet).


----------



## Benji (24. April 2006)

büschn fahrn? wenn die kette springt und die kette neu is is das ritzel hin oder??

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (24. April 2006)

@benji: was soll denn das heißen-natürlich bin ich weitergefahren-eben nur noch 2h was mir ganz schön kurz erschien-einfach umdrehen das geht doch mit dem motor nicht, wenn der einmal warm ist...

ich hatte das auch mal mit meinen stahl blättern, die halten ewig, aber wenn man die kette wechselt passt sie nicht mehr drauf und rutscht, bis das sich wieder einfährt hast du dann graue haare vom ärger und vom alter


----------



## matsch (24. April 2006)

ne die starre ist noch nicht da. bekomme ich nachher und dann wird das bike noch 1,5 kilo leichter. das ding geht dann die berge hoch. werde ab jetzt nur noch bergsprints fahren


----------



## steiltyp (24. April 2006)

@matsch: huch wiegt deine starre nichts? soeine will ich auch, hat die auch scheibenbremsaufnahme?
*morgen vielleicht 20.00 uhr für eine wirklich kurze runde am spittelplatz
ansonsten mittwoch garantiert 16.00 uhr am spittelplatz*


----------



## Falko1_de (24. April 2006)

die mit schrott ausgebaute barriere der waldautobahn zwischen hinterer ölsnitzmühle und pechofen inspirierte mich heute zu folgender sprechübung:

*steht ne lange ranke schlange vor ner langen schlanken schranke*


----------



## Hupert (24. April 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber wenn man die kette wechselt passt sie nicht mehr drauf und rutscht, bis das sich wieder einfährt hast du dann graue haare...




Stimmt, daß mit der Kette... deshalb soll man die ja auch nicht erst wechseln wenn´s eh längst zu spät ist... je "länger" man ne Kette fährt, desto teuerer wirds am Ende. Ganz besonders wenn so seltsame Buchstaben wie XTR und Co. draufstehen. Explizit etwas exclusivere und leichtere "Anbauteile" vertragen sich aufgrund ihrer Materialbeschaffenheit so gar nicht mit gelängten Ketten...


----------



## matsch (25. April 2006)

was hab ich geschrieben... 1,5 kilo leichter! hab das teil in dr hand. ich glaub das stück stahl wiegt mehr als meine federgabel....
naja muss trotzdem erstmal reichen. und benji was ist eigentlich mit der outdoor challenge? hast du ein team?


----------



## Benji (25. April 2006)

outdoor challenge fällt wegen rennen aus (neuhaus am rennweg).
der ssp geht wieder, ich hab martns ratschlag befolgt und das dx ritzel einfach umgedreht :freu:
bin heut aber trotzdem mit dem rennrad von zuhause nach jena geflogen, 2:27h für 74km, wollt erst den ssp nehmen hab mich dann aber doch fürs rennrad entschieden.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (25. April 2006)

na da klappt es ja vielleicht mal wieder mit einer runde? könnte mal wieder nach weimar gehen..
*morgen 16.00 spittelplatz*


----------



## bodo bagger (25. April 2006)

moin in die alte heimat. 

bin am we mal wieder im schönen jene und wollte mal wieder bisschen fahren. kann mir jemand mal den genauen einstieg in die horizontale geben (rot weiss) am besten vom lobdeburg restaurant aus. gehts da über den weg zur burg hoch weiter oder eher über den mittleren parkplatz?

und dann brauchte ich da noch mal den einstieg vom parkplatz an der kreuzung zum fuchser aus. von der seite her kenn ich den weg nämlich noch gar nicht. bin immer erst in der mitte eingestiegen (langer waldweg an den kernbergen hoch...

vielleicht hat ja jemand noch mal ne karte oder so. danke im voraus 
bodo


----------



## martn (25. April 2006)

wasn fürne außentür challenge? *aufhorch* klingt nach was für mich!

und was hastn da fürne stahlgabel bitte, dass die so schwer is?

bin am we auch im lande, werd bestimmt ma ne runde drehn.


----------



## steiltyp (26. April 2006)

ach eh ich es wieder vergesse
_*@canyonbiker: alles gute nachträglich zum tag des erscheinens, lass deine lebensuhr möglichst lange vorwärts statt rückwärts laufen...*_


----------



## matsch (26. April 2006)

was wollt ihr heute 16 uhr fahren? Rennrad oder MTB?


----------



## Hupert (26. April 2006)

matsch schrieb:
			
		

> was wollt ihr heute 16 uhr fahren? Rennrad oder MTB?


Gute und berechtigte Frage... ich bin auch schon am überlegen. Nen RR könnt ich mir vielleicht gerade noch fix organisieren...


----------



## Falko1_de (26. April 2006)

matsch schrieb:
			
		

> was wollt ihr heute 16 uhr fahren? Rennrad oder MTB?


XC!
fahrzeug
(unmtrisiert, unfrisiert)
frei wählbar

hat jemand mal diese luftbereiften rollschuhe getestet?


----------



## steiltyp (26. April 2006)

@matsch: mit deiner starrgabel hast du doch nur noch rennräder zuhause stehen-ich fahre bei solchem boden nicht mehr auf der straße...also solltest du ein geländegängiges wählen


----------



## matsch (26. April 2006)

macht euch nur lustig aber eigentlich hast du recht.... die dinger hier sehen alle aus wie strassenkisten.
naja die gabel brauch ich eh erstmal nicht.- ab nächster woche bin ich für 2-3 wochen in südspanien auf rucksacktour  und da werde ich mir wohl ab und zu nen hobel leihen. 
so also bis gleich am platze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonbiker (26. April 2006)

@steiltyp: großes dankeschön, was du nich so alles weisst...

ansonsten musste ich noch bis jetz arbeiten, leider. Oha, und ich höre böse Donnergeräusche. Naja ich werd dann mit den B&S Leutz fahrn (diesmal aber wirklich) 
bis denne


----------



## phiro (26. April 2006)

Radfahren heute nachmittag war wohl eher nicht so die tolle Idee, geiles Wetter da draußen, zum Glück war ich schon heute vormittag unterwegs  

ich hoffe ihr seid nicht die Trails runtergespült worden


----------



## Benji (26. April 2006)

ich habs erlebt, im auge des sturms sozusagen, ohne worte sag ich nur, war in bad berka mit dem renner, die rücktour war die hölle schlechthin, ihr macht euch keine bilder was da los war, erst drei flußdurchfahrten kurz vor bucha, hinter bucha lag schnee oder zumindest weißes zeug, ich hatte vor der tour schön sonnencreme aufgetragen, eine schande.
ich sag nur: laßt euch von dem wetter nicht verarschen.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (26. April 2006)

seit wann werden mtbs über die federung definiert? dann betreibt ihr hier aber einen echt jungen sport und ich nurnoch echt selten. naja, in der heutigen zeit, wo die federwege immer mehr werden und alles unter 100mm nurnoch für feldwege reicht, wenn man den magazinen glaubt. was vor 3 jahren noch als downhillbike verkauft wurde, geht heute grade so noch als 'all-mountain' oder 'enduro' durch. schöne neue welt. als was hast du das hot chili zu verkaufen versucht benji? xc softtail...

trotzdem hat mich noch keiner aufgeklärt, was es mit der erwähnten outdoor challenge auf sich hat.


----------



## Canyonbiker (26. April 2006)

moin
glücklicherweise bin ich erst gefahren, als das schlimmste vorbei war. wie erwartet fanden sich dann unzählige radler mit unsichtbaren rädern (selbe technik wie der Aston martin von dem weltretter) bei B&S ein. letztendlich warns dann 2h. Ich hatte die motivation zu fahrn, da ich unbedingt meine neue gore-assos hose testen musste -> der absolute hammer! 
und natürlich das wetter... herrlich
@Falko: es warn auch wie benji schon sagte lustige wasserdurchquerungen dabei... die musste ich einfach mitnehmen. 

jo, mit nem rennrad hätte ich evtl anders drüber gedacht...

bis denne


----------



## steiltyp (26. April 2006)

tja heute wurde uns das glück der tüchtigen nicht gewährt...
alles begann damit, dass wir aufbrachen um nach weimar zu fahren, dann hörten auch wir das unverwechselbare donnern, ein blick über die schulter genügte, dass wir wussten, wir mussten uns beeilen...
einen guten vorsprung konnten wir uns erarbeiten, doch dann krachte es euf einer schotterstrecke bei ca.40km/h zweimal heftig an meinem hinterrad und die luft war raus...nach dem flicken von 6, oder waren es 7, löchern hatten wir unseren vorsprung eingebüßt...die wolke hatte uns eingeholt, um sie zu umgehen schlugen wir die richtung apolda auf der straße ein, doch einer kalten dusche entgingen wir nicht...dann erwischte es matsch in einer glitschigen kurve, er schlitterte weit und erwischte auch noch ein im parkverbot stehendes frisch lackiertes auto...nach dem austausch von nummern fuhren wir nach apolda und fanden einen _geöffneten_ 
fahrradladen nach der öffnungszeit vor-na immerhin etwas-so war ein neuer schlauch für mich möglich und wir schleppten uns noch durch den regen nach hause...
fazit:härte muss man zeigen
*morgen wieder 16.00 uhr am spittelplatz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (26. April 2006)

ja war heute echt nen hartes ding. meine schwellung ist ein schönes teil. mal sehen wie es wird. naja auto zahlt die versicherung...hoffe ich.
die laufräder werden neu zentriert. und auch sonst geht die sonne wieder auf


----------



## Falko1_de (26. April 2006)

alle, die nicht dabeiwaren, haben heute einen grandiosen tag der jenaer mountainbike-xc-geschichte verpasst. drei wahre klücksritter waren unterwegs. das tier, der matsch und meine schlaffigkeit. zunächst rog ich mich etwas auf, dass nur kochendes wasser für meine trinkflaschen zur verfügung stand, völlig zu unrecht, wie sich herausstellen sollte. richtung weimar sollte es gehen und es stand ein halber mohnzopf und ne runde kaffee in aussicht, jedoch auch finstere wolken die hinter uns herdonnerten. glücklich fanden wir uns nach einigem suchen auf dem landgrafenplateau wieder zur gruppe zusammen und preschten richtung westen. das tier traf einen stein und hatte das glück, mit dem schulfahrrad unterwegs zu sein, weil glücklicherweise unser auto mit motorschaden immer noch in der werkhalle steht. deshalb konnte das tier nicht so schnell sein, dass es in hohem bogen durch die luft flöge, sondern nur der luft aus dem hinterrad und nicht der kontrolle über das fahrzeug verlustig ging. glücklicherweise hatten wir genug flicken und luftpumpen mit, um die sechs löcher im schlauch zu stopfen und das alles auch noch ohne regen! zum glück mussten wir mit diesem schlingernden reifen an des tiers pferd nicht mehr weit bis zur nächsten straße, die wir glücklicherweise noch nicht kannten und so wurde uns nicht langweilig. der regen holte uns nun rechtzeitig ein und wir freuten uns über das glück, nun nicht mehr schwitzen zu müssen und wurden immer schneller. in einer kurve nun forderte der matsch das glück heraus und hatte nach kollision mit einem im parkverbot abgestellten auto eines wegen neuer lackierung bis dahin sehr glücklichen besitzers dank seiner erfahrung und toller reflexe das glück, außer ein paar kratzern an autolack und eigener wade mit einer kleinen acht im vorderrad und einem neuen muskel in form eines blutergusses am knie ohne knochenbrüche davonzukommen. glücklich erzählte uns die frau, in deren karport wir uns vom schrecken erholten, von den vorteilen ihres dort stehenden skodas und verjagte uns nicht gleich von ihrem grunzstück. zum glück war es nun nicht mehr weit nach apolda und gleich am ortseingang fanden wir glücklich positioniert diesen fahrradladen, der noch nach öffnungszeit offen war. glücklich erneuerten wir unser pannenset, tauschten eben mal den demolierten schlauch, trockneten und wärmten uns allmählich und beglückten uns anschließend mit einer ganz unmatschigen fahrt über die apoldaer promenadn nach stöben. der regen nahm nun wieder die intensität einer dusche an, so wir uns das fahrradwaschen ersparen können, denn zum glück befanden wir uns jetzt auf gereinigten straßen, die auch die abfahrt zurück nach jena ungefährlicher machten. nun sollte sich der vorteil des kochenden wassers auszahlen. nämlich kam ich in den genuss heißer getränke während der fahrt, wodurch meine muskulatur bestens auf den schlussssssprint vorbereitet war. obwohl keiner darauf achtete und die straße für meine kameraden auch viel zu glatt gewesen wäre, noch einmal zu beschleunigen, nutze ich meine fast 20 meter vorsprung und zog voll durch. so kam ich ungefährdet zu meinem ersten etappegewinn seit ...zig jahren. jetzt das beste: zu hause angekommen, empfängt mich eine prinzenrolle mit extra dicker füllung. na - was sagt man dazu?


----------



## Benji (27. April 2006)

@martn: schaust du hier: www.werrabike.de dann zur Outdoor Challenge.

@matsch: du machst sachen, da bin ich mal nicht dabei und du drehst hier die wildesten dinger, ach übrigens die pumpe wird kostenlos ersetzt. was machst du am samstag? lust auf beachen am westsportplatz, oder geht das mit dem knie nich?

@all: heute war ein schöner tag, hab 2 fette packete (einmal teile und einmal gabel) heimgeschleppt und meinen rahmen mit eingepresstem steuersatz. morgen noch ein packet mit teilen und das rad ist in einzelteilen fertig (fehlt nur noch umwerfer und sattel). am woende wird heftigst geschraubt und hoffentlich klappt das alles.

mfg der b

p.s.: die sachen von gestern sind immer noch nass


----------



## Falko1_de (27. April 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: die sachen von gestern sind immer noch nass


mussu schleudern


----------



## steiltyp (27. April 2006)

*morgen bei besser angesagtem wetter gegen 16.00 uhr am johannistor*
zwischenzeitlich habe ich leider den kampf gegen meine neuen schlauchlos noppies verloren-kampf ohne waffen bis zur vollständigen kapitulation-bisher habe ich schmerzende finger und angehende blasen davongetragen...
hoffentlich finde ich noch eine möglichkeit bis morgen zu siegen, unter umständen mit verbündeten...um morgen mit meinem reneuen schnellen zu fahren


----------



## matsch (27. April 2006)

@benji: naja erstmal danke, dass das mit der pumpe für mich so problemlos klappt. habe es schon fast vergessen sorry!
beachen ist so ne sache. lust hab ich schon nur ist die schwellung noch viel zu gross. muss erstmal abwarten. wer kommt bei beachen mit? kenn ich da jemanden?

irgendwie hat mein unfallgegner mir eine falsche telefonnummer gegeben. der will wohl kein geld ? hat ja eigentlich auch meinen nummer. also was solls....

und wie bekommt ihr so schnell wieder eure schuhe trocken?  fragen über fragen ....


----------



## steiltyp (27. April 2006)

@matsch: naja ich hab da so zwei nen linken und nen rechten...nein, aber zwei paar schuhe habe ich ja, da könnte ich wechseln-nach einer nacht sind aber die ehemals nassen auch immer wieder trocken oder?


----------



## Falko1_de (27. April 2006)

matsch schrieb:
			
		

> und wie bekommt ihr so schnell wieder eure schuhe trocken?  fragen über fragen ....


omas zaubertrick: abends zeitung reinknüllen (darf ruhig ne kostenlose sein), über nacht lesen lassen, früh zeitung raus, mittag trocken.
noch ein trick von mir: ich schmier die alte sonnencreme vom vergangenen jahr drauf, dann zieht das material nicht so viel nässe und ist prima vor uv-strahlung geschützt.


----------



## Benji (27. April 2006)

@falko:
alter schwede tipps über tipps hier. also das mit der zeitung kenne ich, hab aber leider keine, weil wir sowas nicht bekommen und zeitung beim nachbar klauen is doof. das mit der sonnencreme hab ich ja noch nie gehört.

@matsch:
also das beachen ist halt das anbeachen auf dem westsportplatz, die orga übernimmt ein verein in dem mein kumpel spielt, ich spiel da auch mit jemandem, den ich bis montag noch nicht weiter kannte, wird aber sicher eher ne smoothe sachen, weil ich das ja nich so kann. aber egal, dabei sein ist alles.

@steiltyp: felgenflanke einseifen soll helfen beim montieren, oder hab ich was falsch verstanden. auch mit den schuhen draufstellen hat bei mir geholfen, obwohl ich nicht schlauchlos fahr, aber es trotzdem schwer zu montieren ging.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (28. April 2006)

@benji: ich habe sogar montageflüssigkeit von schwalbe verwendet und natürlich alle gliedmaßen wirkungsvoll eingesetzt-ein par milimeter mehr hat es eingebracht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (28. April 2006)

schade, aber ich denke du schaffst das schon. ich hab heut das vermeintlich letzte packet abgeholt, und was wars, nur der schnellspanner fürs sattelrohr. ich könnt kotzen, ich dachte ich kann das bike am woende so gut wie fertig bauen, aber nun, ich könnt... :brech:.
Naja, trotzdem allen ein schönes woende.

@matsch: ab das mit samstag was wird, weiß der wettergott, wenn ich dort bin schreib ich dir ne sms. kannst ja mal vorbeischauen wenn du zeit hast.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (28. April 2006)

also bei mir hat es geklappt-ich bin heute morgen in den keller gegangen um zur schule zu fahren und siehe da die reifen waren drauf und die räder eingebaut-da waren wohl die fleißigen gnome oder was für fiecher eben im keller leben am werk...DANKE





@benji:was hast du denn da für einen riesigen schnellspanner, dass du ihn mit dem paket für die ganzen kleinteile verwechselst?


----------



## Falko1_de (28. April 2006)

*In 15 Minuten ist es 16:00 am Spittelplatz*


----------



## matsch (28. April 2006)

mist hab heute meine eigene kleine tour gemacht. und was soll ich sagen es geht wieder. nur rutschig ist es im wald.... hui der sommerreifen hat nicht den grip wie der billig winterpneu. dafür geht er besser auf den waldautobahnen.


----------



## Falko1_de (28. April 2006)

65 rasende Kilometer lang reinste Glückseeligkeit neben mir: DasTier und sein *"Renn"-*


----------



## steiltyp (28. April 2006)

morgen soll ja nicht so tolles wetter werden, aber ich werde mal schauen, wenn jemand lust auf eine tour hat komme ich sicher mit, aber vor 10.00 uhr komme ich nicht aus dem bett 
ich werde jetzt noch ein wenig an meinem gabelsetup rumfummeln-tja so ist das, die gabel ist gewartet, die dichtungen gewechselt und der tolle anti-wipp-effekt dahin-ich finde schon wieder eine möglichkeit meine kraft ordentlich zu übertragen...


----------



## matsch (29. April 2006)

@steiltyp   ich hab ein gutes setup für mein rad gefunden. so was starres am vorderrad ist ja total pflegeleicht und sowas von direkt


----------



## Benji (29. April 2006)

also ich hab das mit dem schnellspanner andrs gedacht, also ich hab bei deinen den schnellspanner umgetauscht und dann noch ne bestellung gemacht, dachte mir so die schicken alles zusammen, aber es war ein schuhkarton mit dem schnellspanner drin, und nix weiter,blöd halt, aber das rad (die prinzessin) steht schon auf eigenen füßen. nur muss ich halt noch leitung kürzen und auf die restlichen teile warten. bremsen sind mir auf anhieb schleiffrei gelungen, das avid system ist echt genial einfach und top. ja radeln werd ich dann wohl am sonntag mal in der heimat mit dem ssp. und am montag mit dem renner in wettkampfgeschwindigkeit, hoffentlich ist da schönes wetter.

@matsch: das beachen fällt aus, zuviel wasser von oben.

an alle mal ein schönes woende mit wenig schlamm.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (29. April 2006)

Zum Thema Spanner fand ich dies:





PS: Wen hat die Graupelwolke heute nicht erwischt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (29. April 2006)

im april muss man eben in den tag hinein leben...meine nase hat mich genau im richtigen moment einer sonnigen runde versichert
*morgen am johannistor gegen 16.00 uhr eine ruhige runde?*
aber wirklich eine ruhige, ich habe mich endlich überwuden morgen meinen jährlichen leistungstest zu absolvieren, danach ist es mit der kraft nicht mehr weit her...


----------



## matsch (30. April 2006)

ich bin gestern nur durch die sonne geradelt   hab aber wieder einen heissen moment mit einem auto gehabt. diesmal am fuchsturm wo der weg sehr eng ist. der typ war verdammt schnell unterwegs... also hab ich mich für die linke seite entscheiden da bremsen nicht mehr so drin war.  bin dann 40-50cm an der stossstange vorbeigeschrammelt und hab mich dann in den linken abhang verzogen   wie der ulle halt .  naja nichts passiert bis auf eine pulserhöhung in den kritischen bereich. 

ok ich versuch mal heute 16 uhr da zu sein, kann aber noch nichts genaueres sagen. hat das steiltier / falko eigentlich telefon?

bye
matscher


----------



## steiltyp (30. April 2006)

man hat telephon-schicke ich aber lieber mal per privater nachricht-wegen dit spams


----------



## matsch (30. April 2006)

@steiltyp: ok danke. ich bin heute leider nicht dabei. mache auch ne ganz ruhige tour mit meiner schwester. erholung muss sein  
also euch viel spassss!


----------



## steiltyp (30. April 2006)

ha heute ist mir mal wieder klar geworden was training und was spaß ist-zum glück kann ich mich in diesem jahr noch auf reinen spaß beschränken-man ist ja auch noch so wahnsinnig nach einer weile am schweren training spaß zu finden...


----------



## steiltyp (30. April 2006)

na ich schreibe jetzt einfach mal eine zeit rein, wenn jemand auch eine schöne feiertagsrunde drehen möchte, aber zu einer anderen zeit, dann bitte schreiben!
wer ist dabei am 1.Mai?*montag 13.00 uhr am johannistor*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (1. Mai 2006)

sieht so aus als wäre ich heute dabei. kann aber 15 min. später werden. jetzt hab ich es gar nicht geschafft deine telefonnummer aufzuschreiben. bitte nochmal schicken (per pn natürlich!).
bis dann
matthias


----------



## steiltyp (1. Mai 2006)

hier meine nummer für jeden, außer den spam-computern sichtbar:


----------



## Benji (1. Mai 2006)

@all: hallöchen, hallöchen ihr spamer ;-). na alles frisch in jenas bergen. also matsch du und die autos, das wird ja immer unheimlicher mit dir. also ich hab mich heut schön beim zeitfahren ausgetobt, war sehr spaßig aber ich hab mal wieder gesehn das ich noch viel nachholen muss an training. die kraft ist eindeutig da aber sie bleibt nicht lange und das gibt mir zu denken. nuja, also die woche hab ich den ssp mit in jena, die prinzessin läuft leider noch nicht und die woche schaff ich es auch nicht sie zum gehen zu bringen, weil mal wieder feiern im großen stile anstehen. 

@phiro: kennst du einen marcus diller (fuji), der hat mich heut nämlich mal ganz heftig verblasen, zum glück war der eine altersklasse unter mir, hab mich ja fast geschämt als der vorbeigezogen ist, ich dachte ich stehe.

ansonsten allen mal einen schönen start in die woche.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (1. Mai 2006)

@benji:





> marcus diller (fuji),


oha da hat der benji es ja mit echten brocken zutun gehabt, ich kenne marcus diller recht gut-war auch mal im suhler verein-er war immer eine klasse höher als ich und ist es auch noch, übrigens ist er sicher einer der besten deutschen cc-fahrer in seiner altersklasse...ich bin nur mal ein bergzeitfahren gegen ihn und rene tann und gilber möhring gefahren habe leider eine gute halbe minute verloren, schlecht war es trotzdem nicht, also war es sicher keine schande für dich-er war übrigens auch mal thüringer landesmeister im bergzeitfahren auf dem rr

willst du dann auch die mec mit dem ssp fahren -schreib mal rein, wenn du zeit hast, dann können wir mal wieder eine runde drehen-auch eine ssp-gerechte
_*bei mir klappt es mittwoch 16.00 uhr am spittelplatz*_


----------



## Benji (1. Mai 2006)

okay, danke für die info, hab mir schon irgendsowas gedacht das der typ ne echte größe ist, hätte mich auch gewundert. war echt übel wie der vorbei kam, und ich hatte null chance dranzubleiben, nich mal 20 meter. und der war 2 minuten nach mir gestartet und hat mir dann noch mal bestimmt 2 abgenommen und das auf 29km.
also ssp und mec ist definitiv negativ, bis dahin muss die kleine laufen, und dafür werd ich alles geben ;-). 
aber die woche könnnen wir bestimmt mal ne runde drehn. ich meld mich, aber mitwoch klingt schonmal gut.

mfg der b

p.s.: für alle die es interessiert: http://www.rhoensport.de/html/rhoensport/radclub/ergebnislisten/ergebnislisten.html


----------



## matsch (1. Mai 2006)

@benji: keine sorge... bin heute doch gut über den parkour gekommen. und ohne feindberührung (autos). jedoch kommt das steiltier mit den ellenbogen immer nähr  
ok dann geb mal gas das die princess noch zum laufen kommt und feier nicht so viel. leider verpasse ich ja die spowi-party   

von meiner seite kann die woche sicher nicht nochmal mit euch fahren. und dann bin ich erstmal bis zum 19 wech...
werde versuchen auch in spanien mal ein fahrrad zu besteigen. vielleicht höhentraining in der serra nevada   

bye
matthias


----------



## Falko1_de (1. Mai 2006)

den versuch, das am 1. mai übervölkerte weimar zu besuchen, haben wir zugunsten einer promifahrt mit theresa senff und einer modellflugshow bei mechelroda aufgegeben. da ich mürrisch auf asphalt reagiere, ging es auf einem zickzack-kurs durch die wälder bei buchfart zum karolinenturm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bei ausgiebigen pausen würdigten wir den feiertag und simpelten in verschiedenen fächern. übrigens sind auf dem stern einge der beliebtesten wege durch holzfällung undurchdringlich.


----------



## martn (2. Mai 2006)

boah, heute war der cactus cup in dd. eisenhartes cc gebolze... ich kann übrigens dieses frühstück für wettkampftage empfehlen:


----------



## Benji (2. Mai 2006)

@matsch: wie bis 19.? da is doch mec und du bist doch mit uns dort am start oder wie jetz? johh party wird hart, nen kumpel hat die woche noch hochzeit und die spowiparty soll der junggesellenabschied werden, mir schwand schon böses....

@falko: man man man, ihr macht ja sachen, ich quäl mich durch die rhönsche botanik und ihr fahrt mit hübschen mädels spazieren. 

@martn: mhhhh, schmecken lassen, fällt mir da nur ein. aber seit wann bolzt du cc, kennt man ja garnicht von dir ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (2. Mai 2006)

da hast du recht, da ist der mec. und da dass mit spanien ganz plötzlich kam muss ich nun den mec ausfallen lassen. aber vielleicht auch ganz gut. den das teil ist ja schon hart  
werde dann später ins renngeschehen einsteigen  

ach bei den rennradlern war ne schöne frau dabei? für mich sah die gruppe aus wie ein grosser bus. also bin ich mit meinem mtb ganz hinten eingestiegen....

war aber ne schöne sache gestern! nur zuviel lange feldwege mit gegenwind und leichten steigungen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (2. Mai 2006)

Benjiund ihr fahrt mit hübschen mädels spazieren.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> na lange sind wir nicht auf der straße mitgerollt, obwohl es sehr bequem war, denn die autos gasen einen so voll ...


----------



## Benji (2. Mai 2006)

@matsch: naja ob spanien oder altenberg is natürlich keine frage, aber das mit der härte seh ich anders, man kann ja auch langsam fahren ;-).
aber trotzdem viel spaß.

@steiltyp: die kenn ich doch irgendwo her, wann war dein leistungstest eigentlich (hab sowas gelesen)?

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (2. Mai 2006)

haha, da hat sich der falko doch mal wieder falsch eingelockt, ich finde so schöne bilder nicht...
@benji:habe meinen mini-frühjahrstest am letzten sonntag durchgezogen
*sehr zu empfehlen morgen 16.00 am spittelplatz im sommer bei angesagten 27 celsen und sonne radeln :hübf:*


----------



## Benji (2. Mai 2006)

@steiltyp: also genau kann ich nicht sagen ob ich es morgen schaffe mit dem radeln, hab abends was vor. wie isn der test gelaufen? und vorallem was wurde getestet?

mfg der b


----------



## martn (2. Mai 2006)

das war die erste mai veranstaltung, der rennmodus war vorher nich bekannt und hätte alles mögliche sien können. vor zwei jahren wars nen classic downhill und letztes jahr nen uphill zeitfahren (wobei da jeweils vorher bekannt). aber auhc nich schlecht, ma wieder dran erinnert zu werden, warum ich cc nich fahre...


----------



## steiltyp (2. Mai 2006)

@benji: ach, nimm diesen kleinen test doch nicht so ernst! das war was rein privates-ich bin ja immer im formaufbau (weil ich noch wachse und die hormone kommen)und da wollen wir die leistungsfähigkeit (in watt) nach dem winter mal prüfen-das heißt ich strampel mich ab bis zum umfallen, mit 50 watt steigerung nach 3 min. und falko schreibt als trainer die pulse auf...zufrieden bin ich nicht gans (-braten), aber die jährliche steigerung konnte ich trotzdem verbuchen


----------



## Falko1_de (2. Mai 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> wie isn der test gelaufen? und vorallem was wurde getestet?


wir danken dem kraftsportstudio mammut, wo wir den till testen durften.

für alle neugierigen:

der test besteht aus zwei teilen.

teil 1, der medizinische 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




teil 2, der spochtliche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




damit erübrigen sich alle weiteren fragen


----------



## Benji (2. Mai 2006)

ohh danke für die infos ;-). war ja auch nur rein interessehalber. wegen morgen geb ich mir mühe das ich da bin.

@falko: wie kann man denn eigentlich rampentest und stufentest miteinander vergleichen, ich hab doch vor einiger zeit mal nen test gemacht, der aber leider ein rampentest war (was m.e. in der testdiagnostik relativ selten ist) und meistens werden ja dann auch die vergleichswerte aus den stufentests gezogen, hab auch leider bis jetzt nix zur vergleichbarkeit gefunden. und da du ja immer so gute links am start hast (ich sag nur kälteapplikation) dacht ich mir, ich befrag dich mal dazu.

ansonsten gn8


----------



## Falko1_de (2. Mai 2006)

So, jetzt bin ich erst mal richtig angemeldet ...

Also Benji, du fährts das Kamel langsam rückwärts an die Rampe ran, dann zwei Ziegelsteine, festhalten und dann ...

Das waren wir doch schon mal am simpeln bis deine Kette riss 

Wenn du den linearen Rampentest meinst, der kann ja gut und gerne 12 bis 15 Minuten dauern, da hast du das Gleiche durch. als ob du dich eine Viertelstunde über die 3 Minuten "breiten" Rampen bis 350 Watt quälst. Sind halt dann Ministufen.
Entscheidend ist die Leistung, die nicht mehr durch Pulsveränderung kompensiert wird, sondern durch blaues Anlaufen oder 
der Mann mit dem Hammer kommt und haut dich vom Ergometer.
Der Puls kommt nur immer etwas verzögert oder übereifrig nach und regelt sich nach zwei Minuten ein. Da es da individuell Unterschiede gibt, einigte man sich wohl auf drei Minuten.
Der "steile" Rampentest ist einfach zu kurz (2 Minuten). Soll ja. Ist nur zur Feststellung der Maximalleistung fürs Intervalltraining gedacht.

Viel Spaß dann an der Rampe.

Unter Bühnenkünstlern gibt es auch die Bezeichnung "Rampensau". Hat dann aber weniger mit der Leistung sondern mit dem Auftreten zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (2. Mai 2006)

ohhh, der blöde alzheimer, wir hatten das thema wirklich schon??
nun gut mir ist einiges klar geworden.
übrigens, schönes bild ;-)
jetzt ist aber wirklich bettgehzeit.

mfg der b


----------



## phiro (2. Mai 2006)

@Benji

wegen dem Markus Diller ....

kenne den ganz gut, ist ja gewissermaßen ein halber Teamkollege bzw. Markenkollege von mir

im Normalfall ist der schon ne Ecke besser als ich (obwohl jünger), ist letztes Jahr Nationalfahrer Junioren gewesen, Platz 2 bei der DM und Teilnahme bei WM und EM ...
jetzt isser halt U23, keine Ahnung warum er dort (Zeitfahren) als U19 aufgeführt ist, vielleicht ne etwas komische Alterseinteilung 

aber das WE vorher in Münsingen ist er ausgestiegen, meinte dann nachm Rennen zu mir, dass er kaum Luft bekommen hat, war scheinbar vorher krank und hat immer noch leichte Probleme, deshalb ist er aktuell noch weit von ner Topform entfernt 
aber der Martin hat ja schon ne Hammerzeit vorgelegt und überlegen gewonnen, scheint ja doch langsam in Schwung zu kommen, weil er z.B. aufm Sachsenring am Ostersamstag noch etwas Probleme hatte, aber jetzt fast nen 40er Schnitt ... 

Platz 6 für dich ist doch ok, hast ja die letzte Zeit nicht soviel machen können  

gruß Phil


----------



## Falko1_de (3. Mai 2006)

@ benji

hier guckst du

http://www.radlabor.de/Downloads.htm


----------



## Benji (3. Mai 2006)

@all: grad klingeelte es an der tür, post! geil; vorbau, pedale, griffe und barends sind soeben in meinen Besitz geraten. werd wohl heut auf dem weg zum polterabend mal zuhause vorbeischnicken und das zeugs abliefern, mein mech (dad) wird sich sicher liebevoll der teile annehmen :freu:

@phiro: "...aktuell noch von topform entfernt..." ..hüstel, war echt hammer wie der vorbeigezogen kam, und ich konnt nicht mal 30m das hinterrad halten, hat mich schon etwas angek*tzt. naja, 6.platz hat ich letztes jahr schon, aber die strecke war ja auch nicht ohne, und ich bin am vortag noch ne straffe ssp runde gefahren, aber spaß hats trotzdem gemacht. in nächster zeit hab ich aber andere prioritäten, sprich das gelände ruft.

@falko: ohh, danke für den link, muss mich da mal einlesen, sind ja interessante sachen dabei. sehn uns ja dann sicher nachher.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (3. Mai 2006)

ihr macht mir angst. vergesst ma bei soviel theorie und labortests nich das fahren und den spass daran.


----------



## Benji (3. Mai 2006)

fahrn tun wir noch genug, wir beschäftigen uns aber auch nebenher gern mit wissenschaft, und wenn die sich dann noch mit dem hobby verbinden lässt, warum nicht. ob das nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht, will ich mal dahinstellen. aber lesen hab ich gehört, soll nicht schaden. aber bei dem wetter solte man sich nicht zu lange drinnen aufhalten, es drohen sonst unkontrollierte beinzuckungen.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (3. Mai 2006)

jo, das zucken hab ich schon, deswegen schwing ich mich jetz auch auf ne kleine runde... jeder betreibts halt leicht anders. eben als ich mein trikot aus der kiste genommen hab, klimperten kronkorken in der trikottasche... es duftet beim anziehen auch leicht hopfig, mhhh

/edit: der cactus cup muss in seinem namen doch noch geehrt werden, der vorderreifen is platt. na wenigstens isses ncih im rennen passiert, ^^ jetz schnell flicken, damit ich loskann...


----------



## Falko1_de (3. Mai 2006)

*Jetzt gleich (Mi) 16:00 Treffpunkt Spittelplatz*
Regenkleidung ist voraussichtlich nicht notwendig.


----------



## steiltyp (3. Mai 2006)

war ja heute eine super tour mit suuuuuuuuuuuuuper wetter, was will man mehr?
schade nur, dass die biker vom b&s plötzlich weg waren, ohne zu sagen wo es hin gehen soll, als falko gerade die funktion des wasserträgers erfüllte-da war der zug weg
sind dann zu zweit noch ein anstiegchen gefahren
@canyonbiker:machen die bow-jungs das immer so-nich so toll
@matsch:wenn du hier noch mal reinschaust-dein urlaub lohnt sich die nächsten tage leider nicht so richtig-für uns gut
*morgen bei wieder super wetter fahre ich ab 17.00 vom spittelplatz, möchte jemand mit?*


----------



## Falko1_de (3. Mai 2006)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> ihr macht mir angst. vergesst ma bei soviel theorie und labortests nich das fahren und den spass daran.



http://www.uni-styrum.de/assets/images/zentrifuge_montage.jpg

wie verfahren wir eigentlich mit phiro, der die 888 einfach ignoriert?


----------



## phiro (3. Mai 2006)

Falko1_de schrieb:
			
		

> wie verfahren wir eigentlich mit phiro, der die 888 einfach ignoriert?



ups, gar nicht mitbekommen, wie peinlich, da schaffe ich endlich auch mal sone schöne Zahl und dann merk ichs nichtmal   

@benji

der ist sicher auch so schnell gewesen, aber die Zeit ist für ihn trotzdem nicht wirklich sehr gut, da würde im Normalfall ohne die Krankheit sicher noch was gehen, aber besser so für dich


----------



## Falko1_de (4. Mai 2006)

Memo
jetzt gleich (Do) 17:00 Treffpunkt Spittelplatz


----------



## Benji (4. Mai 2006)

also ich bin ja für diese woche abgemeldet mit radeln, zu viel feierstreß.
aber die tour gestern war wirklich sehr nett.
noch was meinerseits zum mec, ich kann leider nur das sonntagrennen bestreiten, hab an dem wochenende ein kompaktseminar, welches extremst wichtig ist, also werd ich wohl erst samstag abend aufschlagen und sonntag fahren können.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (4. Mai 2006)

ich bin bis dienstag mittach da, biste denn montag mit feiern fertich?


----------



## steiltyp (4. Mai 2006)

heute wieder eine 3-stunden-sonnen-tour in richtung weimar, ein par neue wege waren auch dabei-ich staune wie locker ich diese zeitdauer mitlerweile runterspule und fürchte, dass meine cc-qualitäten schwinden
ich gehe jetzt erst mal unter die dusche-die wege sind staub-trocken
*morgen freitagstour ab 16.00 vom spittelplatz*


----------



## Falko1_de (4. Mai 2006)

das steiltier befüchtet berechtigt:

es wird immer schneller langsamer <-> ich werd immer langsamer schneller

hamm heut ne menge links liegenlassen:

göwschwitz-funkturmsüd-schorba-magdala-thüringenweg-catharinenturm-kiliansroda-hainturm-belvedere-taubach-lehnstedt-großschwabhausen-schlappnachhausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (5. Mai 2006)

Letzter Aufruf für heute:

Ich starte *jetzt gleich 17:00 am Spittelplatz *(DasTier ist schon unterwegs) zu einer gemütlichen Runde


----------



## steiltyp (5. Mai 2006)

jo, jo heute konnte ich mich mal wieder richtig in trance





fahren auf den geilen anstiegen und den zugehörigen super abfahrten meiner liiiiiiiiiieblingsstrecke zur leuchtenburg-übrigens ist noch ein heißer anstieg am anfang zu der neuen knackigen abfahrt am ende dazugekommen
also falls ihr endlich eure differenziert gearteten prüfungen zustande gebracht habt und euch frei und stark fühlt kann ich euch diesen trail nur empfehlen
*morgen bin ich zeitig unterwegs würde mich aber ein wenig anpassen*


----------



## Benji (5. Mai 2006)

@martn: montag geht, aber um acht muss ich daheeme sein. also lass uns am sonntag nochmal kontakt tätigen.

@rest: ich werd wohl nächste woche die prinzessin in die jenaer gefilde schleppen, einige arbeiten möcht ich noch erledigt wissen, aber ich denke mitte der woche läuft die kleine :megafreu:

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (6. Mai 2006)

*Jetzt gleich*
(Sa) 12:00 Treffpunkt Spittelplatz
90 Minuten Landgrafenplateau


----------



## Falko1_de (7. Mai 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd wohl nächste woche die prinzessin in die jenaer gefilde schleppen ... mitte der woche läuft die kleine


nein nein, eine prinzessin lässt man nicht laufen!


----------



## steiltyp (7. Mai 2006)

*wer will mit? 13.30 jetzt am spittelplatz!*
irgendwie muss man doch gegen die schönwettertotehose ankämpfen


----------



## Benji (7. Mai 2006)

also ich bin grad erst von der hochzeit rein, werd auch gleich erstmal nach heuse tingeln und dann heut abend wieder da sein, natürlich mit der prinzessin. morgen dann zum leitung kürzen und umwerfer anbau in den laden und dann gehts rund. 

@martn: das montagsangebot steht noch? wann hastn gedacht?

mfg der b


----------



## martn (7. Mai 2006)

weiß nich, aber ich brauch km in die beine. vllt sogar ne jenaumrundung. du weißt, es is nich mehr lange zur mad east. muss aber vorher nochma mindestens zum ritzel. ma sehn, wann ich ausm bett komme.
wann biste heute in jena? ich fahr nachhe rmit horst. so 1730 oder so.


----------



## steiltyp (7. Mai 2006)

hu, da ist ja mal wieder mit jemandem zu rechnen...
@benji:da warst du dir aber schnell sicher, dass das zwischen euch beiden klappt-heißt das nach der hochzeit immer noch prinzessin?
@martn:wegen den trainingskilometern hättest du nach jan ullrich mal über den giro nachdenken sollen...
*ankündigung für mittwoch 16.00 uhr am spittelplatz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (8. Mai 2006)

@steiltyp: also beim mittwoch würd ich mich gern einklingen. meld mich aber vorher nochmal.

@martn: das mit dem mec hast du ja sicher mitbekommen, ich werd nur den sonntag fahren, aber hoffentlich noch den samstag abend dabei sein.

mfg der b


----------



## Benji (9. Mai 2006)

geil, geil, geil. hab grad mein prinzesschen abgeholt. und hab dann gleich mal ne runde gedreht. kam mir am anfang sehr langsam vor, hab dann hinten noch etwas luft nachgetankt und dann flog die kleine aber wie ne eins. das fahrgefühl ist natürlich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber die bremsen und die reifen sind ne wucht. 
eine blöde sache hab ich noch entdeckt, ich wollt an meinen schuhen die neuen cleats montieren, aber die alten haben sich gewehrt wie sau, nun is eine schraube rund und die dinger gehen nicht mehr ab, bin ich halt erstmal die alten gefahren, war etwas suboptimal. werd ich mir wohl noch neue schuhe zulegen müssen, oder die alten pedale fahren.
ansonsten mal bis morgen 16uhr am spittelplatz.

@phiro: was ist mit dir morgen um 16uhr?

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (9. Mai 2006)

@phiroh ja mal prominente teilnahme, ich würde mich freuen 
@benji:nun ist es leider zu spät mit deiner schraube-ich habe meine mit etwas kriechöl über nacht stehen lassen, dann ging es-etwas geduld braucht man eben
warscheinlich ging es am anfang etwas langsam, weil du soviel mit den tollen bremsen gebremst hast...
*ERINNERUNG:mittwoch 16.00 spittelplatz*


----------



## Falko1_de (9. Mai 2006)

EMPFANG DER PRINZESSIN MITTWOCH 16:00 SPITTELPLATZ

ich melde mich ebenfalls an. zum    . zum mitreisen bin ich nicht schnell genug, denn falls phiro kommt ...




kann aber auch passieren, dass ich irgendwoimstausteckenbleibe, ihr könnt dann ruhig los, denn b&s geht ja dann 18:00


----------



## Hupert (9. Mai 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> eine blöde sache hab ich noch entdeckt, ich wollt an meinen schuhen die neuen cleats montieren, aber die alten haben sich gewehrt wie sau, nun is eine schraube rund und die dinger gehen nicht mehr ab...
> mfg der b




Rausbohren, hab ich vorgestern erst bei jemand machen müssen....


----------



## Falko1_de (9. Mai 2006)

weil wir grad wieder großmutters trickkiste offen haben:

wie entfernt/vermeidet der ambitionierte mountainbiker die schwielen an den händen? prinzessinen mögen das nicht.
(ernst gemeinte zuschriften wandern unweigerlich in den papierkrb)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (10. Mai 2006)

das mit dem aufbohren werd ich dann wohl auch machen müssen, neue schuhe gibt das bugdet zur zeit echt nicht her, und außerdem wüßt ich nicht welche ich nehme sollte.
das mit den schwielen kommt doch vom arbeiten, da würd ich sagen, falko, du machst da was falsch ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## phiro (10. Mai 2006)

@benji 

freut mich das es nun soweit ist und du wieder voll dabei bist  
gib der Lady ordentlich die Sporen  

@all

heute klappts leider nicht, wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber ich hab 14-16 Uhr Vorlesung und dann später nochn Tutorium  
werde nachher gleich mal ne Runde fahren 
euch dann mal viel Spaß, Wetter ist ja immernoch top  

ich hätte aber auch nen möglichen Termin, kann den ja schonmal bekannt geben, vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit ... wäre nächsten Dienstag (16.05.) so 13 oder 14 Uhr --> ist zwar noch etwas hin, aber schonmal vorab  

gruß


----------



## Benji (10. Mai 2006)

schade halt, nuja der dienstag ist schonmal programmiert. 

ich freu mich zumindest wie ein schnitzel auf heut nachmittag.

@hupert: was hast du eigentlich mit der Schuhplatte gemacht, nachdem du die schraube raushattest, die ist doch dann sicher hin. gibts die dann einzeln zu kaufen? ich dachte die sind immer nur bei den (neuen) schuhen dabei.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (10. Mai 2006)

also mir ist wirklich schleierhaft wie die b&s es immer wieder schaffen mich und falko loszuwerdennun ja vielleicht beim nächsten mal
@canyonbiker:wo seid ihr denn diesmal wieder langgefahren?
aber ich möchte nicht meckern, es sind auch so bei dieser tollen sonne 3h geworden
@phiro:ich kann am dienstag leider nicht, da komme ich erst 16.30 aus der schule und fahre dann meißtens schwimmen-aber ich drehe meine runden noch oft genug, dass es mal klappt
*morgen 17.00 am spittelplatz*
bei solchem wetter


----------



## phiro (10. Mai 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> @phiro:ich kann am dienstag leider nicht, da komme ich erst 16.30 aus der schule und fahre dann meißtens schwimmen-aber ich drehe meine runden noch oft genug, dass es mal klappt



joa, das wird sicher mal was werden 

ist halt nur jetzt so, dass ich die nächsten Wochen wieder mehr Straße fahren werde, nachdem ich jetzt seit ca. 3,5 Wochen ausschließlich MTB gefahren bin ist das mal wieder wichtig für die Form (längere ruhige GA-Einheiten) 
ich werd versuchen immer mal was anzubieten, aber bei mir isses durch die Wettkämpfe am WE etwas eingeschränkt, dann noch die teils wirklich idiotischen Unizeiten ...  

gruß


----------



## Hupert (10. Mai 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> @hupert: was hast du eigentlich mit der Schuhplatte gemacht, nachdem du die schraube raushattest, die ist doch dann sicher hin. gibts die dann einzeln zu kaufen? ich dachte die sind immer nur bei den (neuen) schuhen dabei.
> 
> mfg der b




Ne Schraube mit Rechtsgewinde bohrt man immer mit nem linken Bohrer raus, welcher bevorzugt etwas kleiner als der Kerndurchmesser des Gewindes deiner Schuhplatte sein sollte. Leider sind die Schrauben für die Cleats meist aus Edelstahl und so solltest du doch über etwas handwerkliches Geschick oder nen Hartmetallspiralbohrer und die dafür angebrachte Feinfühligkeit verfügen. Ich kann mich aber ma kundig machen ob man die Schuhplatten nachkaufen kann... Was sinds denn für Boots?

Gruß vom Robert

PS: Laß mal nen Pic von deiner "Prinzessin" blicken...


----------



## Benji (11. Mai 2006)

@steiltyp: mich seit ihr ja auch losgeworden, aber bei mir war wirklich nix mehr drin, ich hab gedacht ich muss abbrechen, aber ich schiebs jetzt mal auf den schweren rucksack und den anflug einer erkältung (ja, auch sowas gibts bei dem wetter). aber war ne schön flotte runde die wir gedreht haben. morgen (na gut heute) bin ich dann wieder definitiv am start, und diesmal ohne rucksack.

@phiro: wie jetzt nächste woche rennrad, na dann sag das doch, ich bin doch da sehr flexibel. 

@hupert: das mit den cleats hab ich verstanden, werde das am woende mal versuchen, natürlich mit hilfe. schuhe sind ganz normale adidas el moro, schon etwas älter, aber saubequem. das mit dem pic leite ich in die wege, mal sehn wanns klappt.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (11. Mai 2006)




----------



## walinski (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo Mountainbiker

ich möchte es auch in diesem Jahr nicht verpassen, Euch persönlich zum 5.MTB-Marathon nach Biesenrode einzuladen. 
Wir werden auch in diesem Jahr keine Mühen scheuen, um wieder ein schönes MTB-Rennen auf die Beine zu stellen. 
Gleichzeitig finden in diesem Jahr auch die Landesmeisterschaften für Sachsen Anhalt und Gäste im MTB-Marathon bei uns statt. 
Den Startschuß dazu werden der Weltmeister Uwe Raab und der doppel Olympiasieger Andreas Hajek am 18.6. um 9.00Uhr geben.
Ich würde mich freuen, viele von Euch bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen.
Weitere Infos und Anmeldung unter: www.mtb-biesenrode.de

Mit sportlichem Gruß
Dirk Walinski
Org.-Team


----------



## Falko1_de (11. Mai 2006)

DasTier lädt heute schon ein für
Do 17:00 Spittelplatz
(ich bin schon eher am kurbeln)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (11. Mai 2006)

ich werde mich für die nächsten drei tage in das volleyballlager verabschieden




*ich fahre wieder mittwoch 16.00 vom spittelplatz*


----------



## screamer (11. Mai 2006)

Guten Abend Liebe Freunde des Mountainbikens
Ich bin das WE ausnahmsweise mal wieder hier und werde ne Runde biken.
Was haltet ihr von Freitag, also morgen.
Ich habe um 15Uhr schluss mit FH.
Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat meldet euch hier im Forum!


----------



## phiro (11. Mai 2006)

@benji

nene, haste mich falsch verstanden ... 

nexten Dienstag will ich schon MTB fahren, meinte nur das es die nächste Zeit etwas schwieriger wird, da mehr RR als MTB aufm Plan steht 
aber ich will doch auch mal dein neues Gefährt sehen 

gruß


----------



## Benji (12. Mai 2006)

joh, war ne super runde gestern mit steiltyp. wir waren mal richtung rabenschüssel unterwegs, als zubringer diente der allzeit beliebte rote wanderweg, bis auf 2 weidezäune und einige tretmienen war eigentlich alles im lot. okay die steilen berge waren eher nix für mich und till hat mich immer schön abgehängt, aber die 20kg gewicht machen sich da schon bemerkbar.;-)

@falko: hoffentlich sieht man sich am sonntag. heut kann ich nich, hab uni bis acht.

@steiltyp: dir viel spaß beim volleyball spielen.

@walinski: danke für die einladung, hab schon einiges von eurem marathon gehört, ob ich es dieses jahr mal schaffe vorbei zukommen weiß ich aber noch nicht.

@phiro: na das hab ich mir doch gedacht das du die prinzessin sehn willst. das mit dem rr wäre aber nicht das problem geworden. also sehn wir uns am dienstag mit dem MTB. 

@screamer: ich muss mich leider in der uni rumdrücken, aber schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (12. Mai 2006)




----------



## Benji (12. Mai 2006)

??

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (15. Mai 2006)

wann eröffnet endlich der neue radladen am steinweg?
und
werden zur eröffnung kostenlos schraubenstummel aus den schuhplatten rausgebohrt?


----------



## Benji (15. Mai 2006)

@falko: na das wäre eine schöne aktion. aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen.

@phiro: wo und wann treffen wir uns morgen?

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (15. Mai 2006)

*schon wieder pitschnass geworden*

mit an wahrscheinlichkeit grenzender gewissheit bin ich heute mit füßlingen unterwegs gewesen - und schon wieder nasse schuhe. diesmal durchgeschwitzt, denn hier gibts trotz gewitter weit und breit keine pfütze. na ja, eine. hinten in löbstedt am rapsfeld. die reicht aber kaum über den halben weg.
meine montur erinnerte an monaco im märz, wo damen bei gleichen temperaturen die pelzmäntel ausführen. allerdings haben die vielleicht nichts drunter ...





zwei neuigkeiten noch:

die seitlich abfallende stelle unter der kunitzburg ist repariert worden, der hang ist abgestützt, der weg wieder da.

an den winterlingen hat man jede menge tolle sprunghürden ausgelegt. bergab keine leistung - ich hab sie bergauf genommen. die schulter hat gut mitgemacht, es wird langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (16. Mai 2006)

wo oder was ist "winterling"????

das mit der kunitzburg hab ich letzte woche auch schon feststellen dürfen.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (16. Mai 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> wo oder was ist "winterling"????


jemand der bei diesem wetter mit füßlingen radelt 






Im Februar/März blühen die Winterlinge als imposante "Massenerscheinung" im Rautal Jenas. 
Der Winterling ist ein mediterranes Hahnenfußgewächs, welches im 17. Jh. mit südländischen Rebstöcken in die angrenzenden Weinberge kam. 
Er steht unter Naturschutz.


----------



## Benji (16. Mai 2006)

ach jetzt versteh ich, ich dachte, das ist irgendein berg, den ich noch nicht kenn. nuja, nun weiß ich das auch. schön wenn man noch was lernen kann. so ich hoffe das sich phiro hier mal meldet und ein statement zur heutigen tour abgibt. ich sitz ja hier wie auf heißen kohlen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (16. Mai 2006)

hallo, du fakir, siehst du auch diese dicken wolken, die es jetzt heranschiebt?






die wettervorhersage spricht jedoch nch nicht von regen ...

*aber wo ist phiro?*


----------



## Benji (16. Mai 2006)

ich seh nix, auch donnerwetter sagt nix. ich geh erstmal essen jetzt. wenn sich der herr nicht meldet werd ich wohl trainingsfrei machen. bin eh etwas erkältet und will ja am woende etwas aufs trapez bringen.





mfg der b


----------



## Benji (16. Mai 2006)

also phiro hat per sms gemeldet. wir fahren 14.30uhr ab arbeitsamt. hoffe das das wetter so bleibt.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (16. Mai 2006)

nun hat die "promi"-tour wirklich noch geklappt







gerne jederzeit wieder


----------



## steiltyp (16. Mai 2006)

*ich möchte erinnern an morgen 16.00 am spittelplatz*


----------



## Benji (16. Mai 2006)

promitour! klingt gut, ich habs mich noch zum landgrafen gequält und bin dann das rosental runter nach zwätzen. war dann schön breit und musste mich prompt erstmal hinlegen und pennen. also ich werd morgen dann mal aussetzen müssen. erstens in anbetracht der tatsache das ich am woende ein rennen hab und nicht überziehen will und auch nochmal in die heimat tingeln muss.

mfg der b


----------



## Canyonbiker (16. Mai 2006)

@steiltyp: morgn isses leider auch bei mir nich möglich zu kommen, da das radl zur Zeit demontiert is und ich zusätzlich noch fahrschule hab... 
(n anders radl hätt ich ja noch auftreiben können, aber naja, so wirds trotzdem nüscht)
@hupert: haste schon infos? wär toll...


----------



## Falko1_de (17. Mai 2006)

*@ benji*  *?*

Kurzfristig wurde noch in die Wege geleitet, dass auf den Strecken der MAD EAST die »Ostdeutsche Singlespeed-Meisterschaft« ausgetragen wird.
Die Sieger werden mit originellen Shirts von der »1. Mai-Brigade« aus Dresden gekürt.
http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=11477&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Falko1_de (17. Mai 2006)

bike'n snow nennt auf der homepage ab heute 18:*30* als startzeit


----------



## Otti der 2. (17. Mai 2006)

Die Abendrunde bei *Bike and Snow * (www.bikeandsnow.com) läuft seit letztem Mittwoch nun wieder ab 18.30 Uhr. Start ist am Laden. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal dort, greetings Thomas.


----------



## Benji (17. Mai 2006)

so nun das erste offizielle foto, ich weiß einige kennen die prinzessin schon, aber  nun halt ganz offiziell.







 der b


----------



## steiltyp (17. Mai 2006)

heute war ein schönes horizontalencruising mit b&s angesagt-leider hat mich wieder ein stein mit einem flankenschnitt gestoppt, zum glück hat es den flicken nicht zu weit heraus gedrückt-ein mückenstich hätte gereicht und bm
*morgen wieder 17.00 spittelplatz*


----------



## Falko1_de (17. Mai 2006)

war ne sehr schöne tour mit b+s
lediglich team chat war pannengeplagt
gut, wenns in jena passiert, ist man für die alpen geübt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (18. Mai 2006)

und das beim norbert? ich dachte das passiert nur dem renn-ralf. 

mfg der b


----------



## phiro (18. Mai 2006)

auch von meiner Seite aus noch ein Dank für die schöne Tour mit Falko und Benji am Dienstag, schade das ich nicht mehr Zeit hatte
hoffe das wir das mal möglichst bald wiederholen können 

und nochmals Sorry für die nichtvorhandene Kommunikation meinerseits, war einfach ne ganze Woche nicht mehr in meinem Mail-Postfach und kam auch bis Dienstag Abend nicht ins Netz rein, aber hat ja noch geklappt

schönes WE schonmal und @Benji bis Samstag Abend  

gruß Phil


----------



## steiltyp (18. Mai 2006)

ich bin nun auch zum schönwetterfahrer mutiert und werde bei diesem wetter lieber trockenübungen betreiben
*hoffentlich klappts morgen 14.00 am spittelplatz*


----------



## martn (18. Mai 2006)

benji, willste eigentlich wirklich mitm schalter nach altenberg kommen? ich würde  nämlich meinen, du hättest sonst titelchancen bei der ostdeutschen singlespeed meisterschaft, die wir spontan noch ausgerufen haben... sonntag nachm frühstück dürfen wir übrigens ersma den skihang hoch. das wird ein spass an den kurbelnden schalter geschultert vorbei zu joggen,


----------



## Benji (18. Mai 2006)

chancen? ich, nee ich glaub nich, wenn ich mir die konkurrenz anschauen bin ich mir sicher das das nix wird. und außerdem hab ich mir doch mit der prinzessin so viel mühe gegeben, das ich sie auch anständig nutzen möchte und mich nich an jedem anstieg verfluche warum ich mit einem gang rumfahre. also da bin ich dann lieber einer unter vielen der schaltet und nix reist.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (18. Mai 2006)

zur strafe wirst zur teilnahme am rollensprint genötigt und musst mehr bier trinken (halt ne, mehr biertrinken is ne schlechte strafe, weniger!)


----------



## Falko1_de (19. Mai 2006)

*trockenübung*





na, schon trocken?


----------



## Benji (19. Mai 2006)

okay, das kann ichj mir noch vorstellen, mal sehn ob ich rechtzeitig da bin, werd erst gegen 16.30uhr wegkommen. ich weiß auch leider nicht wie lange ich fahre bis dahin. nuja, ich geb mein bestes, aber bierchen muss schon sein.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (19. Mai 2006)

denn spute dich, weißte schon wo du langfahrn willst?
bin hier shcon am packen, 1300 gehts los... *hibbl*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (19. Mai 2006)

nö, weiß ich nich genau, entweder über dresden, oder halt chemnitz ab und dann quer rüber.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (19. Mai 2006)

wennde vor dd auf die neue a17 fährst und denn dd südvorstadt abfährst kommste genau auf die bundesstraße richtung tschechland.
bzw ich weiß garnich, ob die autobahn shcon weiter geht, bzw wie weit...


----------



## Falko1_de (19. Mai 2006)

*VORSICHT! DER STURM HAT VIELE ÄSTE UND AUCH BÄUME AUF DIE TRAILS GEWORFEN*


----------



## steiltyp (19. Mai 2006)

morgen ist für vormittag gutes wetter angesagt, 




also reißt sich auch ein langschläfer wie ich aus dem schlaf!! sowas kommt vielleich nicht so schnell wieder
*morgen 10.00 am johannistor!*


----------



## matsch (19. Mai 2006)

So wieder da! Und der Urlaub hat sich gelohnt. War richtig schick und wir haben den ganzen Süden Spaniens angesehen.  Weiss aber noch nicht ob ich morgen 10 Uhr schon wieder dabei bin. lust hätte ich ja schon .... Also ich melde mich nochmal.

Bye
Matthias


----------



## steiltyp (19. Mai 2006)

aha, hört man auch mal wieder was vom urlauber-bist du jetzt ein ausländer geworden?
hast du ein paar bilder aus dem paradies mitgebracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (19. Mai 2006)

ich sitz im seminar morgen früh.

@martn: okay ich werd es so probieren. phiro wollte mir aber auch noch seine route nennen. ich werd mich dann wohl spontan entscheiden, oder mal hören was mein mitfahrer sagt.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (19. Mai 2006)

mensch ich bin immernoch ein jenaer jung.... und was soll ich sagen. es war mal schön alles anzusehen aber so grüne wälder u. wiesen wie hier gibt es da nicht. 
leider hat das beste an der tour nicht geklappt. in der sierra nevada wollten wir den mulhacén (3482m-höchster berg des spanischen festlandes) besteigen. jedoch würde der regen ca. 1h-2h vor dem gipfel so häftig, so dass wir umdrehen mussten :-(

bilder dann nächste woche, da die digikam noch bei der freundin ist und meine analogen bilder noch nicht fertisch....

also vielleicht wenn das wetter passt bis morgen.


----------



## Falko1_de (19. Mai 2006)

hat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




schon geSMSt?


----------



## Benji (20. Mai 2006)

ich hab noch nix bekommen! nuja, werd mal noch sachen packen, damit wir dann pünktlich loskommen.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (20. Mai 2006)

*alle achtung*: der matsch!
macht nach nächtlicher rückkehr vom power-walking in portugal hier auf der runde zur leutraquelle und großbockedra 4 stunden das tempo, rasselt die abfahrten mit starrgabel+oberarmfederung runter, dass der helm nur so schlackert, eröffnet den zielspurt und verpasst den etappensieg nur um reifenbreite




wir hoffen, du hast deine bratwurst noch gefunden


----------



## matsch (20. Mai 2006)

ich war doch in spanien! 
und die bratwurst hab ich gegen einen döner eingetauscht! ist doch ernährungstechnisch besser als die wurst.  

so hat echt viel spass gemacht zu wieder zu radeln.


----------



## Falko1_de (20. Mai 2006)

ja, weiß auch nicht, wie ich auf portugal komme 
deshalb kam dir ja auch alles so spanisch vor ... 

wir werden ja bald bilder sehen


----------



## steiltyp (20. Mai 2006)

schön war die tour auf alle fälle-wir haben das wetter auch optimal genutzt-zum glück hat matsch gearbeitet, denn meine beine sind nach den trockenübungen immer noch schwer...


----------



## matsch (20. Mai 2006)

ich hab nicht gearbeitet ... ich wollte doch nur endlich in die stadt was essen ;-) und den zielsprint hab ich doch nicht verloren. ich hab doch nur das tempo für unseren sprinter hochgezogen. also alles in butter bei der jenaer crew!


----------



## Falko1_de (20. Mai 2006)

oh, dann hab *ich* ja verloren
hab einfach das hinterrad von mannschaft *rot* nicht halten können
das nächste mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (21. Mai 2006)

so der benji is vom mec zurück. war sehr geil, rollensprint gewonnnen, schlecht im zelt geschlafen, rennen einigermaßen begonnen, mit plattten gestopt worden, co2 kartusche ins gesicht gesprüht, halb platt 5-6km weiter, dann aufpumpen lassen, nochmal gas gegeben, aber schwere strecke, 3:55 am ende, platzierung weiß ich nich, wetter top, schön sonne, etwas schlamm, geile strecke mit allen was das herz begehrt, jetzt total platt aber glücklich wieder zuhause.

mfg der b

p.s.: das grillgut was gleich in mich wandern wird hab ich mir verdient 

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (21. Mai 2006)

gratulation zum rllensprint-sieg!





damit du zukünftig nie auf das grillgut warten musst, empfehle ich dir diesen rucksack


----------



## steiltyp (21. Mai 2006)

gratuliere ebenfalls-sprinten konntest du ja schon lange...
du scheinst im rennen ordentlich schnell gewesen zu sein, sogar mit behinderung





> mit plattten gestopt worden


bei welchem tempo lag denn die begrenzung?




das ist natürlich wirklich schade
-hast mit der patrone wohl die eigen plätte beheben wollen


----------



## martn (21. Mai 2006)

boah bin ich kaputt... gute 170km an 2 tagen auf teils hartem terrain ungefedert und ungeschaltet... plus das bergzeitfahren über 5km aus der kalten mit anschließendem lungenbrennen, bis der schmerz nachlässt... davor, dazwischen und danach jede menge bier... nach sonem wochenende merkt man, was man gemacht hat.
benji du tier auf der rolle!
war sehr erstaunt, dass meine beine heute wesentlich besser warn als gestern. und meine gedärme (warscheinlich, weil ich diesmal auf das power gel verzichtet hab).
ich brauch schlaf und nen ruhetag...


----------



## matsch (22. Mai 2006)

Na dann auch von mir Glückwunsch an euch beide!


----------



## Benji (22. Mai 2006)

ergebnisse gibts hier, ich bin ja überascht wie weit vorn ich bin, aber ich denke die teilnehmer die alle drei etappen gefahren sind, wurden da nicht berücksichtigt. aber egal hauptsache schön weit vorn stehn ;-)

http://www.madmission.de/content/mec03/ergebnisse_madmarathon.php

mfg der b


----------



## geniusrc10 (22. Mai 2006)

und ich bin mit 1 1/2 minuten am 3. platz vorbeigeschrammt bei masters 1.
bin gestern abend beim stammtisch ständig weggenickt. so fertsch war ich.
was läuft denn am donnerstag in jena so für ne action?
gruß vom b


----------



## Falko1_de (22. Mai 2006)

*gratuliere benno*, hatte es schon gelesen
um vorn zu sein, muss man wohl jörg heißen (das siegertreppchen voller jörgs) oder bei mastersII noch mal probieren

donnerstag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




angesagt  

das wolln wir doch nicht hffen

bike+snow z.b. fährt zum Bikepark Steinach


----------



## Benji (23. Mai 2006)

ich will beachen am donnerstag, also bei mr nix mit radfahren. die prinzessin is übrigens wieder sauber und hat nen neue (gebrauchten) hinterreifen bekommen, der sicher nicht so schnell kaputt geht, dafür aber das doppelte vom nicy wiegt ;-), leider sind die ergebnislisten ja bißchen blöd, hät doch gern gewußt wo ich wirklich gelegen hab. und natürlich bin ich auf bilder und die dvd gespannt.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (23. Mai 2006)

kannste doch selber zusammenshcustern...einfach die ganzen listen zusammenschmeißen und denn nach der zeit sortieren, schon haste ne gesamtliste. hab ich gestern auch shcon gemacht, nur leider nich gespeichert... hoffentlich kommt die eingangwertung noch von offizieller seite. bilder warn eigentlich auch shcon online, aber jetz is die seite off. von der strecke gabs aber eh immer nur bilder ausm vorderen teil des feldes, weils wohl nur einen fotografen gab. bilder auf papier wirds wohl auch nich geben.

meine platzierung is nich so dolle, aber ich bin zufrieden, dass ich diese quälerei durchgezogen hab, was hat ich noch gestern schwere beine...


----------



## phiro (23. Mai 2006)

@benji

Glückwunsch zum Sieg beim Rollensprint  
sind dann schnell abgehauen am Samstag Abend, so wie das dann geschüttet und gestürmt hat (die Kohlen eingesackt und wech  ) 

shite dann mit dem Platten, wo wars denn, in der schönen Abfahrt zu den Tschechen runter?
bin dort runter direkt hinterm Nicke und dem Frankie (Lehmann) runtergegast, hab mich so gleichmal von meiner Gruppe absetzen können und das bergab   (Nicke hatte schon oben an der Grenze Platten gehabt) 

@martn 

Respekt, die 2 Tage mitm SSP, echt heftig 

gruß Phil


----------



## martn (23. Mai 2006)

btw, so sehen sieger auf der rolle aus:





den rest meiner bilder gibts auf meiner seite.


----------



## matsch (23. Mai 2006)

und den sprint macht der in jeans-buchse und mit nen shirt   aber dein gesicht, dass war nicht immer so!


----------



## martn (23. Mai 2006)

ich glaube nich, dass man bei nem rollensprint mit anderer bekleidung irgendnen vorteil gehabt hätte. dafür is das zu kurz, ^^


----------



## Benji (23. Mai 2006)

war doch ne abendveranstaltung, da geh ich doch nich in lycra hin.

das mit dem platten war auf der geilen abfahrt, aber ich bin da auch ganz schön runtergegast, war sicher zuviel für den nobby mit seiner papierseitenwand. ich hab die mir nochmal genau angesehn und die ist echt saudünn. werd wohl auf anraten auf maxxis oder so umsteigen.
den nicke hatte ich bei seinem platten überholt, aber nich viel später kam er wiede mit seinem windschattenspender vorbei und war nach 30sek weg und ward nicht wieder gesehn.
das mit der kartusche war aber eindeutig mein fehler und der platten natürlich auch, weil mit dem bike und den reifen fährt man da nich so runter, aber shit happens.

danke martn nochmal für die bilder.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (23. Mai 2006)

der Windschattenspender war der Frankie Lehmann

bei uns wars ganz witzig, der Nicke fing gerade an an seinem HR rumzubauen als wir vorbei sind und vielleicht 100m später kam dann der Frankie wieder hoch/zurück gefahren, habsch mich schon etwas gewundert
aber der hatte in seiner Wertung ja auch keine Konkurrenz, da konnte er sich das erlauben, war ja dann ein Helferdienst wie bei nem Straßenrennen

dazu passt ja auch der Gesamtsieger der MEC, Jan Hruska, eigentlich aktuell tschechischer Straßenprofi bei 3Molinas in Spanien (hat erst vor 2 Wochen ne 3-Etappen-Fahrt gewonnen), allerdings scheinbar gerade mit Schutzsperre belegt wegen zu hohem Hämatokritwert .... ????
dazu passt auch, dass heute Manolo Saiz, sein Ex-Cheffe bei Once und Liberty-Seguros verhaftet wurde 

also @benji 
der war zwar SO über ne Stunde schneller als du, aber sicher mit ein paar nicht ganz legalen Substanzen im Körper


----------



## Benji (24. Mai 2006)

gibt ja da schon ein thema hier zu, hab ich mich auch schon geäußert. aber wie gesagt ich hab mich zwar einigermaßen wohl gefühlt am sonntag, aber gut war die leistung auf keinen fall, ich muss eindeutig noch an meinen bergfähigkeiten arbeiten und dazu am besten noch ein paar kilo abnehmen. aber irgendwie fehlt mir grad dermaßen der antrieb mich aufs rad zu setzen, hab ständig hunger und fühl mich platt wie ne flunder, vieleicht muss ich mal meine ernährung etwas umstellen und auch den tagesrhytmus verbessern. aber sonst fand ich den event sehr schön, auch die strecke war sehr abwechslungsreich.
nochmal zum reifen: also ich hab zwei schön große risse in der seitenflanke, und im schlauch war ein bleistiftdickes loch, die risse hab ich aber erst im ziel gesehn, wüsste nicht was ich getan hätte wenn ich das schon in tschechland  beim schlauchwechsel gesehn hätte. bis ich wieder geld hab werd ich erstmal meinen c24 weiterfahren.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (24. Mai 2006)

alle die heute noch zeit haben und allein auch wenig antrieb, wie ich , könnten mit mir ab
*17.00 am spittelplatz*
bzw.
18.30 auch noch mit b&s
bei bestem wetter eine runde drehen


----------



## matsch (24. Mai 2006)

bin heute nicht dabei... hab mich gestern 3h über die jenaer berge gemacht und brauch ne "PAUSE"
also euch viel spass!


----------



## Falko1_de (24. Mai 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich hab zwei schön große risse in der seitenflanke ...


so lange es nur den reifen betrifft ...





*die problematik zerschnittene flanke ist krass*
hier noch was wichtiges zur laufrichtung beim nobby
an so eine häufung von zufällen mag ich nicht glauben
ist der vielleicht eine alternative? (gibt es mit RaceGuard)




-----__o
---_\ <,
--(_)/(_) 
leute leute, eure *Umfänge*!




da krigischplattfuß

HEUTE MI 17:00 SPITTELPLATZ


----------



## 3rr0r (24. Mai 2006)

Muha,
Echt,bin gestern auch über 2 Stunden über die Berge gekurvt, warst du der mit der schwarzen Black ^^ ?? Falls man sich trifft, hab nen Stevens M8 bissl aufgerüstet und immer gelb-schwarze scott Schuhe an. Und niemals Helm  Gruß an den Rest aus Jena


----------



## matsch (24. Mai 2006)

@3rr0r: wenn du mich meinst? Also an meinem Rad findest du kein Namen...also war ich es schonmal nicht. Hab gestern nicht einen im Wald getroffen . Somit hab ich die richtigen Wege gefunden. 
Und dass mit dem Helm solltest du nochmal überdenken.


----------



## martn (24. Mai 2006)

so, mein bericht vom wochenende is fertich.


----------



## Falko1_de (24. Mai 2006)

ich hatte große hoffnung auf die beiträge 999 und 1000 gesetzt

immerhin starten wir nun vierstellig zur himmelfahrt


----------



## steiltyp (24. Mai 2006)

ich habe nun heute mein eigenes ding-tempo gemacht, ab und zu ist es nicht schlecht ein wenig ich-bezogen zu fahren 
nur habe ich wegen meines besch***eidenen willens richtig harte 2h hinter mich gebracht  (steiger-cospeda-karlaugust-großschwabhausen-münchenrodaer grund-stern-ammerbach-funkturm-leutra-dürrengleina;immer hoch und runter geheizt und das mit einem 22iger schnitt...)
suche dringend mitfahrer, die mich vor mir schützen
zum helm habe ich entdeckt, dass er gerade diesertage enorm wichtig ist, weil
*viele tiefhängende äste über den trails*plötzlich auftauchen und obwohl ich mich über das oberrohr falte entgehe ich einem satten POCK auf den helm nicht 
das tierreich macht es vor (und der bursche sieht doch auch gut aus oder?)




_Der Helmkasuar ist der zweitgrößte Vogel Australiens und der drittgrößte heute noch lebende Vogel weltweit; nur der afrikanische Strauß (Struthio camelus) und der Große Emu (Dromaius novaehollandiae) sind größer. Ausgewachsene Kasuare sind bis zu 1,70 Meter hoch und wiegen bis zu 70 Kilogramm. Die Weibchen sind größer als die Männchen, aber ansonsten nicht zu unterscheiden.

Helmkasuare haben ein großes, helmartiges, mit Horngewebe überzogenes Gebilde auf dem Kopf, das vermutlich zum Schutz dient, wenn die Tiere durchs Unterholz brechen.
_(siehe wikipedia)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (24. Mai 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die Weibchen sind größer als die Männchen, aber ansonsten nicht zu unterscheiden...


bzw. kommt man meistens nicht nah genug ran, um sie genau zu unterscheiden


----------



## steiltyp (25. Mai 2006)

@matsch:ich habe heute beim aufräumen unserer altteilesammlung die adapter gefunden, die an unseren bikes verwendet waren, um an die für hydraulikschläuche vorgesehenen aufnahmen bowdenzüge zu montierenwenn du sie noch gebrauchen kannst bringe ich dir mal zwei mit, wenn wir uns mal wieder für eine tour sehen...


----------



## Falko1_de (25. Mai 2006)

Hall Männers :kotz:






 alles gut überstanden?


----------



## martn (25. Mai 2006)

das frühstück is überstanden, saufen geht später los, ^^.
wie sollen solche adapter aussehen, schellen?


----------



## steiltyp (25. Mai 2006)

@martn:neee, keine schellen sondern glocken! 




matsch weiß schon was ich meine
@benji:und viel spaß beim volleyball


----------



## martn (25. Mai 2006)

mich würds trotzdem interessieren, weil ich wenns klappt demnächst nen rahmen fahren werde, der keine zuganschläge hat und ne durchgehende verlegung zur hinterradbremse mit nokons ziemlich teuer werden könnte...


----------



## Benji (25. Mai 2006)

beachen ist für mich ausgefallen, aber irgendjemand ist vorbei gefahren und hat mir gewunken, hab aber nicht erkannt wer es war?
hab mich nur als grillmaxe und warmmachkollege bereitgehalten und sonst halt das wetter genossen ;-) und getränke geschlürft.
wetter war ja mal voll vor den baum, so einen schlechten herrentag hat ich noch nie wettertechnisch. 

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (25. Mai 2006)

@steiltyp: na da freu ich mich. kannst du ja mal mitbringen... Danke!

ja das wetter war heute nicht so prall. aber ich war heute ein bissle klettern im vogtländle. war ok. ab und zu ein wenig regen....

na denn männers feiert noch schön!


----------



## steiltyp (25. Mai 2006)

h, bei solchem interesse kann ich meine adapter ja teuer verkaufen..., oder gleich eine manufaktur eröffnen...dann bin ich jungunternehmer und kann die deutsche wirtschaft unterstützen und dann...
@martn:na das sind solche hülsen, die man in die führungsvorrichtungen reinsteckt und dann einen anschlag hat (das meine ich ernsthaft obwohl etwas zweideutig); übrigens habe ich genau noch ein zweites paar
nebenbei wird am 27.05. am sporthotel in oberhof neben den landesverbandsmeisterschaften ein test von scott-bikes möglich sein
_und der märchenbrunnen im paradies märcht wieder_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (25. Mai 2006)

ihr braucht am sporthotel gar nicht hoffen, auch mal mit probefahren dranzukommen, ich werde mit dem scott nämlich nicht so schnell zurück sein





ps: das zweite paar hülsen ist allerdings von *meinem* rahmen liebes tier, ich will teilhaber sein 

ps2: märchenbrunnen heißt, glaube ich, der mit dem froschkönig, wir meinen den tierbrunnen
also: alle tiere spucken wieder und anscheinend dauerhaft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



apropos: wie gehts nach dem saufen?:kotz:


----------



## steiltyp (25. Mai 2006)

> ich will teilhaber sein


gegenüber solchen wünschen bin ich natürlich offen, teilhaber und teilnehmer an meinen unternehmen bzw. touren wünsche ich mir sowieso die ganze zeit


----------



## Benji (26. Mai 2006)

also mir gehts gut, leider hab ich meine schuhe diese woche in der heimat vergessen, bin also nicht tourentauglich. das mit dem scott testcenter hat mir der benno auch schon erzählt, vieleicht kann man da ja auch gemeinsam aufschlagen und mal die guten bikes testen.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (26. Mai 2006)

na das mit oberhof würde ja passen.... gehe morgen in den thü-wald um dort 2 tage mein starrrad über die trails zu jagen --- ohhh klingt das jugendlich  
naja vielleicht kommt nachher noch meine gabel zurück


----------



## Benji (26. Mai 2006)

wo geths denn hin? vieleicht könnte man ja mal ne tour machen, ich fahr morgen heeme und könnte von dort den tw recht gut erreichen.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (26. Mai 2006)

bin ab morgen dann in schleusingen bzw. hinternah... keine ahnung was wir nun fahren bzw. wieviel. kommt auch auf das wetter an. soll ja nicht so toll werden.
ansonsten gehts zum sporthotel / oberhof fahrräder testen ;-)

bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (26. Mai 2006)

uhhh. na gut, seh grad das das ja schon morgen ist. also sehn wir uns ja dann beim scott testcenter.

mfg der b


----------



## geniusrc10 (26. Mai 2006)

"scott testcenter"
ihr seid ja alle so heiß auf scott's aus carbon. wir haben lediglich 2 stück bekommen. ein scale 30 und ein genius mc 30, beide in rahmenhöhe m.
pedale sind mitzubringen, weil nur plattformpedalen dran sind.
wetter wird sch...
freue mich schon den ganzen tag im regen rumzustehn.
die ganzen landesmeisterschaften die da nebenbei laufen sind ehr für kinder und nicht für dich till, aber da mußt du bernd fragen.
nebenbei ist noch dirtjumpcontest und ne 10 km tour mit gps - ganz wichtig.
also erwartet nicht zu viel.
ich bin erst ab 13.00 uhr da, weil vorher noch im laden.
gruß benno


----------



## steiltyp (26. Mai 2006)

> die ganzen landesmeisterschaften die da nebenbei laufen sind ehr für kinder und nicht für dich till


bin ich sooo schrecklich?
aber ich bin doch sowieso noch nicht zugelassen-rückentechnisch
anschauen werde ich mir das aber mal, auch die strecke
und bei den zwei rädern machen wir eben eine teamrelay-immer fliegender bikewechsel und ab auf die testrunde...


----------



## Falko1_de (26. Mai 2006)

geniusrc10 schrieb:
			
		

> freue mich schon den ganzen tag im regen rumzustehn.


regen ist keiner angekündigt
donnerwetter sagt max. 16 grad bei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wer zwingt dich, zu stehen, kannst doch


----------



## steiltyp (26. Mai 2006)

rahmenhöhe M bedeutet doch männer oder? und L lümmel nicht?


----------



## martn (26. Mai 2006)

warum werden eigentlich rahmengrößen neuerdings in buchstaben angegeben? damit man sich erst die geo genauer anguckt, bevor man auwählt? vereinfachung is das bestimmt nich. ich wär dafür, dass rahmengrößen mit der horizontalen/effektiven oberrohrlänge in zoll oder metrisch angegeben werden. das is das einzige maß, was man sinnvoll für sowas heranziehen könnte.


----------



## Falko1_de (26. Mai 2006)

pssssssst martn, die kommen sonst noch drauf und testfahrten wären hinfällig.


----------



## Benji (27. Mai 2006)

na vereinfachung in der sicht das nur noch drei rahmengrößen angeboten werden s,m,l mehr gibts nich.
also ich werd morgen da sein. wenn da wetter paßt würd ich auch die tour mitfahren.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (27. Mai 2006)

so wir kommen wahrscheinlich auch.... wetter sieht ja jetzt noch gut aus. also rauf auf meinen bock mit der rahmengröße l ;-)


----------



## Falko1_de (27. Mai 2006)

@ benno
vielen dank für das SCOTTtestfahren, eine wirklich sehr gelungene sache, das wetter in diesem zeitraum auch noch das beste wetter, was es heute gab.

@ benji, matsch & friends
wir rätseln immer noch, warum ihr nicht auch mal geSCOTTet seid.

@ teamchefs böttner und freytag
schön, euch wieder mal getroffen zu haben
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ alle @ alle @ alle @ alle @ alle @ alle @ alle @ alle

schönes wochenende
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



man kann ja mal ins planetarium gehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (28. Mai 2006)

hi ihr jenenser,
war heute mit dem benji renn-radeln. "jedermannrennen rund um den riechheimer" 106 km,
benji hat den 2. platz gemacht. 
und ich den 4. (wußte gar nicht, daß da ein abo auf 4. plätze habe )
allerdings sind vor uns noch 2 mann gestürzt in der letzten kurve zur zielgraden.
waren die ganze zeit in der 9-köpfigen führungsgruppe. viel wind. regen hatte diesmal zum start aufgehört.
gruß benno


----------



## Benji (28. Mai 2006)

danke benno. also rennen lief gut, habs mir schwerer vorgestellt. schade das die beiden abgeflogen sind, natürlich blöd, aber ich wusst nicht ob ich mich freuen sollte oder enttäuscht sein sollte, denn irgendwie tun die beiden dann einem schon leid. das mit der führungsarbeit war ja auch zum mäusemelken, jeder ist nur auf seine eigene kappe gefahren, war ja teilweise ein steherrennen. aber zum glück war die strecke nicht so schwierig, kam mir natürlich entgegen.
danke auch nochmal benno das du mir schön ne lücke gerissen hast, also ich schon fast die gruppe verloren hatte und mich wieder rangekämpft hatte.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (28. Mai 2006)

schon wieder anlass zum gartulieren! benji  benno  

dürfen wir das als mountainbiker eigentlich? einfach so die armen straßenspochtler verblasen?

das mit der lücke ist natürlich gemein 





terminvorschläge zur zeit wegen wetterschiffigkeit noch nicht (das tier fährt frühestens mittwoch wieder)


----------



## matsch (28. Mai 2006)

@Falko1_de: ich geh meinem silbernen Pferd doch nicht mit einem Carbonteil fremd! nein nein das mache ich nicht..... 

der benji geht ab.... ok benji ich mach mit dir das holzhau??? teamrennen 

so brauche nun einen Tag Ruhe. der Thüringer Wald war wirklich nicht leicht zu nehmen an dem WE.... naja aber heute war der Ausritt wirklich schön.


----------



## Benji (28. Mai 2006)

also wie gesagt ich war selber mächtig überrascht das es so gut gelaufen ist. aber teilweise hab ich mich in der führung schön zum ei gemacht, weil die luschis einfach nicht fahren wollten und mir dann im ziel vorwerfen ich wäre viel zu offensiv gefahren und hätte mehr rausholen können. nuja, egal, schön wars trotzdem.

@matsch: also holzhau steht oder was, was ist mit nils?

wegen fahren die woche, mach ich mal vom wetter abhängig, zeit hab ich eigentlich und bock auch. also warten wir mal das wetter ab.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (28. Mai 2006)

benji: das mit dem rennen klärt sich diese woche! lust hab ich immer ! also ich geb dir bescheid. 
und sobald man zweiter wird braucht man sich nichts vorwerfen zu lassen. was war der preis? ein shirt


----------



## Benji (28. Mai 2006)

jupp, eher so nen leichte windjacke, zwar von scott (nix gegen scott, aber halt nicht meine marke), aber trotzdem ein schönes präsent. es gab noch ne satteltasche samt inhalt im starterpacket. ich hab grad gelesen das nils mit dem auerswald fährt, denn kenn ich doch auch, aber ich glaub der hat nix drauf ;-) (man, bin ich wieder gehässig heut, kommt wohl von den endorphinen)

mfg der b

p.s. @falko: der benji hat n icht gescottet weil er doch unpassend gekleidet war.


----------



## Falko1_de (29. Mai 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> der benji hat n icht gescottet weil er doch unpassend gekleidet war.


na jetz hättsde ne scott-jacke


----------



## screamer (29. Mai 2006)

Hi All

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust am Mittwoch eine Tour zu machen. Als ehemaliger Göttinger kenne ich mich noch nicht so gut aus und alleine fahren ist eh langweilig. Mit Falco & son konnte ich beim letzten mal natürlich nicht mithalten, aber dafür sind die beiden einfach zweimal die Berge hochgefahren bis ich oben war 
keep Rollin'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (29. Mai 2006)

hallo screamer,
schön, dass du wieder da bist,
du solltest dir mittwoch 18:30 treffpunkt bike&snow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dornburger str. 9 vormerken.
hoffentlich regnet es nicht so viel, wie angekündigt


----------



## Benji (29. Mai 2006)

@falko: also fährt till doch bestimmt schon 17uhr schon? wenn ja würd ich mich da schon anschließen.


mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (29. Mai 2006)

jawohlja ich bin warscheinlich schonmal _*17.00 uhr vom spittelplatz am mittwoch unterwegs*_, wenn es nicht wässert und nicht unvorhergesehenes dazwischenfällt


----------



## Benji (29. Mai 2006)

na dann halten wir das doch mal fest und hoffen das das wetter mitspielt, auf feucht hab ich nämlich auch kein bock, die prinzessin noch weniger, die feine dame mag nämlich nur sonne und bergab ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## martn (30. Mai 2006)

ihr fahrt in holzhau mit? ich kann mich immernoch niich entscheiden, ob ich biesenrode oder holzhau fahren soll, bei beiden veranstaltungen sind lauter bekannte am start... überhaupt is dieses wochenende völlig überfrachtet mit veranstaltungen, das kotzt mich büschn an (bunte republik neustadt in dresden, cyclera in leipzig, biesenrode, holzhau und in altenberg is auch noch irgendwas, wo ich allerdings nich genaueres weiß, außer das der mende und seine leute mit drin hängen)


----------



## Benji (30. Mai 2006)

tja, die entscheidung musst du selber treffen. aber in holzhau gibts ne ssp wertung, und das ist doch schonmal was. biesenrode ist doch im harz, oder? spricht die anreise dagegen. bunte republik ist das was mit radfahren? altenberg kennst du doch auch schon!


mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (30. Mai 2006)

jo, könnte man wohl schon zum harz zählen. ne ssp wertung gibbet da ebenfalls...
bunte republik neustadt isn stadtteilfestival... die neustadt ein wochenende lang im ausnahmezustand. also nich so übliche familien stadtteilfeste, sondern ordentlich party, mit bands an allen ecken undundund...


----------



## Benji (30. Mai 2006)

naja, okay, für dich als halbdresdner und musikfanatiker natürlich auch nicht zu verachten. musst du wissen. an dem woende wäre auch noch in tabarz ein marathon, für mich eigentlich anreisetechnisch das beste, aber ich hab mich wegen der strecke und der wohl sehr guten besetzung dagegen entschieden.

mfg der b


----------



## walinski (30. Mai 2006)

Hey Benj
i mach es dir nicht so schwer mit der Entscheidung, komm nach Biesenrode und bring den Martn auch gleich mit. Denn für Singlespeeder ist das bei uns die richtige strecke und wer einmal hier war kommt immer wieder. Die Anreise von DD dauert auch nur 1,5 stunden
Gruß Dirk Org-Team


----------



## Benji (30. Mai 2006)

lesen, lesen! ich bin schon für holzhau gemeldet, was martn macht ist seine sache.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (30. Mai 2006)

Mi. 17:00 Spittelplatz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MTB-Training

Mi. 18:30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MTB-Tour

Do. 19:00 *



* MTB-Tour
Steinweg 24 Tel.: (03641) 62 87 97


----------



## Benji (30. Mai 2006)

ohh, rad n roll jetzt auch, wer ist da von euch am start. kennt jemand den laden schon?
wegen morgen, überlegt euch schon mal ne einfache tour, ich hab grad die prinzessin spazieren geführt und gemerkt das der übergangsreifen die übelste wucht ist und zwar vom rollwiderstand her, wird wohl morgen ein übles getrete werden mit der schweren pelle. aber was tut man nicht alles zum training.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (30. Mai 2006)

wat, gibts etwa nen neuen laden im jenseits?


----------



## Benji (31. Mai 2006)

jupp, im steinweg, genaueres weiß ich aber nicht, werd die tage mal vorbeischauen.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (31. Mai 2006)

na dann werde ich mal versuchen dem xtreme-mtb-training beizuwohnen. hoffentlich macht uns das wetter noch eine freude. 
ach ja bitte ne glatte strecke für mich ;-) hab die gabel noch nicht eingebaut. steht noch im karton....


----------



## Falko1_de (31. Mai 2006)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> wat, gibts etwa nen neuen laden im jenseits?


 naja, der sieht noch etwas nach heimwerker aus, aber das ist er ja auch, eine prima selbsthilfewerkstatt. die laden"hüter" wurden quasi zur öffnung genötigt von den vielen kunden, die sich dort schon wochen vor der eröffnung sammelten.

du fährts vom kupferhütchen richtung jena-ost 200m dort gibt es auf der rechten straßenseite die autovermietung enterprise. radnroll dann der nächste, hat den gleichen zugang

oh mann jetzt tut das schon wieder die straße nass schiffen






* Mi. 17:00 Spittelplatz  MTB-Training

 Mi. 18:30 bike&snow MTB-Tour

 Do. 19:00 radnroll MTB-Tour* 
 Steinweg 24 Tel.: (03641) 62 87 97


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (31. Mai 2006)

ja das wetter... wenn sich jetzt nicht bald der himmel öffnet und die sonne raus kommt bin ich heute nicht dabei. hab am we genug wasser gesehen.


----------



## Benji (31. Mai 2006)

also der blöde nieselregen geht mir auch mächtig auf die ketten, aber ich denke wenn es nicht schlimmer wird bin ich da.
regensachen hab ich am start und schutzbleche auch, will ja die prinzessin nicht mit triefenden kleidern in mein zimmer lassen ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (31. Mai 2006)

das wetter ist ja nun leider nicht so sommerlich und der boden nicht sauber oder spritzfrei-da fahre ich eben um meine noppies auf nässetauglichkeit zu testen und dann das fahrrad seit langem mal wieder ordentlich zu säubern...-und schon habe ich wieder die motivation gefunden


----------



## Falko1_de (31. Mai 2006)

der nieselregen schreckt mich weniger, aber die kälte. ich werd mal noch bis morgen warten, mein "rheuma" auskurieren.

und denkt daran


----------



## screamer (31. Mai 2006)

hm Mich zieht auch nicht raus heute. Werde lieber was für die FH tun und an anderer stelle mal aufs bike steigen.
Allen viel spass die sich bei diesem herrlich ........ wetter raus wagen


----------



## Benji (1. Juni 2006)

also ich sag nur top tour gestern, mir haben noch den ganzen abend die augen weh getan vom dreck, der sich da sammelte. eigentlich wollt ich ja aus der wanne garnicht mehr raus, hab gefroren wie ein junger hund. das rad ist natürlich auch noch nicht wieder so richtig ausgehfertig, werd mich dann mal bißchen der kette und der kabel widmen.
aber war schon extrem, und leider nieselt es immer noch fröhlich vor sich hin. nuja, ich kann heut sowieso nicht fahren. allen rad n roll tourteilnehmern heut abend viel spaß und wenig dreck ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (1. Juni 2006)

heute mittag hats mich gepackt, ich musste einfach wieder kurbeln und ich hatte glück: genau in den hagel gekommen. ortsausgang jena-ost bin ich wieder umgekehrt und wärme mir nun die füße am pc-netzteil, natürlich erst _nachdem _ich mich ums mtb gekümmert hab.


----------



## Falko1_de (1. Juni 2006)

19:30Uhr bis dann 

RadnRoll
Steinweg 24
07743 Jena
Tel. +49 3641 628797


----------



## steiltyp (1. Juni 2006)

also gestern war wirklich richtig böse-wie die dusche ordentlich kalt gestellt, etwas schlamm und kühlen wind dazu und auf in das vergnügen 




ich bin noch ganz schön verspannt und der muskelansatz am knie tut wieder weh...aber ich bin nicht tot oder -krank und das bike ist auch wieder fit, mal sehen ob ich mich noch motiviere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (1. Juni 2006)

*na das war ei guter radnroll*

am luftschiff hats uns zwar dann aus verschiedenen gründen in alle richtungen versprengt, es sind aber hoffentlich alle heil und halbwegs trocken zurück?


----------



## Benji (2. Juni 2006)

hey falko wo hast du das bild den her???

ich war heut nachmittag ne runde mit matsch fahren, leider eine sehr sehr kurze, hab pennickental hoch ne reißzwecke aufgelesen, natürlich waren wir wie die frisöre unterwegs und ich hab dann den läufer heimwärts gemacht.

ich brauch mal eure unterstützung in der reifen frage, wollte mir doch unbedingt nen neuen hinterreifen zulegen, kann mich aber zwischen dem:
http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_xc_advantage.html
(in 2.1, und F60 karkasse, 53mm breite)
und dem:
http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_xc_ranchero.html
(in 2.0, und F60 karkasse, 50mm breite)
nicht entscheiden.
fest steht das beide schmaler als der nobby sind. vom gewicht nehmen sie sich nicht viel. der advantage ist halt etwas breiter und wohl auch für etwas tiefer böden geeignet. der ranchero reizt mich aber wegen der angeblich guten pannensicherheit.
der larsen tt fällt wegen dem komische profil raus.
also lasst mal hören, ich zähl auf euch.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (2. Juni 2006)

*ich fahre heute, bei endlich klarem wetter nochmal 14.00 uhr vom spittelplatz*
@benji: also mir gefällt nur der advantage von der profilgestaltung her, von solchen engstehenden stollen, wie bei dem anderen bin ich überhaupt nicht begeistert


----------



## Benji (2. Juni 2006)

hab auch nochmal gelesen, der advantage ist wohl doch besser. na andere aber noch nicht ganz ausgereifte variante äre der crossmark http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_xc_crossmark.html
der hat in den us-foren bzw. reviews sehr gur abgeschnitten. leider sehr teuer und auch nur in ust oder flyweight karkasse, was ja nix für mich ist.
ich werd mir jetzt erstmal den advantage bestellen und mal sehn ob er läuft.

ich bin 14uhr dabei!! 

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (2. Juni 2006)

Was ihr geht 14 uhr fahren? Man schade aber brauche heute mal Ruhe und Schlaf...
Bin erst sehr früh nach Hause gekommen. 
Gestern war ein komischer Radtag für mich... Naja der Bergsprint mit dem Tier war wirklich wieder toll. Aber das er auch noch Attacken bei einer Trainingsfahrt macht, macht mir langsam Angst


----------



## steiltyp (2. Juni 2006)

@benji: also dieses gleichmäßige profil mit engstehenden mittelstollen gefällt mir auch bei dem crossmark nicht (grip ist bei mir eben wichtiger als rollwiederstand), und mit erhöhten seitenstollen verbinde ich nur ein schwammiges fahrverhalten in kurven (auf hartem untergrund) und den einen oder anderen abflug, weil man bei schräglage dann nur noch auf der "kante" fährt, mein lieblingsprofil war das von der james-gang von schwalbe und natürlich das vom noppie obwohl hier die gummiemischungen und die karkasse das wesentliche ausmachen...na dann bis gleich zum radeln-aber heute schön ruhuhuhuig!
@matsch: ich bin doch nur so unregelmäßig gefahren um dein gleichmäßig mörderisches tempo mitzugehen ohne die ganzen 15min am obersten limit zu scheuern...

ps.:übrigens kommt heute unser cross-mark alias canyonbiker von der abiabschlusssegeltour zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (2. Juni 2006)

benji, was spricht gegen nen mythos xc? hab mittlerweile auch endlich nen neuen satz (der winterreifen ging langsam garnich mehr auf trockenem boden...) und meine überzeugung für diesen reifen wurde bis jetz auch mit der neuen version (mythos xc 2) nur weiter bestärkt. gibts günstig bei actionsports...
gewichtstechnisch is der sogar noch besser, als die maxxis, die du da ausgesucht hast...


----------



## Benji (3. Juni 2006)

woher wusste ich das genau diese aussage von dir kommt? nuja, deine erklärung ist richtig und ich kann ihr nix entgegen setzen, außer das ich den reifen ja schon kenne, aber irgendwie auch mal was anderes testen wollte. ich denk nochmal drüber nach und werd mich in den kommenden tagen entscheiden. preislich natürlich unschlagbar. nuja ich schau mal.

mfg der b

p.s. wünsch allen schöne pfingsten


----------



## martn (3. Juni 2006)

bin ich so vorhersehbar? na denn lass ich das jetz, hört ja eh keiner auf meine tipps... verbaut halt was ihr wollt.

irgendwann nächste woche komm ich in die heimat, entweder mittwoch oder donnerstag. da könnte ich ma wieder den schalter bewegen...


----------



## matsch (4. Juni 2006)

hab auch schon überlegt mir noch ein satz irc mythos zu holen. so für die wetterlage sicher kein schlechter reifen. und in der letzten bike hat er auch ganz gut abgeschnitten. 
das set kostet beim zweirad-stadler nur 20 euro als redwall-reifen. naja so günstig gibt es nüchta anderes....
bei dem wetter sind meine michels comp s schon sehr grenzwertig... hab auch das gefühl ich fahr die zu schnell ab.

bis bald mal wieder!


----------



## Dr.Lazarus (4. Juni 2006)

Wollte mal im August von Jena nach Döbritschen fahren, da hats wohl so n Rastplatz, da wollen ein paar Leute campen. Da ich nicht mit denen fahre, wollte ich es auf eigene Faust versuchen. Ich fahre also mit der Bahn bis Jena und von dort aus zu diesem Ort. Logischerweise werde ich mir ne Karte dafür besorgen um sicher zu gehen, aber vielleicht hat jemand n Tip wie man besonders schön/spassig da hin fahren kann?


----------



## Canyonbiker (4. Juni 2006)

@steiltyp: danke das du mich noch kennst, obwohl ich in letzter zeit wenig da war, das soll sich ändern ;D 
war am freitag abends angekommen und bin aber gestern früh schon wieder weggefahren... ein stress
nun sitz ich hier und hoff schnellstmöglich auf die neuen schalthebel+schaltwerk um mich ma wieder mit euch auszulassen

kann sein, dass ich was überlesen hab, aber gibts schon nen termin für ne morgige tour?
bis denne


----------



## Benji (5. Juni 2006)

@martn: also nix gegen deine tipps, aber du als verfechter der irc's, die du ja so gut wie an allen rädern fährst, glaub ich, aber es war mir klar das du mir zu dem reifen räts. ich hatte jetzt am woende das vergnügen einen alten mythos am hr ausgiebig zu testen, das ding war zwar abgefahren wie die hölle, aber lief sehr gut. das problem ist aber das die mythos sehr schmal bauen, jetzt im vergleich zum nobby. okay, man könnte drauf *******n und hinten und vorn unterschiedlich breite reifen fahren, aber ich weiß nicht so recht. nun bin ich mir nun immer noch unsicher was für einen reifen ich mir hinten zulege. 
das fahren mit dem abgefahrenen mythos hat mir aber gezeigt das man bei trocknem wetter hinten kaum profil braucht, also könnte es da auch was weniger profiliertes tun. nuja, ich denk es wird im endeffekt auf zwei verschieden reifen rauslaufen. aber welche??
nuja, ich überdenke mal wweiter und hoffe das mir das richtige einfällt.

mfg der b

p.s. ich mach morgen pause, seit mittwoch 17h radgefahren, brauch ne pause.


----------



## matsch (5. Juni 2006)

hello benji.. na du machst sachen 17h auf dem rad. was sagt denn da dein liebesleben dazu  
ich könnte dir auch mal einen fast neuen irc mythos zum ausprobieren geben. ist aber ne drahtversion und die alte version. also läuft sicher nicht ganz so gut wie die neue version. 
jedoch bin ich den reifen den winter über gefahren und war sehr zufrieden wenn der boden etwas weich ist. doch auf trocken boden reicht weniger profil. so finde ich das meine comp s schon deutlich leichter laufen als die irc's. 
somit vielleicht doch besser 2 reifen zu haben. viellecht den nobby bzw. IRC für etwas schlamm und training.... und was mit weniger profil für trockenes gelände... 

so dein teampartner (also ich  ) war auch trainieren. nach 2 tagen ruhe bin ich heute viele berge um jena hoch. also alles wird gut


----------



## Benji (5. Juni 2006)

also danke für das angebot, aber ich brauch ja nen guten hinterreifen, und am besten einen mit wenig und einen mit viel profil also wohl advantage und larsen tt wie ich mich grad so fühle. aber das kann in ein paar minuten schon wieder anders sein. muss aber grad was anderes tun als mir reifen reinzuzuziehen. also mal nen schönen abend allen noch.

mfg der b


----------



## TomWed (5. Juni 2006)

@ Dr. Lazarus: Von Stuttgart mit der Bahn bis Jena? Du hast über die kürzeste Strecke (üb. Nürnberg) noch genau einen IC mit Radabteil, fährt nur samstags, 16.07 Uhr in Jena. Bis Döbritschen dann ca. 18 km. 

Besser fährst du vielleicht über Heilbronn - Würzburg - Schweinfurt - Erfurt - Weimar nach Jena, alles RE-Züge. Kannst dann aber auch ab Weimar, Apolda, Bad Sulza, ... nach Döbritschen. Such dir erst 'ne Zugverbindung, dann kann man über die Radstrecke reden. (Der Rastplatz ist okay. Direkt am Saaleufer.)

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (6. Juni 2006)

*heute, dienstag, 17 uhr starte ich zur spitteltour*

(treffpunkt spittelplatz zwischen bike+snow und ritzel)


----------



## Benji (6. Juni 2006)

ich hab frei, und auch leider keine zeit. wünsch dir viel spaß.

mfg der b


----------



## Canyonbiker (6. Juni 2006)

hm, ich bin nachher weg -> eric clapton konzert, 
aber wie schauts morgen aus? 16 uhr?
ich glaub ich werd jetz ma nochn stündchen radeln...
bis morgen...


----------



## matsch (6. Juni 2006)

kann heute leider auch netttttt!


----------



## steiltyp (6. Juni 2006)

*morgen 16.00 am spittelplatz*


----------



## Benji (6. Juni 2006)

also ich kann morgen wahrscheinlich erst etwas später. Ihr braucht also nicht auf mich warten. wenn ich da bin bin ich da, wenn nich dann nich.
was ist eigentlich mit donnerstag rad`n `roll?

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (6. Juni 2006)

fotos vom *SCOTT*en auf den almen rund um den schliersee


----------



## Benji (6. Juni 2006)

iiiiihhh. da liegt ja noch schnee. pfuii teufel. aber sonst siehts ja ganz nett aus, ich hoffe ihr berichtet die tage mal ein wenig wie sich die bikes geschlagen haben.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (6. Juni 2006)

da krich ich ja schon wieder bock zum langlaufen. aber fotos is büschn übertrieben, man erkennt ja kaum was, ^^ willste dir nich lieber ma ne richtige cam zulegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (6. Juni 2006)

gut, wir berichten. *live,  mittwoch 16:00 (bester sendeplatz: spittelplatz)*



			
				Benji schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich da bin bin ich da, wenn nich dann nich.



@ martn
du kennst das doch aus der automobilentwicklung:
"erlkönig" ... verschwommene bilder ...
 prttypen _dürfen_ gar nicht genau erkennbar sein.


----------



## Benji (7. Juni 2006)

also mit 16uhr das wird bei mir nix, aber eventuell schließ ich mich am donnerstag der rock-n-roll gruppe an 

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (7. Juni 2006)

war ja mal wieder eine schicke runde mit de leuts...
*morgen würde ich schon ab 18.00 vom spittelplatz fahren und dann zum RnR*


----------



## Falko1_de (7. Juni 2006)

geht denn wirklich eine gruppe ab bei Race'nRafting?


----------



## matsch (8. Juni 2006)

kann wahrscheinlich heute wieder nicht... aber zeigt sich erst nachher. ansonsten versuche ich 18uhr anzupeilen....


----------



## Falko1_de (8. Juni 2006)

komme gerade von RnR.

ja 19:30 trifft man sich wieder zu Rock'nRabbiting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (8. Juni 2006)

also 18uhr versuch ich da zu sein, wenn nicht schaff ich aber 19:30. also 18uhr spittelplatz und 19:30 am Laden oder was?

mfg der b

p.s.: matsch komm mal in die puschen, wir müssen mal wieder richtig fahren, hoffentlich hab ich nicht wieder nen platten :-(


----------



## matsch (8. Juni 2006)

geh jetzt noch in den park und bin dann 18 uhr da.... komme gerade von zu hause und hab schon 70 km in den beinen.... also benji ich hab heute schon gerockt! also werde heute die laterne tragen...


----------



## steiltyp (8. Juni 2006)

*morgen ab 14.00 vom spittelplatz möglich*muss jetzt aber ins bettchen...


----------



## Dr.Lazarus (8. Juni 2006)

TomWed schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dr. Lazarus: Von Stuttgart mit der Bahn bis Jena? Du hast über die kürzeste Strecke (üb. Nürnberg) noch genau einen IC mit Radabteil, fährt nur samstags, 16.07 Uhr in Jena. Bis Döbritschen dann ca. 18 km.
> 
> Besser fährst du vielleicht über Heilbronn - Würzburg - Schweinfurt - Erfurt - Weimar nach Jena, alles RE-Züge. Kannst dann aber auch ab Weimar, Apolda, Bad Sulza, ... nach Döbritschen. Such dir erst 'ne Zugverbindung, dann kann man über die Radstrecke reden. (Der Rastplatz ist okay. Direkt am Saaleufer.)
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Wow, danke für den Tip!
Ich melde mich dann bei Dir wenn ich die Strecke abgecheckt habe.

Und lustig dass Du den Rastplatz kennst. Werde Dich dann auch darüber sehr gerne ausquetschen 

Grußi


----------



## Falko1_de (8. Juni 2006)

morgen, freitag, schon ab 14:00
ist DasTier *ab spittelplatz* mit neuer kettenlinie unterwegs,
denn das feintuning des austauschgetriebes ist gelungen


----------



## Falko1_de (9. Juni 2006)

vormerken:


















*Offizielle Eröffnungsparty am 17.06.06

(nächsten Samstag)

ab 10:00 Uhr im Steinweg 24.

Es gibt viel zu sehen, zu schmecken und zu hören.*


----------



## matsch (11. Juni 2006)

sach mal keiner mehr hier?

und benji haben die die 100km gut getan? Bist sie doch mitgelaufen?
Hab noch gehört das du dich den Abend zuvor gut mit Alkohol und Party vorbereitet hast


----------



## steiltyp (11. Juni 2006)

noch sind wir hier..., *ich denke daran so 14.00* mal zu einer ausfahrt zu starten, wird sicher eine gemütliche-der falko kommt mit-hoffe ich...


----------



## matsch (11. Juni 2006)

Wäre heute gern auf ne ruhige Tour mitgekommen. Müsst aber halt erst nach Jena kommen und da hab ich heut keine Lust mehr.  Also macht mal allein und bis nächste Woche dann.


----------



## Falko1_de (11. Juni 2006)

na dann, also falscher alarm.
musste heute auf die straße ausweichen, weil
schwindene luft und nobbis hinten abgefahren.
(gestern sind wir übrigens durch "rode" gerollt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (12. Juni 2006)

der benji is wieder da, hat alles überstanden, brauch noch bis mittwoch zum regenieren und ist dann wieder am start, ich meld mich später nochmal ausführlicher.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (12. Juni 2006)

so, hab das hinterrad mit neuem nobby versorgt, 's kann weitergehen.
wer will mich hinter sich her jagen?

@benji: wie wars?


----------



## matsch (12. Juni 2006)

falko:   heute noch? würde vielleicht so gegen 17 uhr starten wollen. muss aber jetzt erstmal zum doc.


----------



## steiltyp (12. Juni 2006)

@matsch:der falko fährt _*17.00 vom spittelplatz*_, ich habe heute ja ausgleichstraining, damit ich nicht schief und krumm werde...also viel spaß


----------



## matsch (12. Juni 2006)

ok bin da. will diese woche nur noch ganz ruhig was machen ....


----------



## Benji (12. Juni 2006)

Zur Wanderung: 
Also am Donnerstag war ich noch auf ner Party bei nem Kumpel und bin in der Früh nach Hause, es war so gegen halb 5. Ich musste doch mal testen wie früh es wirklich hell wird. Dann schön bis elf gepennt und dann noch ein wenig Essen und Vorbereitungen treffen. Etwas einkaufen und dann nochmal ne Stunde gepennt. Um 17uhr sind wir von zuhause los. Martin (der kraftsportler  (ich sag nur u23 weltmeister, fährt Rad nur ohne Sattelstütze) und ein Kumpel haben Nils (mein mitbewohner) und mich abgeholt. Startunterlagen holen klappte gut, dann etwas im Schatten abgechillt und kurz nach 18uhr gings los. War mit so Transponder Chips von Sport Ident, damit man halt immer nur seine eigene Zeit hat und halt nich die vom Startschuss, waren ja 800 Leute dabei. Nuja, schön los und dem Pennickental rauf und drauf auf die Hori, erste Verpflegung nach 21km in Zöllnitz. Es lief bestens und wir haben nen schönen 6,5er Schnitt hingelegt.
Dann würde es dämmrich und die nächste Verpflegung war bei 44 angesetzt, aber auch in der Nacht kam ich gut klar, Nils hatte schon Probleme mit den Knien und auch Martin hatte Blasen. Das letzte Stück zur Verpflegung war übel im Wald, Wurzeln, Dunkelheit (von Sopoth runter nach Ammerbach) und bergab (das schlimmste was es gibt, zumindest zu fuß). Nils und Martin sind dann an der Verpflegung raus wegen den Schmerzen. Ich bin mit dem Kumpel weiter, der aber nur inoffiziel dabei war und auch sein bike dabei hatte, er wollte nur schauen wie weit er kommt und dann heimradeln. Zum glück ist er noch weiter bei mir geblieben. Um drei von der Verpflegung weg und ich merke langsam das meine Knie bergab höllisch wehtun, also teilweise rückwärts berab gelaufen. Langsam wurde es auch hell und ich hatte arg zu kämpfen, wollte eigentlich nur noch bis zu nächsten Verpfelgung bei 69km (Kunitz) kommen und dort abbrechen. Die letzten Kilometer waren die Hölle schlechthin, viel bergab. An der Verpfelgung sagte ich mir, okay, wenn du gut wieder hoch kommst läufst du weiter, nach ner schönen 20min Pausen hatte ich wieder übelst Bock und bin weiter, mein Begleiter mit dem Fahrrad wollte auch mit.
Von der Verpflegung ging es erstmal gut schön bergan (zur kunitzburg hoch), was mir an dem Tag sehr lag, und ich überholte sogar einige Leute. Aber der Abstieg (vom Jenzig runter) folgt natürlich prompt. Wieder gut gequält aber heile unten angekommen und nun begann die Hitzeschlacht, es war jetzt gegen 10 und die Sonne brannte wie Aas. Zum Glück haben uns ein paar Leute mit Sonnencreme geholfen sonst wäre ich jetzt ein Krebs. Der letzte Aufstieg (zum Fuchsturm) zur letzten Verpflegung (am Steinkreuz) bei 84km war der Hammer, zum glück waren es viele Treppen und die hatten Geländer so konnte ich mich fast hochziehen. Bei der Verpflegung war es verdammt heiß und ich dachte mir die blöden letzten 16km schaffst du auch noch. Also kurz was gegessen ud getrunken und weiter gings. Dann noch schnell 2 Stöcke aus dem Wald gezogen und Nordic Walking like die letzte Etappe in Angriff genommen. Nur Horizontale und teilweise schön in der Sonne. Zum Glück gab es da noch den Fürstenbrunnen 6km vor dem Ziel, dort nochmal gerastet und den Kopf unter Wasser gesetzt und dann hieß es zum Glück gemächlich bergab. Auf dem Radweg zum Stadion war allles Leid vergessen und ich bin gelaufen wie ein junger Gott, schön mit Stockeinsatz und hab schön Gas gegeben. Genau nach 21h und 6min im Ziel gewesen, macht nen 4,74 er Schnitt. Und Platzierung so 163. Ich mein die Platzierung ist mir egal, auch die Zeit eigentlich, hauptsache durchgehalten.
War ne sehr krasse Erfahrung, und ich möch es auch so schnell nicht wieder machen. Zum Glück hat ich eine sehr redseelige Begleitung (der mit dem bike), allein hätte ich das nie geschafft.
Hab dan erstmal schön gebadet und bin gegen 17.30 ins bett, am nächsten Tag um 8 aufgestanden und heimgefahren, dort schön gegessen und erholt. Hab auch nur 2 Blasen an den Zehen, sonst nix, die Kniescheibe schmerzt etwas, aber ich denke das gibt sich die Woche.

So hab den Bericht aus ner Email an nen kumpel mal hier rein kopiert weil ich mal wieder im Streß bin, muss heut abend  noch arbeiten.

zum Radfahren die woche, ich würde gern am mittwoch mal ne runde drehn, mal schauen was die beine sagen.

@matsch: 
die kartuschen sind bestellt, hoffe das sie noch vor holzhau da sind, wenn nicht müssen wir samstag welche kaufen hier in jena, wenn es welche hier gibt. ich war heut in erfurt in nem laden und der hat mir die falschen, die mit ummantelung angedreht und meinte die gehn auch, pustekuchen, das ding hat die ganze zeit gezischt bis alles rauswar.

ansonsten hab ich mir noch zwei reifen mitbestellt, einmal den advantage und den larsen (hab aber dn larsen in 2,35 genommen, wegen der breite, zwar schwerer aber wenn es trocken ist hat man eher mal mit groben steinen zu tun und da brauch ich die breite, denk ich) nuja, reifenfrage ist kopfsache, schon wir mal ob sie noch vor holzhau da sind, würde sie gern fahren.

@falko: wander bericht haste ja gelesen, war übelst der hammer, will ich so schnell nicht wieder machen. bei der nächsten ausfahrt ausführlicher.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (12. Juni 2006)

würde morgen nachmittach ma ne entspannte runde mitm schalter drehn, jemand bock/zeit? holzhau starter?


----------



## Falko1_de (12. Juni 2006)

*17:00* wieder? die zeit ist wettermäßig gut, heute probiert.
treffpunkt *spittelplatz*, wenn nichts anderes mehr vorgeschlagen werden sollte.

@ benji: danke für den ausführlichen bericht, man bekommt beim lesen schon schmerzen aus solidarität





*PS: ACHTUNG NEUE SCHNAPSZAHL BEIM NÄCHSTEN EINTRAG!*


----------



## geniusrc10 (12. Juni 2006)

glückwunsch benji,
bei mir hats nur zum bergzeitfahren floh seligenthal gereicht. 8 km, 400 hm.
14. von 111, und in meiner ak der 5. platz.
nächsten sonntag fahr ich tabarz.
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (12. Juni 2006)

weiß noch nich, wegen der uhrzeit. wollte eigentlich abends noch zurück nach dresden. na ersma gucken, wann ich ausm bett komme...


----------



## Benji (13. Juni 2006)

also ich würd morgen ne runde drehn, aber wollte vieleicht schon früh mal losfahren, wegen der hitze, wenn dann aber auch nur kurz, fühl mich noch nicht so wirklich fit.
17uhr is mir zu spät wegen der arbeit.

@benno: na das klingt doch gut. wie du ja mitbekommen hast fahr ich holzhau, wünsch dir für tabarz maximalen erfolg und spaß. herzlichen glückwunsch zur 1111.


mfg der b


----------



## martn (13. Juni 2006)

scheiß auf die hitze, so schlimm is die noch nich...(jedenfalls noch nich hochsommerlich). wann musstn auf arbeit (bzw wieder zu hause sein, ums rechtzeitig dahin zu schaffen)?


----------



## Benji (13. Juni 2006)

also sorry, ich war heut morgen kurz radeln, aber nur ne dreiviertel stunde und das hat mir gelangt, mein knie muss ich wohl noch etwas schonen. tut mir leid.
hab heut noch ne veranstaltung und arbeiten geh ich ab 19uhr.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (13. Juni 2006)

nuja, hab ne tour durch paar geschäfte gemacht, mir beim s-thetys nen neues nikki gekauft und bin denn über horizontale und wöllmisse heimgefahrn. das mit der hitze nehm ich zurück, is doch schon ziemlich derbe, mir isses shcon ab und zu ma von der stirn geperlt...^^
so, jetz nopchma zu deiner wochenendsäktsch benni. ich gratuliere, dicken respekt. eigentlich wollt ich das ja auch ma machen, aber dieses jahr hats nich geklappt... nich zu letzt, weil ich bei omma in mcpomm zu besuch war. hoffentlich wird das nächstes jahr ma was. immerhin konntest du jetz meine zweifel daran ausräumen, ob ich bei sowas die trekkingstöcke mitnehmen sollte (nich zu verwechseln mit nordic walking, trekkingstöcke gibts schon seit ewigkeiten...), meine knie sind nämlich beim wandern sehr empfindlich, gerade, was bergabgehen anbelangt.
nuja, nachher fahr ich ersma wieder nach dd, man sieht sich denn in holzhau würde ich sagen. \m/


----------



## Benji (13. Juni 2006)

jupp, ich denke, wenn ich  das das nächstes jahr nochmal machen sollte, was ich bis jetzt nicht tun würde, würde ich auch Stöcke nehmen.
sehn uns ins holzhau.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (13. Juni 2006)

hej benji was machen die knie? wirdst du fit bis holzhau. sach mal ein trikot hast du für mich nun ? nehm die richtige größe, bin ja nicht so breit wie du ;-)
sprechen uns sicher nochmal vorher. bye


----------



## Benji (14. Juni 2006)

also shirt is am start, die neuen sind es leider noch nicht aber, ich hab ja zwei aus der alten kollektion, einmal m und einmal l, wirst du wohl die m nehmen. wegen knie, also fahren tue ich hundertpro in holzhau, aber ob ich die woche nochmal richtig gas geben denk ich nicht, da schone ich es lieber und roll so vieleicht mal bissi durch die gegend. morgen muss ich halt wieder arbeiten und bin nachmittag auf nem geburtstag. donnerstag rad#n#roll is mir zu heftig, also mit knie schonen wird das da ja nix.
ansonsten lesen wir uns.

mfg der b


----------



## Canyonbiker (14. Juni 2006)

so, für die leute mit gut funktionstüchtigem knie heute 16 Uhr spittelplatz?


----------



## Hupert (14. Juni 2006)

@Canyonbiker

Schwing deinen Arsch mal vorher in den Laden ich krieg noch was von dir  *lechz*...

Ich gönn mir jetzt mal ne kleine Runde...


----------



## Falko1_de (14. Juni 2006)

Ja ich bin dabei, aber bitte 15 Minuten nach 16, ich muss mir schnell noch nen Kaffee gönnen.


----------



## Falko1_de (14. Juni 2006)

DasTier war zwar heut nicht biken, aber auch nicht faul:
mit einem so geilen gerät macht das ordnung schaffen spaß





morgen wieder: *donnerstag 18:00 spittelplatz*


----------



## Canyonbiker (14. Juni 2006)

...und 19 Uhr bei Rad´n Roll
ich bin noch ganz hin und auseinandergerisssen wann ich wo komme... xD


----------



## Canyonbiker (14. Juni 2006)

jetz das bild zum wortlaut


----------



## matsch (15. Juni 2006)

Ich war heute auch nicht faul. Hab heute einen Rollensprint mitgemacht (mein erster)
Kann mich nun über 2 Räder für ein Wochenende bzw. ein Tandem freuen ;-)


----------



## Benji (15. Juni 2006)

wie jetzt? erzähl das ding!
wer fährt denn auf dem tandem mit??
ich war heut untätig, mal sehn ob ich mich morgen mal aufs bike schwinge, aber wie gesagt die terminlichkeiten eurerseits kann ich nicht wahrnehmen, fühl mich da überfordert :-(

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (15. Juni 2006)

Es war gestern FH Spotfest. Und da haben die 2 Rennräder auf ne Rolle gespannt. Es musste 7 min. Vollgas gegeben werden. Naja und da kein richtiger Radfahrer kam hab ich das Ding glaub ich gewonnen. 
Somit darf ich mir bei Kirscht mal 2 Räder ausleihen. Will aber wenn möglich das Tandem von Kirscht nehmen.... Ist sicher spassiger!


----------



## Benji (15. Juni 2006)

@matsch:
7min ist aber schon ganz schön heftig, haste dir das eingeteilt oder gleich vollgas und durch?

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (15. Juni 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> wer fährt denn auf dem tandem mit?







fährt  sicher auf dem tandem mit


----------



## Benji (15. Juni 2006)

ich denke das lassen wir mal den matsch mal selber entscheiden, aber im grunde hast du recht! 

aber es könnte auch sein er fährt mit dem ding allein und sammelt dann in der city jedes mädel auf welches er kennt, und das sind wahrlich nicht wenige, man könnte sagen äußerst viele. mit dem riesen ding ist er natürlich ne attraktion und  plötzlich kennen ihn noch viel mehr mädels!

  

mfg der b


----------



## martn (15. Juni 2006)

7min rollensprint? das war aber denn keine freie rolle, oder? sonst wär das der absolute tot...

noch was schönes für euch, leistungsdiagnostik für zu hause: http://www.lungtester.com/ (ich hab garnich mal schlecht abgeschnitten...)


----------



## Falko1_de (15. Juni 2006)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> lungtester.com/[/url]


ich werd skeptisch, wenn ich eine externe mikrofonfreigabe bestätigen soll. (hab mal gelesen, dass man auf diese weise die tastentöne speichern und passworteingaben ausspähen kann ...)


----------



## martn (15. Juni 2006)

wo hastn sowas gelesen? du brauchst die tastatur nichma anpacken, solange das ding läuft. und wenn das flash wieder zu is, kann eigentlich auch nichts mehr passieren. abgesehn davon, was für tastentöne, das klappern?


----------



## Falko1_de (15. Juni 2006)

deine klappern?

übrigens

*R'n R hat heute bereits für 19:00 engeladen*

und noch was

heut habe ich post von meinem lieblings polizeihauptkommissar bezüglich radwegezwang -> von einer zumutbarkeitsklausel ist ihm nichts bekannt, gratis dazu ne menge kopien aus der stvo


----------



## steiltyp (15. Juni 2006)

*morgen bin ich ab 14.00 vom spittelplatz unterwegs*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (16. Juni 2006)

geht jemand von euch zu der rad'n'roll eröffnungsfeier am samstag, ich würde da mal gern vorbeischauen und würde mich auch freuen mal eure gesichter wieder zu sehen. 

@falko: wo kauft ihr eure co2-kartuschen immer? zur stvo-geschichte: was heißt das nun, immer radweg wenn vorhanden?

mfg der b


----------



## Canyonbiker (16. Juni 2006)

@steiltyp: ich versuch ma 14 Uhr da zu sein
@benji: ich werd hingehn, weiß aber nich wann (auf jeden vor 17 uhr)


----------



## 3rr0r (16. Juni 2006)

Moinsen
Mal ne Frage, hat jemand hier in der Umgebung gute Erfahrungen mit dem Michelin XCR Dry² gemacht ? Überlege ihn auf Hinterrad zu ziehen, weil fast 200g gespart?? Wenn ja dann Preis?
Hossa in die Runde


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Juni 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> ... zur stvo-geschichte: was heißt das nun, immer radweg wenn vorhanden? ...


Na das ist doch ganz einfach:

*Immer* wenn ein weißes Fahrradpiktogramm auf blauem Untergrund am Straßen-/Wegrand steht (z.b. VZ 237 Sonderweg Radfahrer, VZ 240 Gemeinsamer Fuß- und Radweg, VZ 241-30 bzw. -31 Getrennter Fuß- und Radweg) ist es ein Radweg und dann *MUSST* du mit deinem Rad auf den gekennzeichneten Teil fahren. Und dabei ist es egal, ob der Oberflächenbelag nun eine andere Farbe bzw. ein anderes Material als die angrenzenden Flächen hat. Wenn du das nicht machst - egal wie der Weg aussieht - kannst du betraft werden. Wenn allerdings eine Zusatzzeichen 1022-10 "Radfahrer frei" unter einen Fußwegzeichen hängt, dann *DARFST* du fahren, musst du aber nicht. Das ist eben Deutschland, da wird versucht alles zu regeln ... 
Aber Benji, wie ist denn das? Fährst du immer dort dort wo du fahren sollst oder darfst?


----------



## kette_links (16. Juni 2006)

wenn ich hier mit dem mtb unterwegs bin, begegnen mir ständig schilder mit einem rad-piktogramm und einer nummer, die dinger sind weiß und grün. nun such ich eine karte, die mal zeigt, was diese schilder von mir wollen.
in der touri-info gibts nur wanderwege und diese flußradwege.
also - wo führen diese mysteriösen schilder hin?


----------



## steiltyp (16. Juni 2006)

die ausfahrt heute war eher eine warme dusche, nur der dreck hat etwas gestört-obwohl man den in irgendwelchen moorbädern teuer bezahlt...

ich werde auch sicher mal bei der eröffnung vorbeischauen

@3rr0r: ich bin mal den comp S-light gefahren, also den vorgänger und muss sagen, dass die traktion auf trockenen waldböden erträglich bis gut bei nässe bescheiden und auf steinen untragbar war-empfindlich war der reifen selbst mit racing-maßstäben...also nichts für mich-ich kann mich für michelin nicht begeistern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (16. Juni 2006)

kette_links schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich hier mit dem mtb unterwegs bin, begegnen mir ständig schilder mit einem rad-piktogramm und einer nummer, die dinger sind weiß und grün. nun such ich eine karte, die mal zeigt, was diese schilder von mir wollen.
> in der touri-info gibts nur wanderwege und diese flußradwege.
> also - wo führen diese mysteriösen schilder hin?



wo genau bist du *hier* unterwegs?
da treffen wir uns mal an so einem schild, kann man doch einfach mal abfahren die strecke, dann werden wir mal sehen.

(im ersten moment habe ich bei den farben grün-weiß an die fahrradstaffel der polizei gedacht, vielleicht die trainingsstrecke? )


----------



## kette_links (16. Juni 2006)

Falko1_de schrieb:
			
		

> wo genau bist du *hier* unterwegs?



na, das ist doch der JENA-thread???  ich tüdel immer so zum fuchsturm oder nach cospeda, gurke denn da oben rum (wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob diese schilder auch in der cospeda-ecke standen), und bei dem versuch, wege zu erkunden, fahre ich immer im kreis.  denn bin ich wieder mtb-frustriert und steig aufs rennrad - straßenschilder...  




			
				Falko1_de schrieb:
			
		

> da treffen wir uns mal an so einem schild, kann man doch einfach mal abfahren die strecke, dann werden wir mal sehen.



klingt vernünftig. bei mir werdens wie gesagt immer kringel.


----------



## Falko1_de (16. Juni 2006)

ich habe mich erinnert:

das kartenmaterial dazu heißt

*Radwanderführer durch den Saale-Holzland-Kreis*

und ist vom Landratsamt SHK, Amt für Tourismusförderung Eisenberg.

viel spaß beim radeln und:

schreib ins forum, wenn du losfährst, es kommen bestimmt gerne ein paar lustige leute mit


----------



## matsch (16. Juni 2006)

also benji:
erstmal das Tandem bekommen   dann sehen wir weiter wer hinten drauf darf... und dass mit den Mädels ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen... nur soviele kenne ich leider auch nicht  

@3rr0r:fahre den comp S .. und bin zufrieden mit dem Reifen. Jedoch auf nassem Grund ist er nicht mehr lustig!

Wie lang geht die Rock'n'Roll Eröffnungsparty? Will morgen mal noch ein bissle fahren (ganz ruhig) und dann würde ich auch mal vorbeischauen. (oder andersrum ;-) )


----------



## Falko1_de (16. Juni 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> geht jemand von euch zu der rad'n'roll eröffnungsfeier am samstag, ich würde da mal gern vorbeischauen und würde mich auch freuen mal eure gesichter wieder zu sehen.
> 
> @falko: wo kauft ihr eure co2-kartuschen immer? zur stvo-geschichte: was heißt das nun, immer radweg wenn vorhanden?
> 
> mfg der b


1.    ja
1.1. DasTier + DerTierpfleger = DasTierischeTeam

1.2. vormittags, denn wir haben noch ne sportliche aufgabe bei einer familienfeier

1.3. die gesichter sind (im moment) wieder sauber  

2.1. beim hersteller
2.2. nicht so teuer
2.3. schraubsystem
2.3. der hersteller baut auch solche schraubdüsen,
2.3.1. die wir teuer von sks hatten
2.3.2.1. auch billiger
2.3.2.2. aber nur in massenbestellung

3. siehe torsten (Heute 16:32), der kennt sich auf der straße aus, nur sieht man ihn immer seltener im mtb-forum, radwege allein bringens eben nicht 

Protest gegen Radwegezwang: Musterwiderspruch


----------



## Falko1_de (16. Juni 2006)

matsch schrieb:
			
		

> (oder andersrum ;-) )


----------



## Benji (16. Juni 2006)

@falko: 1.radweg: ich hab mir den link mal angeschaut, danke dafür erstmal.

           2. co2: ich hab heut welche gekauft, ohne gewinde, weil ich doch die  
                      airchamp hab, leider funktioniert das nicht so wie ich will, 
                      wenn ich die kartusche einsetze zischt es schon und der 
                      druck geht langsam weg, blöd halt, muss man dann halt die 
                      kartusche seperart mitführen und erst bei nutzung einsetzen, 
                      anders wirds wohl nix. aber es war nirgends die sks ohne 
                      gewinde zu bekommen, nun hab ich welche von sigma, 
                      passen aber zischen. :-(

@matsch: das mit den mädels glaub ich dir aber nich ;-)

@torsten: danke für die erklärung, aber die frage wo fahren und erlaubt und 
               so, beantworte ich nicht ;-) (kennst mich doch, nur vorschrift, 
               sonst nix)

@steiltyp: wo ward ihr den unterwegs, is es wirklich noch so schlammig, nich 
               das ich mich mit matsch am sonntag im matsch (wie blöd klingt das 
               denn??) rumschlagen muss 

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (16. Juni 2006)

@benji: wir sind über großschwabhausen nach weimar und mellingen gefahren und haben uns sogar "whopper" geleistet-obwohl die bedienung meinte, dass das auf unseren gutscheinen keine "whopper" waren, sondern "xy"-wer durchschaut das schon?
schlammig ist es normalerweise nicht mehr-sonst wäre ich nicht ohne schutzbleche unterwegs gewesen-aber das gewitter hatte die konsistenz des bodens für beste flugeigenschaften bewirkt...


----------



## Benji (16. Juni 2006)

ohh, gewitter, hab ich wohl garnicht mitbekommen. nuja, hauptsache der whopper hat geschmeckt. ich werd mich morgen früh mal in den sattel schwingen, will mit nem arbeitskollegen nach rudolstadt, aber nur radweg halt, er ist nicht so die kanone und ich muss mich eh schonen und da kann man mal schön die beine ausschütteln.


mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (16. Juni 2006)

interessant: in kromsdorf war es warm und kein regen.
bevor wir jedoch wieder ganz trocken wurden, sind wir das zweite mal ins gewitter gekommen, eben auf dem rückweg über vollradisroda ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (17. Juni 2006)

also wir haben schon eröffnungsgefeiert
@canyonbiker: du warst irgendwie nicht auffindbar...
@matsch: es gibt suuuuper bratwürste und kostenlos dazu-da ist es egal wierum du reinschaust
@benji: getränke und auch bier ist genauso kostenlos...

*eröffnungsfeiern sofort!*


----------



## matsch (17. Juni 2006)

danke! ich und der benji gehen gleich mal hin ;-)


----------



## Canyonbiker (17. Juni 2006)

ich war auch schon da, der sven hat auch gemeint ihr wärt noch hinten, aber nur bratwürste weit und breit...


----------



## Benji (17. Juni 2006)

wir waren vorhin mal dort, haben schön wurst und radler reingelassen, bissi rumgehockt und bikes angeschaut. jetzt ist erstmal essen machen für morgen angesagt.
@matsch: ich sage dir mein nudelsalat is ne wucht, gut das ich ein kilo gemacht hab, das zeug wird morgen weggehen wie warme semmeln ;-).

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (17. Juni 2006)

@benji:





> mein nudelsalat is ne wucht


aha
_*ich fahre morgen nochmal*_-bedeutet, dass ich in jena bin-zeitlich könnte ich mich nach wünschen richten


----------



## Benji (17. Juni 2006)

was gibts da zu lachen?
du weißt ja garnicht wie lecker der ist, und ich gestehe es ist mein erster selbergemachter nudelsalat, naja mal schauen vieleicht hilft es ja morgen ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (17. Juni 2006)

na da freu ich mich ja auf den nudelsalat  
so und jetzt muss ich aber ins bett... denn es geht ja früh los


----------



## steiltyp (17. Juni 2006)

@benji: ich hoffe doch sehr, dass der glück bringt-nudelsalat wünsche ich euch nicht auf dem rad...


----------



## Benji (17. Juni 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> @benji: ich hoffe doch sehr, dass der glück bringt-nudelsalat wünsche ich euch nicht auf dem rad...



nudelsalat ahh, jetzt versteh ich was du meinst, schelm  

geh dann auch glei pennen.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (17. Juni 2006)

na so ein salat dann wollen wir hoffen, dass mal keiner von der pedale rutscht -> passt gut auf eure nudeln und eier auf

@ alle alle die zu hause bleiben mussten:
steiltyp und falko1_de sind morgen _nicht_ in tabarz, sondern fahrn mal rüber in die *waldkneipe von **milo barus*

*WER WILL MIT?*


----------



## geniusrc10 (18. Juni 2006)

hi benji und matsch,
wie lief es in holzhau? im netzt ist noch keine ergebnissliste. von tabarz auch noch nicht. hier mein kleiner bericht:

zurück vom tabarzmarathon

bin die mittlere strecke gefahren
68 km und 2400 höhenmeter (waren nur 2100) hat auch gereicht.
zweimal den fußweg auf den inselsberg hoch. kleines kettenblatt war angesagt. heftig. dann schöne abfahrt nach tabarz
insgesamt drei schöne lange auffahrten auf forstautobahnen. die eine war ganz schön geröllig und steil. die hitze hielt sich im wald auch in grenzen. leider hab ich eine trinkflasche verloren. ist mir einfach aus der hand gefallen, wie ich sie aus dem flaschenhalter ziehen wollte. habs aber noch bis zur nächsten verpflegungsstelle geschaftt.
wenn man dann das zweite mal in den berg fährt ist es ganz schön schwer seinen rhythmus zu finden.
habe den 5. platz errungen und das trotz plattfuß.(ca. 4 min zeitverlust) wenn ich die 2 junioren vor mir noch wegdenke habe ich virtuell sogar den 3. platz. fahrzeit 3:28 h
bin dann noch gemütlich nach erfurt gedillert und jetzt stehen 135 km auf der uhr.

eigentlich mag ich ja die strecke von tabarz, aber igendwie ist jedes jahr der wurm etwas drin.

das war tabarz 
2006: plattfuß
2005: nicht am start wegen knieproblemen
2004: sturz und verlorene bremsbeläge
2003: nur kleine runde gefahren, wegen verschlissenem antrieb

nachtrag zum letzten wochenende.
bergzeitfahren in floh-sligenthal
111 starter
gesamt 14. plazt
altersklasse senioren 2 den 5. platz

gruß vom benno


----------



## Falko1_de (18. Juni 2006)

war ne schöne sonntagstour durch zeitzgrund zu milos gasthaus und via holzland-radweg nr.7 durchs silbertal nach bürgel zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*@ benji+matsch*
wie wars auf der




holzsau?


----------



## Benji (18. Juni 2006)

man darf wohl mit recht sagen das das wort knüppelhart ne neue bedeutung bekommen hat. 
aber von vorn: 6.30uhr gings los, gut durchgekommen. noch ein mitstreiter in chemnitz eingeladen. kurz vor neun angekommen, startnummer holen war die erste hürde, benji, der fürs anmelden zuständig war hat wohl in der hitze der letzten tage vergessen die startgebühr zu überweisen. ganz viel asche auf mein haupt, gut das matsch genug kohle dabei hatte und uns rausgehauen hat. nochmals ganz viel asche für mich, aber irgendwie werd ich ja auch nicht jünger ;-)
start um 10, matsch macht den start und die einführungsrunde, mächtiges straßengebolze mit einem hammeranstieg. aber matsch unser drücker kammt als 7. aus der runde, ich sortier mich noch ein wenig und stell mich in die nähe des wechselgartens. geplant war ein rhytmus von 1h und dann wechsel. matsch hat die erste runde gut getreten aber verfährt sich im schildergewirr und fährt in den wechselgarten, aber benji adlerauge schmeißt sein zeug hin und sprintet zum wechsel, okay fang ich halt an mit dem 1h rhytmus, also rein in die runde. erstmal forstweg mit schikanen, übles wurzelzeug und immer im wechsel mit forstweg, dann ein ebenen weg mit wurzeln und löchern vom allerfeinsten, ich hab gedacht mir fliegen die handgelenke weg, dann wieder highspeedforstweg bis zur nächsten schikane, diesmal mit schlamm und weiter geht die hatz über wurzeln und eher grobes geläuf. dann der erste berg, wald-wiesen weg würde man es nennen, zum ende gut steil das man schon schön knechten muss, aber oben angekommen geht es mindestens doppelt so steil auf einem mörderpfad runter, nix mit ausruhen nur lenker festkrallen und beten das die reifen mitmachen. dann ein recht schöner einfacher anstieg der aber recht lang wurde, unterbrochen von einem etwas leichtem flachstück und wieder ein schönes schlammloch und technickzeugs, dann leicht bergauf auf forstweg, dann asphalt zum ziel. 5,5km, ca. 18-19min, klingt nicht viel aber es war das pure gehacke nur vollgas ohne rhytmus und ausruhen. 

aber schnell wurde der 1h-rhytmus-plan verworfen und auf 2-2, sprich jeder fährt 2 runden, dann wird gewechselt. zum ende haben wir dann aber auch damit schwierigkeiten gehabt, vorallem ich hab in den letzten runde am berg dermaßen abgekackt, also auf 1-1 gewechselt und versucht zu fahren was die beine hergeben.
matsch hatte am ende noch gut körner und könnt meine etwas schlechteren rundenzeiten etwas kompensieren, am ende erreichten wir einnen doch respektablen 6. platz, 19 runden geschafft, eine weniger als die sieger, aber auch etwas zeitrückstand dazu. ergebnisse gibt es auch schon auf der teammarathon seite.
beim rennen wurden noch zwischenprämien ausgefahren, ich hab dabei ne schöne muslischale aus meissner porzelan als trostpreis gewonne. matsch hat eine solche pramie gewonnen und einen party-grill, rohloff zeugs, mad east t-shirt gewonnen. also da muss man echt sagen von der organisation her war der event sehr sehr gut, auch die verpfelgung war endgeil, brote, riegel, isostar, kuchen, orangen, bananen, melonen. alles da was das müde bikerherz braucht.
als manko halt die knüppelstrecke und der ungewohnte modus bei dem man zum bolzen gezwungen wird. einhellige meinung der mitfahrer war das man sowas sich wohl nicht nochmal antut, weil eben die strecke echt übel krass war und man ja nicht jünger wird.
so morgen erstmal erholen und knochen pflegen und sonnebrand kühlen.

mfg der b (dem eigentlich schon die augen zufallen)

p.s.: ich vergaß martn, dieser krasse hund hat mit seinem partner "bigfoot" die ssp wertung und damit inoffizielle sachsenmeisterschaft über die 4h geholt, damit hat er sich einen ganz ganz dicken daumen verdient, und das alles ungefedert !!!! und mit wirklich sehr guten rundenzeiten, bei denen ich meine liebe mühe hatte mitzuhalten. ihm hat auch wohl die strecke gut gefallen, so wie ich das gehört hab. nochmal ein ganz dickes chapeau!!!


----------



## Falko1_de (18. Juni 2006)

da kann ich nur sagen
von martn lernen heißt siegen lernen
-> gänge raus+feder raus+zunge raus

und euch beiden kämpfern gute erholung
montag ist schontag

ich laboriere immer noch an hinterbremse


----------



## matsch (18. Juni 2006)

Was soll ich da noch sagen?

martn und Partner :   Respekt!   
benji: du warst mir ein super Partner! Und dein Nudelsalat war ein Traum!
mein Rücken: es tut mir Leid!  
Holzhau Strecke: ich will dich nicht nochmal sehen!
Sonderwertung: Danke!

Werde jetzt mal meine müden Knochen betten. 
bye
MAtscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (18. Juni 2006)

was ihr nur habt. auch ohne den sieg in der tasche würde ich sagen, dass ich die strecke echt geil fand. so muss das sein. für schmerzende knochen brauchts mehr, fahrt nächstes jahr mal die komplette mec, das sind schmerzen (miriquidi bike trails sind zb heftigst).
aber is wohl einfach geschmackssache, ich mags gerne mal ruppig. und der stahlrahmen schluckt natürlich auch einiges an vibrationen weg.

beim sieg muss ich noch büschn bescheidneheit einschieben. das fitteste dresdner team is nämlich in der 6h wertung gestartet, sonst wär das nichts gewesen. zudem warn die ganzen fitten leipziger nich anwesend (alle in biesenrode). und stefan, das eisenschwein war auch einfahc mal der richtige partner. die chemnitzer mit denen wir uns da duelliert haben warn echt hart. fast das gesamte rennen (ab da, wo wir in führung waren) durch, waren die uns immer knapp auf den fersen. sind immer wieder auf sichtweite oder dichter rangekommen. aber dufte tüpen, in den pausen hamwa immer noch büschn gelabert. naja, aber eben auch glück udn die umstände gehören zum ausgang des rennens und so bin ich sehr glücklich drüber. schließlich mein erster sieg bei nem richtigen rennen überhaupt. vllt hat mich das ESK trikot auch leicht beflügelt, ich hatte die ehre, als gast-eisenschwein antreten zu dürfen.

aber auch nochmal dicken respekt an benji und matsch. nen 6.platz is ne super leistung und ihr habt damit unser dresdner leistungsteam (micha und christian) geschlagen. und von wegen du konntest nich mit mir mithalten. ich hatte ja bei jedem von euch die gelegenheit zusammen zu fahren, als wir jeweils quasi gemeinsam ausm wechselgarten kamen. musste aber jedesmal gleich abreißen lassen. ok, viel habter mir wies denn an der wende aussah nich abgenommen, aber trotzdem.

nuja, hab eigentlich akuten schlafmangel udn werd ma die schweren beine ausruhen gehen... bis denn, wa.


----------



## matsch (19. Juni 2006)

martn da haste aber recht. der benji tut ja gerade so... als wäre er langsam gewesen. aber hat mal schnell in der steilabfahrt 5 leute überholt 
und das wir dich nicht so richtig extrem abschütteln konnten lag vielleicht daran, dass wir halt schon 2 Stunden länger auf dem Bock waren


----------



## Falko1_de (19. Juni 2006)

dann für jeden von euch ein


----------



## Falko1_de (19. Juni 2006)

ich hab heut keine lust auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







und gehe mal paar erledigungen erledigen


----------



## Canyonbiker (20. Juni 2006)

so und ich bin leider morgen und übermorgen abend raus... echt schade aber nich zu ändern... werd aber morgen gegen mittag und donnerstag warscheinlich vormittags fahren. wer sich anschließen will- immer gerne, dann machen wir ne zeit aus...

bis denne


----------



## Falko1_de (20. Juni 2006)

ich lass die kurzen für mich arbeiten


----------



## steiltyp (20. Juni 2006)

bei mir geht es *morgen ab 17.30
und am donnerstag ab 18.00, jeweils vom spittelplatz* wieder rund
übrigens fährt ab sofort *mittwoch und donnerstag eine gruppe ab 19.30 vom RnR*


----------



## matsch (20. Juni 2006)

ich gehe morgen 10 uhr fahren. wenn jemand auch kann einfach zum johannistor kommen. wird was ruhiges werden


----------



## Falko1_de (21. Juni 2006)

was wir aus erfahrung/faulheit schon immer zu wissen glaubten ist jetzt wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen:

Bodenbakterien können Aluminium, Messing und Kupfer vor Korrosion schützen

das heißt: dreckige fahrräder halten länger


----------



## Falko1_de (21. Juni 2006)

Jena-TV: Jena gehört zu den drei Thüringer Polizeidirektionen, die abgeschafft werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (21. Juni 2006)

na das klingt ja "gut", aber wird sich dadurch was ändern, sprich weniger polizei??

wegen fahren die woche: ich bin leider raus, muss morgen und übermorgen abend arbeiten, werde mich deswegen wohl morgen in aller frühe mal auf den bock schwingen und die leere natur genießen.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (22. Juni 2006)

hat die eröffnungsparty-bilder *online* z. b. diese hier


----------



## Falko1_de (22. Juni 2006)

> Jena-TV: Jena gehört zu den drei Thüringer Polizeidirektionen, die abgeschafft werden





			
				Benji schrieb:
			
		

> na das klingt ja "gut", aber wird sich dadurch was ändern, sprich weniger polizei??



na das sollen die pollen aus gera und erfurt mit übernehmen.

vielleicht kann man dort auch besser einspruch z.b. dagegen einlegen, dass jetzt der fürstengraben wiederum auf dem gehweg zu beradeln ist, wo doch zwischenzeitlich vernünftigerweise lediglich eine radelerlaubnis ausgeschildert war.

so müsste man als radfahrer beim rechtsabbiegen von planetariumstraße eigentlich den grünpfeil blockieren, weil die fußgänger an der ampel keinen platz lassen. da bin ich auf die reaktionen der motorisierten gespannt ...


----------



## matsch (22. Juni 2006)

Uhh das bin ja ich und der benji bei der Holzhau Vorbereitung. 
So eine Bratwurst sollte in keiner Trikottasche fehlen!


----------



## steiltyp (22. Juni 2006)

also ich habe morgen ab 13.00 zeit, wenn keine weiteren wünsche bestehen fahre ich *morgen 14.00 vom spittelplatz*


----------



## kette_links (22. Juni 2006)

juhu, ich hab heute zum ersten mal in meinem jungen leben den jenzig erklommen!  
war einer von euch unter den grüßmuffeln, die mich (schwarzes rad ohne schrift + mädel + rucksack) da oben auf dem kamm wort- und blicklos (ok, ich bin nicht ganz so cool im sitzten das hügelchen hoch, sondern musste - wie heißt es so schön - aus dem sattel gehen ) überholt haben?
falls das die gleichen waren (merke mir keine gesichter), denen ich auf dem fußweg neben der karl liebknecht straße beim lenkerrichten den weg abgeschnitten habe - sorry, war noch verwirrt vom sturz.

da oben ist aber ganz schön los, waren ne menge leutchen unterwegs.


----------



## Falko1_de (23. Juni 2006)

hab auch eins getroffen, mädel, mit helm und stahlross, allerdings nähe kunitzburg. es fuhr in die matschige richtung. natürlich habe ich nett gegrüßt, musste allerdings schnell wieder zurück sein.


----------



## c2hasi (23. Juni 2006)

@steiltyp    Ok 14 Uhr am Spittelplatz, wäre dafür das wir nach der gestrigen Tour, heute etwas ruhiges angehen: GA1 mittel im SHK


----------



## Falko1_de (23. Juni 2006)

c2hasi schrieb:
			
		

> @steiltyp GA1 mittel im SHK


 
 schreib nicht GA1, der macht das sonst und du stirbst sieben TDE in seinem windschatten.

mein vorschlag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonbiker (23. Juni 2006)

also ich bin heut auch raus, aus bekannten gründen.
aber wie schauts morgen aus? später vormittag-mittag-nachmittag?


----------



## steiltyp (23. Juni 2006)

ja ich denke auch das wir *morgen um die mittagszeit vom johannistor* fahren werden-müsste sich nur mal jemand festlegen...


----------



## c2hasi (23. Juni 2006)

Im Windschatten war ich zwar, aber gestorben bin ich nicht ;-), und ein Puls von 138 geht für GA1 mittel noch in Ordnung. Wochenende ist für mich erstmal Erholung angesagt. 
Bis später


----------



## matsch (23. Juni 2006)

Ich mache morgen ganz früh mit nem Kumpel ne kleine Tour. Also kann dann Mittag leider nicht. Aber ich denke Sonntag könnte es wieder gehen. Also Sonntag am Nachmittag vielleicht?

Also schöne Freitag Abend!


----------



## Benji (24. Juni 2006)

also sonntag nachmittag könnt ich mich auch durchringen, muss mal schauen wann ich in jena aufschlage. mal sehen, ansonsten hoffe ich das wir nächste woche noch bissi fahren können, aber am sonntag is ja schon wieder raceday.

mfg der b


----------



## Canyonbiker (24. Juni 2006)

Nachher um 11:30 Antritt Johannistor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (24. Juni 2006)

geringfügige planänderung *12.00 Johannistour vom johannistor!*


----------



## Falko1_de (24. Juni 2006)

*motivationshilfe:*

habe burgerkingnotsparmarken für long chicken


----------



## matsch (24. Juni 2006)

@benji: könne ja am sonntag auch erst so gegen 18 uhr starten. ist doch lange hell und dann auch nicht mehr so warm. ich werde es mal versuchen zu kommen...

ja und nächste woche sonntag ist schon wieder rennstress. und diesmal bin ich mit nudelsalat dran


----------



## Falko1_de (24. Juni 2006)

matsch schrieb:
			
		

> @benji: ... dann auch nicht mehr so warm ...


nicht so mehr heiß,
doch auch kein eis!

wer mittag schon mitkommt, darf in die bürgeler eisdiele


----------



## Canyonbiker (25. Juni 2006)

Hmm. Mittag um *13 Uhr*?


----------



## Falko1_de (25. Juni 2006)

heute Sonntag 13:00 Start am Spittelplatz

vierzehnheiligen - gönnatal - porstendorf - eselsbahndammweg - bürgel eis essen - flugplatz schöngleina - luftschiff (dort können wir ja mal schiffen)




 - jena


----------



## Falko1_de (25. Juni 2006)

@ canyonbiker




phacelia (Bienenfreund) scheint zu stimmen
gefunden auf www.museumsgarten.de


----------



## Benji (25. Juni 2006)

was gehtn mit euch? botanik und tierfreunde unter sich oder was? wo bleiben die bilder von zerschlissenen reifen und hautabschürfungen, oder von sonnenrändern?? ;-)

also ich hab heut mal wieder ne schöne tour in der heimat gemacht, waren 80km, 4h fahrzeit, und gute 1200hm, warm war es natürlich auch wie sau.
samstag war rennrad angesagt, war mal wieder ne schöne abwechslung, 135km in 5:15h.
fahr ja jetzt den larsen am hinterrad und muss sagen das er sehr gut läuft, sehr unauffällig, greift ganz gut auch wenn es mal rutschiger wird.
am vorderrad hab ich mal übergangsweise den advantage aufgezogen, is etwas schwerer und schmaler als mein nobby, den ich vorher drauf hatte, hat aber annähernd die gleicht performance. und aus optischen gründen wird er auch erstmal drauf bleiben.

so hoffe das man sich nächste woche mal sieht.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (26. Juni 2006)

die sonntagstortour wurde über dornburg zur tautenburger bergwertung umgeleitet. dafür gabs dann doppelt eis.

mein hinternobby, nach verschleiß frisch gewechselt hat ein loch durch die nobbe hindurch eingefangen - wir steigen preisgünstig um auf big jim (ust).

hier die gewünschten bilder:


----------



## matsch (26. Juni 2006)

Was ihr mit euren reifen macht   Meine michies halten schon ewig! 
War gestern auch radeln aber es ging nichts... war total schlapp. Hoffe es wird wieder besser bis zum WE.

Bye
MAtscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (26. Juni 2006)

@falko: schöne bilder! king jim ist doch der mit den schönem profil, aber wirklich günstig ist der mit ca. 36eu auch nich, oder? fahrt ihr am mittwoch wieder?

@matsch: mach mal ne pause! vieleicht is es ja übertraining? und allein fährt man immer langsamer, is ja auch keiner da der einen ziehen kann, oder den man verblasen kann, ergo is man langsam ;-)

so genug der weisheiten. schönen montag noch.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (26. Juni 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> king jim ist doch der mit den schönem profil, aber wirklich günstig ist der mit ca. 36eu auch nich, oder? fahrt ihr am mittwoch wieder?
> 
> @matsch: mach mal ne pause! vieleicht is es ja übertraining?


diesen königlichen leisten wir uns nicht, sondern nur *jim* _den großen_

mittwoch, freilich, trägt DasTier noch ein. auch an den sonstigen tagen, sonst droht untertraining


----------



## steiltyp (26. Juni 2006)

@benji: 





> allein fährt man immer langsamer


ich scheine irgend etwas falsch zu machen
die reifen bekommen wir natürlich unter, hinter und überhaupt ohne ladentisch
ansonsten fragste mal bei RnR der sven hat mir immer den billigsten preis gemacht, den ich bei einem internethändler finden konnte...

*mittwoch gehts standard wieder ab 17.30 vom spittelplatz und dann ab 19.30 von RnR*


----------



## Master | Torben (27. Juni 2006)

Falko1_de schrieb:
			
		

> hat die eröffnungsparty-bilder *online* z. b. diese hier




Jaha wie geil! Haben sich Sven und Axel also abgekoppelt  dachte neulich schon als ich zur TKK bin - 'He... die Werkstatt vom Bikepoint so weit weg???'

Echt coole Sache! War toll bei den beiden Praktikum gemacht zu haben


----------



## Falko1_de (27. Juni 2006)

Master | Torben schrieb:
			
		

> *··MEHR Support!··*



bitte stell uns doch mal das *S P I K E* - girl direkt hinter _GISMO_ vr


----------



## Benji (27. Juni 2006)

falko, du alter stalker!

aber recht haste!

mfg der b

edith: sie hat ja verschiedenfarbige strumpfe an, wer macht den sowas? aber gizmo is ja ma echt süß.


----------



## matsch (27. Juni 2006)

Jungs da kann ich weiterhelfen! Die Gute kommt doch aus meinem Heimatort "Rode"... Wie klein die Welt (ahhmm das Forum) ist!


----------



## Benji (27. Juni 2006)

ich wußte doch das matsch die halbe damenwelt von jena und umgebung kennt.
*kopfschüttel*
gut, das ich mal wieder vor dem rechner sitz und draußen die damen ohne mich auskommen müssen, wie schade :-( 
aber erst die pflicht, dann das vergnügen.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (27. Juni 2006)

Du ich kann mir halt ganz gut Gesichter merken    das ist aber schon alles. Hab ja nicht mal selber ne Frau  

benji es ist doch nicht etwa das Studium stressig ? Aber was solls da muss jeder durch.

Geh jemand heute schon biken? Nur was kleines?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (27. Juni 2006)

Falko1_de schrieb:
			
		

> bitte stell uns doch mal das *S P I K E* - girl direkt hinter _GISMO_ vr



Das 'Spike' Girl ist meine Freundin und sie heißt Linda... kommt aus Stadtroda, ihr Radl ist das Sunn Duall in der Gallerie (von wegen Mädels und biken und so...)  

Wegen der Strümpfe, sie greift einfach ins Unterwäschefach und nimmt sich zwei Strümpfe - egal welche Farbe... nix mit suchen 

Für alle Stalker hier noch ein Foto von ihr:





P.S.: Vielleicht kommen wir nächstes Jahr wieder zurück nach Jena... hoffentlich


----------



## Falko1_de (27. Juni 2006)

Master | Torben schrieb:
			
		

> sie greift einfach ins Unterwäschefach


... so lange kein bissches tier drin wohnt ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.

ist diese nahaufnahme authorized?


----------



## matsch (27. Juni 2006)

mensch ihr seid offtopic!      auch ja und da keiner heute mit mir biken geht schinde ich mich allein noch ein wenig.... der müde körper kann das ab


----------



## Master | Torben (27. Juni 2006)

Falko1_de schrieb:
			
		

> ... so lange kein bissches tier drin wohnt ...



Ne... da wohnt nur Wäsche drin 




			
				Falko1_de schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.
> 
> ist diese nahaufnahme authorized?



  klar doch!


----------



## Benji (27. Juni 2006)

@matsch: ich war heut morgen mal seit langem wieder joggen, morgen wird erst wieder rad gefahren. bringe morgen auch deine kartuschen mit, wenn ich sie nicht vergesse.

ansonsten sieht man sich morgen.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (27. Juni 2006)

wenn schon offtopic, dann richtig

hier tut sich was:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2793298#post2793298

außerdem herrliche gegend und ihr wisst ja, mit der bahn prima zu erreichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (27. Juni 2006)

@matsch: wenn du schon nörgelst, dann erwarte ich, dass du morgen dabei bist!


----------



## Falko1_de (27. Juni 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> *mittwoch gehts standard wieder ab 17.30 vom spittelplatz und dann ab 19.30 von RnR*


wer ist dabei? (ab donnerstag regen angekündigt)


----------



## Benji (27. Juni 2006)

also ich bin morgen definitiv am start, spittelplatz, 17.30uhr!

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (28. Juni 2006)

Ich und nörgeln? neee das mache ich nicht.
Bin heute dann auch ab 17.30Uhr dabei und werde meine müden Knochen mal bewegen.

 benji wie lang wollen wir eigentlich mitfahren? Abends ist ja noch die Alternativ-Veranstaltung.
Und die Kartuschen kannst du mir am Wochenende mitbringen. Wo soll ich die denn heute hinstecken? Bekommst auch am WE dein Trikot. Ist doch ok oder brauchst du es früher?

Bis dann!


----------



## Benji (28. Juni 2006)

naja, wir müssen ja nicht die ersten sein, weil je später der abend desto schöner die gäste.
also keinen streß, wenn wir gegen 22.30uhr aufschlagen reicht das doch dicke, oder hast du am donnerstag was vor?
wie is das eigentlich mit zelt für samstag?

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (28. Juni 2006)

Aber benji je später es ist umso weniger zeit hat man neue leute kennenzulernen  

Also so wie es aussieht benötigt ein Team der Challenge mein Zelt zum nächtigen. Hast du noch eins? Ansonsten kann ich es nicht verleihen. Oder wir pennen alle in dem Ding


----------



## Benji (28. Juni 2006)

alle in einem, gruppenkuscheln!





ja, nee. lass uns das mal nachher abquatschen.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (28. Juni 2006)

Gehe runter mein Pferd holen und bekomme beim Anblick von Tills Speedneedle (neuer Sattel) und ACROS (in Worten: neuem roten geilen Steuersatz) so Stielaugen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, dass ich nur durch geschickte Augenakrobatik überhaupt den Keller wieder verlassen kann.
Freilich war ich dann zu spät für die Gruppe ...

bisneulischwidderma


----------



## Falko1_de (28. Juni 2006)

Ok, ich melde dann mal für *morgen ab 17.30 vom spittelplatz und dann wahlweise 19.30 vom RnR*
tschuldigung, mal wieder falsch gelockt-innt
steiltyp schrieb


----------



## Benji (29. Juni 2006)

ich kann leider nicht dabei sein, erstens arbeit, zweitens schonen für sonntag. also euch viel spaß und paßt mir auf die dornen auf :-( (insider wissen was ich meine)

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (29. Juni 2006)

Ja JA die Dornen und das das tolle SKS Zeugs!
Ich bin auch nicht dabei. Muss mich noch von gestern Abend erholen.   Benji ich stehe in deiner Schuld. (Aber gute Nachricht: Hab gerade meinen neuen PIN zur neuen Karte bekommen   somit bekommst du alles am WE wieder)

So und wer Zeit hat kann ja mal dashier üben:

http://video.feber.se/2006/06/kille_gr_burnou.html


----------



## Benji (29. Juni 2006)

http://www.profirad.de/scott-timer-patronen-gramm-microflate-p-6954.html

mehr sag ich estmal nicht.

mfg der b

p.s.: das video is gut.


----------



## Canyonbiker (29. Juni 2006)

ich bin 17:30 dabei...


----------



## steiltyp (29. Juni 2006)

@matsch: na das ist doch mal eine echt gute einlage in dem videonur ob das meine noppies aushalten würden
wenn man das am ende des anstieges noch drauf hat, dann kann einen keiner mehr halten...


----------



## Falko1_de (29. Juni 2006)

sieht so aus, als hätten die bei sks jetzt an der ventilmutter auch kunststoff dran. besser ists, habe mir neulich den dummen verkühlt, der unbedingt vorne anfassen wollte.


----------



## steiltyp (29. Juni 2006)

heute haben wir leider nicht besonders viel zustande gebracht-nun ja etwas erholung...
@c2hasi: wir haben uns leider dann doch verloren, wir standen noch eine weile und haben gepfiffen, aber du hattest wohl das männlein im ohr? beim nächsten mal besser!
*morgen bin ich ab 14.00 bereit zu starten-interesse? spittelplatz?*


----------



## phiro (29. Juni 2006)

@benji

Was steht denn am WE für ein Rennen an?

@falko

also an ner Streckenbesichtigung in Steinbach hätte ich auch großes Interesse, wird bei mir nur mit nem Termin äußerst schwierig  
habt ihr da schon was geplant?

gruß Phil


----------



## Falko1_de (29. Juni 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> heute haben wir leider nicht besonders viel zustande gebracht


hund erziehen bis zum sattelbruch - ist das nichts?


----------



## Falko1_de (29. Juni 2006)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> Streckenbesichtigung in Steinbach


kommendes wochenende hätten wir schon lust
das ist dort um steinbach herum so eine geile gegend,
da fahren wir noch öfter hin, wann auch immer du zeit hast.
ich hoffe, es kommen noch mehr leute zusammen, dann wirds lustig.
höhenmeter sind nicht so wild. das ist auch mal was für die freundin





p.s. wir kriegen leider kein drittes rad ans auto

p.s.2 *viel glück für st.märgen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (30. Juni 2006)

aso, dachte ihr wolltet da mitm Zug hin 

dieses WE wärs sowieso etwas früh, muss mich erstmal wieder einrollen  

ist halt leider nicht mehr sehr viel Zeit bis zu dem Rennen, glaube werde das mal nexten Freitag ins Visier nehmen (07.07.) mit dem Hinfahren

Edit: St. Märgen??? .... was ist das?
ich bin dieses Jahr (oder so oder länger oder wie auch immer) komplett raus, fahre die DM U23 auch nur weil sie um die Ecke ist


----------



## Falko1_de (30. Juni 2006)

super 88 Stützer-/Steinbach

Training am 8./9.Juli? gucksdu

außerdem noch zum gucken:

09.07.2006 *MTB-Springen auf der Wadebergschanze *
 30 ausgewählte Jumper, die sich am 27.5.06 in Oberhof qualifiziert haben treffen sich zum 2.MTB-Sprunglauf auf der Wadebergschanze in Oberhof 
 10:00 Uhr, Oberhof


----------



## Benji (30. Juni 2006)

@phiro: neuhaus am rennweg, erster lauf zum energie cup oder wie sich das schimpft.

http://neuhaus.thueringer-energie-cup.de/

mfg der b


----------



## geniusrc10 (30. Juni 2006)

hi benji
komme nicht nach neuhaus. habe böses hustenaua, rückenaua, knieaua...
hätte mal meine langstreckenfahrt nicht im t-shirt im biergarten feiern sollen, während mein immunsystem im keller ist.

hi martn
in der bikesportnews juli/2006 ist ein bericht über die mad east challenge und ein schönes foto von dir vom bergzeitfahren.

gruß benno


----------



## matsch (30. Juni 2006)

Der martn wieder...überall präsent  







Soll er das oben rechts sein? Muss ich heute doch nochmal aus dem Haus um es zu überprüfen


----------



## phiro (30. Juni 2006)

@falko

nene, am 09.07. fahr ich den Marathon in Mertendorf mit, geht also nicht an dem WE, werde das sicher am Freitag in einer Woche machen oder dann gar nicht 

@benji

achso, dann mal viel glück dafür  

@offtopic

TdF 2006????? --> was ne Sache da gerade abläuft, tja, wer sich erwischen lässt, den bestraft das Leben, schade nur das es jetzt mal 2 deutsche getroffen hat und dann gerade JU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (30. Juni 2006)

@ phiro

freitag, 7.7. könnten wir hier gegen 14:00 ins Auto springen.

Würde dir 16:00 Start auf der DM-Strecke bei Steinbach a.W. passen?

Oder man sieht sich am Durchfahrtpunkt auf der Staumauer oder Brücke oder was das dort ist.

Wir bleiben dann über Nacht im Auto und fahren mit der Meute am 8.7. S8M-Probe in Frauenwald/Stützerbach und gucken dann Sonntach vor der Heimfahrt noch MTB-Springen in Oberhof ...


----------



## phiro (30. Juni 2006)

Falko1_de schrieb:
			
		

> @ phiro
> 
> freitag, 7.7. könnten wir hier gegen 14:00 ins Auto springen.
> 
> Würde dir 16:00 Start auf der DM-Strecke bei Steinbach a.W. passen?



klingt echt gut, hab mir das mal notiert, melde mich dann nochmal Anfang nächste Woche 

hoffe mal das ich das zeitlich einrichten kann


----------



## martn (30. Juni 2006)

geniusrc10 schrieb:
			
		

> hi benji
> komme nicht nach neuhaus. habe böses hustenaua, rückenaua, knieaua...
> hätte mal meine langstreckenfahrt nicht im t-shirt im biergarten feiern sollen, während mein immunsystem im keller ist.
> 
> ...



saugeil, gleich morgen früh am bahnhof kaufen, wenn wir uns aufm weg in die sachsenschweiz machen.
ich hab gehört du kennst steffen ziemlich gut. der wurde in dresden ja jetz lang genug weichgekloppt und sein singlespeeder steht kurz vor der vollendung, damit er zu ner richtig harten sau wird.

nächste woche bin ich warscheinlich in jena. mit etwas glück krich ich vorher noch nen 36er kettenblatt besorgt und denn kann ich endlich auf 3gang abrüsten und testen, ob das gut geht. ich zähl auf euch als sparringspartner...


----------



## steiltyp (1. Juli 2006)

morgen fahren wir auch garantiert wieder eine runde, aber bitte nicht vor mittag!


----------



## Benji (1. Juli 2006)

@phiro: ohh, mertendorf hab ich mir auch notiert, muss aber erst checken ob die finanzen passen. aber das ist ja garnicht soweit weg von jena, und die strecke ist sicherlich flach, oder?

@martn: sag bescheid wenn du in j weilst!

@matsch: na schon wach? meld mich nacher telefanatisch.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (1. Juli 2006)

@benji: klar ist er wach und frisch geduscht! Das Radl ist auch frisch... Der Nudelsalat ist auch fertig! Es kann also losgehen ;-)


----------



## steiltyp (1. Juli 2006)

wie sieht es aus, ist morgen überhaupt noch wer in jena und nicht wegen dopings gesperrt und würde eine schöne runde mit mir fahren


----------



## phiro (1. Juli 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> @phiro: ohh, mertendorf hab ich mir auch notiert, muss aber erst checken ob die finanzen passen. aber das ist ja garnicht soweit weg von jena, und die strecke ist sicherlich flach, oder?



also Mertendorf ist echt ein ganz nettes Rennen, 30km-Runde mit vielleicht 700HM, also ein paar Berge sind schon drin, natürlich keine sehr langen, aber schon viele kurze
da es wirklich gleich um die Ecke ist, kann man da schonmal hinfahren, musst ja auch nicht dort pennen
Startgeld kostet auch nur 18 oder 20 (je Strecke), Nachmeldung dann glaube ich 5 mehr (könnte aber dieses WE noch funzen mit Normalmeldung)

vielleicht sieht man sich dort mal wieder  

gruß


----------



## matsch (2. Juli 2006)

So wieder zurück in Jena nach einem durchaus gelungenem Wochenende.
Bin ja mit dem benji gestern schon in den Thüringer Wald. Ein paar
Freunde von uns haben sich da auch ein tolles Event (die
Outdoorchallenge) gegeben.
Also haben wir sie dort besucht und mit ihnen an einen tollen Bergsee
gezeltet.  

Heute früh ging es dann gegen 7Uhr Richtung Neuhaus. Der Benji hat
noch ein wenig über das Zelten geflucht. Irgendwie konnte er nich
pennen....
In Neuhaus pünktlich angekommen und erstmal die Morgentoilette
erledigt.

10.15Uhr ging es auf die Strecke. Es waren zwei Runden zu fahren.
Verpflegung gab es nur eine, was deutlich zu wenig war. Der benji hat
schon unterwegs aus dem Bach gesoffen....
 Die Strecke war eigentlich sehr schick. Die Abfahrten waren aber zum Teil
sehr schnell (benji: 65km/h) und nicht besonders gut... --> also hab
ich gekniffen    Bergauf ging es dafür immer besser, so dass ich
einige Plätze gut machen konnte.
In der zweiten Runde hat ich aber das Pech, dass ich am Anstieg mir
nen Platten eingefangen hatte. Also Rad raus und Schlauch rein. Dank
SKS ging es sehr schnell ;-) ( aber kauft bitte trotzdem nicht das SKS
CO2 System  !) Bin dann im Sauseschritt den Leuten wieder hinterher die
mich bei der Aktion wieder überholt hatten. Um es nun mal kurz zu
machen. Ich bin dann als 6. durch das Ziel gefahren und richtig
zufrieden. Der benji kam dann auch gleich als 11. ins Ziel.
Also für uns ein durchaus gelungenes Wochenende was richtig Spass gemacht hat !!!!


----------



## Benji (2. Juli 2006)

so frisch und munter aus den tiefen des thüringer waldes zurück in der urbanen heimat. also das we könnte man als gelungen deklarieren. samstag schön die kameradinnen und kameraden bei der meininger outdoor challenge angefeuert und abends schön zusammengesessen. am sonntag morgen frühzeitig raus und nach neuhaus geflogen. dort dann ein schönes rennen erlebt.

also in der startaufstellung stehen 113 mann für die mittlere strecke (2x25km) und einige (~15) bei der großen runde (4x25km). Startschuss viel pünktlich 10 nach 10 und die meute prügelte erstmal schön etwas straße und dann forstweg richtung wald. ich hab mir gedacht ich geb vom start weg mal schön kette und schau was passiert. hab mich dann so bei platz 15 einsortiert und könnte in den abfahrten gut mithalten. dier erste gestaltete sich so das man zu zweit nebeneinander im pulk mit gut +60 nen forstweg langbrettert. ich dacht mir natürlich schon das das nicht ewig so bleibt und dann kam auch schon der erste berg und ich versuchte mein rhytmus zu finden um nicht gleich in der ersten runde blau zu gehn. der berg zog sich schön lang und war nicht allzu steil. was mir etwas gelegen kam, aber auch matsch, der mich dann auch gleich einholte und überholte. mit ihm dann in die erste wilde abfahrt. glücklicherweise hat sich vor uns einer abgelegt und stand im busch, so das wir die gefährliche ecke in dieser abfahrt noch gut erwischten und nicht abflogen. dann gleich wieder in den nächsten anstieg und ich konnte matsch nicht mehr halten, der wohl wirklich gut drauf war an dem tag. also allein weiter und versucht an jedem dranzubleiben. die piste war am anfang doch eher forstautobahn mit teilweise doch hohen geschwindigkeiten und dann wieder dem blödem hochgekurbel, aber immer lang und zäh ansteigend. zum glück kam dann wieder nen schöner singletrail, deren anteile doch eher mau waren und ne knifflige passage über einen forstweg drüber. ich schau nach rechts sehe rot-weißes band und denk mir hier musst du links. gesagt getan, aber plötzlich seh ich die spitze um master kopplin und ein absperrband quer zu meiner fahrtrichtung, also denk ich mir: hier läuft was schief. rumgedreht und den richtigen weg gesucht und auch gefunden. es ging einen üblen wurzelpfad runter und nach ner 180° kurve wieder hoch und endete vor einigen naturtreppen. kurz absteigen und schieben und dann kurz raus aus dem wald und wieder rein nen schönen anstieg hoch, anschließend nen schöner wiesenpfad der wieder in einen bergaufsingletrail überging, dann die kontrollstelle und zurück recht flach und windanfällig zurück zum ziel. hinter mir hatten sich 3 biker im windschatten gesammelt, einer war auf der langen strecke unterwegs die andern beiden in der selben runde wie ich. aber keiner wollte sich an der führungsarbeit beteiligen. dann durchfahrt in die letzte von zwei runden, ich nehm nur ne flasche und trink und schütte mir was über den pelz und hau sie gleich wieder weg, ein fehler wie sich dann raustellt. aus dem zielgelände raus hab ich die "schmeißfliegen" wieder am hinterrad und hab dann echt mal das tempo weit gedrosselt aber auch bei 25km/h, wo man sonst satte +30 fahren kann wollten die nicht vorbei, erst ein spruch meinerseits lockte den langstreckler mal nach vorn, aber schon in der folgenden schnellen abfahrt hatte ich sie alle abgeschüttelt, wobei mich der langstreckler in der langen auffahrt wieder ein hatte, weil ich da in einem bach meine flasche auffüllte und mir auch noch nasse schuhe geholt hab, kurzer plausch mit ihm, und ich bekam ne geisteskranke fahrweise (im bezug auf rhytmus) zugeschrieben. leider musst ich ihn ziehn lassen. aber er bleib in sichtweite und ich dachte mir das soll auch so bleiben. and der kontrollstelle noch gut anschwung vom zewitnehmer bekommen und dann im ganz dicken gang richtung ziel. der zielausdruck sagte was von 2:27h und platz 11. hatte ich echt nicht erwartet, aber bin trotzdem froh. matsch hatte in der zweiten runde noch nen platten und war am ende sogar noch 6. geworden, also ich muss sagen topleistung, wenn man sich das doch recht erlesene starterfeld ansieht. aber auch ich bin über platz 11 sehr glücklich, doch für oberhof am 23. sind natürlich nun die erwartungen an sich selbst sehr hoch, aber was will man machen, das ist sport.

dii heimfahrt wurde noch zu einem badestop in der nähe von tannroda genutzt, war ein idyllischer see, mit leider sehr vielen besuchern, aber wenn will man es verdenken bei dem wetter.

ich geh mal jetzt mein sonnenbrand kühlen und mach schön die beine hoch. ;-)

mfg der b

edith: habsch grads gefunden: http://www.sportident.com/service/e...id=20060702171817&art=&bahnauswahl=M&ausg=erg

upps doch etwas länger geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (2. Juli 2006)

Komisch.. auf mein Zettel war ich mit Platz 6 im Ziel. Auf der Ergebnisliste bin ich nun auf Platz 7. Das ist doch Betrug  
So guten Nacht!


----------



## Benji (2. Juli 2006)

mhhhh. schade halt, aber auf den ausdrucken stand auch was von vorläufig. frage ich mich nur wie das geht, die ergebnisse kamen doch sicher auch von denen aus dem zelt und der ausdruch doch auch?? fragen über fragen!

mfg der b


----------



## phiro (3. Juli 2006)

na da habt ihr ja ordentlich Stoff gegeben, Glückwunsch zu den guten Platzierungen 

@matsch

du hast im Sprint gegen nen guten Kumpel von mir knapp verloren, aber alle Achtung, der ist nicht wirklich langsam und letztes Jahr sogar bei der MA-DM ziemlich gut platziert gewesen (so 20-30 glaube) 

Sieht man sich next WE in Mertendorf?

gruß


----------



## matsch (3. Juli 2006)

@phiro: sprint kann man nicht sagen. der hat mich mit sein dicken beinen vorm ziel nochmal stehen lassen. aber auch mein niedriger luftdruck im vorderrad hat die zieleinfahrt mit den kurven etwas schwer gemacht.. 

mertendorf werde ich nur passiv als beobachter mitnehmen. der benji glaub ich auch.
schönen wochenstart euch!


----------



## martn (3. Juli 2006)

ihr fitten säcke, das gibts ja garnich... ich fahr nachher nach jena und bin denn die ganze woche da. geht da was (mindestens mal wieder die bike'n'snow runde)?


----------



## Benji (3. Juli 2006)

also mertendorf werd ich wohl auch nicht machen, is mir zu stressig alles. muss am woende wieder arbeiten.

@martn: eigentlich geht mittwoch ab 17uhr immer was. die rad´n´roll leute fahren ja jetzt auch immer mittwoch und donnerstag ab 19.30uhr.

anosnten allen mal nen schönen tag noch

mfg der b


----------



## martn (3. Juli 2006)

wie, gibts jetz mittwochs zwei konkurierende ausfahrten? das is ja doof...


----------



## steiltyp (3. Juli 2006)

@martn: also von konkurrenz würde ich da nicht sprechen, du suchst dir einfach den treffpunkt bei dem grad leute am start sind...
*ich fahre wieder am mittwoch ab 17.30 und anschließend mit der RnR-truppe*


----------



## icebaer1990 (3. Juli 2006)

hi ho, ich misch mich hier mal kurz ein  

war mit nem Kumpel vorletztes Wochenende in Jena und sind durch die Innenstadt gefahrn. Wir sind bis spät Abends rund um den Intershop und der Goethe-Gallerie gefahrn und es hat wirklich voll Fun gemacht. Ein Lob gilt der Polizei, die haben uns net angehalten obwohl wir alles mögliche runtergefahren sind, und Licht hatten wir erst recht net dran . Die "Fahrräder-Frei" Schilder gefallen mir auch irgendwie hehe.  
Bikeshops sind auch voll gut, kann man garnet mit den "Billig-Shops" hier vergleichen. 

Wie auch immer : 

Schöne Grüße aus dem Flachland nach Jena !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (3. Juli 2006)

icebaer1990 schrieb:
			
		

> hi ho, ich misch mich hier mal kurz ein
> 
> war mit nem Kumpel vorletztes Wochenende in Jena und sind durch die Innenstadt gefahrn. Wir sind bis spät Abends rund um den Intershop und der Goethe-Gallerie gefahrn und es hat wirklich voll Fun gemacht. Ein Lob gilt der Polizei, die haben uns net angehalten obwohl wir alles mögliche runtergefahren sind, und Licht hatten wir erst recht net dran . Die "Fahrräder-Frei" Schilder gefallen mir auch irgendwie hehe.
> Bikeshops sind auch voll gut, kann man garnet mit den "Billig-Shops" hier vergleichen.
> ...



Klingt nach ganz großem Sport... weiter so!


----------



## matsch (4. Juli 2006)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit morgen früh mal ne Runde zu fahren? Bekomme es am Nachmittag wahrscheinlich nicht auf die Reihe. Ansonsten denke ich bin ich Donnerstag wieder dabei!


----------



## Benji (4. Juli 2006)

@matsch: also ich kann leider nich, muss ja auch mal in die uni ;-)

@all: 

mal zur vorplanung: 

mertendorf (09.07) hinfahren und zuschauen, start is um 10uhr, was ja nicht heißt das man da schon dort sein muss, der saaleradweg hat bis naumburg 44km, also gute 2h einzuplanen.

außerdem könnte man ja auch nach steinbach (16.07) tingeln, hier natürlich mit zugunterstützung und die beiden(?) starter aus unseren reihen anfeuern.

wer würde da mitziehen?? 

mfg der b


----------



## phiro (4. Juli 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> mertendorf (09.07) hinfahren und zuschauen, start is um 10uhr, was ja nicht heißt das man da schon dort sein muss, der saaleradweg hat bis naumburg 44km, also gute 2h einzuplanen.
> 
> außerdem könnte man ja auch nach steinbach (16.07) tingeln, hier natürlich mit zugunterstützung und die beiden(?) starter aus unseren reihen anfeuern.



das wäre natürlich ne sehr nette Sache, Unterstützung kann man immer gur gebrauchen, vorallem wenn man mies drauf ist  

trotzdem schade das du am SO nicht mitpacen willst


----------



## steiltyp (4. Juli 2006)

ich werde mich erstmal *heute noch ca. 18.00 auf das rad setzen*, wenn jemand lust hat nur zu...


----------



## Benji (4. Juli 2006)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> trotzdem schade das du am SO nicht mitpacen willst



naja, man muss auch mal pause machen, ich kann nicht jedes woende ein rennen fahren, und die finanzen sehen auch schon wieder nicht gut aus. ich brauch doch eindlich mal ein paar neue schuhe. also diemal nur zuschauer.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (4. Juli 2006)

*IIIIIITTTTT**AAAAAAALLLLLLL**IIIIIIIAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jawoll


----------



## Hupert (5. Juli 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> *IIIIIITTTTT**AAAAAAALLLLLLL**IIIIIIIAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Jawoll



YES!!!!


----------



## Benji (5. Juli 2006)

also heut wieder 17.30uhr am spittelplatz!(?)

ich wäre da.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (5. Juli 2006)

ich würd ja  bei bns mitfahrn wollen, wann starten die denn? vllt kann ich mich auch zu eurer vorbelastung shcon aufraffen...


----------



## steiltyp (5. Juli 2006)

jawoll heute läufts wieder ab 17.30 vom spittelplatz
@martn: b&s sind manchmal etwas unregelmäßig in ihrer gruppenbildung, soll heißen, dass ich nicht sicher bin ob von dort welche starten, ansonsten 19.00 bzw. 19.30


----------



## martn (5. Juli 2006)

hab vorhin ma angerufen, offiziell geht beim bns nichts. also keiner vom laden fährt, und ob sich sonst welche treffen, is auch unbekannt. also schau ich mir auch mal die neue truppe da an. wann is offizieller start bei r'n'r, falls ichs vorher nich schaff?


----------



## steiltyp (5. Juli 2006)

offiziell und auch praktisch geht es vor dem RnR 19.30 los


----------



## matsch (5. Juli 2006)

Hab gerade mal ein paar Fotoalben zu MTB Veranstaltungen hier angelegt. Und da ist mir doch ein Bild ins Auge gestochen, wo ich dachte:  "Den kenne ich doch!"
Da hat mein Kumpel in Erfurt doch tatsächlich ausversehen den falko abgeschossen.







ps: kann mir jemand sagen wie man hier wieder bilder aus dem benutzer-fotoalbum löscht? wenn ja bitte ne pm an mich.  danke!


----------



## Benji (5. Juli 2006)

sorry nochmal das das irgendwie vorhin bei mir nicht geklappt hat, aber die arbeit ruft mal wieder etwas überraschend. aber ich versprech hoch und heilig morgen dabei zu sein.

matsch dir hab ich ne pm wegen dem löschen geschickt.

ansonsten schönes bild hast du da rausgekramt!!

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (5. Juli 2006)

@benji: also deine sms war wirklich angekommen...hatte ich irgendwie übersehen
*morgen wieder 17.30 am spittelplatz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (6. Juli 2006)

ich bin jetz wie en bissi kaputt. hätte mich nich vorher jemand warnen können, auf was ich mich da einlasse? denn wär ich vllt doch lieber mitm zug nach jena angereist, anstatt über die wöllmisse... wobei, ob das nen unterschied gemacht hätte...
da denkt man, man is fit und dann wird man so aus der hose gefahren und hängt permanent ganz hinten dran. ging mir schon lange nich mehr so, ^^
zu meiner verteidigung: die strecke und fahrweise war nich so meins. breite wege, kaum technisches, schnell(für meinen maßstab) und ohne pausen gefahren. immerhin bergab konnt ich büschn rocken, 

aber ich will nich jammern. die nächste runde möchte ich trotzdem was entspanntes fahrn. ma gucken wann, der umbau vom hardtail steht auch an...


----------



## matsch (6. Juli 2006)

Wann geht es heute los? Hoffe mal nicht das es regnet.....


----------



## steiltyp (6. Juli 2006)

@matsch: siehe beitrag 1277


----------



## matsch (6. Juli 2006)

ahhhh!


----------



## phiro (6. Juli 2006)

@falko & till

bei mir wird das morgen mit Steinbach nichts werden, hab absolut keine Zeit, hab diese Woche auch noch keine sec aufm Rad gesessen  

tut mir sorry das ich das jetzt erst durchgeben konnte, aber gestern war die Hölle los, kam nichtmal kurz ins Netz rein 

euch trotzdem nen schönes WE da unten  

gruß Phil


----------



## Benji (6. Juli 2006)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> ......... hab diese Woche auch noch keine sec aufm Rad gesessen ........



na vieleicht sollte ich mal doch für mertendorf melden  

also heut bin ich definitiv da. start 1730 spittelplatz.

@martn: jetzt weißt du auch warum wir hier so fit sind, die ausfahrten sind eigentlich alle so, aber was will man machen, da heißt es einfach kopf runter und treten.  

@matsch: schau mal wa ich gefunden hab  

(http://timbo.jubiiblog.de/blog.php?id=4/Der_wahre_Herr_der_Ringe)

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (6. Juli 2006)

@benji: Ok danke!!!!

@all: bin heute auch ab 17.30uhr am Start!


----------



## Falko1_de (7. Juli 2006)

matsch schrieb:
			
		

> ... ein Bild ins Auge gestochen ...



oh je, ganz schön blau  die leute schauen so runter. ist wohl am riechheimer berg geschossen worden?

samstag werden wir wohl die frauenwald-8 14:00 mitmachen


----------



## matsch (7. Juli 2006)

Ja das Bild ist ganz oben am Riechheimer. Somit kann man auch mal blau sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (8. Juli 2006)

ich werd morgen ma ne entspannte kernbergrunde drehen. hat jemand bock und zeit?
start am steinkreuz würd ich sagen. zeit werd ich noch bekannt geben...


----------



## Benji (9. Juli 2006)

ich wollt ja morgen nach mertendorf. mal sehn wann ich aus dem bett komme. aber der start is da ja schon um 10. also müsst ich ja spätestens um 9 los das ich noch was mitbekomme. nuja mal sehn.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (9. Juli 2006)

*frauenwald/stützerbach* *super8:

* großes glück mit dem wetter, großes pech mit dem daumen









      hat uns nicht erwischt

fall-k kugelt sich den
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aus


----------



## Benji (9. Juli 2006)

@falko:wat machst du denn??? und was is jetzt mit radfahren?

@phiro: also mertendorf hab ich heut morgen nicht geschafft, arbeiten ging gestern wieder ewig und ich bin morgens nicht in die puschen gekommen, war deshalb allein unterwegs gegen mittag, hab mir mal die umgegend der leuchtenburg angeschaut und schöne pfade gefunden, waren zwar nur 2:30h aber besser als garnix.
wie ist es bei dir gelaufen??

@martn: bist du die woche noch in der gegend?

mfg der b


----------



## martn (10. Juli 2006)

hättste ma gewartet, oder ich gleich auf deine sms geantwortet. schade. bin mit horst ne entspannte runde vom steinkreuz zum culm und die komplette horizontale bis wieder zum steinkreuz gefahrn. denn hatten wa noch die hoffnung, am fuchsturm vllt fußboi gucken zu können, aber da war komplett zu. also bin ich über die wöllmisse hiem und der horst is wieder in die stadt gerollert. und ich hab das letzte packen der fünften serie horst rings bekommen (war allerdings eh für mich zurückgelegt), 






diese woche bin ich denn leider nich da. ich fahre in den odenwald (im westen!), meinen fatter in seiner montageheimat besuchen. ma gucken, was da so geht, bike habich dabei. donnerstag abend komm ich wieder, aber freitag fahr ich nach erfurt zum festival, wovon ich erst sonntag zurückkomm. und denn mach ich schon wieder nach dd. sieht also eher eng aus. wenn doch was geht, meld ich mich.

ansonsten viel spass und fahrt auch mal ne entspannte runde mit schönen flowigen trails und pausen im biergarten, nich dass ihr alle noch fitter werdet... 
teleprost! der martn.


----------



## Falko1_de (10. Juli 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> @falko:wat machst du denn??? und was is jetzt mit radfahren?


der  passt bald wieder in den handschuh

Die Akkus sind immer geladen wie auch einsatzbereit. Was immerwährend der Tag ferner bringt, Ihnen steht immer ein zusätzlicher Akkumulator zur Verordnung gucksdu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (10. Juli 2006)

@falko: na dann ist ja alles in butter. das mit dem akku versteh ich nich!

@martn: mhhhm, naja. ich war dann noch bissi abchillen am schleicher und bin dann gleich zum fussball. 
was mir grad so in den sinn kommt, ich könnte ja mal in dd vorbeikommen und mir dort mal bissi die heide zeigen lassen.
die horst rings sind also schon wieder vergriffen und ich hab wieder den arsch nicht hoch bekommen *michselberohrfeig*

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (10. Juli 2006)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> und ich hab das letzte packen der fünften serie horst rings bekommen (war allerdings eh für mich zurückgelegt)


bin daraufhin auch mal schnell zu *horst* rüber, ne großpackung *rings* holen, scheint ja 'n engpass zu geben


----------



## steiltyp (11. Juli 2006)

@canyonbiker: did scype funkt mal wieder nicht so richtig, also alles auf diesem weg:
Hinfahrt: ab 04.22 jena,paradies-an 04:48 großheringen, ab 05:14 gleis 2-an 06:49 eisenach, ab 07:13 gleis 6-an 07:22 hörschel

Rückfahrt: ab 20:38 blankenstein gleis 1-an 21:58 saalfeld, ab 22:25 gleis 3- an 23:01 göschwitz

alles natürlich am do,20.07.06


----------



## Benji (11. Juli 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> ....... hörschel.......
> 
> ........ blankenstein ....... am do,20.07.06



das klingt mir nach ner rennsteig an einem tag tour. was habt ihr den vor?

da habt ihr euch ja einiges vorgenommen.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (11. Juli 2006)

@benji: du hast ja ambitionen zum hobby-kriminologen, das ist schon genau richtig...
willst wohl auch mitmachen?
noch sind wir zu dritt...


----------



## Benji (11. Juli 2006)

also interesse hätte ich schon, aber am 23. is doch oberhof und so eine fette tour vor nem rennen. ich weiß nicht so genau, aber rennsteig an einem tag ist natürlich eine der sachen, die ich unbedingt noch machen wollten und zeit hab ich ja auch. ich würd sagen ich überleg mir das noch ein wenig.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (11. Juli 2006)

nu scha, einen tag pause und dann einen um ein wenig rumzurollen und sich vielleicht die strecke anzuschauen hättest du ja-könnte schon ausreichen...
ansonsten fahre ich *morgen wieder ab 17.30 vom spittelplatz*


----------



## Benji (12. Juli 2006)

also ich bin für mittwoch und donnerstag raus weil ich da arbeiten muss. das mit dem rennsteig überleg ich mir noch, aber eigentlich müsste ja ein tag voller regeneration ausreichen um dann am vortag nochmal rumzurollen. also wie gesagt ich überleg mir das mal.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (14. Juli 2006)

du könntest dich auch meinem rennsteigprojekt anschließen. nen passenden gaul dazu haste ja noch im stall. die übersetzung is schnell gewechselt...

dd besuchen kannste natürlich auch gerne mal, allerdings bin ich erst in 2 wochen wieder da. grad ma fürs wochenende hier in der heimat und in erfurt aufm festival und denn fahr ich ma eben jobben im odenwald.


----------



## Benji (14. Juli 2006)

also ich denk ich werd dem rennsteigprojekt am 20. nicht beiwohnen, da mir die regenerationszeit etwas kurz erscheint und ich doch in oberhof mein resulatat von neuhaus mindestens bestätigen will.

@martn:
wegen dem dd besuch können wir ja nochmal quatschen wenn zeit ist.

das mit deinem renssteigprojekt ist mir glaub ich zu heftig, bin doch ne mutti, die schaltet. aber als begleitung gern.

hast du schon für seiffen gemeldet? die wollen dieses jahr 35euken haben, nachmelde ab diesen samstag sogar noch 5euken mehr! 

@matsch: 
dein geld ist auch angekommen, waren übrigens noch baden, war ne witzige sache. müssen auch nochmal wegen oberhof abkaspern wie wir das machen. ich könnt dir auch anbieten bei mir zu pennen, weil damit kürzere anreise und somit weniger prärennstreß. aber is ja noch etwas zeit.

für nächste woche hab ich mir schonmal mittwoch und donnerstag freigenommen, damits auch wieder mal mit dem r'n'r klappt.

so jetzt aber genug.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (14. Juli 2006)

Ok benji wir treffen uns doch noch und dann machen wir Oberhof klar.

Wie ist das nun mit Seifen? Ist da noch jemand dabei? Muss man sich ja heute noch anmelden so dass man die 5 Euro spart? Will aber nicht alein die Anreise auf mich nehmen......


Bye
MAtthias


----------



## steiltyp (14. Juli 2006)

ich werde mich dann _*18.00 uhr *_noch auf das rad setzen...


----------



## phiro (14. Juli 2006)

@benji

wollte dir noch kurz wegen Mertendorf antworten, zwar spät aber immerhin  

auf jedenfall kein Problem das du nicht da warst, werden uns nur sicher die nächsten Wochen erstmal nicht sehen, aber naja, gibt ja noch das Forum  

bei mir liefs erstaunlicherweise ganz gut, hatte ja wegen den letzten Wochen schon erhebliche bedenken, da das Rennn ja überraschenderweise auch recht lang war (Siegerzeit von 2:32h über 60km von nem U23-Nationalfahrer)
war die ersten 30min erstmal in der Spitzengruppe, aber da mir das Tempo doch etwas zu hoch war hab ich mich dann rausfallen lassen und war in der zweiten Gruppe immernoch mit Kontakt zum Stockerl (so Platz 5 rum)
die zweite Runde habe ich dann bewusst locker angehen lassen und bin mein Tempo gefahren, was jedoch nicht sehr schnell war, kamen dann auch einige von hinten angefahren
konnte zwar jederzeit das Tempo verschärfen und mitgehen, hatte aber null Bock drauf, wollte eigentlich noch auf meinen Kumpel warten (der dann aber scheiß Beine hatte und recht langsam war)
so bin ichs dann als gemütliches Spaßrennen zu Ende gefahren (wirklich Spaß gemacht so ohne ans Limit gehen zu müssen und ohne Kraftverlust am Ende) und auch schon bis auf Platz 15 Gesamt zurückgefallen (war aber recht stark besetzt die 60km, stärker als die 90km), aber nachdem mich dann noch 2 Junioren überholt haben so 4-5km vor Ziel habsch doch nochmal draufgelatscht und hab noch 3 Positionen gut gemacht
am Ende wars dann Platz 12 Gesamt und Platz 5 bei den Herren (2:41h), aber nur wenig Rückstand aufs Treppchen bei den Herren und Top-5 insgesamt (so 3min), wäre also bei richtig ernsthaftem Rennen fahren mehr drin gewesen
aber Fun wars bei geilem Wetter und schöner Strecke und dann trotzdem noch Siegerehrung und 10 für dieses Bummeltempo fandsch dann schon lustig  

aber dieses WE ist nix mit DM, habe mich heute beim BDR abgemeldet, war zwar leider meine letzte Chance, aber Sinn machts nicht, werde dann vielleicht im August wieder was fahren 

allen ein schönes WE und viele schöne Stunden aufm Bock  

gruß Phil


----------



## steiltyp (14. Juli 2006)

wie sieht es aus ist *morgen zur johannistour vom johannistor ab 10.00* jemand da??????


----------



## matsch (15. Juli 2006)

Also ich bin gleich 10:00Uhr dabei! Falls sich was ändert: 017670029570

Kann aber nur bis ca. 12 Uhr!

Bye


----------



## steiltyp (15. Juli 2006)

oh je einfach verpennt! das tut mir aber sehr leid und ist mir ganz schön peinlich...


----------



## Falko1_de (15. Juli 2006)

verpennt verpennt,
da hilfts nicht, wenn er rennt.
er kommt nicht zum johannistor,
und hat heut schon was andres vor.
unser till ist schlapp,
ich bau ihm gleich was ab.


----------



## matsch (15. Juli 2006)

Schade das das Tier so lange geschlafen hat... Hab mich schön rund um Jrena die Berge hochgehauen....
Hätte dir sicher gefallen. So schönes WE!


*Nachtrag: Hat jemand eine Waschmaschiene noch von euch über?*


----------



## Falko1_de (15. Juli 2006)

riesige kirschen zwischen zottelstedt und wickerstedt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonbiker (16. Juli 2006)

moin, 
@steiltyp: also mit heute radln wird nix - wobei 16Uhr so eine schöne Zeit gewesen wäre *lach*- ich kann es dem sven einfach nich mehr antun weiter mit dem leihsattel zu fahrn
-> wenn montag kein neuer per post kommt, dann hohl ich mir hier irgendwo nen neuen

ach ja werd dem hannes ma unsere neue pläne mitteilen, aber denk das wird schon passen

bis denne


----------



## steiltyp (16. Juli 2006)

@benji: wenn man sich an profis orientieren möchte wäre eine rennsteigtour vor dem marathonrennen genau richtig-sauser ist wieder meister geworden, trotz endurotour vorher http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=11999&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## martn (16. Juli 2006)

seiffen wird bei mir dieses jahr nichts, ich starte an dem wochenende bei der singlespeed europameisterschaft weit im westen (pfalz) da sind die konditionen auch besser, startgebühr: ein sixpack heimisches bier.


----------



## Falko1_de (16. Juli 2006)

erster seifen-test ist erfolgt


----------



## Benji (16. Juli 2006)

@steili: 
ja ich weiß ja nicht was sich die profis alle so für zeug zur regeneration reinlassen, aber ich kann das nicht und brauch meine pausen.

@martn: 
also ne europameisterschaft würde ich auch vorziehen, na da muss ich mir echt noch genau überlegen ob ich da in seiffen starte. hoffe das du ein schönes woende hattest. 

@falko: 
wo ist das denn mit den kirschen? das klingt ja wie böhmische dörfer für mich.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (17. Juli 2006)

@ wo ist das denn mit den kirschen?

ilmradweg apolda<->bad sulza, mit dem fahrrad _erholsam_ zu erreichen ... 

das tier und der canonenbiker erholen sich am donnerstag am rennsteig *im* sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (17. Juli 2006)

denn komm doch mit zur em. das fahren is da eigentlich fast nebensächlich, das is mehr ne riesenparty. und als streckenverpflegung gibts spanferkel.

wochenende war geil. son festival is zwar auch immer anstrengend, aber geil. und immer viel zu schnell vorbei... *seufz*


----------



## Falko1_de (17. Juli 2006)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> ... und als streckenverpflegung gibts spanferkel.



ein ferkel steht bereits auf der startliste 






*los benji: europameister werden*


----------



## Benji (17. Juli 2006)

@martn: was is das für ein rennen??

mfg b


----------



## matsch (17. Juli 2006)

du benji mit oberhof würde ich auf deine vorschlag zurückkommen und wir starten sonntag von dir?
würde am liebsten mittwoch nochmal ne belastung in die beine pumpen.... da können wir ja das übrige besprechen. fahren kann ich wenn es recht ist.

also ist keiner in seiffen dabei? naja aber ferkel ist klar ne alternative!


----------



## Falko1_de (17. Juli 2006)

in cospeda liegt ein riesiger plüschhase auf der gelben tonne vor dem haus closewitzer str. 14

wer rettet ihn vor der müllabfuhr?


----------



## matsch (18. Juli 2006)

Finde es auch echt schlimm, dass gerade zur Urlaubszeit so viele Tiere ausgesetzt werden!


----------



## Benji (18. Juli 2006)

http://www.freies-wort.de/nachrichten/regional/suhl/resyart.phtm?id=992056

mal so nebenbei!

@matsch: 
sehn uns mittwoch und machen da ein schönes, fettes, schnelles ding. . muss freitag abend arbeiten, könnten dann samstag zu mir fahren und dort vieleicht ne kleine runde drehn (materialcheck und vorbelastung) und abends ein paar grilllappen und anderes fleisch verdrücken, dazu leckere hopfenbrause und weitere isotonische flüssigkeiten. als nachtisch erdbeertorte ;-).

@falko: 
warum hast du den hase nicht gerettet? wohl zu groß für den transport in den seime-bau?

@martn: 
wo find ich den was zu dem rennen? will doch wissen ob es sich lohnt europameister zu werden ;-)

edith: okay, hab die seite gefunden. ist je 24h, oder seh ich das falsch?

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (18. Juli 2006)

@matsch/benji: wann wollt ihr denn morgen heitzen?


----------



## matsch (18. Juli 2006)

bei mir geht erst nach der arbeit....  so gegen 18 uhr?  muss ja auch noch was essen!


----------



## Benji (18. Juli 2006)

also mir ist es egal, ich hab eigentlich massenhaft zeit. limitierender faktor wird in der temporären konsensfindung sicher matsch, der alte workaholic sein, denn er ist ja an gewisse arbeitstechnische zeitabläufe gebunden, sprich die stempeluhr kämpft gegen ihn. ich würde sagen er sagt mal wann er kann.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (18. Juli 2006)

jojo, also ich werde mich morgen zwar aus allen heizereien raushalten, aber *auf alle fälle fahre ich ein ganz ruiges stündchen mit der RnR-Truppe*
->wegen der energiebewahrung für die "mördertour"


----------



## Falko1_de (18. Juli 2006)

*achtung!* zwei kritische stellen:
radweg gegenüber ritzel (stadtauswärts,rechts) *GLAS*
weg gestüt an den fuchslöchern richtung fuchsturm *dicke lage sehr feinen sandes* (bergab aufpassen)


----------



## matsch (18. Juli 2006)

So benji also ich werde so gegen 18 Uhr starten. Wer mit will.... ich warte am Johannistor? 
benji ich glaub wir sind zuerst allein weil das tier sich schonen will!


----------



## Benji (19. Juli 2006)

okay, bin dabei.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (19. Juli 2006)

na dann bis dann... und ans wasser denken. es ist heiß


----------



## steiltyp (19. Juli 2006)

ich bin dann doch bei euch dabei, damit ich nachher noch ein bisschen schlaf finde-wäre euch sehr verbunden, wenn ihr ab und zu ein wenig wartet


----------



## Benji (19. Juli 2006)

klar, ich sauf doch wie ne kuh, also muss ich dran denken. 

edith: also ich glaub nicht das wir auf dich warten müssen.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (19. Juli 2006)

na doch, ich möchte mich wirklich nicht ausbelasten und werde auch mein "schnelles" schonend mit dem "schwarzen" fahren


----------



## phiro (19. Juli 2006)

@Benji

wegen Morgen würde ich mich nochmal per SMS bei dir melden, aber wenn dann erst so 18 Uhr vielleicht und halt mitm RR 

vielleicht klappts ja 

gruß Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (19. Juli 2006)

@phiro: uhh, sorry. irgendwie hab ich das verplant. war heut und gestern schon schön abends mtb fahren und wollte morgen ne kleine runde mit 2 freunden drehn, also eher die touri variante vom radfahren. muss das aber nochmal genau erfragen, werd ich aber gleich machen und dann hier posten.

@till: danke für den link. runde heut war auch noch ganz ordentlich. viel spaß auf dem rennsteig.

mfg der b


----------



## phiro (19. Juli 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> @phiro: uhh, sorry. irgendwie hab ich das verplant. war heut und gestern schon schön abends mtb fahren und wollte morgen ne kleine runde mit 2 freunden drehn, also eher die touri variante vom radfahren. muss das aber nochmal genau erfragen, werd ich aber gleich machen und dann hier posten.



achso, auch kein Problem, du hattest das ja nur vorgeschlagen, deshalb hab ich mich nochmal gemeldet
hab damit aber auch kein Problem, wird sowieso recht schwierig bei mir morgen, brauch ich mir dann keinen Stress machen

dann schonmal nen schönes WE und nen gutes Rennen am Sonntag


----------



## Benji (20. Juli 2006)

danke, hab auch grad eben erfahren das wir morgen 19.30uhr starten wollen, tut mir echt sorry das ich das verplant hab. aber sicher wird es dieses jahr nochmal was werden ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (21. Juli 2006)

back home-back to reality...
als gescheitert würde ich unsere tour nicht bezeichnen, obwohl wir leider blankenstein nicht erreichten...
der start verlief planmäßig, doch schon die ersten kilometer brachten probleme-hannes litt während der längeren anstiege zum inselsberg hinauf, seine schlechte tagesform kostete zeit, bei kilometer 30 hatte er einen platten hinterreifen (immerhin der einzige der tour), den konnten wir noch schnell beheben, doch als das pech ihm die kette vor oberhof reißen ließ verbrachten wir viel zeit mit reparaturversuchen, die bei seiner verschlissenen kette keinen erfolg brachten-so trennten wir uns und die restliche mannschaft machte ordentlich tempo...
mit 30km/h ging es nach oberhof, die anstiege danach wurden förmlich überspurtet, bis nach neustadt leisteten wir uns nur noch ca. zwei 3min. pausen, dort kauften wir uns im rewe jeder einen kuchen, jogurtdrink und kola und machten ca. 1h pause (zum verdauen)...
danach fühlte ich mich erschreckend gut-so gut wie am anfang unserer tour, außer, dass mein magen bergauf klemmte-schwierige wurzelbestückte und verblockte passagen machten das fahren schwer (gebaute stufen zwangen einmal zum absteigen  )...
in sigmundsburg verdrehte sich mein umwerfer und der zeitaufwand der reparatur veranlasste unseren mitstreiter aus erfurt auf die straße bzw. schnellere wege zu wechseln um seinen zug in blankenstein zu erreichen...
auf ruppigen wegen fuhren wir noch bis neuhaus, doch beim wassertanken im tegut fehlte dann die motivation um die letzten 50km noch zu schaffen, obwohl wir den weitaus schwerste teil hinter uns hatten hatten wir auf den letzten kilometern eben zu viel zeit liegen gelassen (auch mein hoch verflüchtigte sich nach weiteren 3h fahrzeit langsam wieder)...
so fuhren wir vernünftig nach saalfeld ab und ließen uns dort dankbar von der seimefamilie bekochen und schliefen (ich besonders)...163km und gute 8 1/2h fahrzeit waren es dann doch...
zusammenfassend sage ich, dass wir es leistungsmäßig hätten schaffen können-hätte uns das glück nur etwas geholfen...entgegen mancher aussagen ist der rennsteig (und nur der rennsteig-der schmale schwere) durchaus mit dem hardtail zu fahren, sogar locker mit speedneedle (obwohl ich 90% im stehen gefahren bin...)
und fahrt den schmalen wurzelweg-ein bisschen spaß muss sein...keep rolling 
ach ja heute konnten wir die 60 km natürlich locker nach hause spulen mit 28km/h schnitt trotz gegenwind


----------



## Canyonbiker (21. Juli 2006)

*völlig zustimm*


----------



## Freeride Benni (21. Juli 2006)

Hi! 

Wo finde ich die Dirts in Jena? Dort muss irgendwo nen kleiner "Dirt-Park" sein!! 
Wenn ihr mir sagen könnt wo der so grob liegt suche ich mich dann durch! Ich brauche nur einen Anhaltspunkt. 

Vielen Dank. 
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (22. Juli 2006)

@steiltyp: herzlichen glückwunsch, auch wenn das ziel nicht erreicht wurde, trotzdem ne klasse leistung, hut ab.

@benni der freerider: also nen park gibts hier meines wissens nicht, zumindest hab ich noch nicht annähernd soetwas entdeckt, aber es gibt genügend möglichkeiten zum fahren und fliegen. von wem hast du die info, vieleicht könnte man die nochmal näher befragen.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (22. Juli 2006)

Schade, dass ihr den Rennsteig nicht bezwungen habt. Hatte auch schon immer vor das Ding mal an einem Tag zu bereisen. Vielleicht nehme ich aber vorerst den Radweg  

So dann bis nächste Woche. Sehe gerade der benji ist auch schon wach. Ruf dich am Mittag mal an zwecks Abfahrt....

BYe


----------



## Benji (22. Juli 2006)

tu das, mutti hat schon gefragt ob wir zum mittag schon da sind ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (22. Juli 2006)

matsch schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht nehme ich aber vorerst den Radweg


oder's *TANDEM*


----------



## steiltyp (22. Juli 2006)

@benni: ich denke du meinst die kleinen strecken am "erlkönig"-nachdem das ortnungsamt die sache verboten hatte und abgerissen hat bauen sich die jungs langsam wieder was auf, aber lustig isses schon dort zu fahren, nur die größeren drops sind noch nicht wieder da...
du musst also nach jena-ost und von dort aus die straße bzw. den radweg in richtung kunitz und dann kommt nach ca. 2km auf der rechten seite ein kleiner see mit einer ca. 4m hohen statue darüber (auf einem felsvorsprung)-dort im wald findest du dann die strecken-guckste dir das gewirr mal an-kann man ganz schicke linien finden...
das ganze liegt übrigens unterhalb des jenzig-von ganz oben kann man schön serpentinen bis runter fahren
nu aber viel spaß


----------



## Falko1_de (22. Juli 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> @benni: ...richtung kunitz und dann kommt nach ca. 2km auf der rechten seite ein kleiner see mit einer ca. 4m hohen statue darüber (auf einem felsvorsprung)-dort im wald findest du dann die strecken-guckste dir das gewirr mal an-kann man ganz schicke linien finden...
> das ganze liegt übrigens unterhalb des jenzig-von ganz oben kann man schön serpentinen bis runter fahren
> nu aber viel spaß







hier siehst du die statue des in sandstein gearbeiteten mitarbeiters des ordnungsamtes mit der geste *"Ausweisung der Dirt-Jumper aus dem Wald am Tümpling-Schloss  Thalstein"* (im volksmund auch "Erlkönig" genannt)


----------



## Falko1_de (23. Juli 2006)

*wichtig* für alle plüschtiergewinner der rennsteigt ur

die karte, an der schwein, giraffe, kuh und schaf an-stranguliert waren, enthält auf der rückseite folgenden hinweis:

"...bitte bewahren sie diese hinweise für eine eventuelle korrespondenz..."

also, wenn eines beginnt, mit euch zu sprechen, nicht erschrecken


----------



## Falko1_de (23. Juli 2006)

und wo löscht man ein doppelposting


----------



## Freeride Benni (23. Juli 2006)

@benji und steiltyp: Vielen Dank für die Infos. Nur noch mal ein kleinen Hinweiß, so sieht der Park aus: http://www.up-magazine.de/bilder/index.php?id=537

Das Bild ist vom 30.4.2006, also müssten die Dirts noch stehen! 
Quelle: www.dirtjump.tk 
@steiltyp: Meinst du diese "Anlage" oder nicht? 
Vielen Dank schon mal.
MfG


----------



## steiltyp (23. Juli 2006)

@benni: huch  diese anlage ist mir noch nie aufgefallen...aber der hintergrund sieht nach richtung "burgau" oder "winzerla" aus-zwei stadtteile im südwestlichen teil jenas

*hat morgen jemand lust und zeit für ei türchen?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (23. Juli 2006)

also von irgendwelchen dirts in winzerla hab ich doch auch schonmal gehört. aber gesehn hab ich die auch noch nicht. die sache die wir meinen ist das natürlich nicht. vieleicht die freunde von dirtjump.tk mal kontaktieren und wegbeschreinbung geben lassen.

ansonsten war die sonntagsgestaltung bei mir eher ein reinfall. am anfang eine sattelstreben abgebrochen, aber weitergefahren, dann ein platten und natürlich wie es mir schonmal passiert ist einen löchrigen schlauch in der trikottasche gehabt. nuja, damit schien das rennen gelaufen, aber ein paar touris die zufällig vorbeikamen hatten flicken dabei, meine rettung, die ganze aktion hat mich gut 15min gekostet, dann weitergefahren aber nich wirklich wieder in tritt gekommen, am ende noch den geilen skihang hoch *würg*, am ende 3:15h und platz 52 gesamt, 37 in der kategorie männer.

matsch unser held hats mal wieder gerissen, trotz platten noch ein platz besser als neuhaus, also 6. ich sag nur hut ab!!

so ich muss mal noch etwas die beine hochlegen und mich pflegen.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (23. Juli 2006)

also ich würde ja gerne mit euch feiern, aber kauft euch doch endlich mal ordentliche reifen-besonders matsch-das mit dem sattel kann man leider nicht vorhersehen 
aber diese saison sind die sättel fällig...(canyonbiker, benji...)


----------



## matsch (23. Juli 2006)

das kann man diesmal wirklich nicht auf die Michels schieben. Ok es werden wohl mal neue Reifen werden aber dann sicher auch so was leichtes. Vielleicht den Racing Ralle??? Naja egal noch sind die Dinger gut. Und bei der steinigen und holzigen Strecke, ist dass auch kein Wunder. Hab noch nie so viele flicken sehen... Ok bin auch noch nie an einem so langem Fahrerfeld vorbei gefahren. 

Aber was soll ich sagen 6. Platz in meiner Liega ist doch ok. ALso nun muss ich mich erholen...


----------



## Benji (23. Juli 2006)

@freeride benni: also der park, oder nennen wir es mal hügelgelände befindet sich in jena burgau, ich war eben mal dort und hab mir die sache mal angeschaut, sieht schon ganz schön dick aus, wegen genauer wegbeschreibung kann ich dir ja nochmal mailen.

@steiltyp: also ich hatte platten auf asphalt, frag nicht wie sowas passieren kann, ich weiß es echt nicht, also es haben wirklich extrem viele geflickt und die strecke war abfahrtstechnisch wirklich teilweise schön haarig, und da ist mir nix mit den reifen passiert. 
das mit dem sattel war aber am ende nicht wirklich tragisch, sitzen war noch möglich, bloß etwas schief ergo hatte ich schon früh rückenschmerzen.

mfg der b


----------



## Freeride Benni (24. Juli 2006)

Hey Benji! Vielen Dank!! Schreib mir doch bitte eine kleine kurze Wegbeschreibung per ICQ. 
MfG


----------



## Falko1_de (25. Juli 2006)




----------



## matsch (25. Juli 2006)

Hey

Wollte nur mitteilen, dass ich morgen bei der Familienausfahrt nicht dabei sein kann, da ich mit miener neuen Wohnung bzw. Küche kämpfen muss... Vielleicht klappt es am Donnerstag...  
Und auch schön ist, dass mein Name nun auf der Thüringen Cup Seite auftaucht. Nur wissen die Brüder nicht, was sie über mich schreiben sollen.... 

Will jemand aus dem Forum demnächst mal was bestellen? Falls ja einfach mal sagen ich brauchte wahrscheinlich auch noch das ein oder andere....


----------



## Benji (27. Juli 2006)

also ich will heut abend mit martn ne runde drehn,ich denke mal so gegen 7 halb 8.
das gehetzt bei rad und roll is mir grad noch nicht so genehm.
also wenn jemand auf ne entspannte runde bock hat, melden.

wegen dem bestellen würde ich mich anschließen, brauch auf jeden fall schläuche ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (28. Juli 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> ...gehetzt bei rad und roll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (31. Juli 2006)

hat morgen jemand zeit für ein türchen-schauergefahr besteht zwar, aber warm ist es ja


----------



## Benji (31. Juli 2006)

kommt drauf an wann der spuk (das waren noch zeiten  ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vorbei sein soll.
ich muss nämlich gegen 19uhr spätestens zuhause sein.


----------



## steiltyp (31. Juli 2006)

das lässt sich leicht einrichten, ich schlafe zwar ewig , habe aber ferien, sodass ich von 12.00 bis 21.00 (sonnenuntergang) zeit habe-da suchste dir was aus-nehmen wir uns aber ein bisschen mehr zeit, ich bin bei nässe auch sicher wieder mit dem schwarzen unterwegs


----------



## Benji (31. Juli 2006)

klar was hälste von so gegen 14uhr spittelplatz. da is genug zeit bis 19uhr, schauen wir mal wie das wetter wird.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (1. August 2006)

dann nehmen wir das mal ins visier-schlimmer als dieses frühjahr kann es kaum werden


----------



## matsch (1. August 2006)

Es sit 14 uhr und der Benji ist noch online? Ab aufs Rad... Die Super 8 rückt immer näher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (1. August 2006)

du kunde, mach deine arbeit und quatsch hier nich gesülztes. ich hab am woende nen sieg und weitere 120km gemacht. noch fragen??

mfg der b


----------



## Benji (1. August 2006)

b


----------



## kjuhb (1. August 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> du kunde, mach deine arbeit und quatsch hier nich gesülztes. ich hab am woende nen sieg und weitere 120km gemacht. noch fragen??
> 
> mfg der b


----------



## Benji (1. August 2006)

aha, ich hoffe du hast meine zweitpost mitgelesen. außerdem weiß matsch wie ich es meine.
aber wer bist du eigentlich, kennt man sich schon???

mfg der b


----------



## kjuhb (1. August 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> aha, ich hoffe du hast meine zweitpost mitgelesen. außerdem weiß matsch wie ich es meine.
> aber wer bist du eigentlich, kennt man sich schon???
> 
> mfg der b



das hat sich wohl überschnitten  

Aber kennen tut man sich noch nicht.


----------



## matsch (1. August 2006)

Und der benji hat ja so recht    ich sollte meine Arbeit machen....  
Und ich hoffe ja mal wir bekommen mal wieder zusammen ne kommunikative Runde hin. Aber hab zur zeit Stress mit der neuen Wohnung. Die anderen Kinder sind nicht da so dass ich alles machen muss


----------



## Benji (1. August 2006)

@matsch: wie der nüls nich da? blöd, wenn du hilfe brauchst sag bescheid!!!
was hälste von samstag so am tage irgendwie, ich bin da hier und muss nur abends dann arbeiten, also sag wann du zeit hast

@unbekannten cube fahrer: kann ja noch werden.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (1. August 2006)

oha in meiner abwesenheit war einiges los 
ich hatte heute glück (des tüchtigen)-nachdem der 14.00schauer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 prompt aufhörte konnte ich bei zwar bedecktem himmel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, aber milden temperaturen (perfektes säugetierwetter) schön 4h radeln (in richtung bad berka-kahla)

*macht morgen einer von euch mit? oder erst bei RnR?*


----------



## steiltyp (1. August 2006)

ach da war noch was! _benji unser siegfahrer-der bessert die ergebnisliste unserer trainingsgruppe immer wieder auf_(wo warste denn das we schon wieder )


----------



## matsch (1. August 2006)

Der benji war in Luisenthal am Start. (hat er mir erzählt) War aber wohl ein Sprint mit nur 12km... Genau das richtige für Ihn und seine Beine!  

Ich war gestern auch noch am Abend bis in die Dunkelheit auf dem Rad. MAn muss ja was tun das man bei dem Leistungsdruck hier noch mithalten kann.  
Morgen bin ich raus. Hab zu viel anderes zu tun. Denke aber das es am Freitag vielleicht was wird.

Bin heuet mal Döner holen gefahren...die neuen Michels sind ein Traum  

Also bis denne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (1. August 2006)

luisenthal klingt gut 
na bis denne mal wieder


----------



## Benji (2. August 2006)

also ich hab mich heut doch noch aufs rad geschwungen, aber nur leichte kost. die schnelle bürgel runde. hat mir aber auch gereicht für den wochenstart. ich weiß noch nicht ob ich morgen dabei bin, wollte vieleicht mit phiro mal wieder die straße unsicher machen, außerdem muss ich abends wieder arbeiten.

mfg der b

p.s.: http://sevenload.de/videos/KhSZlBG

http://sevenload.de/videos/q9X7qYs/fid/nXN5sq4 

             schöne trails gibts nich nur in jene.


----------



## steiltyp (2. August 2006)

zum biken: erdwege saugen derzeit den regen wesentlich besser als straßen 
zum filmen: echt schicke videos hast du da ausgegraben benji, aber da kann ich nur sagen, dass wir uns unbedingt mal eine kleine "helmkammera" borgen müssen-dann gibts mal ein stunden-trail-video


----------



## matsch (2. August 2006)

Ja das mit der Kamera ist auch schon immer mein Wunsch. Mal so ein richtig tolles XC Filmlein  
Und ich sag mal Trails haben wir zu Hauf hier....   *weiterträum*  

MITTAG!


----------



## Benji (2. August 2006)

@film: was meint ihr dazu wenn wir die sache erstmal mit ner normalen digicam aufnehmen. ich hab grad zufällig eine hier liegen. die qualität ist zwar wirklich unteraller sau, aber nur das man mal etwas sieht. man muss ja das ding nich grad auf den helm schnallen, aber so vorbeifahrten würden es doch fürs erste auch schon tun. 

@biken: ich mach heut rennrad mit phiro.

mfg der b

p.s.: die neuen schuhe sind da *freu* leider die cleats zuhause *heul*


----------



## martn (2. August 2006)

hab schon paarmal einhändigfahrend gefilmt:
horizontale: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNt18nHDcZw
dresden: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xanje8AZSv4
sachsenschweiz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CunuGMAmiyo


----------



## Benji (2. August 2006)

nich schlecht. aber mit einer hand fahren ist doch eher suboptimal. deswegen hatte ich auch eher an stehende kamera mit vorbeifahrt gedacht. nuja mal sehn.

mfg der b

p.s. phiro hat abgesagt, ich mach heut ruhe.


----------



## steiltyp (2. August 2006)

oaaah das hätte ich mir ja nich gewagt-war zum glück nicht die schwierigste stelle an der hori-da zittert man mit dem video


----------



## steiltyp (2. August 2006)

@benji: einfach nich fahren oder was? mach doch lieber ruhig ne runde mit-wende zeit hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (2. August 2006)

genau, das ist das problem. muss heut abend wieder arbeiten, sprich 19uhr ist sense für mich. morgen werd ich aber da sein.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (2. August 2006)

das war recht harmlos, das video vom marktsteig bei dresden war schon büschn anspruchsvoller, was man ja auch sieht (is viel verwackelter). klar is das suboptimal, war nur ma so zum spass. wenn ich die kohle hätt, hätt ich mir shcon längst nen geeigneten camcorder geholt...


----------



## steiltyp (2. August 2006)

@martn: ich find aber im gegensatz zu den anderen videos den orginalhintergrundton gut -auch, dass du zu deiner eigenen sicherheit meinst auch mal selber sehen zu müssen wo du hinfährst


----------



## Benji (2. August 2006)

ich hab das mal auf dem rennsteig gemacht. damals noch mt der schaukel und auf breitem weg. das war garnicht so einfach. ich lad das mal bei you tube hoch, schicke dann den link mit.

grade zischt es in meinem zimmer, einfach so, hinterrad platt. man man man.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (2. August 2006)

mensch benji der stachel muss doch zu finden sein-der macht dir noch jeden schlauch platt
oder hast maden und würmer im reifen


----------



## geniusrc10 (2. August 2006)

untersuch mal den schlauch. oft sind auch die felgenbänder so scharfkantig, daß die den schlauch aufschneiden.
bin seit sonntag gar nicht wieder gefahren, ständig regen hier hinterm berg.
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (2. August 2006)

dastier hat selber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heute kams so nach hause:


----------



## steiltyp (2. August 2006)

das ist nicht lustig !!!!!!
-beim ersten platten habe ich den schlauch getauscht, den zweiten habe ich noch geflickt, beim dritten neuen stachel hatte ich dann keinen bock mehr...-

*aber hat morgen jemand lust mit mir die Kahla-Bad Berka-Mellingen-Runde ab 12.00 zu fahren (ca. 4h, dafür whopper kostenlos)?*


----------



## Benji (3. August 2006)

@benno: also das war der park tool selbstklebende, der nich mehr wollte. und das nach 2 wochen. egal hab nen neuen drauf gemacht und bis jetzt hält er. 

das felgenband ist eigentlich in ordnung. hab so schwalbe zeug drin. was ist von dem textilzeug zu halten? ist das besser?

@till:
morgen würd ich mitkommen. aber 12uhr ist mir schon etwas früh. wollte morgen erstmal nach hause die cleats holen und dann muss ich morgen noch den postmann mit meinen neuen handschuhen abfangen, da wird da sicher nix mit 12uhr wieder in jena sein. fährst du dann noch die r und r runde mit?? die würde ich dann auf jeden fall packen. also vieleicht sollte man das mit der runde auf etwa später (des Tages oder der Woche) verschieben. was ist mit samstag, vieleicht als ausfahrt??

@video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgAL9Bdu7So (das einhändige)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOcNu_WNlZQ 
(das was von helmkamera aufgenommen wurde und von mir geschnitten und bearbeitet wurde, ich bin der mit dem roten shirt.)

weitere videos folgen, das upload dauert echt ewig.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (3. August 2006)

eingeklebtes textilfelgenband=sorgenfrei, beste wo gibt, außer vllt beim wieder rausmachen, ^^

haste dir die fox incline bestellt?

lustige videos.


----------



## Benji (3. August 2006)

die sinds geworden: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bekleidung/Handschuhe/Troy-Lee-Designs-Air-Glove-2006::4100.html

hab eh was bei denen bestellen müssen und da ich da eh noch 10% bekomme, hab ich mich für die entschieden. preislich kein größer unterschied.

das mit dem textilband werd ich dann man irgendwann machen.

mfg der b


----------



## Benji (3. August 2006)

der rechner war nich untätig über nacht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKUGy_tseDU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isOneamttEM

ich hoffe es funktioniert.

eins kommt dann noch.

ich frühstücke jetzt erstmal.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (3. August 2006)

heut ist nachmittags familienfete  und 20.00 möchte ich in die kulturarena-desswegen fahre ich so zeitig-aber die runde werde ich schon mal wieder machen...


----------



## steiltyp (3. August 2006)

morgen ist regen zwar relativ warscheinlich-zu einer runde werde ich mich trotzdem durchringen...


----------



## steiltyp (3. August 2006)

haaaaaaaaa 
ich habe die 1400, da gibt es also *am samstag die (nachgemessen 80km lange und bei moderatem tempo ohne pausen 3h 20min dauernde) Kahla-Bad Berka-Mellingen-Runde mit kosten losen whoppern!!!!!!!!!!*


_oh wird mir dieser zwischensprint etwa wegen tripple-postings aberkannt?_


----------



## matsch (3. August 2006)

Mensch das Tier hat Ferien und bombt das Forum zu. Da kann man sich auch schonmal selber unterhalten  

Und was mein Klassenfeind ist heute nicht bei der Tour dabei. Da brauch ich mich ja auch nicht anstrengen.  

Naja hab mir gesagt, dass heute das Training sein muss. Die neuen Michies wollen ausgeführt werden und die neue Wohnung muss und kann warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (3. August 2006)

hier noch das letzte video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wCFgPF7xWQ

also ich werd heut auf jeden fall bei rad und roll mitfahren. die neuen sachen sind auch alle am start.

die kamera ist auch dabei.


mfg der b


----------



## Benji (3. August 2006)

schaut mal was heut dick und fett in der zeitung stand, sogar mein name und das auch auf dem titelblatt:

"Schnelle Zeiten heraus gefahren


Benjamin Zacher aus Wandersleben forcierte auf dem 12,6 Kilometer langen Geländekurs immer wieder das Tempo und brachte somit seine Gegner zur Verzweiflung. Foto: Schwabe
Luisenthal. (tlz) Zwar hätten sich die Organisatoren des Ohratalsperrenlaufes ein zahlenmäßig größeres Teilnehmerfeld im Mountainbike-Wettbewerb gewünscht. Dafür glänzte das Dutzend starke Fahrerfeld mit ausgezeichneten Zeiten. Benjamin Zacher (IBC DIMB Racing Team) aus Wandersleben forcierte auf dem gesamten 12,6 Kilometer langen Geländekurs immer wieder das Tempo.

Erst auf den letztem Kilometer konnte der 25-Jährige einen Vorsprung herausfahren und verwies mit sieben Sekunden Vorsprung in 27:53 Minuten den Suhler Matthias Franke auf den Vizeplatz. "Für mich war die Strecke als Marathonfahrer heute etwas zu kurz", sagte Zacher. Trotzdem war der Kurs sehr anspruchsvoll. Besonders die Abfahrten verlangten ein hohe Maß an Konzentration und Können." Im Nachgang bedauerte Zacher, dass er zum Oberhofer Mountainbike-Marathon wegen eines technischen Defekts aufgeben musste. Zum ersten mal dabei, so der drittplatzierte Marcus Recknagel aus Ilmenau, und gleich auf Rang drei. Damit hatte bei der starken Besetzung keiner gerechnet, zumal alle Erstplatzierten auch in Oberhof am Start waren. "Anspruchsvoll, anspruchsvoll", lautet der Kommentar von Klaus Wiesner (Zweirad Schelter) aus Wölfis. "Ich fahre fast alle Rennen in der Region mit. Doch der Ohratalsperrenlauf ist immer wieder eine echte sportliche Herausforderung."

Bei so viel Anerkennung hoffen die Organisatoren des Luisenthaler SV um Kurt Petsch 2007 auf eine größere Resonanz. Dafür will auch der jüngste Starter, Tobias Reinhardt (RS Waltershausen) aus Luisenthal sorgen. Noch vor dem eigentlichen Start nutzte der 13-Jährige die Gelegenheit, und fuhr die Strecke gewissermaßen als Training gleich zweimal ab. "Im Wettkampf war ich dann sogar noch etwas schneller", so der Wiesenthaler.

Als einzige Frau bewältigte Mandy Tanz (Tambach-Dietharz) den Kurs in guten 45:43 min. Damit war die 25-Jährige noch schneller als einige männliche Fahrer.

Beim 1,0 Kilometer-Schnupperlauf setzte sich Justin Rieck (Weimar) in 2:17 min durch, während bei den Mädchen Selina Romming aus Ohrdruf nicht zu schlagen war. Den drei Kilometer-Geländelauf bei den Schülern gewann Tizian Pohl (Treffurt) in 8:30 min vor Marco Müller (Luisenthaler SV) in 10:17 min. Schnellstes Mädchen war Justine Adam (Luisenthaler SV) in 11:00 min vor Juliane Fiedler (Lauffreunde Gotha) in 11:10 min." (zitat aus tlz, vom 03.08.)

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (3. August 2006)

wie sieht es aus, wagt sich morgen jemand aus dem bau?
ich sag mal so 14.00 oder 15.00-geht auch noch ein bisschen später-ich muss nur noch den hinterreifen und das felgenband vom schwarzen wechseln...


----------



## Benji (3. August 2006)

also ich wäre dabei, zeit is mir egal, würde dann 14uhr nehmen. hoffe das wetter hält, wenn es regnet fahr ich nich los, wenn es unterwegs regnet is das was anderes.
nochmal wegen samstag: wolltet ihr da nich nach frauenwald zwecks schnuppertour, oder is das geplatzt.

die r und r runde war heut etwas kurz, mit viel straße. zum ende noch ein wenig horizontale, sonst sehr schön. blöd das es jetzt schon wieder so früh dunkel wird.

wie wars bei der arena?

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (3. August 2006)

nu scha mit samstag isses noch nich so ganz sicher-poste ich eben morgen nochma...
kulturarena war nich das beste-wir haben uns das von aussen, von einem guten beobachtungspunkt aus angesehen,-gehört
das war sicher besser so-die bässe waren wieder viel zu stark aufgedreht...musikalisch war die truppe nich so toll-rhythmus blieb ziemlich eintönig usw.
morgen schaun wir mal 14.00...


----------



## steiltyp (4. August 2006)

wegen morgen könnte ich mir den start so gegen 12.00-13.00 vorstellen...


----------



## Benji (4. August 2006)

das is top. da hab ich genug zeit zum regenerieren. also machen wir 13uhr am spittelplatz.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (5. August 2006)

...GOTT GIEßT SEINEN GARTEN...





und wir kleinen würmchen leiden still, weil uns die buden voll laufen (werden) und es draußen glitschig ist wie sau...und dann sagt man "schau mal, wie die alle draußen rumrennen-ihnen scheint es zu gefallen!"
_nur immer weiter so-wir könnens ja_

so gut damit-ich weiß noch keinen ferienzeitplan für morgen-hat denn jemand lust zum schlammhopsen, dann könnte ich mich spontan entschließen-mein schutzblechbewehrtes rad steht ja auch im keller und der neue vertical beißt ordentlich


----------



## Falko1_de (6. August 2006)

> "Für mich war die Strecke als Marathonfahrer heute etwas zu kurz", sagte Zacher


... und schloss sich der woppertour frohgemut an. zufällig kam sogar der matsch mit dem neuen teamwagen uns besuchen, wir brauchten aber nichts und haben ihn wieder an die arbeit geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (6. August 2006)

johh, war ne schöne runde heut. leider hat das wettewr uns am ende eingeholt und uns durchnässt. die sachen hängen auf der leine und trocknen vor sich hin. also mir hats spaß gemacht, obwohl mir teilweise die anstiege schon heftig vorkamen, weswegen mir auch mörderisch die hufe brennen. die zeit zum duschen hat ich noch, aber essen vor der arbeit wäre mir lieber gewesen. genau so fühl ich mich auch jetzt, also ich muss regenerieren.

gn8.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (6. August 2006)

zeit, über neopren nachzudenken


----------



## matsch (6. August 2006)

Ja ja so ein Wasserträger wie ich ....   Der Teamwagen ist genau das richtige für uns. Das Ding geht und man kann drin wohnen.

Das Wetter hat mich auch eingeholt. War heute früh Brötchen holen und der Himmel hat  Dabei hab ich schon geduscht.


----------



## steiltyp (6. August 2006)

ich habe mich heute sanft vom regen wecken lassen-so gegen 11 
es gab dann eben leider keine brötchen-dafür auch keine nässe
das wetter und der boden reitzen mich schon wieder, weil es so richtig nass ist...


----------



## Falko1_de (6. August 2006)

Tipps von ESSO:




*Die Reifen sollten groß, breit und weich sein.*

Kaufen Sie keine Pflegereifen mehr. Wählen Sie die größtmöglichen ... freigegebenen und breiten Radialreifen aus. Sie brauchen keine Zwillingsreifen und Sie können mit diesen Reifen pflügen. Wenn überhaupt, können Sie onland pflügen und vermeiden damit Pflugsohlenverdichtungen. Mit 650er Reifen können Sie noch in der Furche fahren. Bei 710er Reifen fahren Sie besser auf dem unbearbeiteten Land. Lassen Sie den Reifen mit dem Montagemittel Agrolub von Michelin montieren, dann können Sie Michelinreifen mit einem Ackerdruck von 0,8 bar fahren.
...
Der Ackerschlepperradialreifen mit 0,5 bar nähert sich in seinem Abrollverhalten und seinem Zugkraftvermögen, einem Gummiraupenlaufband.
...
Die Grenze der Luftdruckabsenkung ist erreicht, wenn der Reifen bei schwerer Zugarbeit, z.B. beim Pflügen, auf der Felge zu "wandern" beginnt. Damit das Ventil nicht abgerissen wird, fahren Sie schlauchlose Reifen und montieren mit Michelin Agrolub die Reifen.


----------



## steiltyp (6. August 2006)

(wenn wir uns nicht kurzfristig entscheiden noch vor morgen abend einen abflug zu wagen oder etwas anderes mich aufhalten kann)
werde ich morgen meinem drang nach einer runde nicht wiederstehen können-den richtigen reifen sowie luftdruck habe ich gewählt, nur michelinprodukte haben mich bisher nicht so begeistert...
wer ist noch bereit zum pflügen? 

@matsch: sone 1414 ist aber auch ne hübsche zahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (7. August 2006)

hey guckt mal raus-da sehe ich doch das eine oder andere wolkenloch!


----------



## Hupert (7. August 2006)

..ist nur dort damit der Rauch aus der Industrieesse besser abziehen kann!


----------



## steiltyp (7. August 2006)

du meinst alle wolkenlöcher? ohne industrie also keine sonne?


----------



## Hupert (7. August 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst alle wolkenlöcher? ohne industrie also keine sonne?



Nicht zwingend  Aber vielleicht haben wir ja Dank der Industrie bald mehr Sonne als uns lieb sein kann


----------



## steiltyp (7. August 2006)

also wer heute nicht mit dem rad unterwegs war könnte jetzt mal bitte anfangen mit heulen 
es ist angenehm warm (teilweise kommt dann sogar störender schweiß auf )-und man möchte es nicht glauben, aber die wege sind außer ei par leicht zu umkurvenden pfützen wieder fast abgetrocknet-also auf...


----------



## steiltyp (7. August 2006)

an die trainingsgruppe (oder lieber nicht, da fühlt sich dann wieder keiner angesprochen ): wie sieht es denn aus mit einer runde, noch vor RnR (es wird doch so schnell dunkel )?


----------



## Benji (7. August 2006)

heute is montag, fahren die nich erst mittwoch ;-)

ich muss morgen arbeiten, aber nachmittags könnte man fahren wenn das wetter paßt.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (8. August 2006)

> fahren die nich erst mittwoch ;-)


ja gut, da hat er etwas reichlich geplant und hat das auch gleich eingesehen ...


----------



## Benji (8. August 2006)

also so wie das wetter heut aussieht wird das nix mit radeln bei mir, is mir eindeutig zu siffig. warten wir mal das wetter für morgen ab.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (8. August 2006)

Werde heute Abend noch in See stechen. Muss ja noch was tun. Kann aber erst nach der Physio.. also so gegen 19.15 Uhr.  Will jemand mit?
Wenn ja Startpunkt bei mir zu Hause ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (8. August 2006)

nu ein bissel früher geht sicher nicht oder? da müssen wir eben ordentlich pünktlich los...ich habe schon gehört, dass du jetzt in meiner nähe weilst-wo ist das (hausnummer oder andere anhaltspunkte möglich?)

also ich mach es nochmal klar, *ich bin dabei*


----------



## matsch (8. August 2006)

ok komme gleich zum Spittelplatz. Tel: 017670029570


----------



## matsch (8. August 2006)

Na war das ein schönes Ding heute. Ich glaub es war der Till-Effekt   Wir sind die Berge hochgeflogen dass es nur so unter meine Sohlen quietschte ....
Ich glaub Frauenwald kann kommen. 

So zu Morgen. Till leider kann ich doch nicht gleich 17.30 Uhr starten. Ich hab hier noch ne Säge liegen, die ich unbedingt zu meinem Onkel bringen muss. So wird es doch erst bei mir später... Treffen wir uns dann bei RnR. Werde mich vorher mal allein leicht warm fahren. Vielleicht ist ja der benji bei dir schon früher dabei.

Also bis dann!


----------



## steiltyp (8. August 2006)

also ich brauche vor RnR auch nicht so viel-ich wäre so gegen 18.00 oder 18.30 losgefahren-vielleicht schaffst du das ja


----------



## matsch (8. August 2006)

Falls ich es hinbekomme ruf ich an!


----------



## Benji (9. August 2006)

wenn ich das schon wieder höre mit den bergen wird mir schlecht. 

also morgen wird bei mir nix, ich muss nach hause, elternabend 

hoffe das es am donnerstag wieder klappt.

wollte mich die woche eh etwas zurückhalten, mal ne andere strategie fahren.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (9. August 2006)

Ich fahre diesmal die Strategie. Eion bissle hart darf es vorher schon sein.  Aber ich konnte ja auch letzte Woche nicht so viel machen und nun hat der Körper doch noch Saft über. Ach benji ich hab nun dein Minitool hier liegen!


----------



## Benji (9. August 2006)

na super, ich hol mir das mal die woche noch ab, heute is schlecht, aber morgen oder so.
muss heute erstmal in die heimat, werde morgen irgendwann im laufe des tages wieder in jene sein, hoffe das ich pünktlich zu rad und roll da bin.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (9. August 2006)

komisch, heute habe ich um 19.30 keinen bei RnR angetroffen (ich war schon 19.20 da)-der laden war zu und keiner zum radeln da 
allein hatte ich dann nicht nochmal lust und habe dann nach meiner kurzen tour noch ein par trockenübungen gemacht...
hoffentlich klappt es morgen besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (9. August 2006)

von wegen trockenübungen - der säuft hier den kühlschrank leer


----------



## steiltyp (10. August 2006)

das ist doch mal was für die, die immer ihre schutzbleche vergessen...







"der »AirFender«, ein aufblasbarer Schmutzfänger von Topeak" (siehe b-s-n)


----------



## martn (10. August 2006)

die bike sport news ma wieder... nachdem ich letztes jahr shconma in der online variante abgebildet war und neulich in der print, is diesmal mein bike ohne mich bei nem online artikel:





war übrigens ein sehr geiles wochenende drüben im westen...


----------



## steiltyp (10. August 2006)

@benji: nochmal tschuldigung, dass ich heute nicht am RnR war-ich habe das irgendwie verplant 
morgen darf ich in die sauna und schwimmen -die trockenübungen sind immer wieder hart, aber effektiv...


----------



## matsch (13. August 2006)

So die Enttäuschung geht langsam vorüber nur krampft die Wade immernoch...  
benji ich würde beim Stadtler bestellen wenn du dabei bist. Die Füsslinge sind ok! Und brauchst du nochwas? Und welche Größe?

Till .. du kannst ja mal beim "Stadler" schauen ob dir da ne Flasche zusagt. (oder was anderes - wenn du überhaupt dass hier noch liest - zwecks urlaub) Aber du wolltest doch bei hibike bestellen und da gibt es grosse Zefal's mit grosser Öffnung für nur 1,90Euro. Also wenn du ehh dort bestellst sag bescheid! Ich bezahle die Flasche auf jeden FAll. Und Schlauche würde ich von Hibike auch nehmen.

---------

Mit meinen Reifen bin ich etwas unsicher.  Will auf jeden Fall wechseln, da die Tendenz doch deutlich zeigt, dass die Dinger wohl nichts für mich sind (3 Rennen - 3 Platten) Will aber wieder was leichtes.. gut rollendes. Der Racing Ralph hat ja auch immer gute Ergebnisse. Besonders PAnnesicher... laut Test. ABer 40 Euro bei hibike für nen Set? 
Vielleicht fahre ich ab nun einfach mal mit meinen Conti Explorer pro. Der ist eigentlich nen guter Allrounder .. recht leicht (515gr) und billig. Kann ich ja eigentlich mal probieren?
Könnt ruhig eure Meinung aussern zur Reifenproblematik


----------



## martn (13. August 2006)

haha, keine angst, ich komm jetz nich mitm mythos xc, ihr kennt meine meinung ja...
aber der racing ralph und pannensicher? bruhahahahahaha, selten so gelacht. ich kenne mehrere leute, die den hatten und wegen dauernden platten nur verflucht haben... nobby nick scheint da auch nich viel besser zu sein...

aber wegen stadler. grad spontan ma geschaut, was der so alles hat. wenn das ok wäre, würde ich was mitbestellen. und zwar hat der das markill trinksystem sehr günstig, da würde ich zuschlagen.
hm, der mythos is da auch günstig. und wenn ich mir die aufm schalter angucke, wär nen satz auf reserve garnich so schlecht...
wann willstn bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (14. August 2006)

also ich bestell mit. auf jeden fall die füßlinge. ich schreib aber nochmal was ich noch will.

mfg der b


----------



## nirekib (15. August 2006)

Tach,
bin noch nicht so lange am MTB fahren, aber wollte mal fragen, ob's ne Gruppe gibt, die sich regelmässig in Jena zum Biken trifft.

Gruß,
Katrin


----------



## Benji (15. August 2006)

@martn: hast du dich mit matsch verständigt wegen bestellen?

@nirekib: Hallo erstmal, also Gruppen gibt es schon, zumindest fährt man mittwoch und donnestag ab 19.30uhr vom rad und roll (radladen am steinweg), aber ob das was für anfänger ist würde ich nicht entscheiden wollen, weil da schon recht zügig gefahren wird. desweiteren gab oder gibt es noch ne tour beim bike and snow, nun weiß ich aber nicht ob die noch was machen, weil auf der homepage nix steht. da am besten mal im laden nachfragen, ob die noch was machen.
ansonsten fahren wir eigentlich immer die woche über mal, dann natürlich nach absprache hier im forum.

mfg der b

edith hat noch was: @matsch: also nils fährt doch auch den racing ralph, wie sind den seine erfahrungen mit platten ud so, aber ich würde dir auch nicht zu dem reifen raten, dann lieber den conti, weil der auch was günstiger ist.


----------



## matsch (15. August 2006)

benji der martn hat sich noch nicht gemeldet... also martn lass hören was du willst! 

und dann werde ich jetzt erstmal den conti fahren. in der hoffnung dass ich ma ne rennen ohne platten durchstehe. 

der nils hat mit der racing ralle echt gute erfahrung. kaum ein platten in den den letzten 2 jahre. also ist schon nicht ganz schlecht das ding. 

also ich fahre heute wieder nur mal so ne Stunde. so ab 18.30-19.00 uhr was ganz leichtes zum ein-/ausrollen. natürlich wenns wetter passt


----------



## Hupert (15. August 2006)

nirekib schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> bin noch nicht so lange am MTB fahren, aber wollte mal fragen, ob's ne Gruppe gibt, die sich regelmässig in Jena zum Biken trifft.
> 
> Gruß,
> Katrin


Versuchs mal hier! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=224467&highlight=kette_links
Da schauen hin und wieder mal die Leute rein die nicht mit hochroter Murmel   die Berge hochhetzen. Ich hab da übrigens auch noch ein paar Leutchen an der Hand welche evtl. Donnerstags immermal ne etwas ruhigere Kugel schieben wollen...


----------



## nirekib (15. August 2006)

Hi,
ja dann könnte man ja am Donnerstag oder am Freitag ne kleine Feierabend-Tour starten - hat jemand Lust mitzufahren? Strecken-Vorschlag: Jenzig, Hufeisen bis Kunitzburg und dann Verlängerung bis Kunitz und dann entweder zurück oder noch in Tautenburger Wald... ist ne echt schöne Tour,  viele Singletrails und trotzdem machbar für nicht ganz so Trainierte ;-)

Katrin


----------



## c2hasi (15. August 2006)

Hi leutz, 

leider lief Frauenwald fÃ¼r unser team Rad'nRoll nicht so gut  . Hatte gleich am Anfang einen Platten mit dem Nobby -> @ match falls du dich fÃ¼r nobbys entscheidest, dann sollest du den Druck unbedingt beachten, meines erachtens wÃ¤re er in der 2.1 Version die derzeitig beste Entscheidung im Set fÃ¼r 50 â¬ bei H&S bikediscount.  Ich hab nen 2.25 Racing Ralle hinten, bisher keine Panne und die Fahreigenschaften sind sehr gut. Wer rummeckert, dass er bei feuchten Bedinungen nicht zurecht kommt, sollte ein wenig Fahrtechnik Ã¼ben  
@ Hupert, bei uns fahren keine roten Murmln die Berge hoch  
@ nirekib, wo ist eigentlich der Tautenburger Wald? 
Am Donnerstag werde ich eine ruhige SemesterabschluÃrunde fahren, denn ich werde am Wochenende in die Heimat migrieren, wer also Lust hat bitte melden!

Bis spÃ¤ter


----------



## Hupert (15. August 2006)

nirekib schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ja dann könnte man ja am Donnerstag oder am Freitag ne kleine Feierabend-Tour starten - hat jemand Lust mitzufahren? Strecken-Vorschlag: Jenzig, Hufeisen bis Kunitzburg und dann Verlängerung bis Kunitz und dann entweder zurück oder noch in Tautenburger Wald... ist ne echt schöne Tour,  viele Singletrails und trotzdem machbar für nicht ganz so Trainierte ;-)
> 
> Katrin




Donnerstag klingt durchaus vernünftig also wer lust hat kann sich ja hier melden und bei Gelegenheit gleich mal nen Treffpunkt festmachen!

@C2Hasi

...dann kannste mir ja ne Nachhilfestunde in Sachen Fahrtechnik geben


----------



## Benji (15. August 2006)

@matsch: ich hab heut nochmal mit phiro gesprochen, der meinte der explorer ist ne gute wahl. er ist ihn auch schon desöfteren in den alpen gefahren und hatte echt wenig probleme. platten hatte er auch mit den michies im überfluss. 

@c2hasi: naja, warum müsst ihr auch die lange strecke fahren, also mir hat die mittlere vollkommen gereicht, aber sonst doch kein schlechtes ergebniss.

@hupert;nirekib: ich hab warscheinlich am donnerstag keine zeit, aber/und mit ner roten murmel fahr ich auch nicht gern rum.

mfg der b


----------



## phiro (15. August 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> platten hatte er auch mit den michies im überfluss.



mit dem einen alten (grünen) Satz ja, war wahrscheinlich ein Montagsreifensatz, mit den anderen Sätzen aber auf jedenfall weniger als mit den zwei RR-Sätzen 

P.S. hab heute doch nichts mehr gemacht, wie vermutet nur essen und I-Net, schlimm oder  

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (15. August 2006)

ich hab gepennt bis eben, is aber auch nicht besser. muss morgen nich nach hause, also wenn du wenn zum radfahren brauchst, oder essen sag bescheid ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## Hupert (15. August 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> @hupert;nirekib: ich hab warscheinlich am donnerstag keine zeit, aber/und mit ner roten murmel fahr ich auch nicht gern rum.



...fühlt euch mal nicht alle gleich angegriffen. Da stand ja nicht umsonst nen Smiley dahinter


----------



## matsch (16. August 2006)

Also bestellt ist! nun warten wir ma.....


----------



## matsch (16. August 2006)

donnerstag klingt auch für mich gut also wir brauchen nen treffpunkt und ne zeit. aber nicht so früh... und wer schneller fahren will kann ja alle berge zweimal hoch... alles machbar.


----------



## nirekib (16. August 2006)

Hi,

wg. Treffpunkt morgen würd ich sagen hinterm Paradies-Bhf. Uhrzeit: 19 Uhr
 Passt das? Wer fährt denn mit? Hupert, matsch... ?

Katrin


----------



## Hupert (16. August 2006)

nirekib schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wg. Treffpunkt morgen würd ich sagen hinterm Paradies-Bhf. Uhrzeit: 19 Uhr
> Passt das? Wer fährt denn mit? Hupert, matsch... ?
> ...



Das ist doch schonmal ne konkrete Ansage. Meine Wenigkeit wird nebst Anhang um 19.00 Uhr dort (Taxischleife???) erscheinen... für eventuelle Planänderungen schick ich dir mal meine Tel. Nr. per PM

Bis denn... der Robert


----------



## martn (16. August 2006)

nächste woche bin ich auch ma wieder im lande und für ne entspannte tour zu haben (ich glaub ich mach mal nen 'entspannt in jena' thread auf). samstag will ich den rennsteig mit eingänger am stück bezwingen, danach bin ich eh kaputt gespielt, ^^

meld mich denn nochma...


----------



## nirekib (17. August 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch schonmal ne konkrete Ansage. Meine Wenigkeit wird nebst Anhang um 19.00 Uhr dort (Taxischleife???) erscheinen... für eventuelle Planänderungen schick ich dir mal meine Tel. Nr. per PM



yep, an der Taxisschleife... bis später


----------



## 3rr0r (18. August 2006)

Mhh ich wär ja auch gern ma dabei, nur hats mich vorgestern im Paradies derb aufs Maul gelegt. Rausgefahren und so Wichtigtuersattelaufminimalarschaufhinterradschleiffahrer weicht nich aus.. voll frontal reingeheizt... Finger derb geprellt und linkes auge "leicht" blau^^ Nur gut... mein bike hat nicht einen Kratzer  
Ich wünsch mal neidischerweis allseits gute Fahrt.. wer jemanden mit linken Handverband am Zeigefinger und blauem Auge sieht: Ich bins  
P.S.: Robert, hast du son Hollowtech2-Abziehwerkzeug? hab neue Kettenblätter und das mittlere bekomm ich ohne Demontage des Kurbelarms nich ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (18. August 2006)

3rr0r schrieb:
			
		

> Mhh ich wär ja auch gern ma dabei, nur hats mich vorgestern im Paradies derb aufs Maul gelegt. Rausgefahren und so Wichtigtuersattelaufminimalarschaufhinterradschleiffahrer weicht nich aus.. voll frontal reingeheizt... Finger derb geprellt und linkes auge "leicht" blau^^ Nur gut... mein bike hat nicht einen Kratzer
> Ich wünsch mal neidischerweis allseits gute Fahrt.. wer jemanden mit linken Handverband am Zeigefinger und blauem Auge sieht: Ich bins
> P.S.: Robert, hast du son Hollowtech2-Abziehwerkzeug? hab neue Kettenblätter und das mittlere bekomm ich ohne Demontage des Kurbelarms nich ab.




Ich hab mich gestern auch so ein bißchen nach Invalidenrentenantrag gefühlt und das nächste mal kommste mit, dann können wir beide vom Windschatten der anderen Teilnehmer der "gemütlichen Feierabendrunde" profitieren. Ich bin übrigens gestern auf´s Maul gepurzelt... naja, neue Cleats sind längst überfällig und gestern hab ich das nochmal mit schmerzhaften Nachdruck mitbekommen. Wegen dem HT2-Werkzeug... sag halt mal bescheid wann du Zeit hast und ich bring mal eins vorbei... muss ja eh jeden Tag bei euch "vorbei" 

Gruß vom Robert


----------



## 3rr0r (19. August 2006)

Sehr zuvorkommend  Ich fahr morgen erstma ne Woche in Urlaub danach sag ich Bescheid.


----------



## Benji (19. August 2006)

so ich verabschiede mich mal in richtung alpen.

werd dann sichger ganz groß berichten wie es war und wie wir uns geschlagen haben. ich hoffe das wetter ist auf unserer seite.
achso: info joe-route von oberstdorf nach riva, 430km, 14200hm, 7 etappen.

euch in der heimat viel spaß und vorallem etwas besseres wetter.

mfg der b


----------



## Canyonbiker (19. August 2006)

moin, bin wieder im ländchen (nach 3wochen frankreich ahhhhh), werde jetz noch 2 wochen hier sein und dann ein jahr nach frankreich ziehen. ins elsaß
-> da gibts auch geile berge (vogesen rulen) 
wenn jemand lust hat zu radln, ich bin dabei (nich so schnell, der fuß ist etwas kaputt)...
@hupert: ne P 6 stütze isses nich geworden, aber ne race face next carbon

bis denne


----------



## nirekib (19. August 2006)

n'Abend. Etwas kurzfristig, aber hier noch kurz ne kleine Ankündigung: wollte morgen (Sonntag) ne Tour fahren mit dem Robert (nicht der Hupert.... der andere), Treffpunkt ist 11 Uhr vor der Post(Engelplatz)... falls jemand mitwill, einfach hinkommen. 

Grüße,
Katrin


----------



## Hupert (19. August 2006)

Canyonbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...und dann ein jahr nach frankreich ziehen. ins elsaß
> @hupert: ne P 6 stütze isses nich geworden, aber ne race face next carbon



erstens ist das doch eigentlich gar nicht wirklich frankreich und zweitens musst du mir mal die Stütze zeigen... da hatte ich auch schon nen Auge drauf geworfen.



			
				nirekib schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit dem Robert (nicht der Hupert.... der andere), Treffpunkt ist 11 Uhr vor der Post(Engelplatz)



Was soll das denn heißen? Da hab ich mich wohl letzten Donnerstag endgültig für den Invalidenrententhread qualifiziert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonbiker (20. August 2006)

das is sehrwohl frankreich, die franzosen legen da sehr viel wert drauf...
und deutsch sprechen können da genauso wenig Franzosen wie überall in frankreich auch... ;D


----------



## Hupert (20. August 2006)

Canyonbiker schrieb:
			
		

> das is sehrwohl frankreich, die franzosen legen da sehr viel wert drauf...
> und deutsch sprechen können da genauso wenig Franzosen wie überall in frankreich auch... ;D




Is schon klar das die da sehr viel wert drauf legen das es zu Frankreich gehört... spätestens seit 1918  
Aber da ich früher mal in der Nähe der deutsch-französischen Grenze zum Elsaß gewohnt habe, kann ich dir sagen, daß dort sehr wohl noch reichlich deutsch gesprochen wird... nur eben nicht wenn die gerade keine Lust zu haben Komm die Tage mal mit deiner edlen Plastiksitzstange am Laden vorbei, jedoch nicht vor 16 Uhr wenn´s geht. Bin da schon ein wenig neugierig...

In den Vogesen kann man übrigens auch sehr schick (oder vor allem) Rennrad fahren...


----------



## Starbucks (20. August 2006)

Mahlzeit,
wollt allen die heute Mittag mit auf der Runde waren danken. War richtig gut. 
Ich hab in den Anhang mal das Höhenprofil gepackt, wenns jemanden interessiert.

Bis Dienstag denke ich.
Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Hupert (20. August 2006)

Wo habt ihr eure Runde denn abgerissen, damit man das Höhenprofil mal ein wenig zuordnen kann. Würde mich mal interessieren...


----------



## Starbucks (20. August 2006)

Mahlzeit,

hier die zum Höhenprofil dazugehörige Strecke.
mfg


----------



## mc_crasher (20. August 2006)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die tolle Tour heute!!! Das war echt eine super Runde - auch wenn ich ziemlich abgeschwächelt habe.
Das Höhenprofil und der Kartenausschnitt sind auch prima!

Bis Dienstag.
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Hupert (20. August 2006)

Mal schauen, wie´s mir am Dienstag geht. Ihr wisst ja... die Arbeit ruft!




Aber gegebenenfalls lass ich´s nochmal drauf ankommen! 

Schönen Sonntag noch...


----------



## Canyonbiker (20. August 2006)

hm sobald sich mein stütz-technisches problem geklärt hat würde ich schon ma gerne wieder nach 3 wochen pause ne runde radeln.
entweder morgen nachmittag/abend oder dann wieder ab donnerstag mit der rad´n roll truppe. ist jemand von euch dabei?

bis denne


----------



## nirekib (21. August 2006)

Fand die Tour gestern auch sehr gut und war mal wieder sehr positiv von der (MTB-tauglichen) Umgebung Jenas begeistert.

@Starbucks: thx für die Karte und das Höhenprofil...

@mc_crasher und Starbucks: who is who?

ciao,
Katrin

P.S.:  wg. Dienstag: wie wärs mit Treffpunkt Paradies-Bhf (Taxischleife) um 18:30 Uhr?


----------



## mc_crasher (21. August 2006)

mc_crasher = Matthias - mir ist nix besseres eingefallen, okay es klingt etwas martialisch aber mich hätte es gestern fast 2x gelegt ...

IoI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (22. August 2006)

wenn ihr morgen fahrt, würd ich mich evtl anschließen.


----------



## Starbucks (22. August 2006)

Starbucks = Jens

ich denke ich bin heut Abend auch wieder am Start.
Und hier noch eine Schönwetterfahrerfrage: Fahren wir auch bei Regen?


----------



## mc_crasher (22. August 2006)

Hallo Jens,

vielen Dank nochmal für den Kartenausschnitt und das Profil - kannst du den Kartenausschnitt auch etwas größer hier posten?

Naja ich würde schon auch im Regen fahren, wenn es nicht gerade wie aus Eimern schüttet, bin ich dabei.


----------



## JohannesAbbas (22. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich war letzten Donnerstag auch dabei und überlege noch, ob ich mitfahren werde angesichts des etwas trüben Wetters...
Eine für mich interessante Frage ist, wo es denn heute lang gehen soll. Gibt's dafür schon Pläne?

Holger.


----------



## Starbucks (22. August 2006)

Mahlzeit,

ich wüsste im Moment nicht wie ich die Bilder größer posten kann, da die Dateigröße stark beschränkt ist. 
Wenn jemand eine Idee hat ein Bild in 1024x768 auf 56kb zu komprimieren dann soll er das mal posten.

bis denn


----------



## mc_crasher (22. August 2006)

@Jens: kannst du mir das Bild mal per Mail schicken? 
Danke Matthias


----------



## nirekib (22. August 2006)

Tach,

also wenns nicht gerade regnet, würd ich schon fahren.
Vorschlag: wir könnten ja mal den Tautenburger Wald erkunden... 

Katrin


----------



## Hupert (22. August 2006)

Würde es dann bei 18.30 bleiben?


----------



## horo (22. August 2006)

hallo mc crasher, gibt es dann einen Kaffee bei Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nirekib (22. August 2006)

Hi,

also ich bin dann um 18:30 Uhr an der Taxischleife. Bis später,
Katrin


----------



## JohannesAbbas (22. August 2006)

Hey,

ich komme um 18.30 Uhr auch mit. Wetter entwickelt sich gut...wer weiss, wie es morgen aussieht.

Also, bis gleich.

Holger.


----------



## mc_crasher (22. August 2006)

Schade, ich schaffe es heute doch nicht mehr.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spass !!! 

Liebe Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Hupert (22. August 2006)

...das wärs denn wohl gewesen, wettermäßig


----------



## martn (22. August 2006)

jo, war doch ne schöne runde. paar neue gute trails. muss vllt doch ma öfters in die ecke da hinten, das lässt sich bestimmt noch ausbauen.


----------



## nirekib (23. August 2006)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> jo, war doch ne schöne runde. paar neue gute trails. muss vllt doch ma öfters in die ecke da hinten, das lässt sich bestimmt noch ausbauen.



Ja, man müsste halt bei gutem Wetter (trocken!) mal ein paar Wege erkunden. Ist in Jena mitunter etwas frustrierend, da viele Wege einfach irgendwo aufhören. Aber so finden sich wahrscheinlich am ehesten neue interessante Trails.

bis die Tage,
Katrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc_crasher (23. August 2006)

Moin moin,

wart ihr gestern im Tautenburger Wald? Wo ist denn das überhaupt?
...Ich bin angemessen neidisch darauf, dass ihr gestern geradelt seid...

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Starbucks (23. August 2006)

Mahlzeit,

nette runde war das gestern, ein bissl dunkel am ende aber so hat man wenigsten nicht gesehen über wen man drüberfährt 

Wenn noch mal jemand eine idee hat wie ich ein bild in einer guten auflösung auf 60kb bekomme dann soll er das mal posten, da die kartenbilder bei mir verdammt pixelig werden.

@matthias: der tautenburger wald liegt nördlich der kunitzburg


----------



## JohannesAbbas (23. August 2006)

Hey,

es war 'ne schöne Runde gestern. Ich stelle nächste Woche mal den Track ein...zum Nachfahren bzw. zu Hause auf dem Computer mit Fugawi oder so ansehen.

@ martn: Respekt! Hab' noch nie eine Tour mit einem Mono gemacht und ich war echt beeindruckt, was alles geht!
@ Starbucks: Danke fürs Höhenprofil und die Karte!


----------



## JohannesAbbas (23. August 2006)

Hey Starbucks,

eine Frage hab ich an Dich. Auf welcher Karte zeichnest Du die Fahrstrecke ein? Ist das eine gescannte Karte mit GPS-Gitter?


----------



## JohannesAbbas (23. August 2006)

Und noch eine Frage an Jens: Du erwähntest gestern, dass man im Raum Jena einen Dienst zur Korrektur des GPS-Signals empfangen könnte... Könntest Du mir das nochmal "schriftlich geben"?


----------



## martn (23. August 2006)

ich würd euch empfehlen, dass mit den fremden karten bleiben zu lassen. das gibt im zweifelsfall nur ärger (auch für die forumsbetreiber), wegen den urheberrechten.
holger, du könntest deine gps tracks in ne googlemap einbinden und denn verlinken, das is völlig legal. schau dich mal auf http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/ um. ich bastel nachher mal nen beispiel, wenn ich hier auf dem rechner nen track finde.
in jena kannst du differenzialgps aktivieren (waas/egnos heißt das im gerät), damit wirds genauer. sollte dein gerät definitiv können.

bis denn.


----------



## JohannesAbbas (23. August 2006)

ja, martn hat bzgl. des postens von karten wahrscheinlich recht. meine frage nach der karte ist trotzdem gerechtfertigt, weil ich sie mir KAUFEN will, denn ich habe noch keine digitale bzw. digitalisierbare Jena-Karte (für Fugawi).

@ martn: danke wegen des Hinweises auf das differenzialgps; da hatte ich dir gestern nicht richtig zugehört.


----------



## mc_crasher (24. August 2006)

Guten Morgen,
wie siehts denn heute mit einer kleinen Tour aus? Noch lacht mir die Sonne fies ins Gesicht. Sagt einfach Bescheid, wann und wo es losgeht.
Gruss
Matthias


----------



## martn (24. August 2006)

würde heute abend evtl ma ne klassische kernbergrunde drehen... ma schauen.


----------



## Starbucks (24. August 2006)

JohannesAbbas schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Starbucks,
> 
> eine Frage hab ich an Dich. Auf welcher Karte zeichnest Du die Fahrstrecke ein? Ist das eine gescannte Karte mit GPS-Gitter?



Mahlzeit,
ich hab mir eine Wanderkarte (von "Kompass", nach Aufschrift auch GPS kompatibel) eingescannt und zeichne dann mit Corel die Wege nach, die wir gefahren sind.
Um rechtlichen Problemem aus dem weg zu gehen geb ich demnächst einfach die Quelle, sprich den Hersteller der Karte an, dann kann nix passieren.

Das mit dem spziellen GPS-Dienst weiß ich nicht. Entweder ich dummes zeug gequatscht oder wir haben uns mißverstaden.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (24. August 2006)

Starbucks schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Um rechtlichen Problemem aus dem weg zu gehen geb ich demnächst einfach die Quelle, sprich den Hersteller der Karte an, dann kann nix passieren.[...]



wenns immer so einfach wäre... es stimmt, das kompass da wohl mal recht kulant war, wenn man nen link zu ihrer website angibt. ich meine aber neulich irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die ihre einstellung dazu geändert haben. mir fällt leider nich mehr ein, wo, oder ob ich da nur was verwechsle.

in nem andren forum, wo ich aktiv und auch beteiligt bin, gabs zb neulich ärger mit map24, weil irgendjemand nen screenshot von einer deren karten gepostet hatte.


----------



## steiltyp (25. August 2006)

booooaaaaa, hier ist ja mal wieder richtig was los! 
ich bin nun aus dem urlaub wieder da-nach montefeltro gings (italien nähe urbino)-da kann man auch richtig gut mtb-en -die nähe zu rimini wurde natürlich auch genutzt...
*fährt heute noch jemand-oder demnächst?*
mit mir kann man normalerweise jeden tag rechnen-also immer schreiben-und biken


----------



## Canyonbiker (25. August 2006)

nochmals gratulation zum 5. platz (wenn ich richtig informiert bin...). details würde ich dann gerne demnächst erfahren... 
das problem is: ich hab grad kein rahmen, mit dem ich fahren könnte -> heute wirds evtl. ein neuer, aber bis ich die ganzen sachen umgebaut hab... das dauert...
man sieht sich...


----------



## steiltyp (25. August 2006)

ja ja das rennen...ein bisschen traurig bin ich nur, weil ich 7sec. zum 4. hatte und diese zeit eingebüßt habe, weil mich mein eigener teamkolege abgeräumt hat  die 1min. zum treppchen wäre mit etwas besseren beinen (die hatten leider die leute vor mir abgegriffen)auch drin gewesen (habe mich nicht so toll gefühlt)-aber was schreib ich da????ich bin keiner von denen, die über diesen wettkampf klagen, immerhin hat der rücken eine gute figur gemacht und das ist wesentlich!

was machste denn mit deinem alten rahmen-was solls denn für ein neuer werden? das ist ja ganz schön krass mit der stütze!
kannst ja ein leihrad von mir haben


----------



## Canyonbiker (25. August 2006)

naja im moment ist es ein kopf-an-kopf-rennen zwischen nem specialized m5, nem fusion slash sl oder nem canyon (irgendwas mit ultimate oder so) scandium... hab halt im moment nich so viel geld wegen frankreich und so...


----------



## steiltyp (25. August 2006)

nimm doch einen felt rxc pro mit schickm carbon hinterbau-mit felt habe ich beste erfahrungen -der ist auch nicht so teuer...

ich würde mir auch deinen pazienten irgendwie gerne nochmal selber anschauen...

........................
kannst ja mal dein skype anmachen-dann quatschen wir die anderen nicht so foll


----------



## Falko1_de (25. August 2006)

So, wir sind nun auch zurück vom 8.Super8 in Frauenwald (mit kleinem Umweg übers Montefeltro wegen des Wetters). Ihr habt tapfer gekämpft und großen Respekt verdient. Diese Fotos habe ich gerade aufgeladen:











*Also mal in mein Fotoalbum schauen!*


----------



## Hupert (25. August 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> ....mit felt habe ich beste erfahrungen



...ich auch ...und das mein ich echt mit nem Augenzwinkern


----------



## mc_crasher (25. August 2006)

@Hupert: Ich habe durch Zufall das hier bei eBay gefunden:
Pace RC31 TI Carbon 1 1/8" 440mm Einbaulänge:

http://cgi.ebay.de/2006-PACE-RC31-T...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWD4VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (25. August 2006)

mc_crasher schrieb:
			
		

> @Hupert: Ich habe durch Zufall das hier bei eBay gefunden:
> Pace RC31 TI Carbon 1 1/8" 440mm Einbaulänge:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/2006-PACE-RC31-T...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWD4VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



Neu kann ich die auch und zwar noch viel billiger haben...  Aber ich glaub ich hab mich da heute auf was anderes eingeschossen 

Gruß Robert


----------



## steiltyp (25. August 2006)

morgen werde ich warscheinlich wieder eine runde drehen...wenn es nicht schüttet-wenn jemand bereit ist richte ich mich nach wünschen


----------



## Falko1_de (25. August 2006)

übrigens haben wir blödmänner -steiltier und ich- im urlaub ne geführte tour mit 20eu bezahlt, die wir schon im vergangenen jahr gemacht haben. zur strafe haben wir gleich noch mal 13km steigung drangehängt.

so läuft das zum glück in jena nicht.

steiltier führt euch gratis und dazu noch kostenlos und ohne geld.


----------



## matsch (25. August 2006)

ach bald werden wir alle mal wieder ne schöne geführte tour durch den spätsommer machen...*träum* 
kann aber morgen leider nicht da ich noch ein paar körner für sonntag brauch. und mit dem tier und dem pfleger neigt man ja immer zur tollwut.


----------



## steiltyp (26. August 2006)

was soll denn das schon wieder heißen-du fährst doch immer schnell 

übrigens schöne zahl, die du da wieder abgegriffen hast


----------



## Hupert (27. August 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> ...du fährst doch immer schnell



...vor allem bergauf und um den Nachzüglern (respektiv mir in diesem Falle) noch eine rein zu würgen kommt er auch nochmal zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (27. August 2006)

und ich dachte immer das hilft den nachzüglern? kleiner bericht zu erfurt folgt....


----------



## martn (27. August 2006)

psychisch hilft das bestimmt nich... haste deinen 2. platz gehalten?


----------



## matsch (27. August 2006)

So ja also den 2. Platz habe ich gehalten. Konnte sogar noch ein wenig auf den ersten gut machen. Aber er hat sich etwas verfahren  
Wetter war auch ok.- Teils sehr matschig so das man gut am sliden war.  
Leider konnte ich meine Quote  halten und hatte auch diesmal mit den Contis nen Platten. Werde mir mal die Felge genau ansehen müssen. Naja nach ca. der Hälfte des Rennens lief es richtig gut. Ich hatte mich an das Geläuf gewöhnt und die Beine waren ganz gut. Habe zum Schluss noch einiges gutgemacht....jedoch war dann das Rennen schon zu Ende.  Im Gegensatz zu Frauenwald war das Rennen diesmal zu kurz   Ok ist mal ein Achter Platz gewurden und auch hier sollte ich zufrieden sein. Als Preis für den 2 Platz des Cup's gab es 3 Übernachtungen mit Frühstück im Sporthotel Oberhof. Vielleicht hätten es Schläuche bei mir auch getan  
Ok als nächstes kommt Bergzeitfahren Eisenach und Neustadt....

Till wann ist in Neustadt das Rennen und wo kann man sich melden?

martn deine Singlespeedleute waren gut dabei! Doch wo warst du?


----------



## steiltyp (27. August 2006)

@matsch: na dann wünsch ich nen schönen urlaub -mach dir doch auch sone schöne dichtflüssigkeit durch eins der vielen löcher 
das rennen in neustadt im harz ist am 09.09.-genaueres unter www.harz-racing.de
ist das in eisenach mit mtb-und wann-könnte ich mir auch vorstellen


----------



## martn (27. August 2006)

matsch schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> martn deine Singlespeedleute waren gut dabei! Doch wo warst du?



mir is die strecke zu langweilig und geld hab ich auch grad keins über. zum zugucken hatt ich keine idee, wie ich hinkommen sollte, bock hätt ich ja shcon gehabt.
gratulation zum zweiten platz, respekt!


----------



## Falko1_de (27. August 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> ist das in eisenach mit mtb-und wann-könnte ich mir auch vorstellen


eisenach ist rennrad erlaubt. 's ist das, was ich im vergangenen jahr mit dem u15 vom gustav gemacht habe. sehr flacher, gleichmäßiger anstieg. was für dicke beine.


----------



## matsch (28. August 2006)

Da beißt sich was! Eisenach ist am 10.09. Naja werde ich doch lieber das MTB am 9.9. vorziehen.  Vielleicht geht ja auch beides


----------



## nirekib (28. August 2006)

So, mal wieder was von der Nicht-Wettkampf-Front... hätte Lust, am Mittwoch wieder ne kleine Tour zu fahren. Wie siehts mit euch aus? Wer kommt mit? 

Katrin


----------



## mc_crasher (28. August 2006)

@Katrin: Ich bin dabei! 
Wie wäre es mit einer Tour nach Bürgel und dann irgendwie querfeldein zurück 

Matthias


----------



## steiltyp (28. August 2006)

also ich bin auch für die tour zu haben-wie liegt es denn zeitlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aquafox (28. August 2006)

Ich würde auch gern mitfahren wollen. Gibt es schon genauere Daten?

Frederik


----------



## JohannesAbbas (28. August 2006)

Hallo Katrin,

ich bin sicher auch wieder am Start. Beginn so 18 Uhr?



			
				mc_crasher schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einer Tour nach Bürgel und dann irgendwie querfeldein zurück


@ mc: Planst du hinwärts über die Bundesstraße zu fahren  , wenns ab Bürgel "querfeldein"   gehen soll?


----------



## nirekib (28. August 2006)

18 Uhr klingt gut. Treffpunkt wieder Paradis-Bhf ?

Wegen Route: Matthias, du wirst hiermit für Mittwoch zum Tour-Leader ernannt ;-)


----------



## mc_crasher (28. August 2006)

@Katrin: IoI - ich bin doch der Lahmste von allen - IoI 
(das ist, wie den Bock zum Gärtner zu machen)

Der Weg hin war nicht so wild - übers Steinkreuz zum Flugplatz Schöngleina und von dort gings irgendwie über Zinna nach Bürgel - ABER wir sind den gleichen Weg auch wieder zurückgeradelt - ich wollte eine schöne Runde draus machen: Von Bürgel Richtung Illmsdorf, Scheiditz, Lotschen, Podelsatz, Laasdorf, Sulza und dann nach Göschwitz oder Lobeda - irgendwie sowas in der Art. 
HILFE - Da ich aber über keinerlei brauchbares Kartenmaterial verfüge, kann ich nicht einschätzen, wie weit das ist, ob die Strecke halbwegs vernünftig ist und und und. 
Kann mir jemand von euch helfen, eine nette Tour daraus zu basteln?

...naja ich geh dann mal los und kaufe mir eine topographische Karte...

IoI


----------



## Aquafox (28. August 2006)

Bin soeine ähnliche Tour vor 2 Wochen gefahren, ich gebe dir mal heute Abend durch, wo die lang ging. 

ciao, Frederik


----------



## JohannesAbbas (28. August 2006)

Paradies-Bahnhof als Treffpunkt ist gesetzt, oder? Ohne gegenteilige Äußerungen bleibt's dabei.

@ mc: Bloß nix kaufen. Katrin hat ne Karte, ich auch. Außerdem kennen sich doch die meisten ganz gut aus. Dein Routenvorschlag bis Bürgel hört sich unkompliziert an. Zurück finden wir allemal!


----------



## steiltyp (28. August 2006)

hmmm sicher, blos nichts kaufen-ich finde es gut wenn mal jemand eine neue stercke findet, ansonsten kenne ich mich in der umgebung bis bürgel und so ganz gut aus (fahre eben fast jeden tag in jenas umgebung )


----------



## Falko1_de (28. August 2006)

JohannesAbbas schrieb:
			
		

> ... Zurück finden wir allemal!


ich bin noch auf der suche nach dem scheinwerfer


----------



## Canyonbiker (29. August 2006)

jo, ich mach auch wieder mit... nach 3 wochen urlaub und einer woche ohne rahmen bin ich jetzt wieder in besitz eines sportgerätes... 
--- aber womöglich finde ich jetz die kondition nich mehr. tssssssssss
wie schauts denn morgen (also dienstag) mit ner tour aus. so start gegen 13 uhr? 
is aber variabel
bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (29. August 2006)

leider schifft es zurzeit-aber wir müssen ja den neuen rahmen einweihen-ich hätte nichts gegen 13.00

(bist ja wieder zeitig nach hause gekommen-aber wenigstens bist du...  )


----------



## JohannesAbbas (29. August 2006)

@ Falko1_de: Mit dem Ding wirst Du uns alle verstrahlen. Dann leuchten wir im Dunkeln und brauchen kein Fremdlicht mehr.  Schau also mal auf dem Dachboden nach, dort wirst Du vielleicht fündig.


----------



## Starbucks (29. August 2006)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

kann mir einer einen Tipp für eine Lampe geben. Ich spiele mit dem gedanken von Sigma die Mirage Evo Pro + Evo X zu holen. Wenn einer Erfahrungen damit hat oder mir eine bessere empfehlen lann, immer her damit. Nur bezahlbar muss es bleiben. Also nix Lupine oder so.

Wegen Morgen. Wenn meine Schuhe wieder trocken sind bin ich mit am Start.

Mfg


----------



## steiltyp (29. August 2006)

bezahlbarer weise ist die mirage die beste-neben dem MB-test auch von vielen fahrern anerkannt-ich fahr noch mit ner kleinen cateye wenns nötig wird-die strahl auch ganz ordentlich-wenn man den weg sogut wie auswendig kennt und keine spitzkehren abei sind


----------



## martn (29. August 2006)

jo, mirage is neben selber bauen die einzige lösung für nen schmales budget. hab beim niteriden  die 5w am lenker, mit selbstgebautem (besseren) akku und die stärkere aufm helm, mit nipack im rucksack. das geht prima.


----------



## Canyonbiker (29. August 2006)

jo, ich fahr auch die mirage mit den beiden scheinwerfern - haut völlig hin, nur kann man halt keinen 4 stunden trip mit beiden scheinwerfern machen (is halt aber nur ein nipack für die 2 lampen, nich so wies martn fährt) 
aber ansonsten ne gute anschaffung allemal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (29. August 2006)

hm, ich bleib wohl doch noch nen tag länger und würd morgen mitfahrn. wo wollt ihr denn nun hin? hoffentlich nich zuviel hochfrequentes gestrampel.
hätte auch ma wieder bock auf die komplette klassische kernbergrunde.


----------



## Benji (29. August 2006)

so der benji ia auch wieder da.

der alpencross bericht wird bald folgen.

@martn: noch gut nach hause gekommen nach der rennsteigtour?

@matsch: herzlichen glückwunsch zum 2. platz., sind eigentlich die sachen schon angekommen und wieviel geld bekommst du von mir?

@starbucks, johannesabbas, aquafox, mc crasher: willkommen in thread.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (29. August 2006)

Oh der benji wieder im Lande!

Ja die Sachen sind da. Am besten treffen wir uns mal bei einen Pils und machen das Zeugs mit dem Geld. Können ja auch Film schauen und was kochen   

So und hast du schon gelesen dass es noch was am 9.9 im harz zu radeln gibt... Naja ist halt auch ne Geld Frage. Eisenach wäre auch noch ne Option. Und dann hat mich Sven aus dem Laden noch gefragt... War auch noch irgendwo ein Ding.

Hast du auch ein paar Bilder von der Alpentour?


----------



## martn (29. August 2006)

heyho, alpencross erfolgreich gelungen?

natürlich bin ich noch gut nach haus gekommen. nochma riesendank fürs abholen, keine ahnung, was wir sonst gemacht hätten. wir revanchieren uns.
übrigens war der parkplatz nich so clever, der hat jeweils 15latten gekostet (dienstparkplatz vom mehdorn...).

bericht und bilder von der derben äktschn gibts übrigens auf meiner website.


----------



## steiltyp (30. August 2006)

@benji: hattet ihr wenigstens mal gutes wetter oder hat sich die schnuppertour auf die andere seite gar nicht gelohnt? das rennen im harz ist das mtb-zeitfahren in neustadt vom harz-racing, es sei denn du willst die mitteldeutsche meisterschaft am darauffolgenden tag fahren 
@matsch: ich habe mal auf das infoheftchen vom sven geschaut-der marathon, den er da fahren will hat nur 500und-ein-bisschen hm pro 32km runde-halte ich nicht unbedingt für genug 
@martn: absoluter respekt, dass ihr das noch durchgezogen habt! wir haben ungefähr bei diesem zeitverzug aufgegeben


----------



## Starbucks (30. August 2006)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

ich kann heut abend leider nicht mitfahren, ein psycho-experiment hat sich verschoben 
Danke an die Tipps zur Beleuchtung, hab mir jetzt mal die Sigmaleuchte bestellt.

@matsch: auch von mir glückwunsch zum zweiten platz, bei mir hats nur zu einem mageren 32. gereicht.

viel spass heut abend


----------



## Falko1_de (30. August 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:
			
		

> @martn: absoluter respekt, dass ihr das noch durchgezogen habt! wir haben ungefähr bei diesem zeitverzug aufgegeben


... cononenbiker und steiltier konnte ich allerdings dann noch von neuhaus bis nach saalfeld locken. so schnell, wie die beisen dann den asphalt wegspulten, hätten sie ruhig auch bis blankenstein durchziehen können. :nervously:


----------



## martn (30. August 2006)

habt ihrs also andersrum versucht? ich glaub da wär ich gestorben, nach über 100km und satten höhenmetern in den beinen noch dieses wurzelmassaker ungefedert fahren zu müssen...


----------



## nirekib (30. August 2006)

Hi,

ich schaffs heute abend leider auch nicht zum Radfahren. Mist! Muß bevor ich am Freitag in Urlaub gehe noch einiges fertig kriegen... euch viel Spass heute abend!

Katrin


----------



## martn (30. August 2006)

ich bin auch raus. das wetter is mir zu unentschlossen. bevor ich nich mein schlechtwetterbike fertig hab (was in den nächsten 2 wochen  erledigt sein sollte), lass ich das jetz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc_crasher (30. August 2006)

Mist - ich bin auch heute raus.
Ich muss noch was bis zum Wochenende fertig bekommen. 
Viel Spass heute abend
Matthias


----------



## steiltyp (30. August 2006)

@martn: stimmt die wurzeln waren ganz schön fies-obwohl sie mir eigendlich lagen-mein einziges experiment war die befahrung mit einer speedneedle, obwohl ich sowieso kaum noch sitze

wer ist denn heute noch dabei?


----------



## martn (30. August 2006)

ich mag sowas auch, die trails ham auch tierisch spass gemacht. aber wir hattens am vormittag, als wir noch frisch waren. wüsst wie gesagt nich, ob ich da am (späten) nachmittag noch genügend konzentration und körperspannung bringen würde...
sollte ich den rennsteig nochma befahren, denn vllt in die andere richtung, um ne steigerung zu erreichen. aber eigentlich würd ich mir lieber andere herausforderungen suchen.


----------



## Falko1_de (30. August 2006)

die RnR-truppe mausert sich zu einer ernstzunehmenden komponente des jenaer verkehrs: so an die 14 räuber folgten ihrem ali trotz zeitweise nachlassendem regen. nächste woche wollen wir 40 sein. also mehret euch!


----------



## nirekib (31. August 2006)

Moin, 

wart ihr denn gestern abend noch fahren? Wohin?

Katrin


----------



## mc_crasher (31. August 2006)

Helas,
ja, mich würde auch interessieren, wo ihr gestern hingeradelt seid!
Bei mir hats von der Zeit her leider nur für einmal Steinkreuz-Pennickental gereicht 

Matthias


----------



## JohannesAbbas (31. August 2006)

Hey,

ich konnte es trotz des herannahenden schlechten Wetters nicht lassen: Jenzig-Laasan-grüner Weg(ca. 500 m unterhalb des Dorfes)-Kunitzburg-denWeg (grün) Rgt. Golmsdorf, aber auf der Hälfte links dem blauen Weg folgend den Abhang runter... ja, und da fing der Regen an. Entlang eines elektr. Weidezauns nach Golmsdorf, dann Porstendorf-B?? Rtg. Jena, nach ca. 1 KM rechts hoch zum Moritzvorwerk ("alte Schäferei") und wieder runter zum Kaufland. Da wars dann schon stockdunkel. Es waren knappe 650 HM auf 20 KM.

;-)


----------



## Falko1_de (31. August 2006)

JohannesAbbas schrieb:
			
		

> ... ja, und da fing der Regen an. Entlang eines elektr. Weidezauns


im regen am weidezaun? oberleitung genutzt?


----------



## steiltyp (31. August 2006)

heute war ja mal wieder astreines wetter (obwohl ein par äste gabs doch  )-die wege sind überaschenderweise schonwieder fast komplett abgetrocknet
war eine schöne runde mit matsch

_*morgen wäre ich wieder so gegen 18.00-18.30 unterwegs*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibberelli (31. August 2006)

erklär mir mal einer, wieso matthias und katrin für mittwoch ne riesen tour nach bürgel mit kartenmaterial, tour-leader und scheinwerfer durchplanen und dann kurzfristig "bin raus, muss mich aufs wochenende konzentrieren" (oder so ähnlich) schreiben und man steht sich an diesem gar nicht paradiesischen bahnhof die beine in den bauch (der johannes will wohl nich mit jedem?)

*so* spannend war es dann nicht, dass man dann noch lust zum posten hätte, auf welcher strecke man durchgeweicht ist


----------



## mc_crasher (31. August 2006)

@gibberelli: tut mir leid, dass die Riesentour ins "Wasser" gefallen ist. Aber ich gelobe Besserung und rufe nur noch zu grossen Touren auf, wenn ich zu 110% weiss, dass ich Zeit haben werde. Apropos: Wie siehts nächste Woche mit einer kleineren Tour aus?   

Buenas noches
Matthias


----------



## Titan-Uli (31. August 2006)

Hallo Steiltyp,

ich bin neu hier und gelegentlich mit dem MTB in Jena unterwegs. Wenn Du morgen um 18:00-18:30 fährst, würde ich mitkommen. Wo triffst Du Dich denn?

Ulrich


----------



## JohannesAbbas (1. September 2006)

Hey,

ich hoffe, ich hab Mittwoch außer giberelli niemanden "versetzt"! Alle, die sich angemeldet hatten, sagten ab, weshalb ich gar nicht erst zum Paradiesbahnhof gekommen bin. Sorry giberelli!!! 

@ Falko1_de: die Spannung der Oberleitung war nicht zu aushalten.  Deshalb hab ich dann doch lieber an den Weidezahn gefasst... bin dann gleich zur alten Schäferei gefahren, um die Kollegen zu besuchen.


----------



## steiltyp (1. September 2006)

@titan-uli: meistens habe ich trffpunkt spitelplatz angegeben (weil ich da gleich wohne  ), aber der ist nicht so bekannt-treffen wir uns lieber am *paradiesbahnhof* (wendeschleife), den findet man sicher-oder du schlägst noch was vor


----------



## Titan-Uli (1. September 2006)

Hallo, 
Paradiesbahnhof ist OK. Wann genau? Bei dem Wetter wäre ich dafür, um 18 Uhr zu fahren. Wegen mir auch früher.
Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (1. September 2006)

na gut, dann machen wir 18.00-hast du schon eine streckenvorstellung?


----------



## steiltyp (1. September 2006)

@titan uli: ich hoffe die strecke war trotzdem ok-eben doch eher mtb-spezifisch-es lassen sich sicher auch schöne tourenstrecken in der umgebung finden


----------



## Cubeflizer (1. September 2006)

hi,

ich war ja heute auch mal dabei. (es hat per zufall geklappt)
und ich habe mal wieder ein paar neue ecken kennen gelernt

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## Titan-Uli (1. September 2006)

Hallo Till,
nein, die Strecke war so zimlich das, was ich auch alleine fahre. Nur vom Tempo war ich ziemlich am Anschlag, sowohl hoch als auch runter. Und ich habe den Eindruck, dass ich Euch da etwas ausbremse.
Wenn das für Euch nicht zu schlimm ist, komme ich auch mal wieder mit.
Ulrich


----------



## steiltyp (1. September 2006)

@cubeflizer: ach schön, dass du dich jetzt auch eingeklinkt hast-da klappt es auch mal zufällig nicht zufällig 
@titan-uli: ach nein ausgebremst wird niemand-jedem wie es spaß macht-und starr, ohne klickies, das verdient respekt  -mach wieder mit wenn die zeit und die laune stimmt...


----------



## Titan-Uli (4. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,
wie schauts denn morgen aus? Wetter soll ja super werden. Ich schlage vor Wendeschleife Paradiesbahnhof 18:30.
Ulrich


----------



## Starbucks (4. September 2006)

Mahlzeit,

wenns nicht so eine rabiate runde wird bin ich dabei.
Bis denn


----------



## Starbucks (5. September 2006)

Starbucks schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> wenns nicht so eine rabiate runde wird bin ich dabei.
> Bis denn



Mahlzeit,

ich werd schon heut nachmnittag fahren. das wetter ist einfach zu genial.
sorry
mfg


----------



## Titan-Uli (5. September 2006)

OK, ich fahre auch jetzt (17Uhr) los.


----------



## steiltyp (5. September 2006)

morgen ist auch wieder RnR-ab 19.15

*ich bin morgen ab 18.00 unterwegs*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aquafox (5. September 2006)

Wieso wollt ihr eigentlich immer erst so spät los, da muss man ja zu der Jahreszeit 2/3 der Strecke im dunkeln fahren, und das Wetter am Nachmittag ist so toll. Wie sieht es denn mal mit einer Radtour 14/15 Uhr aus?

Frederik


----------



## mc_crasher (5. September 2006)

@Aquafox: 14-15 Uhr klingt prima - aber erklär das mal meinem Chef 

Aber wie wäre es mit einem Kompromiss: wie wäre 16:30Uhr?
Gruss
Matthias


----------



## steiltyp (5. September 2006)

Sicher, nichts gegen ein par stündchen mehr-ich muss mir das schöne wetter eben aus dem fenster der schule anschauen


----------



## JohannesAbbas (6. September 2006)

Aquafox schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso wollt ihr eigentlich immer erst so spät los, da muss man ja zu der Jahreszeit 2/3 der Strecke im dunkeln fahren, und das Wetter am Nachmittag ist so toll. Wie sieht es denn mal mit einer Radtour 14/15 Uhr aus?
> 
> Frederik



Ich plädiere für flexible Arbeits-, Studien- bzw. Schul oder Lernzeiten!    Losfahren um 14 oder 15 fände ich genial!


----------



## Aquafox (6. September 2006)

Wie schauts jetzt mit 17 Uhr aus?


----------



## Benji (6. September 2006)

also ich hätte ja schon bock, was soll es denn werden, ich hätte nämlich nur den eingänger am start, also nix wildes.

treffpunkt?

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (6. September 2006)

""""" Änderung   nicht mehr von Bedeutung! """"""""""""""

Bye
mAtthias


----------



## Benji (6. September 2006)

was war den los matsch?

ich war ne schnelle rund mit aqua und falko unterwegs, war super eingangtauglich und nen helm hatte ich auch noch bekommen (danke anne, ähhh falko ;-)).

freitag: wann wolltest du so fahren?

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (6. September 2006)

also ich glaub ich rede im Fieber...

Also Freitag nach der Arbeit so gegen 17.30 bzw. 18 Uhr was ruhiges. ANschliessend noch nen kleines Bier ? Der Nils ist dann auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (6. September 2006)

morgen jemand ne entspannte runde? die teile sind noch nich alle da, deswegen kann ich den tag nich, wie geplant mit schrauben verbringen...


----------



## Hupert (6. September 2006)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> morgen jemand ne entspannte runde? die teile sind noch nich alle da, deswegen kann ich den tag nich, wie geplant mit schrauben verbringen...



Fehlt nen kettenblatt??? *duck und weg...*


----------



## Falko1_de (6. September 2006)

*@ aquafox:* grüße sind angekommen  

*@ freitagsentspannungskurs:* ich entscheide spontan (schreibtisch voll, aber auch schnauze vll vom schreiben)


----------



## Falko1_de (6. September 2006)

*PS:* Am 16. in Frauenwald/Stützerbach geht was


----------



## Benji (7. September 2006)

@matsch: 1730uhr ist ne gute zeit. und für getränke bin ich immer zu haben, aber sag mal ist deine mitbewohnerin dann auch da, oder ist die dann wieder joggen ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## martn (7. September 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlt nen kettenblatt??? *duck und weg...*



das auch, isses schon da?
kritischer is allerdings der rahmen, der  hoffentlich noch diese woche eintrifft und die sattelstütze, für die ich mich noch entscheiden muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (7. September 2006)

@benji: Du Kunde!


----------



## geniusrc10 (7. September 2006)

ich hab linksseitig schotterflechte. scheiß fast fred.
viel spaß im harz euch allen


----------



## Aquafox (7. September 2006)

Freitagsentspannungskurs klingt gut.. bin ich dabei. Erst recht weil dann nicht wieder ein gewisser Herr Eingangfahrer die Anstiege hochheizt. 
Ich schlage schonmal 17:30 Spittelplatz vor..


----------



## Falko1_de (7. September 2006)

Nachtrag *@ aquafox:* Der Ort, wo wir gestern zunächst durchkamen, heißt Rabis.

Bei einem Puls von 120 verbrennt der Mensch durchschnittlich 304 kcal. Bei Maximalpuls von 170 werden immerhin 500 kcal verbraucht.


----------



## Benji (7. September 2006)

@matsch: kunde? hauptsächlich mensch und vorallem mann ;-)

@benno: was hastn angestellt, fast fred? das is doch so ein cityreifen, oder? ;-)

@aqua: das ist nur fehlende kraft, also musste ich über die frequenz die leistung erzeugen, denn bei trittfrequenz <30 ist nicht gut radfahren ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## martn (7. September 2006)

keiner heute? sonst mach ich ne shoppingtour durch die bikeshops...


----------



## geniusrc10 (7. September 2006)

@benji
spurrinnen auf nassem gras bewachsenen forstweg mag der wenig profilierte "cityreifen" schwalbe fast fred wohl nicht und da hat es mich bei 30 kmh etwas abgeworfen.
werfe dir heute abend in wdl 2 neue tachohalterungen in den briefkasten, wenn ich einen kleinen umweg von meinem arbeitsweg mache.
gruß


----------



## Falko1_de (7. September 2006)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> keiner heute? sonst mach ich ne shoppingtour durch die bikeshops...






! 1915
Reststrecke von gestern würde ich annehmen


----------



## steiltyp (7. September 2006)

was ist das-plötzlich sind wir im aquarium...
zum glück haben wir uns vor der anstehenden runde gedrückt...


----------



## mc_crasher (7. September 2006)

Yeeeaaahhhhhaaaa - voll das Plantschbecken sag ich euch. Hätte ich noch breitere Reifen, wäre mein Bike wohl ein Tretboot  
Ich bin auf dem Rückweg vom Jenzig voll in den Regen gekommen - okay es war eine durchaus willkommene Abkühlung. Aber das war der Hammer, was sich da auf einmal zusammengebraut hat. Am Magdelstieg hat es sogar Gullideckel hochgedrückt.
Gruss
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (7. September 2006)

mc_crasher schrieb:
			
		

> Am Magdelstieg hat es sogar Gullideckel hochgedrückt.
> Gruss
> Matthias



Nicht nur am Magdelstieg


----------



## martn (7. September 2006)

tja, manchmal gehts auch schneller als man denkt... heute is doch schon ein großesm paket für mich gekommen udn ich war danach mit schrauben beschäftigt. bei dem wetter auch gut so, dasses mich davon abgehalten hat, nochma biken zu gehn...

der inhalt des pakets sieht übrigens so aus:






und beim schrauben hat schon die kurbel derbe gelitten. die rechte ging prima runter, bei der linken hats das abziehergewinde rausgezogen... ma sehn, wie ich die jetz abkrich. und die komischen plastepedale, die nur wegen ner probefahrt dran warn, gehen auch nich mehr runter, schöne kagge...
montag werd ichs hoffentlich fertig kriegen,


----------



## Falko1_de (7. September 2006)

mc_crasher schrieb:
			
		

> Am Magdelstieg hat es sogar Gullideckel hochgedrückt.





			
				Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur am Magdelstieg


*und nicht nur Gullideckel ...*


----------



## mc_crasher (8. September 2006)

Problem:





Mission accomplished:


----------



## Aquafox (8. September 2006)

Und heute 17:30 geht aber klar? Anscheinend werden es ja diesmal ein paar mehr Teilnehmer.
@Falko: Seid ihr dann noch gestern losgefahren.. vor dem Regen? *fg*

bis heute Abend, Frederik aka Aqua


----------



## Benji (8. September 2006)

@benno: ähhm hast du di dinger eingeworfen? ich war zwar nicht selber am briefkasten, aber von der family hat keiner was rausgeholt, nuja ich mach mich nochmal kundig, aber trotzdm recht vielen dank.

@rest: da hab ich ja was verpasst, war in der heimat und fand nur heut einen zettel an der tür, wir von der wg sollten doch mal in den keller schaunen, ob von uns was weggeschwommen ist ;-)
also heute 17.30uhr am spittelplatz.

@martn: schönes ding haste da, das mit der kurbel ist aber unschön, wenn das gewinde raus ist, ist es aber schwer die kurbel abzubekommen, hatte das auch schonmal und dann war die flex am start und die kurbel damit auch hin und das mit den pedalen hatten wir doch auch schonmal, mein 15er maulschlüss sieht heut noch shice aus.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (8. September 2006)

Aquafox schrieb:
			
		

> @Falko: Seid ihr dann noch gestern losgefahren.. vor dem Regen?


@quafox: nein, wir standen komplett als radspochtler verkleidet auf dem balkon und haben andächtig die wolkenshow gegafft, bis dann der regen/hagel waagerecht durch die straße sauste.

die freizeit hat das tier zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 verwendet, und harz-racing empfangen, 17:00 geht heute dort in neustadt ne gruppe, die ihm die challenge-strecke zeigen könnte.

mal sehen, ob er auch halsschmerzen kricht, mit infekt braucher drt nich hin


----------



## martn (8. September 2006)

ich gebs nur ungern zu, aber auch nach etlichem male, dreht man die pedale immernoch manchmal falschrum. denkfehler. vorhin ma auf anderen pedalen das gewinde angeschaut und denn hats klick gemacht. die dinger sind also raus (der eingang zum gewinde is durch die aktion gestern leicht angefressen, das eigetnliche gewinde aber ok).
wie ich die kurbel abkriegen soll, weiß ich immernoch nich... habs ma mit nem stück holz von hinten und schlägen darauf probiert. geht aber auch nich doll, ich kann ja dazu den rahmen nich auflegen oder so...

nu fahr ich ersma zum festival, sonntach gehts basteln weiter. viel spass beim biken.


----------



## Falko1_de (8. September 2006)

aaaaaaaaaalso an dn Pedalen nen franzosen ansetzen, am besten gedopt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und 17:30 ist bei uns davon abhängig, ob das steiltier wirklich nach neustadt will. für den fall bitten wir um entschuldigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (8. September 2006)

Die Strecke vorher ansehen ist doch Schmuuuuuuuu!
Heute wird sich mal in der Langsamkeit geübt und ganz wenig gefahren ;-)
Bleibt es beim Treffpunkt?  Denke schon..


----------



## Benji (8. September 2006)

also treffpunkt bleibt wohl 1730 am spittelplatz (auch wenn die hauptansäßigen sich in unlauterem wettbewerb versuchen, strecke anschauen ist wie "wer wird millionär" schauen und neben bei googlen ;-))

aber vieleicht können wir profitieren von den kenntnissen 

mfg der b


----------



## geniusrc10 (8. September 2006)

@benji
war in wdl, hatte aber die halterungen in shl liegengelassen. clever ge?!
außerdem hatte der akku der mirage nicht mehr so viel saft, wie ich dachte und ich hatte einige schrecksekunden im dunklen. werden uns schon irgendwo mal zur übergabe sehen.
hab jetzt auch die schweiztour hochgefahren:



gruß benno


----------



## Benji (8. September 2006)

nich schlecht, hammerteilchen. das mit den halterungen is nich so wild, wer auch mal ohne tacho auskommen.

mfg der b


----------



## caddy_nr1 (8. September 2006)

Hallo. Bin neu in Jena und Suche bikemäßig Anschluss. Bin gern in Sachen Dirt unterwegs und suche vor allem Stellen wie z.B. Flutgräben, Krater, Dirtparks oder so. Wenn jemand was weis.... bitte melden. 

Thanks der Caddy


----------



## Benji (8. September 2006)

http://www.dirtjump.tk/

schau dort mal rein, da findet sich so einiges.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc_crasher (9. September 2006)

@Hupert: sorry, dass ich gestern vorm China-Mann so kurz "angebunden" war. Ich hatte nur Mittagspause und war noch voll im Arbeitsmodus - Freitag halt....
Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Hupert (9. September 2006)

mc_crasher schrieb:
			
		

> @Hupert: sorry, dass ich gestern vorm China-Mann so kurz "angebunden" war. Ich hatte nur Mittagspause und war noch voll im Arbeitsmodus - Freitag halt....
> Gruss
> Matthias



 Ging mir nicht anders, meine Freizeit ist auch recht spärlich gesät... war aber dennoch fast 2 Stunden unterwegs. Natürlich ohne mich hetzen zu lassen


----------



## steiltyp (10. September 2006)

nu bin ich doch wieder da, eigendlich zu früh, mich hat dann doch so ein schhhhhhhhhhh Virus erwischt 




dementsprechend hatte ich dann keine fähigkeit mehr zum cc-obwohl mir die strecke (teilweise von der challenge) sicher gefallen hätte

@matsch und benji: und von meinem schmuhhh konntet ihr ja nur teilweise profitieren-tja wer 3sec.vorm start kommt...


----------



## matsch (10. September 2006)

Was sind schon 3 Sec gegen 20 Minuten Rückstand  Naja aber war ein richtig schönes Ding! Tolle Strecke und richtig gutes Rennen.... Aber ich bin total fertischhh. Matsch wird ahlt nicht jünger.


----------



## Falko1_de (10. September 2006)

die jenaer-forum-auswahl (JFA) hat bei der harz-challenge mächtig abgeräumt. die preise sehen wir in kürze bei ebay  













			
				matsch am freitag schrieb:
			
		

> in der Langsamkeit geübt..


 
nicht grämen, matsch, du hast doch noch genug zeit im leben, kannst ruhig was verschenken ...


----------



## Benji (11. September 2006)

sehr sehr schön fand ich es. war wirklich geil und die anreise hat sich echt gelohnt.
mein rücken fand die ganze aktion aber weniger lustig, hab heut noch leichte schmerzen, aber ich denke bei dem ergebnis und der doch sehr guten mannschaftsleistung (so muss man es ja schon nennen).

@matsch: ich hab auch eine deiner flaschen noch im kofferraum gefunden, bekommst du die woche irgendwann noch.

mfg der b


----------



## geniusrc10 (11. September 2006)

na dann hats sich's ja mal gelohnt für euch. was ist denn jetzt auf ebay zu finden? glückwunsch zum 1. u. 3.
ich war beim bzf eisenach auf die hohe sonne.
ergebniss okay:
http://www.sportident.com/service/ergebnis/ergeinzelkatkurz.php?wkid=20060702688491&art=&ausg=erg
hab 4 stunden auf die siegerehrung gewartet um ne ver****te urkunde zu kriegen. schreib vielleicht noch was ins rennradforum.
mittwoch ist "benno rockt den rennsteig 3" in unter 10 h geplant.
gruß


----------



## Benji (11. September 2006)

herzlichen glückwunsch benno.

viel spaß am mittwoch. wetter soll ja noch etwas halten, also gas geben und vorsicht vor den wanderern!

also ich hab nix für ebay, außer vieleicht einer der vielen specialized aufkleber oder so ne schicke "25jahre stumpi anstecknadel" ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (11. September 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab nix für ebay


schn abnehmer für französisch-ventil-schlauch gefunden?
und matsch nimmt den fetten ralle klagls hin?


----------



## geniusrc10 (11. September 2006)

@benji
und ich dachte du schließt dich an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (11. September 2006)

Ne der Ralle ist bei ebay!   Also wer ihn haben möchte. Ich brauch was schlankes was besser zu mir passt .....


----------



## Benji (12. September 2006)

@benno: also mittwoch wird bei mir definitiv nix, erstens feier ich ne party und zweitens will ich meinen rücken etwas schonen.

@falko: der schlauch ist doch schon weg, hab ich doch dem sieger "gespendet".

@matsch: also so ein fetter ralph hätte ganz gut zu mir gepaßt , aber nu will ich ihn nich mehr. 

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (12. September 2006)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> fetter ralph hätte ganz gut zu mir gepaßt :heul


fat ralle? der wo die noppen schon am neuen reifen platt sind und nich ma abdrücke hinterlassen?


----------



## martn (12. September 2006)

ich glaube, ich bin mit einem fluch belegt, der mich am fertigstellen meines neuen bikes hindern soll.
die beiden kernprobleme waren die kurbelproblematik (kurbel und lager waren noch im alten rahmen. gewinde beim abziehversuch rausgezogen) und die sattelstützenproblematik. also gestern mal durch diverse läden getigert, den rahmen mit der kurbel unterm arm. erste station ritzel, wo wir mit hupert erst so irgendwie an der kurbel rummurksten und denn erst säge und dann die flex ansetzten... erfolglos, bis der andere kollege uns rausbat. danke trotzdem an hupert für die bemühungen. im folgenden hatte kein laden ne stütze nach meinen vorstellungen udn keiner ne wirklich brauchbare idee zu der kurbel.
also ab nach hause, die kurbel mit der säge weiter bearbeiten. heute mittag oder so war ich dann soweit, dass das ding so aussah und sich trotzdem noch nich runterkloppen ließ:




(interessant dabei, dass das bike seit die kurbel letztes jahr durch ne werkstatt montiert wurde, bis auf eine kurze ausfahrt nur im schuppen stand. fett war wohl auf der welle, wie ich später sah).
mittlerweile is sie runter...
ne ersatzkurbel hatte ich eigentlich auch schon. nur war das kettenblatt, welches ich bestellt hatte nich mehr oder noch nich da. zudem is das lager ausm alten rahmen fürn breites gehäuse und passt nich in den neuen rahmen.
die stützenproblematik konnte ich mit der stütze ausm andern bike und ner faxe dose überbrücken.
da ich die kiste endlich fahren wollte, entschloss ich, die kurbel vom schalter abzubauen und provisorisch am neuen zu benutzen. nen passendes lager dafür hatte ich noch rumliegen und nen passendes kettenblatt is da auch drauf. antriebsseite ging problemlos ab und bei der linken kurbel setzt der fluch ein. der abzieher greift ebenfalls nich genug. nur diesmal hab ich rechtzeitig aufgehört, bevor das gewinde komplett ruiniert war. ich habe die hoffnung, dasses mit nem besseren abzieher(mit stärker ausgeprägtem/schärferen gewinde) noch geht.
hat jemand nen abzieher (vierkant) mit dem ichs mal probieren könnte?

fazit: der erst letzte woche gekaufte abzieher landet in der tonne, wenns mit nem besseren geht. und ich gelobe, nie wieder billiges werkzeug zu kaufen...

entnervt, der martn.


----------



## matsch (13. September 2006)

@martn  Das sieht ja böse aus! Aber leider hab ich kein Abzieher. Sorry. Aber die Kurbel ist doch aus Alu oder? Stahl lässt sich noch viel schlechter sägen ;-)


----------



## Benji (13. September 2006)

also ich hab einen, ob der gut is musst du beurteilen, ich lass den morgen mal antraben. kannst ihn dir ja am donnerstag abholen wenn du möchtest.

das mit der kurbel hatte ich ja auch schonmal, aber bei mir ging das problemlos nach dem ansetzen der flex.

naja, nicht verzagen und lieber etwas später damit erst fahren, aber dafür alles ordentlich einbauen. ich kann nachvollziehen wie es ist wenn man das neue bike so gut wie in den händen hat, aber nicht damit fahren kann.

mfg der b


----------



## mc_crasher (13. September 2006)

@martn: ich weiss, das wird jetzt etwas komisch klingen: Aber versuch doch einfach vorsichtig mit dem Rad ein paar Meter zu fahren - dann sollte sich die Kurbel von allein lösen - wie gesagt: VORSICHTIG aber mit ein bissel Gewicht auf der Kurbel sollte das doch klappen. Mein altes "Innenlager-Kurbelproblem" konnte damit beheben.

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Falko1_de (13. September 2006)

georgstraith schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ihr hattet jetzt das WE Zeit zum überlegen, Treffpunkt Frauenwald Sportplatz. Zeitpunkttechnisch bitte ich um Vorschläge, wann es losgehen soll.
> 
> Grüsse vom Rennsteig georgstraith


ich hab schon geantwortet, wer noch? ---->


----------



## Benji (13. September 2006)

also ich wollte schonmal vorsorgen, nich das dann wieder irgendwer sagt er wußte von nix:

am donnerstag 17.30uhr spittelplatz!

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (13. September 2006)

also mir geht es leider immer noch dreckig -husten und so


----------



## Hupert (13. September 2006)

@Martn

Das mit deinen Kurbeln ist echt hart und entwickelt sich wohl langsam zum Dauerzustand... aber hör auf den mächtigen Mc_Crasher (...sorry ich muß immer wieder schmunzeln ) und fahr mal nen paar Meter mit dem Ding... so ne Vierkantkurbel geht dann recht fix runter und das Lager nimmt keinen Schaden. Brauchste echt keine Angst haben. Wie haste denn die angeflexte Gurke dann noch abbekommen? Dem "anderen Mitarbeiter" hab ich übrigens noch ein wenig meine Ansicht der Dinge "vorgetragen"... als keine Kundschaft da war versteht sich...

gruß Robert

EDIT:  ...dem gerade ganz oben im Ziegenhainer Tal das bes*****sene Schaltauge abreissen musste, wo er doch ausnahmsweise ohne Werkzeug unterwegs war!


----------



## Aquafox (13. September 2006)

Donnerstag 17.30 bin ich dabei. *freu*  

Da Aqua...


----------



## mc_crasher (13. September 2006)

@hupert: ich muss auch immer wieder über diesen blöden Namen ablachen - mir ist halt nix besseres eingefallen 

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## martn (13. September 2006)

fahren hab ich schiss, das die kurbel schaden nimmt und ich will nich noch eine zerstören. das gewinde sieht optisch noch ganz gut aus, deswegen fahr cih jetz mal in die stadt und vergleiche meinen abzieher mit denen von werkstätten und läden. sollte sich meine vermutung bestätigen, dasses nur dran liegt, dass das gewinde zu schwach ausgeprägt is udn somit zuwenig angriffsfläche bietet, kauf ich mir evtl nen vernünftigen und tret den 'alten' (letzte woche gekauft...) in die tonne...


----------



## Hupert (13. September 2006)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> tret den 'alten' (letzte woche gekauft...) in die tonne...



wo denn letzte woche gekauft? doch nicht etwa bei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (13. September 2006)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> fahren hab ich schiss, das die kurbel schaden nimmt


vielleicht wenn du hundert kilometer damit rumwackelst. aber wenns nur locker werden soll, mach ich das auch schon mal s.


----------



## martn (13. September 2006)

habich in dd gekauft, das cyclus teil für 5öcken. vorhin denn in jena nen parktool, am bahnhof aus langeweile auf der packung gelesen, dass der garnich für vierkant geht, mit nem kumpel telefoniert, der sich mit parktool sachen auskennt udn das bestätigen lassen. somit bevor der zug kam umgekehrt, zurück in den laden, gucken, obse die vierkant version auch da haben. negativ. also mit wertausgleich gegen das made in germany teil getauscht und ab nach hause. kurbel ging spielend leicht runter und alles is prima. das voodoo hat somit offiziell den betastatus erreicht. leider zu spät abends um noch ne wirkliche testrunde zu drehen...





so werde ich morgen als jungfernfahrt evtl ne jenaumrundung machen. nen kumpel aus suhl wollte vorbeikommen. wenn der bestätigt, poste ich nochma treffpunkt und -zeit.


----------



## KommissarZufall (13. September 2006)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> so werde ich morgen als jungfernfahrt evtl ne jenaumrundung machen. nen kumpel aus suhl wollte vorbeikommen. wenn der bestätigt, poste ich nochma treffpunkt und -zeit.



bestätigt  

@benno: mach ma nen spruch! hatters oder hatters nich?


----------



## martn (13. September 2006)

jo, wir treffen uns 1120 am westbahnhof. welche richtung gefahren wird und wo wir einsteigen, wird spontan entschieden. tempo singlespeedig, aber kein geprügel. entspannte pausen wirds auch geben.


----------



## matsch (14. September 2006)

Euch viel Spass! Ich muss arbeiten   Und wirklich schönes Teil martn


----------



## steiltyp (14. September 2006)

so, endlich mal wieder ein bisschen auf dem rad gesessen-morgen mache ich wieder ein ganz ruhiges ründchen, aber ein bisschen zeitiger...


----------



## Falko1_de (14. September 2006)

Heute kein RnR, dafür RelaxingRund


----------



## martn (14. September 2006)

rad'n'roll und entspannt? warn alle trikots in der wäsche, matsch?

wir haben die umrundung nich ganz geschafft. die zeit war zu knapp und meine beine am ende schon zu schwer. sind an der papiermühle gestartet und im uhrzeigersinn bis zur rabenschüssel gefahrn. finest trailscheißdreck mit gebürtigem abschluss. 60km und 1200hm oder so. war ne sehr schöne tour bei gutem wetter (ok, teilweise wars derbe warm. da lief die soße.) und der neue hobel passt wie angegossen (und farblich so gut zum nicki...).






bilder folgen die tage...


----------



## matsch (14. September 2006)

martn ich trag hier in jena doch nie ein trikot! aber es ist doch ein sporrrtshirt. 

will in den nächsten tagen auch mal mit nem kumpel rund um jena. mal sehen was das wetter dazu sagt.

schönen abend!


----------



## Falko1_de (14. September 2006)

hört hört hirsch röhrt bike möhrt
      
*wer hat lust auf rennsteig? Samstag den 16.Treffpunkt Frauenwald Sportplatz 11:00*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (14. September 2006)

@kommissar zufall:
glückwunsch zum 3. platz in gräfenroda und das mit'm eingang - respekt

hier für dich und alle anderen der spruch.
gestern rennsteig, hörschel - blankenstein
180 km 9:32h
3100 hm
leider ein wenig verfahren 
die letzten 8 km auf der straße
hatte genug von den wurzeln
und um masserberg den umweg den der rennsteig macht auch auf der straße umgangen.
sonst größtenteil orginal "wander"rennsteig.

sonntag bzf herpf-hohe geba

gruß benno


----------



## steiltyp (15. September 2006)

supi benno-die zeit ist ja klasse, aber die wurzelpassagen müssen schon sein-das salz in der suppe...


----------



## martn (15. September 2006)

bilder von gestern sind online


----------



## Aquafox (16. September 2006)

Ich würde heute wieder gern nen Ründchen fahren wollen... wer hat Lust?


----------



## matsch (17. September 2006)

So Gruss von mir!

Die Aufgabe für dieses WE war die Umrundung Jenas auf dem Weiß-Rot-Weiß Weg. Also haben wir uns gestern Abend akribisch am Weinstand auf dem Markt vorbereitet. So gegen 3:30Uhr hab ich mich dann aus dem Uma Carlson Richtung  Bett geschlichen und wurde nett gegen 7Uhr geweckt. Meinem Zustand entsprechend hab ich mir mein neues Erdinger "alkoholfrei" Shirt angezogen und ab gings.... 
Ziel war es so viel Spass wie möglich zu haben und so wurden viele Fotos gemacht und auch kleine Digi-Videos...

Naja was soll man sagen. Am Ende des TAges waren es 97km und ca.1900hm#. Der Weg ist wirklich richtig toll und macht immer wieder Spass.

http://de.geocities.com/b7steine/aroundJena.html


----------



## mc_crasher (17. September 2006)

@matsch: ich habe mal eine ganz blöde Frage: Warst du zufällig heute bei uns und hast einen blauen Gürtel vorbeigebracht?
Gruss
Matthias


----------



## matsch (17. September 2006)

Ok dann war ich das ! Die Welt ist klein...   Aber zusammen radfahren waren wir doch noch nicht oder?     Du bist doch dann der Matthias mit dem Klein Rad ne?

Ach ja und nun noch der Link zu den Videos die in meinem GMX Mediacenter rumliegen. 

http://service.gmx.net/mc/ndHiv0VKQZgh4FzFh1UCET69pgg85N


----------



## geniusrc10 (18. September 2006)

sieg sieg sieg
zurück vom bzf herpf-hohe geba
hier die ergebnisliste
http://www.haseltal-zeitmessteam.de/ergebnisse/20060917_BZF_Geba/20060917_ergebnisse_gesamt.pdf


----------



## Benji (18. September 2006)

super, super. nicht schlecht, da hat es doch nun endlich mal geklappt.

daumen hoch.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KommissarZufall (18. September 2006)

so.

donnerstag mitm martn (fast) rund um jena war echt ne geile sache. macht ja sowas von laune. ich glaub, ich komm ma irgendwann wieder vorbei  

samstag war ich dann ma ein bissel alleine radeln: 100% Rennsteig, Singlespeed, ungefedert. Fahrzeit 8:52:00, mit Pausen dann 9:55:00, 172km, 3000HM, 19.4km/h. bericht hab ich mal hier geschrieben. 

@benno: schönes ding. hab den pokal ja schon bewundern dürfen


----------



## matsch (19. September 2006)

Morgen 17:45 Spittelplatz!     

gemeldet: Benji, Matsch,....


----------



## Benji (19. September 2006)

bestätigt!

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (19. September 2006)

ich auch, ich auch...ich will auch mit -geht vielleicht auch 18.00?


----------



## Benji (20. September 2006)

na wegen den 15min machen wir uns nich heiß, denke das paßt.

wegen der signatur: wenn aber die kraft ausreichend groß ist, was ist dann?

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (20. September 2006)

@benji: na wenn die antreibende masse demaßen antreibt, dass sie ihren eigenen rollwiederstand locker überwindet, dann ist auch kein problem zu bemerken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (20. September 2006)

Und ich dachte bergauf entscheidet der Kopf  
Werde aber heute so bis 20 Uhr fahren. Also müssen wir meinetwegen nicht unbedingt zu RnR zwecks mitfahren..... Aber ist nur ne Idee!


----------



## Benji (20. September 2006)

da ist doch schon dunkel, also lich mitnehmen oder was?

na matsch hat schon recht mit dem kopf: dort musst du nämlich ausrechnen ob die antreibende kraft/masse größer ist als der rollwiderstand und ob es sich noch lohnt den berg überhaupt hochzufahren, oder eher gleich zu schieben ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (20. September 2006)

Wieso schieben????  Bist du etwas ien Single Speeder? Also ich denke mal wir machen ne schöne straffe Runde bis es dunkel wird. Ich denke Rücklicht reicht oder?


----------



## Benji (20. September 2006)

neee, ich mein wenn du weißt da kommst du net hoch, also richtig steiles zeug (was es hier so gut wie nicht gibt, meist nur in richtigem gebirge, ich kenn mich da aus ;-)) dann überlegst du doch auch, ob jetzt schieben nicht die schnellere/bessere variante ist.
egal, schieben wird ab jetzt bei matsch aus dem wortschatz gestrichen.

wegen dunkel: ich denke gegen acht ist es schon arg dunkel im gehölz, aber wenn du sagst rücklicht reicht, dann wird es so sein ;-)

also dann auf ein fröhlich, bis dann.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (20. September 2006)

Na dann nehmen wir die Frontleuchte auch noch mit! Die will ja schleisslich auch mal raus. Hatte meine Leuchte letzten Freitag mal so gegen 20:30 über die Horizontale ausgeführt. Und das Gute ... es gibt um die Uhrzeit keine Jogger mehr ;-)


----------



## Benji (20. September 2006)

hast du schon dein kabel verlängert, das es in den rucksack passt, oder wie machst du das?

ich hab grad mal probiert, wenn ich meinen rucksack nach vorn dreh passt das auch mit dem kurzen kabel, aber wie sich das dann fährt werd ich ausprobieren müssen.

naja, einmal wirds gehn.

mfg der b


----------



## Aquafox (20. September 2006)

Heute abend Spittelplatz weis ich noch nicht, wenn ja, sag ich über Skype bescheid.

Frederik


----------



## Falko1_de (20. September 2006)

verzeihung bitte, wahrlich eine waldautobahn-raserei heute. ihr dürft neulich wieder eure trails ... mir sind die zu gefährlich und ich war lange nicht mehr im tautenburger wald. man kann dort stunden verbringen und das hne kernbergläufer. ruhig mal wieder am wochenende probieren mit mehr tageszeit


----------



## Benji (20. September 2006)

recht haste, aber trotzdem wars doch ne schöne runde, auch wenn ich mich jetzt kann schön fertig fühle. 

aber langsamer hätten wir fast nicht fahren dürfen sonst wäre es ja stockdunkel gewesen, okay hätte matsch nicht wieder nen platten gehabt wären wir ohne lampe in die stadt gekommen  

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (21. September 2006)

Ich fands gut. So kommen wenigstens ein paar km zusammen in der doch recht kurzen Zeit. Und schöne Trails gibst am WE )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aquafox (21. September 2006)

Darf ich mal fragen wo ihr langgefahren seid?


----------



## Benji (21. September 2006)

jena-porstendorf-tautenburger wald-dort ne runde gedreht und dann richtung bürgel-durch bürgel auf verschlungenen pfaden-gniebsdorf-schöngleina/zinna-flugplatz-steinkreuz-arbeitsamt.

hoffe das stimmt so, bei den kleinen käffern bin ich mir nicht sicher, war aber dann der thüringenweg größtenteils.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (21. September 2006)

@benji: der platten geht mir doch nun leicht von der hand. da hab ich ja beim pinkeln mehr zeit verbraten.


----------



## Benji (21. September 2006)

das ist auch wichtiger.

aber woran lag es denn mit dem platten?

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (21. September 2006)

- Durchschlag -


----------



## phiro (21. September 2006)

matsch schrieb:


> - Durchschlag -



und ich war schuld


----------



## Falko1_de (21. September 2006)

mein unnötiger durchschl:kotz:g unten in der stadt am bordstein weil reifen leer hat mir die teure unwiederbringliche, weil nicht mehr produzierte xtr-felge zerdellt         aber immerhin: bin heute wieder damit unterwegs gewesen, *TUBELESS*! kann ich euch nur empfehlen


----------



## Benji (21. September 2006)

@phiro: na du bist auch an allem schuld: an der geschwindigkeit, am platten, am hohen tempo und am platten von matsch und ja am tempo warst du ja auch schuld und am platten von matsch sowieso, also ich würd sagen nächste woche fährst du wieder mit 

@falko und matsch: luft is für in die reifen  

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (21. September 2006)

... und an der dunkelheit ist phir nicht schuld? ich plädiere für schuldig schuldig schuldig und verschärfend kommen fehlendes licht, miserable helligkeit, finsternis und zu zeitiger sonnenuntergang dazu.

ja, das wäre klasse, wenn wir phir wieder dabei hätten, dann sind wir aus dem schneider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (21. September 2006)

da werde ich ja geradezu genötigt wieder mit euch rumzudüsen ... warum nicht

habe ja sowieso nur das MTB hier und bin auch die ganze Woche über da, muss aber erstmal irgendwie das kommende WE überstehen, dann schaun mer mal weiter  

und danke für die zahlreichen Beschuldigungen, ihr seid so nett  

gruß Phil


----------



## steiltyp (21. September 2006)

und was ist mit morgen? ist morgen jemand am start?


----------



## Benji (22. September 2006)

also ich muss mich für morgen mal ent*schuld*igen.

muss morgen in die heimat und abends wieder im kaufland malochen. da wirds bestimmt nix mit radeln  

aber was wäre denn mit samstag und ner tour, ich wollt doch schon immer mal gern in den zeitzgrund _*zu matsch als streckenklaus schiel*_

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (22. September 2006)

sach ma! ist der martn nicht da oder was. der kann doch den klaus machen ;-) bin aber samstag eh in sro....


----------



## Benji (22. September 2006)

naja, sro bietet sich doch an, is es doch nicht weit in den zeitzgrund.

martn, der mann ohne gang, is doch im tal der ahnungslosen und zeitlos radler (dd) 

mfg der b


----------



## martn (22. September 2006)

ich fahr heute ahmd heim. samstag hab ich klassentreffen, muss ma gucken, um welche uhrzeit.
sonntach ginge auf jeden fall was. zeitzgrund, jena, mir isses wurst, ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (22. September 2006)

sonntag ist doch zu spät, also wenn am samstag wer fahren will, einfach melden. strecke mir egal, ich "fahr" fast alles.

ansonsten allen nen schönen freitag abend.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (22. September 2006)

wieso is sonntach zu spät? samstag geht mein klassentreffen eben schon 1400 'offiziell' los... hmm


----------



## matsch (22. September 2006)

benji der nils fährt am sonnabend auch nach sro. wollen dann noch ein wenig fahren. kann ihm ja mal deine nummer geben. dann kommt einfach. essen gibts bei mir zu mittag vielleicht????


----------



## steiltyp (22. September 2006)

also ich möchte am sammstag auch fahren-würde mich freuen, wenn mich jemand dabei haben möchte...


----------



## martn (23. September 2006)

wenn ihr vormittags in sro startet, klingelt mich ma kurz an (aber mit startzeitpuffer,  )
muss ma gucken, ob ich mit der roox stütze klarkomm, die schränkt mich beim sattelwinkel evtl etwas ein...


----------



## Falko1_de (23. September 2006)

das steiltier hat das bmx fertig (noch ganz hne sattel) und zeigt ihm die sonnenberge


----------



## Benji (23. September 2006)

sorry, ich war leider gestern abend nich nochmal am rohr, war nur arbeiten und bin dann ins bett gefallen.

war deswegen heut morgen erstmal mit nem kumpel unterwegs: winzerla-cospoth-pösen-maua-rabenschüssel-saaleradweg-dohlenstein (unterhalb der leuchtenburg)-saaleradweg zurück nach jena.

ab dort dann mit dem nils (matsch sein mitbewohner) nach stadtroda gehackt, zum matsch und dort mal schön nudeln verdrückt + leckeren pudding.

von da aus gings schön in den zeitzgrund zur teufelstalbrücke. von dort nach bürgel und dann die bekannte heizerstrecke nach jena zurück.

natürlich hatte matsch mal wieder nen platten, wie immer eigentlich .

um 9uhr losgefahren und um 17.30uhr wieder daheim, bombenwetter gehabt, so muss ein tag aussehen.

mfg de b


----------



## matsch (23. September 2006)

-genau-


----------



## Falko1_de (23. September 2006)

nachdem die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wm-silber ersprintete  und verpassten sieges wegen fast  , bin ich trotz extremschnellluftverlierendem krummhinterhuf über die saaleplatte gejagt (munketal->krippendorf->xc->xc->xc->xc->xc->xc->xc->xc->xc->hirschroda->xc->xc->xc->xc->ch war das schweeeer) nach dornburg rüber, die dioden an und nach hause geschgrubbt


----------



## steiltyp (23. September 2006)

joha, hat sich gut gemacht auf der ersten runde -schnell gefahren bin ich natürlich nicht! das mit dem sattel möchte ich aber schon noch hinkriegen-dann fahre ich sicher mal singlespeed mit RnR usw. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (24. September 2006)

so, nachdem ich ja gestern nich konnte, habich mich heute alleine in den zeitzgrund begeben und bin paar trails gefahren, die ich seit ewigkeiten nich mehr unter den stollen hatte. das aufm neuen bike und bei prima wetter... herrlich!
ich werde in der tour von heute noch ein paar lücken füllen und sie etwas erweitern und denn mal als schöne zeitzgrund-trail-tour ausrufen. aber ob das dieses jahr noch was wird, weiß ich nich...


----------



## phiro (25. September 2006)

so, bin auch heile aus dem schönen Oberbayern (Oberammergau) von der MA-DM wiedergekehrt, wenn auch ziemlich im Eimer

war aber ein sehr schönes WE, mit 2 Kollegen unten gewesen, nette Bude aufm Bauernhof und sehr geiles Wetter

die Strecke war der Hammer, sausteile Anstiege und teils sehr technische Abfahrten mit Bundesliga-Niveau, für nen MA schon derbe, aber war ja auch ne DM und kein Kinderfasching ... fuhr sich aber auf jedenfall sehr geil und hat Spaß gemacht
nach dem Rennen hatten selbst viele Profis (incl. dem neuen deutschen Meister Hannes Genze von Albgold) Abschürfen und Kratzer von Stürzen, schon erstaunlich, wie sind da die ganzen Hobby-Fahrer durchgekommen? 

waren 2 Runden mit insgesamt 100km und 3200HM, nun ja, erste Runde in 2:31h und auf Platz 25 ca. gelegen, aber schon zu Beginn der zweiten Runde war der Ofen bei mir aus (typisch CC-Fahrer halt, 3h und dann Ende)
nach nichtmal 70km schon Krämpfe in beiden Beinen ... und noch 1000HM vor mir
Ende vom Lied war dann das ich fast alles mit 1:1 hochgekrochen bin, immer mal Päuschen gemacht habe, tonnenweise Gel und Wasser in mich reingeschüttet habe und dann irgendwann nach ewigen 5:52h im Ziel war, zweite Runde also in 3:21h (50min langsamer)
somit nur Platz 57 (ca. 110-115 DM-Starter und vielleicht 75-80 Finisher) als Ergebnis, aber durchgefahren und überlebt  

die Leute aus meiner Gruppe der ersten Runde waren dann ca. 45min vor mir und so auf den Plätzen 20-30, die waren halt etwas fitter  

ich regeneriere dann mal fröhlich, was und wie ich diese Woche fahre werde ich erstmal sehen  

gruß Phil 

P.S. Lado hat mal wieder nur rumgepost, obwohl er nur 4. geworden ist, aber so isser halt


----------



## matsch (25. September 2006)

>Uhh das klingt ja nach bösem Stress... und das am Wochenende. Naja aber was solls du bist heile durchgekommen und bei ner DM darf auch nicht jeder mitmachen. Also trotzdem 

ich bin am WE deutlich weniger gefahren und bin trotzdem kaputt. Jedoch habe ich auch an diesem WE  meine Schlauchwechsel-Skills verbessert. (Wochenendbilanz: 2 Platten - Saisonbilanz: xxxxxx) 
Ich glaub das Felgenband hat die Schuld. Einer muss es sein....


----------



## Aquafox (25. September 2006)

Dieses Wochenende hatte ich mir mal den Saaleradwanderweg Richtung Rudolstadt vorgenommen. Rückzu ging es dann in über Kolkwitz, Langenschade, Friedebach und Nierderkrossen. Der kleine Umweg war nötig, um mal die 100km voll zu bekommen. Im Schnitt bin ich zwar nur 26,5km/h gefahren, war dann aber doch irgendwie platt.


----------



## steiltyp (25. September 2006)

fährt denn heut noch wer-ich habe doch immer solche angst allein im wald


----------



## Falko1_de (25. September 2006)

mit s nem kinderfahrrad hätt ich auch angst


----------



## Hupert (25. September 2006)

Aber nicht an den Wänden anecken junger Mann!


----------



## matsch (25. September 2006)

Ist der Till schon wieder gewachsen?


----------



## steiltyp (25. September 2006)

in die stadt geht es so am schnellsten-gelaufen wird nicht mehr

fährt heut noch jemand eine runde mit ausgewachsenen, erfahrenen bikes??

ps.: ich habe wenigstens kein rad mit plattfüßen, wie matsch und falko-vielleicht helfen da orthopädische einlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (25. September 2006)

böse radfahrer haben mehr...
--im druchschnitt stehen wir 2 wochen unseres lebens an der ampel und warten dass es grün wird.--

schaut mal auf den link, echt aufschlussreich:http://www.wuff-online.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26346

trost und aufruf zur vorsicht für radler:

--hitler und napoleon hatten beide jeweils nur 1 ei. (im hodensack)--


----------



## Falko1_de (25. September 2006)

hat sich dch getraut, der junge, hat sich zu den "jens-wiesern" überreden lassen (kurze intensive tour über erlkönig, kunitz, laasan, jenzighaus), ängstlich haben nur die enten rumgestanden.


----------



## matsch (26. September 2006)

Wird morgen wieder so gegen 17:45Uhr am Spittel gestartet?


----------



## steiltyp (26. September 2006)

jawollja, wer schießt?


----------



## matsch (27. September 2006)

Ich glaub ich bin heute raus. Das Wetter ist schuld nicht der phiro!

Werde wahrscheinlich nur mal mein altes Stadtrad über die Strassen jagen. Das reicht...


----------



## Falko1_de (27. September 2006)

@ matsch: das wetter hat aufgehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (27. September 2006)

das Wetter hat sich ja gut gebessert, aber im Gelände will ich lieber nicht rumfahren, mein Rad ist so schön frisch geputzt  

werde dann mal noch die Straße ein wenig unsicher machen, Stollen und Asphalt vertragen sich auch manchmal ganz gut

fährt vielleicht am Freitag jmd. so 17-18 Uhr oder so  

gruß


----------



## matsch (27. September 2006)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt werde ich Freitag auch fahren. Aber Morgen geht auch was. Und wenn es nur wie heute ne Stunde mit den Stollen auf dem Asphalt ist. Was solls Hauptsache es rollt.


----------



## phiro (27. September 2006)

matsch schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt werde ich Freitag auch fahren. Aber Morgen geht auch was. Und wenn es nur wie heute ne Stunde mit den Stollen auf dem Asphalt ist. Was solls Hauptsache es rollt.



wäre nett wenn Freitag eine nette Truppe zusammenkommt, kann auch ruhig wieder etwas flotter werden  

morgen wird bei mir nix, hab wieder von 9 Uhr bis mindestens 16 Uhr Block-Seminar, danach gehts dann noch zur Physio zu ner langen ausgiebigen Massage, danach wäre Training unsinnig, außerdem isses dann eh fast schon dunkel

heute hats leider auch nur zu etwas mehr als 1,5h Straße gereicht, das Ende auch noch im Dunkeln mit Licht   

mal schauen, schönen Tag morgen


----------



## matsch (27. September 2006)

Morgen gehts nur über die Strasse mit meinem Mitbewohner. Also nichts tolles, wildes, verrücktes im Gelände.  Nur was kleines für die Kondi


----------



## Falko1_de (28. September 2006)

> Morgen gehts nur über die Strasse mit meinem Mitbewohner


dann aber mit licht auf dem radweg und nicht wie bespielsweise heute 2050 am schwarzen bären auf der straßenbahnschine stadteinwärts den winkenden falko1_de ignrierend
naja, ich kam in zivil, so kennt mich keiner.


----------



## Iwan (28. September 2006)

Nabend... doch einiges Verpasst in meiner Abwesenheit!
Seit wann gehts den hier in Jena so ab vonwengen Dirts in Winzerla und so... is die Geschichte genehmigt???
Wäre ja was ganz neues in Jena...

Naja, wollte mal so in die Runde Fragen.. hehe... frohes schaffen


----------



## Benji (28. September 2006)

die dirts in jena waren doch schonmal ein thema: siehe bitte post 1342 (seite 54 f.)

genehmigt, denke ich aber nicht, eher geduldet. aber genaues weiß ich auch nich.

@matsch: ich fahr morgen auch straße, mein renner geht jetzt wieder (einigermaßen)

@phiro: freitag bin ich leider schon wieder in der heimat, wichtige termine.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (28. September 2006)

@falko: Sorry das ich dich nicht gesehen habe aber ich war auf Futter aus. Da schaut man nicht nach rechts oder links...

@benji: Aber mit dem Renner biste doch eh viel zu schnell für uns... Also musste vorher schon fahren... Ach und ne Kurbel bekomme ich nun auch noch.


----------



## Benji (28. September 2006)

sollte ja auch nicht heißen das du mitfahren sollst ;-)

war es die kurbel?

wenn ihr sachen von der bestellung zurück schicken wollt, einfach melden, ich muss nämlich auch was zurücksenden.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (28. September 2006)

Du das Pedal war es nicht und ich denke mal nicht dass es das Lager ist. Aber falls du mal diese Woche noch Zeit hast können wir ja mal schnell umbauen? Nur wenn du kannst und Lust hast. Ich glaub wir behalten alles von der Bestellung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (28. September 2006)

oki,super. ich hab auch die mad east dvd bekommen. haste heut abend zeit, da komm ich mal rum. aber erst wenn es dunkel ist. ich muss ja auch noch radfahren.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (28. September 2006)

So machen wir es. Komme einfach mal vorbei. Aber nicht zu spät mein Freund!


----------



## Benji (28. September 2006)

geb mir mühe. mal sehn wann ich es schaffe. sag dir noch bescheid.

b


----------



## steiltyp (28. September 2006)

was geht denn?????????    
habt ihr plötzlich angst vor ein par spritzerchen-aber ab ins rennradforum! 
nutzt doch das wetter solange es noch so schön ist...





gibt es demnächst mal wieder eine mtb-runde?


----------



## Benji (29. September 2006)

also ich bin diese woche das erste mal wieder rennrad seit mindestens 4 wochen gefahren, also komm mir nicht mit rennradforum, sonst darfst du ins bmx forum, oder zu den schwimmern.

apropos schwimmen, lust auf das hier: http://www.ks-sportevents.de/Schwimmseminar.pdf

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (29. September 2006)

oha klingt ja hochprofessionell-gar nicht so schlecht...


----------



## matsch (29. September 2006)

Schwimmen??? Jetzt nimmt es hier ganz komische Züge an.....


----------



## steiltyp (29. September 2006)

wieso...man muss sich doch vorbereiten auf die wirklich harten zeiten


----------



## Falko1_de (29. September 2006)

*bacht*
der schnurgerade weg zwischen vollradisroda und magdala ist mit gefällten bäumen übersät. ext ne unsitte hier. hab ich sonst nirgends erlebt, dass jemand den wald so fürs wochenende vorbereitet.
fahrt also (vor allem wenns gerade dunkel werden will) gleich außen um den wald herum entweder auf der coppanzer seite oder eben drüben bei döbritschen. ihr verliert ne menge nerven und zeit und tageshelligkeit und vielleicht auch noch die lust und denkt 
"whlmöglich" an rennradfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kjuhb (30. September 2006)

Guten Abend

gibt es einen "Waldweg" von der Innenstadt zu Lobdeburg?

kjuhb


----------



## steiltyp (30. September 2006)

da gibt es einige Möglichkeiten...kommt drauf an wie direkt es gehen soll...Horizontale ist der Klassiker
-martn hatte doch da mal sone schöne karte reingestellt...vielleicht hat er sie noch in der gallerie


----------



## kjuhb (30. September 2006)

mhh, dann werd ich mal einen Blick reinwerfen...irgendwelche Wandermarken an die man sich halten kann?

kjuhb


----------



## Falko1_de (30. September 2006)

entweder fährst du zum fuchsturm, dann steinkreuz oder ab wöllnitz das pennickental

ab Fürstenbrunnen findest du eine rt/weiße Markierung, die weist dir die Richtung zur Lobdeburg außerdem  gucksdu und gucksdu


----------



## Aquafox (1. Oktober 2006)

Möchte heute jemand mit ne schöne Runde drehen? Nochmal das gute Wetter ausnutzen, bevor es in den Hebst geht.

Frederik


----------



## kjuhb (1. Oktober 2006)

Danke für die Infos!

kjuhb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (1. Oktober 2006)

Gruss aus München! Jena hat ja leider verloren, aber dafür darf ich morgen auf die Oktoberfest


----------



## Benji (2. Oktober 2006)

auf das oktoberfest, schon bier indus, oder was? ;-)

ich fahr morgen nach adelsberg mit der rad und roll truppe, mal sehn was das wird, meinem rücken gehts nämlich garnicht gut, aber mal sehn.

ansonsten allen einen schönen wochenstart.

mfg der b

p.s.: @till: hochprofessionell ist etwas übertrieben, aber ich denke da kann man einiges lernen.


----------



## Falko1_de (2. Oktober 2006)

ah ja! ich will auch schwimmen lernen





apropos! wetter morgen in chemnitz: immer wieder Regen, auch bis zum Abend gibt es bei maximal 12 Grad immer wieder Regen


----------



## Benji (2. Oktober 2006)

denke auch das das morgen ne feuchte angelegenheit wird, bei wetter.de 100% regenrisiko und 10-20l pro qm.

naja, ich wollt ja die 40km fahren, aber wenn till mitfährt wird das nix, da werd ich wohl doch die 60km nehmen.

mfg der b

p.s.: kennt jemand die strecke?


----------



## steiltyp (2. Oktober 2006)

@benji: wer hat dir denn nun schonwieder geflüstert, dass ich das vor hätte?




-habe ich auch eigentlich-aber das wetter ist je nun nicht so mein ding...


----------



## Benji (2. Oktober 2006)

tja, jena is doch auch nur ein dorf.

ach, shice auf das wetter, hauptsache es macht spaß und die beine brennen.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (2. Oktober 2006)

tja sorry, du kannst doch die 40 fahren...ich komme nicht mit-nässe und 12 grad sind für mich schlimm, das kostet soviel energie-und ich möchte in apolda nochmal richtig fahren können...


----------



## Benji (3. Oktober 2006)

ich habs verpennt, so ein mist. hab gestern noch gearbeitet und bin erst etwas später heim, naja, 4 1/2h schlaf reicht wohl doch nicht, außerdem schmerzt der rücken noch.

b


----------



## matsch (4. Oktober 2006)

So also der Benji ist nicht an den Start gegangen? Naja man wird halt nicht jünger... Seit dem ich weiss, dass meine Kurbel krumm ist merke ich mein Knie auch. ABer die Woche kommt noch der neue Kurbelarm. Mal sehen ob es dann wieder geht.
Ob ich in Apolda starte weiss ich auch noch nicht genau. Irgendwie fühle ich mich so unfit. Aber ich schau es mir mal an und dann sehe ich weiter ;-)


----------



## Benji (4. Oktober 2006)

matsch will kneifen, matsch will kneifen !!!

und jünger werden wir alle nicht.

;-)

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (4. Oktober 2006)

ich bin auch nicht nach gehlberg zum bzf. wegen 10 min rennen wieder 1 h putzen, 2 h anreise und 2 h abreise im strömenden regen, wollte ich mir auch nicht geben.
dafür hat mtb-christian seine ak gewonnen.

brunnhardtshausen hab ich auch sausen lassen, weil ich am abend zuvor bei ner party zu viel...

vielleicht sieht man sich in apd.

gruß


----------



## Benji (4. Oktober 2006)

mtb-christian mit dem mtb die rennradler versägt?

wusste doch das der was nimmt ;-)

apolda kann ich mir sicher nicht anschauen, die meiniger jungs wollen doch an dem sonntag hier in jena aufschlagen.
muss mich da nochmal kundig machen wieviele da nun kommen.

mfg der b

p.s. ich hab mir grad die ergebnislisten angeschaut, man war der schnell, wäre bei der elite auf platz 4 gefahren und war grad mal 4sek langsamer als der schütze, martin aus jena. und der ist schon recht schnell. ich sag mal chapeau (schreibt man das so?).


----------



## steiltyp (4. Oktober 2006)

hujui, das war ja mal wieder die härte





-3 runden auf meiner xc strecke-obwohl ich gleichmäßig nicht übermäßig schnell gefahren bin, bin ich ganz schön kaputt-und zeiten von um 25min. pro 4 oder max. 6km runde  (nun ja schieben wirs auf das schwerere schwarze und die sau schwere-nasse-glitschige wiese)





_*möchte morgen mal wieder jemand ne runde drehen, aber nachdem ich mich ein stündchen auf meiner wiesen ausgetobt habe-damit hier niemand denkt, dass ich irgendwie eingebildet wäre, soll das heißen, dass es danach nicht so schnell werden soll und ich nicht so zeitig kann...*_


----------



## mtb-christian (4. Oktober 2006)

War nicht wirklich mit den mtb. Hab mir von RTR mal nen Renner ausgeliehen, hab zwar zu Hause auch einen, aber der ist Sackschwer. Aber es hat sich ja gelohnt den Renner aus Viernau zu holen. 
Hat mich allerdings selbst überrascht das es so gut gelaufen ist. Hab vor meinen Rennen noch bei den Elite Fahrern zu gesehen wie die die 12%-Rampe im Ort hoch geknallt sind und hab gedacht das ich da meilenweit von entfernt bin.


----------



## steiltyp (4. Oktober 2006)

na schick-ich hätte mir auch gerne mal einen renner ausgeliehen, nur war das von meinem verein aus und auch durch keinen radladen möglich...bergzeitfahren liegt mir ja eben doch gabz gut, obwohl noch nicht ganz so mit dem rr


----------



## geniusrc10 (4. Oktober 2006)

@mtb-christian
wie war denn st. wendel? biste die 100 km gefahren?

am sonntag 9.30 bzf mtb in ef vom marini aus.

@ alle:
wann ist denn für die hobbyfahrer in apd startzeit? 
in der gesamtausschreibung steht 10.00 uhr, was dann mit dem bzf kollidieren würde.
wenns wetter stimmt und die laune würde ich ja fast alles beide fahren, da am samstag mal keine party ansteht.

gruß


----------



## matsch (4. Oktober 2006)

Weiter infos zu apolda : http://verein.radshop.net/

Bin heute nochmal gefahren und denke doch mal stark, dass ich in Apolda nochmal dabei bin.


----------



## mtb-christian (5. Oktober 2006)

@Benno
St. Wendel ist eigentlich auch ganz gut gelaufen. Bin die 110km gefahren. Ich hatte allerdings 3km nach dem Start schon nen Platten, ich hab dermaßen gekotzt, weil bis dahin hing ich am Hinterrad des führenden und ich hab auch nicht das Gefühl gehabt das ich am Limit war. Ja gut, dann halt neuen Schlauch rein während das halbe Feld wieder an mir vorbei ist und weiter gefahren. Bei km 15 dann der nächste Platten (aber nciht am gleichen Laufrad), da kam gottseidank Quambo vorbei und hat mir seinen Ersatzschlauch gegeben ansonsten hätte ich erstmal flicken dürfen. Da war meine Motivation erstmal am Boden. Wollt dann eigentlich nur noch auf Tour ins Ziel fahren, hab dann aber so bei km 50 festgestellt das sich miene Beine noch Richtig gut anfühlen und die anderen um mich rum schon müde werden und hab dann nochmal richtig angegriffen. Bin im endeffekt dann 5. der Hobbyklasse gewurden und hab so doch glatt das Startgeld und die Benzinkosten wieder reinbekommen. Aber ist halt ärgerlich, wer weiß wo die Reise ohne die Defekte hingegangen wäre.

Also von Erfurt hat ich schon gehört, werd da auch sicher dabei sein wenn ich nicht krank werden sollte, hab nämlich schon so leichte anzeichen von ner Grippe seit den letzten Bergzeitfahren, aber ich hoffe ich bekomms in den Griff.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Sonntag. Ansonsten wünsch ich euch allen viel Erfolg in Apolda.


----------



## Benji (5. Oktober 2006)

Na da sag ich doch mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Ergebniss in St. Wendel.
Das mit den Platten kennt man hier auch, ne matsch ;-).
Aber trotzdem ne prima Leistung mit zwei Platten noch auf Platz 5 zu fahren.

Also ich bin zur Zeit etwas Rückenschmerz geplagt, fragt mich nicht wo das herkommt, aber radfahren kann ich so nicht wirklich.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (5. Oktober 2006)

Platz 5 trotz 2 Platten...  Super Leistung! 

Ja und mit so Platten hab ich ja auch meine Erfahrung gemacht. Aber inzwischen hab ich damit Leben gelernt und kann sie mit meinen 10 Fingern eh nicht mehr zählen.  Werde im Winter auch einen kleinen Workshop "Schlauchwechsel leichtgemacht" für Forumsinteressierte abhalten wollen ;-)

benji was ist mit dir los. Zuviel auf der faulen Haut gelegen oder wie?  Aber mach dir nichts draus ich glaub mein Körper baut auch nur noch ab.... Ich brauch einfach mal ne PAUSE!


----------



## Falko1_de (5. Oktober 2006)

@ benji & matsch auf jener site lese ich folgendes:




"Ein Drittel der Bevölkerung leidet chronisch an Rückenschmerzen."
steiltier hat sie überwunden, andere müssen nun die statistik auffrischen 
(einfach mal durchzählen 1..2..*3*)
schade für benji, gut für meinen jb
wer war das gleich mit den knieschmerzen?


----------



## matsch (5. Oktober 2006)

Bin ja gestern mal wieder ernsthaft gefahren und das knie ist wieder ok. Hab nicht wirklich was gemerkt. Nur leider ist jetzt das Rad dreckig :-(  Werde jetzt nur noch auf der Strasse fahren  
Geht das Tier am Freitag nochmal rollen?  Würde auch mal wieder im Verbund ein wenig fahren.


----------



## Benji (5. Oktober 2006)

Also als chronisch würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, ist ja halt erst seit der Woche. Am Montag wars am schlimmsten, da ging fast garnix, sprich schon der Gang in die Küche war mit Schmerzen verbunden. Der untere Rücken war total fest und hat halt weggetan.
Blöd ist nur das es bis jetzt nicht wirklich weg ist, okay die Schmerzen sind weniger geworden, aber ich will nicht gleich wieder aufs Rad, nicht das der Scheiß wiederkommt.
Ursache könnte ne ungewohnte Arbeit am Woende gewesen sein + etwas wenig Schlaf und 2-mal intensiv Rennrad am Woende.
Am Rad liegt es wohl nicht, weil ich ja letzte Woche schon mal ordentlich mit Druck gefahren bin und da nix hatte.
Erschwerend kommt hinzu das ich außer am Feiertag (wo ich aber in Chemnitz war und ca. 4h im Regen rumgestanden bin) abends auch noch arbeiten musste/muss.

Ich hoffe das gibt sich die Tage sonst muss ich wirklich mal den Falko konsultieren ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (5. Oktober 2006)

hmmmm ich fahr bestimmt am freitag auch noch mal-man sieht sich...


----------



## steiltyp (5. Oktober 2006)

*also bis jetzt ist 17.30 am spittelplatz im rennen-eine runde in leichtem gelände...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (6. Oktober 2006)

endlich hab ich auch was neues, teures ...






... werd mich gleich an die mntage machen, die blasen vom letzten big-jim-aufziehen sind grae abgeheilt


----------



## Benji (6. Oktober 2006)

uhh, ich dachte die gibts nicht mehr.

na dann viel spaß beim blasen holen ;-).

ich würde mich ja gern der runde um 17.30uhr anschließen, aber ich weiß noch nicht ob es klappt, also nicht auf mich warten.
wenn dann melde ich mich.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab es ja mit eingerührt und bin 17:30 dabei. 

Mensch Falko aus welchem Lager hast du dir das zusenden lassen ... immer dieser Leichtbau ;-)

Benji nur mitkommen wenn der Rücken wieder 100% fit ist (sagt der PAPA!)


----------



## Benji (6. Oktober 2006)

und mutti hat gesagt ich darf raus, also ich bin dabei.

freu mich, kann aber nur bis es dunkelt.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (6. Oktober 2006)

zugreifen lhnt sich 






mit 4 hänen hammers gschafft (big jim "whlmöglich" nur was für tandem, da haste die zwe anner hände immer bei, müssen aber so goße sein wie dem *steili* seine


----------



## matsch (6. Oktober 2006)

Frage vom Experten: 

Wie macht man das dann mit Platten im Wald?  Wo bekommt man da die anderen 2 Hände her?
Wäre ja nüscht für mich. 

Bis gleich!"


----------



## steiltyp (6. Oktober 2006)

@matsch: 1. den platten hat man nicht (ich weiß gar nicht wovon du redest  )
2. hatte ich mit tubeless in 2 jahren höchstens nen schleicher
3. wenns passiert-heulen


----------



## Falko1_de (7. Oktober 2006)

matsch schrieb:


> Frage vom Experten:
> 
> Wie macht man das dann mit Platten im Wald?  Wo bekommt man da die anderen 2 Hände her?
> Wäre ja nüscht für mich.
> ...



und b (antwort vom experten)


----------



## steiltyp (8. Oktober 2006)

hey so ein xc-rennen ist doch immer wieder mal was schickes-vor allem wenn man nach der ersten runde etwas ruhe hat und dann bennos starke leistung auch noch die verwirklichung der teamtaktik ermöglicht-einfach supi





und dann gibt ein dermaßenes fresspaket als preis-mit spätzle, bratkartoffeln, germknödeln, kartoffelnudeln u.a. und noch eine pumpe und und und...
da überlege ich ob ich nich hobbyprofi werden sollte...von dem preis kann ich eine woche supi leben oder 2 oder 3...

ach ja und nochmal besten dank an meine helfer-hier sollten falko matsch genannt werden-es gab natürlich noch viele andere...nebenbei sind falko und matsch auch noch für fotos verantwortlich-wofür ich mich bedanke und bedenkenlos alle veranwortung von mir schiebe...


----------



## matsch (8. Oktober 2006)

Da ich mich ja gestern Abend selber ins Abseits gestellt habe, bin ich nun heute nicht mitgerollt. XC ist ja eh nüscht für mich  
Danke nochmal an den Benji  

Somit hab ich heute die Klasse Leistung von Benno und den Till bewundern dürfen. Sind echt klasse gefahren und SIEG!

Hab ein paar Bilder gemacht. Leider hat sich mein Zustand auch auf die Bilder übertragen..... Naja schaut mal selbst. Hab sie bei GMX hochgeladen. Falls ne volle Auflösung gewünscht sende ich das Bild auch nochmals per MAil zu!

http://service.gmx.net/mc/fLF5fIvutCsiPd32lWWXcKoxv3EPrw

So nun wirds schwer für mich.... Maine erste Mahlzeit heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (8. Oktober 2006)

matsch in aplda




nur ein schatten seiner selbst

apor: primafotoshaergmacht


----------



## geniusrc10 (8. Oktober 2006)

hi fans und freunde,
stand heute zwei mal auf dem podium.

erst in ef beim bergzeitfahren mit dem mtb vom schöntal (alte schäferei) zum willrodaer forsthaus. ca. 4 km.
9:03 min
2. platz
nur geschlagen von christian kreuchler(19 jahre und fit wie ein turnschuh)
früh um 9.30 uhr bei 9 grad celsius.
ca. 20 mann am start, nette familäre stimmung.


dann mit zug nach apolda zum cross country mtb-rennen.
rundkurs 3 km sehr technisch verwinkelt wiesig viel auf und ab mit anlieger und mehreren grabendurchfahrten. start mit junioren, senioren a und senioren b. insgesamt ca. 35 mann. kam am start nicht gut weg, lag so an position 10. weil es aber gleich eng wurde auf der strecke kam ich nicht vorbei und dachte schon, daß wars, aber als es das erste mal den etwas längeren ansteig hochging, wo auch platz zum überholen war, konnte ich mich auf position 3 vorfahren. vor mir war till (junior) und ein senior a (wie ich auch). hatte also schon mal den 2. platz sicher, aber das reicht ja nicht. da geht noch mehr. bin bis auf den längeren anstieg alles mit dem großen blatt hochgefahren. erst mal ewig gebraucht um an till und den senior ranzukommen. als ich dann dran war, fuhr till eine attacke, ich zog mit, und fuhr mich auf position eins. das loch nach hinten wurde immer größer, die führung ausgebaut, bis dann doch noch einer von hinten kam und uns überholte. ich war schon total deprimiert und dachte jetzt wirds doch nur der zweite, aber es stellte sich dann raus, daß es der führende der herren kategorie war. die waren 5 min vor uns gestartet und mußten 5 runden statt 4 fahren. so konnte ich meinen sieg gemütlich nach hause fahren. der hang war so leicht feuchter lehmboden und ließ geniale schräglagen mit dem mtb zu. man war das ein geiles rennen, so richtig viel flow. die ganze zeit vollte lotte maximalpuls und "anschlag".
ich glaub für till war das ganze nur ne nette kaffeefahrt. ich glaub der hat noch nicht mal geschwitzt.
schön war es auch das ein paar bekannte an der strecke standen und angefeuert haben und fotos gemacht haben.
es gab 2 flaschen apoldaer bier mit glas, einen karton kloßmasse, urkunde, pokal und zwei basecaps.
bin jetzt glücklich, zufrieden und jetzt partiii...
euer fit****er benno

@matsch und falko
fotos an: [email protected]

@benji
danke für die glückwünsche per sms
wart ihr suffköppe wenigstens noch radeln bei diesem geilen wetter?


----------



## Benji (9. Oktober 2006)

aha, nochmal die besten glückwünsche an die athleten, ich muss sagen tolle leistung.

zum dem abend vorher: also ich hatte ja besuch von den werrabikern. da gabs natürlich abends kein halten mit der truppe, und matsch hat sich natürlich auch so verhalten als gäbs kein morgen, naja ich denk mal die späte startzeit hat ihn da etwas verleitet  . die letzten truppenteile sind um halb acht im bett gewesen .

um 10 war treffen in lobeda, von dort zu mc donalds und frühstücken. dann gings zur lobdeburg hoch und horizontale zum fuchsturm, dort wurde dann gegen 2 mittag gemacht, da die meisten da schon recht fertig waren entschieden wir uns nicht noch die seite zu wechseln und sind dann den bekannten weg zum aussichtspunkt culm gefahren, dort wieder auf die hori und zur lobdeburg. dort unterhalb noch bißchen fotosession und die letzten sonnenstrahlen genießen und dann war der tag schon so gut wie beendet. alle waren total von den trails fasziniert .

am ende waren es drei stunden fahrzeit (unterwegs waren wir das doppelte) und 45km, also ne richtig schöne sonntagstour. dazu muss man sagen das die meisten mit 15kg(+) bikes unterwegs waren.

bilder wurden sehr viele geschossen auch ne menge videos mit helmkamera und normaler digi-cam. ich hoffe das material schnellstmöglich ranzubekommen.


mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (9. Oktober 2006)

*Vrsicht, am Spittelplatz kontrolliert die Plizei Fahrradbeleuchtung!*


----------



## geniusrc10 (10. Oktober 2006)

wo ist am 22.10.06 noch ein schöner marathon?
würde auch bzf oder cc fahren. ich kann alles - bin allrounder 
mtb, rennrad, hauptsache es ist nicht so arg weit weg.
falls jemand tips hat, her damit.
will meine hochform noch ein bischen auskosten.
gruß


----------



## Benji (11. Oktober 2006)

ick gloobe das sieht schlecht aus, ich hab auf anhieb nix gefunden.

mfg der b

p.s. der matsch muss für den beitrag 1777. einen ausgeben ;-)


----------



## matsch (11. Oktober 2006)

ich trinke keinen Alkohol mehr mit! Wenn dann gibt es Saft. Hab aber oft so schöne Zahlen. Wann wird mal wieder gebiked? DONNERSTAG!


NACHTRAG: Hat jemand für mich ein altes Plastikschutzblech über was er mir schenken will (mir reicht eines!)


----------



## steiltyp (11. Oktober 2006)

Jo, DONNERSTAG sieht bei mir auch gut genug aus um mal wieder eine schöne gruppentour zu machen...


----------



## Falko1_de (11. Oktober 2006)

> netzeitung 11. Okt 15:23
> Das schöne Herbstwetter hält länger als erwartet. Insbesondere im Osten bleibt es warm und sonnig.


*snnig*!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (11. Oktober 2006)

will jemand der ein auto hat (ich könnte auch eins besorgen) mit mir am samstag den 14. zum marathon nach wasgau fahren? ist ein bischen weiterweg. pfälzerwald.
muß sa abend wieder in ef sein, wegen ner party.
wasgau-mtb-marathon.de

am 22. ist was in daugendorf (gasthof engel) aber die nehmen keine anmeldungen mehr entgegen.

gruß benno


----------



## Benji (11. Oktober 2006)

uhh, benno will die fuhre doch noch ins rollen bringen. ich bin leider fürs woende ausgebucht und wasgau is ja mal echt weit weg, genau wie daugendorf.
aber bock zum fahren hätte ich auch.

irgendwie ist meine kette doch nicht hin gewesen, sondern es waren nur die 2 vorletzten ritzel verbogen, jetzt hab ich ne neue kette drauf und die ritzel etwas gerade gebogen, aber so richtig gefällt mir das noch nicht, wird wohl dann noch ne neue kassette werden müssen.

aber morgen bin ich am start.

1730 spittelplatz, oder ?

mfg der b

p.s. @matsch: schutzblech hinten oder vorn? aber eigentlich hab ich ja eh nix zu verschenken ;-)


----------



## matsch (11. Oktober 2006)

ritzel verbogen?  junge schalte mal runter dann bleibt auch das zeugs ganz  
und das schutzblech    ist egal ob vorn oder hinten.

naja lust auf nen marathon hätte ich auch aber so weit fahren ?  wollen wir nicht schnell einen eigenen marathon am wochende durchführen ?   ist billiger und der sieger bleibt unter uns


----------



## Benji (11. Oktober 2006)

runterschalten ist für muttis.

also wegen blechle schau ich mal.

marathon selber ist auch blöd, aber ne gepflegte tour wäre was, aber wohin?

mfg der b


----------



## martn (11. Oktober 2006)

wasgau wär geil, da laufen einige singlespeeder auf. aber das kann cih mir grad nich leisten. und eigentlich hatte ich ja fürs wochenende zuschauen biem downhill in erdmannsdorf geplant


----------



## Benji (12. Oktober 2006)

aha, der nach-dresden-aussiedler auch mal wieder hier ;-)

bist du an dem woende hier in jena, ich wollt mir eigentlich mal das schlachtgetümmel in cospeda anschauen, aber superhill wäre auch was.

nuja, mal sehn was ich mache.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (12. Oktober 2006)

also ich mache *heute erstmal 17.30 am spittelplatz* was...ansonsten bin ich am woend. fest fürs schlachtgetümmel eingeplant-als privater bote  bzw. als helfer bei den "offenen höfen in vierzehnheiligen"...


----------



## geniusrc10 (12. Oktober 2006)

also gut, kein rennen.
aber gegen ne 100 km runde um jena am sonntag nach 12.00 uhr hätte ich nix einzuwenden. zeitfenster bis 18 uhr. hab aber nur das hardtail mit v brakes. wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.
wollte mir eh mal ein paar trails zeigen lassen.
@falko: hab den tollen artikel auch schon gesehen. dafür hat mich bernd im freien wort erwähnt, aber den 2. platz vom bzf weggelassen.
gruß benno


----------



## Falko1_de (12. Oktober 2006)

wchenend und snnenschein a kanns auch mal was schönres sein ...







a bringt steiltier bestimmt was aus dem raritätenkabinett zum einsatz.
vielleicht sieht man sich in 14h. offener hof nr.1 zu käse-+weinverköstigung für gute zwecke (leib, herz, seele und rgelbau-kasse)


----------



## Benji (12. Oktober 2006)

@benno: na das klingt doch super, ich hatte eigentlich am sonntag nix vor, also ich würde sagen wir machen mal ne jena umrundung. sag einfach wann du in jena sein kannst und dann gehts los, über mitfahrer aus der jenaer gegend haben wir bestimmt nix einzuwenden.

@fam. seime: vieleicht sieht man sich ja am samstag in 14heiligen.

mfg der b


----------



## geniusrc10 (12. Oktober 2006)

@benji
ankuft jena west
am sonntag entweder 11.20 uhr
oder 12.40 uhr
wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte wie sich die party zum 50. und 18. geburtstag mit 3 bands am samstag abend entwickelt, könnte ich schon einen zug preferieren...
momentan tendiere ich zum früheren, da hat man mehr vom tag.
gruß benno


----------



## Starbucks (13. Oktober 2006)

Mahlzeit zusammen.
wollt nur mal schnell meine Jenaumrundung posten, auch wenn ich nicht der erste damit bin. Wer Fragen hat soll fragen.









Suche eine gerade Starrgabel für wenig Kohle.


----------



## kjuhb (13. Oktober 2006)

Starbucks schrieb:


> Suche eine gerade Starrgabel für wenig Kohle.



ich hätte eine gebrauchte rote.

kjuhb


----------



## Falko1_de (13. Oktober 2006)

@ Starbucks:
as ist ja mal ne grßartige sache die karte zur jenaumrundung nebst profil

es gibt nämlich immer wieder mal typen die mittags nach big fete anreisen und glauben, sie schaffens noch


----------



## Starbucks (13. Oktober 2006)

kjuhb schrieb:


> ich hätte eine gebrauchte rote.
> 
> kjuhb



danke für schnell reaktion.

ist sie für a-headset oder gewinde? kannst du mir ein bild mailen? und wieviel willst du dafür? 

mfg


----------



## martn (13. Oktober 2006)

wie lang muss die gabel denn sein? (einbauhöhe und schat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (13. Oktober 2006)

martn schrieb:


> wie lang muss die gabel denn sein? (einbauhöhe und schat)


----------



## Starbucks (14. Oktober 2006)

martn schrieb:


> wie lang muss die gabel denn sein? (einbauhöhe und schat)



@martn.
die genaue Schaftlänge kann ich dir erst nächste Woche sagen, wenn ich den Rahmen habe. 
Kannst du mir noch verraten auf was ich achten muss, wenn ich ein 9fach-Freilauf auf Singelspeed umrüste? (schmales oder breites Ritzel, Kettenspanner,...) und wo ich die Sachen günstig herbekomme. Bis jetzt hab ich nur was bei www.Singlespeedshop.de und bei e-bay gefunden. Vielleicht hast du ja noch was auf Lager.

Mfg


----------



## Benji (14. Oktober 2006)

also empfehlung von mir ein ganz normales dx ritzel (artikelnummer:12515 im singlespeedshop) dann halt ein paar spacer, eventuell aus alten kassetten ode halt kaufen.

als kettenspanner tuts eigentlich auch ein altes schaltwerk, ist zwar nicht ganz stilecht, aber ich fahr auch so, ansonsten gibt recht schönen in dem shop, den du oben schon genannt hast. aber so wie ich gehört hat sollen die billigen, wie point, wohl nix taugen, aber das sagt dir lieber der experte (*zu martn schiel*).

mfg der b


----------



## geniusrc10 (14. Oktober 2006)

@benji und matsch
also morgen 11.20 uhr jena west
bin ab jetzt offline
gruß benno


----------



## mtb-christian (14. Oktober 2006)

@Benji, Matsch und Benno

Ich glaub ich werd mich eurer Jena Umrundung noch anschließen. Da lern ich wenigstens mal mein zukünftiges Bike-Revier kennen. Das Wetter soll ja morgen auch nicht das schlechteste werden. Werd dann auch 11.20 mit dem Zug kommen, wenn ichs nicht verpennen sollte.


----------



## Benji (14. Oktober 2006)

na das freut uns aber riesig, ich weiß nicht ob matsch dabei ist, weil der wohl andere wichtige dinge zutun hat, aber ich werds euch schon zeigen, also die berge ;-)

b


----------



## steiltyp (14. Oktober 2006)

Hi, ich werde warscheinlich auch ein bisschen mittouren-aber nicht ganz so fix-ich fühle mich derzeit irgendwie nicht so richtig fit


----------



## matsch (15. Oktober 2006)

richtig ich bin leider nicht dabei! hab zu tun. euch wünsch ich aber nen spass...denn die umgebung jenas ist  

benji willst du mit was bestellen?


----------



## Benji (15. Oktober 2006)

@steiltyp: also wir werden eh etwas langsamer machen, bin erst um 5 heem, aber naja, langsam gewöhnt man sich dran ;-)

@matsch: ich muss doch noch a bissel warten mit dem bestellen, die finanzgroßlage ist grad weniger berauschend.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (15. Oktober 2006)

Starbucks schrieb:


> @martn.
> die genaue Schaftlänge kann ich dir erst nächste Woche sagen, wenn ich den Rahmen habe.
> Kannst du mir noch verraten auf was ich achten muss, wenn ich ein 9fach-Freilauf auf Singelspeed umrüste? (schmales oder breites Ritzel, Kettenspanner,...) und wo ich die Sachen günstig herbekomme. Bis jetzt hab ich nur was bei www.Singlespeedshop.de und bei e-bay gefunden. Vielleicht hast du ja noch was auf Lager.
> 
> Mfg



das dx ritzel kannste dir in jedem laden bestellen lassen. solltest nur die bestellnummer von paul lange dabei haben, die meisten läden kriegens nämlich nich hin, die selber rauszufinden.
spacer nimmste ersma aus alten kassetten, wennde geduldig bist und diverse werkstätten abklapperst, findeste genügend kassetten mit aluspacern (die lx müssten das sein). plaste tuts aber auch ersma.
kettenspanner kannste selberbauen (zb aus alten bremsen. bin da auzch grad an was dran.) oder nen schaltwerk nehmen oder nen fertigen kaufen. schau dir mal den dmr sts an, der is nich ganz so teuer und soll funzen.


----------



## kjuhb (15. Oktober 2006)

Starbucks schrieb:


> danke für schnell reaktion.
> 
> ist sie für a-headset oder gewinde? kannst du mir ein bild mailen? und wieviel willst du dafür?
> 
> mfg



nicht a-Head, wenn du sie dir selber abbaust tausche ich sie gegen eine Packung ChokoCrossies Chips  

kjuhb


----------



## steiltyp (15. Oktober 2006)

ein wenig traurig bin ich schon, dass ich die runde nicht zuende gefahren bin  -war aber wohl die bessere entscheidung-die kälte setzt mir immer ganz schön zu-am ende hatte ich doch 4h, da ich ja vor treffpunkt westbhf. ein stückchen unterwegs war...vielleicht läuft es mal wieder zusammen, da mache ich mal wieder die ganze runde...
hauptsache wir bleiben alle 




ach ja vielen dank, dass ich aufopferungsvoll




wurde...


----------



## Benji (15. Oktober 2006)

Ja Servus.

also ich bin grad vom ersten erholungsschläfchen aufgewacht. so fertig und erfroren war ich echt lange nicht mehr. bin auch noch die ganze zeit ohne armlinge gefahren, wollte die nicht über den arm ziehen wegen diversen gründen  

der benno hat sich auch noch ganz leicht abgelegt von cospoth runter, aber im vergleich zu den anderen stürzen glücklicherweise harmlos.

im leutratal sind wir etwas abgekürzt gefahren, sind rechts vom hauptweg durch die kleine wasserdurchfahrt und dann straight den berg hoch, man war das ne schinderei.

haben am ende noch kurz den bismarkturm besucht und sind dann über die schweizer höhe zum bahnhof runter. hatte dann 83,6km, 4:44h fahrzeit.

hätte nicht gedacht das wir soviel gespart haben auf den normalweg, aber nuja, war trotzdem ein heiden spaß.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (16. Oktober 2006)

trtz eiskalten Nebels hab ich nen Rennradler mit nackten Waderln erwischt


----------



## geniusrc10 (16. Oktober 2006)

schöne runde is das um jena. das sollten wir auf jeden fall noch mal machen. ein dank unserem "führer" benji. ich werd nachher wieder einen nightride von shl nach ef veranstalten.
gruß bis spätestens zum dolmar

@singlespeeder
von ng-sports gibt es ein kit für 12,- eur mit einem ritzel einer größe deiner wahl und passenden spacern dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (16. Oktober 2006)

das set is aber müll, weil da nur zwei spacer dabei sind und die kettenlinie somit nich wirklich einstellbar is... lieber mülltonnen von werkstätten abklappern, is billiger und das ergebniss besser.


----------



## Benji (17. Oktober 2006)

so freunde, wir sind hier ganz schön abgerutscht, wir müssen wieder an die spitze von thüringen, 
also: am mittwoch wirds bei mir nix mit biken, hab leider bis 18uhr seminar und danach wird es wohl so schnell dunkel das man nur mit licht fahren kann.
ich werd aber probieren mein verlängerungskabel für die mirage noch zu bekommen und vieleicht nachkommen.
donnerstag fällt leider wegen arbeitstätigkeit flach.

mfg der b

p.s. @martn: ne schöne zahl haste da als beitragsnummer


----------



## Benji (19. Oktober 2006)

so nachtrag: das kabel passt nun doch, man muss nur beide teile mit etwas druck verbinden, hab ich mir natürlich nicht getraut. nu müsste es gehn.

ich werd am woende wohl hier sein, also wenn das wetter paßt könnte man ja mal ne runde drehn.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (20. Oktober 2006)

So wieder da! Würde auch morgen mal wieder fahren wollen. Hab ein wenig Entzug.... Also wann geht es los? Will das Herbsttraining nutzen.......


----------



## Benji (20. Oktober 2006)

morgen ist kernberglauf, also wenn dann nur nachmittag. wie schauts aus so gegen 14uhr?

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (20. Oktober 2006)

Ok dann mach ich mich ab Mittag mal warm und jubel euch zu! Und dann gehts noch ab 14 Uhr biken!


----------



## Benji (20. Oktober 2006)

ich nicht, mein bruder läuft, ich mach supporter. aber ich denk ab 14uhr ist der spaß vorbei und wir können etwas durch den wald rocken.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (21. Oktober 2006)

Wo willst du denn supporten? Und bist du mit dem Rad da? Will mir auch ein wenig die Läufer und -innen ansehen ...


----------



## Benji (21. Oktober 2006)

wir treffen uns 15uhr bei matsch.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (22. Oktober 2006)

Kurzfristig:  11 Uhr am Spittelplatz!      Und dann der Sonne entgegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (25. Oktober 2006)

Kann es sein das unser Thread  in der Liste immer weiter nach unten rutscht???


----------



## phiro (25. Oktober 2006)

naja, ist ja auch kein Wunder, die Bikesaison ist halt so langsam vorbei ne ... Winterpause angesagt


----------



## Benji (25. Oktober 2006)

winterpause? aha, nur gut das wir uns am sonntag nochmal schön auskotzen können.

naja, ich denke ich werd sicher weniger wegen dem wetter in nächster zeit nicht fahrer, als wegen der uni.

nuja, man sieht sich, und den thread lassen wir nicht abrutschen und wenn wir irgendwelchen mist reinschreiben ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## phiro (26. Oktober 2006)

Benji schrieb:


> und wenn wir irgendwelchen mist reinschreiben ;-)



so wie gerade eben meinst du wohl  

würde aber schon gerne mal wieder fahren, am Sonntag ne Stunde war das einzige in den letzten 7 Tagen aufm Bock  
wird am WE bestimmt voll abgehen


----------



## matsch (26. Oktober 2006)

Ach phiro ich bin auch schon lange nicht mehr so im Stoff. Aber was solls... Wir müssen ja nur bergauf


----------



## Benji (27. Oktober 2006)

ihr kuddels, also morgen gegen 14uhr ne kleine vorbelastung, aber halt nur wirklich was kleines. also till is auch da, den müssen wir zwar was bremsen damit der nicht wieder uns alten leuten um die ohren fährt und uns unsere spätsommerform versaut. ;-)

also ich würde sagen spittelplatz oder so.

wer mit möchte bitte kurz melden oder so.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (27. Oktober 2006)

Will mit aber weiss noch nicht zu 100% ob es klappt. HAb mich gerade auch schon mal vorbelastet...mit schokolade


----------



## beastly (27. Oktober 2006)

Benji schrieb:


> und den thread lassen wir nicht abrutschen und wenn wir irgendwelchen mist reinschreiben ;-)



ja, wie wär´s mit kollektiven gedichten? den anfang hätten wir ja!  

aber apropos irgendwelchen mist reinschreiben... ich hoffe ich hab dir mit meinem geschreibsel nicht die sprache verschlagen    liebe grüße aus (nun gott sei dank erstmal wieder jena)  anja


----------



## steiltyp (27. Oktober 2006)

so dann bin ich wenigstens noch den anfang der hori bis zum fürstenbr. langerollt-mit bmxchen-um die engeren kurven flitzt es ja klasse, aber bei dem geläuf (steine, laub) glotzt man ab und zu besser ein bisschen mehr -mit nur einer v-brake hinten (immerhin  )-zum glück ist es so schön trocken...

zum mist





soll ja die ansicht einiger leute sien, dass schon ein mtb-forum blöde wär-schon mtb fahren-schon fahrrad fahren-schon draußen sein-schon leben-schon existieren-sie nicht allein auf ihrer welt lassen...also brauchen wir keinen mist erfinden...der entsteht von selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (27. Oktober 2006)

also wegen morgen 14 Uhr klingt ganz gut, versuche zu kommen, aber auch momentan keine 100%
aber es wird nicht gehackt, ich bin die ganze Woche nicht gefahren, ich fühl mich echt schrottig, also ganz easy dann bitte 

bin übrigens vorhin erst ausm Stadion zurück, war mit ner lieben Freundin dort, schönes Spiel, 2:0 die Koblenzer geputzt, ersten 30min echt ******* gespielt aber dann vorallem die zweite Hälfte richtig guddi und überlegen gewesen
auf jeden ne sehr geile Stimmung, hat Spaß gemacht, war ja zum ersten Mal im Abbe-Sportfeld, wurde ja mal Zeit nachdem ich ja mal so zufällig in München gegen 1860 mit war musste auch mal ein Heimspiel sein   

gruß


----------



## Benji (28. Oktober 2006)

@beastly: sprache mir verschlagen? nee nee das passiert so schnell nich, aber meine mail haste ja auch noch nicht beantwortet, oder?

@rest: also 14uhr spittelplatz als erinnerung, alle anderen sind auch eingeladen, also auf auf.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (28. Oktober 2006)

runde ist vorerst auf 15.00 verschoben

ich werde dann sicher fahren-wetter egal


----------



## Benji (28. Oktober 2006)

also ich bin soweit das ich nicht mehr fahren will, es hört sicher in 30min nicht auf zu regnen, außerdem hab ich kein bock auf schlamm, weil die prinzessin grad mal sauber ist.

@till: viel spaß beim pfützen hobsen.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (28. Oktober 2006)

so isch bin wieder da-war mal wieder spaßig durch die pfützen...





allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich das meinem "schnellen" auch nicht zugemutet hätte


----------



## beastly (29. Oktober 2006)

Benji schrieb:


> @beastly: sprache mir verschlagen? nee nee das passiert so schnell nich, aber meine mail haste ja auch noch nicht beantwortet, oder?
> 
> mfg der b



mail? wo? wie? was? was nicht ankommt, kann auch nicht beantwortet werden. sorry


mfg das b.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (29. Oktober 2006)

sorry war mein fehler. hab die aber gestern dann noch geschickt, nuja ich kümmer mich mal drum.

b

p.s.: dolmar war *******, gute leute die doch noch mächtig druck auf dem pedal haben, ansonsten aber keine schlechte veranstaltung, okay das startgeld von 13eu war schon nicht wenig.


----------



## steiltyp (31. Oktober 2006)

hi, fährt morgen mal wieder jemand mit? der boden ist durchaus wieder angenehm-wenn es auch etwas kühl ist-aber auf der straße ist der fahrtwind ja noch größer...
zeit ist mir derzeit wurschtl...


----------



## matsch (1. November 2006)

tach till...

ich nicht. zum einen regnet es und wenn ich hier von arbeit komme ist es ja ehh schon dunkel  Somit bin ich eh passiv oder gehe spinnen.

bye


----------



## steiltyp (1. November 2006)

jo, grad regnet es ja echt übel und kalt isses auch noch 
werde sehen ob das meinen jagdtrieb doch noch zügelt


----------



## steiltyp (1. November 2006)

bin doch draußen gewesen-ist ja ziiiiiiiemlich kalt...zum glück wurde es dann dunkel, damit ich mein total eingedrecktes rad nicht mehr sehen konnte-aber soetwas kann es


----------



## Benji (4. November 2006)

dem falko hab ich doch glatt vergessen zum geburtstag zu gratulieren, also mal alles herzlich gute nachträglich zum geburtstag.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (5. November 2006)

kann das massenhafte tragen regenabweisender kleidung regenarme gebiete begünstigen und uns verschonen? probieren wir es aus! azu noch meine empfehlung der wche:


----------



## beastly (6. November 2006)

Falko1_de schrieb:


> kann das massenhafte tragen regenabweisender kleidung regenarme gebiete begünstigen und uns verschonen? probieren wir es aus!



Regenabweisende Kleidung? Winterfahrradklamotten? Alles ziemlich sinnlose Anschaffungen, wie ich letzte Woche feststellen musste. Anfang der Woche noch in Jena damit gefahren, da aber war´s nach ein paar km aber viel zu warm, so dass ein normales Shirt mehr als ausreichte. Mittwoch Nachmittag im schönen Chemnitz angekommen musste ich dann feststellen, dass es hier 7 Grad kälter war, obwohl ja nur 100 km entfernt. Soweit so schlecht, keine idealen Bedingungen um Rad zu fahren, aber ich hab mir trotzdem vorgenommen solange es wettermäßig irgendwie geht dranzubleiben. Leider wurde ich bereits am Donnerstagmorgen von Kälte und Schnee auf den eisigen Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt- da helfen dann auch keine Thermoklamotten mehr... höchstens vielleicht als Dämpfer, damit man nicht ganz so hart fällt. Nächstes Jahr wird dann in sinnvollere Sachen investiert...  Schneeketten zum Beispiel... oder in einen Wind und Wetter Schutz für den Sattel.  dazu also meine Empfehlung der W che :         (siehe Anhang.... wer sich jetzt schon vor  Begeisterung nicht zurückhalten kann: zu bestellen bei Amazon oder www.satteltier.com     ... oje... war das jetzt Werbung  ?  Entschuldigung)


----------



## Falko1_de (7. November 2006)

as wetter ist dch prima!
*mittagspause in bad berka - mit halbschuh zur stiefelburg*


----------



## Benji (7. November 2006)

also ich war auch heut fahren, war echt klasse wetter, hoffen wir mal das es noch etwas so bleibt.

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (7. November 2006)

So heute ist mein erster Tag hier aus Frankreich (Crolles). ICh kann euch sagen hier ist absolut gängiges Bikegelände. Auch das Wetter ist top. Werde mal Bilder machen. Leider bin ich ja nicht zum Urlaub hier. Somit ist nichts mit biken. Aber was solls.. Wird noch mal werden. 
So mehr hab ich nicht zu sagen. Dann bis bald  ( in 2 Wochen ) mal wieder auf dem RAd ne oder im icq. 

bye
matscher


----------



## Falko1_de (8. November 2006)

matsch schrieb:


> Werde mal Bilder machen.


... aber bitte nicht hchkant


----------



## Falko1_de (8. November 2006)

heute mal wieder beim lieblingsbäcker in weimar eingekauft (kohl-straße, ecke buchenwaldplatz, der bäckt noch selber und ist richtig gut)
ie berschenkel brummen


----------



## Benji (8. November 2006)

sozusagen die kalorien gleich mal wieder reingehauen welche auf dem weg geblieben sind.
gleiches nur andersrum mach ich auch gleich, aber bei mir gibts nudeln, welches dann beim spinnen wieder rausfliegen sollen.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (8. November 2006)

der benji spinnt!   ich habs doch gewusst.


----------



## Falko1_de (8. November 2006)

*selber* essen macht ick
-> hab das zeugs wie immer erst nach hause transportiert. irgendwie lagen heute viele hungeräste auf der strecke, die mit _dem_ gepäck schwer zu überwinden sind ...

übrigens sind die holzfällungen auf dem waldweg magdala-vollradisroda/coppanz beendet, die schilder stehn nch, der weg ist aber frei von baumstämmen.


----------



## steiltyp (8. November 2006)

ich war heut auch nochmal in weimar  allerdings im dunkeln-hab etwas im bikemarkt in die richtigen hände gebracht...


----------



## Falko1_de (9. November 2006)

... und jetzt isser auf'm erfurter dmplatz emonstrieren. na bei _dem_ unwetter?


----------



## Benji (9. November 2006)

was gibts da zu demonstrieren?

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (9. November 2006)

na mensch-gegen die kommenden studienkosten und die entdemokratiesierung (ausschluss der studenten aus der hochschulführung-mit direktem ziel der wirtschaftlichkeit dieser einrichtung) an unseren hochschulen-hervorgerufen durch den neuen gesetzesvorschlag  ...aber ihr seid ja schon fertsch mit dem zeugs


----------



## Falko1_de (9. November 2006)

Euer Gesetz stinkt- emokratie stärken - Hchschulgesetz ...


----------



## Benji (9. November 2006)

naja, stimmt auch irgendwie. aber danke das du für mich mit demonstriert hast. ich geh jetzt erstmal arbeitn, damit ich mein studium angemessen finanzieren kann ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## BlueCloud (10. November 2006)

@Falko1_de bist du an der uni in ef?


----------



## Falko1_de (10. November 2006)

an er uni in erfurt - eher selten, gerne fter


----------



## steiltyp (10. November 2006)

wäre morgen mal wieder jemand rollend unterwegs-ich würde mich sicher anschließen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (10. November 2006)

*ACHTUNG!* ein hänger hat hlznattern gestreut, beißen vorzugsweise in neue hinterräer


----------



## Falko1_de (14. November 2006)

nnerstag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




angekündigt!


----------



## Cubeflizer (15. November 2006)

Hi,

wer aus Jena macht eigentlich beim Winterpokal mit???

man könnte ja ein Tema Jena oder Rad´n Roll gründen.

wäre ja vielleicht mal eine Idee.

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## Falko1_de (15. November 2006)

s ein winter hat keinen pokal verdient - gibt weniger frostschäden an 
en hochgebirgstrails ...


----------



## Benji (15. November 2006)

ich bin dabei, aber bei rennrad news, im team thüringen.

aber winter kann mir echt noch bissi gestohlen bleiben.

b


----------



## Hupert (15. November 2006)

Cubeflizer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wer aus Jena macht eigentlich beim Winterpokal mit???
> 
> ...



Fällt dir aber früh ein... 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/94


----------



## Falko1_de (16. November 2006)

interessant zu sehen, wie die mittsechziger heute andacht vor den LIDL-wühltischen hielten: die damen vor den iberischen gourmet-angeboten, die herren vor den werkzeugen.






ich habe oktopus, gambas und motivservietten links liegenlassen und den ganz icken werkzeugkffer gegriffen, damit mal wieder was funktionierendes an den start rollt.

wie siehts bei euch aus? schmilzt der gletscher? heute jemand lust? morgen? übermorgen überübermorgen ... ?

http://www.thw-bgl.de/Der_Ortsverband/Chronik/98bis99/chronik31.jpg


----------



## Benji (16. November 2006)

also ich werd mich heut 18uhr der radnroll gruppe mit lampe anschließen. vorher wird bei mir knapp, da ne menge zutun.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (16. November 2006)

ich werde auch da sein...nachdem ich nachgeschlafen habe, weil ich um 5 aufgestanden bin um mich ausmustern zu lassen...


----------



## Falko1_de (16. November 2006)

zum radfahren reichts ch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (17. November 2006)

So der Matscher ist auch mal wieder im Lande...  Und da ich solche franz. Vulkanberge satt habe ;-) 






Und auch das Volvic Wasser mir nicht mehr schmeckt... (ja das ist die orginal Quelle -- wie wir sie uns vorgestellt haben)







Wollte ich mal wieder eine Tour für Sonntag anzetteln. Also Sonntag ab 10 Uhr ab Spittelplatz ne Runde... wenn es vom Wetter passt  


Ach ja und in Frankreich lässt sich´s klasse biken ....  und die Franzmänner tun das auch.... ich habs gesehen.

Bs dann


----------



## steiltyp (18. November 2006)

ich wär morgen dabei-wetter ist mir ziemlich wurst...

jaja die französischen nachwugsfahrer werden immer wegen ihrer guten technik gelobt...

übrigens ist vom 26.01.-03.02.07 wsv aus dem roselager-wer was billiges braucht ist da richtig...


----------



## Cubeflizer (18. November 2006)

Also wer noch in keinem Team bei Winterpokal ist: ich habe jetzt das Team `Rad n Roll-Jena´ gegründet.

(Ich wollte noch mal versuchen ein paar dafür zu finden)

MfG
Cubeflizer

PS: Was ist denn morgen für eine "art" von Fahren geplant??


----------



## Falko1_de (18. November 2006)

matsch hat eingeladen, als wirs ne matsch-tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: lustige nummer hab ich da erwischt 1881 sieht ein bisschen aus wie


----------



## phiro (19. November 2006)

Melde hiermit dann mal auch meine Teilnahme an, wenn ichs denn zeitlich einrichten kann, weil so früh am morgen  ... aber wartet nicht auf mich  

gruß Phil 

P.S. wirds denn auch ein Grupetto geben? Wäre dafür


----------



## matsch (19. November 2006)

Schöne und nette Ausfahrt heute! 

Alle hatten ihren Spass!

Till: hat mit seinem Winterrad neuen Dreck gesammelt (Gesammtdreckgewicht ca. 1,5kg)

phiro: hat neue Punkte für den Winterpokal

matsch: musste heute als einziger nicht flicken!

Danke das frühe Aufstehen hat sich gelohnt


----------



## phiro (19. November 2006)

@matsch 

Hör mir uff mit dem WP, hab doch gesagt das mir der Bummi ist  , die Einheiten sind nur für meine Form bestimmt  
(aber wenn dus ansprichst ... bin jetzt Top 1000  )

war wirklich ne schöne Sache, mal wieder länger aufm Bock zu sitzen und mit den Kollegen Spaß zu haben, auch wenns ohne Frühstück am Anfang etwas zäh war 
allerdings hat die eine Abfahrt (so schön schnell sie auch war) für eine Gemütsabkühlung gesorgt, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes --> Ergebnis: 6 Löcher in 2 Laufrädern und alles an einer Stelle 
matsch blieb aber nur verschont, weil er bergab gefahren ist wie ne 80jährige Großmutter  

auf baldiges Wiedersehen hofft der Phil


----------



## matsch (19. November 2006)

@phiro: ich war doch ganz dicht hinter euch und hab es in stereo zischen hören! also nichts von oma


----------



## phiro (20. November 2006)

matsch schrieb:


> @phiro: ich war doch ganz dicht hinter euch und hab es in stereo zischen hören! also nichts von oma



ja natürlich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (21. November 2006)

hats zisch gmacht


----------



## Falko1_de (23. November 2006)

nnerwetter bereitet für wochenendausfahrten folgendes wetter vor: teils aufgelockert und meist trocken, bis zu 16 grad


----------



## matsch (23. November 2006)

Und das wird natürlich auch ausgenutzt und es wird gefahren.....


----------



## Falko1_de (23. November 2006)

a freun mer uns drff


----------



## steiltyp (24. November 2006)

hätte jemand bock samstag *14.00 premierentour* mitzumachen-ich will bis dahin das eisenschwein komplett tauglich habe...


----------



## matsch (24. November 2006)

ich bin raus geh mit schon gleich früh ne runde drehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (25. November 2006)

nachdem heute ja leider keiner zeit hatte-hat sich erwiesen, dass ich noch stunde um stunde basteln musste, bis ich jetzt wenigstens die übergangslösung vertig habe-der kettenspanner hat nicht gepasst, nun bin ich auch einer von den plöden  die ein altes schaltwerk benutzen...
aber naja
hat jemand zeit *morgen 10.00 zur ursprünglichen johannistour*


----------



## Falko1_de (25. November 2006)




----------



## Falko1_de (26. November 2006)

un hier die akzuelle kmera











(mehr im album)


----------



## martn (26. November 2006)

was zur hölle soll das denn darstellen ö,O


----------



## matsch (26. November 2006)

ja ja das schockiert so, dass selbst der martn mal wieder postet ;-)


----------



## martn (26. November 2006)

wat soll ick sonst auch posten, wenns um touren geht, ich abe rnich im lande bin, ^^


----------



## matsch (26. November 2006)

recht haste martn. aber zur weihnachtszeit biste doch mal wieder hier, so dass wir mal wieder fahren können? ne also


----------



## steiltyp (26. November 2006)

jaja mein eisenschwein -so richtig zufrieden bin ich noch nich...der sattel war noch zu niedrig-hab den jetzt getauscht-und die übersetzung von der nabenschaltung ist ja auch schwierig (ziemlich begrenzt)
ansonsten ist es eben mehr eine teile-aufbewahrungsmöglichkeit...eh das zeug im keller gammelt und so kann man es mal ausführen-meinen allerersten mtb-rahmen!


----------



## steiltyp (26. November 2006)

steiltyp schrieb:


> jaja mein eisenschwein -so richtig zufrieden bin ich noch nich...der sattel war noch zu niedrig-hab den jetzt getauscht-und die übersetzung von der nabenschaltung ist ja auch schwierig (ziemlich begrenzt)
> ansonsten ist es eben mehr eine teile-aufbewahrungsmöglichkeit...eh das zeug im keller gammelt und so kann man es mal ausführen-meinen allerersten mtb-rahmen!




ach so gegen eine schöne tour habe ich natürlich nie etwas einzuwenden...

iiiiih  jetzt habe ich mich selber zitiert...war der falsche knopp


----------



## matsch (26. November 2006)

Richtig!   Mein erstes MTB wurde mir geklaut :-(  Das hätte auch den martn gefallen "Steel".... und klassisch schwarz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (27. November 2006)

mein erstes war ein toll schneller tretrller, mtb's waren nocht nicht erfunden, auch keine ampeln, glaube ich, hab keine gesehen, und an fußgängerwegen waren schwarz-gelb-gestreifte lampions hochgezogen ...
der roller hatte ne flagge vorne dran, ie musste immer flattern ...
kaum hatt ich ihn, war er weggempst


----------



## Falko1_de (27. November 2006)

martn schrieb:


> was zur hölle soll das denn darstellen ö,O



hab irgenzwie danibengezippt, ich meinze


----------



## martn (27. November 2006)

nenn das ding nich mtb rahmen, tu ich bei meiner stadtschlampe (rahmen eines hanseatic bombers von otto) auch nich... 

weihnachten werd ich wohl da sein. sollnwa ne heiligabendtour in den zeitzgrund machen? allerdings muss ich da noch paar teile fürs heimatbike organisieren, bevor das wieder fahrtüchtig is. hat noch jemand nen octalink innenlager für 68er gehäuse und mit nich allzubreiter welle?


----------



## Benji (27. November 2006)

mit sowas kann ich leider nicht dienen.

b


----------



## Falko1_de (29. November 2006)

jetzt geht as wieder ls


----------



## steiltyp (29. November 2006)

och mensch ej-jetzt werde ich schon überwacht... 
das schwarze trainingsbike ist nunmal verkauft-da kann ich mir den neuen (passenden) rahmen endlich leisten-und ein par zusätzliche teile...
ich denke ab donnerstag könnte ich wieder fahren-oder freitag


----------



## matsch (30. November 2006)

was das ganze trainingsrad (mit dichtflüssigkeit) ist verkauft? dachte es soll nur ein rahmenwechsel stattfinden? der till ist auch immer am bauen.... da muss ich ja mal nachziehen und auch mal wieder basteln, ne. bis bald zur weihnachtstour


----------



## Falko1_de (30. November 2006)

matsch schrieb:


> ... auch mal wieder basteln ...



vergiss ie hrnchen nicht


----------



## steiltyp (30. November 2006)

wenden wir uns mal wieder weniger stressigen dingen zu als schrauben... 
_*ich fahr morgen eine runde mit dem neuen...aber eher mit licht...so gegen 17.00*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (1. Dezember 2006)

er prttyp




errichtet in tiefurt


----------



## steiltyp (1. Dezember 2006)

so eingeweit -mit ohne hörnern- ist das gute stück nun...endlich kann ich die bastelzeit wieder zum fahren verwenden-*wie sieht es denn morgen aus?*
aber noch bei helligkeit-heut wars schon gruselig gemug bei dem hellen mond...


----------



## Falko1_de (2. Dezember 2006)

vll die fette stlle aufgelegt, en gleichen weg zurück?





PS: *SAMSTAG* unbedingt, denn sonntag ist wieder regen angesagt und es würde auch so schnell nicht aufhören ...

*12:00 spittelplatz*


----------



## steiltyp (2. Dezember 2006)

halllllloooooo ist den hier keiner mehr in der lage ein bisschen zu treten??




nagut ich muss zugeben, dass ich heute nach 50km saukaltem wind auch kurzzeitig nichts mehr regen konnte (krampf)-aber nach hause schleppt man sich schon noch... 

die regenschauer wurden vom wetterdienst auf montag verschoben *desswegen ankündigung für morgen-also ran und drauf aufs rad*


----------



## Falko1_de (2. Dezember 2006)

schn (+) anstrengen wars










mehr im album


----------



## steiltyp (2. Dezember 2006)

so mal ne konkrete ansage...

*sonntag 11.45 vom spittelplatz über ... und whopper nach jena-schönes ruiges türchen öffnen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (2. Dezember 2006)

man man man, ihr haltet ja hier mal schon die karre am laufen.

ich war heut morgen mit dem kollege phiro ne kleine runde drehn, aber eher das ganz gemütlich programm mit einigen asphaltkilometern und radweg, trotzdem wars einwenig dreckig und kurz vorm zielsprint hatte ich auch noch nen platten.
die riesenscherbe war schuld und fand sich zu meinem reifen am tunnel am ostsportplatz, also vorsicht dort.

nunja, morgen kann ich leider nicht fahren.

mfg der b


p.s. es geht auch ihne bild


----------



## phiro (3. Dezember 2006)

die Seimes fahren aber auch zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten, immer mittags rum, da hat doch kein normaler Mensch Zeit zu ... 
muss selbst schon 12 Uhr @ Home sein damit ich pünktlich 14 Uhr im Stadion bin, deshalb werde ich schon früh (also nachher gleich) fahren 

mitm Benji heute vormittag war wirklich ne gute Runde bei sehr netten Bedingungen ... der Platten lies sich zum Glück auch schnell beheben

danke nochmal für die DVD, sehr nettes Ding und dazu wir beide noch im Bilde, einfach  

schönes WE noch


----------



## Falko1_de (4. Dezember 2006)

* unbekannten weißen berg entdeckt!*


----------



## steiltyp (5. Dezember 2006)

hat denn morgen (mittwoch) jemand lust *zur ursprünglichen rnr-zeit (18.00) eine schöne runde für freie fahrer in freier natur zu drehen?*


----------



## steiltyp (6. Dezember 2006)

so versuch nummer zwei...






vielleicht hat ja *donnerstag ab 18.00 oder 19.00jemand lust-unter umständen mit rnr-truppenteilen...*
genaue angaben morgen nachmittag
hoffe es kann sich mal jemand von der bande aufraffen


----------



## matsch (6. Dezember 2006)

Ich wäre ja dabei aber bin ja noch nicht wieder Heime.... Aber nächste Woche passt es bestimmt mal.


----------



## Benji (6. Dezember 2006)

ich bin in der heimat, außerdem hab ich ruhetage bis sonntag 

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (7. Dezember 2006)




----------



## matsch (7. Dezember 2006)

der benji macht es richtig.... der hat am sonntag noch was vor.....


----------



## Benji (7. Dezember 2006)

und du kommst gefälligst mit........

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (9. Dezember 2006)

Markierung: blauer Punkt auf weißem Quadrat


----------



## lise01 (10. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

Ich wollte mal fragen, was Ihr so für Beleuchtung habt. 
Das gehört zwar eigentlich in Technikforum, aber da kriegt man immer tausend Antworten mit nur wenig nützlichen.

Ich danke schon mal


Sepp


----------



## martn (10. Dezember 2006)

ick hab ne alte 5watt mirage (also ohne evo, was auch immer das is) am lenker, gespeist von nem eigenbau akku, der leichter und schicker is, als der originale bleiakku (und zudem temperaturunempfindlicher und mit mehr kapazität) und ne 10watt mirage x aufm helm, gespeist vom nipack im rucksack.


aber eigentlich wollte ich zeitnah berichten, dass der diesjährige titel beim dresdner rollensprint souverän nach jena gefahren wurde! benni hat unglaubliche konstanz bewiesen, sein hohes niveau über alle läufe hinweg gehalten (konstante zeit und maximalgeschwindigkeit) und im finale gegen carsten bergemann (bahnsprint weltmeister) deutlich gewonnen. riesen respekt!


----------



## Falko1_de (10. Dezember 2006)

am fuchsturmweg: die scholle ist gebrochen und wartet auf en frst










 ich verwendete einen blitz, kann auch nach gefühl fahren, wird aber gefährlich und in meiner reha-gruppe enden, beispiel: stern->papiermühle


----------



## Falko1_de (10. Dezember 2006)

martn schrieb:


> benji im finale gegen carsten bergemann (bahnsprint weltmeister) deutlich gewonnen. riesen respekt!


----------



## Benji (10. Dezember 2006)

und da ist er auch schon. also ich hab mich selber sowas von überrascht, das ich es irgendwie noch garnicht ganz glauben kann.

aber jetzt heißt es erstmal entspannen und die beine hochlegen, die sind nämlich arg fest.

an martn und die dresdner leute geht ein fetter dank für die sehr schöne veranstaltung, es macht nirgends soviel spaß sich die beine aus dem leib zu treten 

mfg der b

p.s.: martn, wenn es bilder gibt, immer her damit, danke.


----------



## Falko1_de (10. Dezember 2006)

*félicitation*

a les ich grad, "berge" bergemann brauchte ein team zum sprinten, um weltmeister zu sein -> 
s haben MTB-einzelkämpfer freilich den moralischen vorteil ...


----------



## KommissarZufall (10. Dezember 2006)

fetten respekt nach jena. 
falls ich mal wieder in der gegend bin, sag ich ma bescheid
will doch auch mal mit dem weltmeister-bezwinger radln


----------



## matsch (11. Dezember 2006)

@falko: über den fotografierten baum bin ich am sonnabend auch gestiefelt! aber was haben die aus dem trail gemacht? ... ne autobahn : -(

@benji: sach mal was geht denn mit dir.... hat es sich doch gelohnt, dass du regelmässig spinnen gehst!  ich freu mich echt riesig für dich. also bis bald mal wieder auf dem mtb. oder holste dir jetzt ne bahnradkarre und machst karriere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (11. Dezember 2006)

der bergemann wollte ihm das glaubich schon einreden, ^^
aber was muss ich hie rlesen? spinnen? ich bin entsetzt...


----------



## steiltyp (11. Dezember 2006)

also ich hab doch gewusst, dass der benji was dickes plant wenn er schon mal eine ganze woche ruhetag macht...




ansonsten hoffe ich natürlich, dass er sich demnächst auch mal wieder zu nem kleinen türchen herablässt...
ich fahre natürlich noch fast jeden tag draussen-auch bei dunkelheit funzt das mit meinem miragepacket-doppelscheinwerfer (normal+evox un zwei nipacks) ganz ordentlich-auch auf jenser trails...


----------



## Benji (11. Dezember 2006)

also das spinnen is einmal die woche, und ich denke schon das es im bezug auf die frequenz etwas gebracht hat. aber radeln tue ich schon noch draussen am liebsten.
war heute mal fuchsturm und jenzig bezwingen, aber nach 2h hab ich mächtig an die füße gefroren.

leider wird aber auch bei mir die zeit immer knapper und ih muss eigentlich was fürs examen tun, deswegen versuch im mich grad etwas vom radeln zu entwöhnen, aber das klappt nich so richtig.

apropos bahnrad: also fahren würde ich so ein ding schon ganz gerne mal, aber gegen berge hätte ich wohl null chance :-(

nun gut, mit tun noch schön die beinchen weh, aber hilft ja nicht, muss ja weiter gehn.

mfg der b


----------



## Falko1_de (11. Dezember 2006)

Benji schrieb:


> wenn es bilder gibt, immer her damit, danke.


*a ist schn eins*

Jens Fiedler (Chemnitz) und Rene Wolff (Erfurt) gratulieren ihrem Mannschaftskameraden Carsten Bergemann (Heidenau) zum zweiten Platz


----------



## Falko1_de (12. Dezember 2006)

*hab sie schn gefunen:* SP-forum


----------



## Benji (13. Dezember 2006)

genau, genau, ich hatte da wohl schon ne vorahnung ;-)

aber mal dnake an die vielen guten fotografen, wäre ja schade wenn ich nix von diesem historischen moment als zeugnis hätte.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (13. Dezember 2006)

für die jahreszeit der kalten füße iese *leseempfehlung*


----------



## Falko1_de (14. Dezember 2006)

an en fuchslöchern wächst ein haus, ich glaube, es hat schießscharten

drt gibt es jetzt auch ne slalomstrecke

und am "luftschiff" ne tolle lasershow


----------



## Benji (14. Dezember 2006)

nich schlecht.

morgen soll wohl im laufe des tages ne tour gehn.
der matsch erzählte sowas.

genaueres weiß ich aber noch nicht.


b


----------



## steiltyp (14. Dezember 2006)

hhhh das sit aber schön-ich bin dabei...hab morgen nur ganz kurz schule...aber nicht so steil, sonst muss ich so schnell machen-das kleine blatt ist runter-das neue kommt erst morgen...


----------



## phiro (14. Dezember 2006)

und ich hab wieder bis 15 Uhr Uni  

Was ist denn am WE, wie soll denn da das Wetter werden?
Da muss ich mal wieder was machen. 

gruß


----------



## Benji (14. Dezember 2006)

also hab grad mit matsch gesprochen, es wird wohl ne asphalt ausfahrt weil der nils (der miwo vom matsch) keen geländegängiges rad hat und es soll gegen 10 gestartet werden.

nuja, der matsch will sicher den tag nutzen und deswegen so früh los.

aber vieleicht könnte man ja noch ne 2. runde für nachmittag ansetzten.

also ich hätte zumindest zeit.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (14. Dezember 2006)

Also wenns nach mir geht könnten wir auch noch auf den phir  warten
und so *16.00* starten...

oder eben zeitiger gegen 13.00 oder 14.00, wenn der wunsch besteht...


----------



## steiltyp (14. Dezember 2006)

mann, hier hat sich ein cookie verklemmt. ich will als falko schreiben


----------



## Falko1_de (14. Dezember 2006)

s, nach elenem hin und her ne klare ansage:

ich fahr *freitag 13:00 c.t. (cum tempore) spittelplatz* nix wurzel, nix trail, nix steil, zum bäcker nach weimar, den ihr schon kennt.


----------



## steiltyp (15. Dezember 2006)

nachdem ich heut leider technische probleme hatte... :kotz:
schlage ich für samstag eine schöne tour ab *13.00* vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Till ich kann morgen Nachmittag leider nicht. Muss mich am Nachmittag mal nützlich machen.         Werde somit gleich früh (ca. 10:30Uhr) fahren. 

BYe


----------



## phiro (15. Dezember 2006)

@matsch

Das ist ja mal ne gescheite Zeit, ginge bei dir auch schon 10:00 oder ist das Partybedingt zu früh für dich. 
Treffpunkt vorm Arbeitsamt wäre mir am liebsten, da muss jeder ein paar Meter fahren. 

gruß Phil


----------



## matsch (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich kann auch gegen 10 Uhr. Ist zwar hart... weil ich muss dann nochmal wech was trinken   aber ich schaffe das schon. also mit dem mtb, ok? leichtes gelände.....


----------



## steiltyp (15. Dezember 2006)

hehe  so leicht werdet ihr mich nicht los...ich komm mit-also 10.00 am arbeitsamt...und überlegt mal einer ne strecke...sonst kommen wir wieder nich los


----------



## matsch (15. Dezember 2006)

phiro hat die längste anfahrt und somit zeit zum überlegen ;-)


----------



## phiro (16. Dezember 2006)

ok dann machen wir das mal so, schön schön

aber wirklich leichtes Gelände und mäßiges Tempo, sonst überleg ich mir ne schöne Straßenrunde als Strafe


----------



## steiltyp (16. Dezember 2006)

so die tour war schön und die bremsen haben auch gefunzt-nur mukkt der freilauf nun ab und zu  aber ich beobachte das lieber noch ein bisschen eh ich jetzt schon wieder basteln muss...

*sonntag fahre ich auch-möchte jemand zeitig? sonst sage ich 13.30 vom spittelplatz...*


----------



## Falko1_de (16. Dezember 2006)

bacht! tiefstehende schafe un querstehende snne


----------



## matsch (16. Dezember 2006)

till ich kann morgen nicht muss nach stadtroda mal mit dem auto ;-)
aber viel spass dir / euch! 

und ja war ne schöne tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (16. Dezember 2006)

der falko hat grad gesagt, dass er morgen nicht mit kommt-da muss ich wohl allein fahren    

will wirklich keiner mit???????


----------



## Falko1_de (18. Dezember 2006)

... und irgendw a draußen ein mountainbike, zwei wasserflaschen und ein einsames steiltier ...


----------



## steiltyp (18. Dezember 2006)

jaja...ganz allein...   aber da konnte ich mich wenigstens in ruhe die letzten 30 von 80km zusammen mit meinem hungerast nach hause schleppen-war auch ordentlich drecksch und sau kalt im gelände...




aber morgen fahre ich wieder  allerdings mit licht *ab 17.30*


----------



## steiltyp (19. Dezember 2006)

möchte mittwoch jemand mit mir spielen? 

ich hätte zeit *ab 15.00*


----------



## Falko1_de (20. Dezember 2006)

ist mittwoch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




spinning er wird es ein silvester
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




spinning geben?


----------



## matsch (20. Dezember 2006)

klar wird auch am mittwoch gesponnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (20. Dezember 2006)

ohne mich, weil ich arbeitn muss, wie jeden tag diese woche.

nuja was tut man nicht alles für das liebe geld.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (20. Dezember 2006)

kaum hat der benji mal was gewonnen... legt er sich auf die faule haut!  und wer hat den buchaer ortsschildsprint gewonnen


----------



## Falko1_de (20. Dezember 2006)

er ist nicht faul - er arbeitet, verdient geld und steigert das bruttosozialprukt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mit dem verdienten geld bezahlt er dann das fitnessssstudio und die fahrzeugsteuern, benzinsteuern, bratwurschtsteuern, biersteuern - falls noch was übrig ist, kanner nochn rollensprint ansteuern ...


----------



## martn (20. Dezember 2006)

so, gegen ende der woche reise ich inkl voodoo an! dann will ich mindestens einmal meine alten haustrails im zeitzgrund rocken (spätestens am 24.)! am 23. würd ich auch ne runde drehn. licht kann ick och mitbringen.


----------



## steiltyp (20. Dezember 2006)

also ich bin schonmal donnerstag *17.30* wieder unterwegs


----------



## Benji (21. Dezember 2006)

@matsch: also den bergsprint hab ich ja gewonnen, leider war das ortsschild doch etwas weiter weg, sodaß du mit deinen ausdauerbeinchen mir den schneit abkaufen konntest und ja ich bin faul zur zeit ;-)

@martn: wann wäre denn am sonntag die tour geplant? ich bin sicher am sonntag noch bis nachmittag in jena. samstag würde womöglich auch gehn, aber da müsste ich abends arbeitn.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (21. Dezember 2006)

na dick...sagt mal einer von den _zeitbeschränkten_ was an? ich würde mich freuen...

*freitag ist noch keiner on air oder?*


----------



## matsch (22. Dezember 2006)

morgen kollegen! 
also ich wäre auch so für den sonnabend ... vielleicht so ab 11.30 uhr?


----------



## Benji (22. Dezember 2006)

also das klingt doch ganz vernünftig. ich würde mich anschließen.

b


----------



## martn (22. Dezember 2006)

statusbericht: da ich noch nich alle weihnachtsgeschenke beisammen hab komme ich doch nich, wie geplant heute abend nach hause, sondern erst morgen.
am heiligen abend können wir gerne schon vormittags auf die heiligen trails starten. ne route hab ich schon im kopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (22. Dezember 2006)

fallsmerunsnichmärsehn: fleßschnwehnachsmann nn villespaßmiegeschenke


----------



## Benji (22. Dezember 2006)

@falko: na aber danke, und das ganze ebenfalls für dich.

@martn: nu gut, was wäre denn vormittag, ich hätte nämlich schon bock auf ne ausfahrt zu den heiligen trails?

@rest: heute noch jemand kurzfristig ohne "fahrgelegenheit"?

b


----------



## Benji (22. Dezember 2006)

ähhhmmm, kleine anmerkung, schaffen wir die 2000 noch dieses jahr?????

b


----------



## matsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Ja Benji ich fahre morgen erst wieder. Zeit haben wir ja schon gesagt ... und Treffpunkt ist das Johannistor 11.30 uhr !

Und wieder ein Beitrag mehr zur 2000!°


----------



## steiltyp (22. Dezember 2006)

ich würde auch *heute noch*

also samstag wird mit mir sicher nichts...aber sonntag ginge es am vormittag...


----------



## geniusrc10 (22. Dezember 2006)

sagt mal zeit und ort für sonntag den 24. 
würde dann mal rumgeschnickt kommen, wenns nicht so arg früh ist.
gruß


----------



## Benji (22. Dezember 2006)

also ich war heut dann gleich gegen 16uhr im wald, war schön geschmeidig, zum glück sieht man den dreck im dunkeln nicht so, bin hoch zum bismarkturm, dann schottplatz, coppanz, nennsdorf, oßmaritz und cospoth, dann pösen und maua, züruck über lobeda west inne stadt, war ne schöne runde.
(steiltyp wird die strecke kennen, die sind wir letztens nur andersrum gefahren.)

also morgen dann 11.30 am johannistor.

sonntag dann zeitzgrund, was meinen die ortsansässigen zu dem zeitvorschlag 11uhr, sprich ich würde gegebenenfalls von jena mit benno um 10 rum losmachen.
is das ein angebot??

b


----------



## steiltyp (22. Dezember 2006)

jo 10.00 klingt gut...später würde ich nicht so gerne...


----------



## Benji (22. Dezember 2006)

aso jetzt für sonntag.

morgen is ja erst samstag, und da dann 11.30uhr am johannistor.

ich würde dann am sonntag auch gegen 15uhr in richtung heimat starten wollen, also dürfte 10uhr vollkommen reichen.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (22. Dezember 2006)

ok klingt erstmal alles ganz gut.

für den zeitzgrund alle sachen mitnehmen die wir haben. in dem tal ist permafrost!


----------



## steiltyp (22. Dezember 2006)

ginge denn *morgen auch schon 10.00?*


----------



## Falko1_de (22. Dezember 2006)

Benji schrieb:


> ähhhmmm, kleine anmerkung, schaffen wir die 2000 noch dieses jahr?????
> 
> b



freilich mitn paar anmerkungen ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... und ätsch, ich habe das berühmte 1989! Da war doch was? Ja! a ist steildingens gebren!

(mein geburtsjahr hatte ich mir auch schon geangelt)


----------



## martn (22. Dezember 2006)

1100 klingt eigentlich gut, is gebongt. es können auch gerne thermoskannen mit heißgetränken mitgebracht werden.
der linke horst hat auch interesse bekundet. muss mit ihm aber noch abklären, ob das zeittechnisch klar geht.
start wäre bei mir vor der haustür sinnvoll, da sind wir schon fast am einstieg zu den rodschen towntrails.

ick freu mir!


----------



## Benji (23. Dezember 2006)

ich hoffe ich pack das zeitlich, eben ausfstehn war schon nicht einfach, gut das mutti angerufen hat, sonst hätte ich verpennt *gähn*

mfg der b


----------



## Benji (23. Dezember 2006)

also der benno kommt morgen 10.21uhr in jena an, das heißt wir werden etwas später in stadtroda sein.

@till: treffpunkt dann so gegen kurz vor halb 11 am stadion würde ich sagen, damit wir dann gleich radweg nach rode schüsseln können.

@stadtrodagang: wie gesagt, etwas später als 11 wirds wohl werden, aber ich denke wir treffen uns bei martn einfach und sehn wann wir da sind.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (24. Dezember 2006)

ihr schafft das schon. ich hoffe, horst hat dich erreicht und ihr nehmt ihn mit und wisst ungefähr, wo ihr hinmüsst. benni, du warst ja schonma hier.

jetz hab ich mir ja die ganze fit****ercrew eingehandelt hier... na zum glück bin ich der tourenklaus und bestimme somit das tempo,  denkt dran, das wird ne schöne weihnachtstour und kein rennen.


----------



## Benji (24. Dezember 2006)

also horst hat mich erreicht, er wird mit von der partie sein.

wir treffen uns erstmal am bahnhof gegen 10.20uhr, werden dann richtung stadion rollen und dann radweg nach stadtroda.

so ich hoffe das ich morgen fit bin und aus der kiste komme, ich werd auch noch etwas weihnachtliche wegzehrung einpacken ;-)

mfg der b


----------



## martn (24. Dezember 2006)

das war doch mal ne sehr schöne sache! zu den bildern kommen wir später. jetz is ersma familie und weihnachten angesagt...


----------



## Falko1_de (24. Dezember 2006)

ieser Herr ist für Weihnachten, Fasching und Geburtstage gleichermaßen schwer zu begeistern

b die Ähnlichkeit zum Radsportpräsidenten Rudolf zufällig oder aus versehen ist?


----------



## matsch (24. Dezember 2006)

@martn : recht hast du! war wirklich ein schöne sache in den alten trails zu wühlen!

@falko: manchmal kann ich dir echt nicht folgen... ob's am glühwein liegt? 

und nun weihnachten!


----------



## martn (24. Dezember 2006)

in rock.






father cossmas






mehr später.


----------



## steiltyp (26. Dezember 2006)

na sind wir alle wieder da? aufgetaucht aus dem Weihnachtsrausch...




hat denn jemand lust *am Mittwoch eine Nachweihnachtstour zu starten?*


----------



## Hupert (26. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Falko1_de (26. Dezember 2006)

a hat hupert aber gelauert, damit er die 2 erwischt

ich geh mal raus und schau mir as panrama an


----------



## martn (26. Dezember 2006)

> Mit Ihren Browser ist eine Ansicht des Panorama nicht möglich!
> Bitte nutzen Sie den Internetexplorer oder Opera.



übersetzt:


> meine seite ist es nicht wert, von ihnen betrachtet zu werden, da ich proprietäre lösungen verwende und keinen wert auf interoperabilität lege.



sowas kann ich leiden... verpasst man da viel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (26. Dezember 2006)

martn schrieb:


> verpasst man da viel?



eshalb: selber benraufgefahren

müsste heißen: "nutzen sie das mountainbike"

ein spaziergänger, dem obigen recht ähnlich und weit vom wege abgekommen, brüllte mir zu: das ist kein radweg, das ist hier alles naturschutzgebiet


----------



## martn (27. Dezember 2006)

man is der rückständig. schon 1994 wurde in der fachzeitschrift mountain bike über eine studie berichtet, die die ökologische unbedenklichkeit des mountainbikesports belegte. naja, aber wir kennen das problem ja. und die panoramablicke rund um jena kenne ich warscheinlich auch alle,


----------



## steiltyp (27. Dezember 2006)

*heute mittwoch 19.00 ne schöne tour mit den ganzen spinnern vom RnR*


----------



## steiltyp (27. Dezember 2006)

also war doch schön an den hängen des fuchsturms...

und ich möchte auf hinweis von sven nochmal klarstellen, dass spinner sich eindeutig auf spinning bezieht 

*wer möchte morgen donnerstag?*


----------



## Falko1_de (27. Dezember 2006)

windstille auch am enkmal zum eurpaweg


----------



## matsch (28. Dezember 2006)

Endlich ist das Wetter so wie ich es brauche.   Es rollt sau gut und ganz wichtig alles bleibt sauber....
Nur die Zehen beschweren sich nach 3 Stunden über mangelnde Wärme. ABer ich hab da mal was über autogenes Training gehört...das soll helfen  

Also geht fahren es macht richtig Spass


----------



## steiltyp (28. Dezember 2006)

natürlich fahre ich fahren, aber kommt denn wer mit?

oder muss ich wieder zeitfahren trainieren...


----------



## matsch (28. Dezember 2006)

Sorry ich hab mein Soll heute schon erfüllt! ALso ZEITFAHREN!


----------



## Falko1_de (28. Dezember 2006)

das tier zeigt härte und startet jetzt bei schneetreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (29. Dezember 2006)

immer ein lhnendes ziel: *as landgrafenhaus *(besonders nach architektonisch sehr ansprechendem umbau bei guter bewirtung, toller aussicht, heizung ... hochzeit?)


----------



## steiltyp (30. Dezember 2006)

*einladung zur "altjahrestour", ich würde sonntag 13.00 vorschlagen-am johannistor*


----------



## Falko1_de (30. Dezember 2006)

zur jahresabschlusstur iese landschaft und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 für 2007






*SONNTAG 13:00 JOHANNESTOR*


----------



## martn (31. Dezember 2006)

versprochener nachschlag:

heimatkunde:





teufelstal mit leuten davor:





knifflig, wenn man die stelle nich kennt:





schnell:





schliddert gut rein!


----------



## steiltyp (1. Januar 2007)

ein wunderschönes neues jahr euch allen!!!!!!!!!





(ich habe natürlich das bike benutzt um einen schönen aussichtspunkt zu finden...)


----------



## Benji (1. Januar 2007)

ein gesundes neues an euch alle.

ich hoffe ihr habt schön gefeiert und habt den jahreswechsel ordentlich vollzogen.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (1. Januar 2007)

@Benji

na Meester, wieder zurück vom Wedeln, wir wars denn so

also ich habe auch gut gefeiert, mit netten Leuten im Uma, hatte da auch nen sehr schönen Blick von der Dachterasse, ähnlich wie Till  

und heute nachmittag mit einem kleinen süßen leckeren Neujahrsbonbon verziert als krönender Abschluss  
(ich denke du weist hierbei was ich meine  )

lass uns die Woche mal fahren wenn du Zeit hast und hier sein solltest 

grüßle Phil

P.S. Frohes Neues Jahr an Alle


----------



## steiltyp (2. Januar 2007)

also ich fahre mittwoch nachmittag wieder, weil sich zu der zeit das gute wetter durchsetzen soll...


----------



## Falko1_de (2. Januar 2007)

vertrauend auf einhaltung guter vorsätze und steigenden wert des euros freue ich mich auf längere snnenscheinauer

hier nochmal steilis wichtigstes wort: MITTWOCHNACHMITTAG


----------



## Benji (3. Januar 2007)

also ich bin leider noch bikelos, die prinzessin weilt noch im heimaturlaub.

aber wenn sich das gute wetter durchsetzt muss ich sie wohl schnellstmöglich rekrutieren.

@phiro: du machst sachen, da sag ich mal daumen hoch.

b


----------



## steiltyp (6. Januar 2007)

ich werde morgen (sonntag) um die mittagszeit mal wieder eine schöne runde bei heiterem wetter machen...


----------



## Falko1_de (6. Januar 2007)

schaun mer mal, b ie auch im rautal rausschaun
(botanischer garten meldet blüten)


----------



## Benji (7. Januar 2007)

heiterem wetter?? also grad hats geregnet, ich wiss nich ob das so gut ist, aber ich bin eh in der heimat, es gibt klöße und hase bei mutti 

b


----------



## Falko1_de (8. Januar 2007)

die linke und rechte Pedale sind voneinander unabhängig 
weiterlesen


----------



## Benji (8. Januar 2007)

interessant interessant. blöd nur wenn dann die kurbel abbricht, so wie bei mir heut am stadtrad.
nun such ich ne neue.

b


----------



## steiltyp (8. Januar 2007)

hab ich das nich schonmal gehört? 
benji, benji

_holste da jetzt deine prinzessin? mittwoch fahr ich wieder-bei heiterem wetter (letztes mal hatte ich auch schon recht...)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (9. Januar 2007)

der benji hat so viel bums der tritt jetzt schon sein material kaputt. wo soll das noch hinführen mit dem jung ?    back to steel!


----------



## Falko1_de (9. Januar 2007)




----------



## Benji (9. Januar 2007)

also die prinzessin wird nicht ins heilige land geholt, ich hab die woche keene zeit zum fahren, das wetter ist zwar top, aber irgendwie muss ich mal unitechnisch was schaffen und wenn dann noch ne prinzessin in meinem rücken nach dreck lechzt wird das ja noch weniger was.

mal sehn was das mit der kurbel wird, ein kumpel will mir ne alte stx mitbringen, wenn die schick ist kommt die dran.

b


----------



## Falko1_de (9. Januar 2007)

BMX- und Trial-Halle in Jena


Endlich ist es soweit - zum Jahreswechsel steht den BMX- und Trialsportlern eine Trainingshalle zur Verfügung. Damit können alle, die sich für diese Sportarten begeistern endlich auch im Winter regelmäßig ohne Rücksicht auf Schnee und Regen trainieren. Nasse Paletten und Stürze durch Rutschen gehören damit der Vergangenheit an.
Ermöglicht wurde das durch das Engagement von Matthias Messbauer und Oliver Koch, die mit dem Eigentümer der Lagerhalle am Westbahnhof ein Konzept zur Nutzung der Halle erarbeiteten. Die offizielle Eröffnung erfolgt im März.
Quelle: http://www.bike-point-jena.de/news/halle_bmx_trial.html


----------



## Falko1_de (10. Januar 2007)

einfach ein genuss: radeln statt spinnen! man tropft nicht die electronic voll, der schweiß brennt nicht in den augen, frische luft und dreideefernsehen. LL LL LL


----------



## geniusrc10 (11. Januar 2007)

also wir ham gestern die saison eröffnet und mit den mittwochsrunden angefangen. am rennsteig warns dann mal 6 grad, aber alles easy.
so denn


----------



## Hupert (11. Januar 2007)

Falko1_de schrieb:


> BMX- und Trial-Halle in Jena
> 
> 
> Endlich ist es soweit - zum Jahreswechsel steht den BMX- und Trialsportlern eine Trainingshalle zur Verfügung. Damit können alle, die sich für diese Sportarten begeistern endlich auch im Winter regelmäßig ohne Rücksicht auf Schnee und Regen trainieren. Nasse Paletten und Stürze durch Rutschen gehören damit der Vergangenheit an.
> ...



Is das die Halle in der vorher die Möwe und ab und an mal die eine oder andere Tanzveranstaltung unter der Obhut des Kassa´s stattfand? Ideal wär das ja schon, obwohl ich für den dort zelebrierten Radsport definitiv zu alt bin... aber schön ist es trotzdem das die Bengels jetzt nicht mehr auf der Straße rumlungern (müssen)

PS: Und Werbung ist hier im Forum übrigens net gestattet


----------



## Falko1_de (11. Januar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Is das die Halle ...


*keine ahnung.*
ich bin in dieser hinsicht werberesistent, finde es aber immer gut, wenn sich jemand kümmert. auch finde ich gut, dass

bike&snow so viel kaffee und kuchen zur eröffnung rausgerückt hat und
rad&roll so ne tolle werkstatt hat und
ritzel nich umzieht, damit ichs zu fuß in den laden schaffe
(werbung ohne anspruch auf vollständigkeit)

*meine ausreden:*

in ne halle hab ich keine lust
bei spielchen mit bmx fällt mir die kaputte schulter auseinander
falls die irgendwann wieder funktioniert, bin ich zu alt
...

eigentlich isses nich bl, im winter das spinning-en mit bmx-en anzureichern. _aber nich alle kurbeln abbrechen!_

*themawechsel*: der sturm hat alles weggeblasen, die mittlere horizontale heute:


----------



## Falko1_de (14. Januar 2007)

> BMX- und Trial-Halle in Jena, ehem. Lagerhalle am Westbahnhof



Öffnungszeiten
Di.-Fr. 16-22Uhr
Sa. nach Absprache

quelle: http://www.razyboard.com/system/thread-bmxkatrialhalle-bikepoint-1667987-4137308.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (14. Januar 2007)

*was für ästheten!*


----------



## Falko1_de (15. Januar 2007)

w sei ihr?


----------



## Benji (15. Januar 2007)

wir sind alle hier, leider gibts wohl nicht viel zu erzählen, alle sind aüßerst radfaul zur zeit, trotz des guten wetters.

(ohne bild ;-))

b


----------



## steiltyp (16. Januar 2007)

ist morgen mal wieder jemand so um 17.00 bereit-ich werde wieder fahren, nachdem ich den ganzen schulstress wieder mal für einige zeit besiegt habe...


----------



## Falko1_de (16. Januar 2007)

es ist immer wieder morgen. mrgen auch.
und wie wärs für nichauskenner mit bekanntgabe eines treffpunkts?
vielleicht ieser:


----------



## steiltyp (17. Januar 2007)

neuerdings spare ich worte-wenn wieder keiner interesse zeigt
(wenn nicht einmal fehlende angaben interesse bzw. fragen hervorrufen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (17. Januar 2007)

Falko1_de schrieb:


> *themawechsel*: der sturm hat alles weggeblasen, die mittlere horizontale heute:



Falls jemand die (typisch irische) Geschichte zu diesem Bild mit Hans Rey sucht:
http://www.hansrey.com/latestadventures.htm  

Wir hatten letztes Jahr ziemlich mieses Wetter an den Cliffs of Moher - Regen und Meer gingen fließend ineinander über.
An die Stelle hätt ich mich nicht zu Fuss hingetraut.


----------



## Falko1_de (17. Januar 2007)

steiltyp schrieb:


> neuerdings spare ich worte



... ich auch


----------



## matsch (20. Januar 2007)

hallo forum hallo liebe radkollegen.

da mich meine firma wieder mal in frankreich abgestellt hat, dachte ich mir ich tu mal wieder was für den radsport. und so wollte ich der sache auf den grund gehen, ob man bei der tour de france wirklich nicht ohne drogen auskommt. also hab ich mich heute früh aufgemacht mal l'alpe d'huez zu besuchen und gleichzeitig auch mal nachzusehen ob es dort nen winter gibt.  

so bin ich mit elan in meinen sportlichen wagen den "xsara pixasso mit automatik" gesprungen und hab mich die 21 kehren und 1850 meter förmlich hochgeschossen. der geist der tour war wirklich noch in jeder kehre und in jeden dorf zu spüren. die schriftzüge auf der strasse schossen an mir vorbei....   oben angekommen war ich wirklich richtig fertig...  und nahm  mir aus solidaritätsgründen zu den fahrern ne hustenpastille.

ach ja die strasse ist wirklich schön und steil und lang. jedoch zuviel autos. das örtschen wirbt auch mit 250km für den mtb sport. somit ne reise wert. jedoch gibt es auch da kein schnee so dass ich morgen doch nicht den skisport frönen kann... 

noch nen paar bilder:











ach ja übernächste woche bin ich wieder da und dann geh ich auch mal wieder mit biken. also till nicht die ohren hängen lassen.  (es darf natürlich nicht regnen)

gruss in die heimat!


----------



## steiltyp (20. Januar 2007)

sch  ne bilder haste da-aber ich wusste gar nicht, dass dieses offensichtlich französische auto ein tretauto ist...oder hast du etwa diese sagenhaften kehren mit automobiler vortbewegung beschmutzt? (wenn du schonmal von zuvielen autos sprichst)


----------



## Falko1_de (21. Januar 2007)

> ein tretauto ist...



... ie karre putzen, bevr chef eintrifft!


----------



## mc_crasher (21. Januar 2007)

Zuerst sende ich euch ein gut gegrunztes "Hallo" in die Runde und dann kommt auch schon die Frage:
Da ich nächste Woche höchstwahrscheinlich wieder etwas mehr Zeit zum Radeln haben werde, möchte ich mir noch einen schlammtauglichen Reifen mit viel Grip für's Hinterrad kaufen - mit welchem habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gesammelt? (zur Zeit habe ich den Vertical von Conti drauf - der ist aber durch verschiedene grössere und kleinere Bruchglaskontake nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst).

Danke + guten Start in die Woche 
Matthias


----------



## steiltyp (22. Januar 2007)

so schlimm schlammig ist es doch nich mehr...

ich hatte auch eine ganze weile den vertical, der ist aber ziemlich breit und schwimmt da mehr auf schlamm-ein guter schlammreifen sollte also schon maximal 2.1 sein...mein lieblingsreifen für alle bedingungen und im rennen ist der Jimmy-der hat richtig gripp rollt wie der nobby und fährt sich nicht so schnell ab...

also bis demnächst mal wieder


----------



## matsch (22. Januar 2007)

da der waldboden doch immer recht schnell das wassser wegnimmt hab ich auch nicht wirklich nen schlammreifen. fahre zur zeit die explorer (allrounder). sonstige winter habe ich immer den irc mythos genommen. ist bei uns völlig ausreichend und so günstig. und das beste er ist martn getestet!


----------



## Falko1_de (22. Januar 2007)

> fahre zur zeit die explorer


hä? matsch! ich denke, u fährst automatic?

übrigens: schuttabladen verboten, das hier ist ne erbrochene bock-windmühle.
hat sich wohl gar zu  bckig gegen den sturm gestemmt. DENKMAL!


----------



## martn (22. Januar 2007)

ich hab aber im winter zumindestens aufm hinterrad nen irc mudmad, in hiesigen kreisen auch bekannt als 'schaufelradbagger'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (23. Januar 2007)

also ich werde morgen (mittwoch) gegen 16.00 vom spittelplatz den knirschenden boden unter die stollen nehmen-will wer mit?


----------



## Benji (24. Januar 2007)

ich bin leider morgen im kapitalistischen ausland.

das wetter wird aber nun endlich winterlich und ich hab auch ein bißchen lust mal wieder zu fahren.

b


----------



## matsch (25. Januar 2007)

bin auch bald wieder da und da wird mal gefahren    und zuvor luftpumpen.......


----------



## Falko1_de (25. Januar 2007)

> und zuvor luftpumpen.......



bin gestern mit vrderradplatten urch berlin gelatscht und hab dann frustriert gleich 4bar druffjepumpt. plötzlich klemmte die felgenbremse. hab se kaum uffmachnkönn. die felge ist wohl so dünngebremst, dass die kante beidseits komplett nach außen geknickt ist. die 15km zum auto hats jedenfalls nichts ausgemacht, außer dem griff an der bremse, der immer ins leere ging.




*wie lange kann man mit so ner felge noch innerstadtrumschlampm?*
fragt _euer bergabschieber_


----------



## matsch (25. Januar 2007)

mensch falko mach kein mist. wenn es das ding richtig aufreizt bügelste nur mit der nase die strasse.....


----------



## Benji (26. Januar 2007)

mit sowas würde ich nich mehr rumfahren. also auswechseln.

b


----------



## steiltyp (26. Januar 2007)

is zwar noch ganzschön kalt-ich könnte mir aber mal wieder ne tour vorstellen...hat jemand bock? so ab 13.00 hätte ich zeit


----------



## steiltyp (27. Januar 2007)

mensch da hab ich mir heut voll den arsch aufgerissen, ganz allein-so ein dummes missgeschick...




aber schön war's so im pulverschnee und sonne


----------



## Benji (31. Januar 2007)

da hier nüscht los ist, will ich mich doch mal bereit erklären hier mal den fred hochzuheben.

schöne grüße an alle leser und biker.

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (1. Februar 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> da hier nüscht los ist, will ich mich doch mal bereit erklären hier mal den fred hochzuheben.
> 
> b



 fein.. und.. nun ja... überrascht vom (im vergleich zu karl-marx-stadt herrlich milden) jenaer wetter würd ich mich dann doch bereit erklären am WE mal ne unvernünftige - äh: gemäßigte invalidenrunde zu rollern ... wenn du also bock hast und ein kleines fünkchen restmotivation mobilisieren kannst... du weißt schon


----------



## Benji (2. Februar 2007)

oha, na jetzt werd ich aber hellhörig. wann soll das ganze denn starten??


b


----------



## LilaQ (2. Februar 2007)

Mmhh..also das mit der "Invalidenrunde" hört sich ganz gut an- auch wenn der Himmel nicht mehr ganz so sonnig ist wie gestern, hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust ne Runde um Jena zu fahren. Morgen 10Uhr oder 14Uhr?

Grüße
Norman


----------



## steiltyp (2. Februar 2007)

ich würde auch wieder rollern...bin für 16.00 treffpunkt Arbeitsamt

@hasi: wieso fit? du machst doch grundlage...ich bin schon viel weiter ; )


----------



## c2hasi (2. Februar 2007)

Ich starte morgen früh auf ne kleine Runde nach Saalfeld et back avec le mountainbike etwa 5 Std. geplant. Start 10 Uhr Petersenplatz. Wer Lust hat und dementsprechend fit ist....


----------



## Hupert (2. Februar 2007)

@ benji: ja... überredet... eigentlich bin ich ja nur neugierig auf die nummer mit dem hinterrad   ich bin samstag ab ca 17 uhr und sonntag ab 14 uhr beschäftigt... jeweils vorher von mir aus gern. wenn du möchtest, dann meld dich nochmal per icq- oder ich lass dir über selbiges mal meine handynummer zukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (3. Februar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> @ benji: ja... überredet... eigentlich bin ich ja nur neugierig auf die nummer mit dem hinterrad   ich bin samstag ab ca 17 uhr und sonntag ab 14 uhr beschäftigt... jeweils vorher von mir aus gern. wenn du möchtest, dann meld dich nochmal per icq- oder ich lass dir über selbiges mal meine handynummer zukommen.



Das ich mich mal selbst zitiere 

Meine Süße... wechsel doch bitte den Account bevor du das nächste mal postest...  

Bis Sonntag...


----------



## Benji (3. Februar 2007)

also ich bin 16uhr am arbeitsamt.

b


----------



## beastly (3. Februar 2007)

Zunächst entschuldige ich mich, obigen Beitrag vom falschen Accout aus gepostet zu haben - und damit den armen Hupert in Verbindung mit dem Wort "Invalidenrunde" erwähnt zu haben ;-)  
Also zur Korrektur: der Benji hat sich soeben bereit erklärt mit mir ne (so genannte gemäßigte) Runde Richtung Stern zu fahren. Treffpunkt: morgen um 10 am Johannistor. Betonung liegt auf gemäßigt. Alle, die ebenfalls verletzungsbedingt ne ruhigere Kugel schieben müssen, sind herzlich eingeladen. 
Ebenfalls alle, die halbmotiviert, halbfit oder, wie der Benji, einfach nur mitleidig und geduldig sind


----------



## Hupert (3. Februar 2007)

beastly schrieb:


> Zunächst entschuldige ich mich, obigen Beitrag vom falschen Accout aus gepostet zu haben - und damit den armen Hupert in Verbindung mit dem Wort "Invalidenrunde" erwähnt zu haben
> Also zur Korrektur: der Benji hat sich soeben bereit erklärt mit mir ne (so genannte gemäßigte) Runde Richtung Stern zu fahren. Treffpunkt: morgen um 10 am Johannistor. Betonung liegt auf gemäßigt. Alle, die ebenfalls verletzungsbedingt ne ruhigere Kugel schieben müssen, sind herzlich eingeladen.
> Ebenfalls alle, die halbmotiviert, halbfit oder, wie der Benji, einfach nur mitleidig und geduldig sind



halbmotiviert, halbfit, invalitär... klingt ja eigentlich schon, als ob das was für mich wäre  Und Entschuldigungen werden ausschließlich morgen Abend und vor allem persönlich entgegen genommen.

Viel Spass


----------



## martn (3. Februar 2007)

bin demnächst übrigens auch ma wieder im lande. muss ma noch überlegen, welches bike ich mitbringe... ^^


----------



## Benji (3. Februar 2007)

also da es ja heut etwas spontan ablief bin ich doch recht zufrieden, war ne nette runde. sind ziegenhain hoch dann drauf auf die hori und richtung lobdeburg, am fürstenbrunnen haben uns die hälfte der leute verlassen.
kurz vor der lobdeburg fing es dann auch an zu regnen und es wurde schon unangenehm dunkel.
dann fix runter und über den radweg heim. eigentlich nix spektakuläres, aber für mich nach 3 wochen bike abstinenz schön geil mal wieder die hori langzufliegen.












b


----------



## Cubeflizer (3. Februar 2007)

Ich muss auch sagen das es eine schöne Runde war.
Perfekt wäre sie gewesen wenn es noch etwas länger hellgewesen wäre und es zu schon nicht angefangen hätte mit nieseln

MfG
Cubeflizer

@Benji: was waren das eigentlich für Pedale die du das hast (ist mir jetzt im nachhinein noch eingefallen)


----------



## Benji (3. Februar 2007)

xpedo is ein ableger von wellgo, an sich nicht schlecht, klein, kaum schmutzanfällig, also ich hatte bis jetzt wenig probleme, wiegen glaub ich 315g, und kosten nicht die welt, im gegensatz zu anderen.

b


----------



## matsch (3. Februar 2007)

ohh der thread bewegt sich wieder... 
was der martn ist da?  mensch junge du musst dich mal früher ankündigen.  ich kann leider morgen nicht ich geh in den thüwald biken. 
@benji: deine pedalen


----------



## Benji (3. Februar 2007)

lies doch ma richtig, ein bier getrunken und schon nich mehr lesen können, der martn is die tage mal wieder im lande.
ja, die pedale hast du ja auch, stimmt. das spricht für ihre güte. ;-)

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (3. Februar 2007)

Um welche Pedale geht es denn nun genau? Wenn ihr hier schon die Leute gierig macht, dann postet doch bitte auch warum  Ich such ja noch was mit roten Eloxalteilen... die in Frage kommen CB kommen aber eigentlich so überhaupt nicht in Frage...


----------



## steiltyp (3. Februar 2007)

ich hatte auch meinen spaß bei der fahrt-sone richtige runde wars ja am ende leider nich-der rückweg geht auch schöner...
ich fahr an meinem trainingsrad rote wellgo-treter die waren schön billsch und sind auch so 330g-aber eben nur gepulvert oder so-kein eloxal
um dem technikgebrabbl mal wieder ein ende zu bereiten-jedem seine pedale und ab und aufsteigen, sowie treten muss gehn...beim fahren sieht man sie außerdem sowieso nich...


----------



## beastly (3. Februar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> halbmotiviert, halbfit, invalitär... klingt ja eigentlich schon, als ob das was für mich wäre



mag sein, aber dafür bist du nicht mitleidig und erst recht nicht geduldig


----------



## Meridateufel (4. Februar 2007)

Also ich fand die runde auch ziemlich geil, nur hab ich bemerkt das ich noch viel trainieren muss ... 
@Benji:
hoffe wir fahren öfters ma zusammen ;-)


----------



## Benji (4. Februar 2007)

so die invalidenrunde ist geschichte, war dann doch nicht ganz so invalidenlastig, aber war trotzdem schick.

der weg führte zum stern, cospoth, pösen, milda, kahla (wo es lecker döner gab  )

zahlen: 62,8km, 3:30h fahrzeit.

respekt auch an beastly, die echt gut durchgehalten hat (die anderen beiden glaubten nicht, das du in letzter zeit wenig rad gefahren bist, und fragen sich was passiert, wenn du regelmäßig fährst ) 













mfg der b


----------



## beastly (4. Februar 2007)

QUOTE=Meridateufel;3415695] 
@Benji:
hoffe wir fahren öfters ma zusammen ;-)[/QUOTE]

Wie können Leute sowas schreiben?   Sind die noch bei Verstand? Ich sag nur: einmal und nie wieder! (.. ähm.. zumindest nicht, bis der Muskelkater weg ist...   )

Mh ja, Benji.. Invalidenrunde ist vorbei. Aber irgendwie dachte ich, dass das so heißt, weil man vorher Invalide ist. Nun... geht offenbar auch andersrum... 

Knie macht seltsamerweise keinen Terror... das ist wahrscheinlich so geschockt, dass es nichtmal mehr weh tun kann. Vielleicht morgen, wenn es das Geschehene verarbeitet hat.  

Irgendwie haben mein Knie und ich uns unter "ruhiger Runde" und "ich bring mal nen Kumpel mit, der auch ab und zu ein bisschen Rad fährt" was anderes vorgestellt 
Aber war sehr schön, auch wenn es dann doch etwas weniger gemäßigt war, als gedacht... oder gerade deshalb...  danke nochmal


----------



## martn (4. Februar 2007)

mensch, wasn bei euch los. soviele neue gesichter auf den bildern... und sogar frauen auf 29.5ern. unglaublich, jena boomt! aber büschn wenig kopfbedeckungen sind auf den letzten bildern zu sehen, das is nich sehr tugendhaft.


----------



## Benji (5. Februar 2007)

also wegen der kopfbedeckungen kann ich nix für, ich trag immer helm.

wegen dem gemächlich und so, also ich bin wie gesagt auch das erste mal mit den zwei typen unterwegs gewesen, ich wußte das die schon recht viel fahren, aber das es dann so "ausartet" ;-)

nuja, schön das das knie keine mucken macht, hoffentlich bleibt das so.

b


----------



## matsch (5. Februar 2007)

So bin zurück aus dem Thüringer Wald und ich muss sagen.. es war toll ;-)
Der letzte Sturm hat seine Wirkung gezeigt und so kam ich mir teilweise vor wie nen Crosser der mehr sein Rad schultert als fahrt....

@hupert: warum nicht einfach die Pedale demontieren.. und ab zum eloxieren bringen?

*Will morgen nach der Arbeit (ca. 17:15) ne Runde fahren.* Treffpunkt Spittelplatz. Lampe sollte man mitbringen und möglichst auch nen Helm  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (5. Februar 2007)

matsch schrieb:


> @hupert: warum nicht einfach die Pedale demontieren.. und ab zum eloxieren bringen?



Naja, so einfach ist das nicht. Die wenigsten Teile an den gängigen Pedalen sind der Haltbarkeit zuliebe aus Alu. Wenn du dann doch noch was aus hast kommt es auf die Legierungsszusammensetzung an was am Ende für nen Farbton rauskommt. Hatte am WE mal ein wenig Hope, Tune (buähhh) und Chris King Zeug in den Griffeln und muss sagen, das die Farbtöne teils doch sehr unterschiedlich aussehen... bei mir würde halt Hope farblich nicht zum Rahmen passen, Tune käme ohnehin nicht Frage und CK triffts fast genau... aber was nen paar CK-Naben kosten weiß sicher jeder hier selbst Weils aber nen Scheiben LRS werden sollte kommt dann halt noch ne anständige (leichte) Bremse dazu... alles in allem derzeit nicht drin...


----------



## matsch (5. Februar 2007)

recht hast du die farbtöne gehen teilweise stark auseinander. naja deshalb einfach nicht zuviel augenmerk auf die optik legen. funktionieren muss es.


----------



## Hupert (5. Februar 2007)

matsch schrieb:


> recht hast du die farbtöne gehen teilweise stark auseinander. naja deshalb einfach nicht zuviel augenmerk auf die optik legen. funktionieren muss es.



Aber das Auge fährt doch mit!!!


----------



## martn (5. Februar 2007)

function follows form!


----------



## Benji (7. Februar 2007)

also dreckig isser geworden der matsch, wie war es anders zu erwarten 

mfg der b


----------



## Meridateufel (8. Februar 2007)

@ beastly 
nja das mit dem verstand is halt so ne sache bei mountainbiker. z.B. mit ner gewissen geschwindigkeit (also ner hohen) die mittlere lang heizen is für außenstehende definitiv verstandlos hingegen für biker normal. also wenn ich dir jetz ne antwort auf die frage geben soll: Ich bins definitiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (8. Februar 2007)

Wo ist eigentlich Till? ... bitte melde dich !


----------



## beastly (8. Februar 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> respekt auch an beastly, die echt gut durchgehalten hat (die anderen beiden glaubten nicht, das du in letzter zeit wenig rad gefahren bist, und fragen sich was passiert, wenn du regelmäßig fährst )



Soso, dann kannst Du ihnen ausrichten: wenn ich öfter fahren würde, dann würde ich in ein paar Wochen die doppelte Strecke in der Hälfte der Zeit fahren. Und zwar auf dem Hinterrad. Und das freihändig!



martn schrieb:


> mensch, wasn bei euch los. soviele neue gesichter auf den bildern... und sogar frauen auf 29.5ern. unglaublich, jena boomt! aber büschn wenig kopfbedeckungen sind auf den letzten bildern zu sehen, das is nich sehr tugendhaft.



Nun ja... wir hatten ja nicht vor, hinzufallen 
Nein, im Ernst... hast schon Recht, aber das ist momentan eher ein finanzielles Problem: Entweder ordentlicher Helm oder neues Bike. 
Ich bin für´s Bike  Dann erst lohnt sich der Helm...   (ähm.... vielleicht... irgendwann ... oder doch ein andermal  )



Meridateufel schrieb:


> @ beastly
> nja das mit dem verstand is halt so ne sache bei mountainbiker. z.B. mit ner gewissen geschwindigkeit (also ner hohen) die mittlere lang heizen is für außenstehende definitiv verstandlos hingegen für biker normal.



@ Meridateufel: Es war nicht ernst gemeint (siehe Kontext). Ich hab nix gegen hohe Geschwindigkeit, ich hab auch nix  gegen die Horizontale... und erst recht nix gegen hohe Geschwindigkeit auf der Horizonalen


----------



## martn (9. Februar 2007)

nuja, aber nen brauchbarer helm is finanziell nich wirkich mit nem neuen bike vergleichbar, ^^ der sollte schon drin sein.


----------



## steiltyp (11. Februar 2007)

ich bin nun wieder da...
@matsch: wie angedeutet war ich boarden in katschberg mit unterbringung in maltaberg auf 1600m in einer holzbeheitzten hütte (selbst zu hacken)
photos http://www.seime.de/Maltatal200702.scr
war eine gelungene abwechslung sodass ich wieder richtig lust aufs bike habe...


----------



## steiltyp (15. Februar 2007)

würde morgen jemand fahren? also freitag gegen 17.00


----------



## martn (18. Februar 2007)

wat is los leude? son geiles wetter hier! ich bin da und will fahren. morgen! trails!


----------



## Benji (18. Februar 2007)

johh, wetter is prima, nur leider hab ich zur zeit mal überhaupt keine zeit auch nur ans radfahren zu denken.
ich hab mächtig mit prüfungen zu schicken, und da is das wetter grad mal richtig kontraproduktiv.
also auf mich musst du verzichten, sorry.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (18. Februar 2007)

boa und ich hatte grad nen mächtigen rückschlag der überwunden geglaubten krankheit...es geht wieder aufwärts, aber morgen kann ich max. wieder ein stückchen rollen-nur zum luftschnappen


----------



## Benji (20. Februar 2007)

also ich würde da mitmachen wollen. mein streß hat sich erledigt, ich darf etwas länger hierbleiben ;-)

also mach mal vorschläge, da du je eher zeitlich gebunden bist.

b


----------



## martn (20. Februar 2007)

na denn morgen ne schöne rudne, würd ich sagen. soll auch wieder so geiles wetter werden. jetz roller ich nochma ne kleine runde in den zeitzgrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (20. Februar 2007)

also ich wäre dabei, muss nur ne zeit klar sein, mir persönlich würde ja so mittag rum liegen, ich wollte nachmittags auf jeden fall mal nach hause tingeln.

b


----------



## martn (20. Februar 2007)

klären wir im laufe des abends, würd ich sagen. hat jemand ne ahnung, ob die b&s leute noch regelßig oder gelegentlich fahren?


----------



## steiltyp (21. Februar 2007)

hat jemand zeit donnerstag eine kleine-wirklich ruhige!-erholungsrunde zu fahren?
ich schlage so um die Mittagszeit vor...


----------



## Benji (21. Februar 2007)

na das klingt doch garnicht verkehrt, machen wir 13uhr spittelplatz????

b


----------



## steiltyp (21. Februar 2007)

jo passt mir...seid ihr heut schon unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## steiltyp (22. Februar 2007)

*zweiter aufruf*

heute (do) *14:00 *straßenbahnhaltestelle spittelplatz


----------



## martn (22. Februar 2007)

jo, wir warn gestern. sind von sro rüber in die kernberge gefahrn. denn hab ich benni noch mit runter in die stadt begleitet und er is heim. ich bin zum kirscht, ne gebrochene speiche wechseln. danach wollte ich in die sonnenberge und da nen büschn in der sonne chillen. zum lange chillen hatte ich aber nich die ruhe, also bin ich noch büschn rumgerollert und hab die cam hier und da mal ins gebüsch gestellt. nach ner abendfüllenden postproduktion is mein videoerstlingswerk dabei rausgekommen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWGqrvJ_CAQ




wie es aussieht, bin ich übrigens noch nen paar tage länger im lande. schaumermal.


----------



## martn (22. Februar 2007)

ob 36/17 geht, hängt davon ab, wieviel saft du in den beinen hast,  ich fahr 36/18 und das passt. gab und gibt aber auch leute, die in jena dicker fahren, von daher könnten 36/17 auch klargehen.
am 1.april kommen diverse leute zum biken (und bier trinken) vorbei, auch nen paar leipziger. da könnteste dich aj vllt anschließen.


----------



## matsch (22. Februar 2007)

schönes ding martn. warste doch aber ganz schön viel auch zu fuss unterwegs. oder kann deine cam schon laufen   ahmmm biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (22. Februar 2007)

und hinterher spaghettitown


----------



## martn (22. Februar 2007)

matsch schrieb:


> schönes ding martn. warste doch aber ganz schön viel auch zu fuss unterwegs. oder kann deine cam schon laufen   ahmmm biken?



wenn die mucke länger gewesen wär, hätt ich noch paar fußsprint und schiebeszenen als abspann drannjepappt, ^^


----------



## steiltyp (22. Februar 2007)

hmmmm-wir haben heut auch noch nen schönes sonnenründchen gedreht...





wenn hier schon der 1.April vorgegriffen wird möchte ich anmerken, dass zu diesem datum die rennsaison losgeht, zummindest für mich mit dem ersten Mitteldeutschlandcuprennen in Goseck-dort ist auch nebenher schöne Landschaft...


----------



## Benji (22. Februar 2007)

ich muss mich mal entschuldigen, mir ist heut was dringendes dazwischen gekommen, konnte auch nicht absagen. sorry nochmal.

aber wenn das wetter so top bleibt würde ich nochmal gern ne runde fahren, also macht mal vorschläge.

b

p.s.: ich hoffe der rücken hält, der hat sich nämlich heut gemeldet :-(

p.s. II: super ding martn, daumen hoch.


----------



## Benji (23. Februar 2007)

leider sagt der rücken heut nein. also ich bin raus.

b


----------



## steiltyp (23. Februar 2007)

jo aber morgen...morgen ist nochmal gutes wetter für mittag bis nachmittag gegeben-danach solls leider regnen 
ich darf auch nochmal schön ruhig ne schöne strecke rollen
also aufi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (24. Februar 2007)

also wer noch bock hat-heute *15.30 vom johannistor*


----------



## steiltyp (2. März 2007)

na da verkriechen sich wohl alle bei dem wetter-aber ich habe die goldenen stunden heut mal wieder genutzt und sonne erhascht...


----------



## Aquafox (8. März 2007)

Hier ist ja auch nichts mehr los.. *tsts*.
Wie schauts bei euch mit ner gepflegten Runde am Wochenende aus?

Frederik


----------



## steiltyp (8. März 2007)

für die welche nicht immer ihr eigenes fahrrad einsauen wollen: *am WE ist der große Cannondale Testbuss beim Kirscht*
ich werd mich morgen mal erkundigen wies genau läuft...


----------



## steiltyp (9. März 2007)

also hier die spezifikationen: samstag 11-18.00 am fuchsturm-gasthaus...


----------



## steiltyp (10. März 2007)

impressionen vom cannondalen auf dem fuchsturm







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/16487/page/1


----------



## Hupert (10. März 2007)

Cannondale??? Ihr schämt euch aber auch für GARNIX oder?


----------



## martn (11. März 2007)

wo sind die bilder vom tossen?


----------



## mc_crasher (11. März 2007)

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet viel Spass mit den Canondale-Bikes! Wie fährt sich so eine Lefty überhaupt?
Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Meridateufel (11. März 2007)

also ich muss sagen dass ich jetz steifigkeitsmäßig keinen unterschied zu meiner R7 bemerkt hab 
von der Dämpfung her naja is sie irgendwie komisch so weich (troz anpassung an gewicht) was sich bei einem race-hardtail jetz nich so gut is meiner meinung nach ...
mfG rAd'N rOll3r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (1. April 2007)

so nachdem das erste rennen dieser saison geschichte ist würde ich morgen gerne eine schöne erholungsrunde drehen
interessenten können bei garantiert schönem wetter strecke und zeit auch weitgehend selbstständig bestimmen
ansonsten muss ich dann eben eine zeit festlegen...


----------



## Aquafox (1. April 2007)

Wenn es nichts allzu heftiges ist, wäre ich dabei. Von der Zeit her schlage ich 12/13 Uhr vor.

Frederik


----------



## steiltyp (1. April 2007)

also was habe ich denn für einen bleibenden eindruck hinterlassen? - ich kann schreiben, dass ich eine erholungstour mache und die jungs denken an was heftiges???!!!

also die zeit ist gut...

treffpunkt johannistor würd ich sagen


----------



## steiltyp (2. April 2007)

so nun steht es fest *12.30 vom Johannistor*


----------



## Hupert (2. April 2007)

Vielleicht quält sich der Forumsopa ja auch mal mit auf ne "Erholungstour"


----------



## _torsten_ (2. April 2007)

steiltyp schrieb:


> so nun steht es fest *12.30 vom Johannistor*



  Was sind das denn für Zeiten? 
Dienstags 12.30 Uhr - da müssen "Normalsterbliche" arbeiten.


----------



## geniusrc10 (2. April 2007)

@steiltier
glückwunsch zum 1. platz. das läßt ja für die saison hoffen. 
ich bin mit meinem 6. platz bei hobby senioren A zufrieden, auch wenn es der 4. hätte sein können.
bin noch schön nach ef gefahren. saale und ilmradweg, dann noch den ettersberg mitgenommen, dornen eingefahren. schleichender plattfuß, aber mit gefühlten 1,5 bar bis ef geschafft, dank rückenwind.

@benji
komissar zufall war grad da und war von deiner übersetzung begeistert.

@alle
wo sind ostern mtb/rennradrennen, die nicht allzuweit weg sind. hat jemand tips?


----------



## KommissarZufall (2. April 2007)

geniusrc10 schrieb:


> @benji
> komissar zufall war grad da und war von deiner übersetzung begeistert.



ey, hier wird nich gepetzt. geh dich ma lieber um deine kunden kümmern  

nee, benji...bis ich deine 42:18 treten kann, brauch ich nochn paar km...deswegen ma nen fetten respekt dafür


----------



## Benji (2. April 2007)

@kommisar: nüscht zu danken, aber weeßt doch das das nur mein stadtrad is 
dafür hälst du ja den rennsteigrekord, was ich ebenso mit respekt sehe.

@benno: na da musst du wohl noch was für die sprintfähigkeit machen ;-)
aber trotzdem als marathon legende in nem cc rennen vorne mitmischen will schon was heißen

@torsten: tja, deswegen is jena auch ne studentenstadt und außerdem ist es montag 

@falko,till,frederik: war ne schicke tour mit lecker essen 

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (2. April 2007)

jojo war schick heut *Fotos*
@zufall: meine letzten schulferien...
@benno: na das ist ja was - also ich kann vor und nach dem rennen keine strecken mehr fahren... 
um ostern bin ich zur bundesliga am 14., aber soviel xc willste dann wohl doch nich?
achso ich hab hier nen für mich unerklärlich defektes lenkerlockout an der psylo, sieht man sich mal, wo ich die gabel mal bei dir abgeben könnte?
@benji: ich werd morgen schwimmen und saunieren - tjaaa erholung ebend

so bis denn mal wieder


----------



## nirekib (3. April 2007)

Hi,

muss mich auch mal wieder hier melden. Betrachten wir doch den Winter mal als erledigt -- dann kann ich ja jetzt auch wieder regelmässig fahr; jaja, ich seh schon, ich falle damit eindeutig in die Kategorie Schönwetterfahrer ;-) 

Trotzdem: Hat jemand Lust, auf ne kleine, gemütliche Runde ? Ich würde sagen 18 Uhr, Treffpunkt hinterm Bahnhof (Taxischleife). 

Katrin


----------



## Benji (4. April 2007)

also heut soll um 15uhr ne runde vom johannistor aus gehn, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe.

b


----------



## geniusrc10 (10. April 2007)

fährt jemand aus der gegend am 22.04. zum kellerwald mara und könnte mich gegen fahrtkostenbeteiligung mitnehmen?
gruß


----------



## geniusrc10 (13. April 2007)

kenne die runde vom arn mara am 10.06.
sonntag ab 12.00 wenn ich aus dem koma erwacht bin, könnte ich mir vorstellen die runde zu fahren 34 km 1000 hm.


----------



## steiltyp (23. April 2007)

so nachdem ich mein spezielles training wieder hinter mich gebracht habe bin ich nun wieder freigestellt...
bedeutet, dass ich mich freuen würde nun mit allen auswanderern, nebenbeiradlern und vollprofis ne runde fahren zu dürfen...

morgen gehts bei mir ab 17.00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lise01 (25. April 2007)

Hi, 

Ich wollte morgen, Do., mal ne lockere Runde drehen. So gegen 12.00 o. 12.15 Uhr würde ich losfahren. 
Wenn jemand Lust hat, kann er ja mal schreiben.

Sepp


----------



## geniusrc10 (26. April 2007)

will jemand am samstag 14.30 uhr oder am sonntag 12.00 uhr mit mir die strecke vom arn mara abfahren?

wer ist am 01. 05. beim ezf in kaltennordheim?
@benji: gib mir mal noch ein paar tips dafür... kopf runter und treten oder so?!

gruß benno


----------



## beißschwein (27. April 2007)

ja servus. also ich bin fürs woende ausgeplant.

wechen kaltennordheim: strecke is recht heftig, sprich wenig flach, windanfällig. geht halt aus dem ort leicht ansteigend raus, wird dann steil, so bissi was über 10% dann abfahrtund flach durch ortschaften, zum wendepunkt geht es nochmal ordentlich hoch, ca. 2km oder so, schätze 8% oder so. in oepfershausen ist wendepunkt und dann gehts die gleiche strecke wieder zurück. sonst gibts da nich viel zu sagen, außer das man schon feste treten sollte um vorn dabei zu sein, gestartet wird glaub ich in 30sek abständen.

mfg der b


----------



## Benji (27. April 2007)

sorry, also ich sitz hier in der uni bibliothek und hab einfach geschrieben, möcht mal wissen wer beißschwein ist, krass.

nuja, wollt das nur richtig stellen, der benji hat den beitrag geschrieben.

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (29. April 2007)

so ich bin erstma wieder da und würd die woche über gern mal nen paar lustige runden drehen... bis dann nächstes we wieder rennen ist

@benji: beißschwein passt doch auch


----------



## KommissarZufall (30. April 2007)

ey,benno....haste dich eigentlich schon für die mad east challenge angemeldet? wenn nicht, sieh mal zu....für das ganze wochenende natürlich! sonst kamma ja nich in ruhe nen bierchen trinken
es wird sogar gemunkelt, dass du dein marin-stahl auf singlespeed umrüstest...wär ja mal endlich nen adäquater einsatzzweck für den schönen rahmen

man sieht sich^^


----------



## geniusrc10 (2. Mai 2007)

ich hab die mad east schon in gedanken abgeschrieben. an so brückentagen und langen wochenenden is hier immer hölle. vor allem zu dieser jahreszeit. 
singlespeeder werd ich bestimmt nicht, will ja nicht so ne waden wie du kriegen...
hab ja erst am sonntag beim ezf in kaltennordheim versagt.
zur mad east komme ich maximal sonntag, wenn sich eine mfg anbietet. aber wenn dann mitm fully, weil leichter und scheibenbremsen.
so werd jetzt noch ein radel zsmschrauben und mir ein bierchen dazu aufmachen. war grade ne runde döllberg, erletor, adlersberg, alte poststr. runter usw...
gruß ausm wald


----------



## Starbucks (3. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit zusamme,

ich hab mal eine technische Frage an euch.
Ich hab zur Zeit einen FSA XC300 Laufradsatz (knappes Jahr alt) und könnte ihn gegen einen Mavic Crossmax Enduro Laufradsatz (3 Jahre alt, ca.3000km) tauschen. Hauptgrund für den Tausch wäre das ich beim FSA kein Tubeless fahren kann.
Würdet ihr Tauschen?

Mfg


----------



## Benji (3. Mai 2007)

ich kenn leider keine der laufradsätze wirklich, aber eine ein jahr alten gegen einen drei jahre alten tauschen, nur wegen tubeless, dass würde ich nich machen. iegt aber sicher auch dran das ich kein tubeless fahre bzw. fahren will.

mfg der b


----------



## maasXC (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo. Habe mich gerade im Forum angemeldet, bin aber schon seit längerer Zeit im Raum Jena auf den Trails. Suche noch nach Gleichgesinnten um ab und zu mal ein Ründchen zu drehen. Wie sieht es aus?

Gruß, Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdaale (7. Mai 2007)

maasXC schrieb:


> Hallo. Habe mich gerade im Forum angemeldet, bin aber schon seit längerer Zeit im Raum Jena auf den Trails. Suche noch nach Gleichgesinnten um ab und zu mal ein Ründchen zu drehen. Wie sieht es aus?
> 
> Gruß, Marko



Hi, das geht mir ähnlich. Könnte man es nicht schaffen einen regelmäßigen Termin zu etablieren an dem man sich zum Biken trifft?
Zum Beispiel jeden Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr, Treffpunkt XY oder so was....

Gruss Jan


----------



## Hupert (7. Mai 2007)

Starbucks schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusamme,
> 
> ich hab mal eine technische Frage an euch.
> Ich hab zur Zeit einen FSA XC300 Laufradsatz (knappes Jahr alt) und könnte ihn gegen einen Mavic Crossmax Enduro Laufradsatz (3 Jahre alt, ca.3000km) tauschen. Hauptgrund für den Tausch wäre das ich beim FSA kein Tubeless fahren kann.
> ...



Du kannst bestenfalls versuchen den FSA zu nem guten Preis zu veräußern. Aber gegen nen wiederum 3 Jahren alten Systemlaufradsatz zu tauschen nur weil du Tubeless (warum auch immer) fahren willst... das würde ich lassen. Es sollte sich auch nen neuer Crossmax zu nem vernünftigen Preis in der Gegend auftun lassen...


----------



## steiltyp (7. Mai 2007)

hy an alle, die mal wieder biken wollen... schreibt doch mal wann ihr zeit habt, vielleicht sieht man sich - ich würd schon mal wieder ne gruppenrunde drehen
ist doch direkter das flexibel zu klären dafür gibts das forum


----------



## cdaale (8. Mai 2007)

Ich würde morgen Abend (ca. 18.00 Uhr) ne Runde (2h) drehen wollen. Mal sehen ob das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt.

Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Benji (8. Mai 2007)

na dann halten wir doch einfach mal mittwoch 18uhr am arbeitsamt fest, oder was meint ihr????

mfg der b


----------



## cdaale (8. Mai 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> na dann halten wir doch einfach mal mittwoch 18uhr am arbeitsamt fest, oder was meint ihr????
> 
> mfg der b



Bin dabei.


----------



## Benji (8. Mai 2007)

ich hoffe das wetter spielt mit, weil bei regen hab ich nich so bock.

mfg der b


----------



## Hupert (8. Mai 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> ich hoffe das wetter spielt mit, weil bei regen hab ich nich so bock.
> 
> mfg der b



Pussy!  Ich hab wenigstens die Ausrede um die Zeit auf Arbeit zu sitzen...


----------



## maasXC (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo würde heute gern mitfahren, kann aber noch nicht genau sagen, ob ich es bis 18 Uhr schaffe. Der Termin steht noch? Ich gebe dann heute Nachmittag nochmal Bescheid...

Gruß, Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdaale (9. Mai 2007)

maasXC schrieb:


> Hallo würde heute gern mitfahren, kann aber noch nicht genau sagen, ob ich es bis 18 Uhr schaffe. Der Termin steht noch? Ich gebe dann heute Nachmittag nochmal Bescheid...
> 
> Gruß, Marko



Also ich bin da.


----------



## maasXC (9. Mai 2007)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## steiltyp (9. Mai 2007)

ich musste heut nochmal speziell ran würde morgen do. aber auf alle fälle mal wieder was "lustiges" fahren...
wenn man wieder abends will würde sich anbieten gleich mit de leuts beim radnroll im steinweg 19.00 zu starten


----------



## geniusrc10 (9. Mai 2007)

@benji und konsorten:
was fahren wir/ihr/ich am 20.05.?
altenberg/harz
oder mad east
ich kann nur sonntag, wegen arbeit usw.
brauch halt auch jemand, mit dem ich hinkomme als autoloser mensch.
fahre jetzt am wochenende erst mal fränkische schweiz mara in hollfeld.
gruß


----------



## felixr87 (9. Mai 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> mittwoch 18uhr am arbeitsamt


ach ihr wart das also..
bin aufm heimweg da zufällig an euch vorbeigefahren (schwarz-gelbes bike, rot/weiß/schwarzer helm..). werd mal öfters hier reingucken, vielleicht passt ja mal dass man zusammen fährt.


----------



## Benji (10. Mai 2007)

@benno: uhh also mad east würde mich schon reizen, ich bin mir aber noch nich so genau sicher, 25eu kostet startgebühr + 5 eu nachmelde, ich frag den matze nochmal,ob der mit will, würde sicher spritkostenmäßig besser machen. wir quatschen da am besten nochmal.

@rest:war ne schicke runde gestern, bis auf den platten und der komisch luftlose vorderreifen, aber naja passiert. ich denke das können wir wiederholen, und 18uhr is ja an sich keine schlechte zeit, da es ja eh länger hell bleibt.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (10. Mai 2007)

boing! ick schlag am samstach in der heimat auf. wer hat bock, am sonntach ne rund ezu drehen?
immernoch ungeklärt bleibt soweit die frage, ob ich das hartebeest mitbringe oder teile auftreibe, um das heimatbike fit zu kriegen (hat zufällig jemand ne kurbel mit kompakt lochkreis über).


----------



## Fetzi * (10. Mai 2007)

moin !!
nicht wundern ... ja ich wohne in wolfsburg ( niedersachsen ) , aber meine wurzeln sind im wunderschönen jena ! ( gell )

Jetzt mein anliegen !
mein Bruder ( wohnt noch in jena ) und ich wollen ab dem ca 16.7.07 eine woche nach winterberg fahren , und da wir uns eine ferienwohnung mieten wollten wäre die option das noch leute ( wieviel muss man dann sehen ) mitkönnten . 
somit wäre die finanzielle belastung auch nicht so groß . 
noch ein paar nähere fakten dazu :
ferienwohnung ca 600 euro die woche .. grob geschätzt !
start in jena und zurück nach jena 
wir fahren hobbymässig leichten cc , FR , und ein bisschen DH
ich fahre ein Proceed Fst Pro , mein bruder n jekyl 800 mit ner lefty
wer interesse hat ( auch nur um uns in jena mal zu treffen ) ... BITTE posten
( icq von meinem bruder kann ich euch auch geben )
axo !!! wir haben beide autos ... transport würde also auch klappen !!!!!

edit : http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=17528


----------



## steiltyp (10. Mai 2007)

also heut hats ja leider nich geklappt mit ner gemeinsamen runde - aber morgen vielleicht?
@martn: also ich bin leider das we in sebnitz zum mdc - da wär dresden näher gewesen...
@fetzi:hmm winterberg wird bestimm klasse - ich hab leider nich die zeit und bin auch eher xc-race orientiert, aber dein angebot find ich klasse - sehr aufgeschlossen


----------



## cdaale (10. Mai 2007)

Ich bin erst kommende Woche wieder im Lande.
@Benji: Yep, hat spaß gemacht. Kurz, knackig - genau wie ich es mag 

Können wir kommende Woche gerne wiederholen.

Grusse


----------



## martn (13. Mai 2007)

sebnitz is sogar sächsische hochschulmeisterschaft. da sind einige leute am start, die ich kenne. aber cc is nüscht für mich. hab ja generell nich mehr so den bock auf wettkämpfe. ich will einfach nur biken und spass haben, ^^

so auch morgen. wie siehts aus, keiner?


----------



## steiltyp (13. Mai 2007)

also wenn du mit morgen montag meinst bin ich dabei... so ab 17.00 gehts

jo also sebnitz war schon schick - anspruchsvolle strecke
hab aber nur einen mit starrem singlespeeder gesehen - komplett schwarz surley und thomson usw. kennste den?


----------



## martn (13. Mai 2007)

jop, das is der micha




wenn das offiziell vom bdr war, is er regelwidrig gestartet (große räder).

mit morgen meinte ich gestern den tag der jetzt heute is. weil sich keiner gemeldet hat war ich nur kurz ne hausrunde drehen. war ekelhaft schwül.

morgen mussich in jena paar andere sachen erledigen, kein zeitfenster zum biken.

/edit: das bild is ja riesig, hab ma nen link mit thumbnail draus gemacht...


----------



## KommissarZufall (13. Mai 2007)

@martn: war ja klar, dass du die regelwidrigkeit gleich wieder erwähnen musst. vorteile wird er aber trotzdem nicht gehabt haben...

@steiltyp: war auch da. welches rennen biste denn gefahren? vielleicht habbich dich dann sogar aufm foto drauf...


----------



## maasXC (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

werde morgen (Dienstag) so gegen 18 Uhr zu einer kleinen Runde starten. Wie sieht's aus, kommt jemand mit?

Gruß, Marko


----------



## steiltyp (14. Mai 2007)

@kommissar: ich fahr dieses jahr junioren lizenz - war der mit dem gelben helm (das ist meist das auffälligste merkmal)

@maasxc: könnte klappen bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KommissarZufall (14. Mai 2007)

also vom elite/lizenz rennen hab ich etliche fotos gemacht. gleichma durchgucken. aber jemanden außer dir mit gelben helm kenn ich schonmal^^

edith fragt: startnummer 13?


----------



## steiltyp (14. Mai 2007)

ehhhm ok gelber stradivarius
und nummer 151 goob ich


----------



## geniusrc10 (14. Mai 2007)

die runde vom arnstadtmarathon kann man am so den 20.05. um 10.00 uhr abfahren und mo den 21. um 17.30 uhr. öffentliche vorführung.

war am we zum fränkische schweiz mara. ich weiß nicht, ob ich am nächsten sonntag altenau oder altenberg fahren soll und will. weite anreise usw. 
in ilmenau gibt es ein kleines bzf sonntag den 20. um 9.30 gabelbachtal hoch nach allzunah. getrennte wertung für mtb und rennrad. die letzten jahre waren wohl nur so an die 25 leute am start. ist vielleicht das einfachste und billigste und man kann mit dem rad heimfahren.

was geht am "männertag"?

gruß benno


----------



## KommissarZufall (14. Mai 2007)

geniusrc10 schrieb:


> am nächsten sonntag altenau oder altenberg



sieh zu, dass du nach altenberg kommst!


----------



## steiltyp (14. Mai 2007)

also um mal wieder zum lokalen biken zu kommen - ich würde am dienstag mitmachen - wo solls denn starten?


----------



## Benji (15. Mai 2007)

@benno: wechen mad east hab ich auf deine mail geantwortet. ich weeß och noch nicht was ich machen soll, männertag bin ich aber schon ausgebucht.

@till: ich weeß nur das der sven ab 19uhr vom laden aus los will, ich werde da aber sicher keine zeit finden um mitzukommen.

mfg der b


----------



## Fetzi * (15. Mai 2007)

ohh ..... 
keiner der noch lust hätte nach winterberg mitzukommen ???

das angebot war wirklich ernst gemeint !

P.s. Sabotiert eigentlich immernoch die Wandergruppe " Paul Patzer " die trails ..?

gruss aus dem " herrlich " flachen Niedersachsen 
Fetzi


----------



## maasXC (15. Mai 2007)

Treffpunkt wie gehabt 18 Uhr am Arbeitsamt.

Marko


----------



## steiltyp (15. Mai 2007)

also man könnte dann auch beim RadnRoll vom Steinweg mitfahrn (19.00), wenn der benji recht hat
kommt natürlich drauf an wie knapp du mit der zeit dran bist
dann sollte der regen auch garantiert durchgezogen sein und der boden wieder etwas trockener - so wie ich das niederschlagsradar interpretiere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maasXC (15. Mai 2007)

Bin dabei. Also dann 19:00 am Rad'n'Roll...


----------



## steiltyp (15. Mai 2007)

ju supi
bis denn


----------



## KommissarZufall (21. Mai 2007)

so. mad east is geschichte. scheeeen wars. meine beine spür ich auch wieder
benno, hab dich gar nicht gesehen. zumindestens warst du nicht hinter mir  

bin ab do/fr mal wieder für 1.5 wochen in suhl, dann kömma ja mal ne schöne runde drehn

bis dahin


----------



## geniusrc10 (21. Mai 2007)

war beim bzf in ilmenau.
3. platz
sehen uns in suhl


----------



## maasXC (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

startet ihr heute wieder 19:00 Uhr am Rad'n'Roll? Weiß selbst noch nicht, ob ich Zeit habe. Wäre aber u. U. dabei.

Gruß, Marko


----------



## steiltyp (22. Mai 2007)

ich weeß ooch nich genau... aber ich fahre entweder jetzt noch am nachmittag oder ich warte die hitze ab und komme einfach 19 uhr hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maasXC (22. Mai 2007)

Hi,

schaffe es heute doch nicht mehr. Die Hitze ist im Übrigen ja jetzt vorbei ;-).

Marko


----------



## matsch (29. Mai 2007)

So nun soll auch mal in Jena ein Event steigen: 1. Rad'n Roll Bike Marathon 2007

Mehr Infos auf der Homepage. Wird aber sicher ein Marathon mit Waldautobahnen werden, da ja die Naturschutzfront in Jena doch recht stark ist.... 


Ach ja ab jetzt kann ich auch mal wieder Biken... bin nun wieder in Jena tätig!


----------



## martn (30. Mai 2007)

jo, davon habich heute auch gehört. dachdem ich die strecke mal gedanklich abgefahren bin, is das nahezu einhundertprozent autobahngebolze mit 0% singletrackanteil. in kombination mit der relativ kurzen distanz is das absolut nichts für mich. aber is wurscht, weil ich an dem wochenende in sondershausen guter musik huldige...

aber ich finds dufte, dass sich mal jemand aufrafft und in jena was auf die beine stellt!


----------



## lise01 (30. Mai 2007)

Hi, 

hat jemand Lust morgen, gegen 12:00 Uhr eine kleine Runde zu drehen (in Jena)?

Sepp


----------



## steiltyp (1. Juni 2007)

Hi, hat heut (freitag) abend jemand lust eine entspannungsrunde zu drehen?

aber bitte bitte nicht rasen, nach der gestrigen tour muss ich einfach mal die beine ausschütteln


----------



## Benji (1. Juni 2007)

das das von dir kommt hätte ich nicht gedacht, ich kann nich, bin ja wandern, alkso aufgepasst ab 18uhr sind ca. 850 leute auf der hori richtung wogau und kunitzburg unterwegs.

b


----------



## steiltyp (1. Juni 2007)

tja wandern geht leider nich - das ist sowieso nich so mein ding und die füße tun doch noch etwas weh...

ist schon wieder ein wichtiges event? oder hast du nur mal alle deine freunde eigeladen? oder gibts was kostenlos?


----------



## Benji (1. Juni 2007)

horizontalwanderung. 100km am stück, kennste doch, is heute und morgen.

b


----------



## steiltyp (1. Juni 2007)

achsooo jaja kennich - aber sowas fährt man doch mit dem rad...

morge haste demnach auch keine zeit bzw. keinen mut mehr zum radeln?


----------



## Cubeflizer (1. Juni 2007)

also ich hätte lust auf eine Tour 
vor allem wenn das mit dem ruhig ernst gemeint ist
die Tour mit Sven gestern habe ich mir auch nicht so einfach gemacht ...

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (1. Juni 2007)

so morgen (samstag) ginge bei mir auch nochmal, aber um die mittagszeit...


----------



## steiltyp (11. Juni 2007)

morgen geht wieder was... also dienstag 10.00 vom spittelplatz


----------



## steiltyp (20. Juni 2007)

schwupps bin ich wieder da... aber hier hab ich ja nischt verpasst...

hat morgen wer bock?????
loslos


----------



## Benji (21. Juni 2007)

also ich schon.

mein vorschlag is 15uhr arbeitsamt.

b


----------



## Benji (25. Juni 2007)

servus, morgen soll mal wieder ne tour gehn, zeit gegen 1745 am arbeitsamt.

mfg der b


----------



## matsch (26. Juni 2007)

Ok wenn das Wetter passt bin ich am Amt!
BYe
MAtthias


----------



## matsch (5. Juli 2007)

Unser Forum ist auch wieder etwas eingeschlafen??? Aber warscheinlich gehen alle nur biken. Fährt jemand am WE beim Marathon mit? Es wird so mit 100Fahrern gerechnet....


----------



## geniusrc10 (5. Juli 2007)

bin grad faul und seit sonntag nicht mehr gefahren. muß auch mal ein rennfreies wochenende machen. wenn ich natürlich nicht schlafen kann, komm ich eventuell vielleicht doch rübergeschnickt. 
matsch, du hast wolf jurkschat versägt - der hat früher mal in seifen die langstrecke gewonnen und auch in frauenwald. respekt.
gruß


----------



## Benji (5. Juli 2007)

matsch is unser neue forumsheld.da hat er sich ne ganz schöne hausnummer verpasst mit dem ding in neuhaus, respekt.

ich bin auch schon seit sonntag nicht mehr auf dem radl gesessen, und am sonntag ist fockeberg-bergzeitfahren,zum glück nur 850m,sollte mir liegen 

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (5. Juli 2007)

matsch schrieb:


> Unser Forum ist auch wieder etwas eingeschlafen??? Aber warscheinlich gehen alle nur biken. Fährt jemand am WE beim Marathon mit? Es wird so mit 100Fahrern gerechnet....



Bin dabei, es sei denn es gießt in Strömen. Bei rund 100 Startern dürfte selbst ich es mal unter die ersten 100 schaffen 
Gibt es irgendwo ein Höhenprofil ? Der Anstieg am Fürstenbrunnen soll ziemlich eklig sein.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Benji (5. Juli 2007)

http://www.jenaerradverein.de/cross-tria-hoehenprofil-50km.jpg

da isses.

der anstieg zum fürstenbrunnen is nich das ding, eher das stück von gut 400m danach ;-)

b


----------



## Fetzi * (5. Juli 2007)

hidiho ..
bin ab dem 16 juli mal wieder im schönen jene , vielleicht kann man ja mal ne kleene tour machen , mitn bisschen FR drin ....

schöne tage noch !


----------



## tvaellen (5. Juli 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> der anstieg zum fürstenbrunnen is...entnehmen kann. Lassen wir uns überraschen :D


----------



## Pharell (5. Juli 2007)

Tag Leute

Bin zu 98% in Jena auch dabei aber hab kein Plan wie die Strecke ist.

Könnte mir jmd schreiben ob es spektakuläre Stellen oder ähnliches gibt?
Von welchen genauen Problem wird weiter oben "Hauptproblem" gesprochen? 

Dankedanke


----------



## steiltyp (5. Juli 2007)

das "hauptproblem" besteht aus einem steilen stück des anstieges - wird so 18% haben...
aber dieses problem wird wohl aus dem mangel an problemen geboren... ; )
die strecke hat nur breite sand- oder waldwege - sogenannte waldautobahnen... allerdings sind die anstiege immer recht lang und nich ohne, aber fahrtechnik spielt wohl eine untergeordnete rolle - eher windschnittigkeit





ich rechne mit einem siegerschnitt von um 30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pharell (5. Juli 2007)

Alles klar. Ich danke dir.

Ich kuck ma rum


----------



## phiro (6. Juli 2007)

@matsch

Hättest du Bock und Zeit morgen mal die Runde des MAs abzufahren?

Hoffe doch, dass du den Streckenverlauf kennst. 

Wäre ne prima Geschichte 

gruß Phil


----------



## matsch (6. Juli 2007)

morgen leider nicht, ich bin nicht da.   aber heute abend vielleicht ne runde?


----------



## Falko1_de (6. Juli 2007)

2222


----------



## steiltyp (7. Juli 2007)




----------



## tvaellen (8. Juli 2007)

steiltyp schrieb:


> das "hauptproblem" besteht aus einem steilen stück des anstieges - wird so 18% haben...
> aber dieses problem wird wohl aus dem mangel an problemen geboren... ; )
> die strecke hat nur breite sand- oder waldwege - sogenannte waldautobahnen... allerdings sind die anstiege immer recht lang und nich ohne, aber fahrtechnik spielt wohl eine untergeordnete rolle - eher windschnittigkeit



War eine gute Beschreibung. Der Anstieg hinter dem Fürstenbrunnen hatte nach meinem Polar gute 20%. Da habe ich mal wieder meine Hf-Max getestet 
Ansonsten nette Strecke allerdings ohne jeden fahrtechnischen Anspruch, sehr gut ausgeschildert bis auf die letzten paar Meter am Stadion (da hätte ich mich beinahe verfahren), Es sind sogar 2-3 mit 28 Zoll Cyclocrossrädern mitgefahren. Nur bei ein paar rutschigen Schotterabfahrten musste man etwas aufpassen. Ein Mädel hat sich da übel hingelegt. Ihr Arm sah nicht gut aus 

Die Verpflegungsstelle war hingegen ein Witz. Nur Wasser und Bananen, dafür brauche ich nicht anhalten. Ein Isogetränk gab es nur im Ziel. 
Im Gegensatz dazu war das Starterpaket für 20 Eu richtig üppig. T-Shirt, Riegel, Gel und noch ein paar Gimmicks, da kann man nicht motzen. 

Hier noch mein Profil der Kurzstrecke



Ich habe nur 29,9 km und 638 hm gemessen. Die offiziellen Angaben betragen 35,5 km und 710 hm. Während bei der Entfernungsmessung ein falscher Radumfang die Ursache sein könnte, kann ich mir die Unterschiede bei den Höhenmetern nicht erklären  
Oder hat man kurzfristig noch etwas an der Strecke geändert ? Was habt ihr gemessen ?


----------



## steiltyp (8. Juli 2007)

Falko schreibt *@ tvaellen*: wir haben kurzfristig den Luftruckreferenzwert geändert und damit alle Isobare  ich hab theodolitet und: der hang ist immer noch der gleiche.

Du bist wahrscheinlich die *kurze* kurze Strecke gefahren.

Wegen des isometrischen Aufputschmittels: In UNSEREM Alter haben wir das doch nicht ntig, außerdem bekommt man davon Falten, glaube ich.

*Vielen Dank für das Höhenprofil!*

PS: bist *du* am Tunnel vorbeigefahren? Nachmittag zur Triathlonzeit wurde die Tunnelaufsicht an mich übergeben, da gabs kein langes Federlesen und ab durch die Mitte! Vielleicht nächstes Jahr dann das volle Programm ... schwimmen, radeln, laufen, saufen ...


----------



## Pharell (8. Juli 2007)

Tagchen

Weiss jmd von euch wo die Ergebnisse stehen könnten oder gibts die erst in den nächsten Tagen auf der Page?


----------



## tvaellen (8. Juli 2007)

steiltyp schrieb:


> Du bist wahrscheinlich die *kurze* kurze Strecke gefahren.
> ...
> *Vielen Dank für das Höhenprofil!*
> 
> PS: bist *du* am Tunnel vorbeigefahren? Nachmittag zur Triathlonzeit wurde die Tunnelaufsicht an mich übergeben, da gabs kein langes Federlesen und ab durch die Mitte! Vielleicht nächstes Jahr dann das volle Programm ... schwimmen, radeln, laufen, saufen ...



ad 1) ich wüsste nicht, dass ich irgendwo unerlaubt abgekürzt hätte.  
Mit was habt ihr gemessen ? HAC ? Top50 ?

ad 2) gern geschehen. Wenn ihr das aber fürs nächste Jahr veröffentlichen wollt, sag mir Bescheid. Dann mache ich euch eine Kopie ohne meine Speed und Hf Kurven. 

ad 3) das nicht, aber es war knapp. Es fing mit diesem komischen Wiesenstück kurz davor an. Da war ich mir schon nicht mehr ganz so sicher, ob ich richtig bin. Am Tunnel wäre ich wirklich fast vorbei gefahren, da zu meiner Zeit da niemand stand sondern nur ein weißer Pfeil auf dem Boden war. Erst hinter dem Tunnel stand ein Ordner.

@ Pharell
mir hat im Ziel einer gesagt, sie würden im Netz auf der Seite vom Laufservice veröffentlicht. 

Es haben ja offenbar ein paar Profis unterwegs Fotos gemacht (die Kameras sahen jedenfalls entsprechend aus). Hat jemand einen Link zum zuständigen Fotoservice ?


----------



## Pharell (9. Juli 2007)

Ein Teil der Ergebnisse stehn heut schon drin:

http://www.laufservice-jena.de/mtb_marathon.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (9. Juli 2007)

Unser Benji zieht weiter durch: http://www.fockebergzeitfahren.de/d...df?PHPSESSID=3fc0b60be99a314c1b0793940f5f7078

Ja er ist es Max Wadenkrampf !!!


----------



## lise01 (10. Juli 2007)

Hi,

Ist jemand von euch am Sonntag die große Runde gefahren?
Bei meinem Fahrradcomputer Ciclomaster CM434 waren es nur 1146 HM und 48,48 km.
Geht mein Computer so falsch, oder war die Strecke falsch vermessen ?

Sepp


----------



## matsch (10. Juli 2007)

NACHTRAG: http://www.fockebergzeitfahren.de/


----------



## tvaellen (10. Juli 2007)

lise01 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ist jemand von euch am Sonntag die große Runde gefahren?
> Bei meinem Fahrradcomputer Ciclomaster CM434 waren es nur 1146 HM und 48,48 km.
> ...



Das passt ja zu meiner Messung. Ich hatte bei der kleinen Runde auf meinem Polar auch deutlich weniger, nämlich 29,54 km und 638 HM (s.o.). Selbst wenn bei mir der Reifenumfang nicht 100% stimmte, weil ich kurz vorher die Reifen wechseln musste und ich die neuen noch nicht "vermessen" habe: das darf eigentlich keine 5 km Differenz ausmachen, zumal es sich um ähnliche Reifen handelte. 

Aber steiltyp hat noch nicht verraten, wie sie auf ihre 35/55 km gekommen sind


----------



## steiltyp (10. Juli 2007)

sorry steiltyp hat auch gar keine Ahnung... ist nich mitgefahrn und hat auch nicht mitgeplant... ist nur jenaer Radsportler

nebenbei: ist das denn sooooooo wichtig?


----------



## Benji (10. Juli 2007)

also ich weiß das die streckenangaben nicht hundertprozent richtig waren. waren wohl nur 31km auf der kurzen runde. warum da mehr in der ausschreibung standen weis ich nicht, aber im grunde sind die anderen ja auch nicht mehr oder weniger gefahren, also für alle die gleichen bedingungen.

b


----------



## steiltyp (10. Juli 2007)

*FALKO (steiltypzüchter) schreibt:* Zitat von www.wetterspiegel.de: _Mit zunehmender Höhe sinkt der Luftdruck zunächst sehr rasch. Als Faustfromel gilt innerhalb der untersten 1000 Höhenmeter: Je 8 Höhenmeter etwa 1 hPa._





wenn ich die grafik richtig deute, hattet ihr während des kampfes zwei schwankungen von je ca. 2 hPa dabei. gemäß faust"fromel" sind das je ca. 16 meter höhentoleranz + toleranz eurer bar-o-meter
die distance ist vielleicht ie längstmgliche auf dem breiten weg


----------



## BlueCloud (11. Juli 2007)

zwischen ding...hat jemand nen 4kant innenlager und bremschuhe übrig?bräuchte es bis freitag..^^


----------



## phiro (11. Juli 2007)

@lise

Bin auch die lange Runde gefahren und hatte ca. 49,4km und rund 1140 HM, waren also deutlich weniger (zumindest die km-Angabe).

Damit wird der wahnsinnige Schnitt der Spitze leicht relativiert, obwohls immer noch krasse 30km/h sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (11. Juli 2007)

@phiro: die tage soll das wetter besser werden, wie schauts aus bei dir, streß???

b


----------



## phiro (12. Juli 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> @phiro: die tage soll das wetter besser werden, wie schauts aus bei dir, streß???
> 
> b



heute isses bissel knapp, morgen habsch Exkursion und danach mach ich gleich nach Leipzig übers WE
aber nächste Woche dann sehr gerne mal, bin denke spätestens ab DI wieder in Jena und will dann auch biken gehen

würde mich nochmal melden, bis dahin ein schönes WE


----------



## Benji (12. Juli 2007)

johh, wäre schick, wenn es klappen würde.

meld dich einfach.

b


----------



## phiro (18. Juli 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> johh, wäre schick, wenn es klappen würde.
> 
> meld dich einfach.
> 
> b



wird wohl diese Woche erstmal noch nichts werden, da ich so kurz vorm Urlaub und in den letzten Unitagen (incl. noch ner Exkursion  ) viel um die Ohren habe

dann bin ich erstmal ne Woche im Urlaub und dann steht der Umzug meiner Freundin, der Geburtstag meines Dads und Seiffen aufm Programm ... ich hoffe danach wirds etwas ruhiger 

bis dahin gute Fahrt


----------



## matsch (22. Juli 2007)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Weidatal

http://de.geocities.com/b7steine/weidatal/1.JPG
http://de.geocities.com/b7steine/weidatal/4.JPG
http://de.geocities.com/b7steine/weidatal/5.JPG
http://de.geocities.com/b7steine/weidatal/6.JPG
http://de.geocities.com/b7steine/weidatal/3.JPG
http://de.geocities.com/b7steine/weidatal/2.JPG


----------



## Benji (22. Juli 2007)

sehr schick, war ne schöne sachen, meine augen tun zwar noch vom dreck weh, außerdem schmerzt der rücken, aber die strecke war schick.

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeflizer (22. Juli 2007)

Hi,

vielleicht kann uns jemand von euch ja dabei helfen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=290479

Vielen dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## steiltyp (23. Juli 2007)

mal wieder ein termin: morgen 24. juli - dienstag wird 9 uhr am johannistor zu einer schönen runde gestartet


----------



## matsch (24. Juli 2007)

Irgendwie ist bei den Weidataljungs doch einiges schief gegangen mit der Zeitnahme... Und meine Zeit/Platz stimmt auch nicht so..denke ich. Irgendwie seltsam.


----------



## geniusrc10 (24. Juli 2007)

da stehen noch einige leute doppelt in der ergebnisliste.
liegt an den dämlichen chips von sportident. man muß da bei der zwischenzeit usw. wirklich aufpassen, daß es piep gemacht hat.
grüße


----------



## geniusrc10 (24. Juli 2007)

bilder unter  www.mtb-verein-erfurt.de


----------



## Benji (26. Juli 2007)

@matsch: haste dein preis schon bekommen für weidatal????

b


----------



## matsch (27. Juli 2007)

@benji: nein hab ich noch nicht bekommen. soll ja per post kommen. ich hab auch mal den jung angeschrieben zwecks des trikots für 10 euro. angeblich senden sie es nach. aber ich glaub nur für leute des cups???


----------



## steiltyp (4. August 2007)

so um diesen fred mal wieder seinem zweck zuzuführen:

heute (4.8.) rolle ich nochmal ca. 17.30 - aber nur 2 stündchen vom spittelplatz
also wer zeit hat...


----------



## Falko1_de (4. August 2007)

*(samstagaben also)*

"Freilich müsse man auch schon mal ein ernstes Wort sagen, meinen Unglaub und seine Kollegen. Zum Beispiel, wenn Radfahrer einfach die Horizontale entlang radeln, obwohl dies natürlich nicht gestattet ist."

man mchte sagen: *unglaub*lich aber wenns in der zeitung steht ...


----------



## Hupert (5. August 2007)

> So verweist Olaf Schubert auch auf die wertvolle Zuarbeit, die von der mobilen Gruppe geliefert wird.



Na wenn das Olaf Schubert sagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (6. August 2007)

fährt heute montag abend mal wieder jemand - dann mit mir zusammen?


----------



## steiltyp (6. August 2007)

zeigt vielleicht morgen dienstag vormittag jemand interesse?


----------



## _robbie_ (6. August 2007)

Hi!
Was fahrt ihr denn so im Allgemeinen für Strecken? Ich (aus Jena und mehr oder weniger MTB-Anfänger) würd auch gern mal mitkommen, solang es nicht so extrem wird


----------



## steiltyp (6. August 2007)

nu das kommt ganz drauf an... ich fahre selbst auch rennen und teilweise sind wir doch ambitionierte racer - es geht also auch mal richtig zur sache...

aber jetzt bitte nicht abschrecken lassen - gegen eine ruhige runde hat niemand etwas einzuwenden und strecken gibt es um jena viele und für jeden was passendes

empfehlen kann ich dir schon jetzt den termin: jeden mittwoch 19.00 am Rad'n'Roll laden im steinweg - da wird immer entspannt gefahren und neue mitfahrer sind immer wilkommen

vielleicht sieht man sich mal

Gruß Till


----------



## Benji (6. August 2007)

was heißtn vormittag?? um 9 rum am johannistor?

b


----------



## Falko1_de (7. August 2007)

_robbie_ schrieb:


> Hi!
> Was fahrt ihr denn so im Allgemeinen für Strecken? ... nicht so extrem wird


*jeden dienstag 17:00 fahre ich die spitteltour*
also reha-tempo mit treffpunkt straßenbahnhaltestelle spittelplatz
bei zahntechnischer problematik an crazy horse "fred" und my own "jawbone" beginne ich mit formaufbau wieder ganz von vorn, das bte sich für dich an - aber nicht lachen, so manchen abhang renne ich runter, wo es es bestimmt sicherer wäre, zu fahren - ie reflexe ...


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (8. August 2007)

Fahrt ihr auch mal am Wochenende ne Tour?


----------



## steiltyp (8. August 2007)

na sicher! allerdings bin ich dieses we in frauenwald zum marathon und nächstes zur bl aber dann könntes schon mal klappen...

heut fahr ich jedenfalls 19.00 bei rnr mit


----------



## beastly (11. August 2007)

palimpalim...  ich bin wieder im lande (jetzt wieder häufiger   ) und black beauty ist wieder ganz und wir sind für so ziemlich jeden spaß zu haben  also herr zacher, wie wäre es mal wieder mit nem kleinen ( so etwa 65 km langen) (um)weg zur dönerbude nach kahla? and what about adelsberg? schon angemeldet? und der robär  ? auch schon überredet? und der andere junge mann, dessen namen ich vergaß? wie auch immer, hauptsache alle machen mit und ich gewinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (12. August 2007)

ick bin och ma wieder ne woche im lande und hab mein orangenes geschoss dabei. wenns jetz noch mit schiffen aufhört könnte man ma ne gediegene runde drehen.
mindestens eine runde werde ich diese (also nächste, genaugenommen) woche auch noch in den zeitzgrund drehen. nostalgischerweise mal wieder die existenz und zustände der alten haustrails inspizieren.


----------



## Hupert (12. August 2007)

_robbie_ schrieb:


> Ich würd auch gern mal mitkommen, solang es nicht so extrem wird



Da bist du hier genau richtig


----------



## martn (12. August 2007)

jo, bloß kein gehacke ...außer bergab latürnich!


----------



## steiltyp (12. August 2007)

na denn macht ma nen spruch... wann rollts?


----------



## tvaellen (12. August 2007)

@ steiltyp
warst du heute in Frauenwald ? Wenn ja, wie lief es bei dir ?

Ich hatte nach dem gestrigen Dauerregen die Lust verloren. Im hinteren Teil des Feldes, wo ich mich meist herumtreibe  war das nach den Erfahrungen von Arnstadt vermutlich eine Matschschlacht ohne Ende, oder ? 
Da ich eh nicht gemeldet war, hatte ich auch nichts zu verlieren.


----------



## matsch (12. August 2007)

Der Till ist immer recht fix und da sind die Trails noch nicht so matschig! 

So gehe mal Wunden lecken und kann erstmal nicht mit fahren...   :-(

--http://de.geocities.com/b7steine/Frauenwald/Frauenwald.zip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (12. August 2007)

jo ich war da - da ich dieses jahr nie bei regen fahren musste war ich auch vom guten wetter überzeugt 

und so wars auch - richtig sonnig und angenehm warm... allerdings matschig wars natürlich schon - große pfützen und so und auch ganz schön schwierig in den abfahrten (da war ich dann sehr vorsichtig, weil ich ja nächstes we zur bl möchte), aber das stört mich im rennen weniger - hauptsache von oben trocken und warm

mit meinem 3. in der herrenklasse bin ich auch zufrieden vor allem weil mein plan am anfang auf alle fälle in der spitzengruppe zu sein auch geklappt hat... nuja nächstes jahr zieh ichs vielleicht durch


----------



## Falko1_de (12. August 2007)

as nterwju nur für kurze zeitz: http://dastier.seime.com/bilder/IMGP3815.AVI


----------



## martn (12. August 2007)

biste verletzt, matsch?

wenns wetter hält, werd ich morgen nachmittag bestimmt mal ne runde drehen. werd mich mittachs rum nochma dazu melden.


----------



## matsch (13. August 2007)

ja bin knielahm. ist wasser drin. muss nun erstmal kühlen und hochlegen :-( kann somit nicht um jena rumradeln. wäre gern mal wieder mit dir gefahren.


----------



## Benji (13. August 2007)

halli hallo.

also radeln immer gerne. zeitlich bin ich leider mittwoch und donnerstag sowie samstag ab 18uhr gebunden. sprich da kann ich nicht, sonst eigentlich gern, hauptsache das wetter stimmt.

johh, nochmal glückwünsche an unsere racer, till und matsch, sowie benno (wenn er sich mal blicken lässt ;-) )


mfg der b


----------



## martn (13. August 2007)

ich treff mich halb sieben mitm horst am steinkreuz und denn drehen wir ne entspannte runde.


----------



## beastly (13. August 2007)

@ Benji... lenk nicht ab!! Adelsberg oder nicht Adelsberg?! Raus mit der Sprache...   Mittlerweile weiß ich, dass die 8km Runde zu 3/4 aus Straße besteht (wollen die mich verarschen?)... seufz... also doch die 20km (wollen die mich ummbringen?)...  ? Na mal sehen. Da mein Chemnitz- und Umgebung-Tourguide und Motivator beim EBM in Seiffen "etwas zu schnell gefahren"  und daher verletzungsbedingt derzeit nicht verfügbar ist, hab ich leider auch keine genaueren Infos bisher... kommt aber noch.
Naja, grüß die Prinzessin und mach sie schon mal fit ;-)


----------



## Benji (13. August 2007)

die prinzessin is fitter als ich ;-)

und mach dir mal keine sorgen wegen adelsberg. das is ja noch ne weile hin.
hast du überhaupt nen helm??

b


----------



## geniusrc10 (13. August 2007)

benji, du faule s... wolltest wohl deine prinzession nicht einsaun? 
bin mit meinem 14. platz unzufrieden, weil ich in die top ten wollte. gilbert m hat mich noch überholt, obwohl ich den am 1. berg abgekocht hatte. das der noch mal zu kräften gekommen ist?
dafür war ich eine minute schneller als rolf h. von ttt.
war ganz schön hochkarätig besetzt, wenn ich mir so die ergebnisliste anschaue.
haste fotos von mir? bitte per mail.
danke falko, deins ist angekommen.
wann ist adelsberg? 
am 19.08. ist irgendein kleines rennen in trusetal.
am 26. fahr ich bzf auf die hohe geba. den gebakönig werd ich wohl nicht verteidigen können.
dann ef mara.
gruß benno


----------



## Benji (14. August 2007)

neee, neee. hab mal ne pause gemacht, wusste das mir die strecke nich liegt und es eh shice wetter da oben ist..

adelsberg is am 3.10. feiertag, aber halt mittwoch, es fahren denk ich ne menge leutchen aus jena mit, infos hier: http://www.adelsberger-bike-marathon.de

fotos hab ich in frauenwald nich gemacht, nur videos, auf einem biste mit drauf, kann ich dir ja mal schicken.

wasn das in trusetal, das wird doch angelegenheit für den andy, also eher keeene reise für mich wert.

ef-mara werd ich auh nicht fahren können, will zur eurobike. es git ja dann noch andere rennen die ich fahren will, obwohl erfurt schon schön wäre.
naja, man kann nich alles haben.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (14. August 2007)

trau dich ruhig nach trusetal und berichte dann - mich interessierts auch, aber ich bin genau wie andy in bad salzdetfurth zum wichtigen bl-finale...


----------



## Benji (14. August 2007)

nööö, ich hab sonntag schon was vor. 

aber benno wohnt eh viel näher dran, der kann ja mal hinschauen.

b


----------



## beastly (14. August 2007)

Yeah... die Schnapsidee vom Adelsberg macht die Runde... das wird ein Spaß... man darf gespannt sein...

@benji: Helm? Wieso? Ich fahr doch ordentlich!! Ähem... Du hast  Recht... verdammt... naja, mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, ist ja "noch ne Weile hin", wa?    
Vielleicht werd ich noch einen anschaffen

Welche Strecke nimmst Du nun? 40?
... die 8km Runde ist übrigens, wie ich feststellen musste, auch für "Familien und Kinder" gedacht... 
Also sollte ich doch noch ein Fully erwerben (damit man die komfortabler überrollen kann?   )... 
Mal sehen... ich schau jetzt mal die 20er Runde an und entscheide dann... also ob überhaupt. Also 8km geb ich mir nicht, wäre zwar von der Länge her ideal, aber Familien und Kinder...   no way! Da kann ich ja gleich bei der alljährlichen kleinen Friedensfahrt um den Burgaupark mitmachen...   
Und 20... naja, Du hast Recht: Wird sicher ein Geheize und ich denke das könnte anstrengend werden, wenn man, wie ich, seine ohnehin spärlichen Kräfte nicht einteilen kann... da brauchts wohl noch ein paar "es-ist-nicht-mehr-weit"-Runden mit dir und RoHbär (bin lernfähig   ) und ... ähm... wie hieß er noch gleich... (doch nicht lernfähig...) Aber ach, ist ja noch ne Weile hin...


----------



## Benji (15. August 2007)

aha, lernfähig. prima. also strecke wees ich noch nicht, aber 40 oder 60 sollten es schon sein. mach ich auch bissi vom wetter abhängig. letztes jahr war ja eher muddy challenge angesagt.
lektion 1: person 2 is feldi
lektion 2: sonntag soll es ne ruhige tour aufm radweg nach bad blankenburg geben, hintergrund is ein rein organisatorischer, da rohbär ne tour planen muss.
uhrzeit so gegen 10-11 irgendwann, natürlich mit pause zum erlegen von dönertier ;-)

b


----------



## beastly (15. August 2007)

jaaa... lernfähig... at least sometimes....
zu lektion 1: registriert
zu lektion 3: ist das ne einladung/angebot/aufforderung? wenn ja: also zeit hab ich am sonntag wahrscheinlich, lust auch, fahrrad... ähm... kennst ja mein problem, aber ich versuch´s einzurichten. 

es ist nur: ich bin gestern das 2. mal seit april (!!) wieder gefahren... 
und ich vertraue euch nicht: ich kenne eure ruhigen touren... wenn ihr diesmal wenigstens ehrlich sein könntet und das "es ist wirklich nicht mehr weit" mit der wahrheit ersetzen könntet: "ich weiß selbst nicht, wie weit es noch ist" - oder noch ehrlicher: "ich weiß genau wie weit es noch ist, aber ich sag´s dir nicht, damit du nicht quängelst"... dann gern   vielleicht wird das dönertier mich retten... bin gespannt.

muddy challenge auf dem adelsberg hatte ich auch gestern - niemand will wissen wie ich danach aussah  
hab den weg nicht ganz komplett gefunden, aber so weit kann ich schon berichten:

Lektion 3: adelsberg nach ein paar regentagen: gleicht einem feuchtbiotop 

Lektion 4: adelsberg macht muskelkater 

Lektion 5: schlammpackungen machen nicht unbedingt schön
Lektion 5b: sehen aber nach großem sport aus


----------



## Benji (15. August 2007)

ja also, wenn du es als einladung betrachten willst, wird meist hier so gehandhabt, dass man scheibt was man fahren will und dies gleichzeitig eine suche nach mitfahrern ist ;-)

aber spaß beiseite.

also wir fahren wirklich nur radweg nach bad blankenburg bzw. erstmal nach rudolstadt, was so gut 2h dauert, dann sind es noch gut 8km nach bad blankenburg. 
denke das der radweg recht gut rollt, es aber dann doch schon gute 100km  werden können. (also alles zusammen)

naja, überlegs dir. berge gibts auf dem radweg nur kleine, sowie einen längeren anstieg. aber alles easy.

b


----------



## beastly (15. August 2007)

Klingt gut, bin dabei (und will mein Fahrrad mit den großen Rädern wieder   )


----------



## Benji (15. August 2007)

warum das???

b


----------



## beastly (16. August 2007)

weil´s sooooo schön rollt mit seinen grooooßen rädern und sich auf solch einer langen strecke sicher wohl fühlen würde... aber auch das kleine schwarze freut sich jetzt schon auf auslauf, und ich mich mit ihm... bis sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (17. August 2007)

Wenn mein Knie noch ein wenig Gas gibt bin ich Sonntag auch dabei. Die Kurbel kann ich schon wieder drehen. Nur ist noch ein wenig Wasser drin und es fühlt sich noch so fremd an ;-)     Somit warten warten warten....
Benji ich melde mich nochmal. Gruß


----------



## beastly (17. August 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> hast du überhaupt nen helm??
> b



ja hab ich.. seit heute.. und bb hat ein kleines komfort-tuning bekommen und wir beide sind jetzt noch viiiiiel toller (ähem... optisch vielleicht nicht, aber das steht auf einem anderen blatt   ) 
man könnte fast meinen ich mein´s ernst mit dem mtb im allgemeinen und dem adelsberg im speziellen ...  aber nein, keine angst, so weit ist es noch lange nicht...

und wie siehts nun aus mit zeit und treffpunkt für sonntag? hätte auch noch jemanden, der evtl. mitkommen würde, weiß aber nicht ob das dann zu viel werden würde? wären ja dann, wenn matsch und feldi auch wieder fit sind, 6 mann. (bzw. 5 mann und ein weibchen   )
ach so, und benji, ich hab gerade vom matsch den tipp bekommen, einfach in deinem windschatten zu fahren... und da dachte ich mir: wie wäre es gleich damit: http://www.loesdau.de/cgi/websale6....fc}{md5/a0cd32768062b53a3f752fae879ff430/md5}

ich hoffe das ist okay für dich!


----------



## Benji (19. August 2007)

so tour beendet, 124km, schön sonne, recht entspannt alles, obwohl das lange sitzen dann schon anstrengend war und die beine doch etwas gebrannt haben.

bilder gibts dann im fotoalbum.

b


----------



## beastly (20. August 2007)

Hach... und morgen die ganze Welt!   was soll man da noch sagen... außer vielleicht: Danke, Jungs  und nicht zu vergessen: Say, who can the männlein be? 

Hat heute jemand Lust auf ´ne entspannte Runde?  Horizontale oder Steinbruch oder so? Dann einfach mal ne PM oder per ICQ oder Rauchzeichen, spätestens aber bis 17 Uhr..

@benji: what about next weekend?


----------



## o_0 (20. August 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> ...will zur eurobike...
> mfg der b



Hallo,
ich würde auch geren zur Eurobike und möchte gerne fragen ob du mich evtl. mitnehmen könntest?
Ich würde mich natürlich an den anfallenden Benzinkosten beteiligen.
Das wäre echt Spitze.


Grüße Moritz


----------



## Benji (20. August 2007)

@moritz: ähmm, sorry ich fahr mit dem bus bei den rad&roll mannen mit. wir fahren freitag bis sonntag. selber fahren tue ich also nicht.

@beastly:  next weekend is bei mir schlecht, da hab ich partywochenende in der heimat. heute is bei mir auch schlecht, da ich heut amd wieder arbeitn muss und  vorher auf jeden fall in der bibo noch was schaffen muss.

mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (21. August 2007)

Ja war ne schöne Radwegrollerei. Jedoch hat es mein knie nicht ganz so toll gemocht. Na irgendwie geht es nicht so recht vorwärts. Erfurt wird wohl nichts werden. Schade um die Platzierung :-( 
Na dann schöne Woche und Benji wollen wir mal wieder zu Abend essen ;-)


----------



## Benji (21. August 2007)

@matsch: da bin ich auf jeden fall für zu haben, weest doch das ich essen nich verschmähe. muss heute und donnerstag noch arbeitn. bleibt wohl nur noch der mittwoch.

b


----------



## beastly (22. August 2007)

@ benji: mich hats ja erstmal 2 tage wieder ins sächsische exil verschlagen, da auch bei mir die arbeit ruft. 
danke für´s angebot, hab jetzt für freitag und samstag jeweils schon leute zum fahren ausfindig gemacht. da ich aber nicht sicher bin, ob die meinen rucksack tragen, mit mir ihre fahrräder tauschen und für mich singen kannst du natürlich sicherhaltshalber trotzdem gern mal dem rohbär und feldi bescheid sagen: 
freitag wirds wohl eher wieder etwas flotter (und gefäääährlich  ) , samstag etwas ruhiger und dafür länger. ob ich sonntag zum fahren in der lage bin weiß ich noch nicht. 
und wo wir eben bei fahrräder abgeben waren: ist jetzt gar nicht mehr nötig: hab meinen hamsterkauf vom freitag fortgesetzt und nun noch nen neuen sattel... ritzel sei dank,  jetzt kann mich nichts mehr aufhalten  ! (oder sagen wir: ich kann mein sportliches unvermögen nicht länger auf mein rad schieben...) trotzdem gruß an die prinzessin  

@ matsch: mist, das hab ich befürchtet... na dann mal gute besserung!


----------



## Danny_Jena (24. August 2007)

@benji: mal eine Frage zu eurer Bad Blankenburg Tour. Wollte heute eigentlich auch bis zur Burg Greifenstein fahren, allerdings hatte ich ab Rudolstadt ein paar Wegfindungsprobleme sodass ich in Schwarza umgekehrt bin. Wo fährt man da am besten ab Rudolstadt lang?

P.S. Würde gerne mal mit anderen IBC'lern ne Tour drehen. Hab aber bedenken das meine Kondition für euch ausreicht und ihr dann alle 10m warten müsst ^^. Deshalb wärs schön zu wissen was für euch eure "Enspannungsrunden" sind um einzuschätzen ob ich eine Chance hab durchzuhalten


----------



## beastly (25. August 2007)

Danny_Jena schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal mit anderen IBC'lern ne Tour drehen. Hab aber bedenken das meine Kondition für euch ausreicht und ihr dann alle 10m warten müsst ^^.



Da brauchst Du Dir wirklich keine Sorgen machen... es wird einfach nicht gewartet


----------



## Benji (25. August 2007)

Hallo.

Also um nach Bad Blankenburg zu kommen musst du in Schwarza einfach dem Radweg folgen, der geht parallel der Bundesstraße lang und endet in nem Gewerbegebiet. dort dann neben der Bundesstraße auf dem Fußweg lang bis nach Bad Blankenburg rein. Um zur Greifenstein zu kommen am besten der Hauptstarße folgen und dann am Ortsende rechts hoch. Dürften so braune Hinweisschilder sein, die den Weg weisen.
Von Rudolstadt aus dem Saaleradweg folgen bis man an der großen Papierfabrik ist, dort gibts nen Abzweig nach rechts, der nach Bad Blankenburg führt.

Rein tempotechnisch läuft das bei mir persönlich so, dass immer so schnell gefahren wird wie der schwächste. Okay, das man an nem Berg womöglich schneller ist kann passieren, aber oben wird gewartet bzw. Sichtkontakt gehalten.
Also wenn sogar beastly mitkommt, dann schaffst du das locker  

Ansonsten läuft Mittwochs 19uhr ne Gruppe Radler vom Rad 'n Roll. Da gibts bei Bedarf auch Tempogruppen, wo man sich recht gut einordnen kann.
Oder einfach mal ne tour hier ausrufen und schauen wer Zeit hat.


mfg der b


----------



## Danny_Jena (25. August 2007)

Danke für die Weginfo 

Bzgl gemeinsamer Tour: Ich wurde schon vor deiner Tempoanpassung gewarnt  Bin aber gerne bereit mich mal ein paar Tage im Anschluss nicht mehr bewegen zu können


----------



## beastly (25. August 2007)

Du musst aber zugeben, dass "entspannte Runde" bei Euch ein seeeeeeehr deeeehnbaaaaareeeer Begriff ist  
Und vor fahren und oben warten ist nicht, sondern eher nebenherfahren und das Ganze kommentieren... oder Kunststückchen machen... 



Benji schrieb:


> Rein tempotechnisch läuft das bei mir persönlich so, dass immer so schnell gefahren wird wie der schwächste.



... sagen wir: so schnell, wie der Schwächste zu fahren würde, wenn der Sensenmann hinter ihm her wäre... oder eben der singende Rohbär 



Benji schrieb:


> Okay, das man an nem Berg womöglich schneller ist kann passieren, aber oben wird gewartet bzw. Sichtkontakt gehalten...
> mfg der b



... und gesungen, Witze gerissen u.s.w., so dass einem dann nicht mehr nur vom Strampeln, sondern auch vom Lachen die Luft wegbleibt.    

So, also Danny und ich würden Montag mal ne Runde drehen - noch jemand Lust? Zeit wäre uns egal...
Schönes Wochenende noch... ach so und benji: schick mal bitte Fotos von BBB wenn Du noch mehr hast, als die drei in Deiner Galerie.


----------



## beastly (25. August 2007)

Nachtrag: Morgen fahr ich mit feldi und nem Kumpel ne Runde, wenn sich noch jemand anschließen will: 13:30 Uhr vor der Hauptpost.


----------



## Benji (27. August 2007)

gewarnt?? das kann nich sein. lass dir von den leuten nix erzählen, außerdem bin ich noch einer von den langsamen hier ;-)

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (27. August 2007)

hey benji - jetzt ma nich das forum verunglimpfen... glimpf glimpf

also ich fahr auch wieder regelmäßig und habe ab und an wieder zeit für eine kollegiale und gemütliche runde

...
_aber hinter den sieben bergen - bei den sieben zwergen - da fährt jemand viel viel schneller als ihr_
...


----------



## Benji (28. August 2007)

aha, getroffene hunde bellen 

was macht die schulter??

b


----------



## steiltyp (28. August 2007)

och ja geht schon wieder - heißt, dass ich mich schon wieder ins gelände getraut habe - die gezerrten bänder machen sich nur noch selten bemerkbar...

ich habe mal mittwoch 19.00 die rnr tour vorgeschlagen um mal wieder eine entspannte runde zusammen zu drehen...
wer heute also dienstag mit mir nochmal was längeres also 2-3h fahren möchte - gegen absprache am nachmittag bis abend


----------



## matsch (28. August 2007)

Ich bin noch eine Weile raus. Will warten bis das Knie wieder richtig ok ist. Bis dahin mache ich nur ab und an 30Minuten Reha Touren. Ich entdecke die Langsamkeit....  
Am We jemand in Erfurt am Start? Werde vielleicht nur mal so als Zuschauer hingehen.


----------



## Benji (28. August 2007)

@steiltyp: also mittwoch bin ich bei r und r dabei, wie ich gehört hab fahren da einige schon 18uhr, wegen des frühen dunkelwerdens.

@matsch: mach mal schön langsam, mit dem knie is nich zu spaßen. aber du schaffst das schon ;-)


----------



## beastly (28. August 2007)

@ steiltyp: nun, danke für d. pm, leider bin ich immer nur freitag bis dienstag in jena, den rest der woche in chemnitz in höherer mission- geht leider grad nicht anders. aber wenn sich´s mal einrichten lässt bin ich mittwochs dabei, klingt gut.

@ benji... war sehr schön am sonntag mit feldi und kumpel (*gängel*). 
waren in weimar, hinzu ein bisschen über stock und stein, rückzu landstraße... mit zwischenstopp bei goethe und schiller und einem kurzen geroller durch den park. auch wenn ich nach nur 4 stunden schlaf von vorneherein etwas geplättet- und feldi trotz langer krankheit schon wieder erschreckend fit war: alles fein...
ach so, mail mir mal bitte die nummer oder mailadresse vom rohbär... a-berganmeldung ist noch bis zum 3. september billiger- brauchen nen teamnamen (vorschläge erbeten... )    so "last but not least" oder "die letzten werden die ersten sein" ?  

@danny: freitag nochmal ein versuch?

@ alle die vielleicht dabei wären: what about next weekend? jemand ambitionen? (naumburg?... oder was ihr wollt, gern auch "nur" gelände)


----------



## Benji (29. August 2007)

@beastly: bin gemeldet für a-berg. fahr 60km.

@steiltyp: fährst du heute rad und roll mit, wenn ja uhrzeit, erst 19uhr oder schon vorher, wechen der dunkelheit??????

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (29. August 2007)

ich werde bei rnr sein und der marc auch...
vorgenommen haben wir uns schon 18.00 grad wegen der dunkelheit


----------



## Benji (29. August 2007)

na das klingt prima, da werd ich auch da sein.

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonbiker (29. August 2007)

der marc zittert schon...


----------



## beastly (2. September 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> @beastly: bin gemeldet für a-berg. fahr 60km.
> mfg der b



ui, nun doch 60? argh... naja ich geh schonmal was zum abendessen kaufen... vegetarisch, versteht sich...  

bist du wieder da? wie war´s? und hast du ein paar schöne eurobike-canyon-fotos für die canyon mitgebracht?  

sind gestern mal obere horizontale und dann den von dir auf der ersten seite beschriebenen lobdeburg-weg gefahren... so ansatzweise jedenfalls... war vielleicht der falsche, irgendwie nicht komplett befahrbar, aber trotzdem fein.

da der ab-countown ja langsam läuft, werde in 1-2 wochen das schwarze wieder mit nach c nehmen, hat vorher nochmal jemand lust auf ne längere runde am nächsten wochenende? hatte mal an diesen 100km-um-jena rundweg gedacht.

ach so, und für kurzentschlossene: fahren heute am späten nachmittag nochmal... so gegen 17:30... wer mitwill einfach pm oder icq und/oder ich schreib nochmal konkreteres.


----------



## _robbie_ (2. September 2007)

Mal ganz unverbindlich gefragt: Wo soll´s dann nachher losgehen? Bin zwar eigentlich schon zum Beachen verabredet, aber bei der momentanen Wetterlage kann das auch schnell ins Wasser fallen...


----------



## beastly (2. September 2007)

ich denk mal beim radsport ritzel gegenüber (ecke feuerwehr), aber ist auch nur so ganz unverbindlich bezüglich zeit und ort, da noch andere leute mit dranhängen. ich meld mich, sobald ich was weiß.


----------



## beastly (2. September 2007)

Sorry habe grade erst Bescheid gekriegt... Treffen uns 17:15 bei der Feuerwehr, wird wohl für euch leider zu knapp sein. Vllt. bis bald


----------



## Benji (2. September 2007)

hallo, hab keene bilder machen können. alzheimer hat mich veranlasst meine kamera zu vergessen :-(

nächste woche radeln 100km wäre gut, aber 100km horizontale bzw. rundwanderweg is mal heftig, würde mich aber gern als anhängsel beteiligen, falls "führungskräfte" gesucht sind.

so ich geh essen. fleisch. 

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (2. September 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> hallo, hab keene bilder machen können. alzheimer hat mich veranlasst meine kamera zu vergessen :-(



Alzheimer? Hab ich´s doch gewusst. Und mir erzählen wollen Du seist 26? Nee, nee, nee. Ist natürlich schade, aber ich hoffe es war trotzdem schön... Das Forum  hält ja auch schon einiges an Lustigkeiten bereit: Sehr zu empfehlen: Das Video mit Laura Burkhardt von Specialized... lustige Frau, aber schicke Fahrräder... (Suche Sponsoren   )
Ich hätte gern das Damen Carbon Fully, aber bitte in der Farbe vom Herren Carbon Fully und wenn wir einmal beim Mischen sind: dann gleich mit 29er Rädern  Obwohl das Damenmodell Era ja auch nicht zu verachten ist, das ist nämlich für
 "die Mountainbikerin,die SOWOHL GERNE BERGAUF,ALS AUCH GERNE BERGAB FÄHRT" (Zitat L.B.)                



Benji schrieb:


> nächste woche radeln 100km wäre gut, aber 100km horizontale bzw. rundwanderweg is mal heftig, würde mich aber gern als anhängsel beteiligen, falls "führungskräfte" gesucht sind.
> b



Mh naja, stimmt schon, aber wenn wir die Nase voll haben, dann sind wir ja sofort zu Hause, weil wir eben 100 km fahren (wollen), und dennoch die ganze Zeit irgendwie zu Hause sind. Und wer beim a-berg 60km fahren will, der sollte sich doch über ein angemessenes Training freuen. Man könnte sich ja zumindest ne Teilstrecke vornehmen (also 60 für Dich, für mich 20 ...  ). Oder ganz woanders lang? Ach mir ists eigentlich WURST! Apropos:


Benji schrieb:


> so ich geh essen. fleisch.
> b


gammelfleisch?


----------



## Benji (3. September 2007)

nein kein gammel.

also dann fahren wir halt am woende mal bissi auf dem rundwanderweg, aber den großteil dürftest du ja kennen. 

mach ma ein spruch wann du fahren willst!

b


----------



## Canyonbiker (5. September 2007)

fährt heut jemant evt schon 18uhr am radnroll los? 19 uhr is einfach dunkelheits-technisch zu spät...
also jemand dabei oder andere vorschläge?


----------



## matsch (6. September 2007)

Wer am WE Zeit und Lust hat: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=298195

Wirklich tolle Strecke!


----------



## steiltyp (6. September 2007)

wär schön wenn man sich dort sieht... würd mich auch über ein paar zuschauer und unterstützer am sonntag freuen

ansonsten bleibt eben nur der anreiz die hanka einzuholen... aber die fährt wohl nich das kurze schleifchen


----------



## steiltyp (6. September 2007)

ich fahre morgen freitag 9.45 am johannistor, aber nur straße - da ich derzeit nur die ssp-gazelle motivieren kann und nur so 90 min.
also wer bock hat...


----------



## matsch (7. September 2007)

Tja till die Hanka fährt auch nur die Kurze Runde... Und Sonntag ist sie auch dabei..  Na mal sehen ob die da Gas gibt.


----------



## steiltyp (7. September 2007)

hmm ich habe mich entschieden schonend nur am sonntag zu fahrn...
fühle mich derzeit nicht so gesund und das wetter spielt am samstag einfach nich mit - da is mir der mdc zu wichtig... aber da seh ich sie ja trotzdem


----------



## steiltyp (12. September 2007)

oh oh ich befürchte eine sehr ruhige zeit... matsch verletzt - benji verletzt

nuscha ich fahr morgen (donnerstag) weiter... so gegen 16.00 am spittelplatz


----------



## Benji (12. September 2007)

jupp so schauts aus. ich meld mich erstmal bis märz 2008 ab, will bis dahin kein rad anfassen, wird sicher nicht leicht, aber es gibt wichtigeres und auch andere sportarten die spaß machen.

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (13. September 2007)

welche schulter ist es denn eigentlich? und was für sportarten bleiben dir da noch...


----------



## Benji (13. September 2007)

is die linke schulter, da ich aber linkshänder bin (also hauptsächlich, bis auf schreiben) ises schon blöd.
ja was bleibt ir noch: mit der kaputten schulter nich viel, aber wenn die wieder ganz ist werd ich wohl meine kletter skills verbessern und auch badminton wird sicher etwas mehr gespielt. so der plan.

b


----------



## phiro (13. September 2007)

@benji

Wasn passiert?


----------



## Benji (13. September 2007)

habs dir per icq getextet, aber ich erzähls auch nochmal. also das schultereckgelenk ist vom schlüsselbein abgebrochen, drei bänder sind auch mit ab. morgen is op, werde wohl drei tage im krankenhaus sein und darf dann erstmal wieder raus. bei der op wird ne hackenplatte eingesetzt, die dann nach 8-10 wochen wieder raus muss.

passiert is das ganze auf ner abfahrt von der oberen zur mittleren hori. kleener weg, der nich für cc biker geeignet ist, aber ich wollt halt da runter.

nuja, dumm halt.

b


----------



## steiltyp (14. September 2007)

*nicht vergessen:*
7.10.apolda
bier und klöße zu gewinnen
*holt sie euch!*


----------



## matsch (16. September 2007)

Till ich bin fast wieder fit. Merke das Knie nur noch ab und an bei komischen Bewegungen. Rad fahren passt wieder.


----------



## steiltyp (16. September 2007)

na denn... willst du heut radeln

derzeit ist 14.00 geplant - ort poste ich noch - eine längere eher flache tour mit burgerwarscheinlichkeit


----------



## Falko1_de (16. September 2007)

großschwabhausen nach besuch von *rudolf* umgetauft: "großscharphausen"




ohne kommentar


----------



## Benji (16. September 2007)

"Dazu wird vom BDR ein erfahrener Referent zum Thema gesandt. Eventuell wird dieser von einem ehemaligen oder noch aktiven Radprofi begleitet. Als besonderen Ehrengast können wir Rudolf Scharping, den Präsidenten des BDR begrüßen. " (vgl. www.napoleoncup.de)

wer warn als  kompetenter radsportler da?

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (16. September 2007)

gibts heutzutage noch kompetente radsportler? also vom publikum auch anerkannte?

morgen montag geht ne entspannte runde mit besichtigung der apoldaer cc-strecke und burgergarantie 17.00 am johannistor


----------



## Canyonbiker (16. September 2007)

bin dabei


----------



## Cubeflizer (16. September 2007)

Würde mir auch gerne mal die Strecke in Apolda anschauen
aber onhe 2. Kettenblatt macht das bestimmt wenig sinn.
Also bei einer ähnlichen Tour, nach Freitag wäre ich dabei.

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## Benji (16. September 2007)

ähmm, also da bin ich auch überfragt.

b


----------



## steiltyp (17. September 2007)

auf der apoldastrecke hätte ich schon letztes jahr das mittlere blatt nichmehr dringend gebrauch - gut man muss ja nich immer heitzen - oder drücken wie ein benji... das warn noch zeiten


----------



## geniusrc10 (17. September 2007)

von wegen, ich brauch kein mittleres kettenblatt mehr, ich habs glaub ich benutzt letztes jahr.
und zum thema kompetenter radsportler: ich biete mich an... 
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (17. September 2007)

erzähl du uns erstmal wie napoleoncup war!

b


----------



## Falko1_de (17. September 2007)

napoleoncup iss eben anders, z.b. fährt man mit kringel im lenker und die luft entweicht schneller


----------



## Falko1_de (17. September 2007)

eigentlich gings mir nur um ie schne nummer des beitrags

oh je! wieso wird aus meiner änderung ein doppelposting, also ich wollte mich jetzt hier wirklich nicht in den vordergrund drängen


----------



## geniusrc10 (17. September 2007)

ist zwar nicht das richtige forum, aber da wir mtbiker es den straßenhörsten richtig gegeben haben hier mal mein bericht und ein foto.

bennos ausflug auf die straße

am wochenende fand in und um jena der napoleoncup statt. dieser beinhaltete mehrere rennen.
dafür schloß ich mich mit sebastian und christian büsch und dem gastfahrer sven baumann zu einem team zusammen. team-xtrem
am Samstag fing der ganze spaß um 8.00 uhr mit einem 7 km zeitfahren an. naja, wenn man eine minute rückstand auf den sieger bekommt und nur 29 wird, ist das ganz schön deprimierend. 
sven erreichte den hier den 2. platz. mit 11:22 min

danach haben wir uns die schlüsselstellen vom straßenrennen am Sonntag angesehen, bevor es um 14.15 uhr zum rundstreckenrennen über 26 km verteilt auf 8 runden ging. was für eine wilde hatz und was für ein geschubse. natürlich bei ordentlich wind. vorne waren 2 mann weg. wenigstens war unser sven mit dabei und konnte das ding auch gewinnen. ich konnte dann im massensprint den 18. platz erringen. christian war die kette gerissen.

Sonntag war es dann soweit 13.15 uhr erfolgte der startschuß für das große straßenrennen über 102 km. ganz schön voll so ne straße, wenn da 300 man losfahren und ganz schön eng. obwohl ich im vorderen drittel des feldes war, bekam ich nicht mit, wie vorne 11 mann weggegangen sind. da bei solch einem jedermannrennen jeder für sich fährt und keine mannschaften da sind, hat sich natürlich keiner um die verfolgung gekümmert. war auch nicht ganz so schlimm, weil unser team-xtrem-member sven baumann wieder vorne mit drinne war und sich hinter christian kreuchler den 2. platz sicherte.
ich konnte wenigstens bei den folgenden tempoattacken mitgehen und unsere verfolgergruppe dezimierte sich auf ca. 40 fahrer. das ziel war clevererweise so gelegt, dass es eine bergankunft gab, d.h. die letzten 3 km gingen nur bergauf mit teilweise 18% steigung. endlich kam mein terrain und ich konnte die ganzen straßenhörste versägen. bin als erster vom hauptfeld den berg hochgekommen und auf die zielgerade gebogen, hatte aber noch 2 mann im schlepptau. die haben mich dann gnadenlos niedergesprintet.
dürft so platz 15 geworden sein.
dann lecker klöße, gulasch und rotkraut  super verpflegung. ewiges warten auf die siegerehrung. in der teamwertung haben wir den 2.oder 3. platz gemacht. da dann gegen 18.30 uhr eh nur noch die 3 teams da waren, die aufs podest kamen und die kampfrichter mit dem auswerten nicht fertig wurden, haben wir uns einfach aufs podest gestellt und schon mal die bilder geschossen. habe bis jetzt noch keine ergebnisliste im netz gefunden.
www.napoleoncup.de


----------



## geniusrc10 (17. September 2007)

ich und fotos verkleinern. man man man. mal schaun obs klappt


----------



## matsch (17. September 2007)

Mountainbiker sind doch die besseren Strassenfahrer. Nicht schlecht   Werde jetzt auch mal wieder anfangen zu trainieren. Wie es aber ausssieht komme ich um ein MRT nicht herum. Mir kann halt keiner sagen, ob der Meniskus nicht doch eingerissen ist. Naja biken geht ja so ungefähr


----------



## steiltyp (17. September 2007)

da sich zur heutigen tour niemand weiteres gemeldet hat... fahren wir jetzt schon 15.30


----------



## beastly (18. September 2007)

hey... 
grüße aus der ferne...
benji, wie gehts dir? ich hoffe, dass alles gut gelaufen ist und außerdem, dass du das mit der pause bis märz nicht ernst meinst  aber wie auch immer, hauptsache du bist am 3.10.2008 wieder fit...  
ich versuch´s dann auch nächstes jahr. aber dann nehmt euch alle in acht!


----------



## Benji (18. September 2007)

was is den nu los. du versuchst es erst nächstes jahr, was soll das denn????

also ich fahr definitv am 3.10. nicht in adelsberg. robär und feldi fahren aber, also fährst du auch, keine ausreden!!!!!!
ich bin auch als zuschauer dabei, außerdem hab ich ja was von schnitzel gehört und ich dachte das angebot gilt noch.

b


----------



## matsch (19. September 2007)

Genau hier wird nicht der Schwanz eingezogen. Ich bin aber auch raus, da ich leider noch mein Knie tunen lassen muss.   Hoffe dann passt alles wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (19. September 2007)

tunen??? was soll das werden.

warum sagst du mir nich, das dene mum im kh arbeitet???

b


----------



## geniusrc10 (19. September 2007)

benji, wenn du du mich anfeuerst komm ich mit. brauche natürlich auch noch ne mfg.


----------



## beastly (19. September 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> was is den nu los. du versuchst es erst nächstes jahr, was soll das denn????
> b



na ich dachte wir versuchen´s dann alle gemeinschaftlich nächstes jahr? freust du dich nicht über so viel solidarität?  nun ja, als du mir das mit der schulter erzählt hattest hab ich mich eigentlich gegen a-berg entschieden. und seit unserer letzten abendlichen tour saß ich dann auch nicht mehr ernsthaft auf dem rad. bin jetzt auch mit prüfungen fertig und will jetzt in den urlaub und mir eigentlich von keiner seite mehr stress machen lassen oder selbst machen. 
ich hätte es ja eh nur wegen der gruppe und zum spaß gemacht... nun, aber wenn feldi und rohbär nun wenigstens dabei sein werden, überleg ich mir´s nochmal und entscheide dann einfach spontan. 
aftershowparty bei mir können wir auf jeden fall einrichten und was das schnitzel betrifft: na mal sehen  wenn du lieb guckst  .... vielleicht!!


----------



## steiltyp (21. September 2007)

morgen samstag vormittag (also so gegen 10 bis 12) würde ich mich mal wieder über gesellschaft freuen...
ich biete an: 
1) gemütliche MTB-Runde
2) entspannte Runde auf dem RR (aber nich so schnell im Flachen - ich hab nur einen Gang)
3) ne Runde Joggen auf den Landgrafen mit anschließenden Stabilisationsübungen für den nicht belasteten Teil des Körpers

also da is doch für jeden was dabei... allerdings bei allen drei gruppen gleichzeitig werde ich wohl leider nicht dabei sein können


----------



## Benji (21. September 2007)

@ benno: klar, die mfg bekommen wir schon hin, anfeuern is ja wohl das mindeste was ich tun kann.

@till: also ich würde mich gern sportlich betätigen, aber noch is es zu früh.

b


----------



## beastly (23. September 2007)

Jemand Lust auf n bissel rumgedüse bei dem schönen Wetter? Heute und morgen bin ich noch im Lande.
Kann leider (mangels MTB) momentan nur Saaleradwanderweg/Straße fahren und würde mich (mangels Benni) über Mitfahrer freuen. Also wie immer: PM oder ICQ... ciao


----------



## BlueCloud (23. September 2007)

wenn ich nen komplettes bike hät wäre ich dabei,aber naja...soll halt nicht sein


----------



## steiltyp (25. September 2007)

vorläufig ohne background-sound: die apoldaer rennstrecke http://dastier.seime.com/bilder/20070923Apolda.WMV


----------



## geniusrc10 (25. September 2007)

strecke ist also gemäht und bleibt wie letztes jahr. werd mich gleich mal anmelden. wieso fährst du bei dem schönen wetter mit schutzblech?
gruß b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (25. September 2007)

occhhhhh faulheit würd ich sachen
der regen is doch schonwieder da


----------



## Falko1_de (26. September 2007)

ort werden ganz schn viele hunde ausgeführt - kotflügel sinnvoll


----------



## beastly (26. September 2007)

hihi... Schutzbleche... dazu fällt mir ein: wollte am Montag welche kaufen und wurde wieder weggeschickt  ... mit dem Kommentar: 
"Du wirst doch nicht bei nem Marathon Schutzbleche mit Dir rumschleppen wollen"
"Aber dann spritzt der Dreck doch so"
"Das ist aber nicht Dein Problem"
"Sondern?" 
"... das Deines Hintermannes"

@benni:
Nun gut... aber der Countdown läuft... noch 7 Tage... Und es regnet und soll angeblich nicht besser werden... kann mir jemand welche leihen? Vielleicht jemand, der verletzungsbedingt nicht mitfährt... aber sowieso nach Chemnitz kommen wollte?
Yeah, tausche Schlafplatz und Fressereien gegen Schutzblechleihgabe! Wer könnte da schon "nein" sagen? 

Übrigens: den Rohbär muss ich leider wieder ausquartieren, wenn er weiterhin böse Dinge in mein Studi-Gästebuch schreibt  

@benno:
Musst Du arbeiten am Dienstag? Wenn ihr da schon nach C kommt bist Du auf jedenfall auch willkommen  Unbekannterweise zwar, aber ich glaub Du passt prima zu unseren Möbeln:  http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/07305310


----------



## matsch (27. September 2007)

Ich denke ich komme nicht extra nach Chemnitz. Bin da sicher auch noch nicht wirklich gut zu Fuß. Morgen wird ja schließlich etwas Leichtbau in meinem Knie betrieben ;-) Aber die Schutzbleche kann ich ja den Benji mit geben.... Denke aber er hat auch noch welche rumliegen. und ich sag ja zu Schutzblechen beim Marathon. Nüscht ist schlimmer als den ganzen Tag ne nasse Kimme.


----------



## beastly (27. September 2007)

matsch schrieb:


> . Morgen wird ja schließlich etwas Leichtbau in meinem Knie betrieben ;-)



Ich glaub ja Du hattest Recht am Samstag: "Was soll er in den 10 Minuten OP schon falsch machen?" Aber trotzdem: Ich drück die Daumen...



matsch schrieb:


> Aber die Schutzbleche kann ich ja den Benji mit geben.... Denke aber er hat auch noch welche rumliegen



Jup, und den meinte ich eigentlich auch, weil der ja sowieso herkommt. Muss mal schaun, irgendwo krieg ich schon welche her. Oder doch noch den Ritzel-Mann überreden, dass er mir welche verkauft?  Aber danke für´s Angebot, ich frag mal Benni und ansonsten komm ich drauf zurück...



matsch schrieb:


> und ich sag ja zu Schutzblechen beim Marathon. Nüscht ist schlimmer als den ganzen Tag ne nasse Kimme.



ich hab´s gestern mal probiert im Matsch (  ) ... und muss Dir zustimmen.  Hintermann hin oder her... den wird´s in meinem Fall aufm Adelsberg sowieso nicht geben, fürchte ich. Aber die Nässe ist wirklich Mist, und vor allem: man sieht so schlecht, mit Schlamm in den Augen.... und das ist... unangenehm...  ... und vor allem:






... risikoreich ...


----------



## beastly (27. September 2007)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (27. September 2007)

@beastly
dat regal kenn ich schon
danke für die einladung
arbeit ist momentan nebensache, mache dienstag frei/krank, weil ich husten habe seit gestern. mal schaun, ob ich überhaupt mitfahre. 
gruß benno


----------



## steiltyp (27. September 2007)

@benno: zuviel geraucht? nee spaß - jedem das seine





wär ja schön wenn du für apolle wieder fit bist - leider starten wir ja nich mehr im gleichen rennen...


----------



## martn (27. September 2007)

hier gehts ja langsam zu, wie im lazarett...

kagge, dass das wetter so mies is, sonst könnte man molrgen mal ne runde drehen... :/


----------



## steiltyp (29. September 2007)

> ... Schutzbleche...​


----------



## geniusrc10 (1. Oktober 2007)

fahre doch nicht adelsberg. erkältung klingt zwar langsam ab, aber sinnvoll ist es sicher nicht, dann da so ne belastung reinzuknallen. außerdem bin ich krank geschrieben und wenn dann rauskommt, daß ich rennen fahre - nenene. dann verzichte ich lieber. 
benji versucht meinen startplatz morgen an die rad und roll fraktion zu verticken.
viel spaß allen die fahren.
werd in gedanken bei euch sein und mich ärgern, daß ich krank bin.
gruß benno


----------



## steiltyp (2. Oktober 2007)

Phiro will be 23 years old.


----------



## steiltyp (2. Oktober 2007)

also morgen mittwoch fahren wir nochmal kurz zur apoldastrecke...
13.00 uhr am johannistor


----------



## beastly (3. Oktober 2007)

@ benno: dann aber nächstes jahr, okay? war fein, trotz allerlei zwischenfällen ... geile sache... und wir sind in jedem fall 2008 alle wieder dabei... ihr hoffentlich auch !?

@ benni:danke für die schutzbleche! hat geholfen 
PS: rohbär sitzt grad neben mir: ich soll ausrichten, dass er jetzt viele, viele pflaster für seine wunden gebrauchen könnte... oder heilkräuter !


----------



## steiltyp (3. Oktober 2007)

morgen donnerstag nochmal eine ganz lockere runde auf der straße nach mellingen zum burger (mit gutscheinen)...
interessierte bitte melden oder pünktlich 10.00 am paradiesbahnhof


----------



## Falko1_de (3. Oktober 2007)

iese empfehlung an rohbr und mx





achtung! das in apolda beim rennen zu umrundende betonteil ist glatt und in fallinie steht ne brennessel (heilkraut)

onnertstag 10:00 treffpunkt (neuer) paradiesbahnhoftaxistand nicht vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (4. Oktober 2007)

Morgens, halb 10 in Deutschland.. ich  im schlage im Wartezimmer die Freie Presse auf und muss dieses kurz darauf aufgrund eines Lachanfalls verlassen...: 2 Fahrer werden zitiert: der Sieger über 60 km und... unser Stuntman, der ja noch vor allen anderen ins Ziel kam:

Chemnitz (fp). Erschöpft, Schlamm bespritzt und trotzdem überglücklich  so kamen die meisten Teilnehmer des gestrigen 6. Adelsberger Bike-Marathons ins Ziel. 
(...)
*Noch einmal mit dem Schrecken davon gekommen war Robert Flämmich*. Der 28-jährige Hobby-Radler aus Jena startete zum ersten Mal beim Bike-Marathon des SG Adelsberg. Sein Ziel über 40 Kilometer: Ein solider Mittelfeldplatz. Doch schon nach der ersten Runde war Feierabend. Nach einem Sprung *brach die Hälfte seiner Lenkerstange ab. Er verlor das Gleichgewicht* (ach!) und zog sich Schürfwunden am Knie und Schienbein zu. Trotzdem winkte er lächelnd ab: Halb so schlimm. Die Strecke ist für Mensch und Gerät eben sehr anspruchsvoll. Vor allem die Wald- und Forstwege bergen häufig Gefahren. Die Wurzeln, Senken und * Pfützen sind eine große Herausforderung*. Trotzdem macht es unglaublich viel Spaß, da durchzuheizen (...) 






    naja... keine Sorge Falko, nachdem der Rohbär mit seinem spontanen Lenker-Gewichtstuning während des Sprungs nicht nur durch die Hälfte des Lenkers, sondern auch durch den Verlust diverser Haut- und Trikotschichten einige Gramm eingespart hat, wäre er in Apolda sicher ganz vorn mit dabei! Könnt ihm ja mal den Vorschlag machen.. der wollte jetzt eh öfter fahren  ... verständlich.. jetzt wo er berühmt ist...


----------



## Benji (4. Oktober 2007)

sehr geil, unser stuntman mike in der zeitung, nur gut das er nen helm von mir bekommen hatte.

schön das ihr so gut unterwegs ward, zu erwähnen wäre aber noch das beastly über die 20km den dritten platz gemacht hat, in der altersklasse sogar platz 2, da würde ich doch mal sagen: *RESPEKT*
und das beim ersten rennen.

b


----------



## Falko1_de (4. Oktober 2007)




----------



## bulli-m (4. Oktober 2007)

Jetze jemand ohne-line. in einer halben std. mit bissl gelände und so


----------



## Hupert (4. Oktober 2007)

Die junge Frau auf dem obersten Treppchen scheint noch unter den Auswirkungen von "leistungssteigernden Substanzen" als Vermächtnis der längst verblichenen sowjetischen Besatzungszone zu "leiden". Hier scheint in den östlichsten Ausläufern unserer Republik noch Handlungsbedarf zu herrschen. Aber ansonsten hast du das fein gemacht Anja und nächstes Jahr fährst du dann die große Runde mit... da hätte es ja auch gestern schon auf das obere Treppchen reichen können


----------



## bulli-m (4. Oktober 2007)

bin dann nicht mehr online. Man sieht sich beim Landgrafen oder so.


----------



## beastly (4. Oktober 2007)

@benni: stopp! mal langsam...wenn wir´s schon hier breit trampeln, dann sollte doch auch feldi nicht unerwähnt bleiben   der ist ja von uns die längste strecke gefahren und hat sich auch ganz wacker geschlagen.... und rohbär hat sich wacker überschlagen  
wahrscheinlich hat er sich dabei auch irgendwie was am kopf getan... also noch schlimmer als sonst, meine ich... das war der lustigste abend ever, schade das du nicht dabei warst, aber das holen wir nach... ich hab rotwein 
ach so, und wir haben bei dieser gelegenheit schonmal deinen sommer 2008 verplant...  - hoffe das geht klar  
neben dem ebm und dem adelsberg hast du die unvergleichliche chance, hier http://www.mtb-chemnitz.de/ mit uns mitzufahren...  na wenn das kein angebot ist 


@falko: soso, einfach bilder fremder leute mopsen und im forum posten ... und dann auch noch das falsche... hier ist, was wirklich geschah: 

(ein wenig Übermut hat doch noch keinem geschadet...)Anhang anzeigen 133389


----------



## bulli-m (5. Oktober 2007)

kein biker am landgrafen gestern zw. 6 und 7 zusehen gewesen, nur ein paar jogger. da plagt mich sofortig das schlechte gewissen und ich suche hier gleichmal nen trainingspartner für den kernberglauf


----------



## bulli-m (5. Oktober 2007)

sorry zu sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo erstmal Herr bulli-m hier im Fred.

Ich glaub mit laufen holste hier keinem hinterm Ofen vor ;-).

Welche Strecke willste laufen??

b


----------



## bulli-m (5. Oktober 2007)

na nur 15 km, kenne die strecke vom letzten jahr und hatte wir geschworen: *Nie wieder, aber man ist dann doch Wiederholungstäter und ich hab auch schon 10 Euretten überwiesen*


----------



## steiltyp (5. Oktober 2007)

also ich jogge vormittags schon öfters ma...
aber nur meinen hausberg - den landgrafen - hoch bis zum napoleonstein und dann noch zum trimdichpfad bissel was für den opa(ober)körper tun...
keine großen strecken und auch nich im flachen und bergab - das verträgt meine olle radfahrermuskulatur nich und straft mich sonst mit schweinischem muskelkater


----------



## bulli-m (5. Oktober 2007)

siehste. zum Kernberglauf gehts ab der Hälfte viel bergab und das letzte stück neben der schnellstraße ekelhaft unendlich weit zurück zum Sportforum, echt nix für Bikerbeine Aber es muss auch gemacht werden.


----------



## beastly (5. Oktober 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> Ich glaub mit laufen holste hier keinem hinterm Ofen vor ;-).
> b



Puh, und ich hatte schon Angst, dass Du jetzt wirklich auf allerlei andere Sportarten umsteigen willst. Apropos: Klettern würd ich gern mal mitkommen. Und evtl. diese Rennsteig Sache... also mit dem Rad...  Rohbär hatte davon erzählt... klang gut.
Aber Joggen ist wirklich öde, ich hatte es vor ein paar Wochen mal probiert... vielleicht ne halbe Stunde... höchstens... und danach ging 4 Tage gar nichts mehr... Muskelkater ist gar kein Ausdruck... argh... obwohl das ja eigentlich heißt, dass man an dieser Stelle vielleicht wirklich mal was tun sollte...

Apropos Muskel:
Hab mich mal belesen wegen den Krämpfen: so richtig scheint man da nichts tun zu können, oder?? Außer regelmäßig trainieren und ausgewogen ernähren. Aber das tu ich doch! Naja, letzteres zumindest. Glücklicherweise hats keine schlimmen körperlichen Folgen... aber der Motivation tuts echt nicht gut... seufz... Shice, naja demzufolge höre ich auf Deinen Rat und lass es sein mit Apolda... - sei ganz beruhigt. Wäre sowieso zu stressig geworden, denk ich. Maybe next year... da wird sowieso alles besser ... hütet Euch


----------



## Cubeflizer (5. Oktober 2007)

Bei Krämpfen kann man eigentlich nur einen kleineren Gang rein machen (--> hohe Trittfrequenz) und viel Trinken. Achja und durch beißen ist noch wichtig.
Das sind zu mindestens die Tipps die mir dazu gegeben wurden.

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (5. Oktober 2007)

hmm, wenn der krampf aber schon da ist, hilft auch kein kleiner gang mehr ;-)

also ich hab mal von jemand ghört, der hat nen ironman gemacht, der hatte auch krämpfe, okay auf der straße is das nich so schlimm wie im gelände, abr der sagte gerade bei hohen trittfrequenzen war bei ihm die krampffrequenz höher, als mit "dicken" gängen.

das beste mittel beim krampf is sicher auf jeden fall kurz anhalten und trinken und essen, aber damit der kramf erst garnich kommt hilft nur training 

b


----------



## beastly (5. Oktober 2007)

kleinerer gang: hab ich gemacht, als es so leicht anfing an ein paar stellen. da half es auch noch aufzustehen und einfach mal die pedale als widerstand zum dehnen zu nutzen. aber als es dann plötzlich richtig los ging war ich nur noch froh, dass ich noch vom fahrrad runterkam und dann ging gar nichts mehr... sehr erfrischend auch die kommentare einiger vorbeidüsender schlaumeier "ey, aus dem weg!" (würd ich ja gern, wenn ich mich bewegen könnte) oder - auch nicht grad intelligent aber wenigstens nett: "ist alles okay bei dir?" (ja, deswegen lieg ich auch hier gekrümmt im schlamm)

bezüglich durchbeißen: vielleicht wäre es wirklich schneller wieder weggegangen, wenn ich versucht hätte aufzutreten, aber da´s in beiden beinen war, blieb wirklich nur sitzen bleiben und warten... und zusehen, wie alle vorbeiziehen... yeah...   aber eigentlich soll man´s dann wohl angeblich auch "ruhig stellen"... aber ich wollt auch net im wald übernachten... naja, nächstes jahr mit trinkrucksack...
aber meistens liest man, dass die wirklichen ursachen noch gar nicht so richtig klar sind und auch magnesium nicht unbedingt helfen muss... ach ich weiß auch nicht...

oder doch wieder heilkräuter?  http://www.kraeuter-verzeichnis.de/krankheiten/Muskelkrampf.htm


----------



## Falko1_de (5. Oktober 2007)

*DEUTSCHLAND MACHT PLATZ IM KÜHLSCHRANK*
für Apoldaer Siegerpakete mit Nudeln und Klößen


----------



## matsch (5. Oktober 2007)

Ja ja und ich kann wieder nicht um die Klöße kämpfen. Dabei schmecken die ja so so gut. Hmmm war ja letztes Jahr selber schuld...   Sehen uns am Sonntag !


----------



## martn (6. Oktober 2007)

also wenn ich krämpfe kriege, liegt der fehler idR shcon nen ganzes stück zurück. sprich, dann hab ich nen paar km vorher wohl einfach zuviel gewollt. mit der zeit und er_fahr_ung kann man sich besser einschätzen und das passiert seltener oder garnich mehr, weil man im entscheidenden moment rausnimmt und es später garnich soweit kommt.
mir passiert das im prinzip nurnoch, wenn die trails so geil sind, dass ich schneller fahre, als ich meinen beinen eigentlich zumuten sollte. aber dann isses das eigentlich gewissermaßen auch wert, weil der spass auf den trails hat absolute priorität! der sollte maximiert werden!


----------



## matsch (6. Oktober 2007)

martn schrieb:


> aber dann isses das eigentlich gewissermaßen auch wert, weil der spass auf den trails hat absolute priorität! der sollte maximiert werden!


----------



## KommissarZufall (6. Oktober 2007)

durchs singlespeeden kommt man wohl oder übel immer in den kontakt mit krämpfen, allerdings kann man nach einigen erfahrungen auch damit umgehen.... 
bin so ziemlich bei jedem wettkampf an der krampfgrenze, optimal gefahren bist du dann, wenn du genau im ziel welche bekommst. krämpfe kündigen sich recht zeitig schon an, man muss halt immer genau in den körper hineinhorchen. generell gilt dann: nicht jeden berg um jeden preis hochdrücken, mit weniger kraft fahren! öfter mal ausm sattel und mit wiegetritt abwechseln, das belastet andere muskelpartien und kann die krampfgefährdeten gebiete entlasten. ansonsten halt trainieren, singlespeeden führt da recht schnell zu brauchbaren ergebnissen


----------



## Falko1_de (6. Oktober 2007)

ie apoldaer strecke ist immernoch schlpfrig (s hat noch mal draufgeregnet)




wohl kommen von unserer truppe die meisten zu fuß und da gehts. nur die fahrspuren sind aufgeweicht.


----------



## beastly (7. Oktober 2007)

na... wie war´s? erzählt, erzählt, erzählt!!


----------



## Benji (7. Oktober 2007)

was soll man da noch sagen, der benno räumt die hobby-senioren ab (das ganze mit ner erkältung die man schon bronchitis nennen kann) und der till fährt sogar den lizenz herren um die ohren und holt den titel bei den junioren, und das ganze sowas von souverän. das training hat sich also mächtig gelohnt.
aber auch nich zu vergessen der 2. und der 4. paltz vom max und vom phil in der  junioren hobby klasse.
ergebnisse gibts hier: http://www.biker2000.de/mdc/download/Apolda2007.pdf

allen mal nen schönen sonntag noch.


b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (7. Oktober 2007)

benno und seine bronchitis ... eine unendliche geschichte?
schn wars, vor allem as wetter und paar fotos sind in steilis album














*allerbesten dank für die riesen kulisse und anfeuerung an der strecke!*


----------



## beastly (9. Oktober 2007)

hey, na gratuliere euch allen! weiter so, aber fahrt alle schön vorsichtig und mit helm... zur zeit ist echt der wurm drin... erst benni, dann rohbär, gestern ich... who`s next? freiwillige vor  und sonst so? was geht im schönen jena, lange nicht mehr da gewesen, aber vielleicht am wochenende mal... jemand bewegungswillig?


----------



## beastly (14. Oktober 2007)

@ benni: wasn mit dir? gar nicht mehr bei icq online? krank? pc ins klo gefallen? hätte gern unsere männchen/weibchen/aas/frischfleisch-diskussion fortgesetzt, aber in diesem moment kam der gegenstand unseres gesprächs zur tür rein, weiß nicht ob du die nachricht noch gekriegt hattest...
habs auf den zwiebelmarkt gestern leider nicht mehr geschafft, wäre sonst gerne mitgekommen. was gabs denn für sportliche höchstleistungen (oder unfälle) zu verzeichnen?

hat heute jemand lust, nach WE zu fahren? wäre aber (krankheits- und faulheitsbedingt) eher ne ruhige runde und (fahrradbedingt) nur landstraße. dann möglichst per icq melden, bitte. schönes wochenende...


----------



## Benji (14. Oktober 2007)

johh, bei mir is das netz im eimer. weimar war ganz schick, aber eindeutig zuviele leute. el bruder hat den 5 in seiner altersklasse gemacht, robär is ohne sturz durchgekommen. sonst nich viel.

b


----------



## geniusrc10 (15. Oktober 2007)

ich kann berichten, daß ich mit dem mtb-christian gestern 140 km gefahren bin. sollte nach meiner bronchiits ne grundlageneinheit werden. da ich aber 17 uhr ins kino wollte (hab ich auch geschafft) ham wir dann doch druck gemacht und der puls war etwas höher als geplant.
geraradweg zur schmücke, rennsteig bis frauenwald, ilmradweg bis kranichfeld, riehheimer, ef.
grüße


----------



## Benji (15. Oktober 2007)

@benno: nich schlecht, hab dich am samstag in weimar gesehn, leider warst du ein stück weg und *mit durch die menge kämpfen und rad schieben* beschäftigt.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (15. Oktober 2007)

am wochenende fahr ich nach ilmenau. weiß noch nich, wann genau ich vorher heimfahr, evtl is da freitag luft für ne runde. jemand bock und zeit?


----------



## dergunder (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo! Pendelt jemand von euch gen Dresden, so ab und an und hat Möglichkeiten ein kleines MTB samt Fahrer mit abzuschleppen?
grüße an die (wahl)jenenser


----------



## matsch (18. Oktober 2007)

Ne du ich kenne hier keinen der mit den Auto ab und an nach Dresden tingelt. Unser martn fährt doch umweltfreundlich mit dem Zug, ne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sketcher (18. Oktober 2007)

Nach dem 2500sten Beitrag mach ich den Fred hier zu.


Grüße
skr.


----------



## martn (18. Oktober 2007)

und machst uns nen extra unterforum?


----------



## matsch (18. Oktober 2007)

> Nach dem 2500sten Beitrag mach ich den Fred hier zu.



Ja ..wird Zeit ich kann das Gebabbel von mir auch nicht mehr lesen.... 

Am Sonnabend so nach dem Mittag werde ich mal ne Strassenrunde einlegen wollen. Wenn jemand mit will...   Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter passt. Neen nassen Arsch will ich nicht. 

Bis denne!


----------



## Benji (18. Oktober 2007)

sketcher schrieb:


> Nach dem 2500sten Beitrag mach ich den Fred hier zu.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> skr.



neidisch, nur weil dein mitteleichsfeld kram nicht läuft, oder was?  

b


----------



## matsch (18. Oktober 2007)

Ja des BENJIs Thread läuft und läuft und


----------



## steiltyp (18. Oktober 2007)

juhuu ich bin wieder daheim und natürlich beim matsch dabei... 
die wilde flur is wohl bissel matschig geworden in den letzten tagen?
geht morgen freitag schon was? wenn zeitlich erwünscht eben abends...

zumachen? aber nich doch - das zerstört ein lebenswerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sketcher (19. Oktober 2007)

martn schrieb:


> und machst uns nen extra unterforum?



jenau, würde sich fast lohnen.
aber nur wenn Benji den Mod macht.


----------



## Benji (19. Oktober 2007)

sketcher schrieb:


> jenau, würde sich fast lohnen.
> aber nur wenn Benji den Mod macht.



was muss man da so machen/können?
sicher viel  , aber arbeitszeiten ab 7 sind nix für mich chronologische eule.

b


----------



## sketcher (19. Oktober 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> was muss man da so machen/können?



sichten, sortieren, rausschmeißen.
ab und zu durchgreifen und, wenn's nötig ist, den besten kumpel im forum sperren lassen.
falsches mitgefühl schadet nur.

radfahren können muß man übrigens nicht.



> aber arbeitszeiten ab 7 sind nix für mich chronologische eule.



das geht in ordnung.

also, willst du den job?


----------



## bulli-m (19. Oktober 2007)

Hier der joggende Biker. Quält sich morgen jemand mit mir über 15 km Kernberglauf?? Das Wetter ist ja hervorragend...
Frage 2: Besitzt jemand von euch ein Crossrad, soll heißen Rennrad fürs Gelände, ehemals bekannt als Querfeldeinmaschine? Erfahrungsberichte bitte kundtun!!!


----------



## Benji (19. Oktober 2007)

bulli-m schrieb:


> Hier der joggende Biker. Quält sich morgen jemand mit mir über 15 km Kernberglauf?? Das Wetter ist ja hervorragend...
> Frage 2: Besitzt jemand von euch ein Crossrad, soll heißen Rennrad fürs Gelände, ehemals bekannt als Querfeldeinmaschine? Erfahrungsberichte bitte kundtun!!!



frag mal phiro, der is m.E. hier der einzige, der sowas besitzt.

b


----------



## Benji (19. Oktober 2007)

sketcher schrieb:


> sichten, sortieren, rausschmeißen.
> ab und zu durchgreifen und, wenn's nötig ist, den besten kumpel im forum sperren lassen.
> falsches mitgefühl schadet nur.
> 
> ...



radfahren kann ich zur zeit eh nicht, erstens weil schulter im anus, zweitens weil examen.

also wird das nix mit dem job.

werden leute gebraucht, oder hast du kein bock mehr???

b


----------



## sketcher (19. Oktober 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> werden leute gebraucht, oder hast du kein bock mehr???



nee, alles okay. war nicht so bierernst gemeint.

macht immer noch spaß hier. auch wenn ich, ebenso wie du, wenig zeit habe.
das thüringer forum ist recht pflegeleicht.

gruß, skr#


----------



## Falko1_de (19. Oktober 2007)

och sah die Plizei keinen Handlungsspielraum weiterlesen


----------



## steiltyp (19. Oktober 2007)

@matsch: mach ma bitte noch nen detaillierten spruch wanns morgen wie und wo losgeht...


----------



## Falko1_de (23. Oktober 2007)

till schlägt als joggingzeit 9:30 vor

ich mcht für 11:30 einladen

es geht zügig und ohne pause hinauf auf den landgrafen,
dort ein paar übungen an der fitness-parkuhr,
zurück langsam als coolown die treppen runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (23. Oktober 2007)

hmmm. danke für das angebot. leider is bei mir morgen früh um 10 ein wichtiger termin angesagt, ergo wird das nix bei mir. zweites problem: mir fehlt es gerade auch noch an passender kleidung, da ich ja die radklamotten alle aus sicherheitsgründen exportiert habe und ein import sicher nicht vor dem wochenende ermöglicht werden kann.

b


----------



## steiltyp (23. Oktober 2007)

*falko schrieb*
mir schogn in zivil un in en pttn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heute ist nicht alle tage, wir rennen wieder - keine frage


----------



## matsch (24. Oktober 2007)

Bei dem Wetter... phaaa. Mir hat die Radfahrt zur Arbeit schon gereicht. Naja viel Spass euch beim Spielen..... !


----------



## steiltyp (24. Oktober 2007)

als ich hab grad im radio gehört, dass "der Handel mit Gammelfleisch stärker bestraft" werden soll...
na dann passt ma auf - ich will ja keinen anschaun


----------



## Benji (24. Oktober 2007)

wie wo was?? Fleeeesch? nie gehört.

ich hab da gestern was gehört von dönertiergeruch, und ich war es nich der danach gerochen hat. *zu till schiel*

b


----------



## geniusrc10 (24. Oktober 2007)

am 17.11. ist ein cc rennen im schacht bei sondershausen. wer fährt hin und könnte mich mitnehmen?
so 18.11. querfeldein bei weißenfels.
hobby klasse 14.00 uhr, 30 min, lenkerbreite 50 cm
ebenso mfg gesucht.
gruß


----------



## steiltyp (24. Oktober 2007)

klar fremdes gammelfleisch is schon schlimm genug, aber wenn das eigene schon...

wie habt ihr etwa alle nochn crossbike oder was? wird denn gutes wetter?


----------



## matsch (25. Oktober 2007)

Till nüscht mit Crossrad. Da kannste auch nen Rennrad nehmen.. andere Reifen duff und gut! 

Ich werde dieses Jahr nicht nochmal in ein Rennen einschreiten...der Gesundheit zuliebe. Ausserdem muss ich den Winter über Grundlagen trainieren und dann geht es nächstes JAhr so ab .... ;-)


----------



## martn (25. Oktober 2007)

darfst du shcon wieder ins gelände? zu weihnachten würd ich wieder ne runde durch den zeitzgrund ballern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (25. Oktober 2007)

@martn: ja das geht schon wieder. und das zu Weihnachten geht klar!!!!

@all: werde am WE mal im ThüWald(bei Schleusingen) sein. Will auch Rennrad fahren. Hat jemand ne Idee wo es dort schön ist mit dem Rennradel???


----------



## steiltyp (25. Oktober 2007)

na aber durch die "normalen" rr-bremsen passen doch keine crossreifen durch oder?
gibts da ne ssp wertung?
weihnachten hätte ich ja auch bock


----------



## geniusrc10 (25. Oktober 2007)

habs gestern probiert. durch mein rennrad paßt kein crossreifen. ist alles zu schmal. und selbst wenn es ginge, würde bei aufkommendem matsch alles zugehen.
die hobbyklassen dürfen mit mtb und lenker auf 50 cm fahren.
würde ja auch gerne mal nen crosser probieren.
hab grade auf bsn, den link zu napolencup gefunden für crossrennen am 01.12. in dornburg.

schleusingen und rennrad am wochenende: an der schmücke liegt schnee und es ist kalt und naß. gestern abend im trockenen suhl losgefahren. 20 min später haste gedacht du bist in ner anderen welt. was doch so ein paar höhenmeter ausmachen... würde also nicht so in die höhe gehen.

außerdem ist am sonntag bzf auf den dolmar. über ein paar fans würde ich mich auch freuen. 

christmasride: bin ich auch dabei.

so denne


----------



## steiltyp (25. Oktober 2007)

hmm aber nen 50iger lenker hab ich auch net und umbauen wär m.M. nach übertrieben...
in meinen alten stahlrahmen passen schon breitere reifen... werde das mit den bremsen aber erst testen, wenn die alten reifen runter sind - hab eh in richtung crossreifen geschielt, aber klebreifen wechselt man nicht alle tage
so guti mit offtopic - ich kann mich derzeit nur irgendwie schlecht überwinden


----------



## Falko1_de (26. Oktober 2007)

iese nummer mchte ich mir sichern!
als alibi dieses motiv als motivation (gut, inzwischen sinds paar blätter weniger ...)


----------



## matsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Sach mal Falko...kannst du nicht pennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (26. Oktober 2007)

u bist aber schon früh auf, heute
diese beitragsnummer mchte ich auch, gelle du nich


----------



## Benji (27. Oktober 2007)

ihr beitragsnummern hascher.

b


----------



## Falko1_de (27. Oktober 2007)

schne grüße aus *trier*
hier sind ie berge auch nicht höher als in jena und bergab wird ES kalt


----------



## beastly (28. Oktober 2007)

hey...

@ benni: noch einmal schlafen und ihr seid hier: gehen also nachher heu ernten! und ich halte schon seit wochen strengste diät in vorbereitung auf unser fressgelage (bezüglich speisekarten: ihr habt ne macke- und das find ich prima)
könntet ihr mich am mittwoch vielleicht mit nach jena nehmen? hab doch langsam sehnsucht nach der heimat und der feiertag am mittwoch läd gerade dazu ein, den rest der woche ebenfalls als solchen zu betrachten!

und wenn ja:

an alle: jemand lust auf ne tour?


----------



## steiltyp (29. Oktober 2007)

muhaa endlich is mein eisenschwein fertig - so elegant gings noch nie bergab... der mann mit hund hat nicht schlecht geguckt als ich über die kleine treppe aus dem wald auf den reinholdweg (oberhalb hufelandweg) gesprungen kam 
also kann ich es jetzt auch jedem recht machen, der es bergauf und auf der fläche ganz gemütlich haben will...

hach hätte der benji ma sein h.c. behalten - dann wär er sicher nich gestürzt und würde jetzt sicher mit mir ne schöne freeridetour machen... 

ach so auf tour hab ich immer lust - nur ab dem 01.11. bin ich etwas beschränkt... weil zum freiwilligen ökologischen jahr am institut für biogeochemie... aber nach wie vor in jena


----------



## geniusrc10 (29. Oktober 2007)

wir wollen ein bild vom eisenschwein sehn...


----------



## martn (29. Oktober 2007)

nen freireiter? ich will sehen! bild!


----------



## Falko1_de (29. Oktober 2007)

auf as der künstler etwas dazu sagen mge


----------



## matsch (30. Oktober 2007)

ja ja und in 6 Wochen fährt der Junge dann Dirt.... der Abstieg ist nah ;-)
Aber zeigt lieber auch noch ein Bild von der Gazelle!


----------



## martn (30. Oktober 2007)

wat heißtn hier abstieg? dirt muss ja nich gleich sein, aber gegen anständiges freireiten is ja wohl absolut nichts einzuwenden. im gegenteil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (30. Oktober 2007)

ach mensch hatte heute leider den bilderkasten vergessen... wollte doch noch umfassenderes posten...
naja dirt is nix für mich - künstlich geschaufeltes kann ich nich leiden... is doch wie fitnessstudio sonst
aber schon erstaunlich was son bissel federweg am heck macht... gut ich war auch mit starrgabel im gelände gut unterwegs - da bin ich damit sehr bedient

sonst übe ich mal noch in ruhe über den winter... kleine drops machen jetzt schon spaß - ziel is ne richtig schöne strecke am landgrafen zu fahren - für die brauchts aber noch fahrtechnik - ich will ja nichts überstürzen


----------



## Falko1_de (30. Oktober 2007)

matsch schrieb:


> ja ja und in 6 Wochen ... lieber auch noch ein Bild von der Gazelle!


as trten der autos, wegen nebeneinaderfahrens auf der straße trotz radwegzwangs müsst ihr euch vorstellen - immer wieder gern, wiesenstraße richtung kunitz, golmsdorf, graitschen


----------



## steiltyp (31. Oktober 2007)

wegen tour melde ich mich morgen nochmal - dann weiß ich über meine zeitplanung bescheid

@matsch: hoffe du bist noch heile runter gekommen... ich war dann über das viele essen zur feier doch ganz froh


----------



## matsch (1. November 2007)

Ja runter war es wieder gut. Die BEine haben zu Hause schön gewackelt....


----------



## steiltyp (1. November 2007)

jo also heute scheine ich noch komplett zeit zu haben... falls hier also noch jemand kurzfristig entschlossen ist bitte melden - mit zeit und ort


----------



## Falko1_de (1. November 2007)

genug geackert?





aufgenommen vor einer regenfront zwischen hohlstedt und apolda

"aus meiner erdnahen umlaufbahn glaubte ich, ie krümmung des globus wahrnehmen zu knnen ..." (sehr frei nach thomas reiter)


----------



## beastly (2. November 2007)

Palim palim.. melde gehorsamst: soeben ins heimische Domizil zurückgekehrt und voller Tatendrang!
Also macht mal nen Spruch!
@benni: willst du wirklich fahren... ? Hab da irgendwie ein schlechtes gewissen und will nicht schuld sein, wenn du dein Versprechen deiner Mum gegenüber brichst.
warum gehen wir nicht statt dessen zur Lichtbildarena: 16 Uhr Americana - Mit dem Rad einmal um die USA - klingt doch gut!? (bis auf "USA"- aber da können wir ja mal ein Auge zu drücken!?) Würde das (Roh)bärchen und Dich natürlich einladen... muss mich ja irgendwie für den Festschmaus rächen - if you want.
Zur E.O.F.T nach kann ich leider nicht mitkommen... Aber danke fürs Angebot... shice, aber Du kennst ja meine Verpflichtungen am Montagabend  aber hier findet sich doch bestimmt jemand, der sich den Spaß nicht entgehen lassen will !? Und ihr könntet ja mal Bescheid geben wie´s war... die sind ja auch demnächst in Dresden und das wiederum ist nicht weit von Chemntown entfernt... We´ll see...


----------



## Falko1_de (2. November 2007)

"as ist gefhrlich, sagte der großvater und ging ins haus."
(_peter & the wolf_ song & words by Sergej Prokofjew

letzte signale vor re-entry übermittelten folgendes bild:





aus der erdnahen umlaufbahn vorzeitig und unsanft im bereich der granitpflaster gelandet, rate ich dringend von selbstversuchen ab!

der benji bekommt echt probleme mit der versicherung seines teuren titan-schulterstücks.


----------



## steiltyp (2. November 2007)

der benji soll ma mit mir die bad(t)s 




minton...
wie wärs am dienstag oder am mittwoch oder vielleicht donerstag oder lieber freitag und samstag oder sonntag oder dann nächste woche oder übernächste... oh sorry weihnachten sieht bei mir schlecht aus und ab silvester bin ich eine woche snowboarden... also?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (3. November 2007)

denk ich auch... also ich wär für die harmlosversion: andere fahren lassen... und zwar weit... und sich selbst zurücklehnen und bilder anschaun....






ist halt 14 uhr... blöde zeit irgendwie... aber überlegts euch  
http://www.weltgeschichten.com/americana/


----------



## Benji (3. November 2007)

hallo, wird hier der betroffene auch mal gehört?
frl. canyon: es war von einer äußerst harmlosen radwegtour für kranke die rede, also mal keene sorge. außerdem darf ich den arm bis 90grad bewegen, und drüber komme ich beim radfahren eh nicht. außerdem war nich die rede von irgendwelchen bewaldeten strecken (wegen der baumprall gefahr).

zum thema badminton: ähm, ich als bewegungsbeschränkter linkshänder werde wohl eher mit dem bike wieder auf dem hinterrad fahren, als den badminton schläger in gebührender art und weise zu malträtieren. schlag- und vorallem ausholbewegungen sind m.e. schlimmer für die schulter, als zugbewegungen.

nun gut, also euch zu liebe fahr halt nicht, werd ich wohl doch kommende woche noch die 90kg knacken, danke ;-)

b


----------



## beastly (3. November 2007)

@benji: 2 meter abstand sind kein grund, um aufs forum zu verzichten 
also: wie du magst, aber dann soll die mama im ernstfall ihren sohn bitte selbst von der straße kratzen und sich nicht bei mir beschweren. ansonsten: los gehts!

@ alle, die ich sonst noch aufs glatteis geführt habe: usa-radreise-dia-vortrag ist morgen 16 uhr und nicht heute, stand falsch im netz und ich kann (wie immer) nichts dafür


___________
*
Nachtrag: Also morgen 11:30 am Arbeitsamt: Invalidenrunde von und mit Tourguide Benni. Für ihn unter dem Motto: "Ich-tu-was-für-G1-und-versuche-den-Bäumen-auszuweichen". Für mich unter dem Motto "Ich-tu-was-für-G2-und- versuche-Abstand-zu-halten-und-mich-nicht-wieder-zu-überschlagen". Weitere Fahrer und Mottos sind willkommen... aber... ganz entspannt... es ist Sonntag!*


----------



## steiltyp (3. November 2007)

ohhh mann da sag ich nur: ich geh auch mit dir joggen! da wirst du schnell was los...
und ansonsten: radfahren halt ich erst für sinnvoll, wenn badminton auch wieder geht - ohne reflexe bzw. die möglichkeit diese durchzuführen ist halt nischt los...


----------



## steiltyp (4. November 2007)

könntet ihr beim nächsten mal vielleicht eine "nicht-tour", also eine die ihr nicht beginnen werdet auch absagen? gut so war ich wenigstens schon unterwegs  , aber man will ja leuten die möglichkeit geben an touren in jena und umgebung teil zu nehmen und nicht nur den anschein erwecken...
(ich will jetzt auch garnicht wissen wer nichts dafür konnte)

@benji: kannst mal PN-nen wann du joggen gehst... da sieht man sich mal wieder


----------



## beastly (4. November 2007)

Jo, na gut, da du nicht wissen willst, was wirklich passiert ist, nur soviel: wir machen das immer so... denkst Du wirklich, dass wir jemals Rad gefahren sind? Alles nur Fake...  wir pos(t)en doch hier immer nur rum und erzählen was von abenteuerlichen Touren, die niemals stattgefunden haben. Wie auch?  Wir haben ja nichtmal n Fahrrad.. bisher hat man´s uns immer abgekauft... Shice...



und ernsthaft: sorry, aber zur Verteidigung wäre zu sagen, dass wir ja nicht wussten, dass noch jemand mitfahren will... 
Also... konstruktiver Vorschlag: gib  nächstes Mal vorher irgendwie nen Mucks von Dir, wenn Du mitwillst und wir geben dann nen Mucks von uns, wenn sich was ändert  
Aber immerhin haben wir Dir so dazu verholfen, Dich Sonntagmorgen zu überwinden und Dich trotz Schmuddelwetter sportlich zu betätigen...  wobei... im warmen Bett war´s auch schön...  
Dir noch ein schönes Wochenende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeSunShine (4. November 2007)

Dass um Jena rum so viel geht find ich ja grob... Komme urspünglich aus Kahla.  Ich schließ mich wenn ichs einrichten kann mal an!


----------



## Benji (5. November 2007)

hallo.

also ich konnte wie gesagt nix dafür. wusste auch nicht das hier von einer tour die rede war, und außerdem war doch von 10.30uhr eigentlich die rede, tz tz tz.

hier reisen moden ein, die hätte es früher nicht gegeben.

also wegen joggen, ich war ja dann am sonntag mal ne runde seit langem wieder, ich denke mal dienstag könnte ich wieder mal ne runde drehn.
problem is der derzeitige stand der un-fitness, die es wohl erstmal von nöten macht, dass ich allein etwas laufe. will ja hier keinen aufhalten und berge hoch rennen steht sowieso erstmal außer frage.

also till, ich werd mich mal noch 2 wochen alleine rumquälen, wenn es dann etwas besser geht läßt sich gern über ne runde reden.

zum neuankömmling aus kahla: erstmal willkommen hier im fred.

b


----------



## Benji (5. November 2007)

Ich vergass noch was ganz wichtiges.

Unser werter Herr Weber, unsere Marathonlegende, man kann schon sagen einer der ganz schlimm harten Jungs hat sich am Wochenende mal wieder richtig ordentlich in die Fresse gehauen und ist beim Grenzgänger (http://www.grenzgaenger-mtb.de/) im Harz gestartet. Und das der Junge keine halben Sachen macht wissen hier die meisten. 

Ich gratuliere hiermit dem Herrn Benno Weber offiziell und ganz schlimm feierlich zum 2. Platz mit 201km. Man stelle sich vor, man fährt mal so zum Spaß 12h am Stück, natürlich im Gelände, und reisst dann mal noch gleich über 200km ab.

Ich denke Herr Weber hat hier mal einen ganz großen  verdient.

mfg der b


----------



## geniusrc10 (5. November 2007)

der veranstalter sagt 201 km, ich hab nur 189 km, muß mal den radumfang neu vermessen,
hier mal ne grafik wie es aussieht wenns fertig ist. bilder und bericht folgen, da müßt ihr euch nicht durch die bilder auf der grengaenger seite durchleihern.


----------



## matsch (5. November 2007)

Ja ja der Benno muss Eier haben!  

Echt super Junge


----------



## mtb-christian (5. November 2007)

@Benno

Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite! Ist ja wirklich heftig das du die 12h komplett durchgefahren bist, ich hab gedacht man gönnt sich bei so ner Renndauer hier und da mal ne kurze Auszeit. Aber das du wirklich 12h am Stück durchziehst und dann noch den Christopher Maletz so dicht auf den Fersen bist, fetten Respekt dafür!


----------



## Benji (5. November 2007)

ich kenn da aber einen, der hat in letzter zeit mal noch bissi krasser abgeräumt, ne herr kreuchler, wir wollen hier mal keinen anschauen. ;-)

ich würde mal sagen die saison 2007 is bei vielen von uns recht ordentlich gelaufen.

um mal die planungen für 2008 vorzunehmen, was gibts dabei euch so auf dem plan??

also ich fang mal an:

- ein rennen mit matsch auf dem tandem
- fockeberg muss ich sicher auch wieder
- adelsberg muss ich auch fahren ;-)
- ein marathon in den alpen

ich denke das reicht als planung, man muss ja realistisch bleiben ;-)

nun seit ihr dran!

b


----------



## steiltyp (5. November 2007)

erinnert mich bissel an unsere rennsteigtour - durch unseren umweg aufgrund von verirrung haben wir damals ordentlich hm gemacht und am ende auch 12h gebraucht - weswegen wir dem zug hinterherfahren mussten...
aber das im rennen - wär nich mein ding - ich will lieber losdüsen und dann auch mal fertig werden...
sieht man ja am puls... da warst du sehr gleichmäßig - ich muss mich auf langen strecken sehr konzentrieren um nicht das ganze pulver gleich zu verschießen...
ist aber wohl gewöhnung und talent... bei mir steht beim puls eher mal ne 200 

(hab heut endlich bilder vom eisenschwein gemacht - im album... und bin nebenbei bissel durch den wald gehüpft)

juhuuuuuuuu 100 ich hab die seite... sorry falko


----------



## geniusrc10 (5. November 2007)

danke für die glückwünsche. hab ich mir ja auch hart erkämpft.

nächste saison fahr ich sicher auch wieder rennen. 
bin schon angefragt vom team traktor thueringen für 4'er beim 24 h mara in chemnitz.

till: winterpokal: ich mach mit. 
gruppenname: die apokalyptischen reiter oder die ritzeldompteure oder irgend ein anderer blödsinn. wer sind die anderen zwei?


----------



## Falko1_de (5. November 2007)

ja, ärgerlich, die seite ist schon a, aber das forum ist ja n gemeinschaftswerk, ich bin stolz, auf seite *100* schreiben zu dürfen!

herrn weber habe ich still und privat schlettengewissenswegen gratuliert wir aßen derweil bei der abschlussfeier seine torte mit auf.

apropos:

Pig Brater is watching you!






* aktuelle streckenmeldungen sollen im jena-forum auch nicht fehlen:*
oberhalb laasan ist baumfällung. helm und lampe nicht vergessen. im dunkeln würgen die absperrbänder viel besser.





zwischen kunitz und tümpling-schloss (nahe erlkönig) ensteht ne ganz schlimme bitumendecke für raser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (6. November 2007)

Ich bin natürlich auch wieder dabei. 
Tandem mit Benji geht klar   Und dann gibt es da noch ein paar Sachen, die gemacht werden müssen. Aber erstmal sehen wie man über denWinter kommt....  Winterpokal ist halt nicht sowas für mich...da würdet ihr nur sehen wie wenig ich trainiere...


----------



## bulli-m (6. November 2007)

Die Planung gibt noch mehr her, allerdings so zeug für flachzangen  wie mich, wo auch gern mal nur schnelle 25 - 35 km gegeben werden.
MTB zum Possenlauf Sondershausen
MTB zum Kyffhäuserberglauf
etliches im Sachsenland (Vogtland und Erzgebirge)
maybe wieder in Jena für techn. Wenigtalentierte aber Konditionsviecher
und den ganzen eon-Cup-Kram


----------



## geniusrc10 (7. November 2007)

so, hab mal ein paar fotos vom wochenende ins album getan, damit man mal nen eindruck kricht.


----------



## Falko1_de (7. November 2007)

*mchte meinen: sooooo morastig ist as gar nicht*






die pfützen am steinkreuz sind noch klein und leicht zu umfahren, die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




marathon-strecke ist gut in schuss


----------



## Falko1_de (8. November 2007)

zitiete mich selbst:


> *mchte meinen: sooooo morastig ist as gar nicht*



die jenzigschleife könnt ihrr auch mit dranhängen, auch mit stvo-strahler fahrbar


----------



## Falko1_de (9. November 2007)

wer ohne schutzblech sauber radeln will, em mchte man großschwabhäuser weg und die schnecke nebst sprintrunde nahe globus empfehlen


----------



## Benji (9. November 2007)

sprintrunde????

b


----------



## Falko1_de (10. November 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> sprintrunde????
> 
> b



genau. und man kommt viel entspannter zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 denn ie umfahrung stlich der saale ist fertig


----------



## steiltyp (10. November 2007)

ich würde mich morgen sonntag mal wieder über begleitung freuen nachdem ich die letzten tage immer bei dunkelheut gefahrn bin...

losgehen soll es vormittags (also gegen 11) vom spittelplatz - wenn es nich grad regnet oder schneit schlage ich die jeweiligen straßenflitzer vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (10. November 2007)

grad kehrt mit aua das gefühl in finger+zehenspitzen zurück.
ein gutes hat die klte - kaum scherben auf en wegen.





u. a. das umweltamt zieht aus dem tower in den anger.
zeit wirds, der platzt doch aus den nähten!


----------



## Falko1_de (10. November 2007)

ich will aber nich als falko posten... 





heyhey regtschab


----------



## steiltyp (10. November 2007)

ey hier mal melden - ich will jetzt einfach nicht begreifen, dass keiner mit will morgen (sonntag)




und ich wollte noch bemerken, dass ich hier ja wohl seit heut der erste mit wirklicher schneeerfahrung bin... bei oberhof sinds schon 30cm (ich war moor vermessen)


----------



## Benji (10. November 2007)

willst du hier den alleinunterhalter spielen. die 2500 gehört doch dann bitte mir, weil ich bin ja auch gründer 

b


----------



## Falko1_de (10. November 2007)

tschultschung till, wie ist das denn mlich ie abmeldung hat wohl wieder nicht gefunzt ...

wir sehen uns dann,
1100 am spittelplatz
falls sonst keiner kann
starten wir ohne hatz


----------



## steiltyp (11. November 2007)

wer will denn schon alleinunterhalten? aber wenn doch keiner mitspielt!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (11. November 2007)

auf en landgrafen geklettert, klimmzüge geübt, niemand zu shen


----------



## beastly (11. November 2007)

*rofl* wie süß ist das denn!? 

aber da kriegt man glatt n schlechtes Gewissen, denn:
NICHT auf dem Landgrafen gewesen, auch keine Klimmzüge geübt sondern den ganzen Tag auf der faulen Haut gelegen... 

.... macht nicht fit, aber (manchmal) glücklich


----------



## matsch (12. November 2007)

ich war auch auf den landgrafen.. aber nur an den klimmzugstangen vorbei... war ja viel zu matschig


----------



## matsch (15. November 2007)

So gestern hab ich mit dem Benji die Wintersaison eingeläutet. Wir haben kräftig gesponnen. Es war ein Fest!

jetzt fang ich auch schon an zu spamen....


----------



## _torsten_ (16. November 2007)

beastly schrieb:


> "Oh Gott, hier steht ja ein Fahrrad! Warum steht Dein Fahrrad denn hier und macht die Wohnung dreckig?!"
> "Unter anderem weil die Wohnung nicht halb so viel wert ist, wie das Fahrrad!"


@beastly ... darf ich das zitieren, wenn ich das nächte mal diese Frage bei mir in der Wohnung höre?


----------



## Benji (16. November 2007)

http://www.zapiks.com/chain-vs-chain.html


----------



## Benji (16. November 2007)

stimmt: vergessen, schöner film.....

b


----------



## Falko1_de (16. November 2007)

*101*

ein bild mit seltenheitswert. was da oben rechts herumfliegt? ein boot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 na dann hör mal das





dem benji vielen dank für die initiative sowie gratulation an alle forumherumfummler zum durchbrechen der erwähnten "schallmauer" 2500, kommt gut über die kalten tage und vergesst den winterpokal nicht!

und ie zeit passt auch so schn


----------



## Benji (22. November 2007)

hmmm, schade. hier passiert ja garnüscht mehr, liegt das am wetter oder weil der großteil der "schriftführer" nich da ist?

was machtn unser geopraktikant eigentlich? mit dem rad uffm acker rumfahren und vermessungssteine suchen? oder ganz und gar erdproben nehmen??

b


----------



## geniusrc10 (22. November 2007)

hast wohl langeweile?
ich war gestern mit rolf 4 h radeln bei 0 grad. naja. hinterher fühlt man sich gut...
so denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (22. November 2007)

ach der benno immer am radeln.... naja jetzt ist ja winterpause da macht man nicht soviel


----------



## geniusrc10 (22. November 2007)

ich fahr wesentlich weniger als im sommer. das ganze ist eh so sporadisch.


----------



## Benji (22. November 2007)

klar hab ich langeweile, mal so kurz zwischendurch den thread hier etwas anheben. naja, ich mach auch grad winterpause ;-)

b


----------



## martn (22. November 2007)

wersn geopraktikant?


----------



## Falko1_de (23. November 2007)

as tier hat kologisch leergang

und bevors einem geht wie *denen*, habsch ich das mtb der konkurrenz getestet. morgen dazu mehr.


----------



## steiltyp (23. November 2007)

jo ik hatte nen 5tägiges seminar - konnte so auch nur einmal 90 min. joggen nuja die woche is ja noch nich rum... um genauer zu sein bin ich FÖJler (freiwilliges ökologisches jahr oder thüringenjahr) am Max-Planck-Institut für BIOgeoCHEMIE man sollte die anderen bereiche nich vergessen - obwohl es dort schon wirklich viele geologen gibt...

tja wetter ist mal wieder nich so toll - aber ich werde garantiert joggen oder radeln wenns geht


----------



## Benji (23. November 2007)

uih, na dann mal danke für die erklärung. ich hatte nur noch was mit geo im ohr, deswegen auch die frage.


b


----------



## martn (23. November 2007)

hah, geologieexkursion hat ich letzten freitach... ^^ überall basalt und gneis udn wat weiß ich hier...

und wer is das da auf den latten? in altenberg is mittlerweile schon wieder nurnoch matsch und dreck, aber zweimal war ich shcon unterwegs. das is shcon einmal mehr, als letzten winter. und nen heftigen muskelkater gabs auch.


----------



## beastly (24. November 2007)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Zitat von beastly
> "Oh Gott, hier steht ja ein Fahrrad! Warum steht Dein Fahrrad denn hier und macht die Wohnung dreckig?!"
> "Unter anderem weil die Wohnung nicht halb so viel wert ist, wie das Fahrrad!"
> 
> @beastly ... darf ich das zitieren, wenn ich das nÃ¤chste mal diese Frage bei mir in der Wohnung hÃ¶re?



klar... gern! Wobei.... bei mir ist es Ã¼brigens wirklich so... Und- wir sind ja hier unter uns ;-) â dass das nicht daran liegt, dass ich ein besonders teures Fahrrad habe sondern vielmehr daher rÃ¼hrt, dass die Wohnungen in Chemnitz so billig sind, dass werde ich niemandem verraten. Wenn sich aber unsere Wohnungskaltmiete vervierfachen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¼rde ich ungefÃ¤hr beim Neupreis des Fahrrads und der hinzugefÃ¼gten Teile herauskommen... Das wiederum wÃ¤re aber â bei 25% Wohnungsleerstand in Chemnitz-  eher nicht ganz so ratsam fÃ¼r den Vermieter... Also hat der Spruch schon seine Berechtigung und darf gern verbreitet werden ;-) Bitte mit wissenschaftlicher Quellenangabe: (vgl. Beastly et al., 2007)



Falko1_de schrieb:


> die
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo? Wie? Was? Hab ich was verpasst? 

Ãbrigens: der Zooladen-Film ist genial... ist der Hamster noch zu haben?


und sonst: hab mich mal wieder in die Heimat verirrt... geht was am WE? Sportlich oder Ã¼berhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (24. November 2007)

heut war das wetter ja klasse... hab mich noch nich getraut nach morgen zu gucken - wenn es weiter gut bleibt fahre ich morgen natürlich auch


----------



## matsch (26. November 2007)

@benno: wann ist das rennen in dornburg? die uhrzeit bitte? werde wohl zum schauen kommen.


----------



## geniusrc10 (26. November 2007)

dornburg sa 01.12.
www.napoleoncup.de
dort flyer
komme ca.11.20 jena west an. such mfg für mich und den crosser nach dornburg. da kann man mehr warme klamotten mitnehmen und sich ins auto setzen falls es regnet.
benji wollte auch hin.
mein rennen ist 13.30
da hab ich wenigstens jemanden der vernünftige fotos macht.
phiro fährt bei der elite mit.
gruß


----------



## Benji (26. November 2007)

okay, ich stell die mfg.

matsch wir können ja dann zusammenfahren, falls du nich mit dem rad hinwolltest.

b


----------



## Falko1_de (27. November 2007)

steiltyp und ich mchten samstag nach dornburg ie mit*radel*gelegenheit anbieten


----------



## martn (27. November 2007)

wie siehtsn aus, kommt eiegntlich jemand zum glühweinrennen nach dd?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (27. November 2007)

martn wann ist denn das?? aber der benji ist ja nicht fit und so allein nach dd


----------



## Benji (27. November 2007)

fit schon, aber fahren darf er nich ;-)

is glühwein nich hase und igel, oder seh ich das falsch?

ohja, ich muss mich korrigieren. 
http://www.kingpudding.de/frieder/cup.html

na dann martn hau mal in die tasten was da geht??

b


----------



## geniusrc10 (27. November 2007)

ich fahr auch nach dd, allerdings sa abend von l.e. aus, weil ich dort noch bei nem umzug helfe.
bis sa


----------



## geniusrc10 (27. November 2007)

so hats mir kommissar zufall geschrieben:

12.00 treffen heide und locker zum start rollern
rennen
glühweintrinken
danach vllt. noch ne kurze heide-runde
treffen im alten wettbüro, nudeln fassen
anschließend m.a.s.h. dd-premiere und nen paar andere bike-kurzfilme,
vllt sogar von uns, wie wir im oktober die jenaer hänge gerockt haben.
muss ich noch abklären, aber vllt. kriegen wir das noch hin


----------



## KommissarZufall (27. November 2007)

rrrrichtig, benno. so siehts aus.
wer kommen will is herzlich eingeladen. unterbringung kriegen wir schon irgendwie alles hin, gibt ja zum glück genug biker in dd....

benno, fr 18.00 is training angesetzt!!!


----------



## KommissarZufall (27. November 2007)

achso, benno, wennde sa abend da bist, kömma noch schön nen paar pilsner/glühwein schlürfen. gelegenheiten dürfts genug geben.


----------



## geniusrc10 (27. November 2007)

hab noch nich geschaut, wie die züge von l.e. nach dd fahren und weiß nich wie lange der umzug geht. mit training 18 uhr is doch sicher das armtraining gemeint???
freu mich schon


----------



## KommissarZufall (27. November 2007)

arm- und nackentraining, jawoll.

siehe deine signatur


----------



## Falko1_de (27. November 2007)

*!*black ice on the rocks*!*







ahabschmichdochgleilanggmocht volloffmllbogn


----------



## _torsten_ (28. November 2007)

beastly schrieb:


> Bitte mit wissenschaftlicher Quellenangabe: (vgl. Beastly et al., 2007)


Werde ich tun ... und am besten gleich deine Adresse zum Feldvergleich dazu legen. 

Hast du auch noch eine Idee wie man den Dreck aus Wald, Feld und Flur nicht durch die ganze Wohnung trägt? Gerade bei diesem Wetter hat man ja Unmengen davon am Rad, was benji bezeugen   kann.  
Oder wäscht du dein Rädl nach jeder Ausfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (28. November 2007)

das waren noch zeiten mit dem sofa *hach*

b


----------



## matsch (28. November 2007)

Dann wäre das mit der Schulter.... hachja...   
Das Ding war doch aber berguff ne Qual, oder warum hast du heute immernoch so dicke Beine?


----------



## Falko1_de (28. November 2007)

hmmm. unwiederbringlich. oder mchtest u vielleicht ein neues wachsen lassen: http://cgi.ebay.de/RED-CHILI-CAYENNE-CHILI-30-SAMEN-HOT


----------



## _torsten_ (28. November 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> das waren noch zeiten mit dem sofa *hach*



... und trotzdem hast du alle abgehängt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




na gut ... m., j., s. und viele andere nicht. mich aber immer ...


----------



## Falko1_de (29. November 2007)

jawoll!
*TRSTET EN BENJI*
die winterzeit nutze ich zum recherchieren des phänomens geringer frauenquote beim mountainbiken. hier der beleg für die these, sie hätten andere muskeln als männer
klick auf den bauchnabel!


----------



## Benji (29. November 2007)

falko, falko, falko, wo treibst du dich den rum *kopfschüttel*

also das hätte ich jetzt nich erwartet.

b


----------



## Falko1_de (30. November 2007)

as hrt man so


----------



## beastly (30. November 2007)

@ benni: HEY! Guck mal! Ein Eichhörnchen!!


----------



## Benji (30. November 2007)

was will der dichter uns damit sagen??

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (30. November 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> was will der dichter uns damit sagen??
> 
> b








nuja für uns is es ja mittlerweile n insider... und für den rest heißt das einfach: 

  dass Eichhörnchen einfach mal verdammt cool sind !!!   

mfg, canyon


----------



## Falko1_de (1. Dezember 2007)

um nicht offtopic-chats zu provozieren, soll ich auf tierbilder verzichten, mahnt mich steiltyp, deshalb mal iesen "klassischen" beitrag:

startet man in lobeda-ost, z.b. lindenstraße --> drackendorfer straße, an pension burgblick rechts den schafberg hoch findet man den einstieg hoch zu den südlichen kontrollstellen der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




marathonstrecke nr. 10, 11 und 12 (Rabis)




ja, das ist ein bild vom NAT-TeamBike (hier die rakete vom christopher maletz, besten dank nochmals), meine eindrücke vom test interessieren wohl niemanden und leisten kann ichs mir nicht - wohnung zu teuer ...




*... nicht die hrchen hängen lassen*


----------



## beastly (3. Dezember 2007)

@falko bzw. steiltyp: sorry.. aber... ohne tiere ist doch langweilig ... 




grad im winter, wo sonst eh nicht so viel los ist...

das mit dem rad´n roll marathon ist irgendwie völlig an mir vorbei gegangen... gibts es:
1. das nächstes jahr wieder?
2. eurerseits schon pläne, was ihr mitfahren wollt?
3. n cc-rennen in der umgebung? 
4. jemanden, der hierfür zu begeistern wäre:
http://www.mtb-chemnitz.de
5. hoffnung, dass der benji auch (wieder) mit dabei ist?


----------



## steiltyp (3. Dezember 2007)

geilo  wer hat denn das photo vom kleinen benni gemacht?

tja wenn er immernoch so vorsichtig wäre wie früher mal...

also iche weiß noch nichts für nächstes jahr, würde aber gern mal wieder radeln mit jemandem... unter der woche leider immer nur bei dämmerung


----------



## matsch (4. Dezember 2007)

till vielleicht können wir am donnerstag abend mal los.... aber ist halt immer dunkel....


----------



## steiltyp (4. Dezember 2007)

jo ich bin dafür... um licht kommt man im winter eben kaum herum...




ansonsten musst du nurnoch entscheiden ob straße oder gelände und bei mir ist immer so ab 17.00 günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (4. Dezember 2007)

hallo. ich meld mich hier mal aus dem krankenhaus, die materialentfernuig steht an, freitag bin ich wieder auf dem rad ........... äahhh aus dem krankenhaus raus ;-)

die pläne für nächstes jahr stehn noch nicht, aber radfahren dürfte einen großteil davon ausmachen 

b


----------



## Falko1_de (4. Dezember 2007)

Seinen Sportsgeist hatte M.T.B. auch im Moment des wohl grßten Rückschlags seiner bisherigen Karriere nicht verloren. "M.T.Benji hat sofort gefragt, wie schnell er war", berichtete er Chirurg auf Krankenstation "Beaver Creek".




*bessere besserung wünschen alle deine fans + groupies*


----------



## KommissarZufall (4. Dezember 2007)

dann ma reingehaun, benni!


----------



## Benji (5. Dezember 2007)

klar, mach ich. leider kommt es wenig auf mich an, nur das ich ruhig schlafe vieleicht, den rest müssen die leutchen hier machen 

ich geb natürlich laut, wenn die sache vorüber ist.

b


----------



## matsch (5. Dezember 2007)

Und da hat mir der Benji so als 100000 Dollarmann so gut gefallen....

@till: ich kann am Donnerstag doch nicht :-( Sorry


----------



## Benji (5. Dezember 2007)

heul nich rum, ich will das die shice rauskommt, will wieder gedankenlos und kopflos ;-) sport machen....

also das opfer bring ich dann gerne.

der op plan sagt das ich auf platz 4 stehe, es aber trotzdem erst gegen 15uhr wird das sie das ding rausholen, rein ging in 45 minuten, raus hoffentlich schneller, dann 2h zum aufwachen, und ne stunde bis ich was essen darf, ich hab jetzt schon knast wie hecke....

b


----------



## matsch (5. Dezember 2007)

fresse nicht die gardienen.... 

bist nur auf platz 4 mensch.    hätteste mal gas gegeben, dann wärst du auf dem podest.....


----------



## Benji (5. Dezember 2007)

hahaha, war auf platz drei, dann kam aber noch ein notfall, und da geh ich doch gerne weg vom treppchen.

b


----------



## Falko1_de (5. Dezember 2007)

@benji: volle rhnung gut vertragen?
wünsche dir  bomchikawahwah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im klinikum, guten appetit und
für die heimfahrt hab ich dir schon mal nen bus rausgesucht



jetzt video ansehen


----------



## Benji (5. Dezember 2007)

ja schön wärs wenn es dröhnung gegben hätte. leider is hier noch nix passiert. so langsam bekomm ich hunger, und das könnte ungemütlich werden 

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (6. Dezember 2007)

scheinen ja chaotische zustände zu sein in eurem krankenhaus. da bin ich ja froh, daß ich damals mit meinem tossy 3 noch nach ef gefahren bin. war am jenzig passiert.
bilder sind angekommen. vielen dank.


----------



## Benji (6. Dezember 2007)

also nun is alles vorbei, die op war dann diese nacht. bin gegen neun geholt wurden und halb eins zurück, schmerzen sind sehr gering, morgen darf ich heeme, das find ich scheene 

b


----------



## martn (6. Dezember 2007)

haste danach wenigstens nen festschmaus bekommen?


----------



## Benji (6. Dezember 2007)

also zuessen gab es, und das nachts um halb eins 

johh, läuft schon wieder ganz gut, wenig schmerzen, eine nacht noch hier drin.

b


----------



## matsch (7. Dezember 2007)

@Till: morgen früh 10.30Uhr radeln? (wenn es nicht regnet)  
rennrad oder mtb?


----------



## Falko1_de (7. Dezember 2007)

auch bei iesem regenwetter (saale fängt schon das überlaufen an) sind trockene wege mglich




moderate steigungen für freunde des grundlagentrainings und liebhaber weiter horizonte:
ab golmsdorf den "esels"bahndamm nach bürgel und trotz, dann links zum (holzland-)mertendorf und den radweg [R6] via observatorium tautenburg und porstendorf zurück nach jene.


----------



## steiltyp (7. Dezember 2007)

jo... wenns nich regnet - schön gesagt
grundsätzlich bin ich bei solch süffigen bodenbegebenheiten für schickimickirennradeln, wenn es allerdings regnen tut is mir ein hopser lieber... allerdings hat sich mein knecht heut nen platten vorfuß eingehandelt - also doch lieber die gazelle

wir schaun mal morgen - da wär ich dann für treffpunkt rnr, wo ich mir noch luft für kostenlos kaufe


----------



## geniusrc10 (7. Dezember 2007)

montag in der rose
werle und stankowski
hab zwei cds von denen und sie auch schon 2 mal live gesehen. sehr zu empfehlen. die ham auch ne myspace seite.
gruß aus l.e. und morgen dann dd.
ich sach nur glühweinrally. arm und nackentraining...
mein scale 15 ist da. bilder nächste woche per mail, und 2008 fahr ich alles in grund und boden...


----------



## Benji (8. Dezember 2007)

benno mach uns doch nich jetzt schon angst. wir haben noch nichmal mit dem training fürs nächste jahr angefangen und du machst hier schon wieder wellen :-(
und dann gibt er tipps wo man sich abschießen soll, jaja, der benno macht das schon richtig mit der beeinflußung der gegnerschaft ;-)

ich werd dann mal noch bissi was lernen gehn 

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (8. Dezember 2007)

jo ich hab im training auch immer probleme... wenn ich ne weile fahre sehe ich meinen arsch schon wieder von hinten, wenn ich dann noch sehe, dass ich mir wieder mal keine mühe gebe... dann setzts prügel! (hab ich mir von kopplin abgeschaut)

ansonsten beneide ich euch um eure recht genauen jahrespläne... benji weiß immerhin genau, dass er noch nichts weiß - ich wanke stendig von einem zum andern 

naja gut damit... matsch und wer sonst, wolln wir es morgen nochmal um die zeit probieren wie heut - oder lieber später (der bericht meint da besseres wetter zu deuten)... würd sagen mtb in gaanz leichtem gelände - mit zeit zum gabelabstimmen


----------



## matsch (8. Dezember 2007)

Bin dabei!


----------



## steiltyp (8. Dezember 2007)

also mal präzise: sonntag 10:30 am spittelplatz mit dem mtb


----------



## Falko1_de (9. Dezember 2007)

*er moment zwischen regen und eis ist immer der schnste*


----------



## martn (10. Dezember 2007)

heute wurden in dresden thüringische hausbesetzer beobachtet:





gewonnen ham andere, spass hatten alle...


----------



## matsch (10. Dezember 2007)

Ist das Benno's neues Scale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (10. Dezember 2007)

Nachtrag: Will jemand was von http://bike-components.de  haben? Würde mal was bestellen wollen....


----------



## Falko1_de (12. Dezember 2007)

*ort gibts auch (lenker-) hrnchen*


----------



## martn (13. Dezember 2007)

barends hab ich noch rumfliegen, wenn jemand welche sucht. verschiedene.


----------



## steiltyp (14. Dezember 2007)

so bin wieder daaaaaa...
und habe unheimlich bock nach dem ganzen querfeldeingewandere wieder mal zu radeln!

matsch es ist doch schon wieder wochenende oder?


----------



## matsch (16. Dezember 2007)

Sorry ich war gestern Skifahren und heute der Tag ist auch schon ausgebucht.


----------



## Falko1_de (16. Dezember 2007)

schn brav sein und urchhalten, sonst geht der weihnachtsmann kaputt


----------



## Benji (17. Dezember 2007)

@matsch: erzähl mal vom woende, wie wars?

b


----------



## matsch (17. Dezember 2007)

@benji: was soll ich erzählen. der schnee war schön weiß und es hat richtig spass gemacht. der ski geht bombig.  
jedoch merkte ich das knie danach schon... naja ist nunmal so leider


----------



## Benji (17. Dezember 2007)

okay, na dann hoffe ich das die schmerzen gehn und der schnee bleibt bis zu unserer reise.
also geb dem knie mal bissi ruhe und mach schön paar kniebeuge ;-)

b


----------



## matsch (18. Dezember 2007)

Ja benji sind keine richtigen Schmerzen. Ist eine Beanspruchung... fehlt ja ein wenig Puffer im Knie. 

Bin ja bereits Sonntag mit dem Till wieder mit dem radl rumgestrampelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (18. Dezember 2007)

jaja da gibts so leute, die sind nen bissel fleißig!!!

apropo... matsch, schreibst du auch von der arbeit aus?


----------



## beastly (20. Dezember 2007)

schönen guten tag... melde mich mitten aus jena und dennoch bin ich abgeschnitten von - wie mir scheint- jeglicher zivilisation... muss in der klinik bleiben, und zwar bis 28.12.- so bin ich schließlich hier mehr oder weniger ans bett gefesselt und auf diesem wege nun doch noch um dieses so genannte familienfest drum rumgekommen - aber beides geht auch schöner- hab ich mir sagen lassen. also, benji: nüscht mit heiligabend in erfurt... und auch keine weihnachtstour mit zipfelmütze... aber: wie isn mit silvester? jemand pläne? steht das fest, dass ihr ins exil verschwindet? wie auch immer:  euch allen schöne feiertage und was man halt so wünscht...


----------



## Falko1_de (20. Dezember 2007)

schne bescherung, beastly, lass dich gut pflegen.

ann kommt mal alle gut über die kalten tage


----------



## steiltyp (20. Dezember 2007)

wie sieht es denn aus am 24. mit der rode-trail-runde?
führt martn wieder und wo treffen wir den weihnachtsmann?

ansonsten würde ich warscheinlich auch am samstag schon fahren - aber erst nachmittags


----------



## martn (20. Dezember 2007)

jo, butter bei de fische!

*heiligabend im zeitzgrund!*





wie siehts aus, wer kommt alles?
was würdet ihr fürne startzeit vorschlagen?


in der zwischenzeit könnt ihr euch anschauen, wie das aussieht, wenn ich hier in dresden durchs unterholz klunkere:


----------



## steiltyp (20. Dezember 2007)

also ich bin dabei... reise von jena aus los... deswegen auf alle fälle schon am vormittag - ende schaun mer dann ma...

also start in jene am johannistor 9:00 oder so

ach so sehr schickes video... aber möchtest du vielleicht die hohe rhythmusgeschwindigkeit der musi im gegensatz zu deiner trittfrequenz überdenken?


----------



## martn (21. Dezember 2007)

ich glaub die mucke wirkt aufgrund meiner musikalischen gewohnheiten auf mich weniger heftig, als auf viele leute. das werde ich beim nächsten mal vorher beachten. ich hatte jedenfalls nichts passendes entspannteres, was mir nich zu lahm vorkam. zudem hab ich für den song die erlaubnis der band, ^^

bin auch für vormittag, wann sind wir denn letztes jahr gestartet?


----------



## geniusrc10 (21. Dezember 2007)

bin nich dabei, muß oarbeiten.


----------



## steiltyp (22. Dezember 2007)

sacht ma - ich will morgen unbedingt auch nochmal radeln... will nicht vielleicht jemand mit? würde sagen so 12 uhr

tja ansonsten finde ich meinen vorschlag bezüglich heilig abend immer noch sinnvoll  - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (22. Dezember 2007)

willst du durchs gelände nach sro oder radweg?


----------



## steiltyp (23. Dezember 2007)

hmm mal schaun... durchs gelände kenn ich nen direkten weg und das wäre nich so kalt wie aufm radweg
denke, dass ich da nich mehr als ne stunde brauche


----------



## martn (23. Dezember 2007)

ok, also machen wir start bei mir um 1000. ich werd das ma noch an paar leute weiterreichen, die hier eher nich lesen. bis denn!


----------



## steiltyp (23. Dezember 2007)

zum glück!!!!

warum sagt hier im forum denn keiner nen mucks?? wär ja irgendwie ernüchternd gewesen, wenn wir nur zu zweit gewesen wären...

achso, schreib mir mal noch per pn deine handynummer, falls ich dein heim nich wiederfind


----------



## Horst Link (23. Dezember 2007)

steiltyp schrieb:


> zum glück!!!!
> 
> warum sagt hier im forum denn keiner nen mucks??



Melde mich hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig für die morgige Tour Jena/Stadtroda mit Start 9.00 am Johannistor. Kannst du mir noch deinen Start bestätigen?

Horstliche Grüße


----------



## steiltyp (24. Dezember 2007)

uii ich fahr gleich los... BESTÄTIGT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (24. Dezember 2007)

so.. kann leider nicht mit, aber´s schätzelein ist ja eh in chemnitz und hat auch keine spikes- also eher ungünstig. hoffe ihr habt/hattet viel spaß, ich werd mich damit begnügen, unruhig mit dem krankenbett im zimmer rumzurollern und benni´s & rohbär´s süßigkeiten futtern und deren eigens gedichtetes weihnachtslied vor mir hersummen. vielen dank dafür und 

*euch allen schöne weihnachten!*


----------



## steiltyp (24. Dezember 2007)

vielen supi dank nochmal an martn für die tolle strecke mal wieder und natürlich an alle die da waren und an die glühwein- und plätzchencrew...
sonst noch das tollste weihnachtsfest und ich grüße alle die leider zuhause bleiben mussten


----------



## Benji (25. Dezember 2007)

also ich hoffe ihr hattet viel spaß im zeitzgrund. ich wünsch euch allen noch eine schöne weihnachtszeit und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.

b


----------



## lili (26. Dezember 2007)

hi martn, schönes video. erster teil oberhalb vom brückenweg, oder? schön gemacht, vielleicht trifft man sich da mal wieder leider ist momentan der weg bis zur heide arg glatt 

sry, dresdnerin die ins jenaer forum schaut *duch und wech*
lg lili


----------



## Falko1_de (26. Dezember 2007)

> Männer = große Klappe nix dahinter, Frauen manchmal auch


entscheidend ist, was *drin* ist, in er klappe, gll?

http://www.opel-club-bauland.de/HiFi_im_Kofferraum.jpg


----------



## Benji (26. Dezember 2007)

Hier gehts ja ab. Ich hoffe ihr habt alle schön gefuttert und freut euch jetzt auf das neue Jahr.

b


----------



## martn (27. Dezember 2007)

am brückenweg is da eigentlich nichts, soweit war ich garnich von der stadt weg, ^^ biste bei der neujahrsausfahrt dabei? (die muss ma bald jemand ausrufen...)

jo, der heilige ritt war ma wieder cool. bilder werd ich denk ich mal morgen hochladen.


----------



## Hupert (27. Dezember 2007)

> Zitat:
> Männer = große Klappe nix dahinter, Frauen manchmal auch
> entscheidend ist, was drin ist, in er klappe, gll?



Jetzt werden hier schon mehr oder weniger wertvolle Zitate aus den tiefsten Gründen des KTWR zitiert... Applaus. 

Nicht das es nicht OK wäre, aber es zeugt schlicht und ergreifend von Einfallslosigkeit.... was diesem Unterforum nur schlecht zu Gesicht stünde....


----------



## lili (27. Dezember 2007)

martn schrieb:


> ^^ biste bei der neujahrsausfahrt dabei? (die muss ma bald jemand ausrufen...)



bin dabei  , wenn ich mal weiß wann und wo  

@hupe: nich aufregen bin ja auch schon wieder weg aus euerm bereich


----------



## Hupert (28. Dezember 2007)

lili schrieb:


> bin dabei  , wenn ich mal weiß wann und wo
> 
> @hupe: nich aufregen bin ja auch schon wieder weg aus euerm bereich



Dich gibts ja auch noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (28. Dezember 2007)

hier mal nachgereicht ein paar bilder von der traditionellen holzländischen heiligabend tour im zeitzgrund:

gruppenbild gleich zu beginn









































plätzchen und customglühwein im anschluss an die sportliche ertüchtigung:





dat vollständige album wird die tage nachgereicht...


----------



## Benji (28. Dezember 2007)

schick schick, gern wäre ich dabei gewesen. aber weihnachten is ja alle jahre wieder 

b


----------



## lili (28. Dezember 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Dich gibts ja auch noch....


warum auch nicht nur weils weisse weg ist, heisst das nicht, das ich weg bin 

@martn: isch hab` mal angefragt, wäre schön wenn was klappt 

lg lili


----------



## beastly (29. Dezember 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> schick schick, gern wäre ich dabei gewesen. aber weihnachten is ja alle jahre wieder
> 
> b



genau das hat onkel doc. mir auch gesagt... immerhin bin ich jetzt durch gewichtstuning am eigenen körper dermaßen gut gerüstet für die weihnachtsausfahrt 08- und nächstes jahr wird sowieso wiedermal alles besser, ne!? das ist ja dann auch das jahr wo der benji den a-berg mitfährt... hehe... apropos ... wünsch euch allen nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr- vor allem benji und matsch natürlich... wegen skifahren und so. 
und wann seit ihr denn wieder im lande? wie wär´s dann mit ´ner kleinen neujahrsrunde? bin ja seit gestern wieder auf freiem fuß und natürlich erstmal richtung c gedüst, aber falls ihr euch überreden lasst zu ner kleinen tour: einfach mal melden... (am anfang des jahres sind ja die sportlichen vorsätze noch frisch).

ps: @benji: kekse sind alle! zu hilfe!


----------



## Falko1_de (30. Dezember 2007)

ie einsatzmglichleiten des weihnachtsgutscheins *hier* vergleichen und silvesterfestefeiern! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




für 2008
attachment


----------



## beastly (31. Dezember 2007)

Falko1_de schrieb:


> ie einsatzmglichleiten des weihnachtsgutscheins *hier* vergleichen



ja, shice, hab ich auch gesehen... etwa ne woche NACHDEM ich die sigma (dieses evo x pack) bestellt hatte...  die haben einige hier und ich hatte bisher nen ganz guten eindruck davon, aber im vergleich zu den anderen... bissel df, ne?   *hust* ... nuja.. tröste mich damit, dass die anderen wohl entsprechend teurer gewesen wären und ich sie eh nicht so häufig brauchen werde, als dass sich eine teurere gelohnt hätte. 
wo/wie setzt du ihn denn um, den weihnachtsgutschein?


----------



## Falko1_de (1. Januar 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> wie setzt du ihn denn um, den weihnachtsgutschein?


prst neujahr!
er geht für den strom drauf, den's ergobike für die kühlung braucht.


----------



## matsch (2. Januar 2008)

So nun wünsch eich auch mal ein GESUNDES NEUES JAHR. Sind gestern wieder aus dem Schnee zurück. Alles ist noch ganz nur BEnji's Nase ist voll. Für eine NEuejahrsrunde bin ich zu haben. Jedoch leider nur am WE. Also allen nen guten Start.


----------



## Benji (2. Januar 2008)

johhh, allen lesern und mitlesern ein gesundes und kilometerreiches jahr 2008 wünsche ich. neujahrstour wird für mich erstmal noch flachfallen, erstens weil ich eh krank bin, zweitens weil ich ja doch noch garkein rad fahren darf 

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (2. Januar 2008)

@ matsch: am wochenende bin ich schon wieder in c, naja... vielleicht später mal und/oder ihr kommt im frühjahr mal her!?

@ benji: ich darf ja auch nicht, aber... nuja... so´n bisschen... vorsichtig... habs schon probiert, solange man durch die nase einatmet, gehts (ist aber fast sinnlos... okay, ich gebs zu). dann lasst uns das später mal machen....
wann darfst du denn wieder offiziell fahren?
hier ist übrigens immernoch der roh(bär) los, wir fahren dann heute nachmittag wieder richtung j. - haben schon die guten (marathon-/outdoor- vorsätze für´s neue jahr gestern abend geplant... mal sehen ob sich´s umsetzen lässt). vielleicht sehn wir uns, bleibe bis 4. oder 5.


----------



## Benji (2. Januar 2008)

also offiziell fahren eigentlich erst wenn prüfungen rum sind, das wird so ende februar sein, denke ich, aber so mit dem stadtrad mal den radweg fahren is ja nich verboten. leider is die zeit grad extrem knapp.

b


----------



## matsch (5. Januar 2008)

heute jemand nachmittag lust auf mtb fahren? falko?


----------



## Falko1_de (5. Januar 2008)

zu kalt. ich krich da immer krmpfe
as tier ist morgen zurück


----------



## matsch (5. Januar 2008)

na dann mache ich heute erstmal allein was tolles..


----------



## steiltyp (7. Januar 2008)

ich bin auch wieder aus dem schnee zurück - muss mich aber erstmal wieder an die frontale sitzposition gewöhnen 
hab mir leider auch was mitgebracht und werde mich erstmal auskurieren
wetter is ja sowieso nich toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## menex (7. Januar 2008)

hey leute ich such nen vernünftigen rad laden in jena der auch ahnung von dh usw hat


----------



## Benji (8. Januar 2008)

s.thetys in der neugasse hat m.e. in dieser richtung das beste angebot. (obwohl, ich wees garnich wann ich da das letzte mal drin war.)
die anderen sind zwar im grunde nicht schlecht, aber in richtung dh is sonst wenig los.

b


----------



## beißschwein (8. Januar 2008)

mh..


----------



## beastly (8. Januar 2008)

joa... bei bike&snow haben sie mich auch neulich mit dh-katalogen zugeballert (seh ich so aus??  )...
aber "ahnung von dh"... : weiß nicht
und "vernünftig"...: wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Benji (8. Januar 2008)

stimmt bike&snow hab ich vergessen. aber wie gesagt, ahnung von dh is immer subjektiv, heißt die werden sicher keine ironhorse sunday world cup oder santa cruz v10 im laden stehn haben und dir die neuigkeiten der englischen oder neuseeländischen dh veranstaltungen unter die nase reiben....... ;-)

b

ahh: wer hat den hier 2 accounts???????


----------



## steiltyp (8. Januar 2008)

hmm also die snike and bow leute fahren glaube ich relativ viel im freeride bereich bei ihren touren - und in bikeparks

musst die halt ma zu ihren pers. erfahrungen anquatschen... allerdings hab ich den eindruck, dass die immer nur neue bikes VERKAUFEN wollen...
tja am ende musst du mit fahrern reden um erfahrungen zu bekommen und erst dann mit händlern um handel zu treiben


----------



## Cubeflizer (8. Januar 2008)

also der Daniel von Bike&Snow (der der mal bei Intersport war) fährt selber DH und hat dadurch vielleicht auch etwas ahnung von der materie
aber da bei den Preisen von Bike&Snow...
ist glaube ich S-Theyts die bessere addresse


----------



## bulli-m (8. Januar 2008)

ich glaube beim rad 'n roll kann man aber auch was in Sachen DH erreichen, denke ich, auch wenns nicht im Schaufenster prangert.
Allen übrigens ein gesundes neues Jahr, man sieht mich heute an der Leutra raus gegen 4, da gibts einen Trail, da entschädigt ne halbe Stunde hinfahren glatt. Übrigens da im Wald sind auch verdächtige DH-Spuren...
M


----------



## menex (8. Januar 2008)

danke erstmal für die antworten 
hab bin neu in jena un weiss net wo rad n roll oder bike and snow is  vieleicht könnt ihr ja mal personen beschreiben an die man sich wenden kann


----------



## Benji (8. Januar 2008)

rad'n roll is im steinweg, bike&snow in der johannisstraße.

zum suchen der straßen hilft: http://www.jena.de/stplan/

bei rad'n roll gibts ich so viele leute, bei bike&snow kenn ich mich nich aus.

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (8. Januar 2008)

hallo, ich bin neu hier und möchte gern wissen, wie man einen neuen beitrag verfassen und einsetzen kann. vielen dank.


----------



## matsch (9. Januar 2008)

Hast du so eben getan!


----------



## stingbuddy (9. Januar 2008)

hallo, ich meinte dass ich ein neues thema starten kann. möchte mal was über fondriest schreiben, bzw wissen, wer noch alles eines der seltenen mtb fährt. danke.


----------



## kette_links (9. Januar 2008)

hi, weiß jemand, ob dieser weg so zwischen, keine ahnung, lobdeburg oder johannisberg und sommerlinde noch aufgrund baumfällarbeiten verwüstet ist? kann irgendwie nicht so genau beschreiben, wo das genau war, will aber nicht auf verdacht fahren und wieder im morast landen. 
danke!


----------



## menex (9. Januar 2008)

hey bin heut mal durch jena gelaufen um nen bissl ne peilung zubekommen 
ich denk mal das man hier auch gut enduro fahren kann 
da wollt ich mal fragen wo man da ambesten ein rad kaufen geht wo auch die beratung stimmt wo man sich auch wohl fühlt


----------



## FietVujagig (10. Januar 2008)

Das ist pauschal kaum zu beantworten, denn jeder hier hat sicherlich andere Erfahrungen mit den hiesigen Händlern gemacht. Ich habe mir meinen Händler eher nach räumlichen Gesichtspunkten ausgesucht und bin damit gut gefahren. In meinem Fall Bikepoint Jena Ost.
Was Radläden angeht platzt Jena aus allen Nähten.


----------



## Danny_Jena (10. Januar 2008)

Ich würd sagen, dass wir in Jena einige gute Händler haben, je nach dem welche Marken man bevorzugt.

Auf jeden bieten die gute Beratung und meistens gute Auswahl:

- Rad'nRoll (Steinweg 24, http://www.radnroll.de )
- Bike&Snow (Ecke Johannisstraße/Weigelstrasse, http://www.bikeandsnow.de , Specialized Cube Ghost)
- Fahrrad Kirscht (Löbdergraben 8, http://www.fahrrad-kirscht.de, Cannondale Stevens Trek Centurion)
- Bike Point Jena (Breite Straße 2, http://www.bike-point-jena.de, Giant Bergamont Norco Fusion)

Eventuell noch s-tethys und Ritzel, zu den kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.

Wovon ich abraten kann ist Kemter. Solche unfreundliche und schlechte Beratung muss man sich echt nicht geben (ausser man will unbedingt Scott in Jena kaufen ;p ).

Hoffe das ich keine vergessen hab, es gibt natürlich auch noch etliche kleinere die man aufzählen könnte.


----------



## Benji (10. Januar 2008)

@menex: das man hier ordentlich radfahren kann zeigt ja eigentlich schon der fred hier 

also wo du dein rad kaufst kommt auf dich drauf an, probier am besten alle läden und entscheide dann welcher dir am besten gefallen hat. hinweise zu den einzelnen läden haste ja bekommen.

@kette: probieren geht über studieren, wie sieht das bei dir am samstag mit rennrad fahren aus??

@stingbuddy: hier im forum gibt es einen testbereich http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=142

mfg der b


----------



## steiltyp (10. Januar 2008)

na ich würde am samstag gerne mal wieder rollen - hoffe, dass ich bis dahin den rotz überstanden habe...
aber dann eben wirklich nur rollen - und ich mit einem gang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (10. Januar 2008)

hört hört, schon wieder was neues im stall?


----------



## Benji (10. Januar 2008)

also abfahrtszeit wird noch gepostet, ansonsten per telefon. mal sehn ob das wetter mitspielt. und es is winter, da wird sowieso nur gerollt ;-)

b


----------



## steiltyp (10. Januar 2008)

also wetter sollte mitspielen - nächsten tage sonnig um 5 grade
jo poste dann einfach den rest

@martn: neu? nönö nich ganz - schon bissel länger, aber man fährt halt nich soviel straße - matsch kennt die gazelle schon ganz gut


----------



## Falko1_de (10. Januar 2008)

@ benji: du bist nicht *fett* du bist _*kursiv*_! danke für den tourenvorschlag

wo gibts die abstimmung über *fett* oder _*kursiv*_?

und sonst: tumalieberiemhrchen zum gebrei


----------



## kette_links (10. Januar 2008)

Benji schrieb:


> @kette: probieren geht über studieren, wie sieht das bei dir am samstag mit rennrad fahren aus??



ich probier morgen mal und könnte dann eigentlich berichten. samstag, hm... kommt drauf an, was freitag noch so auf mich zu kommt  lass dich einfach mal hier (im falschen forum) aus über zeit und strecke, mal kucken...


----------



## Falko1_de (11. Januar 2008)

> kette_links hat noch keine Fotos ins Benutzeralbum hochgeladen.
> kette_links hat noch keine persönlichen Sets angelegt.
> kette_links hat noch keine Fotos hochgeladen.
> kette_links hat noch keine Kommentare geschrieben.


ey, aber mitkomm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (11. Januar 2008)

ich bin leider für das WE raus. treibe mich mal in anderen kreisen umher. aber nächste woche wäre mal ne tour am abend drin (wenn das wetter passt)


----------



## steiltyp (11. Januar 2008)

jo also ich bin beim benji samstag 10.00 am arbeetsamt dabee

@benji: nuja wenn du breete reefen druf hast überleg ich och... aber is ja so schee leecht loof mitm gazelle
und da gibts keene unstimmigkeiten bei de gänge


----------



## Benji (11. Januar 2008)

also treffen nun offiziell um 10uhr morgen früh am roten wasserhäuschen, gegenüber vom arbeitsamt, eingang (geiles wort) zum paradies.
also ich fahr aus transporttechnischen gründen mit dem stadtrad, also wird auch dementsprechend langsam gefahren, außerdem bin ich eh nich so fit.

b


----------



## Falko1_de (11. Januar 2008)

> *matsch:* _ich bin leider für das WE raus_



ann machen wir eben ohne matsch was schnes *samstag 10 am/mit eingang zum paradies*


----------



## Falko1_de (12. Januar 2008)

ie fotos bitte hier ffnen


----------



## Benji (12. Januar 2008)

sehr schön gemacht. muss sagen es war mir ein fest mich euch, ich werde aber beim nächsten mal das richtige rennrad nehmen, teilweise musste ich ganz schön knechten.......

b


----------



## martn (12. Januar 2008)

ogott, ihr ward trennschleifen... ich bin erschüttert.
und familie horst habter auch noch getroffen.


----------



## matsch (13. Januar 2008)

Benji was ist mit dem Arbeitsschutz! Der geht uns doch alle an.


----------



## beastly (13. Januar 2008)

naja: wenn schon unvernünftig sein, dann gleich richtig  
immerhin fährt er wieder und es ist noch nicht märz.

@ benni: der vorbau ist da!     *schmacht* und der typ, der mir den rahmen verkaufen wollte, meldet sich nicht mehr... seit... ich ihn gefragt hab ob er mir ne rechnungskopie mitschicken würde... nachtigall, ick hör dir trapsen... lieber nicht... (wo war im bikemarkt gleich der "anzeige melden"-button?  )

wegen 24h-spaß: bis 31.1. ist die anmeldung billiger, glaube ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben! ... sollten wir? und wenn ja: wer eigentlich? selbst als 8er team würden mir noch viele möglichkeiten einfallen... 

@ kette_links: ich hab gehört wir sehen uns vielleicht im juni? du weißt gar nicht, auf was du dich einlässt...  sehr schön. 
bräuchten trotzdem noch ein mädel... hat jemand ne idee?


----------



## mc_crasher (13. Januar 2008)

@beastly: apropos Rechnung - da kenn ich jemanden, der sich wegen der Rechnung für ein ganz bestimmtes 29" auch noch nicht wieder gemeldet hat
 

Gesundes neues Jahr noch allen!!! 
Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kette_links (13. Januar 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> @ kette_links: ich hab gehört wir sehen uns vielleicht im juni? du weißt gar nicht, auf was du dich einlässt...  sehr schön.
> bräuchten trotzdem noch ein mädel... hat jemand ne idee?



das weiß ich wirklich nicht. ich bin für anmeldung bis zum 1.3., bin scharf auf die radsocken, die es bis dahin gibt. kenne aber sonst auch keine fahrenden mädchen. wenn ich mal im wald eins treffe, spreche ich es an...  

falls es jemand interessiert: horizontale ab oberhalb drackendorfer schrebergärten bis kurz vor lobdeburg wegen baumfällarbeiten schwer passierbar - auch ohne rad, glaub ich...


----------



## matsch (14. Januar 2008)

Also 24h würde ich auch mit fahren. Nur in nen Achter Team?? Ganz schön vielle Leute oder nicht?


----------



## beastly (14. Januar 2008)

@ mc_crasher:  verdammt, du hast recht... wenn das seltene ereignis (besuch in jena) mit dem noch selteneren ereignis (zimmer dort ausmisten) aufeinander trifft... dann... sollte es hoffnung geben. nee, also schick mir mal deine nummer, bitte per pn oder so, hab auch ne neue.      
gehts ihm gut?  (wann) fahrn wir mal? februar wäre gut.

@ kette_links: mädchen im wald ansprechen... klingt romantisch... 





du machst das schon  gut, dann melden wir uns zum 1.3. an. 
 das mit dem 31.1. war ebm, seh ich grade... jemand ambitionen?

@ matsch: 8er team wäre ein verzweifelter versuch gewesen, alle in ein team zu quetschen, aber das wird wahrscheinlich eh nix...
hätte allein in jena 6 oder 7 leute, die mitfahren würden, hier nochmal 4. ich glaub 4er teams wären günstig, aber wer mit wem? ich bin für ein casting


----------



## Benji (14. Januar 2008)

@ matsch: sorry, hab den helm in letzter zeit eh so wenig getragen, da hab ich das beim losfahren garnich gemerkt, erst beim treffen am paradies is mir das aufgefallen, ich wollte aber nich nochmal heeme radeln.

wir müssen uns die tage mal wegen lichtlösungen treffen, ich hab mir schon mal paar gedanken gemacht, aber von der realisation hab ich ja keen plan ;-)

@ canyon: das mit den 4er teams könnte dann auch die situation um die mangelnde weibliche beteiligung kompensieren. zum beispiel 4´er mixed und normal 4´er aufstellen

man könnte ja mal ne umfrage machen, wer überhaupt mitfahren will, in welcher form des teams und so weiter....
insider: problem wäre dann aber: würde der bär und der feldi überhaupt in nem  4team starten wollen?

achja, nochwas, der benno hat heut geburtstag!!!!!!!! :blumenrüberreichundgratulier:


----------



## beastly (14. Januar 2008)

Benji schrieb:


> @ canyon:
> 
> man könnte ja mal ne umfrage machen, wer überhaupt mitfahren will, in welcher form des teams und so weiter....



ähem...   ungefähr darauf wollt ich hinaus  
also... ich mach mal den anfang:

überhaupt mitfahren: sicher
team: nuja 
allein sicher nicht... 
2er team eher auch nicht (eigentlich ne coole sache, aber letztes jahr war nur ein mixed-2er-team dabei... rasend spannend...).
4er team wäre gut... aber mit wem und vor allem: wie ernsthaft?
8er team wäre auch gut, aber halt auch irgendwie nicht sooooo übermäßig spannend, fürchte ich. 

der bär und der feldi hatten ja am abend des abm letztes jahr in einem anflug von leichtsinn "beschlossen", dass wir ein feldi-bär-benny-canyon- 4er-team machen. hätte(n) aber nicht ernsthaft erwartet, dass du da mitmachst. da du ja aber offenbar für jeden spaß zu haben bist: nur zu  das  1.offizielle-ein-männlein-steht-im-walde-ibc-dimb-racing-team wartet auf dich! nuja... oder du setzt halt auf die, sicherlich flottere variante mit matsch, benno und so... will nicht dran schuld sein, wenn da irgendwer höhere ziele hegt, als es meine trainingsotivation zulässt... und bevor ich jetzt wieder der tiefstapelei bezichtigt werde, halt ich lieber die klappe- allerdings nicht, ohne dem benno noch gratuliert zu haben:
_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*_


----------



## Falko1_de (14. Januar 2008)

agegen! hchstens ein 24er team wäre angemessen


----------



## geniusrc10 (15. Januar 2008)

danke für die blumen.
meld mich bis 30.01. ab. bin auf malle. pimp my legs. mit andy r. und gilbert m. 

redet ihr über das 24 h rennen in chemnitz? da bin ich schon vom team traktor thüringen angefragt worden.  is aber noch nix beschlossen. 

gruß


----------



## Falko1_de (15. Januar 2008)

geniusrc10 schrieb:


> pimp my legs. mit andy r. und gilbert m.


vergrßere fleißig ein stück winterpokal"torte" und grüße andy r. und gilbert m. von falko + dastier s.


----------



## kette_links (15. Januar 2008)

ich bin faul und hätte nichts gegen ein 8er team. als bonus kann ich vielleicht noch ein mädel "liefern" (war im wald unterwegs  )

ansonsten beuge ich mich der mehrheit, wie sich das in einer demokratie gehört - egal, wie vernünftig die entscheidung ausfällt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (16. Januar 2008)

@benno: ihr fit****erer, jetzt geht es schon im Januar nach malle....  ich fahre da lieber in den schnee.

naja viel spaß euch und gruß an den andy. vielleicht kennt er mich noch.



PS: ahh das forum zensiert selber.....


----------



## beastly (16. Januar 2008)

kette_links schrieb:


> egal, wie vernünftig die entscheidung ausfällt...



von vernunft kann (soll!) keine rede sein!


----------



## Falko1_de (17. Januar 2008)

*@ forum urgestein und kursleiter benji:* mchtest u samstag wieder mit uns auf ex*kursiv*ion?


----------



## Benji (17. Januar 2008)

@falko: japp samstag wieder 10uhr am paradies, rennrad fahren.

@beastly: terminüberschneidung von 24h chemnitz und outdoor challenge, das is mist, ich wees noch nich was geht, die mögliche 4. frau für das in meinem hirn gesponnene 4´er Frauenteam (ich gloob nich das ihr da konkurrenz gehabt hättet) hat sich leider für die outdoor challenge entschieden, aber die achter variante mit drei frauen steht ja eigentlich noch. ich würde mich aber auch eher für nen flottes 4´er team entscheiden, weil wenn dann 24h dann schon irgendwie richtig, aber wenn du meinst das du viele anfragen hast dann könnte man ja auch ein 4´er und ein 8´er machen.

b


----------



## phiro (17. Januar 2008)

Moin Leute

Wenns vom Wetter passt, würde ich mich am Samstag ebenfalls anschließen wollen, hoffe das klappt. 

grüße Phil


----------



## Benji (17. Januar 2008)

sehr schön, das freut mich natürlich. also wir treffen uns an dem wasserhäuschen am eingang zum paradies, gegenüber vom arbeitsamt.

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (17. Januar 2008)

shice, wirklich?  ich dachte aber eigentlich nicht, dass sich das überschneidet. bei mir ist outdoor im juni und 24h im juli!?

wenn sichs doch überschneidet, dann wäre halt für mich prinzipiell die frage ob outdoor challenge oder 24h-stunden. wäre um ersteres ja auch irgendwie schade und mal was anderes ... steht das für dich fest, dass du hier mitfährst? 

4er frauenteam außer konkurrenz ist langweilig, dann eher 2er mixed, da ist zwar auch fast keine konkurrenz zu erwarten, aber wenigstens ne herausforderung bezüglich durchhalten. naja. whatever. ich denk bei mir läufts auf 4er hinaus und ich werd mal versuchen den berühmten robert f. anzuheuern (ersatzlenker hab ich ja jetzt 2  )

was ist mit ebm?
ein schönes wochenende und gute fahrt euch allen


----------



## Benji (18. Januar 2008)

@beastly: http://www.mtb-chemnitz.de/ Start 14.06. 12uhr 

http://www.werrabike.de/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1 13.-15.06.

:-(


naja, ich wees och noch nicht, aber tendenziell eher 24h.

ebm: hmm, is im august, bis dahin hab ich noch nich geplant, seiffen is auch übelst weit weg, wenn sich was näheres bietet dann eher nicht, obwohls 2005 schön war 

@rennradfahrer am samstag: wasn bei regen, also wenns schüttet bin ich nich dabei, unvernünftig ähhhhääh unbeständig lass ich mir gefallen. ;-)

@all: wer fährt alles mit zur Mad East? http://www.madmission.de/index.php?id=149


----------



## martn (18. Januar 2008)

ick bin bei der mad east bestimmt anwesend, aber glaube eher nich, dass ich mitfahre (empfehle es aber trotzdem wärmstens. bei der geilen strecke).


----------



## steiltyp (18. Januar 2008)

mich interessiert die mad east auch, aber ich weeß nich ob ich die strecken durchhalte... un ich fahre ja wieder xc das jahr - naja vielleicht will ja wer im team mit mir fahrn... stand irgendwie in der ausschreibung...
tja ich weiß nich was für ambitionen ich da ne woche vor münsingen habe


öhh leider sagen sie für morgen regen an 
vielleicht mit schutzblechen?


----------



## matsch (18. Januar 2008)

ich will die madeast fahren. wie gut ich bis dahin bin  würde auch team fahren nur fährt man doch da trotzdem die ganze strecke?


----------



## Benji (19. Januar 2008)

so wieder klar im kopf, die renner runde war heut mal eine der übleren. ich musste mit phiro am ende abreisen lassen, ich war ganz schön im eimer, der wind und die strecke von gut 90km war zuviel für so früh im jahr. aber sonst wars echt schön, mal ganz neue ecken gesehn, wo ich noch nie war, nur blöd das da auch berge sind und der wind meist von vorn drückt ;-)

b


----------



## beastly (19. Januar 2008)

ich würd sagen wir besprechen das (24 stunden oder outdoor, mad east teilstrecke oder nicht, xc rennen oder nicht und überhaupt) mal persönlich!? bin am 2. und 16. februar in jena, vielleicht gehn wir mal was trinken oder so? muss ja nicht wieder wagner sein  (am 16. ist übrigens wieder party, vielleicht lässt sich ja der bär dafür begeistern... ich bin da... mit der kleinen... und der soll sich mal melden wegen team).

wann ist denn dieses rad´n roll ding dieses jahr und was geht da genau? die sollen ihre website mal in den griff kriegen


----------



## phiro (20. Januar 2008)

@Benji

tja, das passiert halt wenn man sich als Untrainierte mit Trainierten auf ne "3h-Runde" begibt  

der Wind war brutal, das Tempo zügig, die Berge vorhanden und ne "3h-Runde" wars dann auch nicht wirklich  

hatte am Ende 3h52min, 98,5km und ca. 850HM auf der Uhr; aber schön wars trotzdem ;-) 

gruß und schönen SO noch 

P.S.: wie erging es dem Till eigentlich so auf den letzten Kilometern?


----------



## steiltyp (20. Januar 2008)

na ich bin mit der spitzengruppe noch ins ziel gerollt 
hatte am ende 3h30m
die beine waren schon schlapp aber ich hatte ja noch nen termin - da muss man mal wirbeln...
habe auch schon eine mtb tour vorgeschlagen... wenn wieder zeit ist


----------



## martn (21. Januar 2008)

wenn die das nich geändetr haben, dann bedeutet 'team' bei madeast nur ne extra wertung, wo die zeiten der teamfahrer addiert werden. nichts mit aufteilen. aber man kann die beiden tage auch jeweils einzeln als marathon fahren. sind beides geile strecken. bei der ersten tour isses zwischendurch büschn langweilig aber davor die miriquidi trails umso geiler. da hab ich mich vor zwei jahren direkt am anfang übernommen und hintenraus mit krämpfen bezahlt, weils sone laune gemacht hat. die zweite etappe is aber auch hammer. die ewig lange und geile abfahrt in die grüne hölle runter... na müsster mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (21. Januar 2008)

Also wegen der Teamwertung bei der MEC isses genauso wie martn es geschrieben hat. 
Es schließen sich einfach nur drei Fahrer zu einem Team zusammen und deren Zeiten (Gesamtwertung aller Tage) werden dann addiert und das beste Team bekommt nen schönen Preis (gab meist gut Kohle dafür). Die Teamfahrer müssen auch nicht zusammen die Ziellinie überqueren oder sowas. 
Aber alle Teamfahrer müssen die volle Strecke der drei Tage fahren. Bringt also keine Erleichterung, ist aber vllt. ne zusätzliche Motivation für manche.    
Am Anfang konnte man durch die Teamanmeldung noch bissel Kohle sparen, aber das gibbet glaube auch nicht mehr  .


----------



## steiltyp (21. Januar 2008)

hmm naja wenn man das ganze als fixe tour fährt und das wetter gut wird könnt ich mir das vorstellen... und wenn man es schon nicht so ernst nimmt kann man glei ein team daraus machen


----------



## cappulino (26. Januar 2008)

Sonnigen Guten Morgen allerseits! 

Ich lese schon eine Weile hier im Thread mit und habe mich dazu entschlossen mich auch anzumelden ... schließlich werden sich irgendwie-irgendwo-irgendwann mal unsere (Rad)Wege kreuzen, womöglich ist es schon passiert?! Ich bin fast jeden Samstag und Sonntag im Bereich EF/WE/J/RU unterwegs, da ich sozusagen mittendrin wohne. Der Wald ruft! 

Schöne Grüße M


----------



## steiltyp (26. Januar 2008)

sehr schön! ich denke der benji wird/muss dich dann noch offiziell in seinem fred begrüßen 

ansonsten sind falko und ich heute mal wieder nach mellingen unterwegs... wenn er dann ausgeschlafen hat - ich denke wir kommen so 13.00 los

also falls noch jemand mit möchte


----------



## Falko1_de (27. Januar 2008)

schn, cappulino,  sicher begegnen wir uns beim schnell-mal-nen-cappucino-am-bauhaus-automaten-trinken-rasen.
auf dem kromsdorfer weg ist mir doch dieser tage das gehirn eingefroren im kalten gegenwind:
ich wundere mich über die schwache durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, bis mir klar wird, dass mein tacho so was nich zeigt. das war die uhrzeit! abinichaberberuhigt


----------



## Benji (27. Januar 2008)

na dann mal hallo hier.

b


----------



## Hupert (30. Januar 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> der vorbau ist da!     *schmacht*



Dann kann ich jetzt endlich meinen F99 wiederhaben? Kannst du ja einfach auf die "Things to deliver" Liste setzen...


----------



## beastly (31. Januar 2008)

Hupert schrieb:


> Dann kann ich jetzt endlich meinen F99 wiederhaben? Kannst du ja einfach auf die "Things to deliver" Liste setzen...



nicht dein ernst!?  

@benni: wie siehts aus mit dem wochenende? habt ihr neben bibo mal zeit für ne runde düsen? wetter ist ja genial. bitte mal rechtzeitig melden, wenn ja, dann weiß ich, ob ich was mitnehmen muss. die fruchtfliege wird auf jeden fall dabei sein


----------



## Benji (31. Januar 2008)

also planungstechnisch steht bis jetzt nur nen straßenrunde am samstag gegen halb 10 am arbeitsamt, sonst is nüscht geplant. mtb fahr ich aber eh noch nicht.

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (31. Januar 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> nicht dein ernst!?



   

























Doch.... natürlich


----------



## geniusrc10 (31. Januar 2008)

bin wieder da und hab uns im winterpokal erst mal auf platz 35 vorgebracht und mich in den dreistelligen bereich.

vom 20.02.-05.03. gehts noch mal nach malle. gilbert und  kumpel, kreuchi und ich, stefan donner und ???
er sucht noch jemanden, der mitkommt. entscheidung recht schnell da nur noch wenig platz im flieger. 4 sterne hotel, flug ab ef, ca. 500 eur. seine email: [email protected]

gruß benno


----------



## phiro (1. Februar 2008)

Benji schrieb:


> also planungstechnisch steht bis jetzt nur nen straßenrunde am samstag gegen halb 10 am arbeitsamt, sonst is nüscht geplant. mtb fahr ich aber eh noch nicht.



diesmal schon 9:30 Uhr, warum so früh   

wer kommt denn alles mit und wieviele Stunden sollen es denn werden 

wäre auf jedenfall interessiert


----------



## steiltyp (1. Februar 2008)

also ich möcht dabei sein... aber mit mtb also nich so fix - der benji macht immer früher, sonst hat er angst nich mehr nach hause zu kommen

@phiro: was hältst du von 4h - angepeilt


----------



## matsch (1. Februar 2008)

bin auch dabei wenn es nicht regnet. nehme auch das mtb aber wir fahren trotzdem nicht im dreck rum. grundlagen ist angesagt....aber nicht zu lang!


----------



## Benji (2. Februar 2008)

also ich bin grad heeme, wetter sieht gut aus, bis jetzt, naja, fahren schön grundlagen, diesmal wirklich , nich länger als 3h, wobei eher 2 1/2 h realistisch sein dürften. ansonsten simmer halt till, matze, phiro und icke, naja, 4 man 4 ecken, paßt doch.

die zeit hat übrigens matze vorgeschlagen, der werktätige unter uns, der muss immer früh raus ;-)

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (2. Februar 2008)

ja, iesmal wirklich. schnes *promi*biken (@phiro: einmal promi - immer promi)

*hier* sind schon die beweisfotos

 und nun noch die warnung vor dem schlechten wege zwischen ziegenböcke und Naupoldsmühle (matsch kennt den wurzligen weg)




die forstarbeiter haben bei beseitigung der sturmschaden-barrikade den wald gründlich umgegraben. lasst euch also von den ersten 100m nicht täuschen, das chat ist bis zur nabe im sumpf verschwunden (froschwühlen zur froschmühlen)

oder so


----------



## matsch (2. Februar 2008)

So also morgen wenn das Wetter passt machen wir mal 10.30 am Johannistor los. Ich komme 10:15 zum Till!


----------



## phiro (2. Februar 2008)

matsch schrieb:


> So also morgen wenn das Wetter passt machen wir mal 10.30 am Johannistor los. Ich komme 10:15 zum Till!



also ich meld mich für morgen mal ab, da ich euch mit meinem Crosser nicht zu sehr aufhalten will  
außerdem glaube ich, dass die Niederschläge heute nachmittag das Gelände nicht besser gemacht haben, Schlammpackungen müssen nicht sein  

trotzdem wünsche ich euch viel Spaß, meine Person wird sich auf Straße rollern beschränken 

@falko

danke für die Blumen (und die Bilder)


----------



## beastly (3. Februar 2008)

@phiro: crosser? zeig mal


----------



## steiltyp (3. Februar 2008)

mensch mensch - guckst du bei falko-bilder... is doch offensichtlich

hat die woche wer zeit und lust gegen 17 oder 18 mal zu fahren?


----------



## masterbikerNo.1 (4. Februar 2008)

JEEEEEAAAAHHHHHH-HUPI my friend von carl zeiss,
de arminia habt ja ja richtig weggehauen mann !! cool alta man!
icke sach nur-bürger for president in jena-das hat er sich verdient oder nich ?
jetzt holt er noch n klassenerhalt-da bin ich mir aber auch sicher mit dem simak.
wenn icke den seh muss icke an mozart drane denken oder halt an carl zeiss.
so wie simak gings mir das letzte we auch von wegen rolladen runter und mit schüttelfrost 
vor de heizung du weis was icke meine man-bis dann mein junge und bis dann
vergiss nich den track:
über stuttgart fahrn wirs nach berlin,...


----------



## masterbikerNo.1 (4. Februar 2008)

yo HUPEN-mann, sach mir bitte dochmal -was rollst du da aufm bild eigentlich mit de hände dran mann ?oda bisse da am schrauben dran so bisden jetz aba und peace to JENA-CITY !!!


----------



## Benji (4. Februar 2008)

alter, krass, was gehtn hier ab?

und ja, fußball wird hier in der stadt auch gespielt, aber ich glaub mein junger freund da bist du hier im mtb forum echt etwas falsch.

*kopfschüttelüberdieheutigejugend*

b

p.s.: ich gloob ich werd alt ;-)


----------



## phiro (4. Februar 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> @phiro: crosser? zeig mal



wie Till schon geschrieben hat, man sieht auf den Bildern vom SA ein bißchen was vom Rad
ein schönes Bild nur vom Rad (in geputztem Zustand) habe ich gar nicht, müsste ich wohl mal machen (gehört sich ja so alle Räder die man besitzt und besaß mal zu verewigen)  

@masterbiker 

Schon mal was von DEUTSCH gehört? 
Scheinbar nicht


----------



## masterbikerNo.1 (4. Februar 2008)

hallo meine freunde,

durch meine portugisiesche ahnen (forschung ja) bin ich leider kein perfekt deutsch -sprechender mensch -entschuldigt bitte-vielleicht werde ich aber trotzdem bei meinen bike-freunden akzeptiert- 
glaube aber, das wird spätestens nach dem veröffentlichten bild hier von meinem focus in carl-zeiss-farben    passieren-und dazu noch frisch geputzt -in dem zustand habe ich auch übrigens schon ein rennen gegen einen dynamo freund aus dresden gewonnen-es war ein tolles duell ...bis dann jungs.. 
jena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (4. Februar 2008)

naja, dann mal hallo. akzeptiert werden hier defintiv alle, egal wo sie herkommen. ich bin aber immer noch nich auf den trichter gekommen, was die fußballthematik hier im fred zu suchen hat ;-)

b


----------



## matsch (4. Februar 2008)

komische leute hier  

also till vielleicht klappt es am mittwoch abend mit einer rollerrunde.... aber erst nach der arbeit


----------



## beastly (4. Februar 2008)

mc_crasher schrieb:


> @beastly: apropos Rechnung - da kenn ich jemanden, der sich wegen der Rechnung für ein ganz bestimmtes 29" auch noch nicht wieder gemeldet hat



hab mich gefreut dich zu sehen... und auch gleich ein noch schlechteres gewissen gekriegt als ich eh schon hatte. -> resultat:
ich hab sie! ich hab sie! ein wunder! ich hefte sie an meine pinnwand! (falls ich nochmal danach suchen sollte: sie ist an meiner pinnwand!    )
ich bin in zwei wochen wieder da. wenn du möchtest können wir dann die feierliche übergabe machen... 
... und dies mit einer kleinen tour verbinden   if you want !?


----------



## steiltyp (4. Februar 2008)

jo also ich bin fürs radeln (mittwoch) und gegen fußball (lasst die mal wo sie hingehören)... achja und sprecht nich vom rennen wenn gar keins is - das kommt bei ner tour selten gut 
würd mich freuen wenn man sich mal sieht

und klar (@matsch) immer nach der arbeit


----------



## Falko1_de (5. Februar 2008)

hey leuz, äs is *carnival* a wundrt mr sich nich, wenn plötzlich ain brliner aus Ruhrpott-City DO offm nikolai (hoff. nich walujew) einreitet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in diesem sinne *HELAU und lasst den gaul ausm sack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## beastly (9. Februar 2008)

braucht zufällig jemand was vom fuchs?


----------



## steiltyp (9. Februar 2008)

@beastly: du willst dir wohl nen paar neue reifen kaufen 





will morgen jemand mit zu einer sonntagstour?
@phiro: du bist doch noch im lande oder?


----------



## Falko1_de (9. Februar 2008)

... als teststrecke für die riesen reifen empfehle ich den forst-wald am "stern" (waldpfad "schlauer "...ux") zuschauer wirst du dort nicht erschrecken




as thema _miteinander von fußgängern und radlern _haben die forstbetriebe fuchsschlau gelöst. zu fuß ist der zerfahrene wald eine unannehmbare zumutung, für mountainbiker lediglich eine lsbare herausforderung


----------



## Falko1_de (11. Februar 2008)

war ne schne sonntagstour! ie winterlinge sind da!
in ebersdorf gibts schwimmende häuser,
am saaleradweg gibts dornburger schlösser,
zurück, gibts viel quarkauflauf mit früchten.
im forum gibts die neuesten bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (12. Februar 2008)

steiltyp schrieb:


> @phiro: du bist doch noch im lande oder?



ich war am WE nicht in Jena sondern in Leipzig, war diesmal leider nix mit ner schönen Runde (und das bei dem Bombenwetter das ganze WE)  

aber am Kommenden bin ich anwesend, also wenn Interesse und passendes Wetter da ist


----------



## martn (13. Februar 2008)

ick bin am wochenende auch im lande und für ne schöne ausfahrt im gelände zu haben.


----------



## steiltyp (15. Februar 2008)

me toooo - da ich nun vom seminar zurück bin

morgen wird gleich mal 11.30 am johannistor in richtung apolda gestartet... paar wald und feldwege - aber nich zu matschig
auch was für crosser


----------



## Falko1_de (15. Februar 2008)

as wetter ist ja prima, immer fter auch nachts (komme auch)


----------



## phiro (15. Februar 2008)

steiltyp schrieb:


> morgen wird gleich mal 11.30 am johannistor in richtung apolda gestartet... paar wald und feldwege - aber nich zu matschig
> auch was für crosser



ist mir bissel sehr spät, schade
vllt. ja dann Sonntag oder nächstes Wochenende mal wieder

viel Spaß und schönes WE


----------



## steiltyp (16. Februar 2008)

na wann hat denn nun wer zeit?
wetter ist ja nun wirklich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (23. Februar 2008)

ie johannistour geht sonntag 10:00 am johannistor los (matschens vorschlag)
benji mchte auch mit, ich auch. wie viele _ichauchs_ darf ich notieren?


----------



## Benji (23. Februar 2008)

also das klingt mir nach mtb, das is noch nüschts für mich, ich darf doch erst ab nächste woche...... ;-)



b


----------



## matsch (23. Februar 2008)

keeen mtb ich hab doch noch keins. einfach ein bissle strasse...


----------



## steiltyp (23. Februar 2008)

jo ich komme - mitm mtb, aber macht ja nischt - da bin ich flexibel


----------



## Falko1_de (23. Februar 2008)

johannistor um zehn, werden wirs ja sehn
as mge dann etwa so wirken


----------



## Falko1_de (24. Februar 2008)

Falko1_de schrieb:


> as mge dann etwa so wirken


es wirkt - ie knchelchen hängen schlaff herab
sowohl kamera als auch ich befanden uns noch im nachtmodus ->hier die bilder


----------



## Benji (24. Februar 2008)

ich war heut noch inner heimat und hab schön bis mittag abgeschnorchelt, hab mich dann mal hier kurz durch die straßen der umgegend getreten.

naja, 50km warens dann doch.

b


----------



## HelixBonus (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo alle Jenennser & Jenaer Biker!

Tschuldigung, dass ich mich hier so reindrängle aber ich bin Ende März eine reichliche Woche in Jena und will dann mal die Trails rund um die Stadt unsicher machen. Wäre super, wenn sich jemand meldet, der sich als Guide auf z.B. der sagenumwobenen Horizontalen zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Benji (25. Februar 2008)

Laut hier schrei!!! 

Sag bitte vorher nochmal genau wann du da bist, da ich ab 30.3. Urlaub plane.

b


----------



## HelixBonus (25. Februar 2008)

Arrrrgh!     Bin nur vom 21. bis 30.03. in Jena. Wetter ist egal, bei sehr guter Voraussage nehm ich den Renner auch noch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (25. Februar 2008)

na das passt doch, wenn du bis 30. da bist, dann kömmer doch fahren, weil ich am 30. dann auch weg bin. das mit dem rennrad is ne gute idee 

mfg der b


----------



## HelixBonus (25. Februar 2008)

Ja... da stand ich jetzt wohl ein wenig auf der Leitung... 

Super, da kann ich mich ja jetzt schon drauf freuen! Gibt's bei euch eigentlich auch regelmäßige Treffs? Scheint für's MTB ja schon eine prädestinierte Gegend zu sein, oder?


----------



## mc_crasher (26. Februar 2008)

@Beastly aka HEFTY: Prima!!! Dann brauche ich dir ja überhaupt keine Rahmennummer oder die Liste mit dem angebauten Schnickschnack schicken (also doch keine Peinlichkeiten, wie z.B: Bonanza-Sattel, bunte Lenker-Bändchen, pinke Hörnchen, blaue Reifen, bunte Speichnnippel...schade!) - cool! Dummerweise habe ich "bin in zwei Wochen für eine Woche in Jena" verpasst. Vielleicht können wir die feierliche Urkundenübergabe trotzdem noch demnächst "terminieren" und von mir aus auch mit einer kleinen Ausfahrt kombinieren - schreib am besten mal ne Mail. Ins Forum schaffe ich es leider nicht sooooo oft...
Cheers
Matthias


----------



## Benji (27. Februar 2008)

@ghost48: also feste treffen gibts jetzt nich wirklich, aber wenn das wetter besser is und die tage länger gibts so 2-3 feste termin pro woche wo man zusammenfährt.

b


----------



## Falko1_de (28. Februar 2008)

ort kannsde auch mal mitradeln, die fahrn aber mehr so über die hhen
 http://www.radsport-thueringen.de/seite.php4?adm=&id_s=1&id_art=443


----------



## Benji (28. Februar 2008)

:-( der link geh nich.......

b


----------



## Falko1_de (29. Februar 2008)

u gewinnst morgen erst mal die prüfung, dann geht der link schn


----------



## beastly (1. März 2008)

@ benni: soooo... wollen wir mal den 15.3. oder so zum frühlings-runde fahren festhalten (vöglein zwitschern... und so)? muss endlich mal meinen hintern hoch (und das fahrrad nach jena) bekommen und dann wird das... und fährt der herr nun-ja-quasi-fertiger-sportlehrer dann mit der trillerpfeife hinter mir her ?  

@ benni, matsch, kristin ...
übrigens ist heute der letzte tag, um sich mit der anmeldung beim 24-stunden-rennen die heißbegehrten radsocken zu sichern... 
na wenn das kein argument ist  
man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts !?


----------



## Benji (2. März 2008)

negativ, da is possenlauf, da werd ich zum ersten mal dieses jahr rennluft schnuppern.

wegen 24h: socken hat doch jeder ;-)

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (2. März 2008)

Benji schrieb:


> da is possenlauf



bitte was? 




Benji schrieb:


> wegen 24h: socken hat doch jeder ;-)



schon, aber eben nicht die ausm erzgebirge


----------



## mc_crasher (2. März 2008)

@beastly: Hey, dankeschön!!! Ich war heute in der WG und konnte endlich die "Übergabe" simulieren, da Julia doch was völlig frauentypisches mitgenommen hat (den Ikea-Katalog natürlich...). Falls ich nochmal dannach fragen sollte: hab sie an meine Pinwand gepint... lol ... MC


----------



## Falko1_de (2. März 2008)

ie krten sind, kaum sind se aufm konto, schon wieder verschwunden:
kette, blattschrauben, panneflüssigkeit, gabelservice, meldegebühr ...


----------



## Benji (4. März 2008)

possenlauf: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316772

bis dahin is noch echt ne menge zu tun..... :-(

b


----------



## martn (6. März 2008)

fährste denn jetz shcon wieder mtb?ich komm morgen abend in die heimat und bleibe mindestens bis dienstag, da will ich definitiv auch mal biken.


----------



## Benji (6. März 2008)

ich fahr auch wieder mtb, ja. was heißt bei der uhrzeit, wo du schreibst, eigentlich morgen??? ;-) 
also ich bin sicher am woende zwischenzeitlich mal in der anderen heimat, aber wenn wir uns nen termin ausmachn, lässt sich da bestimmt was einrichten. wenn das wetter so bleibt gehts eigentlich im wald mit schlamm, es is nämlich alles gefroren, der boden is einigermaßen griffig, nur die füße frieren schnell ;-)

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (7. März 2008)

na hier lasst doch ma wieder ne schöne wochenendtour machen...
bin so für johannistour-syle - weil ich abends die 2. einheit noch durchziehen will

also irgendwie vormittags am johannistor oder so


----------



## Benji (7. März 2008)

also ich bin morgen früh erstmal in der heimat, konnte aber nachmittag wieder da sein, ansonsten bin ich für sonntag...

b


----------



## Cubeflizer (7. März 2008)

also auf ne Touren am Weekend hab ich auch Bock

ich beobachte dann mal was sich so ergibt

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## steiltyp (9. März 2008)

also morgen (sonntag 09.03.) 10.30 am johannistor


----------



## matsch (9. März 2008)

ich werde auch kommen, jedoch dann rennrad fahren. meine bremsscheibe schleift zu stark. werde mir nächste Woche ne neue Scheibe kaufen müssen. :-( nutze dann auch gleich die gelegenheit die bremse zu entlüften... alles andere wäre pfusch und meiner alten vbrake in keiner weise überlegen.


----------> komme doch nicht zum Tor. ich gehe jetzt schon fahren. gruß


----------



## Cubeflizer (9. März 2008)

Wasn für ne Tour iist denn geplant??
Sraße oder Geländ??
Bei gelände würde ich mit dabei sein (für nur Straße ist mir meine jetztzige Bereifung etwas zu schade)

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## steiltyp (9. März 2008)

also nu wirds gesplittet:
1.führung nach talbürgel macht der falko trotzdem schon 10:30
2.führung mache ich dann mit dem benji 13.30

 alo auf auf


----------



## Benji (9. März 2008)

so, war echt schick heute. scheene runde, fast 4h fahrzeit, mit allem was das herz begehrt. paar fotos sind in meinem album.

@matsch: na frühaufsteher, ich war leider erst ab mittag in jena, aber nächte woche können wir gern mal den schmalspurrädern die sporen geben.

@martn: wie siehts bei dir morgen mit ner tour aus, ich hab eigentlich soweit genug zeit, muss nur gegen 17uhr back at home sein.

b


----------



## matsch (10. März 2008)

@benji: klar können wir das mal machen. aber erst nach der arbeit , ne. vielleicht gleich mal morgen bzw. mittwoch?
und ja früh aufstehen ist immer gut, wenn man am nachmittag noch was vor hat.


----------



## Benji (10. März 2008)

ähm, ich muss dienstag arbeitn, das wird schlecht, aber mittwoch is gut, kömmer ja mal festhalten.

b

p.s.: scheene runde mir martn gedreht heute, gwohnt chillig und technisch anspruchsvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (11. März 2008)

jo und windiges frühlingswetter...












am helenenstein:





an der rabenschüssel:





im hintergund die leuchtenburg (zu erahnen):










http://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/tags/080310culmschuessel/


----------



## Udo1 (13. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich verfolge dieses Thema schon seit einigen Monaten und finde das euer Bikerevier sehr anspruchsvoll ist .  Nun meine Frage an die Ortskundigen aus Jena und Umgebung. Ich beabsichtige in den nächsten Wochen, muss noch etwas wärmer werden, den Wanderweg _*"100 km rund um Jena"*_ in Angriff zu nehmen, natürlich nicht alles auf einmal . Meine Anreise wird mit dem Zug aus Merseburg sein. Wo ist eurer Meinung der günstigste Einstieg? DORNBURG oder JENA Bahnhof, mit welche Seite der Saale sollte begonnen werden, links oder rechts?


----------



## Benji (13. März 2008)

Hallo. Also wenn du von Merseburg kommst, dann wirst du am Paradiesbahnhof ankommen, d.h. du bist mitten in der Stadt. Die besten Einstiegstellen sind somit wohl Fürstenbrunnen, Steinkreuz oder Schottplatz. Von der Richtung her sagt man eigentlich im Uhrzeigersinn oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Von der Richtung gibt es eigentlich keine zubevorzugende, weil beide sowohl schöne als weniger schöne Teile haben. Wenn du deine Tour hier frühzeitig ankündigst würde ich mich natürlich gern als Guide zur Verfügung stellen. Rein zeitlich sollte man mit gut 8h für die ganze Tour (also 100km) berechnen.

mfg der b


----------



## Udo1 (14. März 2008)

Danke Benji,


Benji schrieb:


> Hallo. Also wenn du von Merseburg kommst, dann wirst du am Paradiesbahnhof ankommen, d.h. du bist mitten in der Stadt. Die besten Einstiegstellen sind somit wohl Fürstenbrunnen, Steinkreuz oder Schottplatz. Von der Richtung her sagt man eigentlich im Uhrzeigersinn oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Von der Richtung gibt es eigentlich keine zubevorzugende, weil beide sowohl schöne als weniger schöne Teile haben. Wenn du deine Tour hier frühzeitig ankündigst würde ich mich natürlich gern als Guide zur Verfügung stellen. Rein zeitlich sollte man mit gut 8h für die ganze Tour (also 100km) berechnen.
> 
> mfg der b


 
werde Dein Angebot annehmen


----------



## steiltyp (14. März 2008)

na da wirds wohl bald ma wieder ne schöne tour geben 
ich wär auch dabei ... allerdings würde ich eindeutig fahrtrichtung im uhrzeigersinn und einstieg am fuchsturm empfehlen - dann fährt man die komplette hori noch ohne wanderer...

und dem benji würde ich noch empfehlen sich nich gleich in der ersten abfahrt den hang runter zu schießen


----------



## Udo1 (14. März 2008)

Hallo steiltyp,


steiltyp schrieb:


> na da wirds wohl bald ma wieder ne schöne tour geben
> ich wär auch dabei ... allerdings würde ich eindeutig fahrtrichtung im uhrzeigersinn und einstieg am fuchsturm empfehlen - dann fährt man die komplette hori noch ohne wanderer...
> 
> und dem benji würde ich noch empfehlen sich nich gleich in der ersten abfahrt den hang runter zu schießen


 
ich freue mich schon darauf , werde noch ein wenig die Werbetrommel rühren, vielleicht kommt der eine oder andere aus dem Merseburger Raum noch mit .
Welcher Wochentag wäre denn am günstigsten, ein Sonnabend oder ein Sonntag?


----------



## Falko1_de (15. März 2008)

er sonnabend ist schner, hat man noch nen tag zeit zur erholung bzw. für die zweite hälfte, von manchen auch "bessere hälfte" genannt. es ist mit windbruch zu rechnen.


----------



## matsch (15. März 2008)

falko fährst du ne enduro? 

so jetzt fix aufs radl...


----------



## Gunther H. (15. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen
wollte mal fragen ob es in näherer Umgebung von Hermsdorf MTB Fahrer gibt die mich auf ihre Touren mal mitnehmen da meine Kumpels oft einen Termin mit dem Sofa haben.

Mfg Gunther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (16. März 2008)

@gunther: hallo, also hermsdorf is ja nun nich so weit weg von jena, wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren wir da ja letztes woende, falko oder till korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. man könnte sich ja mal in der mitte treffen.

@udo: also in der woche ist es immer recht gut fahrbar, die exponierten stellen sollte man zu den zeiten am woende, also sonntag bzw. samstag nachmittag meiden, da droht wanderergefahr. ansonsten geht das schon, wenn man freundlich ist.

b


----------



## beastly (16. März 2008)

@ benji:

na... wie war´s denn gestern? man hört/liest gar nichts vom possenlauf?

@benji+udo1: 

gibts jetzt schon nen genaueren termin? will über ostern evtl. das rad mit nach jena nehmen und würde gern auch ein stück mitkommen... wenn auch keine 100 km und schon gar nicht in 8 stunden... aber´n stück gern  

@mccrasher:

ostern wäre DIE chance, dass wir das auch mal auf die reihe kriegen


----------



## Benji (16. März 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316772 da steht einiges. sonst wars ganz okay, leider etwas schlammig.

wegen rund um jena steht noch nix fest.

b


----------



## Udo1 (16. März 2008)

Hallo beastly,


beastly schrieb:


> @ benji:
> 
> na... wie war´s denn gestern? man hört/liest gar nichts vom possenlauf?
> 
> ...


ein Termin steht bei mir noch nicht fest, ich sagte ja bereits es muss etwas wärmer werden, Ostern geht es bei mir diesmal überhaupt nicht. Familientage mit Enkel sind angesagt.


----------



## matsch (17. März 2008)

Wenn es nicht regnet würde ich morgen nach der Arbeit ne Ausfahrt machen. (17.15Uhr) Solang bis es richtig dunkel ist ... oder mit Licht? 
Wenn möglich breite Wege und nicht zu schnell. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Benji (17. März 2008)

also ich wäre dabei, aber um 19.30uhr muss ich daheim sein 

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (18. März 2008)

Hmm es ist nass.... :-( Naja breite Wege sollten gehen oder wir mache GA1 wie die Pro's immer so schön sagen ... und rollern den RAdweg raus + Leuchtenburg + Radweg zurück oder so. Naja mal sehen was das Wetter heute noch so bringt.


----------



## matsch (18. März 2008)

Der Winter ist wieder da und ich fahr Rolle


----------



## Benji (19. März 2008)

das sah aber heut anders aus ;-), war doch ein schönes ding, meine füße waren leider arg eingefroren, ich musste die erstmal wieder auftauen, als ich zurück war... :-(.

b


----------



## Kasebi (23. März 2008)

Hallo Allesamt
Da ich in Jena arbeite bin ich oft mit dem Bike hir unterwegs. Die Horizontale bin schon des öfteren gefahren. Was mich interessiert ist ob sich was in Sachen Sperrung Horizontale getan hat. Und giebt es irgentwelche Hinweise auf Sperrungen inanderen Gebieten (z.B. Jenzig- Hufeisen-Kunitzburg-Golmsdorf) aber auch die andere Saaleseite(Hinter Ammerbach, Landgraf usw) Was ist mit der Horizontale zwischen Lobdeburg und Ilmnitz? Ich hab nähmlich vor Die Umrundung Jenas auf der augewiesenen Rundwanderstrecke(weiß,rot,weiß) dieses Jahr am Stück zu Fahren


----------



## Benji (23. März 2008)

Also es gibt zur Zeit keine Teile die gesperrt sind, wenn dann nur wo mal Bäume liegen. Rein rechtlich bewegt man sich aber auf einigen Teilen des Weges wohl nicht auf der guten Seite ;-). Den Teil von der Lobdeburg nach Ilmnitz bzw. Zöllnitz is eigentlich fahrbar, nur das Stück kurz vor dem Autobahntunnel ist wegen Holzbruch nich ganz fahrbahr.

b


----------



## Kasebi (24. März 2008)

Danke für die Auskunft. Hab aber noch eine Frage. das Stück Zwischen Papiermühle und Landgraf ist sorum nicht fahrbar. Anders rum auch nur wenn dort niemand unterwegs ist. Hast du eine Idee für eine fahrbare Ausweichstrecke zwischen Papiermühle und Landgraf. Und wie sieht das zwischen Burschenplatz-Jägersberg und den ehemaligen Russenkasernen
aus. Ich will die Runde nämlich weiter über Neuengönna,Dornburg, Tautenburger Wald, Golmsdorf,Hufeisen, Jenzig führen bzw fahren.


----------



## Stingray85 (28. März 2008)

Hey Leute,

nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort.
Ich konnte krankheitsbedingt eine längere Zeit keinen Sport machen und nun hat mich ein Kumpel aufs biken gebracht.
Ich wohn in Lobeda Ost (R.Zimmermann-Str.).
Wo find ich denn einen einsteigerfreundlichen Trail? ^^

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Benji (28. März 2008)

@kasebi: hallo, also an der papiermühle einfach die asphaltstraße hoch fahren (bis kurz vor das letzte haus) bis rechts ein weg reingeht, gloob der is blau markiert oder so, den dann hoch, is gut fahrbar und man kommt oben auf dem plateau raus.
jägerberg sagt mir was, der rest nich, ich fahr halt am jägerberg immer einfach über die straße rüber und dann zu dem weinberg und dann einfach dem weg folgen der ins rosental führt. ausweiten richtung neuengönna hab ich keen plan, is sicher machbar, aber trails kenn ich da nich....

@stingray: erstmal hallo hier im thread. also einsteigerfreundlich ist wohl ein recht dehnbarer begriff , aber ich würde sagen du fährst einfach mal in den nächstgelegenen wald und schaust ob du da was wegmäßig findest. also von lobeda ost kann man doch bestimmt prima zur lobdeburg fahren, dort findet man auf jeden fall ein paar wege, ob die einsteigerfreundlich sind ist schwer zu beurteilen, deswegen fahr einfach erstmal, absteigen und schieben kann man dann immer noch, und es wird dich sicher keine auslachen wenn man an schwierigen stellen mal schiebt, meist is man eh allein unterwegs. also nur mut, drauf auf das rad und wege finden sich von ganz allein.

b


----------



## steiltyp (29. März 2008)

hi ich meld mich ma zurück vom garda 

@kasebi: (ha da hab ich dem benji mal was voraus)
da gibt es nen richtig schönen trail in verlängerung der rautals rüber zum jägersberg und dann oberhalb von ammerbach rüber ins gönnatal ... allerdings wird es dann bis nach dornburg etwas schwieriger mit schönen wegen, da muss man dann teilweise auf die straße ausweichen ... dann geht es wieder sehr schön nach dornorf runter und hoch in den tautenburger wald bzw. gleich an der kante oberhalb von dordorf richtig geil bis nach golmsdorf von dort gibt es dann einen sehr anspruchsvollen aufstieg zur kunitzburg ...
aber du willst das noch an die jenaumrundung dran hängen? das wird echt arg weil auch noch ordentlich höhenmeter und richtig schwere wege dabei sind
ansonsten würd ich dir die strecke auch einfach ma zeigen
wenn ich nich grad wieder nen rennen hab 

apropo morgen ist streckenbesichtigung in goseck - benji willste mit?
wetter soll ja schön werden


----------



## Benji (29. März 2008)

morgen, bin ich doch schon auf der piste im stubaital 

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (30. März 2008)

Moin Nach dem mich gestern irgendwer nicht leiden konnte und mich nicht mal mit neuem Kennwort ins Forum gelassen hat, scheint heute alles wieder normal zu sein. Steiltyp- Mit deiner Ortsangabe hab ich ein gewisses Problem. Wie in aller Welt kommst du vom Rautal überden Jägerberg nach Ammrbach. Ich könnt mir vorstellen das du Zwätzen gemeint hast.. Ich bin diese strecke schon mal vor einiger zeit gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. Hier mal eine Wegbeschreibung. Wogau-Hoch zum Jenzig-Hufeisen-Kunitzburg- Kurz vor der Kunitzburg rechts weg Richtung Golmsdorf (weiß-blau-weiß ausgeschildert)-Golmsdorf- Tautenburger Wald-
(ebenfalls weiß-blau-weiß)-Dorndorf-Dornburg-anden Parkplätzen vorbei (nicht weiter augeschildeter Feldweg RichtungGalgenberg)-Weg  Richtung Zimmern (weiß-grün-weiß)-Neuengönna-Plattenberg-Voigtholz- ehemalige Russenkasernen.Von dort bin ich dann die Landstraße nach Zwätzen und das rautal wiedr hoch. Mich interessiert vor allem ob ich nicht von diesem Rast und Grillplatz auf dem Jägersberg rüber zum Burschenplatz komme ohne erst wieder halb in die Stadt rein zu müssen. Ich würde dir das gern auf der Karte zeigen. aber ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung wie ich das hier reinscannen kann


----------



## steiltyp (30. März 2008)

uuups menschmensch klar nich ammerbach  sondern dit olle himmelreich
deine wegbeschreibung stimmt soweit mit meiner überein - dann gibt es eben hier und dort noch mehrere wegmöglichkeiten, wo man dann noch ein wenig optimieren kann
jo von den russenkasernen kannst du aus richtung dornburg kommend gleich links abbiegen und in einem schönen trail fahrn - allerdings kommst du da auch bis ins rautal runter ... aber eben ohne landstraße und ohne stadtkontakt  oder man fährt kurz die landstraße hoch richtung lehesten und fährt dann einen feldweg rüber und kommt mit einem sehr interessanten schleichweg von oben zu den winterlingen
is warscheinlich das beste, wenn ich dir das einfach mal zeige - ich merke mir so schlecht die wegmarkierungen und habe so viele unmarkierte schleichwege dabei 
aber da gibts schon immer schöne möglichkeiten


----------



## Kasebi (30. März 2008)

Auf dein Angebot komme ich gern noch mal zurück. Allerdings brauch ich noch etliche Km um nach einer langwierigen Bronchitis (man wird halt alt)
überhaupt wieder in Tritt zu kommen.


----------



## X-TRIME (30. März 2008)

Hallo steiltyp und Kasebi,

macht bitte Euren gemeinsamen Termin, wenn es soweit ist, einmal öffentlich.

Ich hätte Interesse, an der Runde teilzunehmen, da ich in Jena durch Studium und Arbeit im ehem. Zeissbetrieb in Göschwitz fast schon Wurzeln geschlagen hatte. Bin dann  aber wieder in meine alte Heimat zurück gezogen, die aber auch schöne Touren bieten kann.

Lasst mal was hören.

Grüße


----------



## lise01 (31. März 2008)

Stingray85 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort.
> Ich konnte krankheitsbedingt eine längere Zeit keinen Sport machen und nun hat mich ein Kumpel aufs biken gebracht.
> ...



Hi Daniel, 

von dir aus würde ich vielleicht Richtung Drackendorf, dann links richtung Neubaugebiet / Lobdeburg und dann vor der Schranke nach rechts weg Richtung der Kleingärten fahren. Dann kommst du am Plateau raus und fährst weiter Richtung Sommerlinde. Von dort aus kannste dann in fast jede Richtung fahren mit genügend Strecken.

Ansonsten einfach den Fahrradweg bis zum Pennickental und dort hoch, ist auf jeden Fall nicht so anstrengend  .

Vielleicht kann mal zusammen fahren, wohne auch in Lobeda - Ost.

Sepp


----------



## Stingray85 (31. März 2008)

Hey Sepp,

danke für deine Antwort, und klar würd mich freuen mal mit dir ne runde zu drehn 
Bin auch schon wieder fleißig am trainieren. 
Am Wochenende war ja mal perfektes Wetter zum biken ^^

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Stingray85 (1. April 2008)

das wetter in der pfalz is sooo schön und ich sitz hier im büro


----------



## Falko1_de (3. April 2008)

SNNTAG GSECK! usche jetzt bitte abstellen, petrus!

für euch hab ich einen exclusiven blick unter steiltyps bettdecke gewagt.


----------



## matsch (3. April 2008)

Der Junge muss bei euch in Luftpolsterfolie pennen? Und dann auch noch so ne komische Freundin? Hier ist was los....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lise01 (5. April 2008)

Hi, 

Ich würde morgen mittag (Sonntag) mal ne Runde drehen, wenns Wetter mitspielt, da ich aus Lobeda-Ost komme, wwerde ich entweder bei der Lobdeburg hochfahren oder das Pennickental. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, ne ruhige Runde mitzudrehen (so 2 Stunden). 

Sepp.


----------



## steiltyp (5. April 2008)

hmm tja ich dreh morgen 6 runden allerdings sehr schnelle so hoffe ich - in goseck zum mdc
bin dann also leider schon verplant


----------



## Cubeflizer (5. April 2008)

geht mir genauso
nur ich werde nur 3 Runden fahren
bei dem Supertollen wetter morgen ;-)

Cubeflizer


----------



## Benji (5. April 2008)

ich melde mich hiermit mal vom skiurlaub zurück. fahren is aber bei mir morgen nich drin.
viel glück wünsch ich den herren morgen in goseck.

b


----------



## matsch (6. April 2008)

Na da sind doch gute Ergebnisse bei den Jungens rausgekommen. Super Start ins Jahr  
Ich hab mich am WE so runtergewirtschaftet, dass heute gar nichts mehr ging. --- erstmal PAuse ---


----------



## geniusrc10 (9. April 2008)

@falco
rene sagte, du hast ein schönes video in goseck gedreht?! würde ich mir auch mal anschaun. fotos hab ich mir angeschaut.
gruß benno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (9. April 2008)

gseck-reifenwahl entschied das rennen?




u bist auch zu sehn. gucksdu auf die homepage dastier.seime.com und viele andere schöne dinge ... und fall bei der kamerafahrt nicht vom canapé


----------



## matsch (10. April 2008)

Warum tragt ihr weiße Handschuhe?


----------



## Falko1_de (10. April 2008)

ham wer uns in albstadt abgegltzt



zu klein? ruffklickn


----------



## der Bobi (12. April 2008)

Na ihr knaller!

Ihr scheint euch ja gut auszukennen mit den Horizontalen. Sagt mal ist das immer noch so das es da Idioten gibt, welche Stöcke und so in Weg legen(habe mir deshalb mal nen Schaltwerk abgerissen)?? Mit den Wanderern ist das so ne Sache: hab die Erfahrung gemacht wenn man kurz Platz macht sind die MEISTEN ganz freundlich, gibt aber auch welche denen juckt einfach die Fresse!
Ich bin neu hier im Forum. weil ich es satt habe immer allein zu biken , suche ich Leute aus der Umgebung die mit mir immer mal trainieren...
wohne in Bobeck(zw Schöngleina un hermsdorf), fahre aktiv beim RSV Rederberch marathon-wettkämpfe und suche leute die wie ich ne schwäche für geile trails haben und/oder sogar auch ambitioiert sind und bock haben wettkämpfe mitzufahren!...


----------



## matsch (12. April 2008)

So ich will morgen früh mal auf ne Tour starten. Wenn jemand mit will bitte mal melden. Treffpunkt 9 Uhr (ja sehr früh) 

@bobi: mit nen netten Gruß geht es auf der Hori eigentlich immer. man sollte sie vielleicht nicht am Sonntag zur besten Wanderzeit abradeln. 
ansonsten gibt es hier in Jena einige Leute die sich zum radeln treffen. Sind auch einige dabei die Wettkämpfe mitfahrn.


----------



## martn (12. April 2008)

bobeck, na dann können wir uns ja im zeitzgrund treffen, wenn ich mal wieder in der heimat bin. aber mitm rsv rederberch bin ich grad leicht verdutzt, ich dachte das sind nur downhiller.


----------



## matsch (13. April 2008)

Bei mir wird es doch erst später. so 10 Uhr....


----------



## matsch (14. April 2008)

Heute Abend nach gemachter Arbeit jemand beim Biken dabei? So gegen 17:30Uhr?


----------



## steiltyp (14. April 2008)

ich fahr nur heme vom beutenbergcampus mitm eisenschwein - so 16:30


----------



## matsch (14. April 2008)

Ok der Benji vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (14. April 2008)

ja ich, wenns nicht regnet, kann aber nur ebene wege, gabel kaputt


----------



## matsch (14. April 2008)

Ok dann komme ich so 17:30 an den Spittel! (wenn es nicht regnet)


----------



## Falko1_de (14. April 2008)

schn wars! wetter + strecke passten, kaum pfützen.
ie einladung war klasse, hätte mich kaum überwunden.


----------



## Benji (15. April 2008)

Hallo, ich war gestern mittag mal alleine ne runde gondeln, musste amds auch arbeitn ab 18uhr, leider is ja heut schon wieder dreckswetter, aber wenn es besser wird dann würde ich natürlich nochmal fahren heute....

b


----------



## matsch (16. April 2008)

Kommt heute jemand mit Rennradeln? MTB geht leider nicht, es sei denn es stellt mir jemand ein Rad.... So gegen 17.30Uhr .


----------



## Falko1_de (17. April 2008)

*@ en mountain-rad-losen matsch*
-ton BnS:
am Samstag, den 19.04.08 von 10-16 Uhr (Samstag) sind für Dich alle Bike - Neuheiten der Saison 2008 von Specialized, Cube, Trek und Ghost  zum Testen bereitgestellt.
Schon nach Vorlage Deines Personalausweises kannst Du auf ausgiebige Geländetouren gehen.


----------



## matsch (17. April 2008)

Schade Schade bin aber am WE nicht in Jena. Bin im Wald zum Spezialtraining. Schade so ein RAcefully hätte ich gern mal probiert.


----------



## Falko1_de (19. April 2008)

bei B+S=a bekommst was untern hintern!
wetter nicht ganz so schn, aber genug bikes zur auswahl, so gabs auch keinen streit, *DANKE* hier die bilder


----------



## der Bobi (20. April 2008)

Will ich doch mal wieder schreim,
hatte die letzten Tage wenig Zeit weil ich Zwischenprüfung hatte...

@martn: na hauts doch, wenn du kommenden sa (also 3.5.)bock zum biken hast dann sei so gegen 10 am Pechofen(weßt sicher wo das is:von hauptstr rechts Rtg Zeitzgrund, schleifreisen).Ja da sind egtl nur downhiller un ich WAR  bisher 2jahre lang der einzige CC-fahrer!WAR deshalb weil ich kein CC mehr fahre: ich wechsle bald den betrieb um jetz un auf lange sicht einfach mehr geld verdienen zu können!das heißt für mich dass ich noch weniger zeit fürs training hab!außerdem denke ich schon längere zeit über 4cross nach:kaum mehr motivation für minutiöses training-die arbeit schränkt mich schon genug ein, da möchte ich wenigstens danach "FREI" sein un einfach mal mit bike un spaten im wald spass haben, trotzdem brauche ich die herausforderung- deshald entscheidung für 4cross!jedoch nich denken dass ich das mache weils "cool" is, ich bin kein poser(solche typen hasse ich:sattel runter,durch die stadt eiern un denken dass sie es voll drauf haben) sondern treib mich lieber im unterholz rum un spiel im dreck!!!
na dann hoffen wir mal dass am sa das wetter passt... bis evtl dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (22. April 2008)

na matsch (der mann, der ohne handschuh fuhr) & benji (der mann mit nackten waden), mit heiler haut avongekommen?
noch ne schn angerauhte straße findet man momentan wegen der rohrverlegung zwischen schott-platz und coppanz


----------



## matsch (23. April 2008)

Also ist der Falko auch noch auf die andere Talseite gefahren...
Ja klar ist die Haut noch heil. Nach dem Kraftakt auf dem Rennrad war du Tour gestern auch wieder recht fix und hart. Naja ich hab halt keene Form oder der Benji zu viel ;-)


----------



## Benji (23. April 2008)

na komm, also zuviel form möchte ich nich sagen, vieleicht am bauch ;-)

ich mach heut mal nen ruhetag, obwohl das wetter ja nur zu verlockend ist, aber muss ja auch heut arbeitn, da geh ich lieber erholt hin.

b


----------



## Falko1_de (23. April 2008)

as nimmt inzwischen auch frm an




die grubenlampe lässt den schluss zu, dass heute noch im dunkeln zur probe gefahren wird. vielleicht ist's überhaupt besser, kunststoff nicht schädlichen uv-strahlen auszusetzen ...


----------



## matsch (24. April 2008)

Heute nach der Arbeit so 17:15 jemand dabei?


----------



## Benji (24. April 2008)

ich muss arbeitn....

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (24. April 2008)

Ok dann fahr ich allein.


----------



## beastly (26. April 2008)

hey... was macht das leben in jena? war ja nun schon wieder ne weile nicht mehr dort, aber dafür gestern abend im kino in dresden zur premiere von virtuous. der film war genial und vorher gabs kurzfilme zu sehen... von der mad east, von dirtbikern in dd und  vom benni beim rollensprint   BENNI SIEGT!  C  L für mich grund, verdutzt zu gucken, und nun endlich auch in die "benni goes olympia" gruppe im studi einzutreten. 
nuja... und sonst? seid ihr schon angemeldet beim 24-h-dings? bin am hin und her überlegen ob nun vierer oder achter team... mal sehen was der bär sagt, und falls achter: 

sind hier noch leute, v.a. mädels am start?​
kristin? steht das noch zur debatte? dann gern per pm oder so melden. ebenso, wenn jemand über pfingsten lust auf ne jena-umrundung hat oder so.

@mc_crasher: bist du dabei!?


----------



## Benji (27. April 2008)

hallo, schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören, wegen 24h, also angemeldet sind wir nich, aber dafür schon das erste trainingslager geplant ;-), den bären musst du unbedingt mal instruieren, der hat von nüscht nen plan, und wenn du ihn nich mal an die hand nimmst bewegt der sich auch nich...

wann isn pfingsten???

b


----------



## erkan1984 (27. April 2008)

...


----------



## beastly (27. April 2008)

Benji schrieb:


> hallo, schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören, wegen 24h, also angemeldet sind wir nich, aber dafür schon das erste trainingslager geplant ;-)


cool... bei mir auch... werd nächste woche mal das italienische exil a.k.a. gardasee klar machen... ein paar höhenmeter können nicht schaden  vielleicht werde ich danach nicht mehr quängeln wenn ihr mich den (vergleichsweise kleinen) berg hochscheucht- was sowieso endlich mal wieder passieren muss!!
dennoch fürchte ich, dass es das so kurz vorher fürs rennen auch nicht mehr bringen wird und somit das 24-h ding eher zur spaßveranstaltung wird. werd mal (ernsthaft) nur auf a-berg hintrainieren. dieses jahr wird alles besser.  
wo gehts denn bei euch hin? und was wäre es mit einem 24-h trainingslager hier vor ort? mal so strecke angucken und überhaupt die gegend... kenn mich einigermaßen aus mittlerweile und würd mich freuen.



Benji schrieb:


> den bären musst du unbedingt mal instruieren, der hat von nüscht nen plan, und wenn du ihn nich mal an die hand nimmst bewegt der sich auch nich...


mach ich wenn ich zurück bin, okay




Benji schrieb:


> wann isn pfingsten???



am das wochenende am 10./11. mai bin ich da. würde auch gern mal die runde vom rad n roll marathon anschauen um zu sehen ob machbar oder nicht. 

liebe grüße


----------



## Falko1_de (28. April 2008)

> ... dass man zu vorsichtig wird


hmmm. eshalb nun endlich ne nije federgabel zugelegt


----------



## steiltyp (2. Mai 2008)

sooo morgen (sa 3.mai) mal wieder allgemeine runde 11:30 am Johannistor

erstmal volle pulle den jenzig hoch noch kurz paar sprints für mich  und dann noch gemütlich (aber nich so lange nurnoch nen stündchen)


----------



## Benji (3. Mai 2008)

Sorry, ich kann nich mitkommen, bin grad erst aus dem Wald zurück, war sehr schick dort, bis auf das Wetter, aber da kann man ja nix für, heute war nur noch Heimreise, sind genau 100km bis zu meiner Haustür in jena.
Wir ham schöne Touren im Thüringer Wald gemacht und versucht den Asphaltanteil niedrig zu halten. Die Heimreise hab ich aber dann heut zwecks fehlender Wegkenntniss auf die Straße verlegt.

b

b


----------



## matsch (4. Mai 2008)

So wars so wars... Der Sonnabend und Sonntag war auch im Wald sonnig und fein. Manchmal sieht es dort fast aus wie in den großen Alpen ;-) 

So morgen nach der Arbeit 17:30 am Spittelplatz ?


----------



## matsch (5. Mai 2008)

Ok, da mein Hals ein wenig kratzt, werde ich heute doch nicht fahren. Vielleicht dann morgen oder Mittwoch wieder.

Viel Spaß euch.

Ps: Benji , wegen Schuhen und Schrauben / Lampenzeugs kannste ja mal rum kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (5. Mai 2008)

Also ich mach heut amd erstmal in die Heimat, muss ja dann Dienstag und Mittwoch arbeitn, bleibt theoretisch der Donnerstag. Bis dahin is ja noch bissi Zeit.

b


----------



## Falko1_de (6. Mai 2008)

schne tour war as heute wieder (fast 3std.)





jena-porstendorf-tautenburger sternwarte-eisenberger bahnhof+original bahnschotterstrecke-kursdorf-eisenberger mühltal (schössersmühle, amtsschreibersmühle, walkmühle, pfarrmühle, jugendherberge froschmühle, naupoldsmühle)-ziegenböcke-klosterlausnitzer moor, talbürgel, eselsbahndamm-golmsdorf-kunitz-erlkönig-grieß-brei


----------



## matsch (8. Mai 2008)

Heute 17:15 Uhr am Spittelplatz. Noch nicht zu wild, denn die Erkältung ist noch immer da :-(
Wer ist dabei?


@benji: die Bestellung kommt heute bzw. morgen.


----------



## Falko1_de (8. Mai 2008)

> kommt heute bzw. morgen


 obseaberüberopajammergauloderobseüberomajammergauloderobseüberhauptnichkommtsprichtdasgebiss

woll mer heute richtung  hirschra


----------



## steiltyp (8. Mai 2008)

ich muss ja halbe runden atzen  nuja dafür bin ich viiiiieeeeel besser als ihr


----------



## Benji (8. Mai 2008)

du armer ;-)

b


----------



## Falko1_de (8. Mai 2008)

samstag gegen 10 ab gasthaus triglismühle (ot siegelbach) wolln die in arnstadt ne marathonprobe rehen. da darf auch der arme till mit, wenn er dann nch kann ...


----------



## matsch (8. Mai 2008)

Falko kommst du nachher mit? Müssen aber Rückzu über SRO fahren. Muss da was abholen.


----------



## Falko1_de (9. Mai 2008)

hauptsache, keine limbo-skater aufm radweg
u hast ja schn eingekauft - aber nich gleich wieder alles kaputtmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (13. Mai 2008)

poliei
freut er sich schon auf neue Einsätze


----------



## Falko1_de (16. Mai 2008)

für alle, die zu hause bleiben mchten (oder müssen)

auch auf die gefahr hin, dass nicht weidergabe gemeint ist geb ichs mal weier

Live Übertragung von http://www.atelierbuschemedia.com/?cat=04


Die Live TV Streams werden als Flash-Media-Stream live ins Internet übertragen. Für die Weidergabe benötigen Sie den kostenlosen Flashplayer (Flash 8) 




Sankt Wendel EM MTB XCO 2008 - Live stream



Sendezeiten: 
16.05.2008 von 14:00 bis 16:00 Uhr
17.05.2008 von 09:00 bis 18:00 Uhr 
18.05.2008 von 09:00 bis 18:00 Uhr





HEUBACH 2008 - Bike The Rock - Live stream 2007



Sendezeiten: 
24.05.2008 von 10:00 bis 19:00 Uhr
25.05.2008 von 08:00 bis 18:00 Uhr


----------



## KommissarZufall (19. Mai 2008)

huch


----------



## matsch (20. Mai 2008)

Wer schiebt den da??? Das Rad ist total hinüber....

Ein paar weiter Bilder gibt es schon hier:

http://madmission.de/index.php?id=259


----------



## steiltyp (20. Mai 2008)

heyhey warum seht ihr unterwegs von ünglücklich über erschrocken bis schockiert aus  wo bleibt der spaß die freude am biken


----------



## matsch (20. Mai 2008)

Weil das Krieg war ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KommissarZufall (20. Mai 2008)

kennt den wen? manche gehen sowas echt nicht ernst genug an...


----------



## martn (21. Mai 2008)

schneller als du war er trotzdem... ihr habt alle ne meise...


----------



## Falko1_de (23. Mai 2008)

ie zeitung schn gelesen?
Salsakurs für Oma, Kochenlernen für Kinder


----------



## McGeifer (24. Mai 2008)

Taach...

Wollt nur mal hallo sagen aus dem "noch" sonnigen Jena .. werd mein Drahtesel heut auch mal ausführen .. bissle rumdüsen .....

wünsch noch nen schönes wochenende ...


----------



## mc_crasher (25. Mai 2008)

...Achtung Achtung...
Fuji MTB geklaut.
Einem Freund wurde diese NAcht sein Fuji (weiss, rot, blau, schwarz) geklaut. Vorn ist ne etwas ältere Bomber verbaut und die Vorderradnabe ist so ockerfarben angemalt) Bilder kommen noch...

Falls ihr es irgenwo stehen seht bitte anketten und posten oder anrufen!!!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Matthias


----------



## Falko1_de (26. Mai 2008)

heubach: schnes wetter vor und nach dem rennen leider nicht dazwischen auch
videos und bilder gibt es nach und nach auf der homepage
zunächst erst mal das
nein ich meinte as


----------



## Benji (31. Mai 2008)

wasn das für quatsch???

b


----------



## martn (1. Juni 2008)

spam... ich habs mal gemeldet.


----------



## pe7e (2. Juni 2008)

so denn will ich mich auch mal vorstellen...

mein name ist pete, studiere in jena, fahre jeden tag mit meinem eisentier knapp 13 km zur fh. am we sind bei mir touren oder dh strecken auf dem programm ( nicht länger als 40 km ). die horizontale samt ziegenpfad und lobdeburg, steinkreuz, fuchsturm, fürstenbrunnen, forsthaus etc. sind schon erkundet wurden. 
würde mich freuen wenn ich mich ab und an mal einer tour von euch anschließen kann.
in diesem sinne gruß und schieb nauf das gerät! ;-)


----------



## beastly (2. Juni 2008)

@ benni: wir mir gerade geflüstert wurde hast du "das rennen am wochenende" gewonnen... ich weiß zwar nicht worum´s genau geht aber: glückwunsch

@ benni & matsch: also ihr kommt nun am freitag, ja? bitte rechtzeitig bescheid sagen wann, wie viele genau und was ihr futtern wollt... bezüglich letzterem würde sich ja pasta empfehlen... was meint ihr? wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr das natürlich entsprechend nach Eurem Geschmack ergänzen
ansonsten (fast) alles fein hier... die strecke ist in top zustand... die räder auch.... aber ich bzw. wir leider nicht. bin noch nicht sicher ob n paar wochen pause so die optimale vorbereitung sind... aber... nuja...
"klappt schon...






hat immer irgendwie geklappt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (3. Juni 2008)

@pete: hallo hier im fred.

@beastly: also das mit der pasta is eine gute idee, da lässt sich bestimmt was leckeres für alles geschmäcker zaubern 
wegen anreise: wir kommen dann sicher zu dritt, feldi kommt ja erst samstag.
ansonsten würden wir uns vorher nochmal verständigen.

ich geh erstmal radeln 

b


----------



## Falko1_de (3. Juni 2008)

Benji schrieb:


> ich geh erstmal radeln
> 
> b



a hab ichs nu verpasst schner mist


----------



## geniusrc10 (4. Juni 2008)

welcher benni ist wo am wochenende rennen gefahren und hat noch gewonnen außer mir? mit der bitte um aufklärung.
benno


----------



## Benji (4. Juni 2008)

schlossbergrennen gotha, 1. platz, im vorlauf neuen streckenrekord, im finale nur 2 gegner, die schon nach 200m 50m rückatand hatten ;-).
preis war ne uhr.

b


----------



## geniusrc10 (4. Juni 2008)

na glückwunsch
ich hab nen hotelgutschein bekommen
sonntag ist bzf floh seligenthal
wollen danach dem rolf mal die strecke von arn zeigen.


----------



## beastly (4. Juni 2008)

demnach 
@bennO UND bennI: 
dann doppelten Glückwunsch zum Sieg... 
von letzterem erwarte ich dann mal detaillierten Bericht wenn wir uns sehen... krieg ja hier nüscht mit und erfahr von dem Ganzen dann immer erst über Umwege oder wie neulich: im Kino  
und benno, du bist wohl in C nicht mit am Start? 

@benni & matsch
cool, ich freue mich, zumindest auf Euch und auf das Drumherum... vor dem Eigentlichen grauts mir ein wenig... 
Vielleicht ersinne ich noch nen Fluchtplan.  
Wenn ihr noch andere/genauere Ideen/Wünsche wegen Essen habt, könnt ihr die gern äußern, ich dachte nur an Nudeln wegen Kohlenhydraten und so. Vielleicht noch Geflügel oder so wegen Eiweiß? Kenn mich nicht so aus mit toten Tieren  Also wenn ihr da was wollt könntet ihr das vielleicht selbst erlegen und mitbringen. Ich bin am Wochenende auch in Jena, vielleicht sprechen wir uns nochmal!?


----------



## geniusrc10 (5. Juni 2008)

bis jetzt habe ich am chemnitz wochenende biesenrode ins auge gefaßt.
aber vielleicht springe ich ja noch bei bechy oder bei team traktor thueringen ein. ich helfe ja gerne...
muß halt sa erst mal noch bis 12 uhr arbeiten. 
grüße


----------



## Benji (5. Juni 2008)

@beastly: der masseur is auch am start, die beine werden sich freuen.
wegen essen: ja, das können wir ja dann jena intern absprechen.

b


----------



## Falko1_de (5. Juni 2008)

*donnerstag (jetzt gleich eben) 19:30 ab SPITTELPLATZ*
ie TUR mit dem zurückgekehrten STEILTYP




Der Steiltyp ist ein Lagetyp des Herzens, bei dem die elektrische Herzachse in der Frontalebene einen Winkel zwischen +60° und +90° aufweist. ...
flexikon.doccheck.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (6. Juni 2008)

tatsache, die traktoren waren erst zu dritt und jetzt muss ich die aus der ******* reiten. aber man hilft ja gerne.
bin also in c am start. aber erst später, nach der arbeit. hab ich was zum aufholen.
ick freu mir uff euch.
tschüssi


----------



## matsch (6. Juni 2008)

Na das ist ja schön, dass der Benno auch da ist.  Na die harten Sachen machen wir dieses JAhr schön zusammen


----------



## beastly (6. Juni 2008)

geniusrc10 schrieb:


> tatsache, die traktoren waren erst zu dritt und jetzt muss ich die aus der ******* reiten. aber man hilft ja gerne.



 als ob der bechy hilfe nötig hätte...  

und wer reitet uns aus der *******?
 


btw: offenbar kann/sollte man beim veranstalter treppchen- äääh zeltplätze reservieren. wir haben mal ne mail hingeschickt, vielleicht wollt ihr das ja auch tun, ein platz neben uns wäre sicher vorteilhaft um das dortige fressgelage zu vereinfachen und damit der arme physiotherapeut nicht so weit laufen muss


----------



## Benji (6. Juni 2008)

ich hab denen grad mal ne mail zweck zeltplatz geschickt.

scheene, das der benno auch da ist, das wird ein fest 

b


----------



## geniusrc10 (7. Juni 2008)

die traktoren wollen schon freitag abend anreisen, um sich ein schattiges plätzchen zu sichern. ich komme ja erst sa nachmittag. ich sach denen mal bescheid, daß da ein paar chemnitzer und jenaer in ihre nähe kommen. da simmer dann alle beisammen.


----------



## Falko1_de (8. Juni 2008)

wie sieht enn bei euch crss country aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bulli-m (9. Juni 2008)

Hallihallo! Dringend 2 Leute fürs 24h-Rennen in Chemnitz noch gesucht. Das 8er Team hat guten Trainingszustand und will mindestens aufs Treppchen...Bald melden, genannt ist schon!!


----------



## Kasebi (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo Jungs
Nach dem ich in diesem Jahr nur schwer Tritt gefasst habe. war am Sonntag eigentlich nur Kondition bolzen angesagt. Also nur auf Forstautobahnen kilometer schruppen. Ich bin auch in Trotz startent die ehemalige Bahnstrecke über Bürgel bis Graitschen gefahren. Dort mußte ich mich entscheiden wie es weiter gehen sollte. Frag mich keiner warum, aber ich bin der weiß-grün-weißen Ausschilderung auf den Alten Gleisberg gefolgt. Die letzten paar hundert Meter steilt der Weg derartig auf ,so das dieser nicht mehr fahrbar ist. Das ist dann auch kein schieben mehr das ist ein hochwuchten des Bike´s. Die Mühe hat sich aber auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Nicht nur das die Aussicht von dort oben super ist. Auch die Abfahrt nach Taupadel ist trotz Gegenanstieg erste Sahne. Ich war wie immer mit einem Hardtail unterwegs,(Hab kein anderes Bike) bin aber der Meinung das mit einem Allmountainbike dort noch mehr Spaß zu haben ist. Das zweite Sahnestückchen meiner Tour war der Teil der Horizontale Zwischen Lobdebuerg und Zöllnitz. Die meißten kurven ja nur zwischen Steinkreuz und Lobdeburg rum. Sicher sind die Ausblicke dort Späcktakulärer als im zweiten Teil. Dafür ist der aber deutlich Anspruchsvoller was die Fahrtechnik anbelangt. Und noch einen Vorteil hat es. Trotz idealem Wetter und bester Spaziergangszeit habe ich dort nur ein einziges Wanderpaar getroffen. Ich hab sie vorbeigelassen, sorum wars sicherer. Sie haben sich freundlich bedankt und mir noch gute Fahrt gewünscht. Das miteinander klappt also ganz gut bei gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme. Der Rest meiner Tour ist schnell aufgezählt.Zöllnitz-Stadtroda-Zeitzgrund-Hermsdorf-Weißenborn-Mühltal-Rauda-Crossen.Da mich am Ausgang des Mühltales ein heftiges Gewitter erwischt hatte,da ich nas wie eine gebadene Maus war und fror,hab ich mich dann in Crossen abholen lassen. Das Mühltal ist übrigens so ein Gebiet was man am Wochenende zumal bei schönem Wetter meiden sollte. Alles in allem wars trotz Regen zum Schluß ein schöner Biketag. Insgesamt 81Km mit 1131 Hm. Wobei ich 790Hm auf den ersten 38Km weg hatte.


----------



## bulli-m (10. Juni 2008)

*Immer noch gesucht ... ein, besser gar zwei Teilnehmer am 24h-MTB-Event in Chemnitz. Podestplatz ist eigentlich Pflicht, da die Kollegen letztes Jahr schnellstes mixed Team waren und drittschnellstes 8er Team overall...und dieses Jahr ohne Frauen... , nee Quatsch, Frauen und andere weiche Typen, die nachts aussetzen wollen, sind willkommen  [/B]*


----------



## Cubeflizer (11. Juni 2008)

Hi,

hat jemand heute lust auf ne tour??
was weiß ich so 17:30 in der Stadt (bin relativ flexibel)

Cubeflizer


----------



## steiltyp (12. Juni 2008)

na ich werd 18:00 starten am spittelplatz - allerdings min. 3h fahrzeit - werd wohl die schleifenstrecke über jenzig und fuchsturm drehen


----------



## beastly (16. Juni 2008)

Hier ein paar Wochenendimpressionen/-reflektionen (leider nur Handyfotos, Benni hat bessere) :













Dazu die Top 5 der Was wir beim nächsten Mal anders machen müssen-Liste:



1. mehr Wasser mitnehmen
2. Wohnmobil mitnehmen oder Hütte am Stausee mieten
3. Feldi mit ner Eieruhr ausstatten, damit er den Wechsel nicht verpennt
4. ein 8er-Team draus machen und viel Geld ansparen, um Matsch, Benni, Benno und Sandra Mehnert einzukaufen   und...
5. ... mit der so gesparten Kraft hinterher noch kräftig feiern

...denn dazu hätte es gestern schon allen Grund gegeben! 
Denke wir haben das DIMB Team insgesamt doch würdig vertreten  wer hätte das gedacht   natürlich auch Respekt und Grüße an die Traktoren die sich trotz härtester Konkurrenz auch bestens geschlagen haben,
vor allem aber Glückwunsch nochmal an die Rad´n Roller Benni und Matsch für die super Platzierung !!





Andere reflektieren das Ganze übrigens unter folgender Überschrift:


----------



## matsch (16. Juni 2008)

Ausgeleuchtete  Stecke?  Wo bitte war die ?


----------



## Benji (17. Juni 2008)

danke anja für die scheenen bilder. den artikel hab ich auch schon im rad'n roll gesehn. ausgeleuchtet war wirklich nur wenig, und einige leuchten sind ja nachts auch ausgegangen (bei manchen sogar während der fahrt ;-)).
ich bin mal auf die fotos vom veranstalter gespannt.


----------



## Benji (17. Juni 2008)

bilders: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















ich bedanke mich auch nochmal bei den traktoristen für die gute zusammenarbeit und die gute zeltnachbarschaft.

b


----------



## Kasebi (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo allesamt
Nach dem ich einem Kollegen von meiner Tour berichtet habe, meinte dieser das dies wohl mit das letzte mal gewesen sei. Denn von den Behörden sei ein massives Vorgehen gegen Biker auf der Horizontale und ähnlichen Trails geplant. Frage: Weiß jemand was Kongretes, oder war das bloß mal wieder (hoffentlich) stimmungsmache gegen uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (17. Juni 2008)

also ich weiß nix konkretes, es gibt eher pläne in andere richtung. das das fahren auf der hori eh schon "verboten" war/ist war eigentlich allen bteiligten klar, ob sich kontrollen vermehren kann ich nich sagen, ich war schon länger nicht mehr unterwegs dort oben und hab auch von keinem was in die richtung gehört.

b


----------



## steiltyp (18. Juni 2008)

tja da heißts nich kriegen lassen 
ich wollt sowieso schon immer mal die polizeifahrradstaffel sehen 

wie siehtsn aus will heut abend jemand mit radeln so ab 18?


----------



## matsch (18. Juni 2008)

Sorry hab leider keine Zeit. Und ist besser ich mach die Woche mal ne Pause.


----------



## pe7e (18. Juni 2008)

letzten samstag wurde ich "freundlich" von wandersleuten darauf hingewiesen das ich "hier nicht fahren darf", da ich aber sehr vernünftig unterwegs war und stets bei engen stellen vortritt gewährt habe, hatten sie auch nicht wirklich ein argument dagegen...
hoffe das sich viele radler dran halten und nicht wie wildsäue da oben rumgurken...


----------



## Cubeflizer (18. Juni 2008)

@steiltyp

also ich wäre dabei
könnte auch schon etwas früher
bin jetzt erstmal etwas schrauben bei R'nR

Cubeflizer


----------



## Falko1_de (18. Juni 2008)

mit schutzblech ist man bequem auch abseits berühmter wanderwege unterwegs (fürchterliches video)

meine impressionen seid ihr ja schon gewhnt hier ein bild von zerstaustem getreide auf der "saaleplatte", wird wohl der fahrtwind vom benji gewesen sein ...





as sind XTR-schlübber?


----------



## steiltyp (18. Juni 2008)

*jetzt, 18:00 start an straßenbahnhaltestelle spittelplatz*


----------



## Falko1_de (24. Juni 2008)

wie jetzt? wurm rin? in jeder zweiten?




wenn ihr auch welche mchtet-ich führ euch-nicht unter drei stunden


----------



## lise01 (29. Juni 2008)

HI,

hat jemand Lust, morgen vormittag/mittag (Montag) in und um Jena eine Runde zu drehen.

Sepp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (1. Juli 2008)

betr.: sonntag jena-mara 
wie weit isses denn vom bahnhof bis zum vorstart.
reicht 8:22 anreise oder muß ich schon wieder so früh aufstehn? fehlt ja nur noch die startnummer und fertsch.
benji und matsch stehen noch nicht auf der starterliste. was is da los?
grüße


----------



## Benji (1. Juli 2008)

vom bhf. west bis zum stadion brauchste höchstens 5 min., ich bin doch wieder in leipzig zum fockebergzeitfahren, matsch macht wohl wieder schlussfahrzeug, soweit ich weiß.
aber was warn mit dir in arnstadt bzw. mdc los, haste pausiert??

ansonsten würde ich sicher dann wieder in weidatal fahren wollen, wenn alles gut geht.

b


----------



## geniusrc10 (1. Juli 2008)

bronchitis
3 tage krankgeschrieben, rest gearbeitet, etwas husten ist immernoch da.
wäre sonst mdc gefahren, wegen gesamtwertung usw.
streichergebniss. hoffen wir, daß die restlichen rennen gut laufen.


----------



## matsch (2. Juli 2008)

Ja Benno werde wohl Abschlussfahrer spielen. Hab im Moment immernoch ein wenig Probleme mit dem Knie. Irgendwie schmerzt es beim Drücken leicht. Naja ich mach erstmal Pause bis das wieder passt...hoffentlich bald.


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Juli 2008)

hallo! wisst ihr was ich heute gesehn hab?? zwei fahrradpolizisten!! aufm radweg v lobeda west in de stadt kurz hinter der haltestelle lobeda an dem kurzen schotterweg. die warn beide bruzelbraun, füllig u mitte bis ende 40 u hatten top räder. das war das erste mal dass ich fahrradpolizisten gesehn hab...
wurde schonma einer von euch von denen angehalten?
gruß alex


----------



## Falko1_de (3. Juli 2008)

ie schnappschüsse von der Rad'N'RollMarathonbesichtigung mchte ich nicht vorenthalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (3. Juli 2008)

... und so ging es weiter ...


----------



## Falko1_de (3. Juli 2008)

... staub, durst, schmerz ...


----------



## Falko1_de (3. Juli 2008)

... und am schluss (ohne bild) im graben - fraßen till die raben


----------



## matsch (3. Juli 2008)

Auf den Bildern sieht der Till fast nen wenig dick aus.... 
Hoffe ja mal das am WE beim Marathon schnell gefahren wird. Ich werde ja ehh Letzter...


----------



## Benji (3. Juli 2008)

hallo. norden is das rosental zu empfehlen, am besten fahrbar natürlich runterwärts, am besten an der papiermühle einsteigen und dann richtung kunitzburg bzw. zwätzen fahren.
ich find die strecke recht schickt dort, dürfen darf man alles ;-)
ansonsten wenn du begleitung brauchst, ich hätte zeit.

b


----------



## martn (4. Juli 2008)

benni, bau den jungs wenn dann aber mal paar wirklich anständige abfahrten ein, wenn mir noch eine einfällt, sag ich bescheid.


----------



## Kasebi (4. Juli 2008)

Weil gerade die Kunitzburg erwähnt wurde. War dort gestern unterwegs. Aber nicht nach Kunitz runter. Oberhalb der Burg, bei dieser komischen Hütte (oder was immer das sein mag) geht ein Weg, besser Singletrail, Richtung Golmsdorf ab (ist weiß-blau-weiß ausgeschildert). Der fährt sich fantastisch und hat auch eine schöne Abfahrt. Wärs noch Extremer liebt für den zweigt mittendrinn ein Pfad links weg. Der ist im ersten Teil so steil das das mit meinem Hardtail unfahrbar ist. Für mich jedenfalls. Wie's dann im unteren Teil dort aussieht weiß ich nicht. Kyrill hatte dort ein paar Buchen gefällt. Ob der Forst die geräumt hat und in wie weit dann noch Fahrbare wege da sind-keine Ahnung. Von Golmsdorf hoch in den Tautenburger Wald. Da habt ihr dann Abfahrten satt und schön.


----------



## steiltyp (4. Juli 2008)

also ich kenn dort auch einige schicke wege und drops genauso  (auch wenn ich sie mit der cc-maschiene nich fahre)
allerdings is das in dieser jahreszeit alles ziemlich zugewachsen dort

@matsch: hmm also wenns so ausschaut kann ichs auch nich ändern - hab aber in den letzten wochen mit blick auf die deutsche meisterschaft 5kg abgespeckt und dafür versucht mal nen paar muskeln günstig irgendwoher zu bekommen 
der benji gibt ja nix ab - der olle geitzkragen


----------



## Benji (4. Juli 2008)

@till: geiz mein freund, also ich würde was abgeben, aber du willst ja nich ordentlich zahlen, für das gute zeug 

b


----------



## steiltyp (4. Juli 2008)

jo woher denn - bin doch jetzt arm nachdem ich endlich das tollste fahrrad hab 

schreib ma noch den morgigen treffpunkt mit zeit rein, damit ichs nich vergesse - vielleicht will ja noch wer mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (4. Juli 2008)

12uhr papiermühle, aber es wird ordentlich gefahren, es sind gäste da 

b


----------



## Kasebi (4. Juli 2008)

Wie in aller Welt wird man 5Kilo loß???? Ich wär froh wenn ich bis zum EBM am 3.8. noch 2 bis 3 Kg los würde. Ich verschenke sie sogar. Leider  steht dem steht dem ein sehr großes Hinternis im Weg. Meine totale Verfressenheit, gepaart mit Willensschwäche und einer unstillbaren Gier nach Süßem. Also was dagegen tun außer biken, biken, biken?


----------



## schkev (5. Juli 2008)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das ein typischer Hardtail-Marathon is morgen? Danke.
Sieht auf den Bildern alles unspektakulär aus. Gibts denn schöne Anstiege wo ich Zeit gutmachen kann?


----------



## steiltyp (5. Juli 2008)

ob du da zeit gutmachen kannst kann dir von uns keiner sagen 
aber ja es ist ein einfacher sehr schneller kurs - mit einem interessanten trailstück ansonsten breite schnelle wege und lange anstiege mit ordentlich hm...
hoffe das hilft dir


----------



## Benji (5. Juli 2008)

@schkev: also alles sehr einfach morgen, der trail ist ca. 1km lang, mit schiebe- bzw. tragepassage. ansonsten nur breite wege, die man mit ordentlich druck auch schnell fahren kann. die anstiege sind recht gleichmäßig und nicht zu steil, die abfahrten bis auf das trailstück auch.

@cxfahrer: danke, auch für die schönen bilder. war ne nette runde und freut mich, dass es euch in jena gefallen hat.

b


----------



## martn (5. Juli 2008)

wo seit ihr denn gewesen? muss ja ne lustige mischung gewesen sein... teilnehmertechnisch. da wär ich ja zu gerne dabei gewesen.


----------



## Benji (5. Juli 2008)

sind erst zu den sonnenbergen hoch, dann über die b7 rüber, schnecke hoch und zum carl augus runter, dann nebn der b7 zur papiermühle, von dort roten wanderweg bis zum landgrafen, mit zwischending am napoleonstein, dann abstecher zur abfahrt zum nordfriedhof, dann weiter roten wanderweg bis ins rosental, von dort radweg zum erlkönig, dort noch ne kleine "hochschieben-runterfahren" aktion gemacht. dann in die stadt eis essen 

b


----------



## schkev (6. Juli 2008)

Danke. Ich habe mich kurzfristig entschieden doch nicht mitzufahren (Ã¼ber 100km+25â¬GebÃ¼hr), so kann ich noch bissl gezielt trainieren. Die Treppe hat mich wohl auch etwas demotiviert!


----------



## konameester (6. Juli 2008)

...es war vor nicht allzu langer Zeit, da begab sich der konameester Richtung Apolda um dort dem Handballsport zu frönen! Doch das sollte nur der erste Teil sein!
Freitagabend "Sportlerparty" und trotz besseren Wissen aber schwachen Willens beteiligte sich der konameester am fröhlichen Umtrunk.
Zwar ging er rechtzeitig ins Bett und spielte noch Samstag früh 2x Handball aber er wußte zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht, dass sich in der Nacht der Forumsname auf unerklärliche Weise zum KonaBremser veränderte!
Schon im Vorfeld dieses sportlichen Ereignisses nahm er Kontakt zum CX-Fahrer auf, dieser wiederum stellte über geheime Pfade Kontakt zu Benji auf. Und Benji war dann unser Trailmaster.

Treffpunkt pünktlich um 12:00 Uhr an der Papiermühle





Von dort ging es erst einmal Treppen nach oben und mein Puls überschlug sich fast!
Mein Körper wußte nicht was er zuerst tun soll schwitzen oder einfach im Kopf hämmern!





Dieses Bild entstand auf einer der zahlreichen Pausen, die ich der Truppe verschaffte!
Ganz speziellen Dank nochmals an alle, dass Ihr mich nicht im Wald verscharrt habt

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wollte ich mich bestimmt schon 3x ausklinken hab mich dann aber doch entschieden, das Tempo der Truppe nach unten zu ziehen oder zu reißen

Praktisch war die Rad-Tausch-Station mitten im Wald, einfach ne geile Erfindung!
Der Sage nach muß man am dritten Mond des Jahres ein Fahrradteil am Baum vergraben und kann dann Anfang Juli die Ernte einfahren





M.R. dachte ich benötige noch etwas Luft und lies selbige aus seinem Reifen! Danke! Benji sucht nach Teilen die er am Fahrradbaum vergraben kann.





Leider hat der CX-Fahrer vergessen, an welchem Baum er sein Teil vergraben hat und so irrte er wie Hänsel und Gretel durch den Wald!





Alles in allem superschöne Wege die ich sicherlich nochmals nüchtern abfahren werde!
Spezieller Dank nochmals an die Lokals welche viel Geduld mit mir bewiesen haben!
Leider habe ich von dem Eis kein Bild gemacht, da es einfach zu groß und zu lecker war!

Wieder an der Papiermühle angekommen, verliesen mich CX und M.R. und ich lies mich im Biergarten nieder.
Ein Braumeistersteak und zwei große Schorlen brachten mich wieder auf vordermann!

Abends war dann in Apolda Teil zwei der Party aber irgendwie konnte ich nichts trinken

Bis bald vom konameester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (7. Juli 2008)

konameester schrieb:


> ... auf einer der zahlreichen Pausen, die ich der Truppe verschaffte!
> Ganz speziellen Dank nochmals an alle, dass Ihr mich nicht im Wald verscharrt habt



kenn ich 


btw: mal wieder    Gratulation an Benni  Fein gemacht !


----------



## matsch (7. Juli 2008)

Und wo steht denn da das Ergebnis?


----------



## beastly (7. Juli 2008)

das steht da glaub ich noch gar nicht. wollte nur deren *feine* wortwahl aufgreifen. finde die seite überhaupt n bisschen unübersichtlich. aber egal. 
für das "ergebnis" hab ich im "biker-aus-leipzig"-thread spioniert.

und wie was gab denn das wochenende in jena so an erlebnissen und ergebnissen her?


----------



## geniusrc10 (8. Juli 2008)

@ benji:
haste ne neue bestzeit aufgestellt?

@ benji und matsch:
was ist aus euren forschungsergebnissen vom 24 h rennen in chemnitz rausgekommen? habt ihr völlig falsch trainiert und hättet auch den ersten machen können oder was?

wer ist der typ der beim jena marathon mit dem mofa führungsfahrzeug gemacht hat? hatte ne graue gorejacke an und sprach mich mit namen an, aber ich weiß nicht, wer er war. peinlich. kann mir jemand helfen?

gruß benno


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Juli 2008)

geniusrc10 schrieb:


> wer ist der typ der beim jena marathon mit dem mofa führungsfahrzeug gemacht hat? hatte ne graue gorejacke an und sprach mich mit namen an, aber ich weiß nicht, wer er war. peinlich. kann mir jemand helfen?



So etwas kommt noch besser, wenn die Mopppppedfahrer noch einen Vollhelm mit dunkler Brille aufhaben ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Benno, mach dir nix draus, so etwas passiert jedem mal im Leben.


----------



## matsch (8. Juli 2008)

Benno der Typ auf der Karre war der Sven aus dem Radladen.  Wo er noch weniger Bauch hatte ist er auch mal ganz gut Rad gefahren... 

Die Ergebnisse hat der Benji noch nicht bekommen. Er soll auch nochmal zu nen Stufentest nach Chemnitz. Dann wissen wir was der Benji druff hat....
Aber das er was drauf hat hat er am WE gezeigt. War 4 Sek. schneller als das Jahr zuvor. Ob Konkurrenz da war muss er selber mal erzählen. Ist wohl gerade auf Wohnungssuche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeflizer (9. Juli 2008)

heute ist 17 Uhr ne Tour geplant
Treffpunkt: Rad'n Roll 

vllt. haben ja noch ein paar lust mit zu fahren

Cubeflizer


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Juli 2008)

Cubeflizer schrieb:


> heute ist 17 Uhr ne Tour geplant
> Treffpunkt: Rad'n Roll
> 
> vllt. haben ja noch ein paar lust mit zu fahren
> ...



verdammt ich würd gern ma wieder nicht allein fahrn aber da schreib ich klausur...
wann is wieder eine geplant??
gruß alex


----------



## matsch (9. Juli 2008)

Ich würde mitkommen. Muss aber Richtung Stadtroda fahren... (Blumen gießen  Aber wenn das für euch ok wäre? Schaffe vielleicht die 17Uhr nicht ganz.Dann einfach mal kurz warten

Ach ja: Auch nur wenn das Wetter passt!


----------



## Falko1_de (15. Juli 2008)

neue trainingsmethode - nicht ganz billig, afür gibts den hubschrauber zur erzeugung des gegenwindes in passender tmfarbe


----------



## matsch (16. Juli 2008)

Für die DM ist euch nichts zu teuer... Till dir gute Besserung!


----------



## geniusrc10 (18. Juli 2008)

komme nicht nach weidathal. gestern auf der heimfahrt bei 30 km/h überschlagen. schultereckgelenk geprell und übelst abgeschürft. das rechte, welches 2001 schon mal gesprengt war. tut zu doll weh.
gruß


----------



## matsch (18. Juli 2008)

och benno was machst den du für dinger.... ne katze überfahren???
na dann dir gute besserung und hoffentlich ist nichts richtig kaputt.


----------



## Benji (18. Juli 2008)

man man man, benno, wie alt bist du jetz??? mach doch nich so ein quatsch....

na dann mal gute besserung...

b


----------



## martn (18. Juli 2008)

autschn... gute besserung.
aber fährt etwa jemand anderes von euch pappenheimern nach weidenthal? konkurenz in der solowertung?


----------



## matsch (18. Juli 2008)

weidenthal??? Weidatal ist am Wochenende und MArtn da fährt man immer Solo ;-) Nix da mit Schlaflos und so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schkev (18. Juli 2008)

Ich würde unter fairen Umständen mitfahren. Singlespeed auch gern. Allerdings glaubt immer noch jeder meiner hätte nen Hilfsmotor!

Ich fahre allerdings nicht mit, weil: -unfaire Altersklasse-("neinteilung"),-extrem hohe Startgebühren,-kaum Gegenleistungen (keine Bikewäsche incl.,...., -Zeitmesssystem finde ich nicht akzeptabel

voriges Jahr gabs so ein Gedrängel, dass ich betteln musste unterwegs überhaupt mal gewertet zu werden. Die haben dann noch paar Leute dran genommen, die erst weit nach mir ankamen, nachdem ich schon ca 15sekunden gewartet hatte. Ich hab schon ne email geschrieben.
Wer sich dennoch daran nicht stört, dem wünsche ich viel Erfolg und lasst euch den Spass nicht verderben!


----------



## matsch (18. Juli 2008)

Du musst einfach schneller fahren..... vorn drängelt keiner ;-)


----------



## Benji (18. Juli 2008)

unterwegs war zeitnahme??? aha, hab ich dann wohl nich mitbekommen. ich fand zumindest die strecke super, dieses jahr kann ich leider nicht fahren.

allen die fahren viel spaß und erfolg.

b


----------



## martn (18. Juli 2008)

ach weidathal... das liest sich ja voll ähnlich, ^^


----------



## Benji (19. Juli 2008)

ohne h, weidatal, einfach http://www.weidatal-bike.de/

is bei zeulenroda.

b


----------



## matsch (20. Juli 2008)

So hier mal die Weidatalstory:

Bin leider gleich nach ein paar km zu Sturz gekommen, da so ein Typ meinte, er müsse der Pfütze ausweichen und hat sich dabei auf meine Lenker gesetzt. Naja nicht viel passiert ausser Kratzer an der Karre.... und dass ich ganz Hinten war :-( 
Naja der nächste tolle Moment war auf so einem Holzsteg wo es mich schön gehauen hat. War dann schon der Aufgabe nah... hab dann aber wieder nen Rhythmus gefunden. Die Schürfwunden haben noch nicht so stark geschmerzt.  Anschließend hat sich meine Gruppe verfahren, so dass wir an so einer Strasse standen und dumm schauten....
Dann ne große Holzbrücke ... und wieder sind drei Fahrer vor mir gestürzt. Warum konnen die da keine alten Teppiche hinlegen??  Naja bin dann doch noch die zweite Runde angegangen und es lief ganz gut. Hatte zum Schluss wieder gut Druck und bin nun noch auf Platz 9 gefahren. War jedoch noch nie der Aufgabe so nah. Nach dem 2 Sturz hab ich auch erstmal 4 Minuten gebraucht um mich wieder zu sammeln. War kein schöner Renntag. Jetzt schnell vergessen!


----------



## schkev (20. Juli 2008)

Na, Platz 9 is doch gut. Glückwunsch!Noch besser wäre´s mit ner AK-Einteilung!
War der Typ der dir gleich nach Start reingefahren is mit nem billigen blauen Bike unterwegs? Hardtail mit Y-Rahmen? So einer hat mich in einer sehr ähnlichen Situation voriges Jahr erwischt.

Mit der Brücke find ich Ok, hab da schon ganz andere gesehen. Das gehört zum Einschätzungsvermögen eines Mountainbikers. 
An der Straße, die du wohl meinst gings´n Stück links hoch wieder in den Wald rein. Die durften da nur nichts sperren!


----------



## matsch (21. Juli 2008)

Ja mit einer AK-Wertung sieht es immer besser aus. Da ist es Platz 4 aber warum soll man das Ergebnis schönigen ;-)

Bei den Brücken sehe ich das etwas anders. Ein Veranstalter sollte solche Sachen absichern, so dass sich die Fahrer möglichst wenig verletzen. Die Verantwortung sollte da sein. Es ist schließlich Hobbiesport! Und nasses Holz kann nunmal keiner wirklich kontrollieren.


----------



## mtb-christian (21. Juli 2008)

Meine Fresse, da hab ich gedacht ich hätte gestern Pech gehabt. Ist ja echt der Wahnsinn was bei dir alles schief gelaufen ist. Und dafür warst du ja noch richtig gut dabei. Wie hastn das auf den Holzstegen hinbekommen, die waren doch trocken, oder? Ich hatte nur schiss vor der breiten Holzbrücke, da hat es mich ja im vorigen Jahr schon gelegt und die sah wieder gut schmierig aus. Dieses Jahr hab ich immer erst schön nach der Brücke gebremst und bin dafür nicht ganz optimal in die nächste Kurve gekommen. Aber war wohl besser so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (21. Juli 2008)

Naja der zweite Steg war bei mir in der ersten Runde noch ein wenig nass. Hat zumindest für meine Reifen gereicht...leider.
Ich hab dich in dem Streckenteil auch flicken sehen. Kann das sein?


----------



## mtb-christian (21. Juli 2008)

Hast du richtig gesehen, mir hats auf einen Schlag die Luft aus den Hinterreifen gezogen. Hab dann nen Ersatzschlauch in die Milchpampe reingehauen, natürlich die Patrone verschossen, und erstmal fleisig gepumpt. Als ich den Reifen einigermaßen auf Druck hatte, hab ich zwei Risse im Mantel entdeckt wo schon der Schlauch leicht rauskam. Hab da das Rennen eigentlich abgehakt weil es nicht so aussah als ob das noch 90 Km halten würde. Zumal ein 2 cm Riss auf der Lauffläche war. Hab dann den Schlauch nochmal rausgeholt und zwei Flicken auf den Mantel gehauen. Weil mir dann keiner nen idiotensicheren kurzen weg zurück zu Start/Ziel erklären konnte, bin ich die Runde zu Ende gefahren. Und als der Reifen bis Start/Ziel schonmal gehalten hat, bin ich doch noch durchgefahren und konnte noch Schadensbegrenzung betreiben. War halt dumm von mir das ich das Rennen so schnell aufgegeben hatte. Aber wenn ich mir das Hinterrad anschaue, wo neben den Flicken immernoch ein Stück von nen haudünnen Supersonic Schlauch rausquillt, kann ich immernoch nicht nachvollziehen wie das gehalten hat.


----------



## geniusrc10 (22. Juli 2008)

hier aus suhl haben auch zwei mann auf der nase gelegen. einer an ner brücke. die ganze tapete aufgerissen und helm im arsch.
der andere wurde abgedrängt und auf nen baumstumpf zugedrängt, so daß er ne rolle vorwärts machte.
und der micha von ttt aus jena liegt im krankenhaus wegen knie kapuut.
hat sich ja mal voll gelohnt.
nur gut daß ich nich dabei war. strecke fanden aber alle toll. ich finde auch das holzbrücken besser gesichert werden müssen. lag letztes jahr auch auf der nase, weil vor mir einer meinte auf der brücke bremsen zu müssen und um ihn nicht zu überfahren hab ich mich halt auch lang gemacht.
na da


----------



## matsch (22. Juli 2008)

Ja hab es auch gehört, dass der Micha böse gefallen ist. Was ist mit dem Knie? Richtig kaputt oder fehlt nur Tapete? 
Sein Carbon Rahmen ist wohl auch Schrott. So einer hier aus Jena konnte es nicht mehr erbremsen und ist drüber... Wahr wohl ne Beule drin.


----------



## Benji (22. Juli 2008)

ich hab den micha schonmal übers studi angeschrieben, aber keene antwort. im kh gibts doch auch wlan, ich hab das damals sehr intensiv genutzt 

b


----------



## Cubeflizer (22. Juli 2008)

Micha hatte doch eigentlich nen >Alu Lappiere ???
oder habe ich da mal wieder was verpasst 

Aber wenn ich das so höre kann ich ja froh sein das ich nicht mit fahren konnte ....

Cubeflizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (22. Juli 2008)

micha(el) rothe 

b


----------



## steiltyp (22. Juli 2008)

mensch da könnte man ja denken ihr habt nix besseres zutun als euch zu kugeln in jeglichen lebenslagen 
wärt ihr mal alle zur dm gekommen - die downhills waren wieder gut schwierig aber fahrbar und spaßig und wetter hat auch gehalten - ich war nach der krankheit leider nich soo fit - hat mehr oder weniger nur bis zur hälfte gereicht, aber was solls im ersten u23 jahr 

also xc-race an die front und nich immer dieses hobby-marathon-kamikaze


----------



## Cubeflizer (22. Juli 2008)

asso 
dann bitte ioch um endschuldigung :-D

Cubeflizer


----------



## Falko1_de (23. Juli 2008)

geniusrc10 schrieb:


> komme nicht nach weidathal. gestern auf der heimfahrt bei 30 km/h überschlagen. schultereckgelenk geprell und übelst abgeschürft. das rechte, welches 2001 schon mal gesprengt war. tut zu doll weh.
> gruß


besser dich, benn
mein ex-titel acg-sprenger kannst haben, ich bin jetzt hb-checker, weniger schmerzhaft, mehr scherzhaft.
hast mit er truppe geübt? http://www.youtube.com/v/ZNwmpLPhoHw&rel=1


----------



## Benji (24. Juli 2008)

so. zurück vom rennsteig. die komplettbefahrung hat super geklappt, keine pannen, nur dicke beine und immer schön stoff. am ende waren es 176km in 7:47h reine fahrzeit, gesamtzeit was bei 9h. ich bin tierisch platt und denke das man sowas nicht so oft nochmal haben muss.
war aber auf jeden fall ein wunderschöner abschied für mich von thüringen. wie einige wissen verziehe ich mich erstmal nach heidelberg. radfahren kann man da sicher auch recht gut, ich werd euch auf dem laufenden halten.

tschüssi, machts gut. 

b

p.s. danke matsch


----------



## beastly (24. Juli 2008)

Benji schrieb:


> war aber auf jeden fall ein wunderschöner abschied für mich von thüringen. wie einige wissen verziehe ich mich erstmal nach heidelberg.



haltet ihn auf!!

nein, also falls wir uns morgen nicht nochmal sehen: alles liebe, weiter viel spaß beim durch-die-landschaft-düsen  -hoffentlich dennoch auch irgendwann mal wieder zusammen... adel(sberg) verpflichtet (spätestens)


----------



## steiltyp (24. Juli 2008)

mensch da hätt ich dir doch auch noch was (irgendwohin  ) gravieren können 

aber ich denk du besuchst uns mal oder andersrum bzw. denk ich wirst du um einen besuch kaum herumkommen wenn ich dann ab oktober in innsbruck studiere (wonach es jetzt sehr aussieht) zu freeriden und dann auch im schnee


----------



## matsch (25. Juli 2008)

ja es war wirklich schön und es brummt mit der arsch.... so ich muss inb den urlaub


----------



## martn (25. Juli 2008)

unter acht stunden...  ihr habt doch einen an der waffel! respekt.
ich werd den rennsteig wohl in zwei wochen auch nochmal unter die stollen nehmen... aber nich auf zeit (ok bisschen schon, diesmal will ichnich wieder den zug verpassen).


benni, wenn du in heidelberg rumhängst, schreit das nur danach, dass du bei sis vorbeikommst, da kannste bequem mit der s-bahn hingondeln.
danach bin ich noch bis donnerstag bei meinem fatter in michelstadt im odenwald, das is auch nich weit. vllt können wir uns mal auf ne feierabendrunde treffen... ich kenn sogar mindestens einen biker aus heidelberg.


----------



## Benji (25. Juli 2008)

sis is geplant, hab schon mit steffen gesprochen...

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (25. Juli 2008)

team, solo oder nur zuschauer/bierreicher?


----------



## Benji (25. Juli 2008)

mal sehn was die laune sagt....

b


----------



## geniusrc10 (26. Juli 2008)

so benji, hab dich beim ohratallauf beerbt, weil sich rolf die kette eingeklemmt hat. strecke war länger. 18,5 km. 38 min.
renndepesche folgt.
nur gut daß ich nicht mit euch den rennsteig abgefahren bin.
haste ne schöne abschiedsparty gehabt?
grüße


----------



## Kasebi (28. Juli 2008)

Da ich gestern wie so oft in und um Jena unterwegs war stelle ich mal meinen Tourenbericht hier rein und hoffe auf gnÃ¤dige Aufnahme. Zu Hause in DroyÃig, da wo "normale" Menschen noch schlafen starte ich. Sonntag frÃ¼h, 7:00 Uhr. Um mÃ¶glichst schnell in Jena zu sein hab ich bis Eisenberg LandstraÃe und ab da auch Wirtschaftswege benutzt. Ab Trotz bin ich dann bis hinter BÃ¼rgel die ehemalige Bahntrasse gefahren. Weiter ging es dann nach ThalbÃ¼rgel. Hier hatte ich mein erstes Hindernis zu Ã¼berwinden. Die feierten wohl ein Fest und hatten schon Ã¼berall Kassen 
(4,50 â¬) aufgestellt. Zum GlÃ¼ck war noch niemand da, so dass ich die Absperrgitter umfahren konnte. Weiter ging es auf dem ThÃ¼ringenweg bis Lucka. FrÃ¼her ein schÃ¶n zu fahrender Feld und Wiesenweg, heute ein potthÃ¤Ãliches Asphaltband in der Natur. Weiter ging es immer den ThÃ¼ringenweg Richtung Fugplatz SchÃ¶ngleina, Luftschiff und weiter zum Steinkreuz. Mittlerweile war es schon richtig warm. Die Mittlere kam bei den Leuten die schon unterwegs waren nicht in frage. Warum nicht mal die Obere benutzen. Erst ein StÃ¼ck Feldweg, entpuppte sie sich dann als super Trail. Wow! Das lies sich fahren. Und immer wieder mal einen herrlichen Blick auf die Stadt. Toll auch der Blick auf den Landgrafen. Sozusagen von oben, eine neue Perspektive. Und noch etwas war angenehm. Keine Menschenseele bis zum FÃ¼rstenbrunnen. Am FÃ¼rstenbrunnen der erste Biker. Mit einem freundlichen "Auf Gehts" zog er den Berg hoch. Und noch ehe ich auch nur die Rechtskurve erreicht hatte war er weg.
Ich bin dann weiter der blauen und gelben Ausschilderung Richtung Rabis gefolgt. Kurz bevor der Weg auf das letzte StÃ¼ck der Mittleren Horizontale traf war ein extremes SteilstÃ¼ck bergab zu bewÃ¤ltigen. Schieben war angesagt. Endlich unten auf der StraÃe traf ich auf Hindernis 2. Ein Weidedraht versperrte mir den Weg. Also Bike drÃ¼berheben und selbst unten durch kriechen. Der Weg Ã¼ber die Wiese verlangte SlalomkÃ¼nste. Man muÃte jede Menge grÃ¼ne Tretminen umkurven. Und weiter ging es zur A4, unter ihr hindurch nach ZÃ¶llnitz. Zwischen ZÃ¶llnitz und Maua galt es flinke Hufe zu machen. Runter vom Asphalt. Aber auch das Leutratal bot nicht wirklich Abwechslung. Und wo fÃ¼hrt dieser Abzweig hin? Gerade Wegs unter der A4 hindurch, endete die Fahrspur auf einer Wiese. Hinter der Wiese wieder in den Wald wurde aus dem Weg ein schmaler Trail der dann plÃ¶tzlich, unfahrbar, steil den Hang hoch zog. Weiter oben ging es dann wieder Ã¼ber einen schÃ¶nen Trail direkt zum Naturfreundehaus. Dort war Mittag angesagt. Trocken BrÃ¶tchen und kalte Wiener. Dazu lauwarmes Mineralwasser. Nicht gerade Bike gerecht. Aber es macht satt. Der weitere Weg Ã¼ber PÃ¶sen, MÃ¼hle Bucha, Fuchsbau, Richtung Cospoth dÃ¼rfte jedem Lokal bekannt sein. Von Cospoth bin ich dann nach Ammerbach abgefahren. Tolle Abfahrt. Aber es ging ganz schÃ¶n in die Arme. Ich werde wohl langsam doch zu alt fÃ¼rs Hardtail.
In Ammerbach hatte ich noch keine Lust auf eine weitere Rast. Bis zur PapiermÃ¼hle mÃ¼Ãte die Kraft noch reichen. Leider hab ich die Rechnung ohne den Wirt gemacht. Was ich zu Gesicht bekam sollte ein Weg sein. Da muÃte ich hoch. Fahren? Nie! Schieben! Sicher im ausgeruten Zustand machbar. Aber nicht Heute und bei dieser Gluthitze. Und selbst schieben war eine mÃ¶rderiche Angelegenheit. Der Boden gab die Hitze voll zurÃ¼ck. Kurz vor dem Schottplatz das dritte und letzte Hindernis. Wasserleitungsbau. Und da muÃte ich lang. Vom Schottplatz dann ganz schnell zur PapiermÃ¼hle. Mein EntschluÃ stand fest. Abbruch der Tour und auf dem kÃ¼rzesten Weg nach Hause. Rast im Biergarten. Endlich! Eine halbe Stunde und zwei groÃe GlÃ¤ser Apfelschorle spÃ¤ter war von der Aufgabestimmung nichts mehr da. Und wieder ging es AufwÃ¤rts nach Cospeda. Und wieder zog ein Biker an mir vorbei mit einer Trittfrequenz, die ich Heute kaum noch im Flachen schaffen wÃ¼rde. Irgendwo auf halber? HÃ¶he gings dann rechts in den Wald. Zum GlÃ¼ck nicht mehr so steil. Es ging dann Ã¼ber Landgraf, Burschenplatz auf altbekannten Wegen nach ZwÃ¤tzen. Jetzt war es soweit. Es reichte. Ich laÃ das mal als Umrundung gelten. Auch ohne Hufeisen und Jenzig. Nur noch nach Hause. Ãber Kunitz die LandstraÃe nach Golmsdorf. Dort noch eine Apfelschorle getankt und Ã¼ber Graitschen, BÃ¼rgel, Trotz und Eisenberg zurÃ¼ck in die Heimat. Es waren 146,5 Km und ca 1700 Hm. Insgesamt war ich knapp 12h unterwegs. Gegessen hab ich bis auf Mittag nichts, getrunken dafÃ¼r um so mehr: 4l Mineralwasser, 0,5l IsogetrÃ¤nk und 1,5l Apfelschorle. Alles in allem ein groÃartiger Biketag. Wenn ich jetzt noch Ahnung hÃ¤tte wie das funktioniert, wÃ¼rde ich das HAC4 HÃ¶henprofil meiner Tour hier reinstellen.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juli 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Da ich gestern wie so oft in und um Jena unterwegs war stelle ich mal meinen Tourenbericht hier rein und hoffe auf gnädige Aufnahme. Zu Hause in Droyßig, da wo "normale" Menschen noch schlafen starte ich. Sonntag früh, 7:00 Uhr. Um möglichst schnell in Jena zu sein hab ich bis Eisenberg Landstraße und ab da auch Wirtschaftswege benutzt...


Respekt Kasebi, bei dieser Hitze, aber nicht übertreiben, sondern Gesund bleiben.
Bin heute Richtung Tautenburger Wald unterwegs.


----------



## Benji (31. Juli 2008)

@benno: super, du alter fuchs, schön den rolf abgezogen. hab schon gehöt das die strecke länger werden sollte, gut das ich ne ordentliche ausrede hatte, euch hätte ich am berg sicher nicht halten können. Rennsteig war richtig geil.

b


----------



## matsch (5. August 2008)

@benno: hatte der rolf nicht schon bei der madeast so ein problem? sollte mal in einen anständigen radladen gehen und die schaltung einstellen 

rennsteig war schon gut. der benji hat 90% der strecke vorn druck gemacht und ich wie nen dackel hinterher....


----------



## Kasebi (5. August 2008)

Der Max Tschirpke hat fürs Rad n Roll Team beim EBM in Seiffen eine sehr gute Plazierung erreicht. Auf der 40Km Strecke ist er Elfter der Gesamtwertung und Vierter bei den Junioren geworden. Ich denk das ist Anerkennung und Beifall wert. Ich selbst hab die 70Km er- und überlebt. Zeit? Wir schweigen lieber.


----------



## Cubeflizer (5. August 2008)

@kasebi
danke das du das für mich reingeschrieben hast??
bin ich wirklich 4. in meiner AK geworden
ich weiß was von nem 5. Platz ...
(habe grade noch mal nachgeschaut bin wirklich "nur" 5. in meiner AK)

war nen schönes Rennen
kannte Seiffen bis jetzt nur nass,
aber wenn es trocken ist machst mir dann doch etwas mehr spaß ;-)

Cubeflizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (5. August 2008)

Den 4. hat mir dein Vater auf arbeit genannt. Aber Egal ob 4. oder5. oder ich 441. Wir sind an unsere Grenzen gegangen,haben unser bestes gegeben. Oder haben es zumindest versucht. und das ist mehr als die meißten zu leisten bereit sind.Wenn Seiffen richtig trocken ist, so wie letztes Jahr , dann ist der Kurs richtig schnell. Und wie gesagt Max vor deiner Leistung ziehe ich den Hut. Übrigens ich bin im Rennen die Kniffligen Stellen alle gefahren.Und nicht wie am Sonnabend auf dem Hosenboden runter.


----------



## Falko1_de (6. August 2008)

*SID race 2003 vs. SID team 2009 * - max jetzt noch maximaler.
gestern hat er gezeigt, was seine neue gabel alles kann.





wir sehn jetzt von der flotten fahrt durchs rnengebüsch aus wie indianer im kriegszustand, spass gemacht hats wie wildsau. obere horizontale, mit till als führer, soll mer keen gelangweilten blick in die landschaft riskieren - ich hab übrigens ooch ne sid (2005).


----------



## Cubeflizer (6. August 2008)

Uns fehlt jetzt eigentlich noch jemand mit einer Ur-Sid
also von 98 oder so ... 

aber ich hab gestern trotz meiner neuen tollen Gabel noch das Rennen von Seiffen in den Beinen gespürt    (und das nciht nur weil der Steiltyp das Tempo vorgegeben hatte ;-) ) 

Cubeflizer


----------



## matsch (8. August 2008)

Fahre ja Sonntag nach Erfurt. Falls jemand mit will.... einfach mal ne Nachricht schreiben.


----------



## Benji (8. August 2008)

viel spaß und erfolg wünsche ich...

b


----------



## steiltyp (8. August 2008)

jo ich wünsch auch viel spaß - und kugel dich nich wieder so viel im matsch - ich bin ja wieder in hessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (8. August 2008)

matsch schrieb:


> Fahre ja Sonntag nach Erfurt. Falls jemand mit will.... einfach mal ne Nachricht schreiben.



mmh... *überleg* wann genau?


----------



## matsch (8. August 2008)

Naja 10 Uhr ist der Start und da sollte man doch so ne Stunde zuvor schon da sein.... wegen der Sicherheitskontrollen.


----------



## beastly (8. August 2008)

nun, das wäre zeitlich kein problem... also wenn du noch zwei plätze frei hast würden stefan und ich  mitkommen.  würde(n) aber dann die rolle der schaulustigen einnehmen, da die räder in chemnitz sind. also wenn sonst niemand mitmöchte, der sportliche ambitonen hat als dir-zujubeln-und-die-wasserflasche-reichen-und-fotos-machen  und du noch platz hast: mail... oder so
in jedem fall viel erfolg!


----------



## matsch (8. August 2008)

Zwei Plätze hätte ich auch. Könnt ja dann vom Stadion auch mit dem Bus (hatten die jedes JAhr) zum Riechheimer Berg fahren. Da kommen ja die Fahrer alle mal drüber.....

Ich schreibe morgen nochmal ne Mail, wegen der Zeiten....


----------



## beastly (8. August 2008)

gebongt  freuen uns


----------



## matsch (10. August 2008)

So das war ein Ding heute... Wenn ich so durch die Ergebnisliste blätter hab ich wieder nen 
Aber die Strecke ist einfach immernoch zu flach.....

Ein paar Bilder:





















http://picasaweb.google.de/Matscher81/ErfurtMTB


----------



## Falko1_de (11. August 2008)

mit raps- und wind-energie grad vom hessencup zurück, wie's ging erfahrt ihr wie immer mit neuesten vie- und bildnews auf tills dastier.seime.com


----------



## Benji (11. August 2008)

herzlichen glückwunsch matsch, altes drückschwein.....

b


----------



## steiltyp (11. August 2008)

hey die meißten von euch kennen ja mein simplon schon und falkos felt ja sowieso
jedenfalls sind die beide geklaut worden - sorry is eig. spam in diesem forum, aber ich würd euch einfach bitten, in der umgebung und mal bei ebay die augen offen zu halten - vielen dank schonmal ... 
nochmal ne ansicht





http://lh6.ggpht.com/f.seime/SINSz8k7lLI/AAAAAAAADT8/Jhdo4_luufo/DSCI3390.JPG
und teileliste findet ihr hier http://seime.de/dastier/weblog/?page_id=20
das andere sieht so aus




bzw. etwas älter http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/19969/IMGP1797.JPG

wenn ich noch bessere bilder finde poste ich noch was - dankedanke


----------



## Falko1_de (12. August 2008)

ja so wars, bekanntlich expandiert das universum, aber wohin ausgerechnet jene materie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (12. August 2008)

Das ist echt bitter! Falko du brauchst doch ehh mal ein neues Pferd um nächstes Jahr Senioren XX aufzumöbeln. 
Ist aber echt ne richtig dicke Sauerei. Werden sicher in Teilen irgendwo verkloppt.


----------



## steiltyp (12. August 2008)

hach wenn ich mir die bilder so anschaue bin ich mir immer wieder sicher - das WAR mein bike für die ewigkeit


----------



## steiltyp (13. August 2008)

nugut dann trotz allem wieder zum thema - wetter is ja wieder gut hat denn da jemand lust auf ne längere ruhige tour mitzukommen? (bin noch ein wenig angeschlagen - deswegen sicher ruhig)
denke, dass ich so 17:30 starte


----------



## Benji (13. August 2008)

man, was isn bei euch los, geklaut, ich fasse es nicht, so ne sauerei...

b


----------



## Cubeflizer (13. August 2008)

Es ist zur Zeit extrem Schlimm irgendwie, das Rad von Phil wurde auch am montag geklaut ...

bei der Tour heute wäre ich aber auch dabei

Grüße
Cubeflizer


----------



## matsch (13. August 2008)

Und wo wurde das mitgenommen? Aus nem Keller?


----------



## Falko1_de (13. August 2008)

Benji schrieb:


> man, was isn bei euch los, geklaut, ich fasse es nicht, so ne sauerei...
> 
> b


na du bist ja ooch wech, nich geklaut, aber ebenso fern wie unsere schätze. wie gehts denn ":daumenrben". beine schon benutzt und eindruck gemacht?

wegen der diebstähle: sollten wir vielleicht private ermittlungen erwägen?
was sagt phil? hat er irgendwelche anhaltspunkte? vor 3 wochen hingen im damenviertel zettel zu nem gestohlenen cube. bin noch dabei, herauszufinden, wie die geschichte weiter ging.


----------



## martn (14. August 2008)

autschn, das is bitter, kommt die versicherung wenigstens dafür auf?
wurden die ausm keller geklaut? sollte man vllt den horst mal warnen? dem siene räder sind ja quasi unwiederbringlicher goldstaub... staub, was sag ich... barren!


benni und matsch, ich muss nochma nachhaken. ich bin letzten samstach mit clemens (der andere langhaarige, der weihnachten immer mit gefahren is) den rennsteig nochma gefahren und wir waren von der reinen fahrzeit (und auch gesamtzeit) zwar grob 40minuten schneller, als ich mit michi vor zwei jahren, aber mit 12 stunden fahrzeit immernoch weit entfernt von eurer zeit. seid ihr wirklich durchgehend den echten rennsteig gefahren, auch wenn parallel die autobahn langlief? ich kann mir das nichma vorstellen, wie und wo man da vier stunden (?) rausholen soll... ihr seid doch gedopt! ^^


----------



## KommissarZufall (14. August 2008)

an dieser stelle benutze ich gerne einen meiner lieblingssprüche, martn:

vor mir nur gedopte, hinter mir nur flaschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (14. August 2008)

ich stand in neustadt im edeka (oder was das da is) echt kurz vorm schnapsregal... gott was ham mir schon da alle knochen wehgetan... hab mir dann doch nur ein malzbier geholt... soviel zu doping und flaschen.


----------



## Benji (15. August 2008)

also hundertprozent original war es definitv nicht, aber meist is das auch so sehr schwierig das man dann mehr mit schauen zubringt als zu fahren, und uns ging es eher ums fahren. aber ich denke wir sind so viel wie uns doch möglich war und uns vernünftig erschien original gefahren.

b


----------



## Falko1_de (16. August 2008)




----------



## matsch (16. August 2008)

Till baut wieder? Das nächste RAd wird fertig ???


----------



## steiltyp (16. August 2008)

sauerei hier - erst wird gespannt und dann auchnoch alles verdreht nenene
also erstmal hab ich gemerkt, dass ich die übrigen naben und speichen schlecht einzeln verkloppen kann - also einspeichen ... nagut dann wird sich zeigen ob ich es selbst verwende


----------



## steiltyp (16. August 2008)

hey sorry für doppelpost und offtopic aber es gibt neues - wir haben heute zufällig die noch vom fahrradträger fehlenden befestigungsteile gefunden - die zusammen mit den bikes aus dem parkhaus verschwunden sind ... und zwar am kriegerdenkmal unterhalb des napoleonsteins im gebüsch

gut damit es das forum nich zusehr zerstört als tourentip  es wäre ganz toll, wenn ihr zukünftige touren einfach im gebiet jägerberg-cospeda-westviertel-landgrafen unternehmt - vielleicht ergibt sich noch ein zufall, so helfen wir dem zummindest etwas auf die sprünge 

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (17. August 2008)

will jemand mit? morgen 17:30 spittel - sooo schönes wetter


----------



## matsch (19. August 2008)

So ich hab gerade bei Olympia gewonnen! Was ein Spaß.


----------



## geniusrc10 (19. August 2008)

versteh ich nich?


----------



## geniusrc10 (19. August 2008)

jetzt wo ich nachrichten gehört habe und dein name fiehl, weiß ich bescheid. schön, daß du jetzt gewichtheben machst. da kannst du mir nicht mehr vor der nase rumfahren.


----------



## Falko1_de (19. August 2008)

3000





Eier:HoheProteinqualitÃ¤t
asEihatdiehchsteProtein-qualitÃ¤t,dieeineinzelnesLebensmittelerreichenkannâdennesliefertdemKÃ¶rperessenzielleAminosÃ¤urenineinemÃ¤hnlichenMengenverhÃ¤ltniswieimKÃ¶r-pereiweiÃdesMenschen.DazukommenwertvolleMineralienundSpurenelementewieKal-zium,Phosphor,Magnesium,KaliumundNatrium.AuÃer-demEisen,Kupfer,Mangan,Zink,FluorundJod.GanzzuschweigenvondenVitaminenderB-Gruppe,A,D,EundK.
Aus:LustaufsLand,MÃ¤rz2008

mannomann Beitrag 3000, dass ich das noch erleben darf


----------



## geniusrc10 (20. August 2008)

bin heut abend in jena zur kulturarena "the notwist". 20.00 uhr hab noch ne karte übrig, weil jemand abgesprungen ist.  hat mal 18,- eur gekostet.
falls jemand will, bitte melden.
grüße


----------



## steiltyp (20. August 2008)

jo wenn ichs schaffe bin ich da - aber kannst die karte auch ruhig an wen anders weitergeben - dann werde ich wieder stellung auf der kostenlosen mauer beziehen


----------



## Falko1_de (21. August 2008)

wie - abgesprungen? nerven verloren? oder hast du ihn etwa ... ? klar, so ne karte hält das aus


----------



## Falko1_de (26. August 2008)

ie empfehlung: fahrt mal zur Lbdeburg (ham die im mittelalter holzantennen montiert?)


----------



## matsch (27. August 2008)

Was man im Netz so findet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (28. August 2008)

is ja ein geiles foto.
wegen greifenstein kümmer ich mich und meld mich. is ja noch bis 02.09. zeit mit der anmeldung.


----------



## Benji (28. August 2008)

sehr geil matsch, du alter schnüffler ;-)

ich wollt nochmal an odenwald erinnern, die anmledung is noch bis 10.9. offen, gepennt werden könnte bei mir, ein kollege aus der heimat hat sich schon angekündigt.

bei mir is sonst alles soweit okay, die wege lerne ich grad kennen, und es gibt echt viele direkt vor der haustür...

b


----------



## Falko1_de (28. August 2008)

hey matsch, as ist auch'n schnes


----------



## geniusrc10 (29. August 2008)

hey matsch
bei mtb-erfurt.de im gästebuch ist ein link zu ner homepage von mathias pohl und da ist auch ein schönes bild von dir.


----------



## matsch (29. August 2008)

Ja danke, hab ich schon gesehen. Aber warum hab ich den Mund auf


----------



## steiltyp (29. August 2008)

matsch ich glaube du gähnst grad - die strecke in erfurt is eben nich so der brüller


----------



## beastly (30. August 2008)

steiltyp schrieb:


> matsch ich glaube du gähnst grad - die strecke in erfurt is eben nich so der brüller



offenbar scheints ihm aber dann hier (rabenstein) auch nicht besser ergangen zu sein


----------



## matsch (30. August 2008)

Und der Benji wie er den schweren Singlespeeder buckelt:


----------



## Benji (31. August 2008)

sehr geil, wo hastn das her????

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (31. August 2008)

war bei den eingangradlern zu finden unter "schlaflosimsattel"


----------



## geniusrc10 (1. September 2008)

@falko
schick mir mal bitte den link zu deinen picasa alben.
danke


----------



## Dailies (2. September 2008)

Sorry, wenn ich mich hier jetzt so einmische, konnte aber nich die ganzen seiten durchsehen..

Werde bald nach Jena ziehen, anscheinend kann man da sehr schön biken.

Gibt es auch Freeride oder DH-Strecken ?

Bin allerdings auch für CC zu haben, welche Karte lohnt sich mal für den Einstieg zu holen, oder welche Routen sind empfehlenswert?

Viele Grüsse


----------



## steiltyp (2. September 2008)

freeride und downhill gibts natürlich auch - schön steil mit vielen naturstufen drin - allerdings eben keine besonders langen sachen - so viel hang isses eben doch nich 
an einigen ecken werden auch schöne parks gebastelt - aber nur inoffiziell

als karte hat mir damals sone luftbildaufnahme mit markierten wegen sehr geholfen - da kann man sich noch besser orientieren im wald
streckenempfehlung is immer die hori - allerdings zu zeiten wo wenig wanderer unterwegs sind

ansonsten gib halt bescheid wenn du hier bist - einer von uns würde sicher gern den guide übernehmen - und nur so findest du schnell die wirklich schönen wege und kombinationen


----------



## Falko1_de (2. September 2008)

geniusrc10 schrieb:


> @falko
> schick mir mal bitte den link zu deinen picasa alben.
> danke


ie sind immer zu finden auf steilis hmepage
wenn dort nichts steht, gibts ooch nüscht. und nun lasst mich in ruhe lachen über dieses race, wo erlebt man schon mal, dass zwischen durch freundinnen geküsst und/oder rumtelefoniert wird, also von den kämpfern! (im publikum wird allerdings auch zu selten geknutscht, eher mal eine geschmaucht, gel )


----------



## Dailies (3. September 2008)

Ich befürchte zwar, dass dann erstmal mein Bike abspecken und ich an Kondition zulegen muss, werde aber gerne mal ne Runde mit Euch drehen.

Gibt es denn sonst in der (weiteren) Umgebung "echte" Downhill Strecken, oder Bikeparks?

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (3. September 2008)

also echten Downhill gibts im Thüringer Wald - ich denke Stainach und Ilmenau sind bekannt


----------



## geniusrc10 (8. September 2008)

@matsch:
na jetzt haste noch ne flasche mehr.
wir ham den zug gekriegt.
unterm beifahrersitz liegt noch müll. wollt ich ja eigentlich wegräumen, aber...
grüße und danke für alles.


----------



## matsch (8. September 2008)

Hier bekommt von mir ehh noch 2 Euro pro Nase zurück. Oder halt mal ne Bratwurst! Ja die Flasche ist gereinigt und wartet auf dich!
Naja Benno nächstes mal muss ich wieder schneller fahren ;-) Aber wenn es kalt wird läuft mein Motor wohl nicht mehr so gut und ich muss mehr Kraftstoff reinkippen. War trotzdem fein auch wenn ich den Schlamm überall hatte.


----------



## Falko1_de (9. September 2008)

schn unkel wirds - und zwar beizeiten, ham wer bald wieder thema beleuchtung ...


----------



## aggressor2 (9. September 2008)

moin! ist das richtung fuchsturm? scheint fast so.
gruß


----------



## martn (10. September 2008)

dailies, in erdmannsdorf (eins der tälerdörfer im holzland) gibts ne dh strecke. mehr oder minder sogar ne offizielle. der sogenannte rederberch. is soweit ich weiß in nem privatwald und da wurden auch schon wettkämpfe ausgetragen (hoffentlich bald mal wieder). schau mal auf rederberch.de, da findeste bestimmt auch ne email adresse, wo du mal jemanden nach genaueren infos fragen kannst.


----------



## Falko1_de (13. September 2008)

VRSICHT a auf dem weg nach jenaprießnitz steht ne handgranate oder was ist das?


----------



## steiltyp (14. September 2008)

mittwoch 17:00 am Johannistor meine (vorerst) abschiedstour von jena (dann in innsbruck zu finden - auch zu besuchen )
jeder der mag ist gern eingeladen - leckerli wird natürlich auch geplant


----------



## HelixBonus (16. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
nune ist es so weit. Der *Rennsteig* muss wieder bezwungen werden, diesmal von Blankenstein nach Hörschel. Wir Wahlfrankfurter reisen am 26.09. an und starten am 27.09. gegen 9-10 Uhr an der Selbitz. Um nicht zu übertreiben lassen wir uns diesmal 2 Tage Zeit und werden die Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag ungefähr auf der Höhe von Neustadt/Rennsteig verbringen. Möglichst MIT Sauna!  Da die Größe der Gruppe 6 Personen nicht überschreiten sollte nehmen wir max noch 3 Leute mit! Wir fahren dann am Sonntag von Eisenach direkt nach FFM, für Jenenser (und Jenaer) würde sich ebenfalls anbieten, mit dem Zug nach Blankenstein zu fahren und am Sonntag von Eisenach zurück nach Jena.
Na Benji - kribbelt's? 
Es sollte sicherheitshalber noch erwähnt werden, dass wir *100% Orgiginal Rennsteig* fahren!
Bei Interesse bitte PM. Details werden noch diese Woche geklärt.
Viele Grüße 
Oliver


----------



## Benji (16. September 2008)

Tja, klingt zwar gut, aber leider ist meine neue Heimat etwas weiter südwestlich. Ergo wird das nix werden. Ich hab meinen Abschluss mit dem Rennsteig aber dieses Jahr auch schon gemacht, wink mit dem zaunspfahl zu matze rüber 

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (17. September 2008)

Ja der Rennsteig ist dieses JAhr schon durch...ausserdem wird es da bald schneien.....


----------



## steve81 (17. September 2008)

Hallo, 
fahren am Wochenende zw. 27.09.-28.09. bei der organisierten Rennsteigtour von www.rennsteig-tour.de mit.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Hoffe das Wetter passt, habe mich heute mit einem Thüringer unterhalten, er meinte sie hatten heute Nacht schon Minusgrade!


----------



## matsch (17. September 2008)

Bin da vor Jahren mal mitgefahren. Damals war das noch so ne BEnefiztour mit neongelben Trikots ;-)
War aber ganz gut organisiert und essen gab es auch imer an der Strecke. Übernachtet hatten wir in Masserberg. Denke da macht ihr nichts falsch. Am WE hatte der ThüWald schon 0°. Also Wintersachen mitnehmen!


----------



## geniusrc10 (17. September 2008)

heute früh 11 uhr waren es 7 grad in oberhof.


----------



## matsch (17. September 2008)

Wir hatten hier 4°


----------



## _torsten_ (17. September 2008)

geniusrc10 schrieb:


> heute früh 11 uhr waren es 7 grad in oberhof.



11 Uhr - früh? Wann ist bei dir spät?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich hatte im 06.30 Uhr 3°C am Radcomputer. Das beißt schon ganz schön im Gesicht.


----------



## geniusrc10 (18. September 2008)

fahr am sonntag mit dem christian k. nach eibenstock zum www.drei-talsperren-marathon.de und hab den bus. d.h. da ist dann noch ein platz frei. wer hat lust?
gruß b


----------



## Benji (18. September 2008)

ich wünsch euch viel spaß, ich fahr ja am sonntag odenwald bike marathon, is ne ganz nette strecke, dürfte mir entgegenkommen vom profil, 90km 2400hm .

war gestern mit paar leutchen hier mal unterwegs, die haben mir die strecke gezeigt. sorgen machen mir nur die vielen kilometer, mal sehn wie es läuft.

b


----------



## McGeifer (18. September 2008)

hou ihr Jenaer ... hab da mal was ...



Fetzi * schrieb:


> Da ich hier warscheinlich mehr interressenten zum Thema Bikepark Hahnenklee befinden als in irgendeinem Videothread werde ich hier mal mein finales Video veröffentlichen .
> 
> Da es auch gleichzeitig mein erstes Video ist würde ich mich sehr über Kritiken freuen , egal ob sie positivem oder negativem Inhalts sind !
> 
> ...



Anregungen und/oder Kritik bitte hier

man dankt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (19. September 2008)

haltet eure fahrräder fest, nehmt sie am besten mit ins bett, die ganze bande steht heute wieder auf dem parkplatz am gries


----------



## schkev (19. September 2008)

sehr schön...mal nen Tipp an die Glatzen geben...die kümmern sich schon um die nötige Ordnung


----------



## KommissarZufall (19. September 2008)

Benji schrieb:


> ich wünsch euch viel spaß, ich fahr ja am sonntag odenwald bike marathon, is ne ganz nette strecke, dürfte mir entgegenkommen vom profil, 90km 2400hm .
> 
> war gestern mit paar leutchen hier mal unterwegs, die haben mir die strecke gezeigt. sorgen machen mir nur die vielen kilometer, mal sehn wie es läuft.
> 
> b



mmh, da wollte ch eigentlihc auch mitmachen - sind ja gleiczeitig auch die dt. hochschulmeisterschaften marathon. aber heute hab ich mich beim biken auf die hüfte geschmissen - da geht erstma nich viel....schade, hättma ja ma schnacken können dort....


----------



## Benji (19. September 2008)

hmmm, schade. ich fahr definitv dort. hab streckenbesichtigung hinter mir, streck is jetzt nich der brüller, aber sollte mir etwas liegen, nur drei lange anstiege, sonst viel drücken.

b


----------



## McGeifer (21. September 2008)

noch mal was kl. aus der jenaer ecke 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=b2EsLEx9hPM


----------



## beastly (24. September 2008)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> noch mal was kl. aus der jenaer ecke
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=b2EsLEx9hPM



cool...wer ist das?



Benji schrieb:


> ich fahr ja am sonntag odenwald bike marathon (...) mal sehn wie es läuft.
> b



und, wie lief´s?
bin grade erst ausm urlaub zurück, deswegen die späte antwort: ja, abm geht klar. werd wahrscheinlich selbst nicht mitfahren, bei stefan ist´s noch nicht ganz klar, in jedem fall sind wir aber da und als support gern zur stelle  welche streckenlänge soll´s denn sein? und matsch? und benno? und  überhaupt?  auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (24. September 2008)

eibenstock haben wir uns geschenkt, wegn party am vorabend und der schlechten wetterprognose. hatte von greifenstein noch genug.
abm is in planung. bus is reserviert. sag dann noch mal bescheid, falls noch ein platz frei is.
gruß


----------



## Benji (24. September 2008)

@beastly: warum fährst du nich?? odenwald war shice ;-) bericht hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5143178&postcount=18
wegen abm: also matsch fährt nur bei gutem wetter, ich und robär sicher auch wenn es nich so prickelnd ist, aber wenns schifft wie sau, dann hab ich auch kein bock.

b


----------



## McGeifer (24. September 2008)

beastly schrieb:


> cool...wer ist das?



Also der aufm grünen bin ich, der audf dem blauben is mein Kumpel udn der mit dem schwarzen war mir bist dato unbekannt . haben auch nur kurz mal hallo gesagt und dann wurde er eben mitgefilmt *gG*

filmer ist der pioni3r hier ausm Forum...

grüße
jens


----------



## beastly (24. September 2008)

@benno: cool, dann sehn wir uns

@cyborg: find ich gut 

@benni: 
odenwald: ach du *******, schlimmer gehts nicht...

adelsberg:nuja... widrige umstände (prüfungen,pollenallergie,umzugsstress) hinderten mich an einer optimalen- besser gesagt: überhaupt irgend einer vorbereitung, so dass meine körperliche verfassung... ähm: 
kurz gesagt: ich bin faul.
denke wirklich, dass das nicht gut ausgehen würde. und dass "nur mal so zum spaß mitfahren und sich keinen stress machen" nicht funktioniert, wissen wir ja vom letzten mal, sonst würde ich das gern tun. aber ich hab ja euch, die ihr die thüringer fraktion mehr als würdig vertreten werdet  ... jeder halt auf seine weise....


----------



## steiltyp (26. September 2008)

da wird der falko staunen, dass ich schon im netz bin und diese fotos vor ihm präsentieren kann 












also grüße aus innsbruck


----------



## matsch (26. September 2008)

Der Össi schreibt.....    10:14uhr  --> ab in die UNI!!!

So nun ich weiß noch nicht ob ich Adelsberg fahre. Bin seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren, da ich hier mit dem Umzug zuviel um die Ohren hab. Werde mir wohl nur kurz mal Apolda antun. Das tut nur kurz mal weh... 
Werde aber sicher nach Adelsberg mitkommen und Fotos machen und supporten


----------



## Benji (26. September 2008)

hallo.

ich hab mein rad wieder in die gänge gebracht und wed heut gleich mal das wetter wieder nutzen.

unserem neuössi wünsch ich einen guten start in die neue zeit und ich meld mich dann wegen dem besuch. ich hoffe das wetter spielt mit.

wegen adelsberg: also ich bin mir noch nich siche ob ich 40 oder 60km fahr, aber es wäre schön atsch wenn du supporter machst, da gibts endlich mal paar schicke bilder von mir ;-)

b


----------



## steiltyp (26. September 2008)

@matsch: hall  also ich war heut schonmal in der uni - zu nem freiwilligen seminar - das bedeutet seeehhhhr viel motivation bei mir  ansonsten geht es erst am 29. richtig los ...
die sind berge heut schon bepudert - wenn man mag kann man in den schnee fahren - die sonne scheint und es ist trocken - auch die wege - echte sahne - bin heut wieder trails gesurft und trotzdem pünktlich in der uni gewesen 
also hier gibts soooo viel das is echt krass
aber damit es nich so viel offtopic wird werd ich meine tourenberichte mal in nem extra forum posten und wer sich auf nen urlaub anmeldet dann vielleicht auch dort 
aber der benji darfs ja is ja sein fred


----------



## Benji (26. September 2008)

also ich bin dafür das hier auch till sachen rein dürfen, is ja schließlich fast wie jena ;-)
ich schreib ja uchg heidelberger zeug hier rein...

b


----------



## steiltyp (26. September 2008)

melden werd ich mich hier schon - klaro

aber es werden doch wohl paar tiroler aufzutreiben sein ... die hier auch ma biken - ich kann immer wieder nich glauben, dass das in jena so einzigartig is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (27. September 2008)

adelsberg fällt bei uns wohl hinten runter. das team puffbohnen deluxe will lieber am 4. beim bzf auf den fichtelberg glänzen.
sehen uns ja dann vielleicht in apolda am 5.10.


----------



## Benji (27. September 2008)

schade schade, ich bin wie gesagt am apolda woende schon in ösi land, den till besuchen und vieleicht schonmal die skier quälen 

b


----------



## beastly (27. September 2008)

Benji schrieb:


> wegen adelsberg: also ich bin mir noch nich siche ob ich 40 oder 60km fahr, aber es wäre schön atsch wenn du supporter machst, da gibts endlich mal paar schicke bilder von mir ;-)



na dann 60km (mehr Runden -> mehr Fotos )


----------



## Benji (27. September 2008)

ich dentiere grad zu 40km, zu mehr reicht die puste nich 

b


----------



## steiltyp (28. September 2008)

gut ihr wolltet es ja so - das wetter ist bei mir derzeit so:











geniale tour heut wieder gewesen - nur sollte man die temperaturdifferenzen nicht unterschätzen - im tal 16 grad und ganz oben liegt schnee - gerade auf der abfahrt spürt man das


----------



## matsch (29. September 2008)

Und nun noch solche Bilder. Neee und ich schleppe Kartons und Möbel....

Also Adelsberg werde ich nur bei gutem Wetter fahren. Jedoch bin ich mehr fürs nicht fahren. Ohne Training (in der letzten Zeit) will ich es nicht unbedingt machen. Aber mitkommen wollte ich schon. Aber mal sehen. morgen wollte ich auch mal wiedeer radeln.

Gruß


----------



## Falko1_de (29. September 2008)

matsch schrieb:


> und ich schleppe Kartons und Möbel....
> 
> Gruß



stells einfach raus, 's ist grobmüllsammlung und die litauer freut's (heute stehen wieder welche am gries). neue autos-gleiches thema


----------



## matsch (29. September 2008)

Falko...was wollen die Litauer mit dem Plaste von Till? Haben die eine so starke MTB Liga? Ich dachte immer die wollen ALtmetall.... So nun aber.


----------



## LionTomcat (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

bin aus Jena und relativ neu im Forum.
Meine Kumpels haben entweder keine ordentlichen Bikes oder könn nich richtig mit nem Bike umgehen, daher bin ich auf der Suche nach Leuten zum Biken.

Meldet euch einfach mal, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottlich (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo LionTomcat,

bin gerade erst nach Jena gezogen und habe natürlich auch mein Bike im schlepptau. Habe mir heute gleich mal die DH-Strecke Erlkönig angeschaut und habe mich mal runter rollen lassen. Nur rollen, da ich keine Protektoren dabei hatte. Muss sagen es ist echt eine schöne Strecke. Leider nicht sehr in schuss, sieht so aus als wenn da nicht mehr so oft jemand ist. Suche genau so wie du, ein paar Leute zum Fahren, weil bekanntlich macht es alleine kein Spaß. In welcher Richtung bist du so unterwegs? (DH/FR/Dirt/XC uws.)


----------



## Sledge (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

bin heute mal spaßeshalber die Horizontale vom Johannesberg abgefahren, vom Fürstenbrunnen bis runter nach Ilmnitz über die Lobdeburg.
Ich fands geil, aber ziemlich ungewohnt. Speziell die schmalen Pfade und die zahlreichen Wurzeln, brachten mich zum fluchen 

Mfg


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Oktober 2008)

Moin!
Letztes Jahr bin ich allein durch de Botanik geheizt. Und bin jetz der Meinung, dass nun Mitfahrer her müssen. Ich fahr XC
gruß


----------



## McGeifer (2. Oktober 2008)

LionTomcat schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin aus Jena und relativ neu im Forum.
> Meine Kumpels haben entweder keine ordentlichen Bikes oder könn nich richtig mit nem Bike umgehen, daher bin ich auf der Suche nach Leuten zum Biken.
> ...





Zottlich schrieb:


> Hallo LionTomcat,
> 
> bin gerade erst nach Jena gezogen und habe natürlich auch mein Bike im schlepptau. Habe mir heute gleich mal die DH-Strecke Erlkönig angeschaut und habe mich mal runter rollen lassen. Nur rollen, da ich keine Protektoren dabei hatte. Muss sagen es ist echt eine schöne Strecke. Leider nicht sehr in schuss, sieht so aus als wenn da nicht mehr so oft jemand ist. Suche genau so wie du, ein paar Leute zum Fahren, weil bekanntlich macht es alleine kein Spaß. In welcher Richtung bist du so unterwegs? (DH/FR/Dirt/XC uws.)




na da sag ich mal willkommen im schönen Jena 

Also ich und nen Kumpel sind jetzt die ganze Woche gefahren.. bau mir momentan auch nen schönen DH/FR'ler auf und werds dan auch mal bissle mehr krachen lassen .. hoff ich   ... wenn ihr mal bock auf nen kl. Treffen na der Erle habt sagt einfach mal bescheid... würde mich auch freuen nicht immer nur zu zwiet da rum zu düsen.. 

Weis auch net was momentan lost ist, aber wie ihr auch schon bemerkt habt ist derzeit absolut nix los da unten .. leider ... hoffe das wird mal wieder besser, zumal auch die Strecken selber in recht schlechtem zustand sind....

naja wie gesagt wenn ihr bock habt meldet euch mal ...


----------



## Zottlich (3. Oktober 2008)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> na da sag ich mal willkommen im schönen Jena
> 
> Also ich und nen Kumpel sind jetzt die ganze Woche gefahren.. bau mir momentan auch nen schönen DH/FR'ler auf und werds dan auch mal bissle mehr krachen lassen .. hoff ich   ... wenn ihr mal bock auf nen kl. Treffen na der Erle habt sagt einfach mal bescheid... würde mich auch freuen nicht immer nur zu zwiet da rum zu düsen..
> 
> ...





Servus, danke für die Antwort.

das ist ja super das es hier ein locals gibt.
Ja, es ist echt schade um die Erle. Da muss man öfters mal hin und ein paar spuren in den waldboden reißen. So eine schöne Strecke darf man nicht einfach zuwuchern lassen.
Also ich hätte auf jeden fall bock mal mit euch heuzen zu gehen. 
Wann seit Ihr mal wieder Dort?


----------



## McGeifer (3. Oktober 2008)

hi..
also wann genau ich jetzt mal wieder unten bin kann ich dir nich 100%tig sagen, aber denk mal nächstes we sicherlich. 

Ich wollte eigentlich heute und morgen auch an die erle hab mir aber gestern das knie etwas unsaft zerlegt und humpel halt mehr schlecht als recht durch die Gegend .. 

ich würde dich einfch mal anschrieben wennich was genaues weis... aber solange das Wetter erträglich bleibt sollte das mit dem we klappen..

grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottlich (3. Oktober 2008)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> hi..
> also wann genau ich jetzt mal wieder unten bin kann ich dir nich 100%tig sagen, aber denk mal nächstes we sicherlich.
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich heute und morgen auch an die erle hab mir aber gestern das knie etwas unsaft zerlegt und humpel halt mehr schlecht als recht durch die Gegend ..
> ...





Das arme Knie.
Na dann erst mal gute besserung.
Nächstes WE hört sich gut an. Am Samstag bin ich erst mal in Erdmannsdorf zum Rennen (Superhill WM)
Sonntag könnte dann klappen, wenn ich mich am Samstag beim Rennen nicht Zerlege wie vor zwei jahren. 
Wir können ja nächste Woche noch mal schreiben. Und dann ausmachen(wie, wann und wo) wir uns treffen.


----------



## McGeifer (3. Oktober 2008)

jupp kömmer machen ..


----------



## steiltyp (3. Oktober 2008)

neuester stand - es hat seit der letzten nacht oberhalb 1000m geschneit - also insgesamt ganz ordentlich - ich wohne direkt an der grenze


----------



## beastly (4. Oktober 2008)

matsch schrieb:


> Also Adelsberg werde ich nur bei gutem Wetter fahren. Jedoch bin ich mehr fürs nicht fahren. Ohne Training (in der letzten Zeit) will ich es nicht unbedingt machen.



joa... schon klar


----------



## steiltyp (5. Oktober 2008)

ich habe wieder aussicht!!! und das sieht dann so aus




da war der entschluss schnell gefasst - dort will ich heut noch hoch












auf 2020m an der potsdamer hütte war dann mitten im schnee schluss - reicht auch


----------



## Falko1_de (5. Oktober 2008)

s regionalbild soll auch nicht fehlen (upload in vollem gange)


----------



## Bikerredstar (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin nach ner ganzen zeit wieder in Jena...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360963
...und suche jetzt Anschluss


----------



## matsch (7. Oktober 2008)

So hier noch ein paar Apolle Bilder:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/10622


----------



## steiltyp (7. Oktober 2008)

heut ist mein nordpaket gekommen und dran hing der benji 
natürlich gings bei bestem wetter und knappen 20°C im tal gleich auf tour ... hatte mir eine feine strecke zurechtgelegt - nach kurzem einführungstrail gings erstmal nauf - ich schein mich schon ordentlich eingelebt zu haben  - dann einen tricky trail auf der höhe lang - auf dem "sommersteig" muss man allerdings auch ab und zu schieben






















zum schluss wusste ich noch einmal zu überraschen, indem ich vorgab die geniale abfahrt, die glatt 500hm am stück im waldbodensingletrail verschwinden lässt auch noch nicht zu kennen 
tja manchmal braucht man nur die richtige inspiration - man will ja was bieten


----------



## matsch (8. Oktober 2008)

Och die Jungens waren spielen. Wäre gern dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeflizer (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß nicht sind ja ganz schöne Bilder aber irgenwie ist das auch ganz schön fies was der Steiltyp einem da dauernd für Bilder von seiner Region vorlegt ;-)

Aber Jena ist ja eigentlich viel viel schöner 

Cubeflizer


----------



## Falko1_de (8. Oktober 2008)

ach so? tillrollerland?
sieht aus wie unser hozland hinner bei hermsdorf so um ie ziegenbcke rum


----------



## steiltyp (8. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich anmerken darf:
[email protected]: der benji hats erlaubt ätsch 
[email protected]: bissel steiler isses aber bei mir schon - so links-rechts-gefälle  und die andre hälfte anders rum ...


----------



## Falko1_de (9. Oktober 2008)

steiltyp schrieb:


> bissel steiler isses aber bei mir schon


gib mal nich an mit er erdkrümmung, ist so weit südlich normal
das wasser lft dafür besser ab als bei den







TIP: die straße durchs eisenberger mühltal ist ausgebessert aber nicht breiter geworden - beim windschattenfahren hinter rasenden autofahrern 8geben, die gehn dann mal in der kurve voll auf die kltzer


----------



## steiltyp (10. Oktober 2008)

mit rücksicht auf cubis labile psychologische situation zeige ich heute nur ein bild meiner route 
nachdem mir der liebe benji mein kleines blättchen importiert hat - musste als erste aktion natürlich rache genommen werden, an dem berg an dem ich mit meinem 34er noch den heldentod starb ... es ist wirklich übel steil und dazu loser, tiefer schotter ... aber ich habe gesiegt 
auf 2340m am hoadl eine gigantische aussicht - dort unten bin ich überall schon hoch gefahren


----------



## schkev (11. Oktober 2008)

Das wär was für mich!


----------



## Falko1_de (11. Oktober 2008)

unsere berge sind auch ganz schn hoch, richtung ornburg beispielsweise! aus der nähe betrachtet, wirken sie gigantisch, stinken allerdings ebenso


----------



## Benji (12. Oktober 2008)

morgen. na ihr jenenser und jenaer...

also ich meld mich mal zurück vom urlaub und muss euch sagen, österreichs berge sind steil (genau das richtige für steiltyp).

die pfade waren schon was anderes als man das von hier so kennt. brutal nach oben, und das gleiche auch wieder runter...

nuja, ich hab mir schöne rückenschmerzen mit aus dem urlaub gebracht, mal sehn wann ich die überwunden habe...

@anja: danke für die bilder, hast mich mal wieder schön shice erwischt

@falko: herzlichen glückwunsch wegen apolda, nich schlecht so aus der kalten da vorn rein zu fahren...

@matsch: wochenende der dritten plätze, wahh? hut ab sag ich mal wieder.

@neue leutz hier: hallo erstmal hier. 

b


----------



## steiltyp (12. Oktober 2008)

das hat mich doch heute wieder sehr an den guten alten rennsteig erinnert - nur fast 1000m höher 





und ein urlaub ist derzeit zu empfehlen - der herbst ist einfach wunderschön ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (13. Oktober 2008)

So da der Thread ja immer internaionaler wird, will ich auch mal aus Paris grüßen. Mit MTB ist hier n de Stadt nicht viel, jedoch waren wir am We mal ne Stunde vor Paris. Und da war eine Klasse Wanderweg mit einer Menge Boulderfelsen. Ein perfekter Trail, der von den Pariserikern auch genutzt wird. Trotzdem gehts morgen Heim und erstmal in den Herbstwald mit dem Radl!


----------



## Falko1_de (13. Oktober 2008)

ie Mitgliedschaft knnt ihr hier beantragen (nur noch wenige freie plätze)


----------



## Benji (13. Oktober 2008)

@falko: angemeldet!

@matsch: nuja, komm gut heim von den parisikernn ;-)

b


----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jenaer,
heute waren wir, das sind die White Rock Tourenteamfahrer aus Weißenfels und die White Rock Tourenteamsympathiesanten, mal in eurem Bikerevier wildern. 





http://de.sevenload.com/im/tRrM35M/450x450
_(kurze Pause vor dem Aufstieg zum Jenzig, Ortsausgang Laasan)_
Ich kann nur mit Bewunderung feststellen, was ihr für ein herrliches Bikerevier habt. Man kann schon etwas neidisch werden. Unser Tourguide Peter zeigte uns heute mal den Jenzig mit Jenzighaus und danach ging es weiter auf der Saalehorizontale über Hufeisen zum Großen Gleisberg bis zur Gleisbergruine. Danach den Wanderweg Blauer Balken über den Schlossberg wieder runter. Herrlicher Trail, aber man musste an zwei Stellen bedingt durch das viele Laub, höllisch aufpassen, dass man die in der Mitte stehenden Grenzsteine nicht überfährt. Da wir ja noch so ziemlich alles mitmachen, aber nicht mehr die Jüngsten sind wurde an zwei Stellen abgesessen und 10 Meter bergab geschoben, der einzige unter 50 jährige schob ebenfalls aus Sympatie mit. Nun ja die Knochen wachsen bei den über 60 jährigen nicht mehr so schnell zusammen wie bei euch, doch noch etwas jüngeren Bikern. Alles in allem eine schöne Tour in eurem Revier, auf alle Fälle hat es Lust auf mehr gemacht. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf den Wegen rund um Jena.


----------



## McGeifer (14. Oktober 2008)

mal was lokales ... vom Erlkönig.. 

filmer Fetzi *, Kumpels und ich...

fahrer ebenso



http://www.pinkbike.com/video/42854/


----------



## Falko1_de (14. Oktober 2008)

sing die im background "de benni ooch, de benni ooch" oder hab ich mich verhört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzi * (14. Oktober 2008)

? background ? .. da ist keiner ................


----------



## McGeifer (14. Oktober 2008)

nöö also ich hör da auch nix ...


----------



## geniusrc10 (15. Oktober 2008)

für alle die auch gerne mal querfeldein fahren...
bioracer cup in thüringen, sachsen, sachsen-anhalt
26.10. radibor
09.11. waldenburg
16.11. granschütz
30.11. dornburg
14.12. chemnitz
da gibt es auch jeweils ne hobbyklasse die 30 min fährt


----------



## Cubeflizer (15. Oktober 2008)

gibt es auch die Möglichkeit mit Mountainbikes zu fahren oder brauch man nen Cross-Rad??

Cubeflizer


----------



## matsch (15. Oktober 2008)

Es geht auch ein MTB. Jedoch sollte die Lenkerbreite auf 50cm begrenzt sein... Und war da nicht auch was mit Reifenbreite ?? 

Jedoch wird das bei der Hobbyklasse nicht wirklich ernst genommen.


----------



## schkev (15. Oktober 2008)

Die akzeptieren alles in der Hobbyklasse. Manchmal darf man mit MTB´s unter 1,5" und Lenker bis 46cm sogar Lizenz fahren. Bei "Jedermann" darf dann sogar wirklich jeder mitfahren, egal welches Bike, sogar Lizenzfahrer, die in ihrer Klasse zu schlecht wären.
Einige Lizenzveranstaltungen schreiben 28"Räder vor, andere nicht. Bei uns ist es sicher egal.


----------



## Zoda (15. Oktober 2008)

moin moin, bin mal gespannt wie die jenaer berge so sind, hoffe doch das ich diesen monat noch in den genuss komme mein Liteville ne runde bei euch auszuführen... startet ihr dieses WE ne tour für langsame? würde gerne mal mitkommen...

Greetz Zoda


----------



## pioni3r (15. Oktober 2008)

huhu,

eine doofe frage tut mir leid sry:

hat jemand zufällig ein fully im keller rumstehen, was er aufgrund von krankheit; zeitmangel ect. die kommenden wochen verleihen könnte (an mich)

als gegenleistung könnte ich videographische unterstützung/dienstleistung anbieten; siehe dazu:

http://www.youtube.com/user/pioni3r

grezZ


----------



## Benji (16. Oktober 2008)

dachte auch das nur lenkerbreite in frage kommt, der breuer is doch letztes jahr auch in dornburg mit nem normalen mtb mitgefahren...

b


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Oktober 2008)

Moin!
Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass noch heute oder am WE ne Tour irgendwo geplant is? Dann würd ich mich nämlich anschließen wollen, wenn das erlaubt is  Bitte, bitte sagt Bescheid.
gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radalierer (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
Ich bin kürzlich von Würzburg nach Jena umgezogen (worden). Überwiegend fahre ich CC/touring und zwischendurch gerne auch mal Ausdauertraining auf dem Rennrad.
In Würzburg wurde da so einiges geboten. Ein erstklassiger Verein mit großer MTB-Abteilung, regelmäßiger und organisierte Bike-Treffs für MTB und Rennrad, Mehrtages-Touren usw. usf.

In Jena konnte ich auf einer ersten schnellen Blick nix vergleichbares finden, dabei scheint die Umgebung landschaftlich und single-trail-technisch doch außgezeichnet und dem Frankenland mindestens ebenbürdig zu sein 

Daher mal die allgemeine Frage in die Runde. Gibt's in Jena einen Radsportverein mit MTB-Enthusiasten? Einen regelmäßigen Bike-Treff (Von Radsportvereinen, Bikestores oder Hochschulsport)? Touren-Vorschläge im Netz? 
Außerdem brauche ich da auch noch einen neuen Bike-Dealer meines Vertrauens, also vorzugsweise eine Fahrrad-Schmiede mit kompetenten und engagierten Mechanikern, umfassendem und erlesenem Sortiment und nicht unbedingt der standard ZEG-Händler für Hollandräder und Trekkingschaukeln.

Über jede Info wäre ich sehr verbunden 

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## Cubeflizer (19. Oktober 2008)

also regelmäßige treffs ... hmm ja war letztes Jahr ganz gut mittlerweile ist das irgendwie nichtmehr so regelmäßig 
aber hier im Forum bist du eigentlich schon richtig, einfach reinschreiben wann du zeit zum traininghast vorher und vllt finden sich welche die mitkommen 
auch nen richtigen Mountainbikeverein so mit festen training und so gibt es nicht
aber der Jenaer Radsport Verein und der Radladen Rad'nRoll  haben zusammen so ne kooperation und von Rad'n Roll gibts auch tolle Trikots 
naja und dieser Radladen ist auch einer den viele, die hier im Forum unterwegs sind, dir "weiteremfehlen" würden ;-)

Grüße
Cubeflizer

PS: hat jemand nächsten Donnerstag zeit zum Mountainbiken, will da einem aus Grimma mal die Region zeigen, vllt kommt es ja zu ner kleinen gruppe ...


----------



## Bikerredstar (20. Oktober 2008)

@ lustigerstudent: Estmal servus,
ja, ich bin auch (wieder) neu in Jena und suche Bike-Anschluss
Gestern düste ne große Gruppe an mir vorbei und ich dachte: "Ja gibt's also doch"...

Wann am Donnerst??
mfg
Bikerredstar


----------



## matsch (23. Oktober 2008)

*Unser Thread hat Geburtstag!* .... Und der Benji ist schuld!


----------



## steiltyp (23. Oktober 2008)

boaaa und wir haben die hand an jahren schon voll - und die nase noch lange nich 

und das geburtsdatum unseres fred zeigt doch mal wieder wie anregend der herbst zum biken ist  also aufi


----------



## Benji (23. Oktober 2008)

genau, ich war auch mal wieder draußen spielen. und es war scheen, aber auch scheen rutschig mit den ganzen blättern überall.

b


----------



## HelixBonus (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo an alle!
Bin morgen mal wieder in Jena und werde vormittags eine kleine Runde fahren. Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne anschließen. Geht schon um 8 Uhr (brrrr!) los und findet bei jedem Wetter statt. Fahrtrichtung nach Absprache, Fahrdauer ca 3 Stunden. Treffpunkt Johannistor. Bei Interesse bitte PM.
Grüße
Oliver


----------



## McGeifer (24. Oktober 2008)

Nabend !!!

Nen paar Leute und ich wollen usn morgen so gege 13 uhr am Johannistor treffen um dann in Richtung erkönig los zu düsen . um dort bissle den hügel unsicher zu machen ... wer lust hat kann ja gern mal vorbei kommen ..

grüße
Jens


----------



## Falko1_de (26. Oktober 2008)

en muskekater vom wander-kurzurlaub im tillroll auf ner lckren runde zum flugplatz schöngleina ausgeschüttelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cappulino (2. November 2008)

Guten Tag und Hallo zusammen!

Als Neu-DIMB´ler war mir zum Trailscout-Lehrgang (just for fun) immer unsere geliebte Horizontale im Hinterkopf ... jetzt hab ich mal einen "gut gelagerten" Thread rausgekramt und wollte mal fragen wie da momentan der aktuelle Stand ist?  

Link zum letzten größeren Thread mit verweisen auf vorherige: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=222331

MfG Michael


----------



## Benji (2. November 2008)

alten thread??? wir sind immer mit vorn dabei ;-)

naja, ich hab sonst keinen plan wie der stand auf der hori so ist.

wie warn der lehrgang so?

b


----------



## steiltyp (2. November 2008)

sooo ich hab mich noch fix warmgefahren für den winterpokal


----------



## matsch (2. November 2008)

Du auch? Ich bin auch heute 3h durch die sch... Kälte gerollert. Warum ist das bei euch in Österreich immer alles so vergilbt?? So rückständig ist doch das Land garnicht.

@cappulino: Was soll sich bei der Horizontalen tun? Das Ding wird wohl nie zum Radweg ausgebaut ;-) Man muss halt einfach zu Zeiten fahrn wenn keine Wandersleut unterwegs sind. Oder einfach andere tolle Wege nehmen.


----------



## cappulino (2. November 2008)

Namds allerseits,

so bin zwar noch kein Winterpokaler aber, die Wäsche hat sich heute wieder mal gelohnt. Einige Wege waren mal wieder "nicht gestreut", so dass sich der Boden ans Bike geklebt hat ... und da macht man sich über Leichtbau gedanken?!

@matsch Mein Ziel ist nicht die Horizontale zum Radweg zu machen. Eher ist für mich die Frage, welche "Regeln" es momentan zu beachten gilt (im Sinne von Betretungsrecht), außer Sonntags nicht auf der Ostseite surfen zu wollen!  Naja muss ich die Threads noch mal in aller Ruhe lesen, hab sie nur überflogen.

@Benji Zum Lehrgang ... an sich ne gute Sache, aber man hat danach mehr Bedenken sich auf dem Gebiet des Tourguidings selbständig zu machen, als man sich erträumt hat. Positiv war die Kombi aus Theorie und Praxis im Wechsel, also Guiding im Umfeld von Clausthal-Z. inkl. Notfallmanagement und anderer Situationen die es zu bewältigen gab. 
Wer auf dem Gebiet MTB-Trainer tätig werden will, für den isses ein guter Einstieg, der MTB-Guide ist dann aber deutlich ausführlicher. Für mich war es eine rein private Spaß-Veranstaltung, um mal ein bissl Hintergrundinfos für die eigenen Touren zu bekommen. Zu kurz kam Fahrtechnik im Gelände (auch wetterbedingt) und die Trailsucht wurde auch nicht befriedigt, da muss man halt noch ein anderes Mal in den Harz düsen ...

MfG Michael

P.S. Alter Thread wurde korrigiert!


----------



## beastly (2. November 2008)

cappulino schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist nicht die Horizontale zum Radweg zu machen. Eher ist für mich die Frage, welche "Regeln" es momentan zu beachten gilt (im Sinne von Betretungsrecht)



betreten: ja
befahren: nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (2. November 2008)

jo also die hori ist wohl derzeit "verboten" zu befahren - es gibt wohl auch 4 ABM ordnungshüter - 2 für jede seite (ost/west) 

naja die hab ich noch nie gesehen und wenn man sich nett verhält und rechtzeitig stehen bleibt, wenn wandrer kommen sind die auch nett - meißtens - ansonsten ignorieren - es gibt immer motzer 

@matsch: man darf doch wohl mal ins rechte licht entrücken  - die gelb-goldenen bäume konnte ich leider nicht einfangen - da war die luft heut zu feucht - aaaaabbberrr ich hab schonwieder 15 grad und meißtens sonne


----------



## matsch (6. November 2008)

*Mal ein wenig Werbung. Wer Lust hat auch im Winter ein wenig zu Spinnen. Organisiert vom RAd n Roll:*

_Wir freuen uns auch in diesem Winter wieder eine Trainingszeit im POM bekommen zu haben. Start ist am 106.11.2008, ein Donnerstag ab 20:00 Letzter Termin ist der 05.03.2008, Insgesamt 15 Donnerstage. Wie immer werden wir ca 90min. Radln und dann bei einem kühlen Bier (oder Apfelschorle!) Den Tag in der Sauna ausklingen lassen... (nur wer mag)_
*
Wer Lust hat einfach mal vorbeikommen. Haben eigentlich kein richtiges Programm. Also einfach nur kurbeln.*


----------



## Kasebi (6. November 2008)

Das Heitmännchen hat mirs schon gesagt. Schade nur das ich in Schichten arbeite und daher nie weiß wann ich dafür Zeit habe.


----------



## Cubeflizer (6. November 2008)

bei mir wirds auch nichts
bin wie die letzten jahre auch schon im InJoy
ist für mich westentlich günstiger weil ich nicht so ne weite anfahrt habe ;-)

Grüße
Cubeflizer


----------



## matsch (6. November 2008)

aber die Anfahrt sind doch Punkte ;-)


----------



## Cubeflizer (6. November 2008)

kostet aber viel Zeit
und die kann ich dann länger in effektiveres Training verbringen ;-)


----------



## matsch (6. November 2008)

Uhh na dann!


----------



## steiltyp (6. November 2008)

sagma is das injoy nich nur für frauen?! hab ich was verpasst - hast du jetzt nen harem


----------



## Cubeflizer (6. November 2008)

an Till du musst nur mal deinen Horizont erweitern ;-)
das InJoy war zuerst für beide Geschlechter in Winzerla und dann hat der Chef von diesem Studio noch eins in der Stadt eröffnet welches dann nur für Ladys ist
--> und ich gehe in das in Winzerla welches für beide geschlechter ist (sowie es die meisten anderen InJoy Studios auch sind ;-))

grüße
Cubeflizer

PS: muss jetzt erstmal im Winterpokal was eintragen


----------



## Falko1_de (6. November 2008)

ach, im ersten moment glaubte ich, es wurde ein rittes geschlecht erffnet.
(eigentlich sollte man sein geschlecht in diese jahreszeit immer geschlossen halten.)

@ steili: die anfahrt ist beim jena-wetter nicht so toll, auch nicht für punkte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (8. November 2008)

puh bin ich kaputt aber geil wars - direkt dem nebel hinterher aufgestiegen - immer an der sonnengrenze  - und das war freeridetour die erste
aufwärts noch in weitem geläuf und die obligatorische schutzausrüstung auf dem rücken - später war auch immer wieder schieben angesagt - insgesamt 4h nur bergauf










ich habe sie - die hori auf über 2000m - aber schätzt euch glücklich - verglichen mit jena ist die anfahrt schweinisch und es fährt sich auch lange nicht so lässig und beschwingt













von der abschließenden abfahrt habe ich leider keine bilder mehr - ich war zwar immer genau im soll - aber eben nur genau - was bedeutet hat gerade vor dem dunkel werden - da mussten ein paar photos gespart werden
aber ich zeig euch mal wos lang geht





ich sag noch so viel - die abfahrt hat die 150mm feder und komplett protektion auch verdiehnt
benji kennt ja zummindest das unterste drittel - was man plötzlich alles fahren kann 
also suchtpotenzial absolut - aber auch training - mensch war das geschleppe schwer und im downhill muss man richtig pumpen - immer wieder voll in die kurve drücken ...

mensch benji warum hast du dein chili nich mehr - das wär nen spaß


----------



## Benji (8. November 2008)

schön, schön. sieht nach ner menge spaß aus, also zumindest abwärts.

was isn das fürn rad?? das kenn ich garnich....

b


----------



## Falko1_de (8. November 2008)

er wind rückte heut auch in jena den nebel beiseite.
och war die luft nicht zu genießen




nein das ist keine schlachtnachstellung, sondern -frei nach schiller- "die brennenden gärten von jena"


----------



## Benji (10. November 2008)

hello. ich bin grad im planwahn...

wie schauts aus zu weihnachten, muss ich da mein rad mitbringen?? also zwecks jährlicher zeitzgrundfahrt???

b


----------



## steiltyp (10. November 2008)

ohh ja - mensch sollte ich mir da mal crossreifen für die gazelle besorgen ... hmmm was mach ich bloß - das ist doch eig. nen pflichttermin
aber wenns matschig ist ist mir die gazelle bissel schade
und importieren wird schwer ...


----------



## Benji (10. November 2008)

oder du bekommst ein rad vom matze 

b


----------



## Cubeflizer (10. November 2008)

naja wegen Crossreifen kannst du ja den Sven fragen^^
der ist ja jetzt auch unter die Crosser gegangen (also er hatte es vor und hat auch ein Crossrad dafür, ob er gestern das Rennen dann gefahren ist weiß ich noch nicht ;-))
so wie es aussieht bin ich dieses Jahr ja auch mal zu dieser Tour da, ich hoffe das ändert sich nicht noch

Grüße
Cubeflizer


----------



## steiltyp (10. November 2008)

na dann leih ich mir das von sven - seine bikes würden sich doch freun mal ordentlich gefahrn zu werden 
naja meine gazelle bräuchte ja klebreifen - also schlauchreifen - die wird sven nich einfach haben glaub ich

aber ich meld mich mal an - wenn was geht bin ich dabei - irgendwie bekomm ich das schon hin


----------



## matsch (11. November 2008)

Ich bau doch das silberne Rad als Winterrad auf. Schön schwer und genau das richtige für dich Till ;-) Also ein Rad werden wir schon finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (11. November 2008)

biste dir sicher - nich dass dein guter silberner noch ganz zerbricht 

nene also wir werden mal sehen - ich bin natürlich vorsichtig


----------



## matsch (11. November 2008)

ach das hält und wenn nicht muss neuer gebrauchter her.


----------



## Falko1_de (11. November 2008)

man kmmt auf den gedanken: je weiter man von jena weg ist,
esto erträglicher ist diese stadt ...




zum beispiel von der leuchtenburg aus gesehen


----------



## martn (12. November 2008)

ja natürlich steht heiligabend im zeitzgrund wieder ne tour an! ich denke mittlerweile können wir da shcon von tradition sprechen


----------



## geniusrc10 (12. November 2008)

christmas: da bin ich doch auch dabei. 

gibt es irgendwo ne ergebnisliste vom querfeldein in waldenburg für die hobbyklasse?

grüße


----------



## schkev (12. November 2008)

BDR macht das normalerweise....dieses Jahr läuft bei denen gar nichts!
Selbst die Termine sind für´n A...
Bei s-r-b.de kannste schaun. Da funktioniert alles noch etwas besser (überhaupt ein bisschen) als bei BDR (rad-net oder radnet.de)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (15. November 2008)

ie rennstrecke ist zwischen kleineutersdorf und kahla enstanden
nu kommsde ch ennem großn euter vorbei


----------



## steiltyp (16. November 2008)

also falls noch letzte zweifel bestanden - ok es sind noch nich die schneemassen und man muss auf den gletscher - aber pulver is schon zu surfen


----------



## McGeifer (16. November 2008)

Nabend !!

Haben heut mal paar Bilder an der Erle gemacht....
hoffe sie gafallen... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/11823


grüße
Jens


----------



## Falko1_de (18. November 2008)

a krich isch plaque
geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf der frstautobahn?


----------



## steiltyp (23. November 2008)

diese wölkchen hinterlassen so viel schnee?


----------



## Falko1_de (25. November 2008)

es gibt kein ungeeignetes wetter es gibt nur ungeeignete ...




hier im kleinburgenland gibts auch kleinkrümelschnee


----------



## matsch (28. November 2008)

Der Martn fährt wieder Rennen...und macht auch gleich den 3 Platz


----------



## steiltyp (28. November 2008)

@martn: mit dem killerblick und vor allem mit der tüte keine frage - da lässt dich jeder passieren 

hier noch eine impression meiner heutigen tour - ich bin ja beruhigt, dass meine spur der letzten woche wenigstens den tieren des waldes erleichterung verschafft hat - war absolut ausgetreten, aber keine weiteren menschenspuren 
mit der waldgrenze verloren sich allerdings die zahlreichen rehspuren - nur einige harte schweine folgten tatsächlich bis auf 2000m und drehten dort um - so schien es - aber ein einziger hase zeigte mut und überquerte ebenfalls den pass
DAS ist nordic walking - nich sonen forstautobahngeschlurfe und es wird auch nich touristisch getrottet sondern gerannt ...


----------



## martn (28. November 2008)

bei zeitfahrmodus muss man keine anderen passieren 

ich hatte an der stelle zu tun, die spur zu halten um nich einfach den hang runterzuschliddern, aber dass ich dabei so grimmig dreinschaue...


was macht die saalehorizontale, is der besucheransturm in ein erstes herbstloch gefallen?


----------



## steiltyp (28. November 2008)

ups - ich fühl mich wie in der schule, wenn aufgefallen ist, dass ich nich zugehört habe 

aber da kann man nur sagen - locker bleiben oder nach manfred wolke atmen ... tief atmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (29. November 2008)

wo warn da ein rennen im schnee? 

ich bin morgen in dornburg. 13.00 uhr


----------



## martn (29. November 2008)

in hamburg war das...


----------



## Falko1_de (30. November 2008)

a hat sich martn ganz schn den a// die tüte aufgerissen ... RESPEKT!

nun, ich hatte versprochen, nachzusehen, wo bei uns der schnee abgeblieben ist:
die wänster fressen ihn. und was am abend übrig bleibt, weil mutti/pappi wieder viel zu zeitig erscheinen, pappen sie als reserve zu schneemännern zusammen.


----------



## Benji (6. Dezember 2008)

malte dinse.... sehr geil, unser vorzeige singlespeeder wird zum nordmann...

so ich wollte den fred mal wieder hochhieven und ein aktuelles thema anreissen.

wie sieht das nun zu weihnachten aus? tourrichtung wieder zeitzgrund? startzeit in jena? glühwein und lebkuchen für die gastronomischen freuden einpacken? 

ich weiß es sind noch paar tage, aber man plant ja doch schon etwas vor.

b


----------



## steiltyp (6. Dezember 2008)

also ich will unbedingt mit - auch wenns hart wird, weil ich am 23 noch uni hab - aber was solls - war start in jena nich immer 9 uhr johannistor - und dann ab zum zeitzgrund?!
also ich denke zeitzgrund ist standard - sollte nich geändert werden
sonst kann ja jeder ne kleinigkeit in den rucksack packen und weihnachtsmann spielen


----------



## Benji (6. Dezember 2008)

genau zeitzgrund muss sein, das mit dem rucksack wäre ne feine sache...

uhrzeit is natürlich verhandelbar, aber zehn uhr reicht doch sicher auch.

b


----------



## martn (6. Dezember 2008)

wie gehabt. zeitzgrund und danach kleine einkehr bei meinen eltern in der einfahrt, ^^.

klärt mal zuerst, _bis_ wann ihr zeit habt, das muss ja auch passen


----------



## matsch (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde auch wieder dabei sein... Werde auch noch Futter besorgen. Mutters Küche ist ja von Martn's einfahrt nicht weit.


----------



## steiltyp (6. Dezember 2008)

hmm also derzeit siehts nach start 9:30 am johannistor in jena aus - ungefähr ne stunde ist geplant nach stadtroda und dann ... kommt drauf an wie lange wir uns im grund rumtreiben, aber bescherung is ja erst abends - ich denk das passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (7. Dezember 2008)

Schönen guten Abend !!!


Ich möchte mich mal auf diesem Weg melden, da mir seit geraumer Zeit schon die Idee durch den Kopf schwirrt eine kleines Bike-Team oder ähnliches zu gründen.

Durch das mtb-news Forum und Studi/MeinVZ, ICQ und co. haben sich ja mittlerweile ein paar ziemlich begeisterte MTB Fahrer gefunden die sich ja zum Teil seit fast einem Jahr regelmäßig treffen um an der Erle oder den Trails rund um Jena bisschen die fetzen fliegen zu lassen. Da inzwischen in diversen Gesprächen auch immer wieder mal bzgl. Urlaub und evt. Wochenendsausflügen gesprochen wurde besteht also meiner Meinung nach auch eindeutiges Interesse an weitern Treffen bzw. Aktivitäten.

Da steht also die Idee evt. ein lockeren Verbund in Form eines Bike-Teams zu gründen im Raum.

Ich möchte auf diesem Weg einfach mal unverbindlich anfragen ob generelles Interesse bestünde ein Team zu Gründen. Hauptsächlich würde es sich um Downhill/Freeride drehen bin aber auch fürn anderens offen.

Ihr solltet bei eurer Entscheidung aber ein paar Dinge mit überdenken, denn es bringt nichts wenn am ende von 10 Leuten die ggf. dabei sind nur ein oder zwei wirklich aktiv sind. Das soll nicht heißen das es Zwang zu Treffen oder so gibt, ich will damit nur mal zum überlegen anregen ob wirkliches Interesse auf längere Zeit hin besteht.



Dann sind da noch paar Dinge die ich mal mit angesprochen haben will und dazu auch deine Meinung hören will. Wenn man so ein nennen wir es mal Projekt starten will, sollte eine ordentliche Homepage und ein Teamlogo nicht fehlen. Beides erfordert vermutlich ein bisschen finanzielle Unterstützung da ich das keineswegs allein aus eigener Tasche finanzieren kann und möchte.

Eine Homepage selber bauen mag sicher gehen, sieht aber erfahrungs-
Gemäß meist recht schrottig aus. Ich habe über eine Kumpel derzeit jemand zur Hand der evt. so eine Homepage für uns bauen würde ohne dabei ein Vermögen zu verlangen. 

Überlege dir einfach mal wie viel dir die Homepage evt. wert währe, also eine Einmalsumme wie z.b. 50 um die Page bauen zu lassen und wie viel du max. im Monat abdrücken würdest um die Serverkosten zu decken. (Bin noch am recherchieren wie hoch sich diese Kosten belaufen würden). Ich werde dann später noch mal genaue Zahlen nennen wenn Interesse an einem Team bestehen sollte, damit dann genau geklärt werden kann was für Kosten auf uns zukommen würden. Um das ganze dann noch ein bisschen zu verfeinern, hätte ich auch jemanden zur Hand der recht günstig T-Shirts und auch Trikots bedrucken würde, dass sollte also auch kein Problem sein.


Ganz wichtig!!! .. Da ich selber nur recht wenige Ideen bzgl. eines Namens für das Team habe würde ich mich über Anregungen sehr freuen. Eins sollte allerdings beachtet werden, wenn wir uns z.b. DH Crew Jena nennen wollen müssen wir so weit ich weis (kann mich auch irren, meine aber so was gelesen zu haben) einen Verein gründen und Jena will für das verwenden des Stadtnamens Geld haben. Wie viel weis ich nicht das könnte man aber sicher klären, außerdem sollte der Name nicht gerade Erlkönig ev. heißen da die Strecke am Erlkönig wie ihr alle wisst, nicht offiziell ist was sicher Probleme mit sich bringen würde.

Mein Vorschlage währe einfach mal:

CCJ  Chaos Crew Jena oder so was in der Art.


Ihr könnt diese Mail auch gern an Kumpels von euch weiter schicken die evt. auch Interesse haben, möchte ja niemanden außen vor lassen.


Würde mich über Anregungen sehr freuen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jens Schiller



Antwort bitte per PN


----------



## geniusrc10 (8. Dezember 2008)

christmasride:
anreise per zug 
wäre 9:21 oder 10:21 in jena west.
singlespeed, fully, hardtail, crossrad, winterhure...was wolln wer fahren?
grüßle


----------



## cappulino (8. Dezember 2008)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend !!!
> 
> Ich möchte mich mal auf diesem Weg melden, da mir seit geraumer Zeit schon die Idee durch den Kopf schwirrt eine kleines Bike-Team oder ähnliches zu gründen.



Nabend zurück! 
Wie wäre es alternativ zu den bereits aktiven lokalen Rad(sport)-Vereinen mit dieser Variante? http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=89&Itemid=90 

MfG nach nebenan


----------



## McGeifer (8. Dezember 2008)

cappulino schrieb:


> Nabend zurück!
> Wie wäre es alternativ zu den bereits aktiven lokalen Rad(sport)-Vereinen mit dieser Variante? http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=89&Itemid=90
> 
> MfG nach nebenan



Nabend !!

Jo hab schon darüber nachgedacht, die Leitfäden dort sind echt super und ich denke das auch der Rest der schon zugesagt hat, trozdem lieber was eigenes möchte. Von daher wohl eher nicht aber im Hinterkopf werde ich es auf jeden fall mal behalten.

grüße
Jens


----------



## Benji (8. Dezember 2008)

@benno: der benji reist doch auch an, vieleicht möchtest du da mit, ich schnell den träger aufs dach und ab geht der peter, ich hol dich in ef ab, is das ein angebot???

b


----------



## Falko1_de (8. Dezember 2008)

@ benno, wenn der benJi sn tollen träger hat, bringsde einfach zwei drei huren deines harems mit

ie elche und zuschauer sind bereitgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (9. Dezember 2008)

@Vizemeister: warum tut man sich sowas an. nur für den titel ? ;-) bring mit was 2 räder hat!


----------



## steiltyp (9. Dezember 2008)

@benno bring halt das mit, bei dem du meinst es weitgehend unter kontrolle zu haben  (lebkuchenwanst und glühwein bitte berücksichtigen  )


----------



## gibberelli (9. Dezember 2008)

.


----------



## geniusrc10 (10. Dezember 2008)

matsch schrieb:


> @Vizemeister: warum tut man sich sowas an. nur für den titel ? ;-) bring mit was 2 räder hat!



weils spaß macht und ich ein harter kerl bin. für den titel kann ich mir eh nix kaufen.

benji: las mich dann von dir abholen.

grüße


----------



## Benji (10. Dezember 2008)

@vizemeister: geht klar, ich tel dich vorher nochmal an.

b


----------



## Falko1_de (13. Dezember 2008)

2009


> winne, weissenfels/goseck: das
> wird ne ganz große Sache am ersten AprilWochenende, natürlich auch
> für Hobbyfahrer, welche dann einen separaten Wettkampf bekommen
> werden, näheres dazu demnächst auf unserer HP http://www.white-rock.de


weitersagen


----------



## steiltyp (17. Dezember 2008)

also wenn sich jemand weiterhin nicht entscheiden kann welches bike den vorzug erhält am traditionellen christmasride teilzunehmen - dann würde ich mich sehr über eine leihgabe für besagten termin freuen, da ich nun doch per anhalter (mitfahrgelegenheit) komme und kein bike importieren kann ... die gazelle ist reifentechnisch auch einfach noch nicht offroadzulässig


----------



## matsch (17. Dezember 2008)

Naja zur Not muss ich halt dann doch den Curt einsauen....(un mich ja auch...) Dann kannst du das Winterrad nehmen...Will Falko auch mitfahren? Der hat doch auch 2 Räder??? Oder was vom Sven ;-)


und muss ich das winterpokalzeug immernoch eintragen ???


----------



## Benji (17. Dezember 2008)

wenn du schon treppenläufe einträgst, dann schon ;-)

b


----------



## Cubeflizer (17. Dezember 2008)

warum is die weihnachtstour eigentlich genau so gelegt das ich nicht kann ^^
aber ich habe hoffnung...den nächstes Jahr ist ja auch wieder Weihnachten

achja winterpokal ... da war ja was
naja mal sehen ob ich jetzt in meinen weihnachtsferien mal da nen paar punkte sammeln kann, so viele wie letztes jahr werden es ja ehr nicht ;-)

Grüße
Cubeflizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (17. Dezember 2008)

wie du kannst nich... das ist pflichttermin für das wp-team.... 

b


----------



## martn (18. Dezember 2008)

wer und was ist das wp-team?


----------



## Benji (18. Dezember 2008)

wp = winterpokal.

b


----------



## steiltyp (18. Dezember 2008)

so ich versuche jetzt beim sven noch paar crossreifen zu bekommen  dann gehts zur weihnacht uff der gazelle singlespeed - vergesst die rentiere die gazelle kommt  hoffentlich klappts


----------



## matsch (18. Dezember 2008)

> wenn du schon treppenläufe einträgst, dann schon ;-)



2 Erwachsene + 1Kind     -->  aus Dachgeschosswohnung => Treppenlauf! ;-)


----------



## Falko1_de (18. Dezember 2008)

matsch schrieb:


> Falko auch mitfahren? Der hat doch auch 2 Räder??? Oder was vom Sven ;-)


LG 1 vorn + 1 hinten
vom sven hab ich reifen da sind vom hersteller reißzwecken drin
ie komm aber erst weihtagsen druff





diese piste bin ich dann zum schichtwechsel um dunkeln langgeschrotet, die verleiht flühügel


----------



## Benji (22. Dezember 2008)

abfrage wegen 24.12.? 

start: 9.30uhr johannistor? 

wer kommt mit?

ich erinnere nochmal an die mitzubringende gute laune, warme klamotten und vieleicht was für die kulinarischen genüsse....

b


----------



## steiltyp (22. Dezember 2008)

also ich komm auf jeden, nur solln meine crossreifen zwar noch am 24. kommen, aber das wird schon arg knapp (müsste eventuell später starten) - gäbs zur not irgendeine alternative für mich?


----------



## Benji (22. Dezember 2008)

alternativen kenn ich grad nicht, also wegen dem zeitpunkt lässt sich bestimmt was machen...

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (22. Dezember 2008)

mitm zug nachkommen, oder radweg nehmen?

ich würd auf alle fälle gerne nich zu spät los, damit wir nich so hetzen müssen. es soll ja keine trainingsausfahrt für fitfukker werden, sondern eine besinnliche runde. wer kommt denn jetz alles mitm ratt aus jena und wo fahrt ihr lang?


----------



## Benji (22. Dezember 2008)

naja, ich bring benno noch mit, matsch und till und falko, sonst weiß ich auch nicht mehr. deswegen hatte ich ja nochmal gefragt, ich denke wir fahren radweg nach rode und steigen dann in den zeitzgrund ein, also so wie immer...

b


----------



## geniusrc10 (23. Dezember 2008)

ich steh ab ca. 8.30 abfahrbereit auf der matte.


----------



## Falko1_de (25. Dezember 2008)

ie *bilder* und's *video* von der weihnachtstour sind fertig. schn wars und anspruchsvoll wie das zurückliegende jahr. frohe feiertage und alles gute zum neuen!


----------



## Benji (25. Dezember 2008)

danke falko.

auch an martn nochmal dank für die "gute" führung und an die eltern für die gastro.


----------



## matsch (26. Dezember 2008)

Martn geb den Dank an deine Eltern durch. Schön, dass es jedes Jahr so klappt!

Und wo sind die Bilder? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (26. Dezember 2008)

matsch schrieb:


> Martn wo sind die Bilder? ;-)


... ist wohl zu sehr mit en sachpreisen beschftigt


----------



## martn (27. Dezember 2008)

nettes filmchen. war mal wieder ne schöne runde.

die fotos gibts dieser tage, mal schauen, wann ich zum entwickeln komme...


----------



## martn (29. Dezember 2008)

so, geht los:


























mehr gibts da: http://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/tags/081224heiligerritt/


bis denne, rutsch gut rüber, jungs.


----------



## steiltyp (29. Dezember 2008)

na der matsch war bis zum schluss nich ganz wach - erst popeln beim gruppenfoto und dann beim fotografen um hilfe schreien


----------



## steiltyp (30. Dezember 2008)

nachtrag: pünktlich knapp vor weihnachten sind heute meine crossreifen da - wer kommt denn mit 2009


----------



## McGeifer (8. Januar 2009)

Nabend!!!


Kleines Update bei mir ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogquANeJhyk

Evt. kennt ja jemand die Ecke. Schönen Abend noch.


Grüße
Jens


----------



## Cubeflizer (8. Januar 2009)

sowas kann ich auch bieten 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IpCDe92mfgw

wurde vor einer Ewigkeit gedreht und nach vor weihnachten hatte ich es dann fertig geschnitten ... nur irgendwie muss ich es trotzdem nocheinmal überarbeiten ;-)

grüße
Cubeflizer


----------



## Zottlich (9. Januar 2009)

Schönes CC Video. Aber irgend wie liegt da kein schnee!




Cubeflizer schrieb:


> sowas kann ich auch bieten
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IpCDe92mfgw
> 
> ...


----------



## steiltyp (9. Januar 2009)

@cyborg: hehe klar kenn ich die ecke - meine heimstrecke - sehr schön nach dem training runter zu fahren - auch mit dem cc-bike - nur die drops im unteren bereich lass ich dann weg  ... bin dort nur 2 tage vor euch runter - ich empfehle spikereifen  lohnt sich endlich mal
feines video sonst
@cubi: warum hat er denn beim strecke ablaufen den lenker noch in der kurve quer gestellt und beim fahren nich  das ist inkonsequenz oder unkonzentriertheit ... das scheint er noch nich so oft gemacht zu haben


----------



## Zottlich (9. Januar 2009)

mit dem swamthing reifen gehts auch.



steiltyp schrieb:


> @cyborg: hehe klar kenn ich die ecke - meine heimstrecke - sehr schön nach dem training runter zu fahren - auch mit dem cc-bike - nur die drops im unteren bereich lass ich dann weg  ... bin dort nur 2 tage vor euch runter - ich empfehle spikereifen  lohnt sich endlich mal
> feines video sonst
> @cubi: warum hat er denn beim strecke ablaufen den lenker noch in der kurve quer gestellt und beim fahren nich  das ist inkonsequenz oder unkonzentriertheit ... das scheint er noch nich so oft gemacht zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Filinchen (11. Januar 2009)

hallo,

war das gestern nicht ein geiler tag zum biken? und heute gehts wieder auf die piste!!!

gruß filinchen (aus AP - stammt aus J)


----------



## Bikerredstar (11. Januar 2009)

@ Filinchen: Sehr Hübsch!
War heute Mittag auch unterwegs (am Napoleonstein), ein Haufen Familien mit Schlitten...
...aber nicht eine Bermerkung im Sinne von "viel zu kalt, viel zu gefährlich mit dem Rad..."
Nur anerkennendes Kopfnicken


----------



## steiltyp (12. Januar 2009)

ich war auch unterwegs  kleines filmchen - soviel zu spikereifen oder nich
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5VYDZAR6iM


----------



## Bikerredstar (12. Januar 2009)

netter Werbefilm   
wo ist der entstanden?


----------



## matsch (12. Januar 2009)

Sicher in der neuen Heimat: Innsbruck

Uhh die Spikes für die Schuhe vergessen....


----------



## steiltyp (12. Januar 2009)

in meinem neuen revier - innsbruck - sollte bei euch aber genauso klappen - jena hatte mehr neuschnee als innsbruck 

wollte weniger werben als meine eigene begeisterung von den spikes darstellen - der absturz ist kein fake - zu fuß warn die passagen fast nicht zu meistern - da gings ordentlich ab


----------



## Falko1_de (14. Januar 2009)

er benno: *35* - oberdazunochgratuliertwärnmcht?


----------



## geniusrc10 (14. Januar 2009)

na vielen dank. möchte am liebsten abtauchen.
35 und immernoch nix erreicht... und nur blödsinn im kopp.
such jemanden der ab 25.01. oder ab 01.02. für 2 wochen mit nach lanzarote oder gran canaria kommt.
gruß


----------



## matsch (15. Januar 2009)

Benno: wenn du jemanden hast der meine arbeit hier macht bin ich dabei ;-) willst du dir jetzt schon wieder km in die beine pressen..... der jung!

auch von mir alles gute und gesundheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (15. Januar 2009)

@ matsch - wenn ich dann auch dein geld bekomme mach ichs


----------



## Falko1_de (30. Januar 2009)

@ steiltyp - ir zum geburtstag gratuliern - son kse


----------



## Falko1_de (2. Februar 2009)

ie ham dich hier schn abgeschrieben?


----------



## matsch (2. Februar 2009)

Was wer? Wir? Ich? Nee!

Also Till auch alles Gute von mir. Geb schön auf die Gesundheit acht und guten Rutsch!


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
eine Frage an die Ortskundigen aus Jena und Umgebung.
ich beabsichtige nächsten Dienstag von Dornburg aus Richtung Closewitz zu den Winterlingen zu fahren. 
Hier meine Frage:
Sind die Wege im Waldgebiet südlich Zimmern, östlich Closewitz, oberes Munketal, Windknollen fahrbar, oder ist noch mit Eis- und Schneeglätte zu rechnen?


----------



## bodo bagger (3. Februar 2009)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> Nabend!!!
> 
> 
> Kleines Update bei mir ...
> ...



sag mal wo hast du denn den genialen soundtrack her.  will ich haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (3. Februar 2009)

@udo: wege sind noch stark vereist - sobald es von den hauptstraßen weg geht wirst du immer wieder schnee finden ... macht spaß mit spikes - mit normalen reifen schon fahrbar aber stellenweise doch kritisch ... winterlinge sind eh noch nich da  soweit ich weiß


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2009)

steiltyp schrieb:


> @udo: wege sind noch stark vereist - sobald es von den hauptstraßen weg geht wirst du immer wieder schnee finden ... macht spaß mit spikes - mit normalen reifen schon fahrbar aber stellenweise doch kritisch ... winterlinge sind eh noch nich da  soweit ich weiß


Steiltyp,
vielen Dank für Deine Informationen.


----------



## Falko1_de (6. Februar 2009)

a am *R* nen schnen mehrspurigen trail gefunden


----------



## Bikerredstar (6. Februar 2009)

...war heute auf der blau-weißen Horizontalen von Ziegenhain bis Fürstenbrunne unterwegs und sehr überrascht: Kaum noch Eis! 
Nur ab dem Brunnen wurde es dann recht unschön, weshalb ich die rot-weiße zurückgefahren bin... 
...alles schön saftig, batschig


----------



## geniusrc10 (16. Februar 2009)

back from gran canaria
hab grad die auswertung gemacht
14 tage, 1426 km, 28200hm,
köngisetappe vorgestern mit 193 km, 4400 hm, 8 h auf der karre und temp von 7-24 grad, von nebel mit sichtweite unter 30 m bis strahlender sonnenschein alles dabei


----------



## matsch (16. Februar 2009)

Benno jetzt hast du sicher einen roten Arsch! Also mach mal nicht so viel, sonst musst du so oft warten auf die anderen Kinder. 

Wird Zeit, dass ich mangelde Form durch Carbon ersetze....


----------



## reizhusten (17. Februar 2009)

hallo,wie siehts es denn in jena aus?ich wollte mich morgen mal wieder auf der horizontalen herumtreiben.liegt viel schnee,braucht man spikes?


----------



## Falko1_de (17. Februar 2009)

mit oder ohne spikes momentan kein thema. der schnee reicht für die einsicht, das langlaufski eine sinnvolle erfindng ist. eis gibts nur da, wo autos fahren. alles andere am besten mit viel rehmment durchpflügen  obere horizontale wird bei gefahr spontaner drifts kaum zu meistern sein, die mittlere dürfte spaß machen.


----------



## reizhusten (18. Februar 2009)

hm,also auch nicht anders als im heimischen zeitzgrund.werd ich mir den weg sparen und die gegend hier unsicher machen.danke!


----------



## Puda (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo. Ich bin oft mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs aber wohne noch nicht lange in Jena, kenne mich daher nicht so gut aus. Im Thread wird immer wieder der Begriff der "Horizontalen" erwähnt. Laut Definition handelt es sich dabei um eine senkrecht zum Horizont verlaufende Strecke, was mich neugierig gemacht hat. Man könnte sicherlich alle besonders steilen Anstiege als "Horizontale" bezeichnen, dennoch nehme ich an, daß damit eine speziellere Strecke gemeint ist, wie ich vermute, keine asphaltierte Straße oder Waldweg. Vielleicht kann mir einer von den einheimischen Bikern erklären, was damit gemeint ist und wo sich die "Horizontalen" befinden? Viele Grüße, Puda.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cappulino (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo Puda und willkommen in Jena!

die Horizontale ist ein Rundwanderweg um Jena -->  http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.793.html der meist horizontal verläuft. Ab und zu wird "sie" streckenweise auch mal von Bikern benutzt ... wenn du nach Horizontale in diesem Forum suchst ---> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=135380 ---> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=222331  dann wirst du unter anderem lesen können, das dies nicht so einfach ist ... auch aus "Gründen des Naturschutzes".

MfG von nebenan!


----------



## Benji (24. Februar 2009)

@puda:
hallo erstmal hier!
zur hori:
horizontale ist nicht senkrecht zum horizont, sondern horizontal - was soviel wie waagerecht zum horizont heißt, oder anders: ich glaub nicht das du im stehen schläfst, weil schlafen tut man ja auch in der horizontalen. eine weiterer tipp: das horizontale gewerbe, sagt dir ja sicher was...

okay, genug geklugshiced.







das bild hab ich mal geklaut, aber es macht eigentlich das aus was die horizontale so ist.

viele grüße aus heidelberg.

b


----------



## martn (25. Februar 2009)

findest du echt, dasses das is, was die hori ausmacht? ich mein ok, die offenen passagen sind beeindruckend, aber die (achtung anglizismen folgend) flowigen rollercoaster-passagen find ich immernoch am geilsten, 
kagge war ich lange nich mehr in jena unterwges, ich kann mich schon nichma mehr dran erinnern. aber am wochenende... wenn das wetter passt... (wie schauts denn mit eis/schnee/pampe auf den wegen aus?)


----------



## steiltyp (25. Februar 2009)

pampe ist enorm - eis reduziert sich langsam ist im wald aber noch häufiger anzutreffen


----------



## Benji (26. Februar 2009)

okay, klar gehören die flowigen teile ect dazu, aber um das wort horizontal zu verdeutlichen sind die offen stellen die besten, da man damit den horizontal zum hang verlaufenden weg am besten vedeutlichen kann.

stimmt, ich war auch schon ewig nich mehr auf der hori.

b


----------



## steiltyp (26. Februar 2009)

mir fällt gerade wieder dieähnlichkeit auf - das bild verdeutlicht es sehr gut - der höhenunterschied beträgt nur 2000m


----------



## matsch (26. Februar 2009)

Ähnlichkeit ist da. 
War gestern ein Stück auf der Mittleren. Ist immernoch sehr nass und im Wald eisig.  
Die Jogger haben den Schnee so fest angedrückt ;-)


----------



## Kasebi (26. Februar 2009)

Wenn ihr hier mit schönen Worten und Bildern ( Charakterisiert die Horizontale wirklich gut)Werbung für die Horizontale macht, solltet ihr den Schönheitsfehler aber auch nennen.
Sie ist für Biker eigentlich verb.... und an schönen Wochenenden, wenn dort Herdentrieb ist Tabu.


----------



## cappulino (27. Februar 2009)

Hi zusammen,

wenn zur Bike-Lust ne Portion Frust kommt, is nich nur das Wochenende im A**** :kotz: ... schlage mich seit unserer Wintertour mit Knieschmerzen rum. Mein Arzt (Sportarzt) meinte es sei ne Überbelastung und gab mir eine Hand voll Tabletten, die hätten wohl bei den Eisschnellläufern auch immer geholfen wenn sie im Sommer mit den Rollschuhen unterwegs waren. 
Naja so langsam wurde es besser, sicher auch dank einiger Salben. Gerade eben habe ich meine erste Runde seit 4 Wochen gedreht und  ich krieg zwar Druck aufs Pedal, aber bei der Aufwärtsbewegung ist da wieder das bekannt Symptom innen, direkt neben der Kniescheibe. 

Da hier die lokalen Biker versammelt sind... habt ihr ne Empfehlung für nen Spezi/Orthopäden in Jena für mich? Bis Ostern wollt ich schon mehr als nur wieder fit sein 

MfG von nebenan und viel Spaß bei den Wochenendausflügen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puda (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo Cappulino!

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich möglicherweise auch. Nach einigen Kilometern entstand bei Belastung und einer bestimmten Bewegung, z.B. auch beim Treppensteigen ein stechender Schmerz im Knie. Zum Glück ist es wieder weg, nachdem ich das Bein 6 Wochen so gut wie nicht belastet hatte. Sonst kann ich nur empfehlen, den Fuß und das Knie warm zu halten. Ich schätze mal, daß es was mit der Kälte zu tun hat, denn bei mir war es das rechte Knie, wo ich das Hosenbein beim Radeln wegen der öligen Kette immer aufkrempel und die eisige Luft im Winter volle Angriffsfläche hat. 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## martn (27. Februar 2009)

hm, ich glaub ich lass das bike hier... man hört keine guten wegzustandsberichte...


----------



## Cubeflizer (27. Februar 2009)

also jetzt übertreibt mal nicht so ... die wege sind eigentlich nicht so schlecht
also ich bin heute von ammerbach richtung stern hoch, dann weiß-rot-weiß wieder richtung stadt und dort noch etwas rumgefahren sodass ich letztendlich am Magdelstieg raus kam und die Wege bei denen es drauf ankam waren gut
nur auf der ammerbacherplatte  der breite weg war noch ne Eisfläche zum großteil nur daneben gibts ja auch noch nen schönen kleinen trail

Grüße
Cubeflizer


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Februar 2009)

nabend.
ich war heute auch endlich mal wieder auf der horizontalen unterwegs und sie ist klitschnass, jedenfalls zwischen steinkreuz und pennickental.
anfangs noch 2 eisige stellen, viel matsch, ansonsten gut. nur das pennickental is voll fürn arsch, ohne spikereifen...
gruß aus lobeda west

edith: es warn auch andere unterwegs. an reifenspuren hab ich nobby nic, fat albert, so nen continental zeug und -jetz lehn ich mich mal weit ausm fenster- larsen tt(?) erkannt.


----------



## Zoda (27. Februar 2009)

mhh ich muss echt dringend mal mein bike in jena offroad bewegen, da scheints ja echt nen paar geile wege zu geben...


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Februar 2009)

Ja, die gibt es.
Und davon nicht zu wenige...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (4. März 2009)

die wege sind super das wetter auch - jetzt aber husch husch die andern sind schon unterwegs ...


----------



## siddhartha29 (5. März 2009)

Hallöle,

ich wohne seit kurzem in Jena und ich suche Biker/-in um die guten Strecken ab zu fahren. Wäre wirklich super wenn jemand mal bock hätte mit mir eine Tour zu machen. Ich kenne leider noch keine Biker/-in in Jena, aber es gibt hier sicherlich so einige .

Beste Grüße


----------



## Puda (5. März 2009)

Hallo und willkommen!
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich mal etwas Gesellschaft auf ner Tour hätte, da ich meist auch allein unterwegs bin. Bin zwar auch noch nicht lang in Jena, aber ein paar schöne Touren kenne ich schon.
Viele Grüße, Puda.


----------



## McGeifer (5. März 2009)

siddhartha29 schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> ich wohne seit kurzem in Jena und ich suche Biker/-in um die guten Strecken ab zu fahren. Wäre wirklich super wenn jemand mal bock hätte mit mir eine Tour zu machen. Ich kenne leider noch keine Biker/-in in Jena, aber es gibt hier sicherlich so einige .
> 
> Beste Grüße



Hi !!1

Und willkommen im meist schönen Jena 

Was fährst denn hauptsächlich?


grüße
Jens


----------



## aggressor2 (5. März 2009)

Heute hats mal wieder gefetzt


----------



## siddhartha29 (5. März 2009)

Hey Jens,

nun ich fahre gerne ausgiebige Touren, also lange Strecken. Aber auch sehr gerne schnelle und ruppigere Strecken, was kurz mit Bergabfahrt zu umschreiben ist. Bin also nicht auf schön Wetter und Asphalt Tour aus . 

Beste Grüße
Christian


----------



## siddhartha29 (5. März 2009)

Wenn mein Bike so aussieht, dann kann ich mich meistens im Flur entkleiden - um nicht gänzlich alles voll zu sauen.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. März 2009)

Heute hats ja nich geregnet, da is das meiste bis zu Hause schonwieder abgetrocknet


----------



## Kasebi (5. März 2009)

Hi Agressor
Da hast du ja zwei schöne Rinnen in die Wiese gefräst


----------



## aggressor2 (5. März 2009)

Jap, ich weiß. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puda (6. März 2009)

Nettes Wetter für ne kleine Runde. Ich habe versucht, den Schlammpfützen auszuweichen, wenigstens den großen aber dieses Vorhaben sollte sich in der Praxis doch als recht schwierig erweisen...


----------



## HelixBonus (16. März 2009)

Man, langsam hab ich dass Pisswetter echt satt. Sind die Trails in Jena mittlerweile wenigstens eisfrei?
Wo in der Gegend find ich denn neben dem Jenzig mal einen guten Bergabtrail?


----------



## Falko1_de (16. März 2009)

huch er frühling ist da - krtentrieb - nix glatteis


----------



## Bikerredstar (16. März 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Man, langsam hab ich dass Pisswetter echt satt. Sind die Trails in Jena mittlerweile wenigstens eisfrei?
> Wo in der Gegend find ich denn neben dem Jenzig mal einen guten Bergabtrail?



Eis ist schon lang weg...
Vergangenen Samstag: Fürstenbrunnen bis Rabis - 5 Pfützen und 3 Spazierstockmenschen 
Heute: Kurz an der Leutra raus - totales Fango


----------



## Falko1_de (28. März 2009)

*mein fazit zum winterpokal*: fred hat sich tapfer gehalten. außerdem hält er dreierlei leuchten vorn und hinten, einen unanständig schweren bleiakku und inzwischen auch die luft an. ersetzt habe ich inzwischen 12 batterien für heckleuchten, 2 lampeneinsätze, 4 akkus für frontleuchten, 1 brillenglas, 3 reifen, 8 co2-patronen, 4 schläuche (vorn zum glück tubeless), 5 paar bremsgummis, eine kette, eine schaltung, 2 schaltröllchen, ein hinterrad (felgenflanke durchgebremst, speichen ausgerissen, freilauf defekt und lager ausgeklappert). außerdem ist das tretlager hinüber und die kurbelgarnitur nur noch für paar stadtfahrten gut. ach ja, auch drei headsets fürn mp3-player haben sich mit kabelbruch verabschiedet, die handschuhe haben löcher, die griffe sind weggegriffelt, der sattel durchgesessen und zerrissen, zwei fiebrige infekte überwunden und viele stunden einsamkeit im dunkeln, aber auch manch schöne im sonnenuntergang, bei nackten kröten, im schnee, auf eis in herausfordernd tiefem morast erlebt. freunde (mit knieproblemen) und fans (mit trommel und starkstromfrisur) am straßenrand aufgelesen, auch eine noch gut essbare banane und großzügige 50 euro finderlohn für papiere/plaste - die hab ich an den drive-ins schon verfressen.
noch ein wichtiger tip: ie gurt-flaschen-tasche hat sich sehr bewährt: das gesff friert nicht ein. und richtige funktionskleidung ist absolut klasse. verbessert werden muss unbedingt: beim pinkeln gehn wern die füße kalt.


----------



## bate23 (31. März 2009)

Jemand Lust heute ne Runde zu drehen in/um Jena?


----------



## Zoda (31. März 2009)

ich war schon, geiles wetter und geile wege, ich muss in zukunft echt öfter in jena fahrn...


----------



## Falko1_de (1. April 2009)




----------



## Falko1_de (3. April 2009)

> *Steiner trifft Schwarzenegger*
> Ein ganz starkes Treffen hat MDR-Filmemacher Ingo Hahne exklusiv begleitet: Der stärkste Mann der Welt trifft Mister Universum. Matthias Steiner bei Arnold Schwarzenegger.


na, wie wars?
ort mcht ich auch mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (3. April 2009)

hat irgendjemand bock morgen in jena nen ruhiges ründchen zu drehen, da ich nich wirklich ahnung von den trails in jena hab wärs mir recht wenn jemand anders vorneweg fährt... ich könnte um 12:30 am westbahnhof sein...


----------



## Falko1_de (3. April 2009)

oder steigst um und fährst nach naumburg, rüber nach goseck. rt sind samstag massenhaft leute untewegs. ich selbst kann wg. unterarmschmerzen den lenker nicht halten, leider. aber naja, bei gutem wetter kann jeder fahren ...


----------



## d-beam (5. April 2009)

Hallo allerseits,
es sieht ja aus, als ob das Wetter heute hält. Hat jemand Lust eine Runde zu drehen? Vielleicht so um 12:30 Uhr?


----------



## Falko1_de (5. April 2009)

ja, ich.
bin auch genau 12:30 losgefahren.
treffpunkt jena er Thüringer Wald, Harz und Kyffhäuser Auch der Rest Thüringens und Sachsen-Anhalts


----------



## d-beam (5. April 2009)

Da sich keiner gemeldet hat, habe ich ein gediegenes Straßenründchen gedreht, der Wald war ja ein bisschen feucht  War auf jeden Fall trotz Wolken ein schöner Tag!


----------



## Zoda (5. April 2009)

wie der wald war feucht? in jena, dann muss ich nur auf den trockenen wegen unterwegs gewesen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JTD_KEEPER (7. April 2009)

hab ich doch das Forum für die jenaer gefunden. *freu*


----------



## Falko1_de (8. April 2009)

das wetter hat gehalten, was der april verspricht. hab mich fürs tal ohne gewitter entschieden: as eisenberger mhltal  4 stunden länger gebraucht als geplant, aber trocken geblieben. wo wart ihr?


----------



## steiltyp (11. April 2009)

ich bin hier 
die trails sind trocken und in bestem zustand - 25 grad und sonne seit 5 tagen - wer die frühblüher auch an den ruppigeren wegen besichtigen will sollte allerdings entsprechende ausrüstung mitbringen
ausziehcouch - lecker essen und sonnenterrasse sind gesichert ... besucher jederzeit willkommen


----------



## matsch (11. April 2009)

Da hätte ich ja fast Bock runter ins Gebirge zu fahren...Till, jedoch fahre ich morgen schon ins ganz kleine Gebirge hier in Thüringen. Aber das klappt schon noch, keine Angst ;-)


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (11. April 2009)

Mitfahrgelegenheit gesucht!!!

Macht einer morgen oder übermorgen eine Tour in Jena und Umgebung?

Mir schwebt da was um 60 km als CC Tour vor.

Falls einer nur Bock aber keinen Plan hat, mach ich mir auch gern Gedanken wo es hingeht.

Ich mach um die 10 000 - 15 000 km im Jahr ... sollte also selbe Konditions-Klasse sein.

Würd mich freun


----------



## matsch (12. April 2009)

Schön zu hören, dass einer fährt nur leider geh ich heute kurz RR und dann ab uff Kurzurlaub. Somit klappt es bei mir nicht. Vielleicht ein anderes mal.


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (13. April 2009)

Ich will nachher so gegen 14 uhr los.

von Jena über Kahla nach Bergern (Berghäuser) über die Plinz nach Milda und von Milda nach jena. müssten um die 70 km sein.

Ist eine schöne strecke, zu 80% Wald- und Radweg.

Will diesmal jemand mit?

erreichen könnt ihr mich unter der 01627671660


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (13. April 2009)

So bin da ... Ich warte hier jetzt bis 10 nach.


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (13. April 2009)

so bin wieder zuhause.

war eine schöne tour ... schade dass sich keiner gefunden hat.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. April 2009)

hallo alle miteinander.
ich hab ein problem mit dem linken cantibolzen an der gabel von meinem neuen stadtrad...
gibts wen in und um jena, der mir da nen neuen dranlöten würde?
bzw kennt ihr wen in thüringen?
oder hat wer von euch gar ne tange starrgabel in 380mm ebh und tannengrün?

beste grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JTD_KEEPER (21. April 2009)

hab eben das foto gesehen. sieht ja böse aus ... wie hast du das denn geschaft?

ich würd den rest abschleifen und mir ein gewinde schneiden lassen ... so das man einen schraub-canti reindrehen kann.
kann dir jede schlossei, kfz- oder zweiradbude machen.

wenn das nicht schon einer zum schrauben ist? sieht man auf dem foto schlecht.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. April 2009)

hat sich erledigt. läuft schon wieder. ist aber anders gelöst. sind m8 schrauben mit 14mm schaft reingeschraubt

p.s. danke für die durchaus tatkräftige hilfe............


----------



## d-beam (21. April 2009)

Servus,
hätte morgen (21.04.2009) jemand Zeit und Lust für eine Tour (Rennrad oder MTB)? Würde sowieso fahren und mich freuen wenn jemand mitkommt. Umfang so zwischen 60-100 km. Wetter soll ja wieder bombig werden!
Gruß,
d-beam


----------



## bate23 (22. April 2009)

d-beam: wenn du noch ne Zeit dazu schreibst, kann man das auch beantworten. Hab gehört das es auch Leute geben soll die regulär arbeiten. :-D


----------



## d-beam (22. April 2009)

Die Studenten halt... Naja, ich denke es wird so 2-3 Uhr.


----------



## Bikerredstar (22. April 2009)

d-beam schrieb:


> Servus,
> hätte morgen (21.04.2009) jemand Zeit und Lust für eine Tour (Rennrad oder MTB)? Würde sowieso fahren und mich freuen wenn jemand mitkommt. Umfang so zwischen 60-100 km. Wetter soll ja wieder bombig werden!
> Gruß,
> d-beam



Hä, bin verwirrt - post von gestern, heute ist aber (schon) der 22.4. oder


----------



## d-beam (22. April 2009)

Ja, deine Verwirrtheit ist berechtigt. Das Datum war in der Tat falsch, es hätte der 22.04.2009 sein müssen. Ist jetzt auch wurscht, denn leider hat sich keiner gefunden.... War trotzdem schön, und das Wetter hat trotz Wetter.com-Regenvorhersage gehalten


----------



## HelixBonus (23. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ab Montag in Jena und nehme diesmal meinen Renner mit! Eine Schande angesichts der Trails rund um die Stadt aber irgendwo muss die Grundlage ja herkommen. Wer sich also anschließen möchte. Geplant sind täglich zwischen 80 und 150 Kilometer. Meist GA, gerne aber auch mal eine schnellere Runde. Bitte fühlt euch genötigt, daran teilzunehmen da sich meine Lust, das Pensum alleine abzuspulen, doch eher in Grenzen hält! 

Grüße

Oliver


----------



## d-beam (27. April 2009)

Ja, ich wäre gerne bei einem Ründchen dabei. Wann fährst du denn immer so? Als morgen würde es bei mir erst abends gehen... meld dich doch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerredstar (27. April 2009)

Jemand schon Pläne für Mittwoch?


----------



## Bikerredstar (29. April 2009)

...naja mit Blick aus dem Fenster hat sich das für heute...
...dann schau ich halt die Laufschuhe ein


----------



## HelixBonus (29. April 2009)

@d-beam

hab originellerweise erst heute wieder ins Forum geschaut. Richtung Wochenende soll's ja noch mal besser werden. Schick mir doch eine PN mit deinen Kontaktdaten. Dann meld ich mich, sobald ich mich wieder auf's Rad schwinge.


----------



## Kasebi (29. April 2009)

Hallo Leute
Ich stelle gerade eine Tour rund um Jena zusammen. Nicht weiter schwierig da des öfteren schon gemacht. Nur zu einem bestimten Teilstück hab ich eine Frage. Laut meiner Karte "Schöne Heimat - Jena 1:35000" geht ein Weg von Göschwitz nach Leutra. Der ist mit einem gelben Balken markiert. Frage: Ist der fahrbar? Oder muß ich doch über Maua ins Leutratal?
Auf baldige Antwort...blablabla
Kasebi


----------



## Cubeflizer (29. April 2009)

fahrbar is der weg schon ... je nach dem welchen du letztendlich meinst ... könnte es ja nur probleme mit der tunnelbaustelle geben ;-)

grüße
Cubeflizer


----------



## cappulino (29. April 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Laut meiner Karte "Schöne Heimat - Jena 1:35000" geht ein Weg von Göschwitz nach Leutra. Der ist mit einem gelben Balken markiert. Frage: Ist der fahrbar? Oder muß ich doch über Maua ins Leutratal?
> Auf baldige Antwort...blablabla
> Kasebi



Nabend! 

Ich bin den Weg erst am Sonntag gefahren. Er kommt oberhalb der Tunnelbaustelle raus, es ist aber nicht der Weg direkt am Zaun sondern eine Ebene höher. Von dort aus bin ich dann am Hang entlang nach Oßmaritz hochgekurbelt, man könnte aber auch über die Autobahnbrücke (wo die Abstandsmessanlage öfters rumsteht) auf die andere Seite nach Leutra fahren wenn die Brücke unter der A4 hindurch nicht mehr existieren sollte.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (29. April 2009)

da gabs auf jeden fall mal nen weg, dem bild im link zu folge müsste es aber gehn.

http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/uploads/post-1166-1231495168_thumb.jpg

also hinfahren und nachschauen, m.e. gabs da nur einen oder 2 wege zwischen a4 und Berg.

b


----------



## Benji (29. April 2009)

da war einer schneller 

b


----------



## cappulino (30. April 2009)

Benji schrieb:


> da war einer schneller
> 
> b



ja benji, 

manchmal aber nur manchmal... bin ich schneller als du  nur gut, dass ich nicht aufm bike zum forum treten musste um den beitrag zu kritzeln, ich hätte mich wieder auf vielen wunderschönen umwegen verfahren 

guten start ins lange wochenende @ all!

und vergesst nicht die breitreifen   aufzuziehen!


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (30. April 2009)

Ich trau mich ja fast nicht zufragen ... 

aber hat/haben einer/eine/mehere morgen (1.5.) was geplant???

so 2-4 Stunden Waldwege kaputt fahren oder wenigstens was in der Richtung? ODER hat vieleicht jemand nur Lust? ... mach ich halt den routenplaner


----------



## darkman6 (2. Mai 2009)

ich suche auch welche für heute


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (2. Mai 2009)

darkman6 schrieb:


> ich suche auch welche für heute



sorry habs zuspät gelesen ... ! war dann auch allein unterwegs


----------



## magic^desire (4. Mai 2009)

bin morgen in jena ... wer mag mit mir fahren oder besser gesagt mich mitnehmen ???

lg jane


----------



## Kasebi (2. Juni 2009)

Was ist denn hier los? Geht dem Fred die Puste aus? Sind Benji und Matsch nicht mehr in der Stadt schon ist hier nichts mehr los. Und ich hab gedacht das ist bloß bei uns im Sachsen Anhalt Forum so. Offensichtlich leben aber die Fred's doch nur von Einzelpersonen.
Wo sind die Rennberichte der Rad n Roll Fahrer


----------



## matsch (3. Juni 2009)

Das stimmt schon, der Thread ist schon ein stück weit tot. Jedoch liegt das sicher daran, dass Benji und Till nicht mehr in der Stadt sind. Ich fahre noch Bike, verabrede mich jedoch nicht mehr übers Forum.
Vielleicht schreib ich auch mal wieder kleine Berichte....


----------



## martn (4. Juni 2009)

du bist nich mehr in jena?

ich kann eigentlich überhaupt keinem erzählen, dass ich seit november nich mehr in jena biken war... ok, dafür paarmal im zeitzgrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (4. Juni 2009)

Upps ich bin noch in Jena und fahre für dich die Trails gleich mit 
Naja Martn sag mal an wenn du wieder hier bist, dann gehen wir mal in den Wald spielen.


----------



## Kasebi (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute 
Ich war gestern im Bereich Obere Horizontale und Wöllmisse unterwegs. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen wieviele von den grünen Wegweiser mutwillig von den Pfählen gerissen  und zerstört sind. Biker waren das garantiert nicht. Das sind, meiner Meinung nach, traurige Hinterlassenschaften von Himmelfahrt. Dann wenn irgentwelche Hirnlosen Idioten einmal im Jahr unterwegs sind. Und im Suff nicht wissen wohin mit ihrer Kraft. Genauso sahen auch Ausichtspunkte und Rastplätze aus. Einweggrills und jede Menge Wackelmänner und auch zerbrochene Bierflaschen. Irgentwie Schlimm. Wird doch so was zum Anlaß genommen um den Druck auf alle, also auch auf Biker zu erhöhen um sie uas der Natur heraus zu schützen. Will mal hoffen das so was keine Konsequenzen für uns hat. 
Bis dann Kasebi


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Juni 2009)

Ja, solche Beobachtungen machen mich auch immer wieder traurig. Zumal die sich einmal im Jahr auf diese Art entladende Wut auf die eigene soziale und finanzielle Situation sich am Ende nur als Bumerang entpuppt. So wird durch Steuergelder Zerstörtes dann wieder erneuert und woanders Geld eingespart...

P.S.: Und warum ist heut solch ein **** Wetter?


----------



## cappulino (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo Kasebi,

deinen Frust kann ich nachvollziehen, ist mir auf der Westseite letzte Woche auch öfters aufgefallen, so dass ich mir schon darüber Gedanken gemacht habe. Welche Konsequenzen vermutest du? 

Die Wanderer (heute ist doch Langstreckenwanderung?) werden keine Mülltüten und Befestigungsmaterial mitführen und die handvoll einheimische Biker, die ab und zu dort ihre Runde drehen, auch nicht ... Wenn WIR BIKER uns engagieren wollen, bin ich gern dabei - im Sinne der DIMB heißt dies notfalls auch "schlafende Hunde" wecken mit der Nachwirkung, dass die Horizontale mehr Zulauf (Biketourismus) bekommt als sie vielleicht verträgt. Alternative zunächst auf dem kleinen Dienstweg: man könnte Trainingsrunden als "Müllsammel- und Aufräumaktion" durchführen bzw. bewusst derartige Aktionen starten - ich glaube dagegen wird niemand etwas haben?! Ich denke das wäre ein guter Anfang um einen Weg zu einem verbesserten Miteinander in diesem genialen Bikerevier  zu finden? Persönlich habe ich bisher nur eine einzige "angespannte Begegnung" mit einem anderen Menschen erlebt, hunderte sehr entspannte ... also sehe ich den "Konflikt Wanderer- Radfahrer" auch nicht so dramatisch.

MfG Michael


----------



## Puda (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Also ich nehm' meinen Müll immer mit. Will ja nicht, dass es hier aussieht, wie auf ner Müllkippe. Schlimm sind ja auch diese Jugendlichen, die Nachts auf der Straße feiern und ihre Glasflaschen auf den Radwegen zertrümmern. Naja, man kann nur hoffen, dass die Intelligenz eines Tages ausreicht, um solche sinnlosen Aktionen zu unterlassen.

Grüße, Puda.


----------



## Kasebi (6. Juni 2009)

cappulino schrieb:


> Hallo Kasebi,
> 
> deinen Frust kann ich nachvollziehen, ist mir auf der Westseite letzte Woche auch öfters aufgefallen, so dass ich mir schon darüber Gedanken gemacht habe. Welche Konsequenzen vermutest du?
> 
> ...



Ich beziehe das gar nicht speziell auf Biker. Sondern sehe das allgemein. Es giebt immer wieder sogenannte Umweltschützer die eben so etwas zum Anlaß nehmen den Menschen (Wanderer, Biker, etc.)aus der Natur heraus zu schützen. Nach dem Motto: "Ihr könnt euch nicht benehmen, also habt ihr hier nichts verloren." Mit Wanderer habe ich im allgemeinen auch kein Problem. Zumal ich mit meiner Frau und Freunden auch des öfteren zu Fuß unterwegs bin. Es war ja sogar eine ältere Dame die mich auf Glas auf dem Weg aufmerksam machte. Und für ein freundliches Hallo und Danke habe ich auch noch nie ein böses Wort gehört. Das mit der Müllsammelaktion ist keine so schlechte Idee.  Ich würde da schon mitmachen. Nur organisieren müßten das eben Jenaer. Ich selbst komme aus Droyßig. Und das könnt ihr mir glauben. Im Droyßiger und Zeitzer Forst sind die Probleme die selben.


----------



## cappulino (6. Juni 2009)

Hey Kasebi,

ja "kehr du mal vor deiner haustür"  ääähm in euerm Wald! 

Mal schauen, ich überleg mir mal was die nächsten Tage...

MfG Michael


----------



## beastly (7. Juni 2009)

hello again... wollte nur mal grüße in die heimat senden und fragen ob jemand in ef dabei ist? matsch?


----------



## geniusrc10 (8. Juni 2009)

bin gemeldet, langstrecke, aus trainingsgründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beastly (11. Juni 2009)

fein, fein  bis dann


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (12. Juni 2009)

Falls einer Lust hat.

ich mach morgen eine knackige Tour rundum Kahla

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8563


----------



## matsch (7. Juli 2009)

Kleine Info:

Mittwoch MTB 17Uhr am Rad'n'Roll bzw. Treffpunkt auch nochmal 19Uhr am RnR.


----------



## geniusrc10 (7. Juli 2009)

in schneckenlohe hat der donner die kurze, der phiro die mittlere und der meyer die lange gewonnen.
nur so zur info und glückwünsche.
und wir deppen fahren 205 km für nen sonnenbrand... war aber auch schön...


----------



## beastly (7. Juli 2009)

cool... glückwunsch euch allen! wo sind die bilder? (vom sonnenbrand... und so  
hab am wochenende mal den verzweifelten versuch gestartet, den rad n roll-marathon abzufahren, es ist mir nicht gelungen. nach der sommerlinde hab ich mich dermaßen verfahren, dass ich froh bin, mich (und papa´s stadtgurke) überhaupt wieder lebendig ins tal befördert zu haben. der anstieg zur sommerlinde ist übrigens mist  zumindest mit papa´s stadtgurke. so. und nun? hat jemand ne streckenbeschreibung/ne bessere karte als die auf der homepage? 
(nein ich bin mittwochs nicht in jena und ich habe auch kein gps-gerät)


----------



## matsch (8. Juli 2009)

Benno da hast du Recht, da wÃ¤re doch was drin gewesen. Jedoch ohne einen LRS hÃ¤tte mir das Rennen auch kein SpaÃ gemachtâ¦
Und unsere RTF Tour war auch richtig gut und zum Ende hin auch ein schnelles Ding mit Race Feeling.  Eine gute Vorbereitung!

@Beastly: Wo der neue Streckenteil des Jenaer Marathons lang geht weiÃ ich auch noch nicht genau. Wenn ich bis heute Abend das Radl wieder fit bekomme, werde ich es vielleicht erfahren. Dann kann ich es dir besser beschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siddhartha29 (8. Juli 2009)

Hallöle,

ich hatte mal den GPS Empfänger an meinem Handy ausprobiert und mal eine Strecke aufgezeichnet die ich gefahren bin. Die kann mit GoogleEarth geöffnet werden. Ich musste aber die Fahrt leider nach gut 2 Stunden abbrechen, da ich einen Sturz hatte, bei dem mein Rad mittelmäßig Schwer zu Schaden kam.

Beste Grüße


----------



## d-beam (8. Juli 2009)

@siddhartha29
Was biste 'n da gefahren, mittlere Horizontale, also weiß-rot-weiß? Ist nämlich schon interessant, dass dein track teilweise erheblich von opentstreetmap abweicht... Kann mir das ein gps-kundiger mal erklären?


----------



## siddhartha29 (8. Juli 2009)

Ja ich war die mittlere Horizontale gefahren, dass die Route manchmal sehr erheblich abweicht ist mir auch aufgefallen. Kann Dir aber nicht sagen warum, ich denke das Handy kann die Daten nicht immer so genau speichern und runten manchmal die Werte.

Beste Grüße


----------



## matsch (15. Juli 2009)

So hier mal News von den Sportfreunden Kreuchler und Weber:

http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de/ta/ta.erfurt.sport.volltext.php?kennung=on3taSPOSpoErfurt40006&zulieferer=ta&kategorie=SPO&rubrik=Sport&region=Erfurt&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Juli 2009)

war mal mit meinem sisper in den kernbergen unterwegs:


----------



## beastly (20. Juli 2009)

hat mittlerweile jemand ne info wegen der strecke? (rad n roll)
matsch,  machst du wieder schlusslicht? vielleicht leiste ich dir gesellschaft 
und benno? bist du auch dabei? ich vermute mal: 


geniusrc10 schrieb:


> langstrecke, aus trainingsgründen.


----------



## matsch (21. Juli 2009)

Der benno fährt an dem WE irgendwo XC-Cup. ich weiß noch nicht, was ich an dem WE mache. Vielleicht mal mitfahren? ABer mir gefällt die Strecke nicht so sehr....


----------



## geniusrc10 (21. Juli 2009)

richtig ich fahr mdc an dem tag, will die ganze serie mitnehmen.
am gleichen tag war in der tlz der gleiche artikel mit nem bild von mir. goil...


----------



## Kasebi (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Matsch, Benji und die anderen Jenaer und Rad n Roller die in Bad Goisern waren. Wie ist es bei euch gelaufen. Auch wenn ich "nur" die 56Km gefahren bin und wir nicht mit Schnee zu kämpfen hatten. Es war echt hart.   So was hab ich noch nicht mitgemacht.Na zum Glück, oder auch nicht, haben sie dieses Rennen nicht abgebrochen wie die langen Strecken. Unter diesen Bedingungen gab es nur ein Ziel für mich: Ankommen!! Egal wie. Egal wann.
Übrigens, fährt jemand von euch am Wochenende den Weidatalmarathon?
Wie ist denn dort die Strecke. Und lohnt sich das so kurz vor Seiffen. Oder ist das kontraproduktiv?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Benji (21. Juli 2009)

ich find weidatal recht schön, aber schau aufs wetter, anmeldung nur wenns nicht regnet (meine meinung). ansonsten is da nix kontraproduktiv.
salzkammer war feucht, ich war auch etwas traurig das es abgebrochen wurde, wäre gern noch weitergefahren, aber im nachhinein wäre ich auch nicht gern im schnee rumgestapft.
alles in allem aber ein sehr schönes woende.


b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (22. Juli 2009)

Ich bin nicht an den Start gegangen. 5 Uhr morgens hat es so gewittert. Weiterhin sollte es den ganzen Tag regnen und richtig kalt werden. Hätte so eine Distanz bei den Bedingungen nicht geschafft und halte es auch für zu gefährlich. Was bringen mir Erfrierungen oder Stürze, weil ich den Lenker nicht mehr halten kann?
Ich bin der Meinung, dass die langen Distanzen schon früher abgebrochen werden müssten. 
Es ging an Bächen vorbei die nun Flüsse waren. Wenn da einer reinfällt ist er weg... Mittag waren es auf 400Hm nur noch 4 °C.  

Hier sind Bilder (wie immer net verpackt):
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/magazin/107684-salzkammergut-trophy-2009-fotos

Auch youtube hat schöne Bilder 

Trotzdem war es ein feiner Trip. Sonntag waren wir noch 3h fahren. ;-)


----------



## bate23 (22. Juli 2009)

Hi meine Damen,

also ich bin 5 Uhr gestartet, landschaftlich der absolute hit. Strecke super aber extrem schwer bei den Bedingungen. (Fluß von oben links über den Weg nach rechts UNTEN), Schlamrutschen und und und. Hab das Rennen dann bei KM 80 abgebrochen. Klamotten waren dann einfach nur durch und es wurde immer kälter. Einmal Schnee gesehen, reicht mir 

Also bis zum nächsten Jahr. 

P.S. Hatte mich eh gewundert das die gestartet hatten aber der Rennabbruch war vollkommen richtig.


----------



## Puda (22. Juli 2009)

nett.


----------



## geniusrc10 (28. Juli 2009)

siehe letzter absatz heute in der tlz gotha:
http://www.tlz.de/tlz/tlz.lokalspor...ik=Sport&region=Gotha&auftritt=TLZ&dbserver=1


----------



## matsch (29. Juli 2009)

Frage: Hat jemand im Großraum Jena noch eine Stadtschl.... über? Kann ruhig ein Klapprad oder ähnliches sein. Es wird es auch sicher gut bei mir haben 
Also einfach mal melden per PM, Danke


----------



## geniusrc10 (30. Juli 2009)

willste beim kalmit klapprad cup antreten oder wie?
ich hab noch eins auf dem dachboden stehn, aber da fehlen ein paar teile. z.b. ein linker kurbelarm, farbe rot


----------



## matsch (30. Juli 2009)

benno es ist für die caro als stadtradl geplant. also wenn de es nicht mehr brauchst und gegen bier oder taler eintauschen möchtest ;-) 
benno am sonnabend treffen wir uns früh (ca. 10-12uhr?) und gehen nochmal fix was einkaufen und dann ab nach seiffen. also hau dir die taschen nicht zu voll!


----------



## Puda (30. Juli 2009)

nabend,

wollte nur mal den blauen pfad von dorndorf-steudnitz richtung kunitzburg empfehlen. ...hatte ich neulich komischerweise in den falschen thread gepostet... locals aus jena und jena...hat ja nicht wirklich was miteinander zu tun. viel spass...

gruß, puda


----------



## martn (30. Juli 2009)

matsch, wie dringend isses denn? bei uns im schuppen müssten noch zwie mifaklappis in gutem zustand stehen. ich weiß aber noch ncih, wann ich das nächste mal in rode bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (31. Juli 2009)

Danke euch, na so dringend ist es nicht. Sollte vielleicht so in 1-2Monaten passieren. Und Martn komme doch mal wieder in die Heimat zum Biken ;-)


----------



## Benji (31. Juli 2009)

ich schlag hier gemütlich grad die bike sport news auf und was muss ich da lesen: der martn rockt die mad enduro und gewinnt das ding (auch wenn das bei der sache nebenächlich war) und is sogar mit nem scheenen bild in dem magazin. warum erfahre ich das erst jetzt????

b


----------



## martn (1. August 2009)

in der faz war ich auch erwähnt und ein bild von meinem bike zu sehen. in nem artikel über die grenzsteintrophy. da hab ich aber nichts gerissen...


----------



## matsch (1. August 2009)

Benji wärst du mal mit zur MadEast, dann hättest du es auch erleben können ;-) Und dafür das der MArtn immer ne Bierflasche in der Hand hatte....Respekt.  Racen ist halt doch nur für uns Lutscher...


----------



## Benji (1. August 2009)

@martn: grenzsteintrophy = http://www.grenzsteintrophy.de/ ??? (klingt interessant)

@matsch: euch lutschern viel spaß in seiffen

b


----------



## martn (1. August 2009)

jop, die gst... war dann aber ncih ganz das, was es sein sollte oder zumindest was ich erwartet hatte. die strecke existierte in der realität in der rhön nich mehr, so dass man nur die optionen hatte, sich durchs unterholz und gebüsch im biosphärenreservat zu schlagen oder weiträumig auf straßen oder sonstige umfahrungen umzudisponieren. da ging für mich leider der grundgedanke der veranstaltung verloren, weshalb ich nach zwei dritteln abgebrochen hab.

wieso bist du eigentlich nich in weidenthal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (1. August 2009)

sis is da wohl grade? naja, ich laboriere noch an mysteriösen rückenschmerzen, da lohnt sich sowas nicht. ich bin froh wenn ich mal auf mein rad komme, und das bei dem klassewetter, naja, man wird halt alt.

b


----------



## matsch (3. August 2009)

So von Seiffen zurÃ¼ck in der RealitÃ¤t.
Sonnabend recht zeitig angekommen und  den technischen Teil der Strecke abgefahren.  Da haben wir schon gemerkt, dass die Strecke nicht zu sehr mit HÃ¶henmetern glÃ¤nzt. Der erste Teil ist sehr XC lastig und nur mit kleinen kurzen Anstiegen bestÃ¼ckt. Also nicht so mein Fallâ¦  Am Abend dann das Ã¼bliche Programmâ¦ Alp de Wettin angesehen und mit die Fahrer hochgebrÃ¼llt. AnschlieÃend zu den Landesnachbarn gefahren und getankt und gegessen.
Sonntag halb sieben FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und mit nervÃ¶sen Magen Richtung StartgelÃ¤nde. Haben uns sofort in den Startblock gestellt, damit man nicht zu weit hinten stehen. Hatten ja noch nicht das Privileg vorn uns reinstellen zu kÃ¶nnen.  
Dann erfolge die EinfÃ¼hrungsrunde die richtig schlimm war. So was hat man noch nicht erlebt.  Mit so einer groÃen Truppe langsam einen steilen Hang und anschlieÃend Strasse runter.  StÃ¤ndig Gerangel und Bremser.. komische Leute mit Tourenschuhen und Sandalen..neben Racern ;-)
Habe mich dann so vielleicht auf Position 250-200 vorschieben kÃ¶nnen als der scharfe Start erfolgte. Jedoch ging es nur so eine leichte Steigung rauf so dass wir mit der groÃen Truppe um die 40km/h Richtung Seiffen knallten. 
Benno hatte sich direkt in der EinfÃ¼hrungsrunde einen Platten gefahren und schÃ¶n geflickt. Hat dann von hinten angefangen das Feld aufzurÃ¤umen. Hatte ja auf den 100km auch Zeit dazu und noch ein super Ergebnis eingefahren!
Ich hatte mir nicht so viel km geben wollen und bin fÃ¼r meine VerhÃ¤ltnisse richtig gut gefahren. Nach einer Runde war ich so auf Pos. 25 gesamt (mit Langsteckenprofis) unterwegs. Die Beine waren gut und der Kopf wollte noch eine weitere Runde racen. Mein Ziel war es bei den 70km unter die Top 20 zu kommenâ¦ und es sah bis dahin gut aus.
Leider kam es dann andersâ¦ In einer Abfahrt sprang die Kette runter und anschlieÃend knallte es am Schaltwerk und da war es auch schon abâ¦Ein kurzer Ruf in den Wald und ich wanderte zurÃ¼ck. 
Haben dann mit Caro noch schÃ¶n den Herrn Kreuchler und Herrn Weber hochgejubelt. Christian lag da schon auf Position 2 und ist am Ende hintern Nicke ins Ziel gekommen. Wirklich klasse anzusehen und es hat mich gefreut! 
Bei mir hÃ¤tte es auf den 70km wohl sogar zu einen TopTen Platz reichen kÃ¶nnen wenn und aberâ¦...egal man weiÃ es nicht.
Schaltwerk und Schaltauge sowie Bowdenzug sind bestellt und so geht es in Frauenwald wieder los 

Bilder von der Caro haue ich heute Abend ins VZ...


----------



## Benji (3. August 2009)

die technik, die technik, schade schade.......!

aber glückwunsch an die schnelle jungs.

b


----------



## Kasebi (3. August 2009)

Den Glückwünschen von Benji kann ich mich nur anschließen. Wenn Matsch durchgekommen wäre dann wärs ja für die Rad n Roller ein gutes Ergebnis geworden. Schließlich hat sich  auch der Max Tschirpke gut platziert. Die neue Einführungsrunde ist allerdings nicht all zu schön. Es fehlt ganz einfach der Berg hinter Neuhausen. Dadurch war das Tempo selbst in den Bereichen in denen ich fahre sehr hoch. Und so kam was ich befürchtete. Beim ersten kleinen Anstieg Stau. Das setzte sich eine ganze Weile so fort. In der ersten Runde lief es für mich eigentlich ganz gut. Und da hatte ich noch daran geglaubt mich deutlich verbessern zu können.Beim ersten Anstieg zur Wettin Höhe dann das erste Ziehen im Oberschenkel. Ein klarer Vorbote für das Desaster was folgen sollte. Was in der zweiten Runde passierte läßt sich am besten so beschreiben: Krampf im Oberschenkel rechts wird abgelöst durch Krampf im Oberschenkel links. Krampf im Oberschenkel links wird abgelöst durch Krampf im Oberschenkel rechts. Krampf in beiden Oberschenkel gleichzeitig. Bein anziehen - Krampf in der hinteren Oberschenkelmuskulatur. Bein ausstrecken - Krampf in der vorderen Oberschenkelmuskulatur. Das hat mich auch auf ebenen Wegen, sogar auf Asphalt immer wieder vom Bike gezwungen Trotz der aufmunternden Worte und Zurufe der Racer, es war depremierend. Ich hab zum ersten mal an Aufgeben gedacht.  Das wäre vielleicht vernünftiger gewesen. Aber ich hatte dieses Jahr meinen privaten Fanblock dabei. Meine Frau und meine beiden erwachsenen Töchter. Und so wollte ich mir keine Blöße geben und hab mich auch über das letzte Teilstück geschleppt. Und das in einer Zeit wo Matsch wenn es denn geklappt hätte (Sei55 Technik) die ganzen 70KM gefahren wäre. Kurz vor den Steilstücken war es dann vorbei. Ich kam gut runter und wie zum Hohn konnte ich sogar die Wettinhöhe ein zweites mal fahren.Und das Schmerzfrei. Am Schluß hab ich satte 36min mehr gebraucht als letztes Jahr. Da mir dieser Marathon persönlich sehr gut gefällt und mir die Strecke liegt heißt es wohl im nächsten Jahr: Auf ein Neues. 
Etwas gutes hatte der Marathon doch. Meiner Tochter Tina hat das, was da im Frauenbereich geboten wurde, so gut gefallen das sie auch Marathon fahren möchte. Kann mir nur recht sein zumal sie ja schon immer eine gute Freizeitbikerin war.  Zum Schluß noch ein paar Bilder von den Rad n Roller die meine Leute geknipst haben. Und zwei Viedeoschnipsel. Für meinen nicht ganz Stubenreinen Ausruf sorry. Aber da hatte sich vor mir einer in der Ideallinie auf der linken Seite Quer gestellt. Und das an der ungünstigsten Stelle. Für mich gabs da nur zwei Optionen. Über ihn drüber und fliegen oder rechst über die Wurzelabsätze und fliegen. Ich habe rechts gewählt(nicht politisch) und bin ducrchgekommen.
Also dann bis zum Rad n Roll Marathon nächste Woche. Da aber als Helfer. Und in Eibenstock noch mal Mahrathon fahren
Kasebi








Zweimal in der Steilabfahrt  








Zweimal im Ziel  Wer ist die 173 eigentlich Beim überunden hatt mir ein Rad n Roller ein paar aufmunternde Worte zugerufen und den Daumen nach oben gestreckt. Ich glaub das war er.


Übrigens bevor hier wieder einer meckert der noch nicht in Seiffen war schließt euch mal mit den Berlinern kurz. Das stück ist wirklich kurz und steil


----------



## Iselz (3. August 2009)

hihi, cool! da bin ich auch drauf *freu*!
DANKE für die coolen videos


----------



## Iselz (3. August 2009)

hihi, cool! da bin ich auch drauf *freu*!
DANKE für die coolen videos


----------



## Benji (3. August 2009)

der mann mit der 173 is der küffner sebastian, is wohl eher triathlet, kann aber auch sehr ordentlich radfahren  (platz 30 auf der langen runde)

b


----------



## geniusrc10 (6. August 2009)

@beastly:
verwertbare fotos von seiffen an
[email protected]
oder an matsch
vielen dank, sagt der benno


----------



## schkev (6. August 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab gestern versucht an der 2.Streckenbefahrung zum R&R Marathon um 19:00 teilzunehmen. Hab allerdings niemanden am Treffpunkt gefunden. 

Gibt es eurer Ansicht nach irgenwelche nennenswerten technischen Streckenteile? 
Danke.


----------



## matsch (6. August 2009)

Nein! ...naja vielleicht der kurze Teil Mittlere Hori. 

Also Fürstenbrunnen Richtung Sommerlinde und dann rechts ab auf rotweißrot bis zum Serpentinen und dann links hoch. 
Mehr gibt es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (6. August 2009)

gibts nich wirklich ... nur den erwähnten teil, aber wenn du magst kannst du dich melden und ich zeig dir die strecke nochmal komplett inkl. kleiner streckenänderung für dieses jahr ... zeit ist mir eigentlich schnurz


----------



## schkev (7. August 2009)

Dankeschön. 
Leider schaffe ich es zeitlich nicht vorm Rennen nochmal nach Jena zu fahren. 
Bis Sonntag!


----------



## racing_basti (9. August 2009)

wer war denn heute alles am Start beim "MTB"-Marathon?

Rennbericht ist online --> klick unten


----------



## Cubeflizer (9. August 2009)

isch war dabei 
zum einen MTB einzlen als auch crosstriathlon in der staffel
war insgesamt ein ganz cooles event
die meisten waren ja als helfer unterwegs ... vielen dank hier mal an euch


----------



## matsch (9. August 2009)

Das "MTB"-Marathon stimmt schon, jedoch ist es in Jena sehr sehr schwer eine "richtige" MTB Strecke genehmigt zu bekommen. Mehr ist durch den Naturschutz leider nicht drin. Und so ist man hier schon froh, die Waldautobahnen fahren zu dürfen. Mir ist es auch nichts und so muss ich diesen Marathon nicht unbedingt fahren.
Jedoch komme mal rein privat nach Jena, dann fahren wir mal richtig schicke Wege


----------



## steiltyp (9. August 2009)

der einzige technische teil, der das potential der jenaer umgebung angezeigt hätte wurde ja auch ganz geschickt in der letzten sekunde verbaut ... tja die lassen nich mit sich reden

aber die einladung kann ich nur wiederholen - wir haben schon freeridern strecken geboten  aber racen kann man hier immernoch am besten und zwar richtig ...


----------



## schkev (10. August 2009)

Ich fands schön hügelig. Ein kurzer Anstieg vorm Ziel hätte mir sicher noch geholfen, aber ich kann nunmal nich schnell bergab fahrn!
Nur komisch, dass noch Mittwoch im Umkreis von 100m vom Startbereich keiner was von nem Rennen wusste!
Organisation war top, das T-Shirt gefällt mir sehr gut, steigert allerdings die Startgebühr enorm...sollte vielleicht wählbar sein.
Danke


----------



## Bikerredstar (11. August 2009)

schkev schrieb:


> Organisation war top, das T-Shirt gefällt mir sehr gut, steigert allerdings die Startgebühr enorm...sollte vielleicht wählbar sein.
> Danke



...also das letzte mal bin ich vor 'ner mittleren Ewigkeit hier mitgefahren http://alb-gold.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=121 ... zwar meine alte Heimat, aber Kosten und Masse... 

...dagegen sind die 15 Euro bei früher Anmeldung in Jena echt ein Geschenk  Außerdem fand ich es extrem relaxed, dass wir in der Summe wohl so um die 200 Strater waren und Streckenführung fand ich auch voll i.O., Wanderweg ist halt bei sowas offiziellem leider nicht drin;
War ein echter Spass für 3/5 der Familie


----------



## Kasebi (16. August 2009)

Hallo Rad n Roll'er 
Physioterrorist hat im Thread "Rhön und westlicher thüringer Wald" noch ein paar Bilder vonn Rad n Roll Starter in Seiffen reingestellt. Also anschauen. 
Bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puda (19. August 2009)

Ich bin heute mal wieder in Jena unterwegs gewesen... und hatte zufällig meine Kamera dabei... als ich bei diesem Wegweiser kurz pinkeln musste... und die Gelegenheit für ein Foto nutzte... und unterwegs hab ich sogar zwei Mountainbiker gesehen... bei dem schönen Wetter. Tja, wer die Wahl, der hat die Qual. Wo also lang?!?


----------



## lise01 (20. August 2009)

Wo und wann haste die denn gesehen, wir waren gegen mittag rum unterwegs.


----------



## Puda (20. August 2009)

Das war gegen 19 Uhr auf der oberen Horizontale ungefähr hier. Und wo seid ihr lang gefahren?


----------



## matsch (22. August 2009)

Hallo nochmal ein Aufruf von mir. Suche im Raum Jena ein Rad für die Stadt. Wenn möglich kein Klapprad! Gern auch Damenrad oder kleinen Diamantrahmen....
Also falls bei euch oder Mama Papa noch was steht...her damit. Danke


----------



## lise01 (26. August 2009)

@puda: Wir sind Jenzig, Großlöbichau und dann vom Fürstenbrunnen die mittlere Horizontale bis zum Steinkreuz gefahren.


----------



## Puda (30. August 2009)

Obere Horizontale zum Fürstenbrunnen runter fetzt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (4. September 2009)

Nabend !!!

Ich will am Samstag nachmittag richtung Wolfsburg und von dort aus dann am Sonntag mit paar Leuten und meinem Bruder mal nach Braunlage in den Park zu schauen .. evt. hat ja jemand aus den Raum Jena/Weimar lust mit zu kommen ? .. Hab noch nen Platz frei und die Übernachtung währe dann auch kein Problem..

Kostemäßig is dann halt ne Beteiligung am Sprit fällig versteht sich alles weiter kann man ja dann bequatschen.

grüße
Jens


----------



## steiltyp (7. September 2009)

ich möchte dem fred-ersteller mal noch nachträglich alles gute wünschen - und hals und beinbruch und so 
nen  kann ich mir nich leisten, aber die einladung nach innsbruck steht noch und ich werde passende strecken liefern


----------



## matsch (7. September 2009)

Hey wir kommen doch im Oktober. Aber mit Frau und so. Aber ein Tag Freerider wird drin sein. Till mach dich mal schlau wo man bei euch Bikes gut und günstig ausleihen kann. Vielleicht auch Testbikes ;-)


----------



## Benji (8. September 2009)

Danke Till, aber nachträglich ist etwas zuviel des Guten, der Tag der Tage war schon gestern, lagst du richtig.
Ja wegen Oktober, da kommen wir vom 17. - 22. nach Axams. Also nich weit weg von dir. Ich hoffe du hast da ein bissel Zeit für uns, damit das mit der Jena-Revival-Tour klappt. Wegen Rädern wäre nett wenn du dich mal vorort umhörst.
Ich hoffe auf gutes Wetter.

b


----------



## steiltyp (8. September 2009)

oh stimmt - gestern war der 7.  in den ferien kommt man so durcheinander mit den tagen ...
gut axams passt auch um hübsche touren zu machen - wegen leihrädern hatte ich mich schonmal grob umgeschaut - damit sieht es allerdings erstaunlich mau aus ... jedenfalls so offensichtlich werden sie nicht verliehen  aber ich werde nochmal die hiesigen radläden abfahren - mit denen komme ich soweit gut klar - vielleicht haben die ja testbikes stehen oder wissen wo man leihen kann


----------



## Falko1_de (9. September 2009)

hab wochenlang die kärtchen verteilt, hier nun auch für kurzentschlossene


----------



## geniusrc10 (14. September 2009)

hallo falko,
hast du einen link zu deinen fotos von gestern, wo man sich die evtl. runterladen kann?
grüße


----------



## Benji (14. September 2009)

glückwunsch zum 2. platz.

ich hoffe dafür gabs was gutes.

b


----------



## geniusrc10 (15. September 2009)

bier und klöße und ne satteltasche


----------



## matsch (17. September 2009)

hmm lecker bier und klöße und ich war nicht da.... aber die waren ehh wieder alle zu schnell. wenn die schnellen jungs schon aus nrw kommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (18. September 2009)

fährt jemand nach eibenstock und nimmt mich mit?


----------



## geniusrc10 (24. September 2009)

biete mitfahrgelegenheit zum mdc nach wunsiedel am sonntag. 1 platz und fahrrad noch frei.
a4 a9 runter.
abfahrt in ef ca. 9 uhr


----------



## geniusrc10 (24. September 2009)

nochwas: bioracer cross challenge
Die Rennserie besteht 2009 aus 7 Läufen: 

    * 25.10. - 1. Lauf: Querfeldein in Radibor (bei Bautzen)
    * 31.10. - 2. Lauf: Rund um den Sportplatz Tempelwald (in Greiz-Hasental)
    * 08.11. - 3. Lauf: Querfeldein an der Erdgasarena (in Riesa)
    * 15.11. - 4. Lauf: Rund um den Auensee - gleichzeitig die Mitteldeutsche Radcrossmeisterschaft (in Granschütz)
    * 22.11. - 5. Lauf: Rund um die Bikerstation (in Gelenau)
    * 29.11. - 6. Lauf: Dornburger Schlösser-Rennen (in Dornburg bei Jena)
    * 13.12. - 7. Lauf: Rund um die Radrennbahn (in Chemnitz)

Es wird bei allen Läufen auch ein Hobbyrennen geben, bei dem MTBs ohne Einschränkung der Reifenbreite zugelassen sind. Bei der Bioracer Challenge muss man sich bei jedem Lauf separat melden.


----------



## geniusrc10 (26. September 2009)

mfg an phiro vergeben


----------



## geniusrc10 (1. Oktober 2009)

biete mfg zum adelsbergmarathon


----------



## bate23 (1. Oktober 2009)

Welche Strecke willst du denn fahren? 
Weil 60km starten 10 Uhr


----------



## geniusrc10 (1. Oktober 2009)

ich fahr 40 und der andere der mit im auto sitzt fährt 60


----------



## bate23 (2. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn nochn Platz frei wäre und mein Rad mit verstaut wird, bin ich dabei.


----------



## geniusrc10 (2. Oktober 2009)

7.45 an der araltanke autobahnabfahrt jena ost oder wie die heißt. da wos richtung stadtroda geht. okay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-beam (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollte später mal Horizontale fahren. Also rot-weiß-rot von Ammerbach nördlich um Jena bis etwa Lobdeburg... Jemand Lust kurzfristig mitzufahren?


----------



## d-beam (9. Oktober 2009)

... und bin weg!


----------



## Falko1_de (15. Oktober 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ... jede Menge Wackelmänner und auch zerbrochene Bierflaschen...


 kaum noch scherben da. alle im reifen


----------



## geniusrc10 (20. Oktober 2009)

@benji und matsch
und wart ihr ski fahren oder freeriden un i?
sa sind der rolf und ich nass geworden. sonntag nur der christian.


----------



## Benji (20. Oktober 2009)

ja, servus.

zum skifahren is zwar der schnee da, aber es gehn hier keine lifte, außer an den gletschern. zum radeln isses zu kalt und wir ham ja eh keine räder dabei.
außerdem war am woende ja nich so gutes wetter, nun isses was besser geworden, aber trotzdem noch ganz schön kalt.

deswegen simmer immer schön die berge ruffgelaufen, also gewandert. am donnerstag gehts dann wieder heeme.

was habt ihr am woende getrieben?

b


----------



## geniusrc10 (21. Oktober 2009)

rennrad/winterhure um ef rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (27. Oktober 2009)

fährt jemand am samstag nach greiz zum cross? und nimmt mich und mein rad mit?


----------



## steiltyp (27. Oktober 2009)

krass ich les grad bei bsn - der valdi ist 2. bei den masters I bei der kroko  fett fett - he ihr andern ihr solltet auch mal im ausland starten


----------



## Benji (27. Oktober 2009)

und heute hatte mal die m1 klasse gewonnen, na ich bin mal gespannt, das wird bestimmt noch spannend.

b

achso: http://www.crocodile-trophy.com/trophy/results.html


----------



## geniusrc10 (28. Oktober 2009)

und er kommt immer nur mit 15 bis 20 min verspätung auf die sieger (hauptklasse) rein. scheint echt gut zu laufen.


----------



## Benji (28. Oktober 2009)

dann hat er gestern wohl etwa überzogen mit dem tempo, heut "nur" 4. in der masters 1, aber er hat den 2. gesamtplatz in der m1 gehalten, morgen is ja dann wohl nur noch rollern angesagt, ich sag schonmal herzlichen glückwunsch !!

b

p.s.: ich hab mich täglich auf die bilder gefreut, das sieht scho recht warm aus da unten ;-)


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (31. Oktober 2009)

so00 da das wetter heute klasse is, hab ich mal eine tour reingestellt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9412

wenn jemand lust hat einfach melden. würd mich freun wenn ich nicht allein fahren muss


----------



## aggressor2 (1. November 2009)

seit ewigkeiten mal wieder horizontale gefahrn:





und beim fuchsturm:


----------



## Bikerredstar (1. November 2009)

... Singel-Speed-Rock'n'Roll


----------



## aggressor2 (1. November 2009)




----------



## geniusrc10 (6. November 2009)

vvv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (6. November 2009)

langeweile, oder was? 

ich hab mir übrigens nun endlich mal ne freie rolle gekauft, ausprobieren ging leider bis jetzt noch nicht, aber wenn ich das erste mal runterfalle sag ich bescheid.

b


----------



## d-beam (6. November 2009)

Hahaha, 
mache da gerade meine ersten Versuche auf der freien Rolle im FH Radsport...
Nur soviel: weh getan habe ich mir noch nicht!


----------



## martn (6. November 2009)

gehts los oder was benni? scher dich in den wald! der basti (der früher mal aus leipzig war) zieht übrigens demnächst nach hd...


----------



## Benji (6. November 2009)

du kasper....;-)

als student hat man vieleicht die zeit sich im wald rumzutreiben, aber ich hab die doch nicht, und nur am wochenende is halt bissi wenig...

basti? hab ich leider grad kein bild zu, aber ansonsten gern (wenn ich zeit habe ;-))


----------



## martn (7. November 2009)

wenn du zeit für ne freie rolle hast, muss auch zeit für den wald da sein, also red dich nich raus,


----------



## matsch (7. November 2009)

Schluss hier ich geh jetzt in den Wald ;-) Holz machen... es wird ein harter Winter!


----------



## martn (7. November 2009)

wann und in welchen wald?


----------



## Benji (7. November 2009)

tja, aber ne stunde auf der rolle is schneller gemacht als anziehen, klamotten an, karre runtertragen, draussen fahren ist wetter abhängig, und wenn die karre dreckig ist und die klamotten ist wieder arbeit angesagt, so stell ich das rad druff, trete, karre bleibt sauber, klamotten auch und ich bin innerhalb von 5 sek. wieder in der bude. also ich muss nun nur noch die lautstärke etwas in den griff bekommen und dann rollt das ordentlich uffm balkon.

so, aber nun muss ich mich mal wieder um die schule kümmern.

@matsch: viel spaß im wald.

b


----------



## matsch (7. November 2009)

@martn: So bin schon zurück. War hier ne schöne Runde um Jena fahren. Aber ist ganz schön saftig. Wieso bist du im Lande? Hättest du früher sagen müssen. 

@benji: Du willst doch nicht mit der Karre auf dem Balkon sitzen ohne ordentliche Bekleidung. Und das im Winter. Also die Zeit zum Anziehen solltest du dir nehmen. Den Nachbarn zu liebe. Und die Klammotten musst du dann auch waschen, denn die stinken sonst.. ;-)
Wenn es mit der Rolle zu laut ist musst du mal den Luftdruck der Reifen regulieren bzw. ne Gummimatte unter das Rollengestell legen. Irgendwas was zum Boden entkoppelt.
Ich werde meine Rolle vielleicht im Frühjahr wieder nutzen. Aber letztes Frühjahr war so top, dass ich sie nie gebraucht hab.
So schönes Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (7. November 2009)

reifendruck ist hinten bei 4 bar, vorn bei drei, reifen sind alte schlappen, die in der mitte glatt sind (also völlig glatt, conti goliath).
gummimatte liegt drunter, aber ich gloob die balkon boden gedöns holz teile brummen wie hecke.

achso, klamotten stinken eh immer, aber die sache mit dem dreckigen rad bleibt aus. aber wenn das wetter schick is werde ich natürlich noch draussen fahren !

b


----------



## steiltyp (7. November 2009)

ihr seid schon nen paar roller - ich hab mir für den winter regenklamotten und spikereifen gekauft 
obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass ich bei schiffe lieber schwimmen gehe, aber hier geht es ja zum glück schnell in schnee über


----------



## aggressor2 (7. November 2009)

ähm...war vorhin einer von euch mit seiner holden unterwegs? radweg sadtrodaer straße? zufällig der männliche teil auf nem weißen fully (liteville?) mit magura gabel und der weibliche part auf nem weißen cannondale mit fatty?


----------



## not.the.one (7. November 2009)

@ martn:
Hoi, mit welchem Rad bist Du denn hier?
Ich werde morgen sicher eine Runde drehen, weiss nur noch nicht ob mit dem Crosser, der singlespeed-Waldmschine oder dem "richtigen" Mountainbike...

@ agressor2:
Das weisse 301 habe ich in der Stadt auch schon mal gesehen, der Besitzer scheint aber hier nicht vertreten zu sein.
Habe ihn jedenfalls "drueben" im LV-Unterforum auch noch nicht gesehen.

Du faehrst doch auch ohne Gangwechsler hier herum - morgen Bock auf ´ne Runde?

greetz


----------



## aggressor2 (7. November 2009)

martn meinte vorhin, er würde morgen mit horst link ne runde drehn.
zeit und ort steht aber noch nich fest. da werd ich bestimmt mitfahrn.

das wär was 4 sisper auf einmal hab ich ewig nich gesehn

und der herr mit dem weißen 301 war von meinem etto ziemlich angetan, musste aber dann auf sein 'frauchen' warten. 

p.s. er war mit nem wheeler 2900xyz oder so unterwegs.


----------



## not.the.one (7. November 2009)

ah, alles klar!
na falls ihr morgen fahrt kannst du ja hier nochmal schreiben - bin immer online 





aggressor2 schrieb:


> martn meinte vorhin, er würde morgen mit horst link ne runde drehn.
> zeit und ort steht aber noch nich fest. da werd ich bestimmt mitfahrn.
> 
> das wär was 4 sisper auf einmal hab ich ewig nich gesehn
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (7. November 2009)

mein immunsystem hatte vorhin einen kleinen rückfall (ich lag diese woche schonmal bisschen flach), hab mich wohl doch zu oft hinreißen lassen, bei den sportlichen antritten von agressor mitzugehen (oder es jedenfalls zu versuchen). aber mittlerweile scheints wieder zu gehen, wenn ich mich zurückhalte, müsste das schon gehen. melde mich morgen vormittach nochmal. wenns klappt, würde ich so 1300 anpeilen.

matsch: sorry, irgendwie fällt mir das immer erst kurz vor knapp ein, dass ich ja hier und da immer bescheidgeben will... wenn überhaupt... wie schautsn bei dir morgen aus?


----------



## not.the.one (8. November 2009)

Oh, na hoffentlich verschleppst du da nicht die schweinegrippe!

13uhr klingt gut, treffpunkt hinterm paradiesbahnhof?  

*g*



martn schrieb:


> mein immunsystem hatte vorhin einen kleinen rückfall (ich lag diese woche schonmal bisschen flach), hab mich wohl doch zu oft hinreißen lassen, bei den sportlichen antritten von agressor mitzugehen (oder es jedenfalls zu versuchen). aber mittlerweile scheints wieder zu gehen, wenn ich mich zurückhalte, müsste das schon gehen.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. November 2009)

martn schrieb:


> mein immunsystem hatte vorhin einen kleinen rückfall (ich lag diese woche schonmal bisschen flach), hab mich wohl doch zu oft hinreißen lassen, bei den sportlichen antritten von agressor mitzugehen (oder es jedenfalls zu versuchen). aber mittlerweile scheints wieder zu gehen, wenn ich mich zurückhalte, müsste das schon gehen. melde mich morgen vormittach nochmal. wenns klappt, würde ich so 1300 anpeilen.



ui
na zwischendurch klungte dein gehuste und gespucke auch nich sehr gesund...
pump dich mit viramin c zu und gut 


verdammt....warum bin ich eigentlich so früh wach?!


----------



## matsch (8. November 2009)

Martn ich bin heute anders beschäftigt und raus. Will auch die Singlespeed Gruppe nicht durch mein Schalter spalten.


----------



## martn (8. November 2009)

ne der husten gehörte nich dazu... 

so, ich hab grad mitm horst telefoniert, der würde gerne möglichst früh starten, weil er nur bis 1500 zeit hat.

ich könnte 1234 am westbahnhof sein, der nächste zug kommt eben erst 1320 an. wenn euch das jetz ncih zu knapp is, wär mir der erste lieber. ich ess ma eben frühstück und guck denn nochma, was ihr hier dazu sagt.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. November 2009)

also ich bin dabei.


----------



## not.the.one (8. November 2009)

allright!
treff ist am johannistor - 12uhr40!



aggressor2 schrieb:


> also ich bin dabei.


----------



## matsch (8. November 2009)

Heute, 11:19  --> 





> martn: ich ess ma eben frühstück



na holla unsere Studenten sind schon wach ;-)


----------



## martn (11. November 2009)

wochenende in jena. bestes wetter.
samstach hab ich leider gezögert, alex zu pause zu nötigen als die sonne am späten nachmittag wunderbar in die offenen kernbergtäler strahlte. deswegen keine bilder. ärgert mich noch ein bisschen, aber was solls...

sonntach waren wir dann mit ein paar mehr leuten und auch in etwas entspannterem tempo unterwegs, allerdings auf der anderen talseite, wo kein abendlicht hinkommt...

in den sonnenbergen war aber am frühen nachmittag noch etwas sonne:

















kurz darauf zog sichs leider etwas zu, unsere laune blieb aber sonnig...











wir überquerten den windigen windknollen in richtung rautal...





wo wir den steinbach überaschenderweise trocken vorfanden. die anderen kniffen zuerst, ich ließ mir den spass nicht entgehen, das bachbett zu befahren. feuchtes kalkgestein ist übrigens äußerst glitschig, aber geschwindigkeit stabilisiert.





(auf dem bild sieht man übrigens sehr gut, warum standover-clearance sehr sinnvoll ist. viel höher hätte der rahmen nich sein dürfen...)

dann war da eine in meinen augen sehr fotogene stelle zum spielen, weshalb christoph und ich die anderen beiden ein bisschen zum warten und mitposen nötigten... ^^


----------



## aggressor2 (11. November 2009)

nice!
ich wollt ja auch bilder hochladen...

aber bitte wie sieht denn da oben mein oberschenkel aus krass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (11. November 2009)

schöne Bilder vom Herbst.. ja das macht der Martn gut.  Sach mal, es ist ja schon bald wieder an der Zeit die Tradition aufleben zu lassen.  
Meine Frage: Sind wieder alle dabei? Und muss es auch dieses Jahr wieder der nasse dreckige kalte Zeitzgrund sein?


----------



## martn (11. November 2009)

is der austragungsort im zeitzgrund nicht kern der tradition? von meiner seite geht das wie immer klar. inkl glühweinempfang im homberger ring.


----------



## Benji (11. November 2009)

@martn: scheene bilder, vorallem bild 7 (gutes timing)

@matsch: 1. bin dabei.

2. gegen zeitzgrund, aber was wäre eine alternative? und bei wem gibts dann lecker glühwein??

b


----------



## overlord (11. November 2009)

Mensch lag da viel Laub rum, ist mir gar nicht so aufgefallen 

@martn: echt schöne Bilder geworden!


----------



## steiltyp (12. November 2009)

ich unterstütze die tradition natürlich auch wieder ... zeitzgrund gehört schon irgendwie dazu und ich bin dort nicht so oft unterwegs, sodass es immer wieder lustig war, aber wenn es krass matschig ist isses dort natürlich nich so fein

man könnte überlegen ne schöne runde auf der jenaer horizontalen zu fahren - ich kenn ja auch nen paar wege, die man sonst nich immer fährt  aber das können wir noch abquatschen


----------



## geniusrc10 (12. November 2009)

nach bisherigem stand bin ich auch am start


----------



## not.the.one (12. November 2009)

martn schrieb:


>



Nice!
Weiss gar nicht, was Du gegen die Farbe meiner Jacke hattest - die fuegt sich doch wunderbar natuerlich ins Landschaftsbild ein!

@ Alex:
Stimmt, das Foto erinnert insgesamt ein bisschen an Lance Armstrong zu seinen besten Zeiten, schon von Blick und Haltung her!

Hat jedenfalls Spass gemacht - auch wenn mir ein wenig die Puste gefehlt hat.
Greetz!


----------



## martn (13. November 2009)

fügt sich gut ein, das stimmt. bietet dafür aber nich soviel kontrast. hat beides was für sich. hauptsache nicht schwarz.


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (13. November 2009)

um was für eine Tour gehts hier eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (14. November 2009)

weihnachten ist "traditional christmas ride", ne kleine tradition sozusagen, bis jetzt gings immer in den zeitzgrund, ob das dieses jahr auch der fall ist weiß man noch nicht, aber das hast du ja gelesen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4320783&postcount=2583 so sah das 2006 aus, 2007 war ich nich dabei, 2008 dann so:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5433246&postcount=3198

b


----------



## overlord (20. November 2009)

Hat jemand Lust morgen mit nen schönes Ründchen um Jena zu drehen?
Mangels MTB wirds eher Strasse bzw. Piste und > 50km. 
Denk gegen Mittag gehts los und dann bis es dunkel wird.


----------



## aggressor2 (20. November 2009)

hhmmmm....morgen wär blöd. sonntag hätt ich zeit und lust.

könntest aber morgen bei meiner brieftour mitkommen


----------



## overlord (20. November 2009)

na wenn das wetter so bleibt hab ich nix dagegen morgen und übermorgen nen nen ründchen zu radeln 
deine brieftour ist nur in jena, oder? wo und wieviel isn sowas?


----------



## aggressor2 (20. November 2009)

na grießbach viertel.
kritzegraben hoch, philoweg vor und dann hinter und dann halt immer schön alles rechts der humboldt-/erfurter straße richtung weimar hinter abfahrn. nen viertel der lutherstraße und hälfte der talstraße mach ich auch noch.
bei normalen briefzahlen bin ich 1,5h unterwegs, bei mehr auch mal 2,5h.
und trotz der knapp 10° heute bin ich ganz schön ins schwitzen gekommen


----------



## overlord (20. November 2009)

mmh, klingt ehrlich gesagt nicht so spannend... jedenfalls für das Wochenende 
ich fahr die ganze woche durch diese gegend. deswegen ist mein Ziel am WE mal raus aus der Stadt zu kommen.
dann lieber Sonntag nochn Ründchen drehen. Mal schauen, viell, bekomm ich ja noch mein MTB organisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (20. November 2009)

richtig, dürfte für mitfahrer eher suboptimal sein.

wie gesagt, sonntag bin ich gern bei ner runde dabei. dann vielleicht mit meinem etto. wär aber blöd wegen der geländeübersetzung da dran...aber mit meiner stadtflitze könnt ich fahrn
wo is denn dein mtb?


----------



## overlord (20. November 2009)

"smothes" gelände ist schon drin. nur im gelände berge hoch is net so doll. ich glaub dein stadtflitzer passt eher zum La Cruz.
mein MTB habsch grad an nen bedürftigen verliehen, der seins (nen uralt schalter) geschrottet hat


----------



## aggressor2 (20. November 2009)

ok. sonntag würde auch nen kollesche von arweit mitkommen, der freut sich bestimmt über weniger hartes gelände.
schreibmer morgen abend nochmal?


----------



## overlord (20. November 2009)

klingt gut!


----------



## aggressor2 (20. November 2009)

alles kloar. bis denn dann


----------



## not.the.one (21. November 2009)

aloha!
also sonntag wäre ich auch dabei - heute wohl eher nicht.
werde dann wohl den crosser nehmen - da bin ich für alles gewappnet.

@ seine horstlichkeit:
bist du auch dabei?


----------



## McGeifer (21. November 2009)

Taach ..


Für alle der Bergabfraktion....

Werde nachher mit nem Kumpel an Erlkönig machen .... wenn alles klappt, wovon ich ausgehe, werden noch 4-6 Leute aus Weimar kommen .. evt. sieht man sich ja ...

grüße
Jens


----------



## cappulino (21. November 2009)

@ cyborg ... nehmt genug Besen mit, die Trails kehren sich nicht von allein


----------



## aggressor2 (21. November 2009)

not.the.one schrieb:


> aloha!
> also sonntag wäre ich auch dabei - heute wohl eher nicht.
> werde dann wohl den crosser nehmen - da bin ich für alles gewappnet.
> 
> ...



allllsoo...kollesche würd nachm mittach losfahrn wollen und würde noch 2 hanseln mit aufscheuchen.
mir is wurscht, wann wir losfahrn. von mir aus auch früh um 8 

wie siehts aus?


----------



## overlord (21. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> allllsoo...kollesche würd nachm mittach losfahrn wollen
> wie siehts aus?



würd ich auch so sehen. 
halb eins ist ne gute zeit. treffpunkt wieder johannistor?

greez!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (21. November 2009)

klingt vernünftig.


----------



## not.the.one (21. November 2009)

Bin dabei!


----------



## aggressor2 (22. November 2009)

eine horde biker bitte...


----------



## steiltyp (22. November 2009)

da habter euch aber nich geschont - als sisp da hoch  aber wo sind die helme? 
foto sofort löschen oder bearbeiten - das ist schlechtes vorbild


----------



## Benji (22. November 2009)

heute hängt man doch den ff an den rucksack beim hochschieben ;-)


----------



## aggressor2 (22. November 2009)

meine wenigkeit -links außen- war der einzige sisper...
worschi war als 2speed unterwegs, christoph hatte schaltung an seiner dose, aber auch nur 34:28 als kleinsten gang, würd ich meinen, und der rest nur schaltvögel

dem einen hab ich schon versucht zu verklickern, dass nen helm besser is, aber es hat noch nich gefruchtet...


----------



## Zoda (22. November 2009)

ja, das is manchmal nich so einfach den leuten klar zu machen das nen helm besonders im gelände sehr nützlich sein kann... es ist halt so das meistens erst was passieren muss, war bei mir auch so... 

nur mal so nebenher, ich hab jeden mittwoch ab 1430 und donnerstag ab 1400 zeit zum biken, allerdings niemanden der mitkommt, und alleine biken ist in dieser jahreszeit wie ohne helm fahrn, da fühlt man sich immer weng unwohl... also wenn sich hier jemand finden sollte der zeit und lust hat kann sich gern bei mir melden...


----------



## steiltyp (22. November 2009)

och jetzt im winter is mir der ff auch bergauf ganz angenehm - wird die fresse nich taub - gut das gewicht muss sich bergab schon lohnen

aber is ja top, dass sich hier im forum auch mal ein paar ruhigere truppen finden - unseren fahrten wurde ja immer raserei vorgeworfen


----------



## not.the.one (23. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> meine wenigkeit -links außen- war der einzige sisper...
> worschi war als 2speed unterwegs, christoph hatte schaltung an seiner dose, aber auch nur 34:28 als kleinsten gang, würd ich meinen, und der rest nur schaltvögel
> 
> dem einen hab ich schon versucht zu verklickern, dass nen helm besser is, aber es hat noch nich gefruchtet...



Ah, feines Bild!
39:26 ist bei meiner Coladose die kleinste Kombi - bleibt aber auch geschaltet, da das ja eigentlich mein Rennrad ist.
Naja, und bei einer lockeren Feldwegsrunde wie dieser wuerde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt nach Helmzwang schreien.

War jedenfalls ein chilliger Sonntag!

*g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2009)

stimmt. wer mit slicks ins gelände geht, kann ja garnich schnell fahrn


----------



## matsch (23. November 2009)

OCH und ich hab mich gestern gefragt, was mir da für ne wild gemixte Truppe entgegenkommt.


----------



## not.the.one (23. November 2009)

Oh, wann denn/wo denn?
Soviele Gelaenderadler waren ja gestern gar nicht unterwegs - oder warst Du auf dem Renner, im Gleistal?



matsch schrieb:


> OCH und ich hab mich gestern gefragt, was mir da für ne wild gemixte Truppe entgegenkommt.


----------



## matsch (23. November 2009)

Genau uff dem Renner war ich und bin wieder Richtung Heimat.


----------



## overlord (23. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> stimmt. wer mit slicks ins gelände geht, kann ja garnich schnell fahrn



dem möcht ich widersprechen! Bin lange Zeit mit "Großen Äpfeln" am MTB rumgefahren. die einzige Einschränkung war in den Kurven mit etwas losen Untergrund (z.B. Kies). 
Wobei die Starrgabel eine recht gute Rückmeldung gibt und die dicke der Reifen auch ne Rolle spielt.
("Vorderrad blockiert? Mmh, naja, zur Kurve ist noch a bissi... hauptsache ich werd langsamer )
Man muß halt immer in den Potentialminima der Strecke bleiben


----------



## steiltyp (23. November 2009)

matsch schrieb:


> Genau uff dem Renner war ich und bin wieder Richtung Heimat.



autsch jetzt hast du dich öffentlich geoutet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (23. November 2009)

steiltyp schrieb:


> autsch jetzt hast du dich öffentlich geoutet



och kann jedem mal passieren.... jetzt muss man die grundlagen für ein erfolgreiche saison 2010 legen


----------



## martn (23. November 2009)

rolle... rennrad... helmlose neulinge... hat denn keiner mehr werte und ideale oder gar sowas wie scham?


----------



## Benji (23. November 2009)

tja, manches versteht man, manches kann man nachvollziehen, bei einigen sachen macht man sich seine gedanken, aber im grunde ist alles eine frage der einstellung.

ich würde sagen: hauptsache es macht spaß.

und: normen und werte sind eh immer im fluß und scham sollte doch keinen beim radeln treffen.

behelmte grüße ausm westen, b.


----------



## Kasebi (2. Dezember 2009)

Hat schon mal jemand einen Night Ride über die "Mittlere" Gemacht?
Wenn ja wie ist das so.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

